# China Civil Aviation, AVIC (MA600) & COMAC (ARJ21/C919/C929)



## Ali.009

*C919: Impact of Chinese Commerical Jumbo jets for the world​*
It is called the Manufacturing PacMan strategy. Start with parts, and an export engine. Then begin duplicating large machines like the Migs. Reach technological independence and build your own aircraft. China has followed the path perfectly.



> Chinese Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (CACC) was founded on May the 11th 2008 with an opening ceremony in presence of Boeing and Airbus representatives. It has an initial capital of $2.7 billion, one third of which invested by state-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission that is the biggest stakeholder of the firm.
> 
> Jumbo-jets are those high capacity planes, from 200 to 800 passengers, able to cover very long distance routes reaching almost every possible destination. This market has been controlled for years by the Boeing 747 and the new Airbus A-380 aircraft. (Avionews) (042) 090306173632-1100791 (World Aeronautical Press Agency - 2009-03-06 05:36 pm)


While Boeing is embroiled in malaise and Airbus is unable to lift its head out of a deep recession, China is embarking on huge development projects like Aircraft Careers and Jumbo Jets. China&#8217;s Aircraft is genuinely indigenous, unlike the ships of Delhi where the main indigenous part is Tri-Colored Paint.



> BEIJING, March 6 (Xinhua)&#8211; China has named its first home-made jumbo jet C919, which will take off in around eight years, its chief designer Wu Guanghui said on Friday.
> 
> &#8220;C represents China as well as COMAC, the abbreviation for Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd,&#8221; said Wu, who is also the deputy general manager of COMAC, the manufacturer of C919.
> 
> &#8220;The name also reflects our determination to compete in the international market for jumbo jet. C919 comes after Airbus and Boeing, so you will have ABC in the aviation industry,&#8221; said Wu, apolitical advisor who is here attending the annual session of 11thNational Committee of the Chinese People&#8217;s Political Consultative Conference.
> 
> The first 9 in the name implies forever in Chinese culture, while 19 means the first jumbo jet produced by China will have 190seats, he said.
> 
> Wu said that his company will choose suppliers of engines, airborne equipment, and materials through international bidding, and will encourage foreign suppliers to enter into partnership with Chinese manufacturers.
> 
> &#8220;We will choose foreign-manufactured products like engines at the beginning phase, but we will also independently do the research and manufacturing work at the same time,&#8221; noted Wu.
> 
> The Shanghai-based COMACwas set up in May, 2008 after approval in early 2007 by the State Council, China&#8217;s Cabinet. It has a registered capital of 19 billion yuan (2.78 billion U.S. dollars), with the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission as the biggest shareholder.
> 
> Wu said the jumbo jet project now involves 47 institutions from China and abroad, and that the preliminary general technical design plan and commercial feasibility study have been completed. China names first jumbo jet C919, to take off in 8 years. English_Xinhua 2009-03-06 22:46:00



Beijing has now perfected the art of reingineering and has made small aircraft. It has been mass producing fighter aricraft for a decade. Now it has moved beyond small planes and gone into the business of large commercial aircraft.



> Asked when the domestic-made jumbo jets can take flight, Wu said that this still cannot be confirmed, but estimates it will occur within 8 to 10 years.
> 
> By the end of next year, Chinese passengers will be able to fly on the ARJ21, China&#8217;s independently designed and developed 90-seat regional jet.
> 
> Wu commented confidently, &#8220;The in-cabin experience is similar to jumbo jets with spacious, comfortable seating, and the jet also features low fuel consumption.&#8221;
> 
> To date, China has received orders for 208 ARJ21 regional jets from home and abroad. Clients include seven or eight airlines in China.
> 
> Wu disclosed that the ARJ21 is priced at around 28 million USD each, less than foreign planes of the same type. &#8220;The foreign planes are generally priced at around 45 million USD each.&#8221; By People&#8217;s Daily Online


Only time will tell, if the plane will be produced by the next decade or not, but the strategy is sound. China is using vendors from around the globe to supply parts to its new venture. That means that China will be creating stake holders in the US and Europe who will be loyal to COMAC.

WAPA) - Even if intellectual property, design and assembly of the jumbo-jet project will belong exclusively to China, Chinese Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China general manager, Wu Guangli, stated yesterday (Thursday, March 5th) that parts and materials will be collected worldwide. He invited all the suppliers to cooperate with Chinese enterprises participating in the project. China will keep supervision and control, being able to manage all the available international and local resources. It will take from 8 to 10 years to see these giants take off, but it can&#8217;t be confirmed at this time, Wu Guangli said. Beijing, China - Anyway supervision, intellectual property, design and assembly will remain totally Chinese. (World Aeronautical Press Agency - 2009-03-06 05:36 pm)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul

*China wants to rival Boeing, Airbus with its C919 'big plane' *






BEIJING  For now, China's big entry into the standard passenger jet business is little more than a 20-foot-long model plane on display here at Beijing Expo air show.

But the model  of the planned C919, single-aisle jetliner designed to seat up to 190 passengers  represents something much larger.

It's what's called the "big plane" project here. It symbolizes the country's stepped-up efforts to get into the commercial passenger jet business in a big way and challenge U.S. plane-making giant Boeing and European rival Airbus, which dominate the global jetliner market. And it will be a showcase for China's ambition to be more than a low-tech producer of consumer goods for the world.

"To develop the large-scale airliner is a strategic decision of the Chinese government and one of the major programs for building up an innovation-oriented country," Chinese Vice Premier Zhang Dejiang said last month, according to the Xinhua state news agency.

The model of the C919 was unveiled in August. Work on a prototype began only last month. A maiden flight isn't scheduled until 2014, and the jet won't be available commercially until 2016. Even then, it's aimed at China's domestic market rather than for U.S. or other countries' airlines.

But the Chinese manufacturer already says the twin-engine, narrow-body design of the C919 is superior to the planes it would compete against: the Boeing 737, the best-selling jetliner in the world, and its competitor, the Airbus A320.

The plane "is more advanced compared to the current operating aircraft of the same size," Chen Jin, sales chief of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China, which will make the planes, told China's English-language China Daily newspaper. "It will use between 12% and 15% less fuel, and help reduce carbon emissions."

The manufacturer also says it can bring the C919 in at a price lower than the $50 million range that Boeing and Airbus charge for each of their planes.

Such boasts could indeed make the C919 a rival of Boeing and Airbus  if met. But U.S. and international aircraft industry analysts question whether they can be. Despite state backing and a strong travel market, the Chinese manufacturer faces many technical and commercial challenges.

"I don't think Boeing or Airbus will feel at all threatened by this," says Derek Sadubin, CEO of the Centre for Asia Pacific Aviation, an independent think tank in Sydney.

Confidence, despite hurdles

For the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China, or COMAC, to achieve the fuel efficiency needed to make its new plane attractive to airlines seeking lower operating costs is a difficult proposition.

The plane's designer, Wu Guanghui, told China Daily that COMAC is turning to new, lightweight carbon composites in place of steel for the plane's construction to gain the 12% to 15% in fuel efficiency.

Boeing, which is the pioneer in composite design, has had difficulty in bringing its first composite plane, the 787 Dreamliner, to market. Boeing promises the Dreamliner will deliver 20% operating savings compared with conventionally built aircraft. But its test flights have been repeatedly canceled, with the latest delay coming from a structural flaw.

Likewise, Boeing and Airbus have delayed plans to build more fuel-efficient, narrow-body planes to replace the 737 and A320 because they say that composites alone won't contribute enough fuel-efficiency savings to justify the billions of dollars of design costs.

Despite no track record in making big planes or composites, the Chinese are confident they can do it.

"China is doubling its composite material output every year," says Cheng Zhong, a mechanical engineer at a state-owned company making composites for China's aerospace sector, as he admired the C919 model at the Beijing air exposition. "I believe we have the capacity to make the required composites."

To achieve the cost savings that COMAC says will bring the C919 in at a lower price, the manufacturer will have to count on success with composites. After the design investment is made, materials are the biggest cost of constructing a plane, says Richard Aboulafia, an aircraft manufacturing analyst at The Teal Group in Fairfax, Va.

Aboulafia says COMAC probably cannot buy materials much more cheaply than Boeing or Airbus. And lower Chinese labor costs won't make its plane appreciably less expensive than the two. Labor represents just 10% of construction costs, he says.

Price also isn't the sole factor for airlines in buying a plane. Aboulafia says a plane's quality, reliability, maintenance and readily available replacement parts, as well as the pilot and mechanic training that manufacturers provide, are equally important for airlines.

Aboulafia also warns that building commercial aircraft has never been a consistently profitable business. Boeing and Airbus risk several billions of dollars every time they try to develop a new type of aircraft and have suffered many cost overruns and program delays. So far, COMAC has made only smaller planes.

The only way that COMAC can deliver significantly lower prices, he says, is if the Chinese government is willing to subsidize big losses on the plane to establish the country's position in the global industry.

'Dynamic market' a plus

One big thing that the "big plane" project has going for it commercially is China's booming travel market, which would be the first competitive battleground for COMAC's ambition of being a global competitor. Boeing and Airbus already are here providing planes to Chinese airlines. Another thing going for COMAC is that global demand for the C919 class of narrow-body jets remains strong.

Boeing currently forecasts that the Chinese market will need close to 3,770 jetliners in the C919's class of planes for domestic routes in the next 20 years. At current prices, that's about $400 billion worth of airplanes. Globally, Boeing places the 20-year demand for planes such as the C919, 737 and A230 at nearly 19,500, valued at $1.4 trillion.

"China is the most dynamic market for commercial airplanes, and the second largest worldwide after North America," says Wang Yukui, director of communications for Boeing's China unit.

Domestic air traffic grew 20% in the first half of 2009 vs. the first half of 2008 despite a worldwide economic slump, according to China's Civil Aviation Administration.

Because the Chinese government is invested in the C919, analyst Sadubin says Chinese airlines would be inclined to buy them. But analyst Aboulafia says that isn't a given.

"China's airline industry has really become a private-sector industry, and it has been ignoring the government in its decisions for some time now," he says. "Just because the C919 will be made in China doesn't mean all the Chinese carriers will stop buying 737s and A320s to buy only C919s. Those airlines will do what is best for their own business plans. Besides, it will be decades, if ever, before the Chinese will be able to produce anything close to the numbers of planes that the Chinese market will demand."

Boeing's take on new rival

For now, Boeing and Airbus don't appear worried by China's "big plane" project, though they are careful not to be dismissive of it.

Boeing "recognizes and respects the ambition and desire of other countries to enter (the business) with large aircraft," Wang says. "When China wants to do things, they have the talent and desire to succeed."

Laurence Barron, Airbus China president, warns, however, that the market is fraught with unexpected difficulties and delays. Achieving its goal of being a global aviation player could take the Chinese manufacturer more than a decade, he was quoted as saying in China's International Aviation magazine.

Joe Tymczyszyn, executive director of the U.S.-China Aviation Cooperation Program, which comprises aviation companies and government organizations, says the U.S. shouldn't fear the competition.

China's foray into the larger passenger jet market could be a "win-win" for the Chinese and for U.S. aviation firms, Tymczyszyn says. U.S. firms currently supply up to 45% of the dollar content in COMAC's smaller passenger jet, and he says they'll compete to supply the new jet, too.

The Chinese aren't alone among emerging economies wanting to expand into the jetliner business. Russia and Brazil have new jets coming out, too.

National pride

At the air expo here, where the model of the C919 was a big draw, the prospect of Chinese airliners evoked a sense of excitement and even a little economic nationalism.

"The Chinese people can do this," enthused Mao Caihong, 35. "I am very excited by this plane. If China can keep on developing, we can build high-level, comfortable and safe planes."

Cheng Zhong, the mechanical engineer, was more to the financial point in his assessment.

"Airplanes cost China billions of dollars every year," he said. "Since we have the capability to make them, why let foreigners earn all the money?"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arihant

any images ?


----------



## rajeev

@ammiraul, do you how much this aircraft is selling for? 

Any new buyers - Brazil??


----------



## Honor

adrenalin said:


> And how will China do that?
> Even your cheap toys are banned the world over.
> Is China planning to make a polythene aircraft worth $1



How will China do it? With it's technological based and good funding. Chinese deliver when they say it.

There are quality issue happened before! The world did not banned China made toys currently.

No one says that China is making a aircraft worth $1 using polythene. Unless you are refering to a toy.

You need to grow up. Speak with some sane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aimarraul

Honor said:


> How will China do it? With it's technological based and good funding. Chinese deliver when they say it.
> 
> There are quality issue happened before! The world did not banned China made toys currently.
> 
> No one says that China is making a aircraft worth $1 using polythene. Unless you are refering to a toy.
> 
> You need to grow up. Speak with some sane.



don't need to waste your time on a fool

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

This will become successful, but will take time to develop (and for market to accept). 10 years to develop fully (and tested), plus another 5 years for market acceptance. In the mean time, Airbus + Boeing will enjoy healthy profits.


----------



## aimarraul

rajeev said:


> @ammiraul, do you how much this aircraft is selling for?
> 
> Any new buyers - Brazil??



lower than 50 million $,i don't think there will be any foreign buyers before first one delivered&#65292;china need more than 3000 large plane in next 20 years.with such higher fuel efficiency ,C919 will be very attractive to every airline companies


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

aimarraul said:


> lower than 50 million $,i don't think there will be any foreign buyers before first one delivered&#65292;china need more than 3000 large plane in next 20 years.with such higher fuel efficiency ,C919 will be very attractive to every airline companies



Initial challenge won't be with demand, rather supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dvk1982

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> This will become successful, but will take time to develop (and for market to accept). 10 years to develop fully (and tested), plus another 5 years for market acceptance. In the mean time, Airbus + Boeing will enjoy healthy profits.



if china is doing a major homework on its own.. 10 yrs is too aggressive... looking at the lead times for Boeing and Airbus....

It sud at least take 15 odd yrs before sth solid result.... market acceptance depends on how ur competitors respond by then.....


----------



## rajeev

aimarraul said:


> lower than 50 million $,i don't think there will be any foreign buyers before first one delivered&#65292;china need more than 3000 large plane in next 20 years.with such higher fuel efficiency ,C919 will be very attractive to every airline companies



That seems very cheap. You guys could sell it to lot of executives who will want to lay hands on them!


----------



## aimarraul

dvk1982 said:


> if china is doing a major homework on its own.. 10 yrs is too aggressive... looking at the lead times for Boeing and Airbus....
> 
> It sud at least take 15 odd yrs before sth solid result.... market acceptance depends on how ur competitors respond by then.....



the preliminary works of C919 probably started 10 years ago,it's not the first time china make civil aircraft,ARJ-21&#65292;MA600&#65292;MA60 are all flying in the air,also there is a complete production line of a320 in china&#65292;russia always have problems to deliver IL76 on time, there is huge demand from both military and commercial side,C919 is not a over-aggressive plan&#65292;it's sth absolutely settled,no one said C-series would challege Boeing or Airbus leading position in short time,our experts only said it will take 30 years to catch up them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruag

China needs to first compete with small, but innovative aircraft manufacturers like Bombardier and Embraer before trying to compete with Boeing and Airbus.

Both Boeing and Airbus have decades of experience and expertise in this field and also have a huge talented workforce. The smart thing to do would be collaborate with these manufacturers, like how Japan and India do, rather than competing with them. 

India's Hindustan Aeronautics is already a major supplier of aircraft parts to both Boeing and Airbus - 

HAL to produce crucial parts of Boeing-777s in Bangalore- Airlines / Aviation-Transportation-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times

domain-b.com : Follow-on order for HAL to manufacture Airbus aircraft doors


----------



## aimarraul

Ruag said:


> China needs to first compete with small, but innovative aircraft manufacturers like Bombardier and Embraer before trying to compete with Boeing and Airbus.
> 
> Both Boeing and Airbus have decades of experience and expertise in this field and also have a huge talented workforce. The smart thing to do would be collaborate with these manufacturers, like how Japan and India do, rather than competing with them.
> 
> India's Hindustan Aeronautics is already a major supplier of aircraft parts to both Boeing and Airbus -
> 
> HAL to produce crucial parts of Boeing-777s in Bangalore- Airlines / Aviation-Transportation-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times
> 
> domain-b.com : Follow-on order for HAL to manufacture Airbus aircraft doors


ARJ21-700




MA-60




MA600

Frist Chinese-made Airbus A320

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ruag

aimarraul said:


> Frist Chinese-made Airbus A320



Oh yes! I forgot that some Airbus A320s were rolled out from a plant in China. Is it just assembling or manufacturing is involved also?

Anyways... cool stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

Ruag said:


> Oh yes! I forgot that some Airbus A320s were rolled out from a plant in China. Is it just assembling or manufacturing is involved also?
> 
> Anyways... cool stuff



thanks for your question. 
Yes, at today's stage, one part of the manufacturing is assembling and there are many spares purchased around the world. companies and engineers are working hard to increase the import substitution rate and to reduce costs as well.


----------



## Chanakyaa

If it becomes true , Then, It shall be gr8 for Asian avation, as cheap planes will mean cheaper air travel.


----------



## tomluter

China had developed a large airplane before. 
That is Y-10 aerotransport. 
Y-10 porject had begun in 1971,first flight in 1980, suspend flight in1984.
Y10 : 130 alighting ,170 hours flight time, till out of commission.
Y-10 had 179 seats, 110ton takeoff weight, 3100km range.

In 1985, because of the difficulty of the national economy, and the Chinese strategy adjustment. Y-10 project was cut by the Chinese leader. That areplane factroy begane to assembly McDonald's vertical fin till the MD fell down.

The pic of Y-10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Innovative I am sure chinese will lead humanity to Mars one day I am sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tomluter

mars?  Is that compliment?


----------



## grey boy 2

aimarraul said:


> Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group
> Shenyang Aircraft Industry Group
> Harbin Aircraft Industry Group
> Xian Aircraft Industry Group.....
> 
> 15%~20% of a320 manufacture in china



aimarraul brother; Congratulation to your 1000 post, nice to see

another Chinese senior member on this forum.


----------



## aimarraul

grey boy 2 said:


> aimarraul brother; Congratulation to your 1000 post, nice to see
> 
> another Chinese senior member on this forum.



i guess it's time to change a better translation software and post some constructive replies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

about the y-10, see this time china has enough cash to see this thing through : )


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

This is something everyone might want to consider:

Airbus and Boeing already are major stakeholders in China's C919. Not only that but there is already mutual shared manufacturing. With this risk and profit sharing, it is really an oligopoly. Betcha didn't know this tidbit.


----------



## Super Falcon

psot some photos


----------



## conworldus

The funny thing is that, despite all these rants between China and India, I bet India would be one of the most suitable buyers of China built plane if it wants to meet its transportation demand. Let's face it, Boeing and Airbus are just too damn expensive for India.


----------



## conworldus

Ruag said:


> China needs to first compete with small, but innovative aircraft manufacturers like Bombardier and Embraer before trying to compete with Boeing and Airbus.
> 
> Both Boeing and Airbus have decades of experience and expertise in this field and also have a huge talented workforce. The smart thing to do would be collaborate with these manufacturers, like how Japan and India do, rather than competing with them.
> 
> India's Hindustan Aeronautics is already a major supplier of aircraft parts to both Boeing and Airbus -
> 
> HAL to produce crucial parts of Boeing-777s in Bangalore- Airlines / Aviation-Transportation-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times
> 
> domain-b.com : Follow-on order for HAL to manufacture Airbus aircraft doors



China has been supply parts to Boeing and Airbus for over a decade. Now Airbus also assembles in China, too, so there is plenty of experience.


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's jumbo jet design center established - People's Daily Online*

*China's Research and Design Center for Commercial Aircraft, has been established in Shanghai. What this means is the country's jumbo jet program is now in full swing.*

The center's set to design a regional jet, the ARJ-21, and a jumbo jet, the C-919. The center has completed preliminary plans for the C-919. The plane's maufacturer, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, has signed a memorandum of understanding with nine domestic airframe suppliers.* The 150 seater is due to make its maiden flight in 2014 and will be available for delivery to customers in 2016. *

*Guo Bozhi, President of Shanghai Aircraft Design & Research Institute, said, "We have been doing well in many areas of technology research, dealing with such issues as reducing the plane's air resistance and making the engine more efficient. We have reached the same level as other planes that we are using. It was a hard work to do this in only one year." *

Source: CCTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

Ruag said:


> China needs to first compete with small, but innovative aircraft manufacturers like Bombardier and Embraer before trying to compete with Boeing and Airbus.
> 
> Both Boeing and Airbus have decades of experience and expertise in this field and also have a huge talented workforce. The smart thing to do would be collaborate with these manufacturers, like how Japan and India do, rather than competing with them.
> 
> India's Hindustan Aeronautics is already a major supplier of aircraft parts to both Boeing and Airbus -
> 
> HAL to produce crucial parts of Boeing-777s in Bangalore- Airlines / Aviation-Transportation-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times
> 
> domain-b.com : Follow-on order for HAL to manufacture Airbus aircraft doors



Chinese do not have to compete with Boeing as its Boeing that shifting a lot of work out of USA to china so quality of the product will be at par with the west as according to Boeings estimates Chinese will 1000s of planes for domestic and world travel soon.So boieng will benifit from chinese demand and chinese will gain knowledge and experience both win.


----------



## Red Dwarf

Cheetah786 said:


> Chinese do not have to compete with Boeing as its Boeing that shifting a lot of work out of USA to china so quality of the product will be at par with the west as according to Boeings estimates Chinese will 1000s of planes for domestic and world travel soon.So boieng will benifit from chinese demand and chinese will gain knowledge and experience both win.



Boeing shifted jobs not to make Chinese rich but to make themselves richer. If Chinese can compete with Boeing or Airbus and they have the same quality as the formers then there is no wrong in doing so.


----------



## Stealth

Quality Comparsion between American and chines hardware

China 30 Percent as compare to American hardware as i said always one word for American hardware *"QUALITY"* and China not beat US in quality even in next 10 years. If you compare so called 4 Gen J10B as compare to F16 Block 30. F16 Block 30 much better in quality as compare to TODAY's China Aircrafts.


----------



## TexasJohn

Just one question - which powerplant / Engine will they use? Russian or one from Boeing??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

TexasJohn said:


> Just one question - which powerplant / Engine will they use? Russian or one from Boeing??



we try to fit our own engine when the first one offline(2016).if the plan is not going well,boeing is more likely to be the supplier.


----------



## Hulk

I congratulate China for this. I know they have challenges but who does not have, if a country started late, it does not mean we should not appreciate its efforts. China will definitely bring more competition, they will take time to mature but they will succeed for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trickster

indianrabbit said:


> I congratulate China for this. I know they have challenges but who does not have, if a country started late, it does not mean we should not appreciate its efforts. China will definitely bring more competition, they will take time to mature but they will succeed for sure.



true, regardless of how late a country make any technological breakthroughs or acheivements, it does not matter as long as it tries its best, if no work is put in it, then it will continue to lag behind, whilst others speed ahead.


----------



## bigmoneymaker

ENGINE PROBLEM MATTERS TO CHINA!!!! IF NOT SOLVED EFFECTIVELY, IT WILL HINDER THE PROGRESS OF DEVELOPMENT INTO A HIGH TECH COUNTRY....THIS BOTTLENECK MUST BE SMASHED FOR WIDER PATH!!!!!!


----------



## SU-57E

its good to have asian country making these planes... the biggest customer can be india itself as india needs many planes and where else can we get cheaper than chinese.....
will be another feather in the indo-china business ........may be some day india can do this.... not in near future but in 25-30 yrs ... what say........


----------



## aimarraul

C919 Detailed design for the first time Exposure

C919 300x216 C919 Detailed design for the first time Exposure: comfort beyond the Boeing 737C919 designed to establish a five of requirements: to ensure the security, outstanding economy, improve reliability, improve comfort, emphasizing environmental protection. The first is critical to safety, followed by the airlines concerned with the economy and reliability, passenger comfort and attention of public concern, environmental protection has also been duly noted.

September 8, the Asian air show on the 7th stand, a large blue and white aircraft models eye-catching. This is a big eye-aircraft company was founded 16 months since the surrender of the first papers.

Large civil aircraft development from the bear the heavy responsibility of the China Commercial Aircraft Co. developed its own model plane named C919&#8243;, according to the Chinese deputy general manager of commercial flying large aircraft program chief architect WU Guang-hui of interpretation, C is Chinas the first letter as well as Chinese business flight abbreviation COMAC the first letter of the previous nine meaning everlasting taken, followed by 19 shows that the planes maximum capacity for 190.

From the 1:10 ratio produced a model of view, about 2 meters more than the fuselage precursors pass white, blue and white tail, tail to grass green and write on the eye-catching C919&#8243;.

According to the Chinese business to Shanghai Aircraft Design Institute GUO Bo-chi introduction, C919 is in the short-haul commercial passenger aircraft, the actual total length of 38 meters, wingspan of 33 meters, height of 12 meters, the basic layout for the 168 model. Standard of a range of 4075 kilometers, increasing the range of 5555 kilometers, economic life of 90000 flight hours.

The aircraft started to develop last year, plans by the end of 2014 its maiden flight in 2016 and delivered to the user to obtain a certificate of airworthiness. C919 aircrafts development objective is for the 8-10 years after the civil aviation market to provide a safe, comfortable, energy saving, environmental protection, competitive business in the short-range single-channel transport. Positioning in the market to China as a starting point, taking into account the foreign market, providing multi-level, multi-range products.

The world only the United States, Europe, 4 countries, and Russia that the total take-off weight more than 100 tons of the transport aircraft, including military, civilian large transport aircraft, including more than 150 aircraft trunk. Which occupy the international market, only the United States, Boeing and Europes Airbus. The past 20 years, Chinas large aircraft entirely dependent on foreign imports.

As Airbus and Boeing respectively, the first letter A, B, China-made large aircraft types to be known as C919&#8243;, also shows Chinas business fly with Airbus and Boeing aircraft manufacturing industry in the international large-scale formation of ABC  tripod, a new pattern of ambition. The Asian air show, Chinas commercial flying booth located in Hall 7, the most among the passengers on the left is an empty booth, right next to Boeing.

The majority of lay members have an intuitive sense of C919 and Airbus A320, Boeing 737 similar appearance, but had participated in regional jet ARJ supplier management, General Manager, Guangdong Changsheng Aircraft Design Co., Zhou Ji, he still could see them different.

The biggest difference in the nose, the traditional head, as well as two from the front side windshield composed of four, while the C919 less side two windshield. Zhou Ji of Health to the Business Weekly said that the Chinese-made large aircraft The nose is more streamlined, can reduce the resistance, while the vision of pilots in the cockpit is also more spacious than the traditional nose. From this we can see, China-made large aircraft fuel efficiency and economy will put more stress.
According to Chen Jin, introduction, C919 does have many advantages. C919 from the nose, wings to the tail, engine, both in the design effort, and minimize resistance, effectively reduce fuel consumption.

The use of materials, C919 will be used a lot of advanced composite materials such as aluminum-lithium alloys, titanium, etc., in which the use of composite materials will reach 20%, then through the details of the internal structure of the aircraft design, the weight of the aircraft down compression.

At the same time, due to extensive use of composite materials, compared with the same type of foreign aircraft and 80 dB of cabin noise, C919 will be reduced cabin noise below 60 decibels.

Emissions reduction, C919 will be a green emissions and adapt to environmental requirements of advanced aircraft, through the environmental protection design concept is expected to aircraft carbon emissions reduced by 50% compared with the same aircraft.

Speaking of the cabin passengers are most concerned about the environment, Chen Jin said, comfort is the primary objective of C919 cabin design. Cabin seating layout will use the single-channel, three on each side, in which the middle-seat space will widen, thus effectively easing the past, take the middle seat passenger crowded feeling.

In addition, C919 aircraft will be compared with similar foreign aircraft cabin size increased, increasing the height of the luggage compartment location.

Chen Chin-view, because of Chinas purchasing costs and manufacturing costs than Boeing and Airbus companies is low, Chinese-made large aircraft will be the first aircraft, Boeing and Airbus would surely be much cheaper the same model.

Chinas domestic market is sufficient to meet Chinas demand for large aircraft sales, so we do not hurry the development of foreign markets, but sooner or later, Chinas large aircraft will enter the European and U.S. aviation market. He said.

This means that in the fast-growing Chinese aviation market, Boeing and Airbus will face more intense competition. Boeing recently released 2009 market outlook, in order to cope with challenges and competition that may arise, in particular, proposed to increase the intensity of the 737 technology upgrades to further increase fuel efficiency.

Engine go hand in hand

Despite Chinas high-profile launch of commercial flying C919 prototype, but as chief designer of the WU Guang-hui continues to be extremely low-key. In an interview with Business Weekly interview, he has always refused to evaluate the prototype, but said the large aircraft development is progressing well.

For WU Guang-hui, the more special significance are the C919 prototype model show a week before the first day.

At 9:30 on September 1, C919 aircraft nose large prototype aircraft in the Chengdu Aircraft Industry Co., Ltd. started production. WU Guang-hui introduction, head length 7.9 meters wide and 3.96 meters, 4.16 meters high, including the radar cabin, cockpit, toilet, kitchen as well as the cockpit, is expected to deliver by years end.
Cheng Fei, according to the persons concerned, at present, C919 nose engineering sample of large passenger aircraft project is on schedule to carry out the work, components will be conducted in mid-October opening riveting, is expected to deliver by the end of December this year in Shanghai, in September next year, the prototype is expected in Shanghai, external public display. In addition, from 2014 onwards, a large aircraft flying into the nose of years of manufacturing capacity will reach 10.

However, this does not mean that Chinas own big aircraft projects have made substantial progress.

In fact the production of the prototype into a flying head is just a shell. CNAC industry insider who asked not to be named, told the Business Weekly, large aircraft, the current basic program, the concept has been out, but a lot of the design of specific Details are still more than the election, we need to build up structure after the final determination, made the production of prototype flying the main purpose of the nose is used to coordinate the layout.

According to the person in charge, the current head are used in conventional materials, not composite materials, and no suppliers to participate. For the C919 model, he said, made such a model is mainly to provide public information, technical process is actually very easy.

Their business in China, the primary task of flying in front, or the choice of suppliers. The person in charge said.

Now completed its first flight of the regional jet ARJ21-700, in the engine, electronic control systems and other key components, since the domestic product is temporarily not meet the technical requirements, the localization rate is very low. The Chinese once said Zhang Qingwei, general manager of commercial flying large aircraft program to maximize the localization rate.

Indeed, many domestic companies from large aircraft, assigned to a piece of the project.

In addition to the nose section manufactured by the Chengdu Aircraft, Hongdu Aviation Industry Groups commitment to the first large aircraft fuselage, aft fuselage body structure in the manufacture, XAC has won in the fuselage (including the Central Wing), outer warily boxes (with a fixed pre  post-edge), flaps, trailing edge flaps, leading edge slats, spoilers and other six work packages, Shen Fei Mi will fly with the Chinese supplier to design and cooperation, and Hafei will provide a composite body , Chang received a share of the small flying wing spoiler and other parts of the development and production tasks.

However, constrained by lack of domestic manufacturing capacity, large aircraft, a large number of manufacturing sectors still need to resort to a global package, especially the engine.

In January of this year, AVIC I Commercial Aircraft Engine Co., Ltd. formally established in Shanghai with registered capital of 60 billion yuan, the China Aviation Industry Corporation as the controlling shareholder, accounting for 40% stake in Shanghai Electric (Group) Corporation and Shanghai Guosheng (Group ) Co., Ltd. as the equity shareholders, each investor a 15% stake. Companys business include civil aircraft, engines and related products design, development, production, sales, maintenance, service, technology development and technology consulting.

This indicates that, following General Electric, Rolls  Royce, and the three major aircraft engine manufacturer Pratt & Whitney, the Chinese enterprises have also begun to impact the large-scale jet engine project.

However, due to time constraints, Chinas large aircraft project at the initial stage will certainly use foreign engines. At present, the Pratt & Whitney, General Electric and Frances Snecma joint venture CFM Air Group and China, together with a large aircraft engines and related power plant supplier candidates. It is understood that this year will be finalized before the end of the final supplier.

Flying in commercial aircraft engines, said Zhang Jian, general manager, domestic-made large aircraft engine when loading commenced commercial supply, depending on customer demand. Issued by the shipping companies goal is not only providing products for the China-made large aircraft, but also a variety of aircraft for domestic and foreign manufacturers of products.

Variety on the plane, in addition to 150 aircraft, will also meet the executive jets, dual-channel 250 large aircraft, regional aircraft, civil helicopters, propeller aircraft needs. At present, shipping companies made the first developed with independent intellectual property rights 3200 kilograms thrust on the Richter scale bypass ratio turbofan engine prototype is expected to be completed by the end of this year, this can be used for a new boat engine turboprop regional aircraft and business jet family.

Orders for the C919 issue, Chen Jin appeared to be very cautious, he was Business Weekly said, C919 progress and the development of new aircraft orders for the worlds an unbreakable connection between the production volume will be in accordance with market demand, the model at the current Asian is only a preliminary prototype of an open air show, order the question premature.


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

bigmoneymaker said:


> ENGINE PROBLEM MATTERS TO CHINA!!!! IF NOT SOLVED EFFECTIVELY, IT WILL HINDER THE PROGRESS OF DEVELOPMENT INTO A HIGH TECH COUNTRY....THIS BOTTLENECK MUST BE SMASHED FOR WIDER PATH!!!!!!



they're trying, they're trying very hard sooner or later itll be solve....question is sooner or later


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Comac expects 100 C919 orders*

Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (Comac), maker of the nation's first narrow-body passenger plane, the C919, aims to win around 100 orders for the aircraft by the year-end as it challenges Boeing Co and Airbus SAS.

Most contracts are expected to come from domestic customers, Yuan Wenfeng, Comac's deputy general manager of the program management department, said yesterday in an interview at the Singapore Air Show. The company also plans to complete the preliminary design for the plane by the end of the year, he said.

Comac expects to sell more than 2,000 C919s over the next two decades, Yuan said, as China, the world's fastest-growing major aviation market, tries to end its reliance on Boeing and Airbus. The C919 will compete with Boeing's 737 and Airbus's A320, the planemakers' two bestselling models.

State-owned Comac intends to work with overseas suppliers on developing the C919 so that it can access more advanced engines, components and control instruments.

Honeywell International Inc, the US maker of cockpit systems, has bid to supply six systems for China's first commercial narrow-body plane as economic growth spurs demand for planes in the world's most populous country, Asia-Pacific President Mark Howes said yesterday.

He didn't elaborate on which parts the maker of cockpit systems was looking to supply for the C919 aircraft.

Safran and General Electric Co venture won a contract to supply the initial engines for the plane. That deal is worth $10 billion.

Comac expects 100 C919 orders

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lankan Ranger

Iran will be the first Foreign customer


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Sri Lankan said:


> Iran will be the first Foreign customer



How about Sri Lanka?


----------



## Lankan Ranger

Yes Sri Lanka may buy.

I told Iran because Iran urgently needs Big Commercial Planes. 
For now Iran cannot buy western Planes because Sanctions.


----------



## Luftwaffe

even good for Pakistan to buy them and get rid of western suppliers..i traveled from Quetta to Islamabad in 2006 i remember the door was not sealed but used plastic tapes literally similar to what is used for box packing a real freakish dangerous thing done by PIA and yet there is nobody to investigate..


----------



## conworldus

really hoping that we will get rid of GE and Honeywell, too, some day. Assemblying the plane is the first step. Next we will make domestic version of engine and avionics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 592257001

I wonder if Pakistan or any other country is interested in a joint development similar to JF-17...


----------



## Silent observer

*Chinese planes challenge Boeing and Airbus *
By Juliana Liu 
Asia Business Report, BBC World, Singapore air show 

*The biggest potential threat to the dominance of Western aircraft makers has been unveiled at the Singapore Air Show.*

China's answer to Boeing and Airbus is showing a slender, blue-and-white model of the *Comac C919 aircraft for the first time outside the mainland*. Its introduction was low-key, a move consistent with how Chinese firms prefer to operate overseas. 

The aircraft, *designed and built entirely in China*, will compete directly against industry stalwarts A320 and Boeing 737 after completing flight trials in four years. It *should be available commercially by 2016.* 

"That's our plan," an official from the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, or Comac, tells BBC News. 

"But it will be tough to stick to it. These days, delivery dates are often pushed back." 

*Next year delivery*

The C919 is part of China's stated goal of developing a homegrown aerospace industry, which may someday challenge Airbus and Boeing's hold on the global market for commercial aviation.

*Comac is likely to build more than 2,000 C919s in the next two decades, with a view to grab a 10% share of the global market for narrow body aircraft. 

It has been a meteoric rise for Comac, established just a year and a half ago. *

Headquartered in Shanghai, the company is fully backed by the central government, as well as by the local government and a number of state-owned firms such as Chinalco and Baosteel. 

Comac has already sold more than 240 of its ARJ-21 twin-engine regional jets to Chinese airlines, as well as to a Laotian carrier and to a unit of General Electric. The plane is scheduled for delivery to customers next year. 

*Biggest market*

Experts believe it will take China 10 to 20 years to establish itself in commercial aviation. 

That prospect has attracted scores of Western suppliers such as Rockwell Collins, General Electric and Honeywell. 

"There is a great deal of excitement in the region," Mark Howes, president of Honeywell Aerospace Asia Pacific, tells the BBC in an interview at the air show. "We're all negotiating and pursuing these deals." 

Honeywell is hoping to sell its mechanical and electronic systems for inclusion in the C919. 

The US manufacturer has already clinched contracts for its flight controls and inertial navigation systems for use in the ARJ-21. 

"They will add a whole new level of economic activity to our industry," Mr Howes adds. 

*Chinese customers*

One day, China will be Honeywell's biggest market in Asia, Mr Howes says. 

so he is now based in Shanghai, having moved there two years ago to be closer to his Chinese customers. 

Looking ahead, the company hopes to supply parts to the aircraft unit of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China, or Avic. 

*The group is in the process of developing the MA700, a four engine turboprop regional airliner.* 

But China's goal of becoming an aerospace giant may be hurt by a US embargo on military technology transfers. 

This could affect dual-use parts, also found in commercial engines. 

*Sanction threat*

Like other US manufacturers doing business in China, Honeywell is keeping a close eye on a growing row between Beijing and Washington, over the latter's arms sales to Taiwan. 

China has threatened to sanction US firms selling arms to Taiwan, which it considered a renegade province. 

"For everyone here, it's an issue of how it goes between governments," Mr Howes says. 

"Certainly, we'll be watching it very closely." 

*The stakes are much higher for Boeing, which makes the Harpoon missiles that Taiwan will be purchasing as part of the US deal.* 

*When asked by BBC News, the aerospace giant declined to comment on possible sanctions.* 

Boeing and other Western manufacturers have made fortunes doing business with China. 

"The China market has been amazing in the last year," says Boeing Commercial Airplanes marketing chief Randy Tinseth. 

As the country develops its own industry, China will want to make billions of its own.


*good going china *
keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silent observer

a displayed model of comac at singapore air show


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

luftwaffe said:


> even good for Pakistan to buy them and get rid of western suppliers..i traveled from Quetta to Islamabad in 2006 i remember the door was not sealed but used plastic tapes literally similar to what is used for box packing a real freakish dangerous thing done by PIA and yet there is nobody to investigate..



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ?


----------



## conworldus

Once the plane is operation we need to make sure that no more Boeing planes are ordered for domestic flights.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sri Lankan said:


> Iran will be the first Foreign customer



Iran cant be, The jet engines of the Comac C919 will be supplied by French Safran Group and *US based General Electric.*

So, US will never allow this to do......untill China makes it own engine.

Second this Jet will come out in 2016 for production.


----------



## MZUBAIR

592257001 said:


> I wonder if Pakistan or any other country is interested in a joint development similar to JF-17...



Pakistan financial condition is not that well to take apart in number of joint productions.

Pak needed more efforts in joint venture of Aeronotical jets an weapons etc


----------



## MZUBAIR

luftwaffe said:


> even good for Pakistan to buy them and get rid of western suppliers..i traveled from Quetta to Islamabad in 2006 i remember the door was not sealed but used plastic tapes literally similar to what is used for box packing a real freakish dangerous thing done by PIA and yet there is nobody to investigate..



Western engines are equipped in C919


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sri Lankan said:


> Yes Sri Lanka may buy.
> 
> I told Iran because Iran urgently needs Big Commercial Planes.
> For now Iran cannot buy western Planes because Sanctions.



Cant buy this jet due to sanctions, few parts like engine is taken from west.


----------



## MZUBAIR

conworldus said:


> Once the plane is operation we need to make sure that no more Boeing planes are ordered for domestic flights.



Not easy, Being is still a way head to Comac


----------



## garibnawaz

Sri Lankan said:


> Iran will be the first Foreign customer



Iran will not be the first Foreign customer as they haven't placed any orders. Please correct your statement.

Besides Iran has many airlines. Who exactly you are referring to?



> I told Iran because Iran urgently needs Big Commercial Planes.
> For now Iran cannot buy western Planes because Sanctions.



This is not exactly a big commercial plane as it is a competetor to A-320 and next gen Boeing 737 family.

Iran has no sanction from Airbus as they can buy from them.

Secondly Iran Air has already placed an order for 30 Tu-204 while HESA has placed an order for 50 An-148.

The first flight of C919 is intended for 2015 where as Iran will recieve the above said aircrafts before that.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

MZUBAIR said:


> Iran cant be, The jet engines of the Comac C919 will be supplied by French Safran Group and *US based General Electric.*
> 
> So, US will never allow this to do......untill China makes it own engine.
> 
> Second this Jet will come out in 2016 for production.



Iran can buy civilian planes from Airbus (including ATR) and from Embrarer.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

MZUBAIR said:


> Not easy, Being is still a way head to Comac



and Airbus seems to be ahead of Boeing these days with A-380 and upcoming A-350.

GB


----------



## oct605032048

Cranfield to train top engineers from China

Cranfield University has sealed an agreement with a major Chinese aviation corporation to train 150 of the company&#8217;s engineers in aircraft and jet engine design, with the aim of creating a 130-seat airliner.

A ceremony took place yesterday at Cranfield University to mark the beginning of a three-year collaboration between China Aviation Industry Corporation I (AVIC I) and Cranfield. The initiative is part of a wider drive by the Chinese aviation industry to invest in civil aviation and propulsion systems by training large numbers of aircraft and gas turbine engine design engineers.

AVIC I turned to Cranfield for its expertise in aerospace engineering and power and propulsion to develop the Civil Aircraft and Engine Team Training Programmes. Cranfield will train, at postgraduate level, 25 engineers in civil aircraft design and 25 in jet engine design each year for three years.

Cranfield is no stranger to preparing top engineers for careers in the aerospace sector. Formerly the College of Aeronautics and Cranfield Institute of Technology, the University has been at the forefront of aerospace technology for 60 years, with clients including Airbus, Boeing, Rolls-Royce and BAE Systems.

The ceremony was hosted by Professor Minoo Patel, Head of the School of Engineering at Cranfield. Distinguished guests at the event included the University&#8217;s Vice-Chancellor Professor Sir John O&#8217;Reilly, Senior Vice President of AVIC I Mr Yuhai Li, the Director of Technology Research and Development Department of AVIC I Mr Jinzhong Wei, the Deputy Director of Training Department of AVIC I Ms Su Xiao, the Commercial Minister Counselor Madam Fan Jiang, the Education Minister Counselor Mr Yongda Wang.

ENDS


----------



## qwerrty

*COMAC says JVs will develop, produce C919 systems*
By Linda Blachly | July 13, 2010

COMAC yesterday announced that many of the C919's most critical systems will be developed and produced via joint ventures between Western and Chinese companies, including a GE Aviation Systems/AVIC JV that will be responsible for the aircraft's avionics core processing system, display system and onboard maintenance system.

In addition, Rockwell Collins and China Electronics Technology Avionics jointly will provide communication and navigation solutions for the aircraft, and Eaton Corp. and Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Co. jointly will develop and produce its fuel and hydraulic conveyance systems. The C919 is scheduled to enter service in 2016 (ATW Online, May 21).

All of the proposed JVs still must be finalized and gain required regulatory approvals. The C919 modular avionics system provided by the planned GE/AVIC joint venture "will be the central information system and backbone of the airplane's networks and electronics and will host the airplane's avionics, maintenance and utility functions," GE said. "The system replaces dozens of traditional, standalone computers fitted to aircraft flying today, benefiting in weight savings, improved reliability and reduced operating cost."

Regarding the communication and navigation systems, CETA President Jim Zhuanglong said, "Rockwell Collins is the industry leader in development of civil communication and aviation electronic solutions, while CETA is a domestic supplier specializing in civil avionics solutions. I believe, by working together, Rockwell Collins and CETA will successfully fulfill the mission" of equipping the C919 with top-flight systems.

The planned Eaton/SAMC JV will be based in Shanghai. Eaton estimated total program value for C919 conveyance systems, including aftermarket opportunities, at $1.8 billion.

*ttp://atwonline.com/aircraft-engines-components/news/comac-says-jvs-will-develop-produce-c919-systems-0712


----------



## qwerrty

*PARTNERS IN THE C919*

CFM International Providing the Leap-X1C engine that will power the aircraft. Has signed agreement with AVIC's Commercial Aircraft Engine to study the feasibility of an assembly line and engine test facility in China.

GE Aviation Supplying the core processing system, cockpit display systems, on-board maintenance systems and flight recorders with *partner AVIC Systems.*

Rockwell Collins Supplying the communication, navigation and surveillance systems on the C919, as well as the in-flight entertainment system and cabin core system. It is doing the work with Chinese partners China Electronics Technology Avionics (part of state-owned China Electronics Technology group), AVIC's China Leihua Electronic Technology Research Institute and AVIC's Shanghai Aero Measurement-Controlling Research Institute.

Honeywell Providing fly-by-wire flight control system, inertial reference and air data systems, auxiliary power unit, wheels and brakes. It is partnering China's Flight Automatic Control Research Institute, Hunan Boyun New Materials and Changsha Xinhang Wheel and Brake.

Parker Aerospace Supplying the aircraft's hydraulics system, flight control actuation and fuel tank systems in partnership with AVIC Systems.

Liebherr-Aerospace Providing the landing gear and air management systems through partnerships with AVIC's landing gear manufacturing subsidiary in Changsha and Nanjing Engineering Institute of Aircraft Systems.

Eaton Supplying the fuel and hydraulic conveyance systems, cockpit panel assemblies and dimming control system. In partnerships with Comac subsidiary Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Company and Shanghai Aviation Electric. 

*ttp://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2010/11/05/349329/china-special-c919-update.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

> *Chinas Comac Targets New Jet Controls With GE Venture Contract*
> 
> GE and AVIC targeted the 150-seat C919 when they unveiled their 50-50 avionics venture in November. They plan to compete with suppliers such as Honeywell International Inc., United Technologies Corp. and Rockwell Collins Inc. by using so-called open-architecture software that isnt tied to one manufacturer.
> 
> One of the benefits of this system is that you can replace dozens of traditional stand-alone computers with less weight, better reliability, lower complexity, said Lorraine Bolsinger, who runs GE Aviation Systems, in a telephone interview ahead of next weeks Farnborough Air Show near London.
> 
> GEs entry into the avionics market may take business from suppliers such as Honeywell, Rockwell Collins and Thales SA, said Michel Merluzeau, an aviation analyst at G2 Solutions in Kirkland, Washington.
> 
> This is a huge deal, perhaps one of those events that has the potential to redefine the avionics market once every 15 to 20 years, Merluzeau said in an e-mail.
> 
> GE Aviation supplies the core computing system on Boeings 787 jumbo jet. In looking for a partner to begin selling open- source systems, GE Aviation saw AVIC as a very natural choice, Bolsinger said......
> 
> *ttp://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-07-12/china-s-comac-targets-new-jet-controls-with-ge-venture-contract.html



.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yangtomous

any problems . we all know it .the thing we just want is get it first .just give us some times we will replace all by made in China.you know that is we good at .if you like give us a F22 ,no longer we will create Chinese F22 .and must more advanced.
the key of C919 is we clear know what we want .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

no problem. all subsystems are 50/50 partnership designed and made in china, except for the engines..


----------



## meispig2

that's looks nice

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------

yep. engines are the problem


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's C919 to challenge Western dominance of aircraft market - People's Daily Online*November 24, 2010 





A model of the China-made C919 passenger airliner is seen at the 8th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 15, 2010. The model, which comprises the cockpit and the front part of the passenger cabin, is the same size as an actual C919 plane -- 17 meters long, 5.6 meters high and 3.96 meters wide. (Xinhua Photo)

*At the opening day of Zhuhai Airshow 2010, Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China singed 100 initial orders for its 160-seat C919 aircraft with four major Chinese carriers  Air China, China Eastern, China Southern, Hainan Airlines  as well as the airplane leasing company General Electric Capital Aviation Services of the United States and a Chinese leasing firm. *

*C919, the single-aisle commercial aircraft, will go head to head with industry leaders Boeing and Airbus*, said Chen Jin, marketing head of the company. 

*The "ABC" pattern will be formed *

*Because the aviation industry has been dominated for many years by giants Airbus and Boeing, the situation on the market is known as the "AB" pattern. But with the development of C919, the global "ABC" competition will come into being. *

*Detailed design of the C919 is scheduled to be completed in 2012; the maiden flight will be made in 2014; and it will go onto the market after receiving airworthiness certification in 2014. *

*Compared with other similar aircraft, C919 has many advantages. Technically, it operates on a new-generation of engine and body material. It is environmentally sound because the fuel consumption of the C919 is less than 12 percent to 15 percent of that of similar planes, and the carbon emissions will be reduced by 50 percent*, Chen said. 

*These advantages make C919 a star in Zhuhai Airshow. *

*"The C919 is a good thing and there is room for competition," said James Simon, vice-president of Boeing China commercial-airplane sales. "It makes all of us do our job better and build more efficient aircraft."*

China's aviation market, represented by large aircraft, will transfer from meeting the basic demands of national defense to become the country's economic pillar industry. 

*Despite the fact that China's large aircraft project has achieved remarkable fruits, engine development still lags behind. So C919 will use the LEAP-X engine* provided by the CFM International, a joint venture between GE Aviation, a division of General Electric of the United States and Snecma, a division of Safran of France, according to Wu Guanghui, chief designer of C919 and deputy general manager of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China. 

*AVIC Commercial Aircraft Engine Co., Ltd., which is shouldering the mission of developing engines for large domestic aircrafts, announced during the Zhuhai Airshow that the overall blueprint for engines of domestic aircrafts is expected to be released in 2011.*

By Liang Jun, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## topgun787

i listened somewhere pia will buy some new planes in near future.
i think if we take tot and mass produce it we can get some profit too.
atleast pia should buy 10 of them.


----------



## Martian2

A frontal view of China's COMAC C919 large-body jet.





Welcome aboard for a guided tour of the C919!





C919 cockpit includes HUD displays for the captain and co-pilot.





A closer look at the C919 cockpit instruments and controls.





The seats are spacious and comfortable.





Visual displays are available for entertainment or business.

China throws down the gauntlet to Boeing, Airbus

"China throws down the gauntlet to Boeing, Airbus
David Pierson
November 17, 2010

*BEIJING: China aims to reshape the global aviation industry with a home-grown airliner, a direct challenge to the supremacy of Boeing and Airbus, the world's only makers of large commercial aircraft.*

The Chinese government has staked billions of dollars and national pride on the effort, with help from big US companies.

*Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China has orders for 100 single-aisle C919 passenger jets from Chinese airlines and international customers. The orders were signed yesterday at the Zhuhai air show in southern China, the state-owned Comac said in a news release.

Customers included Air China, China Southern Airlines and China Eastern, and the aircraft leasing company GE Capital Aviation Services of the US.* No details were given on how many planes each customer ordered or the prices that would be paid.

The partnership with US companies will be on display this week at the air show, where a full-scale mock-up of the 156-seat C919 will be revealed. *It is scheduled for production by 2016.* The fuselage will carry the Comac name but inside the most crucial systems will bear the trademarks of some of the biggest names in Western aviation.

Honeywell International will supply power units, computing systems, wheels and brakes. Rockwell Collins will handle navigation systems. GE Aviation is building the avionics. Eaton Corp is involved with fuel and hydraulics. Parker Aerospace of Irvine is responsible for flight controls.

Powering the aircraft will be two fuel-efficient engines built by CFM International, a company co-owned by GE and the French conglomerate Safran.

*While global supply chains are common in the aviation industry, for this project China has required foreign suppliers to set up joint ventures with Chinese companies.*

By one estimate, air passenger traffic in China is projected to expand by nearly 8 per cent a year for the next 20 years. The country plans to build 70 airports by 2020.

*The plane follows the 70- to 110-seat ARJ21 as the second modern commercial airliner to be developed in China*, a source of huge pride for the country's economic planners, who are determined to become global players in industries such as commercial aircraft.

*The ARJ21, also being built by Comac, has a backlog of about 240 firm orders and options, mostly from domestic carriers but also from GE Capital Aviation Services and Lao Airlines.*

Los Angeles Times, Associated Press"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

See the interview for yourself, it starts 16 seconds into the following video:

*Boeing China sales vice president - James Simon: "The C919, from my perspective, it will be a good [and] very capable aircraft. The Chinese have the capability to put a man in space and anyone who can put a man in space can build an airplane."*

YouTube - China Wins 100 C919 Orders, Breaking Airbus-Boeing Grip

Chinese passenger jet C919 takes on Boeing and Airbus | CNNGo.com

"Chinese passenger jet C919 takes on Boeing and Airbus
_China unveils its first domestically produced commercial jet. Here's what the C919 looks like from the inside_
By Tiffany Lam 17 November, 2010





_Visitors inspect the C919 prototype at an aviation exhibition during the Zhuhai Airshow._

China is taking on the world&#8217;s only large commercial aircraft producers Boeing and Airbus with its first homegrown passenger jet, the C919.

The C919, built by state-owned enterprise Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (Comac), is a single-aisle commercial liner designed to compete with the Airbus A320 and the Boeing 737. It was officially unveiled at the Zhuhai air show in south China on November 16. 

Comac claims that they have already received orders for 100 jets from four Chinese domestic airlines Air China, China Southern, China Eastern and Hainan Airlines, as well as the U.S.-owned GE Capital Aviation Service.

No details on the planes' cost or how many planes each company ordered have been made available, although *state media reports that the estimated market price for the C919 is 20 percent cheaper than its foreign competitors.*

The company expects to sell more than 2,000 C919s globally over the next 20 years. 

The 156-seater is 17 meters long, 5.6 meters tall and 3.96 meters wide. The fuselage will bear the Comac name but crucial systems on the inside are produced by Western aviation companies, according to The Age.

The first "9" in the craft's model number stands for &#8220;forever,&#8221; based on two words&#8217; similar pronunciations in Chinese. The &#8220;19&#8221; refers to the maximum number of 190 seats on the aircraft.

Test flights for the C919 are set for 2014 and the planes will be delivered in 2016.

Comac added that the C919 hopes to cash in on China&#8217;s domestic demand for planes. Some 4,439 commercial jets are expected to be needed in China by the year 2029, constituting 14 percent of the world's demand. 





An interior view of the C919 prototype."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

CFM will supply a version of the LEAP-X engine, the LEAP-X1C, to power the aircraft.

The CFM International LEAP-X is a high-bypass turbofan engine currently under development by CFM International. CFM International is a 50-50 joint venture company between GE Aviation of the United States and Snecma of France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Good for developing markets like India..However SUKHOI will also be a contender in the class.


----------



## Dash

Congratulations Guys!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

its gonna be using a new turbofan engine, so no wonder it will be more fuel efficient....


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*C919 jumbo jet manufactured in Nanchang*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

yes "Manufactured" but only 3&#37; of a Jumbo Jet!


----------



## Safriz

i like the air hostess stood in the empty shell of an under construction plane...A bit too early for her job?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul

graphican said:


> yes "Manufactured" but only 3&#37; of a Jumbo Jet!



it's for sell.....they had to make a big noise out of every little progress.....C919 will help us to know the approximate timetable of Y20 as two programs almost started at same time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Most likely the civilian experience gained from C919 will also provided input to enhance Y20. Clever move by the Chinese. At times of much needed employment in the west they cant afford to make much noise about it.


----------



## no_name

It's more like a initiation ceremony tell people they've started constructing the plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Usman

Is it like same C-17 of America ?


----------



## below_freezing

good move for Nanchang. Jiangxi Province needs all the help it can get to raise out of poverty. Otherwise its (more serious than most) brain drain to Guangdong/Shanghai will continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*C919 jumbo jet *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## webber

haha he just can't smile


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*New Chinese MA600 aircraft put into use
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lankan Ranger

One of China's new generation of short-haul passenger aircraft, the MA600, was put into use Saturday at a civil aviation training base in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The "Modern Ark" 600 was delivered in December last year to the Civil Aviation Flight University of China (CAFUC) by its manufacturer, the Xi'an Aircraft International Corporation (XAIC), which is based in northwestern China's Shaanxi Province.

CAFUC ordered two MA600 aircraft at the China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, which was held in the city of Zhuhai in Guangdong Province in November 2010.

The MA600 is an upgraded version of the company's MA60 passenger aircraft and can carry 50 to 60 passengers. The aircraft has been updated with a more comfortable cabin and other design improvements.

"The MA600 also features better performance in regards to safety and fuel efficiency," said Wang Kaiyin, an official with the CAFUC. The turboprop aircraft has a range of 2,450 km.

The introduction of the aircraft also marks the retirement of the Y-7-100, the first generation of transport aircraft designed and built in China, said Wang.

The MA600 came off assembly lines in June 2008 and made its maiden flight in October that year.

XAIC has received 16 orders for the aircraft so far and the company is continuing to develop another new model, the MA700.

China's first upgraded homegrown short haul passenger aircraft put into use

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Determined Tiger

It has been a quite long I don't see any updating about this project, I wonder how far it reach until now!?


----------



## SuperDoper

It it breaks in Indonesia, it will be smoothed over. If it breaks apart in Western countries, the news will be all over the world. For Chinese, how do they find a cure for this situation, I think they will stick to all major parts must be imported from the West to reduce risk of political damage. You know what I am saying? At least the engine and major aviation system. If you have something to say like "sources say...", be my guest.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Determined Tiger said:


> It has been a quite long I don't see any updating about this project, I wonder how far it reach until now!?



It gonna have its first flight test by 2014, and commercially available by 2016.

We have to wait so long it is because we are making sure that this plane will run properly with our own jet engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## china hyperpower

somebozo said:


> CFM will supply a version of the LEAP-X engine, the LEAP-X1C, to power the aircraft.
> 
> The CFM International LEAP-X is a high-bypass turbofan engine currently under development by CFM International. CFM International is a 50-50 joint venture company between GE Aviation of the United States and Snecma of France.



china will slowly replace those western parts with chinese parts over the next 10 years.
then by around 2020, all comac c919 parts will be chinese designed and manufactured including engine, avionics, etc.

c919 will be the single aisle, china should also make a twin aisle after the c919.

china has already made the regional jet, the ARJ-21.


----------



## SinoChallenger

ARJ-21 has been having problems. Even Laos had to cancel their order because of our delay. 

It's not likely to be delivered to customers until 2012-2013.

??C919??????????_??_???


----------



## Determined Tiger

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It gonna have its first flight test by 2014, and commercially available by 2016.
> 
> We have to wait so long it is because we are making sure that this plane will run properly with our own jet engine.



I think cooperate with richer experiment partners is more better bro, the aviation industry is not an easy job, plus people will not trust you if it is 100% China self-growth machine!!! Big boss like Boeing and Airbus need few decades to test and prove their quality but still fail sometimes, you have not got any good reputation in this field if not said the negative views!!!

Let's take a look at how people say about the Russian-Made one: 

http://community.nytimes.com/comments/www.nytimes.com/2011/08/30/business/global/russia-hits-headwinds-in-selling-airliners-to-the-west.html?sort=oldest&offset=1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Determined Tiger said:


> I think cooperate with richer experiment partners is more better bro, the aviation industry is not an easy job, plus people will not trust you if it is 100% China self-growth machine!!! Big boss like Boeing and Airbus need few decades to test and prove their quality but still fail sometimes, you have not got any good reputation in this field if not said the negative views!!!
> 
> Let's take a look at how people say about the Russian-Made one:
> 
> At 35,000 Feet, a Russian Image Problem - Readers' Comments - NYTimes.com



I know, but China has the overwhelming confidence to handle everything by herself.

Because of the harsh environment that we faced in the past, it had pushed us to become more independent than anyone else.


----------



## marshall

Determined Tiger said:


> It has been a quite long I don't see any updating about this project, I wonder how far it reach until now!?


Considering China's record with commercial aircraft, expect delays with 1st flight and at least 2 years delay minimum for actual certification *IN* China. Getting FAA and EASA certification is another story. Whether this aircraft is competitive or not with Airbus and Boeing, I think the FAA & EASA will drag their feet and/or there will be some sort of concerted effort to keep COMAC from gaining international market share. In any case, these premature announcements of C919 market threat to Boeing and Airbus are VASTLY OVERSTATED. The C919, and eventual C929, will have their greatest impact in the *domestic Chinese market* and have always targeted this segment despite whatever certain grandiose news reports claim. Any international market share will take many many years to come to fruition because the FAA and EASA will definitely drag their feet certifying China's commercial aircraft. While this is going on, there will be a worldwide campaign over flight safety of COMAC aircraft just as with the ongoing safety scares concerning *ALL* China made products.

Frankly, I'm very surprised people haven't mentioned this scenario in this thread considering how obvious it is. Many overly nationalistic China cheerleaders need to take stock of reality and stop relying on "so-called" positive China news when these are often just part of the larger anti-China China Threat narrative which they are unwittingly or perhaps purposely supporting under the fake guise of supposed Chinese nationalism. Those so-called "Chinese" idiots doing the latter know who you are. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

There are three variants:

- C919
- C929
- C939

China Star is also building CS2000 and CS2010


----------



## Heinz89

I really doubt that Chinese aircraft industry can survive in world market... although China can dominate the local and the markets on satellite states... but break into the EU or US is nearly impossible...


----------



## S10

Heinz89 said:


> I really doubt that Chinese aircraft industry can survive in world market... although China can dominate the local and the markets on satellite states... but break into the EU or US is nearly impossible...


Hence the reason why the plane has so many foreign components. If American and European companies have some stakes in the project, then it's easier to open up their markets. Besides, China has been manufacturing parts and body section of commercial airliners for United States for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Determined Tiger

Russian just step ahead a step: 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...al-jet-after-engine-approval.html#post2325140


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*China's homegrown C919 passenger jet starts development phase
*
China's homegrown C919 large passenger plane has finished its preliminary development review and entered the development phase, a senior executive of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd. (COMAC) in Shanghai said Friday.

An expert team of the C919 project has approved the overall preliminary development review (PDR) of the passenger jet, said Jin Zhuanglong, president of the Shanghai-based COMAC.

It is expected that the manufacturing process for the components of the prototype will begin by the end of 2011.

COMAC signed a deal to sell 20 C919 large passenger planes to China Aircraft Leasing Company Limited (CALC) on Thursday.

Up to now, the users of C919 large passenger planes have reached 10 and total orders amount to 215 units.

COMAC said earlier it would develop both 168-seat and 156-seat models of the jet, with more models to be developed in the future.

It also said that test flights for the single-aisle C919 were scheduled for 2014, and delivery is slated for 2016.

China's homegrown C919 passenger jet starts development phase - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ao333

Less than 5 years worth of development?

A) It's going to crash in 2 months

B) Typical Chinese assembly job of Euro-American components, which will crash in 2 months.

C) It's going to explode like Chinese watermelons and derail like the Chinese national high-speed train which now runs at 200kmph... in 2 months.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

ao333 said:


> Less than 5 years worth of development?
> 
> A) It's going to crash in 2 months
> 
> B) Typical Chinese assembly job of Euro-American components



We already have experience with the Y-10 in the 80's.


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

ao333 said:


> Less than 5 years worth of development?
> 
> A) It's going to crash in 2 months
> 
> B) Typical Chinese assembly job of Euro-American components, which will crash in 2 months.
> 
> C) It's going to explode like Chinese watermelons and derail like the Chinese national high-speed train which now runs at 200kmph... in 2 months.



Typical American assembly American made "STEALTH DRONE" @ first attempt shotdown by Iran! what a stealth tech!


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

ao333 said:


> Less than 5 years worth of development?
> 
> A) It's going to crash in 2 months
> 
> B) Typical Chinese assembly job of Euro-American components, which will crash in 2 months.
> 
> C) It's going to explode like Chinese watermelons and derail like the Chinese national high-speed train which now runs at 200kmph... in 2 months.



no one can beat the US in dangerous fruit and dangerous trains.

You think this weekend

Journalist Lloyd Lofthouse, compared the numbers going back to 2007 for India, China, and the United States. He found that out of the 177 rail accidents during that period, *20 percent of them actually occurred in the United States*, 15 percent occurred in India, and *only 4 percent occurred in China*. But the death toll in India was far greater.

Cantaloupe Listeria Outbreak Death Toll Rises To 29

DENVER -- The death toll in an outbreak of listeria in cantaloupe has reached 29 after federal health authorities say an eighth person has died in Colorado.

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

Indiana State Fair stage collapse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

At approximately 8:45 pm EDT, Indiana State Police said that a warning was issued to the crowd in the grandstand suggesting that they may have to take cover due to the incoming severe weather. However, witnesses reported that those in the direct path of the collapsing fly system did not evacuate per the announcement.[1]

Approximately 10 minutes later, strong winds caused the stage to collapse, killing 4 people at the scene or shortly after and one person the next morning. Two people died from their injuries in the days following the collapse. Over 40 others were injured.[4][1] It was the third major stage collapse at a concert in the summer of 2011, and the first to result in fatalities.

Shortly before the accident, WTHR had reported that 77 miles per hour (124 km/h) winds were measured in Plainfield, approximately 11 miles (18 km) to the west of the fairgrounds. Later reports said that 70 miles per hour (110 km/h) winds were recorded in Speedway, just a few miles west of the fairgrounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

the entry of airbus has already hit boeing hard.if the chines also enters the field,boeing will have to work reall hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

^ Boeing is still the daddy of the commercial airliner industry. It will take more than superhuman effort to dislodge them.

Also Airbus woudn't like newcomers entering the game and these two will try to preserve their market as much as possible and try to play the Chinese out of the game.

Already existing reputation for Chinese products wouldn't help matters further.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Ryanair Considering 200-Plus Orders for China&#8217;s C919 Plane
*
*Ryanair Holdings Plc (RYA), Europe&#8217;s biggest discount airline, said it&#8217;s exploring a requirement for at least 200 single-aisle jets with Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China after signing an accord to help develop the C919 model.
*
Ryanair is interested in a variant of the plane that would carry about 200 people and be available from 2018. The Irish company, which will have 300 Boeing Co. (BA) 737s by 2013, could move to a mixed fleet if the economies offered by a new entrant can at least match those of the current fleet and the price is right, Chief Executive Officer Michael O&#8217;Leary said in an interview.

Comac plans test flights for the C919 in 2014, with service entry by 2016. The jet, which seats about 150 people, aims to pry open the Airbus-Boeing duopoly in a single-aisle market that&#8217;s the largest part of the civil aviation industry. Ryanair said it&#8217;s also in discussions with the U.S. company about its need to replace older planes and that the accord with Comac, as the Chinese company is known, won&#8217;t threaten that relationship.

&#8216;Deep Knowledge&#8217;

*Ryanair could also take out 200 options for narrow-body jets, O&#8217;Leary said at a press conference in Paris. Boeing said it would be &#8220;inappropriate&#8221; to comment on the Dublin-based carrier&#8217;s intentions, though it is a &#8220;greatly valued&#8221; customer.
*
&#8220;We have a deep knowledge and understanding of Ryanair&#8217;s operations and fleet requirements based on many years of close, successful partnership,&#8221; Michael Tull, a spokesman for Chicago- based Boeing, said in an e-mailed response to questions.

By teaming up with Ryanair to develop the C919, Comac has indicated that it&#8217;s &#8220;quite serious&#8221; about penetrating the single-aisle market, according to Goodbody&#8217;s Hughes, who has a &#8220;buy&#8221; recommendation on the Irish carrier&#8217;s stock.

&#8220;You would have to see a few orders for the C919 before people are convinced that they are going to be there for the long term,&#8221; he added.

&#8216;Very Large Order&#8217;

*O&#8217;Leary said that he&#8217;ll place &#8220;a very large order&#8221; if Comac meet&#8217;s Ryanair&#8217;s demands. The C919 will be as much as 15 percent more fuel-efficient than existing models, the Chinese company&#8217;s sales and marketing manager, Chen Jin, said in March.
*
*&#8220;We&#8217;ve no interest in trying to muscle Boeing, because we can&#8217;t,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But clearly with the development of the C919 there&#8217;s a credible alternative to the 737 and the Airbus A320.&#8221;
*
Because Ryanair needs one cabin-crew member per 50 people, expanding its aircraft to 199 seats from the current 189 would avoid the need for additional staff and hit a &#8220;sweet-spot&#8221; for per-passenger costs, he said. The carrier wants Boeing to tailor a future 737 variant for the same number of seats, he added.

Ryanair said in 2009 it had pulled out of a deal to buy 200 additional 737s after failing to agree unspecified terms with Boeing, despite having settled on a price for the aircraft.

Airbus SAS, based in Toulouse in southern France, has been offering carriers a version of its A320 single-aisle plane with new engines, slated for service at the end of 2015. The company has picked up more than 500 firm orders or commitments for the aircraft since announcing the plan at the end of 2010.

Boeing has yet to decide whether to follow its European rival down the re-engining path or build an all-new aircraft.

Order Optimism

*Comac&#8217;s chief designer, Wu Guanghui, said yesterday that the C919, China&#8217;s first passenger jet, may attract 50 to 100 more orders in 2011, revising guidance for that number of contracts in total for the full year issued in March.
*
While there have been are some glitches, the program is &#8220;on schedule,&#8221; Wu said following the formal signing of an agreement with engine supplier CFM International, a joint venture of General Electric Co. (GE) and Safran SA (SAF) of France.

As of March 31, Ryanair had 272 Boeing 737-800s in its fleet, with firm orders for an additional 40. That makes the Irish carrier the model&#8217;s No. 2 operator after Southwest Airlines Co., which has 553, according to research firm Ascend.

*British Airways signed a memorandum of understanding with Comac at the Farnborough Air Show in Britain last July, agreeing to initiate talks about &#8220;future aircraft needs.&#8221;
*
Ryanair Considering 200-Plus Orders for China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

KS said:


> ^ Boeing is still the daddy of the commercial airliner industry. It will take more than superhuman effort to dislodge them.
> 
> Also Airbus woudn't like newcomers entering the game and these two will try to preserve their market as much as possible and try to play the Chinese out of the game.
> 
> Already existing reputation for Chinese products wouldn't help matters further.



i was refering to th scenario after the chinese stands on their feet in this field.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

KS said:


> ^ Boeing is still the daddy of the commercial airliner industry. It will take more than superhuman effort to dislodge them.
> 
> Also Airbus woudn't like newcomers entering the game and these two will try to preserve their market as much as possible and try to play the Chinese out of the game.
> 
> Already existing reputation for Chinese products wouldn't help matters further.



GE Capital Aviation has already set orders for this plane.

I don't think we will dislodge Boeing within 30 years, but the US financial crisis might devastate their military and industrial infrastructure then all bets are off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huan

*I can't wait for China's own "A380" someday... Hopefully I won't be too old by then. lol*


----------



## R0H1T

This is what happens when you're too greedy/eager to enter a foreign market & their govt makes it mandatory for you to share tech potentially worth trillions of $$ so in effect you're trading peanuts for the whole of your foreseeable future !


----------



## rcrmj

KS said:


> ^ Boeing is still the daddy of the commercial airliner industry. It will take more than superhuman effort to dislodge them.
> 
> Also Airbus woudn't like newcomers entering the game and these two will try to preserve their market as much as possible and try to play the Chinese out of the game.
> 
> *Already existing reputation for Chinese products* wouldn't help matters further.


that only exists in brainwashed people's mind with cheap attitude, but international corporations like Boeing, Airbus, Banks, accounting firms and data service companies they all using Chinese end-to-end technology supplies and hardwares which have very little to do with price driven commercial products.

but India's produt quality is another sad story in reality

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

KS said:


> Already existing reputation for Chinese products wouldn't help matters further.



They can potentially make good quality products. But if done so, cost will go up. People demand cheap things, so that's what they get. 

And as far as aircraft design and quality goes, there can simply be no compromises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

soon china will stand with Boeing and airbus

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------

The Comac ARJ21 Xiangfeng regional passenger jet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pioneerfirst

China is already making good quality turbo prop airliners @ affordable price and now they are going for safety certifications too.
like 
Xian MA60 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

ao333 said:


> Less than 5 years worth of development?
> 
> A) It's going to crash in 2 months
> 
> B) Typical Chinese assembly job of Euro-American components, which will crash in 2 months.
> 
> C) It's going to explode like Chinese watermelons and derail like the Chinese national high-speed train which now runs at 200kmph... in 2 months.



Tu gaya baitay tera rung budulnay wala hai ...


----------



## Project 627

From the front at looks a lot like the MS-21.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Ogannisyan said:


> From the front at looks a lot like the MS-21.



Don't fix what isn't broken. The MS-21 is a nice plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakchina

Chinese cars are topping Africa and GWM Florid is among the best sales in Mauritius. Just have a look at the GWM Florid 1500cc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

Ogannisyan said:


> From the front at looks a lot like the MS-21.


Chinese stuff looks like anything and everything``i got your point

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Project 627

rcrmj said:


> Chinese stuff looks like anything and everything``i got your point



Calm your horses, all I said was that the front bares some resemblance to MS-21.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

If they can get the Chinese airlines to sign up for these planes, that will be good enough to get things rolling.

Chinese domestic market is going to be huge.


----------



## marshall

KS said:


> ^ Boeing is still the daddy of the commercial airliner industry. It will take more than superhuman effort to dislodge them.
> 
> Also Airbus woudn't like newcomers entering the game and these two will try to preserve their market as much as possible and try to play the Chinese out of the game.
> 
> Already existing reputation for Chinese products wouldn't help matters further.


The China market for high capacity airliners will continue its boom for decades. It is not about dislodging Boeing or Airbus or even competing against them for international marketshare. The main goal of the C919 and its eventual descendants is to wean China off dependence of the Boeing, Airbus duopoly for large capacity passenger planes. This will save China many tens of billions of dollars over time and remove another item that can be sanctioned and used as blackmail if China were to ever step too far out of line. Any international sales would just be gravy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

ao333 said:


> Less than 5 years worth of development?
> 
> A) It's going to crash in 2 months
> 
> B) Typical Chinese assembly job of Euro-American components, which will crash in 2 months.
> 
> C) It's going to explode like Chinese watermelons and derail like the Chinese national high-speed train which now runs at 200kmph... in 2 months.



why are you so negative about an asian country doing so well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyPeace12

Grats! looks very nice


----------



## conworldus

Ogannisyan said:


> Calm your horses, all I said was that the front bares some resemblance to MS-21.



Being passive aggressive does not augment your intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai

China's large aircraft to enter the detailed design stage

2011-12-21 (from Xinhua) -- On the morning of Dec. 9, Su Bo, vice minister of Industry and Information Technology announced that the research and development work of the preliminary design stage for C919 large passenger aircraft had been complete and valid, and the overall technical scheme of the aircraft was reasonable and feasible, so that the project was ready to enter the detailed design stage.
Overcome technical difficulties
C919 large passenger aircraft is designed to consume 12 percent to 15 percent less fuel than today&#8217;s similar sized aircraft per seat per kilometer, with two percent reduction in empty weight per seat and 50 percent reduction in pollution emissions.
Wu Guanghui, vice president of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China and chief designer of C919 large aircraft said the corporation has developed 40 key technologies and solved more than 100 technical problems. Since its establishment, the corporation has applied for over 170 pieces of patent, of which more than 40 pieces have been granted.
Innovation ultimately relies on talents
The manufacturing of large aircraft relies on national power and comprehensive capabilities of technology; but ultimately, it relies on talents, and to be specific, on designers.
Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China actively implements the talents strategy to strengthen the enterprise, and increased its number of employees from more than 3,800 at its establishment to more than 7,100 at present, brought in 669 overseas talents, among which 13 were selected for the "Thousand Talents Program".
A technical talents team is formed with over a hundred technical personnel above the rank of deputy director of designers, supporting the R&D of the aircraft model and the development construction of the company.
"In a way, 'Thousands Talents Program&#8217; gives the most benefit to the large aircraft project; it has provided the wings for the project to soar.&#8221;
Gather talents from across the country
For Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, the schedule of year 2012 is overflowing with tasks. Now that the C919 large aircraft project has entered the engineering development stage, the design work becomes even more arduous since more than 60 key technologies are still to be overcome.
The large aircraft project argumentation started with an innovative organizational model by gathering the effort and talents from across the country.
The corporation organized a joint engineering team with the Aircraft Design Institute of Shanghai as the core and was actively responded and supported by 47 organizations from 13 provinces and cities, including aviation, aerospace, electronics, metallurgical materials and other industries and sectors as well as colleges and universities; there have been 468 experts gathering on the joint office in Shanghai. China's civil aircraft industry chain has taken shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AGENT 47

china is really progressing in technology. just concentrate on good quality of product.
good luck....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

rcrmj said:


> that only exists in brainwashed people's mind with cheap attitude, but international corporations like Boeing, Airbus, Banks, accounting firms and data service companies they all using Chinese end-to-end technology supplies and hardwares which have very little to do with price driven commercial products.
> 
> but India's produt quality is another sad story in reality



The reality is that given China large industrial plattform..you can get quality in A B C D grades..depends on what you are willing to pay for...many people complain simply because they are trying to be cheap and want their hands on the best quality product in cheapest possible amount..sorry doesnt work like that..one of my indian friend bought a 200 corore INR iron ore in Sudan and then went full kamikaze on cost cutting...after six month..all his machinery was in shambles..he off-course does not blame his cheapness..but th Chinese!

Another shameful fact is that Indian use tactics of bad mouthing china and constantly comparing themselves to the whites as means of expediting their business..We had a meeting recently with NBC rep in Saudi Arabia, he spent 60% of the time band mouthing Chinese products and the remaining 40% time comparing himself to SKF (Swedish). Definitely not knowing that while NBC may have its own strong points, India in general does not have the scientific base and might to compete either with the Chinese or the Swedish.

Definitively, he knew the fact that the Chinese brand he was trying to compete against has far more international approvals than NBC!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

rcrmj said:


> that only exists in brainwashed people's mind with cheap attitude, but international corporations like Boeing, Airbus, Banks, accounting firms and data service companies they all using Chinese end-to-end technology supplies and hardwares which have very little to do with price driven commercial products.
> 
> but India's produt quality is another sad story in reality
> 
> and @PakShah, Determined Tiger, FairAndUnbiased and 1 others thanked this.



With all due respect, I beg to differ from your view. Chinese products and Made in china product is two entirely different things. 
Assume, You are CEO of Boeing, as a CEO of boeing you are highly concerned about Quality. No matter you purchase or buy your machines from USA, Europe, Africa India or china, you will not compromise on quality. So the companies like Boeing,Nokia,Dell,Apple etc have there center in China, They produce their spare parts in china, But still they govern the quality. So there products are not "Chinese product.

On the other hand if you are CEO of Huwaie, No matter where you make your products (China,USA, India or Timbak too). Your product will be below quality (I have worked for Huwaie, I know This chinese company spend least money on Quality assurance and testing). Your product will be "Chinese product".

Now in future if you talk bout chinese products, please don't include Boeing,Apple or any western quality controlled products.

@Indian product quality: Yes you may be right, Our products are not of good quality as westerns, But I bet they are not as "cheap" as chinese products...


Regs
Nj


----------



## shuntmaster

C919 will have competition from Sukhoi superjet 100 RTA





My bets are on sukhoi superjet 100


----------



## shuntmaster

Indian low-cost regional jet in development.





NAL RTA-70


----------



## Aramsogo

Your story would be more believable if you knew how to spell Huawei. 

You wrote: (I have worked for Huwaie, I know This chinese company spend least money on Quality assurance and testing). Your product will be "Chinese product". 



Black Widow said:


> With all due respect, I beg to differ from your view. Chinese products and Made in china product is two entirely different things.
> Assume, You are CEO of Boeing, as a CEO of boeing you are highly concerned about Quality. No matter you purchase or buy your machines from USA, Europe, Africa India or china, you will not compromise on quality. So the companies like Boeing,Nokia,Dell,Apple etc have there center in China, They produce their spare parts in china, But still they govern the quality. So there products are not "Chinese product.
> 
> On the other hand if you are CEO of Huwaie, No matter where you make your products (China,USA, India or Timbak too). Your product will be below quality (I have worked for Huwaie, I know This chinese company spend least money on Quality assurance and testing). Your product will be "Chinese product".
> 
> Now in future if you talk bout chinese products, please don't include Boeing,Apple or any western quality controlled products.
> 
> @Indian product quality: Yes you may be right, Our products are not of good quality as westerns, But I bet they are not as "cheap" as chinese products...
> 
> 
> Regs
> Nj


----------



## shuntmaster

Other possible competitors to C919





Irkut MS-21





Bombardier C-series





Embraer E-Jet


----------



## Black Widow

Aramsogo said:


> Your story would be more believable if you knew how to spell Huawei.
> 
> You wrote: (I have worked for Huwaie, I know This chinese company spend least money on Quality assurance and testing). Your product will be "Chinese product".



Shall I send you my Scanned ID card???? Stop beating around bush, Look for the content, rather than looking for spelling mistake and grammar.


----------



## qwerrty

here's a country, japan, that has technology, can afford anything and is an enemy of china is giving a very sensitive contract to chinese companies to build their next-gen network covering 90% of their population..lol..now, go BS some where else jealous yindians.

these are two countries that hate each other guts. huawei is winning similar contracts in europe too. i always knew american security fear bs myth is just protectionist.



> Chinese to Build 4G Network for Japan
> 2011-09-30 10:14:29
> 
> Chinese telecoms network developers Huawei Technologies and ZTE Corp have won a joint contract to help build the world's largest fourth-generation mobile phone network for Softbank in Japan.
> 
> The first phase of Softbank's network will include the cities of Tokyo, Osaka and Fukuoka and will eventually cover 90 percent of Japanese population, the companies said Thursday.
> 
> Huawei, the world's second-biggest network developer, together with ZTE, China's second-largest phone equipment maker behind Huawei, will build tens of thousands of base stations, 21st Century Business Herald reported Thursday.
> 
> The two companies will build a system capable of downloading data at up to 110 megabits per second, making it the fastest mobile data service in Japan.
> 
> A spokesman for Huawei refused to disclose the value of the Softbank contract. The Shenzhen-based company received 65 percent of its sales income from overseas markets last year.
> 
> *ttp://info.busiunion.com/11-9//8339.jsp

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

I heard the Dreamliner is a Japanese design. It's an impressive design


----------



## Aramsogo

Black Widow said:


> Shall I send you my Scanned ID card???? Stop beating around bush, Look for the content, rather than looking for spelling mistake and grammar.



Yes, let's see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

shuntmaster said:


> C919 will have competition from Sukhoi superjet 100 RTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bets are on sukhoi superjet 100



Sorry, the real competitions are from A-320 Neon and B-737 Max.  There are no Sukhoi 100-RTA flying in China''s domestic routes, but there are more than 1000 Airbus and Boeings though. There are also some Brazilian and Canadian regional jets operating in China. 

C919 is built for China's domestic aviation market and regional routes, so it will challenge A-320 and B-737 which reign supreme now in China. Airbus is taking measure to hold onto their market share by building Airbus assembly plant in Tianjing. China will need more than 2,500 passenger jets in next decade to meet passenger demand of the world's fastest expanding domestic aviation market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Determined Tiger

http://youtu.be/E-2IKMBVZO8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai

A 70-seater MA700 turboprop regional passenger was also being developed by AVIC .NEW MA700 will be put on the market in 2014.


introduction
avic videos - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Determined Tiger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Determined Tiger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Determined Tiger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Determined Tiger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fas

Any news lately. When are they going to make the prototype?


----------



## twocents

fas said:


> Any news lately. When are they going to make the prototype?



Maiden flight is scheduled for 2014 and deliveries will start in 2016. Here's the link http://news.cntv.cn/china/20120126/107520.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## milvipes

meispig2 said:


> that's looks nice
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------
> 
> yep. engines are the problem


The engines will be a bigger challenge than the military ones (WS-10, 13, 15, etc.), not technically, but commercially. With military engines, there's only one goal: thrust, all else being secondary. And the military will often accept indigneous products that are slightly inferior to imported ones for the sake of self-reliance. But civilian airliners do not have the self-reliance contraint. They'll not buy it if it does not have the ridiculously low operating cost that's the trademark of Rolls Royce, P&W, & GE.
I predict the WS-118 (high bypass derivative of WS-10) will only see service aboard military types, such as Y-20, and will *NEVER* be mated to C919.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

milvipes said:


> The engines will be a bigger challenge than the military ones (WS-10, 13, 15, etc.), not technically, but commercially. With military engines, there's only one goal: thrust, all else being secondary. And the military will often accept indigneous products that are slightly inferior to imported ones for the sake of self-reliance. But civilian airliners do not have the self-reliance contraint. They'll not buy it if it does not have the ridiculously low operating cost that's the trademark of Rolls Royce, P&W, & GE.
> I predict the WS-118 (high bypass derivative of WS-10) will only see service aboard military types, such as Y-20, and will *NEVER* be mated to C919.



The military sector and the civilian sector are different. In this regard, USSR also underperformed in its civilian sector compared its military counterpart.

According to the promise from Mr.Lin, the indigenous engine for our jetliner will likely be ready before 2020.


----------



## lcloo

milvipes said:


> The engines will be a bigger challenge than the military ones (WS-10, 13, 15, etc.), not technically, but commercially. With military engines, there's only one goal: thrust, all else being secondary. And the military will often accept indigneous products that are slightly inferior to imported ones for the sake of self-reliance. But civilian airliners do not have the self-reliance contraint. They'll not buy it if it does not have the ridiculously low operating cost that's the trademark of Rolls Royce, P&W, & GE.
> I predict the WS-118 (high bypass derivative of WS-10) will only see service aboard military types, such as Y-20, and will *NEVER* be mated to C919.



That is very true. To be a success in building an passenger jet industry (as against building a national passenger aircraft), the popularity of the aircraft among airliners and passengers reign supreme over nationalism. A 100% indigenous design and component passenger jet will never make it. If passengers have no confidence in the aircraft they will go for other airlines, the air liners will not buy the jet, and the builder ended up in big red ink.

Also no body is bulding a national paasenger jet to compete with other countries's national indigenous passenger jet. This situation simply does not exist except in the minds of some vaery nationalistic posters. 100% indigenous civil jets are rare birds, Airbus, Boeing, Bombardier, Embraer jets all have foreign made parts.


----------



## xhw1986

Chinese airframer Comac has started tests on the C919 iron bird ground rig.

The iron bird is a key test facility necessary for the validation and integration of different systems on the aircraft, which will also allow for troubleshooting, says Comac.

A picture of the iron bird released by Comac replicates the layout of the aircraft, with wings and a vertical stabiliser.The rig is located at Comac’s facilities in Shanghai.







The airframer started installation of parts on the iron bird ground rig in August. Earlier this month, the horizontal stabilisers for the iron bird were also delivered by Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing.

Comac announced in August that the C919's first flight has been pushed back a year to the end of 2015. The programme has entered the "most critical stage of engineering development" as detailed design continues. Aircraft structural data has also been distributed, while parts and components manufacturing is currently "in full swing" across at least five different Chinese cities.

Comac has secured 400 aircraft on its backlog for the C919, mostly from Chinese airlines and leasing companies.

PICTURE: Comac starts tests on C919 iron bird rig


----------



## eazzy

Nice.


----------



## shuttler

*'Iron Bird' set for new test phase*
Updated: 2013-12-30 12:18
By Wang Wen in Shanghai ( chinadaily.com.cn)










Credit: aeroclix.com










Above 2 pix credit: cnn / fortune






Credit: sina.com and russiadefence.net





Credit: sina.com and russiadefence.net










Credit: 163.com





Credit: smh.com.au

*The C919 entered a new phase on Monday after the large passenger aircraft project successfully completed flight control hydraulic system tests.*
*The completion of these tests means that project is now ready for comprehensive systems tests on its airframe "test bench". *

*"It is a milestone for the C919," said Guo Bozhi, head of Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institution, a subsidiary of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd (COMAC). *

*Three main systems, flight control, hydraulic and chassis, are now set for vigorous testing, he said. It took four years to build up the test bench for the "Iron Bird" as the C919 is often called. *

*The test bench has an airframe, wings and empennage (tail) to simulate systems operation. *

*According to COMAC's plan, the C919 will take its first flight in 2015 and the first aircraft used for test flights will be assembled next year.*
*Related reading: Regional jets roll off Shanghai assembly line*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

Credit: aviationnow.com.cn































Credit: edm.ltd.uk
















Credit above and below: sina image or stated

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

Seating plans for 168 and 156 passengers respectively
Credit: 360doc.com






Credit: backchina.com


























Another cabin configuration for special orders
Credit: 360doc.com

*国产C919客机“铁鸟”试验台启动*
*国产C919客机“铁鸟”试验台启动-国产,大飞机,C919,总装,综合测试-驱动之家*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xhw1986

*China's large passenger aircraft ready for assembly in 2014*





The Iron Cird, a plane-like fuselage simulator, will mainly test the flying controls, hydraulic pressure and undercarriage systems of the C919 jet.

The inauguration of the testing platform for the large passenger aircraft C919, announced by the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) on Dec. 30, represents the entry of the aircraft project into the system certification stage, paving the way for the assembly of the prototype aircraft in 2014.

The testing platform for the C919, dubbed "China's big plane," will test various components of the aircraft system, a crucial procedure for the certification of the aircraft's airworthiness. This is the third commercial aircraft testing platform in China, following that for the Y-10, a freight plane, and the ARJ21-700, a turbofan-engine jet. The testing platform for the C919 is equipped with a cockpit viewing system, enabling test pilots to respond to simulated abrupt weather changes or malfunctions in the aircraft control system.

Liu Junhui, a project manager at COMAC, said that the C919 testing platform will continue functioning until the final certification of the aircraft, conducting tests for its virgin flight, test flight and airworthiness certification, according to the Chinese-language Dongfang Daily. The platform will be available to suppliers for carrying out the certification of key systems, including mechanical equipment, power supply, and avionics equipment.

The testing platform is the brainchild of a team of over 100 engineers.

The C919's virgin flight has been postponed to 2015 after the addition of new materials, technologies, and advanced craftsmanship, according to COMAC. "We strive to assure the safety and quality of the aircraft, as well as compliance with international standards, even if it leads to postponement in the schedule," said Jin Zhuanglong, COMAC chairman. R&D for the big aircraft is a protracted, 10-year-long process, but is proceeding in an orderly fashion, according to COMAC. The corporation, however, is confident that the prototype aircraft will be assembled in 2014, when a general system test and airworthiness certification will be carried out simultaneously.

The C919 project, China's second indigenous big civil passenger aircraft, was launched in March 2007 and entered the stage of detailed design in December 2011. So far, COMAC has landed orders for 400 C919s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Great pics。 Thanks a lot。

ARJ21-700 “105” and “106” rolling off the assembly line on 30.12.2013 at COMAC’s facilities in Shanghai：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Beautiful plane what a pilot cockpit area wow look at the avionics !!! and seats

Great plane for Pakistani Local Routes (Inner City Routes) and great price value

Ideal plane for Daily Flights

Gwadar - Karachi (Business Flights)
Gwadar - Lahore (Business Flights)
Gwadar - Islamabad (Business Flights)
Gwadar - Peshawar (Business Flights)


Lahore - Islamabad (Business Flights)
Karachi - Islamabad (Business Flights)







Looks very comfortable design

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 592257001

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Beautiful plane what a pilot cockpit area wow look at the avionics !!! and seats
> 
> Great plane for Pakistani Local Routes (Inner City Routes) and great price value
> 
> Ideal plane for Daily Flights
> 
> Gwadar - Karachi (Business Flights)
> Gwadar - Lahore (Business Flights)
> Gwadar - Islamabad (Business Flights)
> Gwadar - Peshawar (Business Flights)
> 
> 
> Lahore - Islamabad (Business Flights)
> Karachi - Islamabad (Business Flights)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very comfortable design



Actually, those local domestic routes are much more better suited with the already introduced ARJ700, which has a maximum commercial flight range of 3700km. The C919, with a maximum range of 5555km, would be enough to cover international flights such as the route between Karachi and Shanghai (5341km).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

COMAC's LingQue（Quick Sparrow）proof-of-concept prototype maiden flight successful：
















Report in Chinese：中心要闻北京民用飞机技术研究中心 

C929 also under development：

中国突破大飞机关键技术 正研制更新型客机_网易航空

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

I think the assembly and building of the prototype will start soon.


----------



## shuttler

It seems our guys are firing up on all cylinders in the aerospace industry. We are moving forward faster than I can count the model numbers
Now the *Comac C-929* information leaking on the net:






Spec:
机长：53.5 m in length
机高：13.5 m in height
翼展：55.6m in wingspan
巡航：950km/小时 in cruise speed
座级：300-350座 in seating capacity
起飞总重：220吨 take off weight in tons
航程：9500km Flight range
寿命：3万飞行小时 Service life (before overhaul) : 30K flight hours
发动机：采用2台国产发动机，推力310千牛 Engine: 2 Chinese 310 kn engines

Credit: comac.me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Looks beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> COMAC's LingQue（Quick Sparrow）proof-of-concept prototype maiden flight successful：




very nice. they should take charge of future helicopter projects and fire those people that designed the z-20 blackhawk clone. so unimaginative. this is 2014. c'mon. no excuse.. you can copy technologies, but please make the outside appearance different. it's not hard. CAD softwares are easily accessible nowadays.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

* Assembly of C919 gets under way*
By Yang Jian | September 20, 2014, Saturday |

Engineers work at the assembly plant for the C919 airliner in Shanghai yesterday. The homegrown plane is set to make its maiden flight next year. — Dong Jun

ASSEMBLY work began in Shanghai yesterday on the nation’s first C919 single-aisle airliner.

Technicians at Commercial Aircraft Corp of China’s assembly base in Zhuqiao riveted together sections of the fuselage of the first domestically developed narrow body passenger aircraft.

The plane is expected to make its maiden flight at the end of next year.

The various parts of the aircraft, including the nose, front and middle fuselage, wings and tail sections were designed by the corporation and manufactured in Chengdu, Shenyang and Harbin.

The pieces were transported by road and air for assembly in Shanghai.

Other sections will be supplied by local company Baosteel, and foreign firms like General Electric and Honeywell, and French engine maker CFM.

By 2020, the assembly line in Zhuqiao is expected to have the capacity to build 150 C919 narrow body aircraft and 50 ARJ21 regional jets every year.

The development of the C919 is seen as China’s attempt to enter the global aircraft market, which is dominated by Boeing and Airbus.

To date, its manufacturer has secured 400 orders from 16 customers, mostly from China, but also including United States-based GE Capital Aviation Services and Irish budget carrier Ryanair.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Luftwaffe

Promising Project from the perspective of AWACS/MPA sub programs.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Great work done by Chinese engineers.

this plane will establish the rise of China civil air industry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s C919 jet reaches final assembly stage*
By Dong Tongjian in Shanghai Source:Global Times Published: 2014-9-22 


The final assembly work of China's first domestically designed large airliner, the C919, started in Shanghai over the weekend, ushering in a new phase of China's ambitions in the commercial aircraft manufacturing industry. 

The C919 is the first large passenger jet built by Chinese State-owned aircraft maker Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, also known as COMAC. The medium- and short-range jetliner is designed to be 38.9 meters long and 35.8 meters wide and comes in two models - an all-economy class model with 168 seats and a 158-seat mixed configuration model with both first class and economy class.

As commercial aircraft demand from China's domestic market has leaned toward low-cost airliners, the Chinese aircraft is very suitable, said staff from COMAC. 

*"Being economical is the top advantage of the C919, as it can save as much as 12-15 percent on fuel usage compared with similar models. In addition, the C919 also has good safety [features] and is also environmental friendly," a project manager at COMAC surnamed Zhang, told the Global Times Sunday.*

The first C919 plane is scheduled to have cockpit system installation and safety checks in 2015, and its maiden flight may occur as early as the end of 2015.

The C919 has received about 400 orders so far from more than a dozen domestic and overseas airlines, according to COMAC's website. The growth of the Chinese aircraft maker may affect the market shares of dominant market players - Boeing and Airbus - in the future, but only in a limited way, said industrial experts.

*"As the C919 is basically in the same category as the Boeing 737, Airbus 320 and Airbus 319, it may deal a blow to the market share of the world's two largest aircraft makers. But since the C919 is still under construction and there are already about 1,000 similar aircraft in the domestic market, it may be hard to get noticed," Li Xiaojin, professor at Economics and Management College of Civil Aviation University of China, told the Global Times Sunday. *

The introduction of Chinese-designed passenger jets will result in the market having more aircraft makers, but more importantly, it will offer a bargaining chip for Chinese makers when they negotiate deals with overseas rivals, said Li. 

However, the aim of becoming as dominant as Boeing and Airbus seems quite faint, Li noted.

Though many aircraft parts suppliers participated in the making of the C919, Li said that the plane's core parts, especially those that are highly profitable, remain a hard challenge to Chinese makers, so COMAC's success may boost aviation-related industries in China, such as aircraft engine manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

future concept

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

TaiShang said:


> *China’s C919 jet reaches final assembly stage*
> By Dong Tongjian in Shanghai Source:Global Times Published: 2014-9-22
> 
> 
> The final assembly work of China's first domestically designed large airliner, the C919, started in Shanghai over the weekend, ushering in a new phase of China's ambitions in the commercial aircraft manufacturing industry.
> 
> The C919 is the first large passenger jet built by Chinese State-owned aircraft maker Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, also known as COMAC. The medium- and short-range jetliner is designed to be 38.9 meters long and 35.8 meters wide and comes in two models - an all-economy class model with 168 seats and a 158-seat mixed configuration model with both first class and economy class.
> 
> As commercial aircraft demand from China's domestic market has leaned toward low-cost airliners, the Chinese aircraft is very suitable, said staff from COMAC.
> 
> *"Being economical is the top advantage of the C919, as it can save as much as 12-15 percent on fuel usage compared with similar models. In addition, the C919 also has good safety [features] and is also environmental friendly," a project manager at COMAC surnamed Zhang, told the Global Times Sunday.*
> 
> The first C919 plane is scheduled to have cockpit system installation and safety checks in 2015, and its maiden flight may occur as early as the end of 2015.
> 
> The C919 has received about 400 orders so far from more than a dozen domestic and overseas airlines, according to COMAC's website. The growth of the Chinese aircraft maker may affect the market shares of dominant market players - Boeing and Airbus - in the future, but only in a limited way, said industrial experts.
> 
> *"As the C919 is basically in the same category as the Boeing 737, Airbus 320 and Airbus 319, it may deal a blow to the market share of the world's two largest aircraft makers. But since the C919 is still under construction and there are already about 1,000 similar aircraft in the domestic market, it may be hard to get noticed," Li Xiaojin, professor at Economics and Management College of Civil Aviation University of China, told the Global Times Sunday. *
> 
> The introduction of Chinese-designed passenger jets will result in the market having more aircraft makers, but more importantly, it will offer a bargaining chip for Chinese makers when they negotiate deals with overseas rivals, said Li.
> 
> However, the aim of becoming as dominant as Boeing and Airbus seems quite faint, Li noted.
> 
> Though many aircraft parts suppliers participated in the making of the C919, Li said that the plane's core parts, especially those that are highly profitable, remain a hard challenge to Chinese makers, so COMAC's success may boost aviation-related industries in China, such as aircraft engine manufacturing.


 The Chinese just try to play down the significant of these commercial plane. With rising of many state owned airline. Just China domestic consumption will be enough to earn C919 a success.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

China need to produce all the parts by itself instead of relying on foreign suppliers.
This is the most important part.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sasquatch

Beidou2020 said:


> China need to produce all the parts by itself instead of relying on foreign suppliers.
> This is the most important part.



Correct the civilian version of this is using the LEAP engine, a militarized version for AWACS/ASW will need domestic. With the WS-10, WS-15, and WS-20 running smoothly this shouldn't be a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Beidou2020 said:


> China need to produce all the parts by itself instead of relying on foreign suppliers.
> This is the most important part.


Eventually it will happen, sooner than you might think.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dlclong

hope C919 can transform into a military patrol aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

dlclong said:


> hope C919 can transform into a military patrol aircraft


It will but I believe civilian project takes priority first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luca1

congrats to China for building a large passenger jet. It will be a worthy competitor to Boeing and Airbus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Nose part of China's C919 airliner arrives in Shanghai for assembly - People's Daily Online



> The nose section of C919 China-made large passenger aircraft has been delivered to Pu Dong assembly base of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 15, 2014. It's about to enter the docking stage, and to be assembled with front fuselage. China completed the assembly of the nose part on Jul. 31, the 6.6-meter-long nose, consisting of 3,200 components, uses a large amount of advanced composite materials like aluminum-lithium alloy and titanium alloy. The first C919 airliner is expected to make a maiden flight by the end of 2015. (Source: Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

Will C919 serve like the platform P8A for Chinese navy in the future?


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> Will C919 serve like the platform P8A for Chinese navy in the future?


Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luftwaffe

wanglaokan said:


> Will C919 serve like the platform P8A for Chinese navy in the future?



I suspect C919 would be in atleast 3 different configurations. Promising program.
- Air Refuellers
- MPA Maritime Patrol
- AWACS/ELINT/SIGNT something like US JSTARS combination

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

We shall buckle down and pull it off ASAP.

Il76 is too big to be a proper AWACS platform, it will be better if we have C919 in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

Hopefully, this won't be like the Brazilian piece of crap. A maintenance nightmare!


----------



## gambit

Who was Boeing's first engineer and first chief engineer ?

Wong Tsu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mughal-Prince

gambit said:


> Who was Boeing's first engineer and first chief engineer ?
> 
> Wong Tsu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Hats Off for Wong Tsu


----------



## Beast

Flightglobal Login

It just needs the China FAA approval and it will be eligible to fly in China. As for overseas flight that included US or North America, shall not be a problem since China also standardise their requirement with US FAA that means passing their requirement is just a matter of procedure.

Very sure ARJ21 is ready to enter service in early 2015. COMAC needs to increase the production of ARJ21, they expected to produce 5-8 ARJ21 in 2015. That is too little consider C919 will enter service in 2018, once C919 enter service. ARJ21 sales will be badly affected.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## acetophenol

Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

Sina Visitor System
11月30日深夜，C919大型客机顺利完成机身成龙，并转架至翼身对接工位，圆满实现第一阶段结构总装攻坚目标。感谢现场团队各位的努力与拼搏














Meanwhile, on 30 Nov 2014, around midnight, the first C919 completed assembly of main fuselage, the wing is next.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## cirr

Looking good。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

JSCh said:


> Sina Visitor System
> 11月30日深夜，C919大型客机顺利完成机身成龙，并转架至翼身对接工位，圆满实现第一阶段结构总装攻坚目标。感谢现场团队各位的努力与拼搏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, on 30 Nov 2014, around midnight, the first C919 completed assembly of main fuselage, the wing is next.


 
Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

C919 looks going to be moving faster than thought. First flight date may even be earlier than end of 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Sina Visitor System
2014年12月26日21时21分，ARJ21-700飞机型号合格审定委员会（TCB）最终会议决议：同意颁发ARJ21-700飞机型号合格证（TC）！



接下来就是生产许可证（PC）和适航证（AC）了~

On 26-12-2014 21:21, ARJ-21 officially passed type certification . Next is production certification and then airworthiness certification.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

Short history of ARJ-21 from zero to official certify to fly in China by China aviation authority who set the same standard as FAA.





Officially received certify to fly in China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

First unofficial commercial flight from shanghai to Beijing in ARJ-21 with all the AVIC commercial VIP attending ceremony of receiving China FAA certificate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kuge

Beast said:


> First unofficial commercial flight from shanghai to Beijing in ARJ-21 with all the AVIC commercial VIP attending ceremony of receiving China FAA certificate.


Hi could someone tell what had happened to failed Y-10 many many years ago?
why y-10 not being leverage to build arj-21 much sooner? thanks


----------



## Beast

kuge said:


> Hi could someone tell what had happened to failed Y-10 many many years ago?
> why y-10 not being leverage to build arj-21 much sooner? thanks


Outdated technology. Modern passenger aircraft is all about low cost operating(less engine, less fuel, longer interval before overhaul) and environmental friendly(low noise and carbon emission).

Y-10 with 4 turbojet will be very fuel thirsty and the main body made with heavier all metal material will be high maintenance and non fuel efficient.

Plus ARJ-21 is designed to pass even US FAA which is very demanding test for a reliable and sturdy modern commercial jet.
Y-10 with old technology and old material will barely even pass 10% of the FAA criteria.

China's First Modern Airliner Is Finally Here - Business Insider

_According to Aviation Week, the first two production jets will be delivered to Chengdu Airlines in April or May of 2015. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

China's first indigenous passenger jet set to fly | Business Standard News
*December 30, 2014*

China's first domestically produced regional passenger jet model was today officially certified for flying after completing a total of 300 ground examinations and over 1,141 hours of test flights. 

The ARJ21-700 won the certificate after a series of examinations by the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) using the country's airworthiness standards. 

The Advanced Regional Jet for the 21st Century (ARJ21), is a type of regional airliner designed and manufactured by the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC). 

There are 78 seats in a dual-class configuration and 90 seats in a full economy class configuration. 

Its economic life is designed to be 60,000 flying hours or 20 calendar years, state-run Xinhua News Agency reported. 

The first ARJ21-700 jet was designed and manufactured between 2003 and 2007 and made its first test flight in November 2008. 

Since then, the jet has completed over 5,000 hours of test flights. 

After the CAAC started the jet's certification process in 2012, a total of 300 ground examinations and over 1,141 hours of test flights were carried out, the CAAC said. 

*"Certification is not end of the process,*" said Luo Ronghuai, vice president of COMAC and also head of the ARJ21 project. 

"There must be a period for improving the model's design, systems and operations before its entry into the market," Luo said. 

The jet will still need to gain brand recognition and market share in order to be a success, and eventually it must be able to bring profits to the airlines that use it, he said. 

The jet currently has 278 orders, the report said. 

China is currently trying to bring out a major civil aircraft of its own considering that its civil airline sector is poised for a major expansion. 

An earlier report by Boeing said China's civil aviation fleet was expected to triple to 6,450 aircraft over the next two decades and Chinese airlines were projected to grow faster in the international market than in the domestic sector. 

China will need 5,580 new aircraft valued at USD 780 billion during the period, Boeing said in its market outlook. 

Chinese market is dominated by planes from Boeing and Airbus both of whom have manufacturing facilities in China. 

COMAC itself has entered into an agreement with Brazilian Bombardier for long term cooperation to develop commercial aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

Beast said:


> Outdated technology. Modern passenger aircraft is all about low cost operating(less engine, less fuel, longer interval before overhaul) and environmental friendly(low noise and carbon emission).
> 
> Y-10 with 4 turbojet will be very fuel thirsty and the main body made with heavier all metal material will be high maintenance and non fuel efficient.
> 
> Plus ARJ-21 is designed to pass even US FAA which is very demanding test for a reliable and sturdy modern commercial jet.
> Y-10 with old technology and old material will barely even pass 10% of the FAA criteria.
> 
> China's First Modern Airliner Is Finally Here - Business Insider
> 
> _According to Aviation Week, the first two production jets will be delivered to Chengdu Airlines in April or May of 2015. _


i know that..i m asking why y-10 failed to develop at that time when otherwise china would have commercial aircrafts much earlier than today?


----------



## Beast

kuge said:


> i know that..i m asking why y-10 failed to develop at that time when otherwise china would have commercial aircrafts much earlier than today?


Politics and I guess, China technology still is quite backward that time. Y-10 may flies as a prototype but its far from a finished product. There are lots of technology hurdle it may not clear to get it operational.

Shanghai Y-10 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Assembly of C919. Maiden flight will definitely be conducted in 2015


----------



## Donatello

razgriz19 said:


> Hopefully, this won't be like the Brazilian piece of crap. A maintenance nightmare!


Why? What is wrong with them?

I am assuming you are referring to Embraer aircraft.


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Luftwaffe said:


> I suspect C919 would be in atleast 3 different configurations. Promising program.
> - Air Refuellers
> - MPA Maritime Patrol
> - AWACS/ELINT/SIGNT something like US JSTARS combination



Since I saw its first information at Defence.pk I was shure about these kind of platforms and we can track progress in the shape of Y-8 platform with different configurations with sensors. Those or may be their better version may go inside these to build JSTARS like program.


----------



## razgriz19

Donatello said:


> Why? What is wrong with them?
> 
> I am assuming you are referring to Embraer aircraft.



They have maintenance issues, at least the ERJ-175 versions.
Electronics are slow as hell, and the aircraft is quite flimsy. I'll leave at that.


----------



## Donatello

razgriz19 said:


> They have maintenance issues, at least the ERJ-175 versions.
> Electronics are slow as hell, and the aircraft is quite flimsy. I'll leave at that.



Can you explain that further? Electronics are slow? Airplane is flimsy?

With more than 1000 aircraft built, you need to provide concrete evidence to support your notion that the plane is flimsy.


----------



## jhungary

wanglaokan said:


> Will C919 serve like the platform P8A for Chinese navy in the future?



It can, but you need to replace the CFM turbofan engine on C919 first, maybe to a Chinese own turbofan

I think CFM deal forbit China to turn the C919 into military use


----------



## Beast

jhungary said:


> It can, but you need to replace the CFM turbofan engine on C919 first, maybe to a Chinese own turbofan
> 
> I think CFM deal forbit China to turn the C919 into military use








WS-20 will be ready this year and install on Y-20 for full testing. Subsequently, it will be able to use on C919 military version. C919 will only debut and ready in 2017, So still got 2 more years to go for refining this engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Beast said:


> View attachment 182798
> 
> 
> View attachment 182797
> 
> 
> WS-20 will be ready this year and install on Y-20 for full testing. Subsequently, it will be able to use on C919 military version. C919 will only debut and ready in 2017, So still got 2 more years to go for refining this engine.




how much thrust is on those WS20?


----------



## gslv mk3

cirr said:


>



best of luck !!!


----------



## razgriz19

Donatello said:


> Can you explain that further? Electronics are slow? Airplane is flimsy?
> 
> With more than 1000 aircraft built, you need to provide concrete evidence to support your notion that the plane is flimsy.



My friends work on it. And I work in that same hangar as well sometimes.
Is that enough credibility?
btw I'm talking about Air Canada.


----------



## Beast

jhungary said:


> how much thrust is on those WS20?


Estimate max thrust at 14000-15000kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

I have a question, resulting from the same post in a German Forum. Several guys there - some including Airbus members - were surprised or even astonished that this prototype is currently nearly still completely empty !!



Even although it is certainly is "only" a prototype, but when the A320 fuselages were mated to the wings - and also at the production line in Tanjin - the hull is already significantly more equipped.


Their argument or question is therefore above all, why is so much missing and especially any form of wiring? The bird appears to be completely empty. And derived from this observation, why did they went so much a different way to assemble the prototype of the C919 especially if they have all the knowledge of the sequence of the A320?





In mind of these remarks they all expect some severe delays .... 

Thanks in advance,
Deino


----------



## 帅的一匹

jhungary said:


> It can, but you need to replace the CFM turbofan engine on C919 first, maybe to a Chinese own turbofan
> 
> I think CFM deal forbit China to turn the C919 into military use


Don't worry, CPC always able to give big surprise in th past.


----------



## Donatello

razgriz19 said:


> My friends work on it. And I work in that same hangar as well sometimes.
> Is that enough credibility?
> btw I'm talking about Air Canada.



Bhai, you are telling me what you do. I understand that and got that the first time. What i am asking is, can you explain why and what problems they have? All planes have some design issue or maintenance problem here and there. Does the ERJ jets have a higher than normal share of problems?


----------



## razgriz19

Donatello said:


> Bhai, you are telling me what you do. I understand that and got that the first time. What i am asking is, can you explain why and what problems they have? All planes have some design issue or maintenance problem here and there. Does the ERJ jets have a higher than normal share of problems?



it does break down more often than other aircraft. Routine maintenance is fine, but there is always something that stops working and pilots later complain about them. And about the avionics on board, it is pretty advance, however if you want to upgrade some software it takes a century. Many of those systems are by Honeywell and they still have windows 95 installed in them! (according to my friend)


----------



## Donatello

razgriz19 said:


> it does break down more often than other aircraft. Routine maintenance is fine, but there is always something that stops working and pilots later complain about them. And about the avionics on board, it is pretty advance, however if you want to upgrade some software it takes a century. Many of those systems are by Honeywell and they still have windows 95 installed in them! (according to my friend)



Hi,

You do realize that you cannot update electronics and software on an airplane just when a new operating system comes out? This is not a cheap 700$ iphone where you can offer a new OS and software, only to release the bug fixes over the air. Pilots don't have that luxury, software is made with respect to the hardware chosen. Each software has to be tested very thoroughly.
So if for example, B777 was designed in 1980s, then a B777 that rolls off the production line today (34 years later) will have the exact same electronics and software that those that were built in 1995. You cannot simply update the software just because a new technology came out.
Only vital bug fixes such as autopilot etc are offered and released to all fleets around the world. 

So if the ERJ170 series was conceived and designed in 1990s, then it is safe to assume that the electronics and software would be from that time as well.

Same with the BLK52 F-16s.....i mean, your smartphone today has more processing power than the computer on board the BLK52 because BLK52 versions were designed in 1990s......... (Intel Core i5 is magnitudes of times better than the 1990s Pentium series)

So you can compare Aircraft to another aircraft of the same era.....B777vs A330/A340 and B787 vs A350...........you cannot compare the computer technology in those aircraft with what proprietary systems you use.

If you have access to the flight deck of the ERJ......go and have look when the screens are switched on......not very HD type screens, limited colors, limited graphics....because flashy graphics is not what is needed....but rather raw data and display.


----------



## razgriz19

Donatello said:


> Hi,
> 
> You do realize that you cannot update electronics and software on an airplane just when a new operating system comes out? This is not a cheap 700$ iphone where you can offer a new OS and software, only to release the bug fixes over the air. Pilots don't have that luxury, software is made with respect to the hardware chosen. Each software has to be tested very thoroughly.
> So if for example, B777 was designed in 1980s, then a B777 that rolls off the production line today (34 years later) will have the exact same electronics and software that those that were built in 1995. You cannot simply update the software just because a new technology came out.
> Only vital bug fixes such as autopilot etc are offered and released to all fleets around the world.
> 
> So if the ERJ170 series was conceived and designed in 1990s, then it is safe to assume that the electronics and software would be from that time as well.
> 
> Same with the BLK52 F-16s.....i mean, your smartphone today has more processing power than the computer on board the BLK52 because BLK52 versions were designed in 1990s......... (Intel Core i5 is magnitudes of times better than the 1990s Pentium series)
> 
> So you can compare Aircraft to another aircraft of the same era.....B777vs A330/A340 and B787 vs A350...........you cannot compare the computer technology in those aircraft with what proprietary systems you use.
> 
> If you have access to the flight deck of the ERJ......go and have look when the screens are switched on......not very HD type screens, limited colors, limited graphics....because flashy graphics is not what is needed....but rather raw data and display.



Ahhh actually they did upgrade them, but half the airplanes wouldn't accept the upgrade because they're piece of crap!
The guy from Honeywell spent days trying to fix the problem. Uploading would stop at 98% and go back to beginning. Anyway, You won't understand unless you have to work with these machines. They are slow and they break down all the time, I have two friends working on this aircraft, one is Avionics and the other one is maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

razgriz19 said:


> Ahhh actually they did upgrade them, but half the airplanes wouldn't accept the upgrade because they're piece of crap!
> The guy from Honeywell spent days trying to fix the problem. Uploading would stop at 98% and go back to beginning. Anyway, You won't understand unless you have to work with these machines. They are slow and they break down all the time, I have two friends working on this aircraft, one is Avionics and the other one is maintenance.




I understand what you are saying.....and while i am not an avionics expert, i am an EE engineer so i understand the concepts and working principles of these systems very well and am willing to have a look and learn myself. I have accessed the electronics bay of a 777.....and that's not pretty either. When i found out they were still using 1980s RISC cpus i was as surprised as your are....but like i said...these systems are complex.....it is not easy upgrading them every year. Electronics become obsolete within months....there is no way you can keep updating the hardware/software for entire fleets (starts to cut into your profits).......If you were to meet a maintenance guy working on Airbus or Boeing jets....they'll have their share of long lists of problems.

But the fact is, if an aircraft has been deployed in large numbers like the ERJ family, then it means their benefits out weigh the cons.......and smaller, regional airlines will find them good enough who don't have the money or demand for bigger regional jets like A320/737


----------



## damiendehorn

Ideal regional airliners for Bangladeshi airlines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

Donatello said:


> I understand what you are saying.....and while i am not an avionics expert, i am an EE engineer so i understand the concepts and working principles of these systems very well and am willing to have a look and learn myself. I have accessed the electronics bay of a 777.....and that's not pretty either. When i found out they were still using 1980s RISC cpus i was as surprised as your are....but like i said...these systems are complex.....it is not easy upgrading them every year. Electronics become obsolete within months....there is no way you can keep updating the hardware/software for entire fleets (starts to cut into your profits).......If you were to meet a maintenance guy working on Airbus or Boeing jets....they'll have their share of long lists of problems.
> 
> But the fact is, if an aircraft has been deployed in large numbers like the ERJ family, then it means their benefits out weigh the cons.......and smaller, regional airlines will find them good enough who don't have the money or demand for bigger regional jets like A320/737



I guess you're right. Every aircraft has its own problems, but i would still shy away from Embraers.


----------



## Donatello

razgriz19 said:


> I guess you're right. Every aircraft has its own problems, but i would still shy away from Embraers.



Yea, but airlines don't have much choice in the 100(+- 20) passengers capacity airplanes. The duopoly of Airbus and Boeing doesn't play in that market, so you've got smaller firms like Embraer, Bombardier, ATR, etc. So they have to use these planes.


----------



## Gufi

what about orders for the plane?


----------



## Beast

Gufi said:


> what about orders for the plane?


400 order on paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gufi

Beast said:


> 400 order on paper.


i hope PIA orders these planes with its fuel saving and economy it is exactly what is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Leap engine deliver to China for C919

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

damiendehorn said:


> Ideal regional airliners for Bangladeshi airlines.



Yes

Meantime you may consider regional ARJ 21 in the fleet before C919 which may have to take the next 2 to 3 years for various certifications

Comac is now training Chengdu Airline's pilots flying ARJ 21 here. Chengdu Airline is ARJ-21's first customer

Pilot of Chengdu Airlines flies course demonstration flight of ARJ21 aircraft for the first time__Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd.










Gufi said:


> what about orders for the plane?





Beast said:


> 400 order on paper.



500 orders now according to the report in Paris Aviation show in June ( see the link )

国有飞机生产商中国商用飞机有限责任公司(下称中国商飞)表示，6月15日，在第51届巴黎国际航空航天博览会开幕当日，中国商飞共签订57架C919大型客机购机意向协议。C919大型客机订单数量达到500架。

国产大飞机C919订单达500架 首飞延迟到2016年|新能源|大飞机|神秘客_新浪财经_新浪网



Beast said:


> Leap engine deliver to China for C919



Good news although the first flight has to be further delayed to 2016 from the revised plan of 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Keel said:


> Good news although the first flight has to be further delayed to 2016 from the revised plan of 2015



So far is rumoured. From Chinese media and Comac, they are still on track for first flight in end of 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oracle



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

ARJ-21 is taking too much time for induction. It will loses investor interest if it still cannot enter service. I know ARJ-21 is a low priority commercial plane for AVIC but still a first jet commercial plane for China and must make a decent good impression.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR-TR

Beast said:


> ARJ-21 is taking too much time for induction. It will loses investor interest if it still cannot enter service. I know ARJ-21 is a low priority commercial plane for AVIC but still a first jet commercial plane for China and must make a decent good impression.



The ARJ-21 IS a mere exercise in modern airplane building. It needn't be commercially viable or succesful. That's the c919s job. This was just to grease the wheels, to have China design it's first 'modern' commercial airplane, and to learn how it works. The C919 will be the real test. After that, all bets are off. Widebody?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Any news on the C919 itself ??


----------



## XiaoYaoZi Backup

IR-TR said:


> The ARJ-21 IS a mere exercise in modern airplane building. It needn't be commercially viable or succesful. That's the c919s job. This was just to grease the wheels, to have China design it's first 'modern' commercial airplane, and to learn how it works. The C919 will be the real test. After that, all bets are off. Widebody?


That should be called C929, C939, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

I'm calling it right now. We won't see the first flight of C919 until 2018 based on the frequent delays we're seeing today. The plane will not enter produce until 2025, by which time it will be obsolete for the market. COMAC has dropped the ball on this one, behaving like India's HAL. The project should have been given to a more reliable design bureau.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

S10 said:


> I'm calling it right now. We won't see the first flight of C919 until 2018 based on the frequent delays we're seeing today. The plane will not enter produce until 2025, by which time it will be obsolete for the market. COMAC has dropped the ball on this one, behaving like India's HAL. The project should have been given to a more reliable design bureau.



I'll take you up on that. 100 internet dollars. Kidding aside, that is indeed what happened to the arj-21, which probably won't enter service in meaningful numbers. But they've learned from it. The C919 will be a lot better. It will fly in 2016 and probably enter service before 2020. Even with China's huge leaps forward, commerical airlines are a gigantic bridge to cross. It takes time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

S10 said:


> I'm calling it right now. We won't see the first flight of C919 until 2018 based on the frequent delays we're seeing today. The plane will not enter produce until 2025, by which time it will be obsolete for the market. COMAC has dropped the ball on this one, behaving like India's HAL. The project should have been given to a more reliable design bureau.


What nonsense are you talking abt? ARJ-21 is first just a private venture and has no government support which explain the poor management and long delay. It is only in the late stage of ARJ-21 being coporate as CPC AVIC project.

C919 is a fully AVIC CPC support project which has full blessing of the whole nation. So far, it progress most on time and first flight is still on target at end of year 2015. Do not trust flight global news. They always talk bad abt C919 project becos this plane is a massive threat to Boeing and airbus. From AVIC spokesmen, first flight is still on schedule end of year and engine has delivered already and enter important final stage assemble.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

By the way I'm indeed surprised that the C919 is build using a different method in comparison to the A320 even if they manufacture themself. So far it is more or less an empty shell without any mayou systems installed prior to final assembly ...

Any images lately ??

Deino


----------



## Blue Marlin

Luftwaffe said:


> I suspect C919 would be in atleast 3 different configurations. Promising program.
> - Air Refuellers
> - MPA Maritime Patrol
> - AWACS/ELINT/SIGNT something like US JSTARS combination


its too small to be an air refueler


----------



## Deino

The MLG has only been delivered now !??? 

Liebherr liefert erstes Fahrwerk für Comac C919 | FLUG REVUE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> The MLG has only been delivered now !???
> 
> Liebherr liefert erstes Fahrwerk für Comac C919 | FLUG REVUE
> 
> 
> View attachment 249913


14th July 2015, see the date at BG. Now is august 24th 2015. The date is quite same as LEAP engine being delivered.

I do forsee end of 2015 for first flight is quite realistic. Even they miss end of year, early of 2016 for first flight is still consider good. Just like how Y-20 timeline is..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Comac engages backup suppliers to prevent C919 delays - 8/25/2015 - Flight Global

_Comac is using a dual supplier system to manufacture critical and potentially challenging parts of the C919 airframe, to ensure quality control and to prevent any major delays to the programme.

These include the aircraft's aft fuselage as well as its vertical and horizontal stabilisers, all of which are made of composites, Comac's chief engineer Jiang Liping tells Flightglobal in an interview inShanghai.

She explains that Chinese suppliers are unfamiliar with the use of composites and that the airframer's concern is that the quality and strength of the parts produced by one supplier may not match the required standards.

An example is how the first aft fuselage delivered by Shenyang Aircraft Corporation had to be strengthened.

Comac also engaged two suppliers to build the C919's centre wingbox and mid fuselage due to anticipated complexities in the wing-to-body join of the aircraft.

"We do this so that we have a backup... the costs will go up but this is for quality control and also to ensure that the the programme's timeline is under control," says Jiang.

She adds, however, that Comac has stuck to the main suppliers thus far, since the manufactured parts have generally met standards._

_Comac has largely completed the final assembly of the first flight test aircraft for the C919 programme, and is working towards a year-end roll-out followed by first flight in 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

A similar report ...

PICTURES: Comac confident of year-end roll-out for C919 - 8/25/2015 - Flight Global

PICTURES: Comac confident of year-end roll-out for C919






Comac says C919 suppliers are due to deliver all systems of the first aircraft by October, allowing the aircraft to be rolled out by the end of 2015.
Speaking to Flightglobal at Comac’s final assembly centre near Shanghai’s Pudong International airport, chief engineer Jiang Liping says assembly of the airframe is largely complete, and that installations of harnesses, cables and pipes has started.
The Chinese airframer has also taken delivery of its first CFM International Leap-1C engine, as well as the Liebherr landing gear. The aircraft's second powerplant is due to in September.
After roll-out, aircraft 101 needs to undergo a series of pre-flight preparations, including engine tests, lightning tests and taxi tests before it can make its first flight.
Under the best circumstances, pre-flight preparation could be completed within four months following roll-out, says Jiang. This means that the C919 could make its first flight around April or May of 2016.

When Flightglobal visited the manufacturer's sub-assembly hangar, aircraft 101 was resting on struts with its wing-to-body join completed. Comac had removed the aircraft's tail cone, as well as its vertical and horizontal stabilisers as it had to strengthen the composite aft-fuselage, says Jiang. The aircraft's windows have also been replaced with smaller standard-size ones, after the manufacturer discovered that its original larger windows affect the strength of the fuselage.
The aircraft's radome as well as the winglets have not been attached. Jiang says the airframe will move to the final assembly hangar next month, where its engines will be attached and systems installed.
Next month, Comac will also start final assembly of aircraft 102 as well as a static strength test aircraft. The mid-fuselage of aircraft 102 has already been delivered, with other sections of the fuselage due to arrive by the end of the month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Talking abt ARJ-21 ready to enter service next month. ARJ-21 is like a brother to C919, paving way for C919 to succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

Beast said:


> Talking abt ARJ-21 ready to enter service next month. ARJ-21 is like a brother to C919, paving way for C919 to succeed.



It says November though a month's difference may not be a big deal

Comac working toward November ARJ21 delivery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Finally on its own feet ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

*ARJ21 aircraft manufacturing and final assembly personnel ride on aircraft to experience flight*


Last Updated (Beijing Time):2015-08-27 Source:News Center of COMAC
Color vision protection:






ARJ21 aircraft manufacturing and final assembly personnel rode on aircraft to experience flight on August 25th, 2015.



ARJ21 aircraft flew on the course between Chengdu and Fuzhou to conduct demonstration flight on August 25th, 2015. Over 50 manufacturing and final assembly personnel from COMAC Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Co., Ltd. rode on the aircraft to experience flight as passengers. 

ARJ21 AC105 took off from Chengdu Shuangliu Airport at 10:22 a.m. on the day, and landed at Fuzhou Changle Airport at 12:41. 

"It's amazing to ride on the aircraft made by ourselves!" The manufacturing and final assembly personnel said they would control the quality strictly and make sure every ARJ21 aircraft delivered is safe and reliable. 

In the near term, ARJ21 aircraft would continue to take Chengdu as the base to simulate the course operation among airports in Wuhan, Wenzhou, Nanjing, etc.








A group photo with ARJ21 aircraft assembled with our own hands taken on August 25th, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kuge

http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/...to-chinese-jetmaker-in.html?ana=yahoo&ref=yfp
A non-Chinese airline will replace its Boeing (NYSE: BA) jets with Chinese-built jetliners, an ominous sign for a U.S. company that sees China as its largest single future market.

Thailand-based City Airways, a small-but-growing regional airline based in Bangkok, this week signed a deal for 10 Chinese-built C919s to replaced the two leased 737-400s it now operates.



Enlarge
These Boeing-built City Airways jets, here at a Thai airport, are to be replaced by… more

PHOTO BY ALEC WILSON WIKIMEDIA COMMONS

The company also ordered 10 ARJ21 regional jets. Both are built by the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, or COMAC, a government-funded company that is working to become an active competitor in the commercial market.




*Richard Galanti*
United Way of King County



*Katie Donnelly*
Seattle Foundation



*Scott Gode*
Unify Square
See More People on the Move 
The sale is of particular significance in the Puget Sound region because the Chinese designed the single-aisle C919 aircraft to directly compete with Boeing’s 737 series and Airbus’ A320 series. Boeing makes the 737s exclusively in Renton.

While the repeatedly delayed C919 won’t be as advanced aerodynamically or electronically as Boeing's or Airbus' planes, it will be powered by similar engines. And City Airways probably got a killer discount because the government-supported Chinese manufacturer intensely wants to enter the global market, so short-term profit is not a concern.

In addition, with Boeing and Airbus both working on eight-year backlogs, City may get its C919s sooner from COMAC than it could have from the two larger companies.

COMAC is in the final stages of building its first C919, which is set to fly early next year.

“This order, outside of China, indicates that COMAC will be aggressive internationally, and will focus on Southeast Asian markets as the company moves internationally,” wrote Addison Schonland, partner at AirInsightconsultancy, this week. “While Boeing and Airbus have not considered COMAC a major threat in the short-term, they recognize the long-term potential for aircraft production in China.”







COMAC claims 507 orders for the 156-passenger C919, 96 percent them from Chinese airlines.

Boeing has 4,269 unfilled orders for 737s, and Boeing Vice President of Marketing Randy Tinseth said Tuesday, during a speech before Seattle business leaders, that a third of those are going to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The Lark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> The Lark




What is this?


----------



## BoQ77

blue marlin said:


> its too small to be an air refueler



It's not too small compare to current air tankers of PLAAF, the Xian H-6U


----------



## somebozo

gambit said:


> Who was Boeing's first engineer and first chief engineer ?
> 
> Wong Tsu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wouldnt be wrong to say that Communism turned china into a dole of sh1t?
Because many of the early engineers in global aviation, rocket science and even nuclear were Chinese..



Donatello said:


> Can you explain that further? Electronics are slow? Airplane is flimsy?
> 
> With more than 1000 aircraft built, you need to provide concrete evidence to support your notion that the plane is flimsy.





razgriz19 said:


> They have maintenance issues, at least the ERJ-175 versions.
> Electronics are slow as hell, and the aircraft is quite flimsy. I'll leave at that.



It is better than some of the Boeing crap i have flown in...Embrarer and Air Bus makes the best small air craft..Boeing small aircrafts are very shaky on take off and landing..


----------



## BoQ77

Deino said:


> By the way I'm indeed surprised that the C919 is build using a different method in comparison to the A320 even if they manufacture themself. So far it is more or less an empty shell without any mayou systems installed prior to final assembly ...
> 
> Any images lately ??
> 
> Deino



I think it's not the best way, but the workable way for first time assembly of the shell. 
When they master the overall assembly, they would integrate the electronic and wire... at the same time.


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> The Lark





Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is this?



It is a concept prototype of the next generation regional jetliner that has been under development for a few years to replace the ARJ-21 in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

somebozo said:


> Wouldnt be wrong to say that *Communism turned china into a dole of sh1t?*
> Because many of the early engineers in global aviation, rocket science and even nuclear were Chinese..


Absolutely not wrong. The best thing any country can do for its people is the elevate the quality of life for the people.

Look at the materials for the Eiffel Tower and guess how many houses can France build with all that metal.

The extreme example I used does not mean I said France was stupid to build the Eiffel Tower. The tower is a work of art and France is rightfully proud of it.

What I mean is that France was successful enough as a progressive country that it can afford to spare some metals to build such a work of art.

Throughout the Cold War, the quality of life for people under communism never got anywhere close to the quality of life for people in the West. The simple microwave oven that we take for granted could not have come from the Soviet Union or China.

Communism was terrible and to date probably the greatest immorality man have imposed upon himself.


----------



## Viper0011.

Keel said:


> *ARJ21 aircraft manufacturing and final assembly personnel ride on aircraft to experience flight*



This has enough room to serve as an AWACS platform IMO, specially for the fixed array AESA and Balanced Beam Radars..... I think this is a little smaller than a P3C, but can be used in the maritime role for littoral ASW roles.

What's the loiter time for this aircraft? Also anyone has C919 concept images?


----------



## BoQ77

Why no one update this news? I myself see the coincidence that mysterious engine tested on Y-20 look alike, similar dimention to this CFM engine which is bigger and shorter than D30-KP on China IL-76. 







CFM Delivers First LEAP-1C to COMAC | CFM International
*CFM Delivers First LEAP-1C to COMAC*
7.23.2015

SHANGHAI, China — 23 July 2015 — In a special ceremony here, CFM International and Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd. (COMAC) celebrated delivery of the first CFM LEAP-1C engine to the aircraft manufacturer. This engine will be installed on the first C919 airplane in preparation for airplane roll out and first flight.

“Delivery of this engine paves the way for the final assembly and rollout of the first C919 aircraft later this year,” said Mr. Wu Guanghui, vice president of COMAC. “We have been very pleased with CFM’s efficient management, strong technology, and professionalism. In addition, the candid collaboration and deep friendship that has developed between the COMAC and CFM teams resulted in a very smooth joint program.”

“It is a great day for the LEAP engine and CFM,” said Allen Paxson, executive vice president of CFM International. “*This engine is the culmination of more than six years of hard work between the CFM and COMAC teams* and represents the launch of the next exciting phase of the C919 aircraft development. We are honored to be a part of this great program.”

The LEAP engine was officially launched in December 2009 when COMAC selected the LEAP-1C as the sole Western powerplant for its 150-passenger C919 airplane. The engine incorporates a unique, industry-first fully integrated propulsion system (IPS). CFM provides the engine as well as the nacelle and thrust reverser developed by Nexcelle*. These elements, including the pylon provided by COMAC, were designed in conjunction with each other, resulting in a total system that provides improved aerodynamics, lower weight, and easier maintenance.

CFM is executing the most extensive ground and flight test certification program in its history. There are currently a total of more than 30 LEAP engines (all three models) on test or in final assembly and the program has logged a total of more than 4,730 certification ground and flight test hours and 7,900 cycles. The total program, which encompasses all three LEAP engine variants, includes 28 ground and CFM flight test engines, along with a total of 32 flight test engines for aircraft manufacturers.

The first LEAP-1C engine successfully completed a flight test program in late 2014 on a modified 747 flying testbed at GE facilities in Victorville, California. The flight-test program encompassed a comprehensive test schedule that gauged engine operability, stall margin, performance, emissions, and acoustics. It also validated the advanced technologies incorporated in the engine, including the woven carbon fiber composite fan, the Twin-Annular, Pre-Mixing Swirler (TAPS) combustor, ceramic matrix composite shrouds in the high-pressure turbine and titanium aluminide blades in the low-pressure turbine.

C919 airplane development has entered a critical phase and final assembly of the first airframe structure is nearly complete. The wind tunnel test, iron-bird test, avionics integration, and power system tests are all progressing well. With the delivery of the first LEAP-1C engine and the hydraulic systems, the installation of the airborne systems will begin soon. The first C919 is scheduled to roll out before the end of 2015.
IL-76 as test bed for mysterious engine





IL-76 ( caption on picture may true or not )









GE Aircraft Engine Test flight


----------



## Deino

Simply since it is no mystery: it is the WS-20 for the Y-20 !


----------



## BoQ77

Deino said:


> Simply since it is no mystery: it is the WS-20 for the Y-20 !



Anyway, I wonder CFM Leap 1C would replace for WS-20 or WS-20 replace for Leap 1C


----------



## BoQ77

Look like C-919 can't immediately replace Boeing in China in near future.
--------------------------------------
*Chinese companies have reached an agreement with Boeing to purchase 300 jets and build an aircraft assembly plant in China* in deals signed during President Xi Jinping's visit to the United States, the official Xinhua news agency said Wednesday.

The order for 250 narrowbody 737 aircraft and 50 widebody aircraft, valued at about $38 billion, was announced as Xi toured Boeing's Everett, Washington factory.

China Aviation Supplies Holding, ICBC Financial Leasing and China Development Bank Leasing inked the jet purchase agreement after Xi's arrival in Seattle, Xinhua said.

State-owned Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, which is better known as *COMAC, also signed a cooperation agreement with the U.S. plane maker to build a 737 aircraft assembly center in China*.


----------



## Deino

I think no-one expected this !

The C919 will be a giant leap forward in different ways. It will (hopefully) be China's first modern airliner build to technologies similar too Airbus & Boeing and most of all it will be an indigenous design, offering as such for the first time a true alternative (o.k. in competition to Bombardier's new jet and later the MS-21 too) for A & B.

But we should be careful in our hopes and wishes. Until that design is mature, has proven its performance in flight test and later operational service, it will take time ... and even then IF everything goes fine, there will be still several customers who stick to the proven and reliable products from A&B simply since Comac so far has no reputation for an after-sales service and maintenance line in contrast to A&B.

As such ... let us be patient ...

Deino

PS: by the way ... were are images !! Large, high-resolution and full-size images of that bird !??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A clear image of the Taihang（WS-10）engine。






Now bring out the Emei engine，preferably on the J-20，as early as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Nice, but how is this realted to the C919 !???


----------



## Keel

*ANALYSIS: ARJ21 not the end, but the means*
Sep 11, 2015 - 10:12AM
Source: Flightglobal By: Mavis Toh

It has been a long time in the making, but finally, the Comac ARJ21 – China’s first indigenously designed and built commercial aircraft – is nearing service entry.

The Chinese airframer is targeting 28 November to hand over the first production example of the regional jet to launch customer Chengdu Airlines. It’s a date heavy with significance for the programme, given that it first took to the skies on the same day in 2008.

The fact that its maiden sortie came some seven years ago – work on the ARJ21 actually began in 2002 – says much about the state of the programme and the steep learning curves encountered by the inexperienced Comac.

However, that the ARJ21 is some eight years behind schedule is almost beside the point. Comac is clear that development of the regional jet has always been about gaining experience – in design, development, supplier management, systems integration, and, for both it and the country’s regulator, the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC), certification.

In other words, all the skills required for future programmes, with the key C919 narrowbody next in line.

Comac is already feeling the benefit of that experience. Chief engineer Jiang Liping, speaking during an interview in Shanghai, said final assembly of the C919 is progressing much more smoothly than on the ARJ21.

These days, the airframer is far more aware of the need to control processes carefully and provide precise specifications to suppliers, she acknowledges.

While final assembly of the ARJ21’s airframe took about six months, it took a little over half that time to bring the C919 together. And the complex wing-to-body join on the narrowbody took only 25 days.

“This is because we had better process control and took more measurements once parts are delivered, to make sure the parts are to standard,” she adds.

Jiang also says that the CAAC has been more involved with the C919 at an earlier stage than with the regional jet, which should enable a quicker certification process.

“The ARJ21 was the first experience for us and also for the CAAC. Things are different now.”

On the ARJ21, that process took eight years from first flight and even now appears incomplete: nine months after gaining Chinese approval, Comac appears to have set aside plans for Western certification of the regional jet.

Sources close to the discussions say the Chinese manufacturer is no longer in direct talks with the US Federal Aviation Administration, and the focus is now on putting the aircraft into service initially in China, with parts of Asia and Africa to follow. It will revisit Western certification only after the jet reaches maturity in five to 10 years.

The US agency has been conducting a shadow certification process on the ARJ21 to ensure that the CAAC keeps to FAA standards.

Nonetheless, Chinese validation is sufficient for now as the overwhelming majority of the 315 commitments for the ARJ21 are from indigenous airlines and lessors.

Still, Comac has yet to secure a production certificate for the programme. It is also working on changes to the aircraft in areas it says do not relate to the safety of the jet, but could affect its operational efficiency.

These include improving how the ARJ21’s anti-icing system functions in the event of single-engine operation, as well changes to the aircraft’s warning systems.

When Flight International took a 2h, non-commercial flight aboard aircraft 105 from Chengdu to Nanjing in late August, the cabin interior of the 78-seat aircraft was in excellent condition. Although cabin noise was noticeable during flight, especially toward the aft section of cabin, near its General Electric CF34-10A powerplants, the average passenger is unlikely to notice any difference over their experience in a typical regional jet.

In addition, Comac’s vice-chief designer Zhao Keliang says it is studying ways to reduce the weight of the aircraft since the first few ARJ21s off the line are “a few hundred kilogrammes overweight”.

A business jet variant should follow in 2016, and a stretched model with capacity for 105-110 passengers is also on the cards. Future improvements over the next two to three years would be to target the competitive advantage enjoyed by the next-generation of regional jets such as the Embraer E-Jet E2 family and the Mitsubishi MRJ.

In the near term, Comac’s challenge will be to prove that it is able to provide reliable aftersales support for ARJ21 operators. Passengers too must accept the type.

But within Comac there is a sense of pride and achievement as the ARJ21 nears delivery and the C919 prepares for its roll-out.

Employees are realistic about the ARJ21’s flawed birth, and know the success of the C919 is more important.

After all, the ARJ21 was never really an end in itself, but a means to one.


Source: ANALYSIS: ARJ21 not the end, but the means

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

*ANALYSIS: The Flightglobal Fleet Forecast's narrowbody outlook*

06 AUGUST, 2015

BY: ROB MORRIS
This year's Flightglobal Fleet Forecast predicts delivery of 41,000 new commercial turboprop and jet aircraft over the next 20 years. At 2015 values, those deliveries would be worth $2.83 trillion.

Single-aisle aircraft are forecast to account for more than 60% of those deliveries and almost 50% of that value – which explains why this sector of the market remains of much interest to the industry today.

New variants of the ubiquitous Airbus A320 and Boeing 737 families are set to enter service in the next couple of years, and with the Bombardier CSeries, Comac C919 and Irkut MC-21 also finally becoming operational realities, the sector seems poised for real change over the next few years.

But what is the real shape of that change?






Airbus and Boeing enjoy a manufacturing duopoly in the single-aisle sector today that has endured since the latter's acquisition of McDonnell Douglas in 1997. Close to 11,500 A320 and 737 family aircraft have been delivered to airline operators globally since that duopoly was created, resulting in a single-aisle fleet of around 13,000 aircraft in airline passenger service at the end of last year.

Despite the entrance of new manufacturers, little change is forecast, with Airbus and Boeing accounting for more than 85% of the total deliveries predicted through 2034.

With today's fleets dominated by those two manufacturers, this would result in Airbus and Boeing still accounting for close to 90% of the fleet of single-aisle passenger aircraft in service at the end of 2034.

So, does this mean that the upstart manufacturers will suffer commercial failure with their programmes? Success is, of course, relative, and for the CSeries, C919 and MC-21, a combined 3,200 deliveries are predicted.

But while these programmes will each see output volumes averaging around 60 aircraft a year through their production runs, Airbus and Boeing are talking about increasing their production beyond current committed plans to each produce that number of aircraft every month.

However, the forecast suggests that demand would not be sufficient to justify such production rate increases. Under the base-case scenario, assuming global passenger capacity growth of 4.8% per annum over the next 20 years – which itself services average traffic of around 5% as load factors continue to grow globally, albeit at slightly slower rates than seen previously – together with productivity hikes driven by increasing aircraft size, sector length and utilisation, the highest monthly production rate foreseen in the single-aisle sector for any single OEM is 50 aircraft per month.

Airbus is committed to increasing production from the current 42 aircraft per month to 50 per month by the first quarter of 2017, while Boeing is committed to driving its rates from 42 to 47 by that time and further to 52 in 2018. At face value, the final Boeing rate increase appears unjustified by the Flightglobal Fleet Forecast, but it would only need a minor change in some forecast assumption – market growth, retirement rates or productivity adjustments – to absorb the slightly higher production rate.

However, further increases, potentially to 60 aircraft per month for each of the two current duopolists, would require more fundamental changes in these assumptions to find justification. Retirements of the existing fleet would have to be higher, aircraft productivity (read efficiency) would have to decline, or traffic would have to grow at faster rates than hypothesised. Or, alternatively, that supply would be absorbed by demand which the forecast currently allocates to the new OEM production programmes, thereby weakening the market imperative and reducing market penetration for those aircraft.

Finally, the Flightglobal Fleet Forecast is focused on long-term trends. No attempt has been made to predict the enduring global economic cycle which itself will impact aviation, creating its own demand and supply cycle. We are now seven years into the current cycle, which commenced with the downturn in 2008. Every cycle is of course different but previous cycles have typically lasted seven to 10 years.

So, the risk of some softening of demand over the next few years must increase as the cycle endures – perhaps coinciding with those rate increases from the two incumbent manufacturers, bringing obvious consequences for the single-aisle markets.

ANALYSIS: The Flightglobal Fleet Forecast's narrowbody outlook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

*C919 final assembly 'much smoother' than ARJ21's*
01 SEPTEMBER, 2015 BY: MAVIS TOH

Progress with the final assembly of the C919 narrowbody is much smoother compared with the journey of the ARJ21 regional jet, says Comac's chief engineer Jiang Liping.

Jiang, who was involved in the ARJ21 and now focuses on the C919 programme, attributes this to more active process control by Comac, as well as the improved specifications the manufacturer has given out to suppliers.

While the final assembly of the ARJ21 airframe took about six months, Comac spent only about 3.5 months to put the C919 airframe together. The complex wing-to-body join of the narrowbody meanwhile took only 25 days, Jiang tells Flightglobal in an interview in Shanghai.

“This is because we had better process control and took more measurements once parts are delivered, to make sure the parts are to standard,” she adds.

When Flightglobal visited Comac's final assembly centre in Shanghai last week, the assembly of the C919 airframe is largely complete with installations of harnesses, cables and pipes already started.

Jiang admits that even she was surprised by how smooth the fusing of the different fuselage sections went, adding that the panels aligned without the need for additional work due to improved specifications that were given to suppliers early.

The airframer, however, had to reinforce the composite aft-fuselage since this is the first time Chinese suppliers are working with the material, says Jiang. Comac is also using a dual supplier system to manufacture critical and potentially challenging parts of the C919 airframe, to ensure quality control and to prevent any major delays to the programme.

Jiang says her worries remain with system integration as well as the overall process control of the programme.

“If process control is done well, no big issues will surface,” she adds.

Jiang also revealed that the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) has been more involved in the details of the progress of the programme early on, as compared with the ARJ21. This is expected to make the C919's certification much easier than was the case with the ARJ21, which only gained Chinese certification eight years after its first flight.

“The ARJ21 was the first experience for us and also for the CAAC," she says. "Things are different now.”

Comac is working on an internal target to roll out the C919 later this year, and Jiang says under the best circumstances, pre-flight preparations could be completed four months thereafter. This means that the C919 could make its first flight around April or May of 2016.

C919 final assembly 'much smoother' than ARJ21's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

November 2rd , the plane full assemble will be completed and ready for ground test.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> November 2rd , the plane full assemble will be completed and ready for ground test.



I wonder whether C919 could adopt this GTF or stick to CFM Leap-1C / or even WS-20
*Pratt & Whitney PW1000G*


----------



## Akasa

Play this song in the background while viewing photo


----------



## Beast

2nd November 2015, we are coming.


----------



## BoQ77

What's 2nd November 2015, we are coming?

The C919 roll out tomorrow?


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> What's 2nd November 2015, we are coming?
> 
> The C919 roll out tomorrow?


Yes!! Live telecast too. It will be a grand event.


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> Yes!! Live telecast too. It will be a grand event.



Great, I love to see it tomorrow !!!
Will it fly ?


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> Great, I love to see it tomorrow !!!
> Will it fly ?



Roll out is not equal to first initial flight. I hope it can do so by end of this year or early next year when all ground testing is done and prepared.


----------



## Deino

tatatata ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77




----------



## Akasa

She's looking fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

More photos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

More photos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

SinoSoldier said:


> More photos
> View attachment 268959
> 
> View attachment 268960
> 
> View attachment 268961
> 
> View attachment 268962
> 
> View attachment 268963
> 
> View attachment 268964
> 
> View attachment 268965
> 
> View attachment 268966



Two Leap 1C
entry to service 2018


----------



## Beast

I saw an article few days ago by China haters claiming the unveiling will only shown a non working empty C919. Guess these picture will drive them to grave. 

Another feat by China. Boeing and Airbus, we are coming.

China's Comac rolls out C919 jet, ground tests to start soon| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77




----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> I saw an article few days ago by China haters claiming the unveiling will only shown a non working empty C919. Guess these picture will drive them to grave.
> 
> Another feat by China. Boeing and Airbus, we are coming.




But it is indeed, right now, an empty C 919. Though I think that doesn't deserve any less credit. 

Installation of Seating etc. shouldn't be that difficult. 

I am really looking forward to its first flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Anybody know when the next interations of the C919, such as the lengthened and freight variants, will make their debuts?


----------



## SOHEIL

Bravo


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But it is indeed, right now, an empty C 919. Though I think that doesn't deserve any less credit.
> 
> Installation of Seating etc. shouldn't be that difficult.
> 
> I am really looking forward to its first flight.


They claim it non working but it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> They claim it non working but it works.



How it work?


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> How it work?


Wait for the initial flight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> Wait for the initial flight



We have no chance to follow entire of today show.
Could you tell us, how C919 present today?


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> We have no chance to follow entire of today show.
> Could you tell us, how C919 present today?


Are you blind?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> Are you blind?


bad guy !!!
no reply or simply say "No" better than call others as "blind"
it's insult.
@Deino
@WebMaster


----------



## Deino

@ BoQ77 !!

STOP and I urge You to do it right that moment !

ALL Your posts are either provocative, aggressive or simply plain stupid and all are intended to either bash China, its technical achievements or these capabilities. I really do not know what's Your true intention here. 

Even more You are often either too lazy, too stupid or intentionally wrong that it even hurts. Who on earth would expect a maiden flight of a new aircraft right the day it was rolled out ?? But Your are immediately asserting that this is only a mock-up, a partially build empty hull ... poor China, bad China !

And even more if anyone finally looses his nerves due to Your ranting, You immediately report these posts.

Therefore take this as a warning - the last one actually since You already had one ! - to stop ... or leave !

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BoQ77

Deino said:


> @ BoQ77 !!
> STOP and I urge You to do it right that moment !
> ALL Your posts are either provocative, aggressive or simply plain stupid and all are intended to either bash China, its technical achievements or these capabilities. I really do not know what's Your true intention here.
> Even more You are often either too lazy, too stupid or intentionally wrong that it even hurts. Who on earth would expect a maiden flight of a new aircraft right the day it was rolled out ?? But Your are immediately asserting that *this is only a mock-up, a partially build empty hull ... poor China, bad China* !
> And even more if anyone finally looses his nerves due to Your ranting, You immediately report these posts.
> 
> Therefore take this as a warning - the last one actually since You already had one ! - to stop ... or leave !
> 
> Deino


You said, not me. Being a Mod, it's not good to use hard words to members while those members never say a single bad word !!! Be cool, Deino !!!


Deino said:


> By the way I'm indeed surprised that the C919 is build using a different method in comparison to the A320 even if they manufacture themself. *So far it is more or less an empty shell without any mayou systems installed prior to final assembly ...*
> Deino



I myself have no reason to wish bad thing to this passenger aircraft !!!
I even don't ask why it's empty.


BoQ77 said:


> I think it's not the best way, but the workable way for first time assembly of the shell.
> When they master the overall assembly, they would integrate the electronic and wire... at the same time.



could we suppose You support the member who call others as " blind"? You clearly read my report but instead of warning him, you slammed me, @Deino?
@WebMaster


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Great we got a nu platform for application of AWACS, ASWF, SigInt, C5ISR, MRTT etc


----------



## 帅的一匹

Mughal-Prince said:


> Great we got a nu platform for application of AWACS, ASWF, SigInt, C5ISR, MRTT etc


Very good platform to be ASWF ,I'm looking forward to it.



BoQ77 said:


> You said, not me. Being a Mod, it's not good to use hard words to members while those members never say a single bad word !!! Be cool, Deino !!!
> 
> 
> I myself have no reason to wish bad thing to this passenger aircraft !!!
> I even don't ask why it's empty.
> 
> 
> could we suppose You support the member who call others as " blind"? You clearly read my report but instead of warning him, you slammed me, @Deino?
> @WebMaster


If I were you,I wouldn't even brother to stay here. Get your mind straight first, don't play insane mode. China achievement is far beyond your imagination, so please leave us alone. thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

BoQ77 said:


> We have no chance to follow entire of today show.
> Could you tell us, how C919 present today?



Any chance of us seeing a Vietnamese commercial airliner? I for one wouldn't want to miss the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Don't derail the topic. We are talking about China airliner in China weapon section.
[/QUOTE]


Obambam said:


> Any chance of us seeing a Vietnamese commercial airliner? I for one wouldn't want to miss the show.


----------



## Obambam

BoQ77 said:


> Don't derail the topic. We are talking about China airliner in China weapon section.



Since we don't have a "Vietnamese Defence" section, it is convenient for me to do it here. It is good to discuss and have as comparison since I am just as curious as you are on your country's airliner and development as you are with ours.

So is there anything similar to our C919 in Vietnam?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anees




----------



## bdslph

Other sections will be supplied by local company Baosteel, and foreign firms like General Electric and Honeywell, and French engine maker CFM.

its clearly already shows it better and its ready , it will take some time thats all 

hater are gone hate  

china is going good and congrats to china in this achievement not all countries can do this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

bdslph said:


> Other sections will be supplied by local company Baosteel, and foreign firms like General Electric and Honeywell, and French engine maker CFM.
> 
> its clearly already shows it better and its ready , it will take some time thats all
> 
> hater are gone hate
> 
> china is going good and congrats to china in this achievement not all countries can do this



I created another thread about the fact that China did achieve that over 30 years ago.


----------



## ahojunk

*Tianjin University makes 'lung' for China's C919*
2015-11-04 15:34 | China News Service | Editor:Li Yan

The Comac C919 is the largest commercial airliner designed and built in China since the defunct Shanghai Y-10. The comfort and environment of the cabin is an important part of the C919. Tianjin University has successfully finished the numerical simulation and optimal design of the air distribution system for the C919, making the air in the cabin 20 percent fresher than regular commercial airliners. (CNS photo/Tong Yu)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*First Registration Number for ARJ21-700 Nailed Down*
_By *Lena Ge*, WCARN.com | Nov. 06, 2015_

Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd. (COMAC)'s ARJ21-700 regional jet (serial number 106), the first one to be delivered to its launch customer, will bear registration "B-3321", according to a source familiar with the matter.

The number 3 pronounced "Shan" in Mandarin Chinese, which means "a bright spark". With the "B-3321", the air framer hopes the ARJ21 regional aircraft have a bright future.

*As schedule, its launch customer Chengdu Airlines (EU) will take delivery of the first home-made ARJ21-700 aircraft on November 28, and put them into commercial operation in Feb. 2016.*

ARJ21, short for Advanced Regional Jet for the 21st Century, is equipped with 78 seats in a two-class configuration (including eight first class seats) and 90 seats in a full economy class configuration. Its economic life is designed to be 60,000 flying hours or 20 calendar years.

To date, COMAC has received a total of 315 orders for the type from 19 customers at home and abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *First Registration Number for ARJ21-700 Nailed Down*
> _By *Lena Ge*, WCARN.com | Nov. 06, 2015_
> 
> Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd. (COMAC)'s ARJ21-700 regional jet (serial number 106), the first one to be delivered to its launch customer, will bear registration "B-3321", according to a source familiar with the matter.
> 
> The number 3 pronounced "Shan" in Mandarin Chinese, which means "a bright spark". With the "B-3321", the air framer hopes the ARJ21 regional aircraft have a bright future.
> 
> *As schedule, its launch customer Chengdu Airlines (EU) will take delivery of the first home-made ARJ21-700 aircraft on November 28, and put them into commercial operation in Feb. 2016.*
> 
> ARJ21, short for Advanced Regional Jet for the 21st Century, is equipped with 78 seats in a two-class configuration (including eight first class seats) and 90 seats in a full economy class configuration. Its economic life is designed to be 60,000 flying hours or 20 calendar years.
> 
> To date, COMAC has received a total of 315 orders for the type from 19 customers at home and abroad.


That is abit late, thought it will goes into commercial use in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> To date, COMAC has received a total of 315 orders for the type from 19 customers at home and abroad.



315 Orders. Wow That's a big cake.
315 Orders for ARJ-21 and 517 Orders for C-919. Comac will be Very Busy in the next Five Years.
Nice to see that

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

Daniel808 said:


> 315 Orders. Wow That's a big cake.
> 315 Orders for ARJ-21 and 517 Orders for C-919. Comac will be Very Busy in the next Five Years.
> Nice to see that



Yes among the customers there are Merukh Enterprises, Merpati Nusantara Airlines.
They are Indonesian if I am correct.

Merukh in $10b Swap of Ore for Chinese Airplanes | Jakarta Globe
Merpati Nusantara Airlines inks MOU for 40 ARJ21s | Aircraft & Engines content from ATWOnline

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

Shotgunner51 said:


> Yes among the customers there are Merukh Enterprises, Merpati Nusantara Airlines.
> They are Indonesian if I am correct.
> 
> Merukh in $10b Swap of Ore for Chinese Airplanes | Jakarta Globe
> Merpati Nusantara Airlines inks MOU for 40 ARJ21s | Aircraft & Engines content from ATWOnline



Yes, Merpati Airlines have Big order for ARJ-21. Nice to see that.
I think, They Really Satisfied with MA-60 Performance in Indonesian Airport. So, They place Big order for ARJ-21.
Maybe in the future, they will place order too for C919, after ARJ-21 arrive.

But, Right know Merpati Airlines not in good Condition.
Merpati suspended all services in early February 2014 due to cashflow problems, including an inability to obtain fuel on credit, obliging the company to pay cash.

But, the latest report.
Merpati Airlines will get loan in the end of the year. So, they can Operate again in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aliaselin

Daniel808 said:


> Yes, Merpati Airlines have Big order for ARJ-21. Nice to see that.
> I think, They Really Satisfied with MA-60 Performance in Indonesian Airport. So, They place Big order for ARJ-21.
> Maybe in the future, they will place order too for C919, after ARJ-21 arrive.
> 
> But, Right know Merpati Airlines not in good Condition.
> Merpati suspended all services in early February 2014 due to cashflow problems, including an inability to obtain fuel on credit, obliging the company to pay cash.
> 
> But, the latest report.
> Merpati Airlines will get loan in the end of the year. So, they can Operate again in 2016.


ARJ-21 would be much better than MA-60 as it follows FAA rules. Actually I don't think MA-60 is very good, but only acceptable

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

aliaselin said:


> ARJ-21 would be much better than MA-60 as it follows FAA rules. Actually I don't think MA-60 is very good, but only acceptable



Yes, they will be more Satisfied with ARJ-21 in the Future. 
For, MA-60. I think Overall Performance is Good Enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

BoQ77 said:


> The competitor of Comac C919 and ARJ21 made successful first flight this week
> the MRJ from Mitsubishi.



The MRJ is in the league of the ARJ21, not medium-sized airliners like C919.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> The competitor of Comac C919 and ARJ21 made successful first flight this week
> the MRJ from Mitsubishi.


I do not see much sucess from Japan aviation. Chinese market is controlled by CPC and I doubt a single Japan plane is brought by domestic China airline. Japan domestic airline market is too small to be profitable.

Having the technology is useless if you can't control the market. Look at Russian with their fairly advance Super sukhoi 100 and IL-96 large passenger airplane. How much has it sold so far? The Russian lack a profitable market to make these product a success. C919 is different. They already has a pool of customer in China and China is market is the most lucrative in the world. C919 just need to deliver the goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> I do not see much sucess from Japan aviation. Chinese market is controlled by CPC and I doubt a single Japan plane is brought by domestic China airline. Japan domestic airline market is too small to be profitable.
> 
> Having the technology is useless if you can't control the market. Look at Russian with their fairly advance Super sukhoi 100 and IL-96 large passenger airplane. How much has it sold so far? The Russian lack a profitable market to make these product a success. C919 is different. They already has a pool of customer in China and China is market is the most lucrative in the world. C919 just need to deliver the goods.



MRJ get many orders from outside, for example order of SkyWest USA for 100 aircrafts.
Japanese domestic cars also look inferior but energy save, while exported cars ( to USA, Europe ) earn money for them. And they look great.
MRJ has Toyota Motor share too.

So despite their own domestic market is narrow, they still can earn big money from the MRJ



SinoSoldier said:


> The MRJ is in the league of the ARJ21, not medium-sized airliners like C919.



Yeap, the correct one for C919 is Kawasaki YPX ( twin engine ) which is revised from existed Kawasaki P1 ( 4 engines )


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> MRJ get many orders from outside, for example order of SkyWest USA for 100 aircrafts.
> Japanese domestic cars also look inferior but energy save, while exported cars ( to USA, Europe ) earn money for them. And they look great.
> MRJ has Toyota Motor share too.
> 
> So despite their own domestic market is narrow, they still can earn big money from the MRJ
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, the correct one for C919 is Kawasaki YPX ( twin engine ) which is revised from existed Kawasaki P1 ( 4 engines )


Those order are not enough to save MRJ. It needs to sold at least 600-800 before start making profit. With embracer and bombardier. It will face a stiff fight for survival and the most profitable market is China and we Chinese call the shot. Depending on others market always make u at losing end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

If it would get successful "PAKISTAN " would surely induct this in her PIA fleet. Well best of luck china.


----------



## Barmaley

Beast said:


> How much has it sold so far?


*SSJ100:*
100+ aircrafts were build for 3 years
467 on order + 129 option

*MS-21:*
The first fly in next year and it has already 179 orders.

*Il-96*
will be modernized into two engines version.

In comparison, only 3 prototypes of ARJ21 were build so far. The same fate probably will face C919 since it doesn't have any perspective technologies.


----------



## Beast

Barmaley said:


> *SSJ100:*
> 100+ aircrafts were build for 3 years
> 467 on order + 129 option
> 
> *MS-21:*
> The first fly in next year and it has already 179 orders.
> 
> *Il-96*
> will be modernized into two engines version.
> 
> In comparison, only 3 prototypes of ARJ21 were build so far. The same fate probably will face C919 since it doesn't have any perspective technologies.


ARJ-21 is project started much later than sukhoi 100. Expecting ARJ-21 is to get ahead of it is just unreasonable. It will handed over to chengdu airliner next year for operation. Our C919 class is modern jet liner above sukhoi 100 and already debut while Russian has nothing so far.
It is a fact , russian suffer embargo from EU and further sales prospect is even more bleak.
Without controlling a powerful market. Even you have the most advance jetliner is useless. That is why Russian is desperate to come collaborate with us on C929 airliner , hoping it can tap into mighty China aviation market.
China aviation market is the biggest in the world and is state controlled. We control whoever we want to buy.

Boeing Raises Its Estimate of Chinese Aircraft Demand - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Beast said:


> ARJ-21 is project started much later than sukhoi 100. Expecting ARJ-21 is to get ahead of it is just unreasonable. It will handed over to chengdu airliner next year for operation. Our C919 class is modern jet liner above sukhoi 100 and already debut while Russian has nothing so far.
> It is a fact , russian suffer embargo from EU and further sales prospect is even more bleak.
> Without controlling a powerful market. Even you have the most advance jetliner is useless. That is why Russian is desperate to come collaborate with us on C929 airliner , hoping it can tap into mighty China aviation market.
> China aviation market is the biggest in the world and is state controlled. We control whoever we want to buy.
> 
> Boeing Raises Its Estimate of Chinese Aircraft Demand - WSJ



ARJ21 - first fly November 2008
SSJ100 - first fly May 2008

How its much later? As i said, ARJ21 - is fail project. 

What embargo are you talking about? and this is why their buying our aircrafts? As example: CityJet to Take Delivery of 15 Superjet SSJ100


C919 not even flying yet - even more, C919 - using outdated technologies in airframe construction (more weight) and engines (consume more fuel). Avionics probably standard from thales.

Meanwhile, MS-21 will get 5th generation turbofan engine and fully composite wings.

about C929 - we already have wide-body jet liners and you don't. Your market also dominated by the foreign aircrafts and i guess this is good achievement?


----------



## Beast

Barmaley said:


> ARJ21 - first fly November 2008
> SSJ100 - first fly May 2008
> 
> How its much later? As i said, ARJ21 - is fail project.
> 
> What embargo are you talking about? and this is why their buying our aircrafts? As example: CityJet to Take Delivery of 15 Superjet SSJ100
> 
> 
> C919 not even flying yet - even more, C919 - using outdated technologies in airframe construction (more weight) and engines (consume more fuel). Avionics probably standard from thales.
> 
> Meanwhile, MS-21 will get 5th generation turbofan engine and fully composite wings.
> 
> about C929 - we already have wide-body jet liners and you don't. Your market also dominated by the foreign aircrafts and i guess this is good achievement?



You are just spreading nonsense. C919 using the latest Leap engine and new alloy aluminium is lighter/stronger and burns less fuel. The front of the plane using latest 3D technology to product very sooth while wide 4 piece windscreen that helps in pilot realtime vision and more efficient aerdynamic that reduces fuel burning. No other competitor can do that.

Our Chinese market is dominated with Airbus and Boeing, that is why C919 is very important becos this section of medium size airliner is most important and lucrative. It will ensure some billions of dollar pouring into developing our aviation industries will go back to China for benefit of our Chinese aviation R&D and wages for Chinese technician and engineers.

Chinese people are getting richer and they can afford more flight. We have the right market for aviation development. C919 will be a huge success once enter service. A China state sponsor project can never failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

Barmaley said:


> ARJ21 - first fly November 2008
> SSJ100 - first fly May 2008
> C919 not even flying yet - even more,* C919 - using outdated technologies in airframe construction (more weight) *and engines (consume more fuel). Avionics probably standard from thales.
> 
> Meanwhile, MS-21 will get 5th generation turbofan engine and fully composite wings.
> 
> about C929 - we already have wide-body jet liners and you don't. Your market also dominated by the foreign aircrafts and i guess this is good achievement?



MC-21 composite wings and other composite parts are made by FACC, an austrian composite specialist.

do you know FACC is owned by AVIC the parent company that make C919? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> Those order are not enough to save MRJ. It needs to sold at least 600-800 before start making profit. With embracer and bombardier. It will face a stiff fight for survival and the most profitable market is China and we Chinese call the shot. Depending on others market always make u at losing end



For example, SkyWest order 100 MRJ90, and option another 100. Sky West is the US major carrier means 3.5 billion USD of revenue for last fiscal year.

Trans States order 50 and option another 50.

Look at the largest customer of ARJ-21, Henan Airlines. Found in December 2006, order 100 ARJ-21 in 2007.
Now they are failed joint venture airliner
and currently could only operate 4x E190

So ARJ-21 could be saved with such orders like those?


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> For example, SkyWest order 100 MRJ90, and option another 100.
> Trans States order 50 and option another 50.
> 
> Look at the largest customer of ARJ-21, Henan Airlines. Found in December 2006, order 100 ARJ-21 in 2007.
> Now they are failed joint venture airliner
> and currently could only operate 4x E190
> 
> So ARJ-21 could be saved with such orders like those?
> 
> View attachment 272181



Yes, it can. We can easily order state owned airliner to order more if needed. But does Japan has the financial and means to match Chinese feat? For China, there are really demands for the airplane as more Chinese travel around the countries which translate to profitabilities that sustain the buying spree while that cant be truth for Japan. 

Japan needs to win more foreign sales to survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> Yes, it can. We can easily order state owned airliner to order more if needed. But does Japan has the financial and means to match Chinese feat? For China, there are really demands for the airplane as more Chinese travel around the countries which translate to profitabilities that sustain the buying spree while that cant be truth for Japan.
> 
> Japan needs to win more foreign sales to survive.



MRJ could pass to operate in US means it could be accepted to operate anywhere else.

Mitsubishi can't order US corps to order their MRJ but US ordered hundred of MRJ means its competitiveness is good.

MRJ looks safe and competitive

oh the first arj21 would be handed to chengdu airline ordered in 2010. means orders older than it cancelled?

including Joy Air?

so there is only 100 on order


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> MRJ could pass to operate in US means it could be accepted to operate anywhere else.
> 
> Mitsubishi can't order US corps to order their MRJ but US ordered hundred of MRJ means its competitiveness is good.
> 
> MRJ looks safe and competitive
> 
> oh the first arj21 would be handed to chengdu airline ordered in 2010. means orders older than it cancelled?
> 
> including Joy Air?
> 
> so there is only 100 on order


No, State owned airline still maintain their order. 342 order still stand. They are ordered by CPC to do so. 
MRJ still need to face competition from more experience Bombardier and Embraer. ARJ-21 face no competition in China and China market is the largest in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> No, State owned airline still maintain their order. 342 order still stand. They are ordered by CPC to do so.
> MRJ still need to face competition from more experience Bombardier and Embraer. ARJ-21 face no competition in China and China market is the largest in the world.



so I wonder why Chengdu is the launch customer? not FIFO?

why not Shanghai or Henan airline?


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> so I wonder why Chengdu is the launch customer? not FIFO?
> 
> why not Shanghai or Henan airline?


What's the different? They are all China state controlled airliners.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> What's the different? They are all China state controlled airliners.



The difference as we see, Henan ordered 100 since 2007, Shanghai/Shandong Airline ordered some since 2003.
Chengdu ordered 30 just 5 years ago. in 2010. Even Joy Air ordered 50 back to 2008.
So Chengdu Airline order is not big compare to above airliners.

But Chengdu is the launch customer, so am I wrong to doubt there're some cancelled orders ?


----------



## Beast

ARJ-21 delivered to Chengdu domestic airline pilot with key and fly to Chengdu airline company.





A short video about development of ARJ-21





PICTURES: Chengdu Airlines takes delivery of first ARJ21

Comac has delivered the first ARJ21-700 to launch customerChengdu Airlines.

Bearing MSN 106, the aircraft took off from Shanghai Dachang airport on 29 November, and made a 2h 48min flight to Chengdu Shuangliu airport, where it was welcomed by a traditional water cannon salute.












*Comac*

Comac says that the delivery of the aircraft is a major breakthrough for the Chinese aviation industry, and demonstrates its ability to complete the design, testing, certification and delivery of commercial aircraft.

The aircraft will be put into service in the coming weeks on domestic flights to cities including Beijing, Xian, Wuhan, Shenzhen and Shanghai. Chengdu Airlines has a further 29 of the type on order.

Certificated in December 2014, the ARJ21 has been in development for 12 years, and has been plagued by programme delays that have put it eight years behind its original schedule.

Flightglobal’s Fleets Analyzer shows that Comac garnered has 162 orders for the aircraft, mostly from Chinese carriers and leasing companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoQ77

*‘Flying Phoenix’ set for take-off, but turbulence lies ahead*

Chun Han Wong
The Wall Street Journal
December 1, 2015 12:00AM






Workers with a Comac ARJ21-700 in Shanghai.

*China’s first homemade jetliner is poised to make its commercial debut nearly a decade behind schedule, as a local airline took delivery of a regional aircraft that illustrates Beijing’s woes in getting its aerospace sector airborne.*

Regional carrier Chengdu Airlines on Sunday received the first of the 30 new ARJ21 jets it ordered from state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, or Comac. The ARJ21, dubbed the Flying Phoenix, will enter service after three months of trial operations, Comac said in a statement.

The ARJ21, or Advanced Regional Jet for the 21st century, can carry between 78 and 90 passengers for more than 2200km, Comas says.

Chinese officials originally set a 2006 deadline for the ARJ21’s commercial rollout but pushed back its debut several times due to repeated production setbacks. Similar troubles have plagued Comac’s push to develop a larger jetliner, the C919. A prototype of that 158 to 174 seater was completed this month after years of delays.

The delays underscore how China’s commercial plane makers have struggled to close the gap with Western aerospace giants Airbus and Boeing, despite strong state backing for what Beijing considers a project of national prestige.

“*ARJ21 has been a waste of money*,” said Keith Crane, an economist at Rand who has studied China’s aviation sector. “It has provided Comac, which inherited the project, with experience working with Western suppliers and with trying to get an aircraft certified, but those pluses are completely outweighed by the costs of the project.”

Industry analysts estimate the ARJ21 racked up billions of dollars in development costs.

In its statement, Comas said the ARJ21 project helped boost technological and developmental know-how in China’s aviation industry, groomed a new crop of aerospace professionals and “created advantageous conditions” for the more ambitious C919 project.
Chinese aerospace officials have previously given the ARJ21’s list price as $US30.5 million ($42.4m), cheaper compared with its many rivals, though analysts say buyers were probably given discounts.

Industry experts said the ARJ21 had little hope of breaking out of its home market amid stiff competition in a regional jet market dominated by Canada’s Bombardier and Brazil’s Embraer. Russia’s Sukhoi also makes a regional jet, while Japan’s Mitsubishi Aircraft will pose a challenge with its 70 to 90-seater that made its maiden flight this month.

The ARJ21 currently lacks US and European certification, which means it can’t be exported or flown to major Western markets. The US Federal Aviation Administration this year ended a shadow evaluation of the Chinese civil-aviation regulator’s ability to assess airworthiness — a bilateral process industry insiders said was fraught with discord over bureaucratic and technical matters.

Comac is developing an ARJ21 variant with design changes that will bring the plane in line with US standards, according to the FAA, which said it would work with Chinese regulators to “develop a path to work towards certification of the derivative model of the ARJ21 and, possibly, the C919”.

Still, Comac can be assured of sales to Chinese airlines, whose aircraft purchases are controlled by the government. Sunday’s delivery was the first of more than 300 orders for the ARJ21, most placed by Chinese airlines and leasing firms. Booming growth in domestic air travel would also help: Boeing projects China’s commercial aeroplane fleet to nearly triple to more than 7200 by 2034, including demand for about 4630 single-aisle planes.

“*Internationalising the ARJ21 and the C919 isn’t realistic at this point*,” said Gao Yuanyang, an associate professor at Beihang University who studies China’s aviation industry.

“Comac must first focus on the domestic market and gain acceptance from airlines and passengers, in terms of performance, maintenance and comfort.”

The ARJ21 is influenced by the McDonnell Douglas MD-90 and relies heavily on foreign technology.


----------



## war&peace

Hu Songshan said:


> Correct the civilian version of this is using the LEAP engine, a militarized version for AWACS/ASW will need domestic. With the WS-10, WS-15, and WS-20 running smoothly this shouldn't be a problem.


That is good but engine development is not such an easy task especially the large turbofan engines for commercial airliners.


----------



## Beast

war&peace said:


> That is good but engine development is not such an easy task especially the large turbofan engines for commercial airliners.


Truth but military version may have less restriction like noise level control is not a must for military version of engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

BoQ77 said:


> *‘Flying Phoenix’ set for take-off, but turbulence lies ahead*
> 
> Chun Han Wong
> The Wall Street Journal
> December 1, 2015 12:00AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers with a Comac ARJ21-700 in Shanghai.
> 
> *China’s first homemade jetliner is poised to make its commercial debut nearly a decade behind schedule, as a local airline took delivery of a regional aircraft that illustrates Beijing’s woes in getting its aerospace sector airborne.*
> 
> Regional carrier Chengdu Airlines on Sunday received the first of the 30 new ARJ21 jets it ordered from state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, or Comac. The ARJ21, dubbed the Flying Phoenix, will enter service after three months of trial operations, Comac said in a statement.
> 
> The ARJ21, or Advanced Regional Jet for the 21st century, can carry between 78 and 90 passengers for more than 2200km, Comas says.
> 
> Chinese officials originally set a 2006 deadline for the ARJ21’s commercial rollout but pushed back its debut several times due to repeated production setbacks. Similar troubles have plagued Comac’s push to develop a larger jetliner, the C919. A prototype of that 158 to 174 seater was completed this month after years of delays.
> 
> The delays underscore how China’s commercial plane makers have struggled to close the gap with Western aerospace giants Airbus and Boeing, despite strong state backing for what Beijing considers a project of national prestige.
> 
> “*ARJ21 has been a waste of money*,” said Keith Crane, an economist at Rand who has studied China’s aviation sector. “It has provided Comac, which inherited the project, with experience working with Western suppliers and with trying to get an aircraft certified, but those pluses are completely outweighed by the costs of the project.”
> 
> Industry analysts estimate the ARJ21 racked up billions of dollars in development costs.
> 
> In its statement, Comas said the ARJ21 project helped boost technological and developmental know-how in China’s aviation industry, groomed a new crop of aerospace professionals and “created advantageous conditions” for the more ambitious C919 project.
> Chinese aerospace officials have previously given the ARJ21’s list price as $US30.5 million ($42.4m), cheaper compared with its many rivals, though analysts say buyers were probably given discounts.
> 
> Industry experts said the ARJ21 had little hope of breaking out of its home market amid stiff competition in a regional jet market dominated by Canada’s Bombardier and Brazil’s Embraer. Russia’s Sukhoi also makes a regional jet, while Japan’s Mitsubishi Aircraft will pose a challenge with its 70 to 90-seater that made its maiden flight this month.
> 
> The ARJ21 currently lacks US and European certification, which means it can’t be exported or flown to major Western markets. The US Federal Aviation Administration this year ended a shadow evaluation of the Chinese civil-aviation regulator’s ability to assess airworthiness — a bilateral process industry insiders said was fraught with discord over bureaucratic and technical matters.
> 
> Comac is developing an ARJ21 variant with design changes that will bring the plane in line with US standards, according to the FAA, which said it would work with Chinese regulators to “develop a path to work towards certification of the derivative model of the ARJ21 and, possibly, the C919”.
> 
> Still, Comac can be assured of sales to Chinese airlines, whose aircraft purchases are controlled by the government. Sunday’s delivery was the first of more than 300 orders for the ARJ21, most placed by Chinese airlines and leasing firms. Booming growth in domestic air travel would also help: Boeing projects China’s commercial aeroplane fleet to nearly triple to more than 7200 by 2034, including demand for about 4630 single-aisle planes.
> 
> “*Internationalising the ARJ21 and the C919 isn’t realistic at this point*,” said Gao Yuanyang, an associate professor at Beihang University who studies China’s aviation industry.
> 
> “Comac must first focus on the domestic market and gain acceptance from airlines and passengers, in terms of performance, maintenance and comfort.”
> 
> The ARJ21 is influenced by the McDonnell Douglas MD-90 and relies heavily on foreign technology.



Funny a Viet laughing at China when Vietnam will never develop its own commercial aircraft or fighter jets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

Beidou2020 said:


> Funny a Viet laughing at China when Vietnam will never develop its own commercial aircraft or fighter jets



Chun Han Wong isn't a Vietnamese name.


----------



## Beidou2020

BoQ77 said:


> Chun Han Wong isn't a Vietnamese name.



Don't worry about Chun Han Wong (China doesn't operate on the opinion of an article). Worry about BoQ77.

Viets are banned from talking about Chinese weapons or C919 or ARJ21 or anything relating to China because Vietnam will never have such capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Beidou2020 said:


> Don't worry about Chun Han Wong (China doesn't operate on the opinion of an article). Worry about BoQ77.
> 
> Viets are banned from talking about Chinese weapons or C919 or ARJ21 or anything relating to China because Vietnam will never have such capabilities.



Are you sure, Viets are banned from talking here?

Your argument is similar to "during decades until now Chinese has no right to talk about Boeing or Airbus or Bombardier ... passenger jets because they haven't their own passenger jet airliners"


----------



## Viper0011.

Rocky rock said:


> If it would get successful "PAKISTAN " would surely induct this in her PIA fleet. Well best of luck china.



Pakistan just got a modern AWACS air-frame for future AWACS platforms, as well as VIP transport and ASW platforms in the shape of ARJ. Watch how its going to unfold over the years!!


----------



## Beidou2020

BoQ77 said:


> Are you sure, Viets are banned from talking here?
> 
> Your argument is similar to "during decades until now Chinese has no right to talk about Boeing or Airbus or Bombardier ... passenger jets because they haven't their own passenger jet airliners"



China is here to discuss Chinese achievements like Tianhe-2 supercomputer, C919, ARJ21, J-20, J-31, J-16, J-11D, Y-20, Type 054A, Type 052D, Type 055, Type 094, DF-21D and DF-26 ASBM, DF-41 ICBM, HQ-19, HQ-26, HQ-29, High-speed trains, ACP1000 nuclear reactor, Tiangong space station, Chinese manned space program, Chinese rover on moon (Yutu), CZ-5/6/7 launch vehicle, Beidou satellite navigation, Gaofen remote sensing satellite, Jiaolong submersible, HD-981 oil rig, etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc

Vietnam has no achievements to be proud of and nothing to talk about so jealous Viets come to Chinese threads to troll about Chinese achievements which Vietnam can and will never achieve.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Beidou2020 said:


> China is here to discuss Chinese achievements like Tianhe-2 supercomputer, C919, ARJ21, J-20, J-31, J-16, J-11D, Y-20, Type 054A, Type 052D, Type 055, Type 094, DF-21D and DF-26 ASBM, DF-41 ICBM, HQ-19, HQ-26, HQ-29, High-speed trains, ACP1000 nuclear reactor, Tiangong space station, Chinese manned space program, Chinese rover on moon (Yutu), CZ-5/6/7 launch vehicle, Beidou satellite navigation, Gaofen remote sensing satellite, Jiaolong submersible, HD-981 oil rig, etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc
> 
> Vietnam has no achievements to be proud of and nothing to talk about so jealous Viets come to Chinese threads to troll about Chinese achievements which Vietnam can and will never achieve.


Precisely, we dont need an inferior being to lecture us on those achievement. It just like vietnamese trying to lecture on China how to play table tennis. Don't you find its ridiculous? 

When you achieved that feat , then you are qualify to talk about it. If no, those comment are simply out of jealousy and hate with no meaningful comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

BoQ77 said:


> Chun Han Wong isn't a Vietnamese name.



Wong is either Taiwanese or HKer.

Exclude those PDF Chinese patriots from Taiwan or HK, most Taiwanese and HKers in real life are anti-China.

So it is expected to see them to badmouth about the Mainland China's products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Wong is either Taiwanese or HKer.
> 
> Exclude those PDF Chinese patriots from Taiwan or HK, most Taiwanese and HKers in real life are anti-China.
> 
> So it is expected to see them to badmouth about the Mainland China's products.



I read that article before the Vietnamese troll posted it in here.

As soon as I clicked on the article and saw the author's name, I knew it will be an anti-China article. It had to be a Taiwanese or HKer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> Precisely, we dont need an inferior being to lecture us on those achievement. It just like vietnamese trying to lecture on China how to play table tennis. Don't you find its ridiculous?
> 
> When you achieved that feat , then you are qualify to talk about it. If no, those comment are simply out of jealousy and hate with no meaningful comment.



You are civilians just like me. You can't even beat me by table tennis. I'm good player of table tennis too.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beidou2020 said:


> I read that article before the Vietnamese troll posted it in here.
> 
> As soon as I clicked on the article and saw the author's name, I knew it will be an anti-China article. It had to be a Taiwanese or HKer.



Yep, the guy like Martin is probably less than 1% among the Taiwanese population.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> You are civilians just like me. You can't even beat me by table tennis. I'm good player of table tennis too.


Can you beat Ma Long? He is from China. Or you want to lecture him how to play table tennis. You not even qualify to talk to him.  You shall shut your comment about China. I waiting for Vietnam to take over China economy before you give your comment about China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

Beast said:


> Can you beat Ma Long? He is from China. Or you want to lecture him how to play table tennis. You not even qualify to talk to him.  You shall shut your comment about China. I waiting for Vietnam to take over China economy before you give your comment about China.



My logic is your leverage aren't much different from mine. So why I can't argue with you.
You failed to persuade anyone that "China is you" and "China doesn't relate to me"


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> My logic is your leverage aren't much different from mine. So why I can't argue with you.
> You failed to persuade anyone that "China is you" and "China doesn't relate to me"


What logic? We dont need lecture from you how to run China or how China works. A loser telling someone how shall we work to their way of losing? A loser shall learn from a winner how to win and not how to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harisudan

qwerrty said:


> * Assembly of C919 gets under way*
> By Yang Jian | September 20, 2014, Saturday |
> 
> Engineers work at the assembly plant for the C919 airliner in Shanghai yesterday. The homegrown plane is set to make its maiden flight next year. — Dong Jun
> 
> ASSEMBLY work began in Shanghai yesterday on the nation’s first C919 single-aisle airliner.
> 
> Technicians at Commercial Aircraft Corp of China’s assembly base in Zhuqiao riveted together sections of the fuselage of the first domestically developed narrow body passenger aircraft.
> 
> The plane is expected to make its maiden flight at the end of next year.
> 
> The various parts of the aircraft, including the nose, front and middle fuselage, wings and tail sections were designed by the corporation and manufactured in Chengdu, Shenyang and Harbin.
> 
> The pieces were transported by road and air for assembly in Shanghai.
> 
> Other sections will be supplied by local company Baosteel, and foreign firms like General Electric and Honeywell, and French engine maker CFM.
> 
> By 2020, the assembly line in Zhuqiao is expected to have the capacity to build 150 C919 narrow body aircraft and 50 ARJ21 regional jets every year.
> 
> The development of the C919 is seen as China’s attempt to enter the global aircraft market, which is dominated by Boeing and Airbus.
> 
> To date, its manufacturer has secured 400 orders from 16 customers, mostly from China, but also including United States-based GE Capital Aviation Services and Irish budget carrier Ryanair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 69767
> 
> View attachment 69768
> 
> View attachment 69769
> 
> View attachment 69770
> 
> View attachment 69771


Nice try by the Chinese.. If they succeed in this endeavour, then it can replace the western Aerospace giant's monopoly.. Good initiative indeed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

via: http://www.cannews.com.cn/epaper/zghkb/2015/12/29/A01/story/770622.shtml




> First composite curved panel test sample for the China-Russia wide body aircraft has been delivered to COMAC by AVIC Composite Materials.
> 
> 本报讯（记者　李昕葳）　12月28日，宽体客机复材机身攻关项目首件曲板试验件和《远程宽体客机复合材料结构设计与制造技术研究项目》大尺寸复合材料机身曲面加筋壁板试验件在北京交付。中国商飞公司副总经理史坚忠、中航工业总经理助理刘井宏、中俄宽体客机项目总经理马恒儒、中航工业基础院董事长孙侠生、中航工业民机工程部部长庞真、中航工业复材总经理谢富原、中航工业复材党委书记孟凡君等领导出席交付仪式。
> 谢富原汇报项目研制情况，中航工业复材承担中国商飞北研中心“远程宽体客机机身曲面壁板自动铺丝工艺及整体成形技术研究和复合材料结构验证试验件制造”和中国商飞上飞院“民机典型复材机身结构关键技术集成验证”等项目，项目隶属工信部民机科研项目，其主要内容是开展宽体客机复合材料机身曲面壁板的制造。
> 中航工业复材围绕民用飞机复合材料发展需求，建设了“自动铺带制造技术、纤维丝束铺放制造技术、长桁自动化制造技术、民机材料研发技术、民机无损检测技术”等适用于大型宽体客机研制的复合材料制造技术，在项目研究过程中，形成材料、工艺、设备、制造、检测过程的民机制造技术体系，为中国商飞宽体型号的试验件批产奠定技术基础。
> 谢富原表示，该机身壁板试验件是我国首次采用自动化工艺手段制造，具有开创性的意义，表明中航工业复材基本具备开展宽体机复合材料机身壁板的研制能力，为后续我国宽体机项目研制奠定了基础。
> 孙侠生表示，复材曲板试验件是中国民机的项目，“既是航空人，就知责任重”，中航工业复材的干部职工付出了巨大的辛勤和汗水。他强调，基础院是中航工业的基础院，也是中国商飞的基础院。气动、强度、材料、标准、计量等都是宽体客机研制的重要技术支撑，未来基础院将全力参与标准制定、适航接入、技术攻关等宽体客机项目的相关工作。同时，基础院各单位要在关键项目中体现航空人的精神，发挥自身价值。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> via: http://www.cannews.com.cn/epaper/zghkb/2015/12/29/A01/story/770622.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283641



C929 

The project is yet to receive the final nod from the relevant state authority though。


----------



## Deino

Yes ... but it's always good to be prepared !


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> C929
> 
> The project is yet to receive the final nod from the relevant state authority though。


It is confirmed. Just short of the ceremonial stamp only.



cirr said:


> C929
> 
> The project is yet to receive the final nod from the relevant state authority though。


It is confirmed. Just short of the ceremonial stamp only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Sorry to ask, but either the German Post is late or my copy was lost ... but has anyone seen my C919-report in the current Air International issue ?


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Deino said:


> View attachment 283641



As I opined when they first discovered those module for Aircraft Carrier in the shipyard, China is definitely building her own Aircraft Carrier. Similarly if that panel is indeed a test panel for COMAC 929, then the program is definitely in the pipeline. It is simply amazing. I mean the speed of the development.

 Kudos to China and Russia for their cooperation in commercial aviation. 

This will definitely pose a serious challenge to both Boeing and Airbus in the future says in another 10~20 years time. 

A question: Will China be building planes including warplanes for Russia in the near future. Russia is already negotiating to assemble the Y12 for her own use.


----------



## Keel

ARJ-21 transworld flight tests included natural icing tests in areas as cold as minus 24 to 40 degrees C in Hulunbeier, Inner Mongolia. The plane stayed in the airport there overnight to test if the system could withstand the extreme frigidity. It took off successfully from Inner Mongolia the next morning, and then crossed over the cold Siberian and Alaskan skies, hopping over other North American airports to test landing saftety on icy runways etc before reaching Windsor airport and from there it took on its trip to return home safely. The test flight was completed about 1 yr and 9 months ago

The film also recorded other tests in Hainan such as flying and landing in heavy rainfalls, thunders and tropical storms and also the testing of drastic climbing and descending to the range of over 30 kms up and down and the testing of maintaining accurate and stable flight levels

Salute to our Heroes and our Foreign Affairs Ministry for their overseas liason. Also thank you for all the people in other countries who have rendered their airspace, facilities, friendliness and support to our crew and staff in making the project test flight a great success through the harshest weather conditions! It is a very touching story on the development history of ARJ 21-700

Sorry no English subtitle version yet!







.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

China has been one of the biggest buyers of Airbus and Boeing aircraft for many years but, just like in the auto or smartphone industries, the priority is always to develop a homegrown product that can compete internationally.

So it was another milestone last month when state-owned aircraft-maker the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (Comac) delivered the first ARJ-21, a homegrown jet, to domestic low-cost carrier Chengdu Airlines. 

It’s a major advance for China’s domestic jet industry which the government is keen to expand to ultimately rival Boeing and Airbus, and the 80-seater is seen longer term as competing with Brazil’s Embraer, Japan’s Mitsubishi and Canada’s Bombardier.

China is also developing a narrow-body jet, the C-919, to compete with the Airbus A320 and Boeing.

After years of delay because of technical issues, the ARJ-21 was cleared to fly in the domestic market by civil aviation regulators Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) at the end of 2014, but it has not been given a certification by the US Federal Aviation Administration, which will limit its access to overseas markets as only a few markets recognise the CAAC certification.

Comac has received 350 orders for the ARJ-21, mostly from domestic airlines and leasing companies. In September, Comac said it had signed a preliminary deal with ICBC Leasing to supply 10 ARJ-21 jets and 10 of its C-919 models to Thai airline City Airways. 

There are also possible ramifications for Europe as the certification issue could force Comac to eventually ask the European Aviation Safety Agency to certify the jet rather than wait for the US Federal Aviation Administration.

China’s Comac delivers first homegrown ARJ-21 jet to Chengdu Airlines


Time for China to promote the recognition of the CAAC certificate in its business dealings with other countries. China needs to combine the recognition of its standards just like America has done over the decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

Economic superpower said:


> China has been one of the biggest buyers of Airbus and Boeing aircraft for many years but, just like in the auto or smartphone industries, the priority is always to develop a homegrown product that can compete internationally.
> 
> So it was another milestone last month when state-owned aircraft-maker the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (Comac) delivered the first ARJ-21, a homegrown jet, to domestic low-cost carrier Chengdu Airlines.
> 
> It’s a major advance for China’s domestic jet industry which the government is keen to expand to ultimately rival Boeing and Airbus, and the 80-seater is seen longer term as competing with Brazil’s Embraer, Japan’s Mitsubishi and Canada’s Bombardier.
> 
> China is also developing a narrow-body jet, the C-919, to compete with the Airbus A320 and Boeing.
> 
> After years of delay because of technical issues, the ARJ-21 was cleared to fly in the domestic market by civil aviation regulators Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) at the end of 2014, but it has not been given a certification by the US Federal Aviation Administration, which will limit its access to overseas markets as only a few markets recognise the CAAC certification.
> 
> Comac has received 350 orders for the ARJ-21, mostly from domestic airlines and leasing companies. In September, Comac said it had signed a preliminary deal with ICBC Leasing to supply 10 ARJ-21 jets and 10 of its C-919 models to Thai airline City Airways.
> 
> There are also possible ramifications for Europe as the certification issue could force Comac to eventually ask the European Aviation Safety Agency to certify the jet rather than wait for the US Federal Aviation Administration.
> 
> China’s Comac delivers first homegrown ARJ-21 jet to Chengdu Airlines
> 
> 
> Time for China to promote the recognition of the CAAC certificate in its business dealings with other countries. China needs to combine the recognition of its standards just like America has done over the decades.



The domestic market will be the only major source of income for our home grown airplanes, which include C919, ARJ 21-700, MA-700 at least for the next decade

Potential overseas buyer (and competitors alike) will be watching the quality of our airplanes closely. The Quality of the Products is within our control. Overseas certification and their acceptance of our Certification are not. I believe overseas markets where Airbas, Boeing .. have a stronghold wont adopt CAAC certification as their equal. But as long as we can stand the test of product quality over time, strong safety and operation track records are the best testaments to the strength of CAAC certification. The only way to advance our market share overseas is by putting our destiny in our own hands







.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

Fortunately, China aviation market is the biggest in the world. Any aircraft manufacturer want to stay in healthy profit must claim a share of China market. China airliner are all state controlled. So local manufacturer is bright and getting foreign Certification is more for marketing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

Start of stress test for C919

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Seems as if there are some severe delays with the C919 program ... 



> Taking an increasingly cautious approach to its C919 narrowbody airliner program, Comac has extended its planned duration of flight testing beyond two years, pushing an unannounced target for first delivery into 2019. The schedule could easily slip a little further, since the Chinese state manufacturer is struggling to achieve its stated aim of flying the first C919 in 2016, industry sources say. Two years ago, first delivery was targeted at 2018, but Comac has announced no update since ...



http://aviationweek.com/commercial-aviation/comac-pushes-narrowbody-jet-delivery-2019

Deino


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Seems as if there are some severe delays with the C919 program ...
> 
> 
> 
> http://aviationweek.com/commercial-aviation/comac-pushes-narrowbody-jet-delivery-2019
> 
> Deino


I seriously doubt the authenticity of aviation week. When comes to close connection or insider info about Chinese aviation info. I can bet these western website will come last.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

COMAC is a chinese development of similar Bombardier regional jet...

http://aviationweek.com/commercial-aviation/opinion-comac-tie-bombardier-win-win


----------



## Beast

somebozo said:


> COMAC is a chinese development of similar Bombardier regional jet...
> 
> http://aviationweek.com/commercial-aviation/opinion-comac-tie-bombardier-win-win


You post a 2014 article which is totally wrong in its analysis to prove what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Beast said:


> You post a 2014 article which is totally wrong in its analysis to prove what?



I dont now i always thought COMAC-919 was joint development with bombardier?


----------



## Beast

somebozo said:


> I dont now i always thought COMAC-919 was joint development with bombardier?


That is why aviation week is an anti-China western website that sprut rubbish about C919. It know nothing about Chinese aviation development. The most it create nonsense or recycle known news from other website about Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## feilong

No more buying Boeing that is good news, rather seeing people death flying those Boeing parts manufacture in India. You fly any parts that put made in India, only one way to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

> Static test for C919 has begun
> 
> C919大型客机全机静力试验正式启动
> 
> 2016-04-12 09:37 中国航空新闻网
> 
> 中国航空新闻网讯：4月11日，C919大型客机静力试验机交付暨试验启动会在中航工业强度所上海分部成功举行，标志着C919大型客机静力试验正式启动。
> 
> 中国商飞董事长金壮龙、总经理贺东风、副总经理吴光辉，中航工业副总经理李本正，以及中国商飞、中航工业、民航上海航空器适航审定中心有关部门、所属单位及强度所干部职工共计200余人参加了会议。
> 
> 会上，中国商飞上飞院、上飞公司，强度所分别介绍了试验机的静力试验总体安排、试验机制造及全机静力试验的准备情况。上飞院、上飞公司，强度所现场签署了全机静力试验机交接书。
> 
> 中国商飞董事长金壮龙、中航工业副总经理李本正、民航上海航空器适航审定中心主任顾新、中航工业基础院董事长孙侠生等共同为试验机交付揭幕。接着，中国商飞副总经理吴光辉宣读了全机强度试验现场联合指挥部成立文件。
> 
> 随后，现场联合指挥部总指挥、强度所所长王彬文做了表态发言，他表示：全机静力试验现场联合指挥部将在项目行政指挥系统的统一部署和领导下，率领全体参试人员围绕一个中心，紧抓两条主线，贯彻三个一切，弘扬四种精神，凝心聚力、攻坚克难、确保完成各项试验任务，并着重做好三方面工作：一要深刻认识，高度重视，誓保首飞，为国争光；二要主动靠前、多线并行，确保试验准备工作高效推进；三要薪火传承、继往开来，确保首飞前试验按期完成。
> 
> 会上，还向C919大型客机全机静力试验突击队和联合党支部党员攻关队进行了授旗。
> 
> 中航工业副总经理李本正在讲话中对全机静力试验团队提出了三点要求，一是希望强度所干部职工要提高认识，进一步增强使命感和责任感；二要直面挑战，精心组织，狠抓落实，协同作战，及时解决试验中出现的问题，确保试验进度；三要牢固树立质量安全意识，严格执行各项质量标准，确保万无一失。
> 
> 中国商飞公司总经理贺东风代表中国商飞讲话。他希望强度所与中国商飞要形成合力，相互支持，密切配合；所有参研单位要共同面对挑战，通力合作，在确保质量安全的前提下顺利完成试验任务，共同为确保C919飞机的按期首飞而努力。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Are there any news concerning the C919 ???

Following the last report I know - the one from Flight International - nothing happened ?

Deino


----------



## Deino

More than one month later ... now any latest news on the C919 ??


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> More than one month later ... now any latest news on the C919 ??



Undergoing static tests:

http://www.cannews.com.cn/epaper/zghkb/2016/08/23/A03/story/1117629.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Undergoing static tests:
> 
> http://www.cannews.com.cn/epaper/zghkb/2016/08/23/A03/story/1117629.shtml




Thanks ... but concerning the first flying prototype there are no news ?


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but concerning the first flying prototype there are no news ?


In “通电实验”


----------



## Deino

Does anyone know what's the reason ???



> *Comac Will Not Meet 2016 Target For C919 First Flight*
> Sep 14, 2016 Bradley Perrett * | * Aviation Daily
> 
> BEIJING—Comac will not meet its stated target of flying the first flight-test aircraft of its C919 program this year, industry sources say, as the company concedes that a 2017 first flight is possible. The aircraft is most likely to fly around April 2017—perhaps later—the sources said. The slippage implies a delay in the undisclosed target for first delivery, which in the first half of this year was 2019. Late delivery of C919s, with standard seating for 158, is unlikely ...



http://aviationweek.com/commercial-...m=email&elq2=c378d5c0a1f34fb1a8d53eaeb86bcd1c

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Does anyone know what's the reason ???
> 
> 
> 
> http://aviationweek.com/commercial-...m=email&elq2=c378d5c0a1f34fb1a8d53eaeb86bcd1c


I suggest you not to trust any word from aviation week regarding C919.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Another report:



> *C919 pushes on with static tests in prep for first flight*
> 09 September, 2016, BY: Mavis Toh, Shanghai
> 
> Comac says static strength tests for its C919 programme are slightly behind schedule, but that the team is still on track to complete the required tests by the end of the year, which will give an indication of whether the first flight can go ahead.
> 
> Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institute C919 deputy designer Zhao Junfeng says his team is focused on completing load tests, in support of the programme’s planned first flight for the end of the year.
> 
> “I’ve split things into three stages, first is the tests we need to do before first flight, after that the limit loads, followed by exploratory experiments,” Zhao tells FlightGlobal at AVIC’s newly-built static strength test facility in Shanghai, just a stone’s throw from Comac’s final assembly centre in Pudong.
> 
> Asked if he is satisfied with the test outcome thus far, Zhao says the results “are acceptable”, and that he is focused on using these tests to verify the static strength of the aircraft structure and components.
> 
> “Once we are able to do that, we will report it to the headquarters and tell them that the aircraft is ready to fly.”
> 
> When FlightGlobal visited the test facility in the first week of September, the aircraft was undergoing tests related to its landing gear. The unpainted fuselage had wings and its vertical stabilizer attached.
> 
> Zhao says that to hasten progress, while the main airframe is undergoing tests in Shanghai, tests on movable aircraft parts are being done in Xian.
> 
> He explains that while the ground test aircraft was handed over to the facility in April, there were still “bits of unfinished work” that had to be completed. The team thus had to “tie up loose ends” in manufacturing, while conducting tests concurrently.
> 
> An example is how modifications needed to be made to the aircraft to enable the installations of loading devices.
> 
> This has since pushed static strength test progress back from the previously targeted October completion.
> 
> “Our latest plan is to finish the tests by the end of the year. We need to complete the tests a month before first flight, conclude our experiments and make a report to the chief designer,” says Zhao.
> 
> Asked what is the biggest challenge now for static strength test works, Zhao says: “The main issue is schedule and the need for time. Static strength tests take time and if a certain part is delivered to me late, I will require more time.”
> 
> Comac is officially working toward a year-end first flight for the C919, but FlightGlobal understands that this is likely to be pushed back to early 2017.





https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...with-static-tests-in-prep-for-first-f-429180/


----------



## eldamar

whatsoever it is, there are already 450+ confirmed orders by Chinese airlines and 1 from Thailand. Baby steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

C919 moving ever closer to maiden flight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Finally !!!!

But can anyone give a translation please for image 2 and 6 !? Please.


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Finally !!!!
> 
> But can anyone give a translation please for image 2 and 6 !? Please.



(1) successful completion of static test with 2.5G load limit
(2) successful first ignition of both engines

Cake for the occassion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> (1) successful completion of static test with 2.5G load limit
> (2) successful first ignition of both engines
> 
> Cake for the occassion.




Thanks a lot ... but concerning the "successful completion of static test with 2.5G load limit" ... isn't this a bit low?? As far as I know, both Airbus and Boeing are testing their planes up to even higher loads. Or was this simply the completion for the 2.5G load limit and further tests will follow?

Deino


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Thanks a lot ... but concerning the "successful completion of static test with 2.5G load limit" ... isn't this a bit low?? As far as I know, both Airbus and Boeing are testing their planes up to even higher loads. Or was this simply the completion for the 2.5G load limit and further tests will follow?
> 
> Deino



This is limit load static test before maiden flight, not extreme load test to which Boeing 787(for exmaple) were subjected some 2 years after maiden flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Thanks !

Any clues what the current schedule for the maiden flight ?? ... some reports assume only in the second quarter 2017.

Deino


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Any clues what the current schedule for the maiden flight ?? ... some reports assume only in the second quarter 2017.
> 
> Deino


The cake is already a hint of flight soon. Not as second quarter expected. As for soon. It maybe next month.


----------



## 艹艹艹

*successful ignition *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

long_ said:


> *successful ignition *
> View attachment 351321


It will start running on runaway soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808921450702897152

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Pic taken 3 days ago on 11.12.2016 






Man in white coat: Chairman of the Board COMAC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

The 2nd plane for trial flights is about to roll off the general assembly line 

China plans to develop the C9X9 family with a new integer for X every 5-7 years, X= 2,3,4,5....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eldamar

these are baby steps towards breaking the dualistic grip of boeing and airbus on the commercial aviation industry.

these 156 seater classes are only the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹

Cincinnati, Ohio, December 22, 2016 – This week’s certification of the LEAP-1C engine and its Nexcelle-developed nacelle system marks a key milestone for the Safran/General Electric joint venture in pioneering a new generation of integrated propulsion systems.

The CFM International LEAP-1C will power China’s COMAC C919 jetliner, and includes the first use of Nexcelle’s innovative O-Duct thrust reverser system – which reduces weight, increases thrust reverser efficiency and facilitates engine maintenance.

Certification of the LEAP-1C to CS-E/Part 33 airworthiness standards was signed December 21 in Cologne, Germany by the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) and the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA).

“This certification milestone represents the dedication and professionalism of teams in our two parent companies, GE Aviation’s Middle River Aircraft Systems and Safran Nacelles, which have contributed their know-how and excellence in developing the LEAP-1C’s nacelle system,” said Nexcelle President Kenneth Onderko. “It also marks an aviation industry achievement by providing a truly integrated propulsion system, resulting from the close cooperation of Nexcelle as the nacelle system provider and CFM International as the engine manufacturer.”

The LEAP-1C’s composite O-Duct thrust reverser was developed by Safran Nacelles, with its unique one-piece configuration contributing to a reduced overall structural weight. The design also removes the flowpath bifurcation of two-piece D-Duct designs found in traditional thrust reversers, thereby increasing thrust reverser efficiency.

Other advantages are the use of an electrical thrust reverser actuation system (E-TRAS) that drives the O-Duct aftward to its reverse thrust position, replacing heavier hydraulics; as well as the improved engine maintenance resulting from easier access to the LEAP-1C’s engine core and the thrust reverser components.

The twin-engine C919 currently is being readied for its maiden flight in 2017.

ABOUT NEXCELLE (http://www.nexcelle.com)

Nexcelle is creating smart nacelle systems for tomorrow’s world travel. Headquartered in Cincinnati, Ohio, USA, the company is a 50/50 joint venture of Safran Nacelles and Middle River Aircraft Systems (MRAS), which are leading suppliers of engine nacelles, thrust reversers and aerostructures. Through Nexcelle’s relationship with CFM International, GE Aviation and Safran, the joint venture brings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Low-speed taxing?

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" wmode="transparent" quality="high" height="480" width="480" src="http://video.weibo.com/player/1034:0aff4a8e5f38fd8f58117d98c55d4ebc/v.swf"/>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Congrats !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Another one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Another pic from engine test

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

COMAC C919 pt. 02 in final assembly ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*C919 being prepped for maiden flight*
2017-01-05 16:59 | chinadaily.com.cn | _Editor: Feng Shuang_

_




A model of the China-made C919 passenger airliner is seen at the 8th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 15, 2010. (Photo/Xinhua)_


The C919, China's first self-made passenger jet airliner, has been moved from its assembly base to the test flight center, an indication that the development of the plane has reached a new phase, according to industry sources.

The 168-seat passenger jet, which is being manufactured in Shanghai by the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, or COMAC, has already undergone a series of tests after rolling off the assembly lines in November 2015.

According to Wenhui Daily, COMAC is now making preparations for the plane's maiden flight, *which is expected to take place in early 2017*.

During the Zhuhai Air Show in November 2016, Shanghai-based China Eastern Airlines confirmed that it will become the first company to receive a C919 model. To date, COMAC has received a total of 570 orders for the C919.


********

_I really look forward to the maiden flight, hopefully very soon._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BoQ77

ahojunk said:


> *C919 being prepped for maiden flight*
> 2017-01-05 16:59 | chinadaily.com.cn | _Editor: Feng Shuang_
> 
> _
> View attachment 366112
> 
> A model of the China-made C919 passenger airliner is seen at the 8th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 15, 2010. (Photo/Xinhua)_
> 
> 
> The C919, China's first self-made passenger jet airliner, has been moved from its assembly base to the test flight center, an indication that the development of the plane has reached a new phase, according to industry sources.
> 
> The 168-seat passenger jet, which is being manufactured in Shanghai by the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, or COMAC, has already undergone a series of tests after rolling off the assembly lines in November 2015.
> 
> According to Wenhui Daily, COMAC is now making preparations for the plane's maiden flight, *which is expected to take place in early 2017*.
> 
> During the Zhuhai Air Show in November 2016, Shanghai-based China Eastern Airlines confirmed that it will become the first company to receive a C919 model. To date, COMAC has received a total of 570 orders for the C919.
> 
> 
> ********
> 
> _I really look forward to the maiden flight, hopefully very soon._
> .




Good news. It would prove its value soon. Lesson learned from ARJ21 should help much


----------



## Deino

Maybe a bit dated, but besides the C919, are there any news concerning the MA.700 ??

Deino


----------



## ahojunk

_Now this report says the maiden flight is in Feb, but yet to be confirmed.
It's good news.

========_
C919 expected to experience maiden flight in early 2017
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 19:58, January 06, 2017






China's first homegrown jumbo jet, the C919, is expected to have its maiden flight in the first quarter of 2017, according to Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), the manufacturer of the aircraft. The C919 was moved to the test flight center on Dec. 25, 2016.

The plane has gone through a series of tests after rolling off the assembly line in November 2015, including a systems integration test, static trials and onboard tests. Now the aircraft is ready for ground tests. An industry source said the *plane's maiden flight is scheduled for February*. However, the *exact date has not yet been confirmed*.

By now, the number of orders for the C919 has reached 570. During the Zhuhai Air Show last November, Shanghai-based China Eastern Airlines became the first company to receive the C919 model after signing a cooperative framework agreement with COMAC. China's SPDB Financial Leasing and CITIC Financial Leasing have respectively ordered 20 and 36 of the aircraft.


********
_
After the maiden flight, hopefully things will move quickly.
However, a plane is a complicated piece of equipment.
If more time is needed, so be it.
._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_The following news is 15 months old._

========
*AVIC's MA700 Program Faces Certification Challenges*
By Bradley Perrett, AVIATION WEEK | Oct. 08, 2015

*Obtaining Western airworthiness acceptance is looming as a key difficulty for the AVIC MA700 turboprop airliner program.*

The MA700 has entered detail design, a stage that the manufacturer hopes will be completed this year, though it could stretch into 2016. However, there is no clear path for obtaining FAA or European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) recognition of the oversight of that work by the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC).

Nearly two years after the program's launch, the schedule is unchanged. A first flight is due in June 2017, with first delivery in 2019.

Program executives point out that AVIC has an important advantage that COMAC has lacked in the C919 program: experience gained in developing and supporting similar aircraft. Prior to the MA700, the manufacturer made the 60-seat MA60 and MA600 versions of the Y-7 turboprop, which was an aircraft based on the Antonov An-24. By contrast, COMAC began developing its second aircraft type -- the C919 -- eight years before the February 2016 entry-into-service now expected for its first aircraft, the ARJ21 regional jet.

Delivering the MA700 to a customer in 2019 will not be easy, industry officials say.

To sell the MA700 in many markets -- including most of the large ones-- AVIC will need endorsement of the CAAC type certificate by the FAA or EASA. But the FAA and CAAC have not yet completed a program, reliant on the long-overdue ARJ21, that is intended to result in the U.S. agency recognizing its Chinese counterpart's capabilities in this area. Meanwhile, the CAAC is already overseeing detail design on the MA700, raising the question of whether its assessments can be retrospectively accepted by the foreign agencies.

The C919 is in the same hole, but deeper. The CAAC has had to support C919 development over the past 4-5 years without that FAA recognition.

The first version of the MA700 will seat 78 passengers at 79 cm (31 in.) pitch, compared with 68 passengers for the ATR 72 and 74 passengers for the Bombardier Q400. That is an advantage, because many operators of turboprop airliners are calling for larger aircraft. AVIC eventually intends to offer an MA700 version with at least 90 seats, but plans now say that it will produce a 60-seater, which last year was mentioned as a 50-seat aircraft. The government has imposed that sequence on Avic because a 90-seater would compete with the ARJ21, which has the same capacity.

Perhaps 20% as many MA700s could be sold in the 60-seat version as in the standard length, a program official says. The shorter version will better-suit operations from high altitudes as well as from certain airports, such as many in Indonesia, with short runways surrounded by tall hills.

Program managers are sure that they have a strong concept in the MA700, partly because of its seat count and new Pratt & Whitney Canada PW150C engine. Dong Jianhong, chief designer, says the aircraft's price will be lower than competitors' offerings. The manufacturer is expecting economic benefits from fabricating the aircraft in China and using large structural parts instead of assemblies built from many pieces.

The big question -- as officials involved in the MA700 know well -- is whether the manufacturer can execute the program well enough.

AVIC claims orders for 185 MA700s from 11 customers, but Chinese state manufacturers tend to loosely refer to options and other nonbinding deals as orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

I bet it is safer than ATR flown by PIA and Pakistan should look towards acquisition of some aircraft..!


----------



## ahojunk

_The following news is about a year old. It completed its stress test._

========
*China's MA 700 Turboprop Aircraft Completes Stress Tests*
February 5, 2016






_AVIC MA 700 Turboprop aircraft_

Aviation Industries Corporation of China (AVIC) statement released earlier this week, said, "The strength test of the MA 700 wing and fuselage combination is a large comprehensive test. The test mainly conducts an overall study on the force transmission characteristics of the main load bearing structure of the MA700 wing and fuselage."

China daily newspaper report last August noted that AVIC had signed contracts for 185 MA-700s from 11 domestic and foreign buyers.

"We plan to use the MA-700 series to take at least one-third of the global market for turboprop airliners within 10 years of deliveries starting," said Dong Jianhong, chief designer of the airliner was quoted as saying by the news daily.

"Compared with its competitors, *the MA-700 has better operational economy, a more comfortable cabin environment as well as a number of greener design elements*," Dong said, noting the aircraft will have the most advanced flight control system, known as fly-by-wire technology, which will be the first time it has been used on a turboprop aircraft.

The MA-700's major rivals in the international market will be the European ATR 72 series and the Bombardier Q400 series from Canada.

AVIC estimates that the global aviation market will need at least 2,900 turboprop regional airliners in the next 20 years, of which China will need nearly 350.

According to an August last year report by Air Transport World online, AVIC VP Geng Ruguang said, the MA700 will be off the final assembly line and will launch its inaugural flight in 2017.

It is scheduled to get an airworthiness certificate and be delivered to its first customer in 2019.

The MA700 is the stretched version of the 60-seat MA600, which entered the market in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

ahojunk said:


> _..._
> 
> The MA700 is the stretched version of the 60-seat MA600, which entered the market in 2013.




Thanks, but this last sentence is complete BS ! The MA.700 is a new design.


----------



## ahojunk

Deino said:


> Thanks, but this last sentence is complete BS ! The MA.700 is a new design.


You know much more than me. We have to use our head, just can't believe everything that's published.

========
*MA700 First Flight Delayed One Year; Delivery Not Before 2020*
Oct 31, 2016 Bradley Perrett *| *Aviation Daily






ZHUHAI, China—The MA700 turboprop is now due to fly in 2018, a year later than previously planned, Avic said, forecasting deliveries no earlier than 2020.

The state-owned company is prepared to market the 78-seat aircraft on the basis of only a Chinese airworthiness certificate if, because of regulatory obstacles, it is unable to get FAA validation of the certification.

The MA700 is still in the detail design phase, an AVIC representative said. That phase was supposed to end in 2015, though there was an acknowledged chance that it could extend to into 2016. Describing the new schedule to Aviation Daily in an interview ahead of Airshow China, to be held Nov. 1-6 here, the representative did not disclose reasons for the delay.

Industry sources told Aviation Daily that the MA700 schedule had slipped in September. An AVIC unit in the program delivered a major engineering manufacturing sample, a non-flyable rear fuselage, in September. The timing was rather late for a program that was supposed to execute its first flight in 2017.

The MA700 will be powered by the Pratt & Whitney Canada PW150C engine, a new powerplant that AVIC expects to give it an advantage in the market. Low production costs are intended to be another advantage.

The big prospective disadvantage is lack of Western validation of the airworthiness certificate from the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC), by either the FAA or the European Aviation Safety Agency. Many countries, especially those with advanced economies, insist on certification or validation by the FAA, EASA other highly regarded agencies.

AVIC can sell the aircraft despite that, because the CAAC airworthiness requirements are even higher than the FAA’s, the representative said. The FAA is working with the CAAC toward recognizing the Chinese agency’s competence, but the regulatory program has been delayed.

AVIC’s current production turboprop is the Y-7, based on the Antonov An-24 and now marketed in two versions called MA60 and MA600. The most valuable experience AVIC has gained from the MA60 and MA600 has been learning to work with customer airlines, the representative said. Other AVIC officials have, from time to time, said the company needed a stronger customer focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

BoQ77 said:


> Good news. It would prove its value soon. Lesson learned from ARJ21 should help much



To be fair, C919 seems to be the test bed, not ARJ21. A lot of lesson still need to be learn from C919

Many expert already stated that C919 won't change anything in term of Boeing/Airbus Duopoly in Civil Aviation, the problem with C919 lies in 3 category.

C919 is too small, having a small capacity. mean they cannot be use as a milk cow that the same way C919 competitor (ie Boeing 737 Max and A320neo), which boths goes up to 200 + seating (A320 Cattle Class can seat up to 240 pax), yes, they are abit more expensive (actually about 20 millions more expensive) but they can host 40+ more people in a single trip, that represent 25% increase of gas-fare ratio. It means that C919 have a significant disadvantage on Pax turn around. And being narrow body short/mid haul jet, this is all the plane is about.

C919 still uses quite a lot of foreign parts. From engine to advance avionic, and even tho the aircraft is cheaper than the other, the maintenance fee will be the same, that goes back to the first problem, they have 25% less capacity, which mean each cycle. It strain airliner's operation cost

The third problem is that COMAC does not offer frieght version of C919 (at least I don't know that exist) it may sounded funny, but most aircraft prove their durability and reliability from the cargo version, not passenger version, that is mostly because it was not designed to carry pax and that's why frieght company can use them to more to the limit, kind of like how you would use a truck, instead of a sport car. Without a cargo version of C919, we will never know the true capability of C919, becuase no one will be dumb enough to suggest they test it out with a plane full of people.......

That is the 3 problem plague on C919 at the moment. Expert from Flight Global suggest C919 will achieve 5% of market share, compare to 45% with airbus, 42% with Boeing and 8 % for the rest of the field

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...ht-fleet-forecasts-single-aisle-outlo-428536/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

long_ said:


> bullshit



can you elaborate more than simply saying Bullshit?

Which point do you think I get it wrong? Which point do you think is BS and why?

Otherwise, seems like what you are, in fact, is bullshitting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

jhungary said:


> To be fair, C919 seems to be the test bed, not ARJ21. A lot of lesson still need to be learn from C919
> 
> Many expert already stated that C919 won't change anything in term of Boeing/Airbus Duopoly in Civil Aviation, the problem with C919 lies in 3 category.
> 
> C919 is too small, having a small capacity. mean they cannot be use as a milk cow that the same way C919 competitor (ie Boeing 737 Max and A320neo), which boths goes up to 200 + seating (A320 Cattle Class can seat up to 240 pax), yes, they are abit more expensive (actually about 20 millions more expensive) but they can host 40+ more people in a single trip, that represent 25% increase of gas-fare ratio. It means that C919 have a significant disadvantage on Pax turn around. And being narrow body short/mid haul jet, this is all the plane is about.
> 
> C919 still uses quite a lot of foreign parts. From engine to advance avionic, and even tho the aircraft is cheaper than the other, the maintenance fee will be the same, that goes back to the first problem, they have 25% less capacity, which mean each cycle. It strain airliner's operation cost
> 
> The third problem is that COMAC does not offer frieght version of C919 (at least I don't know that exist) it may sounded funny, but most aircraft prove their durability and reliability from the cargo version, not passenger version, that is mostly because it was not designed to carry pax and that's why frieght company can use them to more to the limit, kind of like how you would use a truck, instead of a sport car. Without a cargo version of C919, we will never know the true capability of C919, becuase no one will be dumb enough to suggest they test it out with a plane full of people.......
> 
> That is the 3 problem plague on C919 at the moment. Expert from Flight Global suggest C919 will achieve 5% of market share, compare to 45% with airbus, 42% with Boeing and 8 % for the rest of the field
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...ht-fleet-forecasts-single-aisle-outlo-428536/



You may think you understand aviation industry, but you don't. I'm not an expert either, but i have spent two years of my life around airplanes. 
First of all, no flight is ever full. 737 can carry max passengers between 180-190, A321 can definitely carry 220, but guess what look at their delivery numbers, they sold more A320s and A319s than A321. If we go by your logic, airlines must be VERY dumb to buy A320s when they can buy a bigger version that can seat more people and bring in more revenue, right?
And cycle costs are different. Smaller aircraft is designed with higher cycles in mind, meaning they would use more parts that time-ex based on hours or calendar year than cycles. And again back to the first point, no flight is ever full, thus having a large airplane i.e a321 without full passenger load would lose more money (higher fuel burn, bigger aircraft = higher landing fee, etc) there are many other factors involved that i don't even know about.
Does 737/320 have a dedicated freight version? No. You an definitely convert one in to cargo hauler, but not from production line.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

ahojunk said:


> _Now this report says the maiden flight is in Feb, but yet to be confirmed.
> It's good news.
> 
> ========_
> C919 expected to experience maiden flight in early 2017
> By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 19:58, January 06, 2017
> 
> View attachment 366414
> 
> 
> China's first homegrown jumbo jet, the C919, is expected to have its maiden flight in the first quarter of 2017, according to Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), the manufacturer of the aircraft. The C919 was moved to the test flight center on Dec. 25, 2016.
> 
> The plane has gone through a series of tests after rolling off the assembly line in November 2015, including a systems integration test, static trials and onboard tests. Now the aircraft is ready for ground tests. An industry source said the *plane's maiden flight is scheduled for February*. However, the *exact date has not yet been confirmed*.
> 
> By now, the number of orders for the C919 has reached 570. During the Zhuhai Air Show last November, Shanghai-based China Eastern Airlines became the first company to receive the C919 model after signing a cooperative framework agreement with COMAC. China's SPDB Financial Leasing and CITIC Financial Leasing have respectively ordered 20 and 36 of the aircraft.
> 
> 
> ********
> _
> After the maiden flight, hopefully things will move quickly.
> However, a plane is a complicated piece of equipment.
> If more time is needed, so be it.
> ._




Cannot wait for Maiden Flight. 

After COMAC ARJ-21 Success, this one too would become another China's Milestone in Civil Aviation Industry.
Congratulations for China and Chinese people  @Shotgunner51 @ahojunk

570 Order in the Beginning is a Big Success for Chinese people, and especially COMAC Industry.


Doesn't care about Butthurt people, just keep barking and trolling.
You cannot stop China's Achievement 



razgriz19 said:


> You may think you understand aviation industry, but you don't. I'm not an expert either, but i have spent two years of my life around airplanes.
> First of all, no flight is ever full. 737 can carry max passengers between 180-190, A321 can definitely carry 220, but guess what look at their delivery numbers, they sold more A320s and A319s than A321. If we go by your logic, airlines must be VERY dumb to buy A320s when they can buy a bigger version that can seat more people and bring in more revenue, right?
> And cycle costs are different. Smaller aircraft is designed with higher cycles in mind, meaning they would use more parts that time-ex based on hours or calendar year than cycles. And again back to the first point, no flight is ever full, thus having a large airplane i.e a321 without full passenger load would lose more money (higher fuel burn, bigger aircraft = higher landing fee, etc) there are many other factors involved that i don't even know about.
> Does 737/320 have a dedicated freight version? No. You an definitely convert one in to cargo hauler, but not from production line.




Thanks so much for Explanation, sir 

Other members can see the difference between *"Real Expert"* and *"Troller Wanabee". *
Maybe he think other people is stupid. lol @grey boy 2 @Jlaw @cnleio

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

razgriz19 said:


> You may think you understand aviation industry, but you don't. I'm not an expert either, but i have spent two years of my life around airplanes.
> 
> First of all, no flight is ever full. 737 can carry max passengers between 180-190, A321 can definitely carry 220, but guess what look at their delivery numbers, they sold more A320s and A319s than A321. If we go by your logic, airlines must be VERY dumb to buy A320s when they can buy a bigger version that can seat more people and bring in more revenue, right?
> 
> And cycle costs are different. Smaller aircraft is designed with higher cycles in mind, meaning they would use more parts that time-ex based on hours or calendar year than cycles. And again back to the first point, no flight is ever full, thus having a large airplane i.e a321 without full passenger load would lose more money (higher fuel burn, bigger aircraft = higher landing fee, etc) there are many other factors involved that i don't even know about.
> Does 737/320 have a dedicated freight version? No. You an definitely convert one in to cargo hauler, but not from production line.



Oh well, let's see



> First of all, no flight is ever full. 737 can carry max passengers between 180-190, A321 can definitely carry 220, but guess what look at their delivery numbers, they sold more A320s and A319s than A321



Well, depends on where you are and what type of route you are talking about, short haul flight usually have multiple legs and are almost always 80-95%, you don't need to be full in one trip,but since they are short haul, you need to be max capacity or else you cannot pick up passenger that get on in the middle of the trip and get off in the middle of the trip.

While flight, as you say, is never full, EXCEPT in holiday, you still need large pax seating.



> If we go by your logic, airlines must be VERY dumb to buy A320s when they can buy a bigger version that can seat more people and bring in more revenue, right?



You do know I am talking about Short/Medium haul aircraft, specifically, Boeing 737, A319/A320 Neo and C919, of course you can use a long haul to fill a short haul route,you can use a A380 to fly between Sydney to Melbourne, that's your choice. If you can afford to do it, yes.



> And cycle costs are different. Smaller aircraft is designed with higher cycles in mind, meaning they would use more parts that time-ex based on hours or calendar year than cycles. And again back to the first point, no flight is ever full, thus having a large airplane i.e a321 without full passenger load would lose more money (higher fuel burn, bigger aircraft = higher landing fee, etc) there are many other factors involved that i don't even know about.



lol, wrong. Flight cycle are counted in a form of take off and landing, taking off once and land once complete a cycle, smaller aircrarft is not designed with high cycle in mind, the aircraft that design with high cycle in mind would have a strong landing gear, which you need to support multiple landing cycle, and that is the stuff most small aircraft is missing.

By the way, I am comparing A320, Boeing 737 and C919, they are more or less the same size, hence even if what you said is correct, they should have similar cycle and, hence, cost should also be similar

C919 (largest version)
-Wingspan - 35.8 meters
-Height - 11.95 meters
-Length - 38.9 meters
-Max Pax - 174

A321neo
-Wing Span - 35.8 meters
-Height - 11.76 meters
-Length - 44.51 meters
-Max Pax - 240

Boeing 737-MAX 9
Wing Span - 35.9 Meters
Height - 12.3 Meters
-Length - 42.2 Meters
Max Pax - 220

*Unless you are claiming a few meters different in length will significantly increase maintenance time and cost, what you are saying does not make sense.*



> Does 737/320 have a dedicated freight version? No. You an definitely convert one in to cargo hauler, but not from production line.



Then what is 737-300SF??

Boeing 737-700C (C stand for convertible) they build with removable seat.
Boeing 737-300SF (Small Frieghter)
Boeing 737-800BCF (Boeing Converted Freighter)

Basically, all convertible is factory build, they build to cargo standard but allow removable seat on the aircraft, in the eariler year, this is where the term "Combi" Aircraft is. Boeing only offer build to production cargo converter, if you have a Boeing 737 and you want it to convert to a Freighter, you will need to bring your aircraft to authorised contractor (Like IAI, Pemco)
boeing themselves don't do it. 

http://aircargopedia.com/pemco.htm






You can of course ask boeing contractor to convert a used Boeing 737 into a frieghter, but they do have production flighter, with both C class (Convertible) , SF class and BCF class frieghter

Oh, by the way, I was a Private Pilot, My wife worked with Sandinavian SAS airline as an flight attendant for 4 years, and my brother is a Boeing Engine Technician for 15 years.


----------



## razgriz19

jhungary said:


> lol, wrong. Flight cycle are counted in a form of take off and landing, taking off once and land once complete a cycle, smaller aircrarft is not designed with high cycle in mind, the aircraft that design with high cycle in mind would have a strong landing gear, which you need to support multiple landing cycle, and that is the stuff most small aircraft is missing.
> 
> By the way, I am comparing A320, Boeing 737 and C919, they are more or less the same size, hence even if what you said is correct, they should have similar cycle and, hence, cost should also be similar
> 
> 
> *Unless you are claiming a few meters different in length will significantly increase maintenance time and cost, what you are saying does not make sense.*
> 
> .



Okay, First of all I don't think we are on the same page for some of my points. I'll try to be clear this time. 

"For long haul aircraft, that make relatively few cycles, the design lifespan is in the order of 40 000 cycles. For short haul the number is higher, sometimes up to 111 000 cycles.

For example, the Boeing 747 has a design number of cycles of 35 000, the MD-80 has 110 000."

http://aviation.stackexchange.com/q...e-lifespan-of-commercial-airframes-in-general



And i never said anything about maintenance time and cost being high due to longer fuselage. However the cost will be higher for a a321 carrying 100 people compare to a319 carrying 100 people. That is due to HIGHER fuel burn for a321 on take and cruise (because its a bit bigger) compare to a319. The airport its going may charge higher landing fee for a321 compare to a319 due to higher weight. There are many other factors which affects cost, but i don't know them all obviously.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jhungary

razgriz19 said:


> Okay, First of all I don't think we are on the same page for some of my points. I'll try to be clear this time.
> 
> "For long haul aircraft, that make relatively few cycles, the design lifespan is in the order of 40 000 cycles. For short haul the number is higher, sometimes up to 111 000 cycles.
> 
> For example, the Boeing 747 has a design number of cycles of 35 000, the MD-80 has 110 000."
> 
> http://aviation.stackexchange.com/q...e-lifespan-of-commercial-airframes-in-general



Umm, you said *SMALL AIRCRAFT*, not short haul aircraft.

Small Aircraft usually refer to Regional Jet, such as ARJ-21, Dash-9, Embraer Brazilia. I would not call a Fully loaded C919, Boeing 737 or Airbus 319.320,321 small aircraft. Airliner, in general (Big or Wide Body and Small or Narrow Body) are designed with long cycle, the only different is you tend to *use more narrow body instead of wide body heavies for short haul, not becuase the heavies (for example Boeing 747) cannot take the long cycle. but because of financial concern.*

There exist short haul route that make so much money, and been travel so many time aday, Airline uses heavies like A380 or Boeing 747 on them, route such as Air China Hong Kong to Taipei (appoximately 1 hours 45 minutes) JAL Toyko to Beijing (2 hours) and Tokyo to Hong Kong.

Also, I am comparing between the same category, not using a Boeing 747 on a MD-80, C919 and A321 is the same szie only A321 is 5 meter's longer, that's nothing in term of a 40 meters long aircraft.



> And i never said anything about maintenance time and cost being high due to longer fuselage. However the cost will be higher for a a321 carrying 100 people compare to a319 carrying 100 people. That is due to HIGHER fuel burn for a321 on take and cruise (because its a bit bigger) compare to a319. The airport its going may charge higher landing fee for a321 compare to a319 due to higher weight. There are many other factors which affects cost, but i don't know them all obviously.



lol.........you are wrong, First of all Engine Output is almost the same, look at the following Parameter

A319neo
Max Pax - 160
Fuel Tank - 7060 US Gal
Range - 6950 Kilometer

A321neo
Max Pax - 240
Fuel Tank - 8700 US Gal
Range - 6500 Km

In a Aircraft to Aircraft comparsion, indeed A319 outperform A321 in fuel efficiency, (With a 8% smaller tank but with 6% more range) the problem is this 6% does not tranlate to Fuel Efficiency per seat (or in your term, FUEL BURN) as A321 can hold 50% more pax.

In fact, a research into A319 and A321 saw A321 won the Fuel Per seat category

http://www.aircraft-commerce.com/sample_articles/sample_articles/fleet_planning_2_sample.pdf

You are using a low end number, which you only use a low pax flow rate as a consideration. And that is the case you need to consider, and that is also my point. You do not have a C919 variant that carry more than 180 people, you did not give your customer choice, and if they have a busy route, they will either have to use multiple C919 to carry that amount or a Single A321 can do the job well.

Point being, I can use a A321 to run a route that have low pax turnover (like 100 pax as you said) but I *CANNOT* use a C919 for high pax rate turn over (over 180 and you are done) and in an Airline, you *WILL HAVE BOTH, *meaning? Why would I have to buy both C919 and A321 for different haul that one for low rate and one for high rate? When I can simply use A321 for both? C919 save you some fuel, but not that a lot.

And if it's like you said, you will only have 100 pax to begin with, then why the heck you are using Narrowbody Jet such as C919, Boeing 737 or A320 series? You can use a regional jet to do the job.So,* what you are doing is try to find a scenario that would make more sense if we are using C919 (with is low rate pax flow) which the very degree of this point already not making any sense, becuase if this is the case, you won't use Narrow Body airliner to begin with.*


----------



## razgriz19

jhungary said:


> Umm, you said *SMALL AIRCRAFT*, not short haul aircraft.
> 
> Small Aircraft usually refer to Regional Jet, such as ARJ-21, Dash-9, Embraer Brazilia. I would not call a Fully loaded C919, Boeing 737 or Airbus 319.320,321 small aircraft. Airliner, in general (Big or Wide Body and Small or Narrow Body) are designed with long cycle, the only different is you tend to *use more narrow body instead of wide body heavies for short haul, not becuase the heavies (for example Boeing 747) cannot take the long cycle. but because of financial concern.*
> 
> There exist short haul route that make so much money, and been travel so many time aday, Airline uses heavies like A380 or Boeing 747 on them, route such as Air China Hong Kong to Taipei (appoximately 1 hours 45 minutes) JAL Toyko to Beijing (2 hours) and Tokyo to Hong Kong.
> 
> Also, I am comparing between the same category, not using a Boeing 747 on a MD-80, C919 and A321 is the same szie only A321 is 5 meter's longer, that's nothing in term of a 40 meters long aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.........you are wrong, First of all Engine Output is almost the same, look at the following Parameter
> 
> A319neo
> Max Pax - 160
> Fuel Tank - 7060 US Gal
> Range - 6950 Kilometer
> 
> A321neo
> Max Pax - 240
> Fuel Tank - 8700 US Gal
> Range - 6500 Km
> 
> In a Aircraft to Aircraft comparsion, indeed A319 outperform A321 in fuel efficiency, (With a 8% smaller tank but with 6% more range) the problem is this 6% does not tranlate to Fuel Efficiency per seat (or in your term, FUEL BURN) as A321 can hold 50% more pax.
> 
> In fact, a research into A319 and A321 saw A321 won the Fuel Per seat category
> 
> http://www.aircraft-commerce.com/sample_articles/sample_articles/fleet_planning_2_sample.pdf
> 
> You are using a low end number, which you only use a low pax flow rate as a consideration. And that is the case you need to consider, and that is also my point. You do not have a C919 variant that carry more than 180 people, you did not give your customer choice, and if they have a busy route, they will either have to use multiple C919 to carry that amount or a Single A321 can do the job well.
> 
> Point being, I can use a A321 to run a route that have low pax turnover (like 100 pax as you said) but I *CANNOT* use a C919 for high pax rate turn over (over 180 and you are done) and in an Airline, you *WILL HAVE BOTH, *meaning? Why would I have to buy both C919 and A321 for different haul that one for low rate and one for high rate? When I can simply use A321 for both? C919 save you some fuel, but not that a lot.
> 
> And if it's like you said, you will only have 100 pax to begin with, then why the heck you are using Narrowbody Jet such as C919, Boeing 737 or A320 series? You can use a regional jet to do the job.So,* what you are doing is try to find a scenario that would make more sense if we are using C919 (with is low rate pax flow) which the very degree of this point already not making any sense, becuase if this is the case, you won't use Narrow Body airliner to begin with.*



Buddy you have no idea what you are talking about. Just because it says on the internet does not mean that's precisely how it works. Pilots don't use full power unless they're basically at their MTOW. There is a term called EPR. Airplanes are smart enough to calculate the take off thrust needed for take off (based on weight and weather conditions) Pilots set the thrust to that level on take off so that they don't burn more fuel than necessary. 

Q400 (Dash 8) has 120,000 cycles air frame limit. Bottom line is aircraft like 737, a320, or a RJ/CRJ, all are designed to have higher number of cycles compare to a 777/747. You said the opposite. 

Anyway I won't argue with you anymore. You are getting your info from google, I'm getting it from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_I will delete the next off topic posts.
Okay, now back on topic - C919._

========






*Heroes behind China's domestically-produced C919 passenger jet*

CGTN

Published on Jan 6, 2017

As China's aviation market continues its explosive growth, it has already become the world's second largest air travel market behind the United States. China's domestically-produced C919 passenger aircraft is expected to enter service in 2017, and in today's "Our Story," we visit the team working on the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

jhungary said:


> C919 *(largest version)*
> -Wingspan - 35.8 meters
> -Height - 11.95 meters
> -Length - 38.9 meters
> -Max Pax - 174
> 
> A321neo
> -Wing Span - 35.8 meters
> -Height - 11.76 meters
> -Length - 44.51 meters
> -Max Pax - 240
> 
> Boeing 737-MAX 9
> Wing Span - 35.9 Meters
> Height - 12.3 Meters
> -Length - 42.2 Meters
> Max Pax - 220
> .




IMO that comparison is off since You cannot compare the largest version of each type but the C919 with the A320 and the B737-MAX-8 !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

Deino said:


> IMO that comparison is off since You cannot compare the largest version of each type but the C919 with the A320 and the B737-MAX-8 !



That is my point all along, C919 does not have a largest version a la A321neo or Boeing 737 MAX-9

Large version of short haul jet is the selling point of both Boeing 737 MAX and A320neo series, without it, it is very hard for C919 to compete in.

And even with C919 and A320, C919 still underperform wrt A320.......


----------



## cirr

Determined Tiger said:


>



MA700
















http://mt.sohu.com/20170106/n477918618.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Wasn't posted here if I'm not wrong !?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

jhungary said:


> That is my point all along, C919 does not have a largest version a la A321neo or Boeing 737 MAX-9
> 
> Large version of short haul jet is the selling point of both Boeing 737 MAX and A320neo series, without it, it is very hard for C919 to compete in.
> 
> And even with C919 and A320, C919 still underperform wrt A320.......



This may be true of the 737/737-MAX series (although the discrepancy may very easily be attributed to something other than mere fuselage capacity), but sales data isn't reflective of this trend when it comes to the A320. Of the original A320 variants, roughly 22% of the sales/orders were of the A321, as opposed to 59% for the A320. Within the A320neo family, roughly 70% of sales thus far has been of the A320neo and 29% for the stretched A321.

The C919 is still in its nascent stages of prototype testing and further development, so it's a tad premature to rule out a planned stretched version or to claim that the program is merely a stepping stone to the C929.


----------



## jhungary

SinoSoldier said:


> This may be true of the 737/737-MAX series (although the discrepancy may very easily be attributed to something other than mere fuselage capacity), but sales data isn't reflective of this trend when it comes to the A320. Of the original A320 variants, roughly 22% of the sales/orders were of the A321, as opposed to 59% for the A320. Within the A320neo family, roughly 70% of sales thus far has been of the A320neo and 29% for the stretched A321.
> 
> The C919 is still in its nascent stages of prototype testing and further development, so it's a tad premature to rule out a planned stretched version or to claim that the program is merely a stepping stone to the C929.



Actually, the reason why A320 does not reflect the Sale of Larger or Stretch Version of A320 series is not the same reasson why C919 will not sell.

I am afriad this post will be deleted if I start talking about A320 and why A320neo have more order than A321neo, so instead of talk about it indetail, I will just say this, A320neo are a favourite amongst low cost airline, and these airline have one concern in common, overhead cost.

As for C919, i am not ruling out anything, I simply say the lacking of Frieght Version, Stretch Version of C919 will make this aircraft less competitive than the Boeing and Airbus. To be fair, no one, even COMAC included would have thought they can really challenge the big 2 with C919. In fact, I don't think anyone sane enough will say that. The fact that C919 retain 500 order (half of them are firm) is not something of a milestone, considering COMAC project to sell over 2500 orders domestically and internationally.and most aircraft depends on pre-order to survive, this is not a very good sign for COMAC which offered C919 on sale for almost 7 years now.

Of course they can make Stretch Version or Frieght version in the future, but then wouldn't what I said is ture then? For which the original C919 is just a steepping stone project for soemthing else. just that time time it's the improved version of C919.


----------



## Akasa

jhungary said:


> Actually, the reason why A320 does not reflect the Sale of Larger or Stretch Version of A320 series is not the same reasson why C919 will not sell.
> 
> I am afriad this post will be deleted if I start talking about A320 and why A320neo have more order than A321neo, so instead of talk about it indetail, I will just say this, A320neo are a favourite amongst low cost airline, and these airline have one concern in common, overhead cost.
> 
> As for C919, i am not ruling out anything, I simply say the lacking of Frieght Version, Stretch Version of C919 will make this aircraft less competitive than the Boeing and Airbus. To be fair, no one, even COMAC included would have thought they can really challenge the big 2 with C919. In fact, I don't think anyone sane enough will say that. The fact that C919 retain 500 order (half of them are firm) is not something of a milestone, considering COMAC project to sell over 2500 orders domestically and internationally.and most aircraft depends on pre-order to survive, this is not a very good sign for COMAC which offered C919 on sale for almost 7 years now.
> 
> Of course they can make Stretch Version or Frieght version in the future, but then wouldn't what I said is ture then? For which the original C919 is just a steepping stone project for soemthing else. just that time time it's the improved version of C919.



I couldn't find a complete listing of the operating costs of 737-8, A321neo, etc. However, the 737-800 series costs $5300-5600 per hour to operate, which is even lower than that of the A320 ($7000 per hour) much less the stretched variants. Reports from JetBlue also claim that the operating costs for their A321 are actually *less* than that of the A320 fleet.

Back on topic... My point was that, at least according to the data above, price isn't the likely factor behind the A320's success over the A321, or the notion that stretched variants of short-haul aircraft are always preferred over the original.

I've no doubt that the C919 isn't going to break any decades-old duopoly, nor am I saying that the current iteration of the C919 will be the company's greatest product. But the pattern from Airbus & Boeing demonstrate that the unstretched models of a particular family still tend to sell well irregardless of how well their enlarged counterparts do.


----------



## jhungary

SinoSoldier said:


> I couldn't find a complete listing of the operating costs of 737-8, A321neo, etc. However, the 737-800 series costs $5300-5600 per hour to operate, which is even lower than that of the A320 ($7000 per hour) much less the stretched variants. Reports from JetBlue also claim that the operating costs for their A321 are actually *less* than that of the A320 fleet.
> 
> Back on topic... My point was that, at least according to the data above, price isn't the likely factor behind the A320's success over the A321, or the notion that stretched variants of short-haul aircraft are always preferred over the original.
> 
> I've no doubt that the C919 isn't going to break any decades-old duopoly, nor am I saying that the current iteration of the C919 will be the company's greatest product. But the pattern from Airbus & Boeing demonstrate that the unstretched models of a particular family still tend to sell well irregardless of how well their enlarged counterparts do.



Again, not going to say why A320 outsell A321 (By the way A321neo outsold A320neo in 2016) There have been endless discussion on the issue in Airliners.net, maybe you can go and read them youself. Otherwise very high chance our post will be deleted

The problem, for C919, I never said the smaller version of Narrow Body cannot sell, the fact that they are selling them mean they still have their market worth, I am saying the C919 lacking variety (Stretch version and Frieght version is a variety) and even if you compare the lower end version, C919 still offer a lot less than their counterpart does, when you can offer a lot to suit a client need, that will be better than a company just offer something on a give or take basis

The point is, if you cannot offer something other people won't or can't do, and what you are offering, other do too with a significantly cheaper cost with more ability, would you go for C919?

I don't see C919 will be of any success had they continue on with this original configuration. It's like Airbus is already offering New Engine Option, and Boeing offering MAX option, would you be going back and buy A320-200 or Boeing 737-800?

.


----------



## Akasa

jhungary said:


> Again, not going to say why A320 outsell A321 (By the way A321neo outsold A320neo in 2016) There have been endless discussion on the issue in Airliners.net, maybe you can go and read them youself. Otherwise very high chance our post will be deleted
> 
> The problem, for C919, I never said the smaller version of Narrow Body cannot sell, the fact that they are selling them mean they still have their market worth, I am saying the C919 lacking variety (Stretch version and Frieght version is a variety) and even if you compare the lower end version, C919 still offer a lot less than their counterpart does, when you can offer a lot to suit a client need, that will be better than a company just offer something on a give or take basis
> 
> The point is, if you cannot offer something other people won't or can't do, and what you are offering, other do too with a significantly cheaper cost with more ability, would you go for C919?
> 
> I don't see C919 will be of any success had they continue on with this original configuration. It's like Airbus is already offering New Engine Option, and Boeing offering MAX option, would you be going back and buy A320-200 or Boeing 737-800?
> 
> .



I don't think anyone expects the C919 program to remain as it is and rely on a single variant; very few civilian airliner projects follow that pattern. Ultimately, the success of the original C919 would hinge upon its price vis-a-vis that of any subsequent stretched or upgraded variants, not necessarily the fact that it's inherently smaller in comparison.


----------



## grey boy 2

Count down of C919 maiden flight has begun, 570 orders has been secured (中国商飞公司C919的首飞已经进入倒计时。
C919大型客机是我国拥有自主知识产权的中短程商用干线飞机。目前已获得全球23家用户的570架订单。)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

The C919 with AShMs ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AlyxMS

Deino said:


> The C919 with AShMs ????
> 
> View attachment 370340


Saw that in Oedosoldier's twitter too.
Most likely a photoshop or the CG contractor making a joke?
Since it's makes no sense, the Chinese text surrounding the CG has nothing to do with military use(it's about the application of 3D printing in aerospace industries), the C919 is in civilian painting scheme, I doubt this will be the start of "Chinese P-8".


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> The C919 with AShMs ????
> 
> View attachment 370340



Perfectly understandable; pilots have the right to worry about cruise ships taking over the transportation business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

By the way, do we have confirmed the number of orders for both the MA60 & MA600 ??


----------



## 艹艹艹

*C919 successfully completed 2.5g static test*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China's large airliner expects maiden flight in first half of 2017*
2017-02-06 15:42 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_





_Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows a test bench for C919 plane at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. (Photo: Xinhua/Pei Xin)_

China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft C919 is expected to take its maiden flight in the first half of 2017, the People's Daily reported Monday.

The Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based developer of the aircraft, has almost completed the onboard systems installation as well as major static and system integration tests, since it was built on Nov. 2, 2015.

The static test simulates the pressure of flight on the aircraft.

"We tested the whole aircraft, its key components and connecting parts," said Li Qiang, an expert at the Design and Research Center of COMAC.

The C919, with over 150 seats and standard range of 4,075 kilometers, is expected to compete with the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new-generation 737, which currently dominate the market.

By the end of 2016, 21 customers have placed orders for more than 500 C919 aircraft, and COMAC expects to sell at least 2,000.

China's first regional commercial aircraft, the ARJ21, began commercial operation in June 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

*The C919 is part of China’s efforts to develop a homegrown aviation industry in one of the world’s biggest and fastest-growing air travel markets.(AP File Photo)*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...fly-in-2017/story-GdGfM32LNgAtZzEkA3xv3O.html



After years of delays, China’s first large homemade passenger jetliner will take to the air for its maiden flight in the first half of this year, state media reported Monday.

State-owned aircraft maker Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China Ltd., or Comac, based in Shanghai, has nearly completed work on the 175-passenger C919, the ruling Communist Party newspaper People’s Daily reported.

The C919 was originally due to fly in 2015, but has been beset by delays blamed on manufacturing problems. It is now scheduled to enter service in 2019, aimed at competing with the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737, along with the Russian Irkut MC-21.

Airbus and Boeing say the market for new aircraft will be worth more than $5 trillion over the next 20 years. Industry experts say China faces a tough slog capturing a significant share of that market, even with government support. Comac has 517 orders for the C919.

Company officials couldn’t immediately be reached.

The C919 is part of China’s efforts to develop a homegrown aviation industry in one of the world’s biggest and fastest-growing air travel markets. China currently relies heavily on foreign-made aircraft.

Last June, the ARJ21-700, China’s first homemade regional jet, made its debut flight carrying 70 passengers. The jet is one of a series of initiatives launched by the party to transform China from the world’s low-cost factory into a creator of profitable technology in aviation, clean energy and other fields.

The ARJ21, also made by Comac, is a rival to aircraft made by Bombardier Inc. of Canada and Brazil’s Embraer SA.


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828937595774238720


----------



## haidian

*Chinese passenger plane to rival Boeing and Airbus tipped to be in skies by July*
David Reid | @cnbcdavy
4 Hours AgoCNBC.com
China's first homegrown passenger plane is to take to the skies before July this year, according to state media.

A China state-owned manufacturer first unveiled the C919 in November 2015, leaving analysts wondering whether it can compete with major manufacturers such as Airbus and Boeing.






The single-aisle aircraft, which can seat 168 passengers, has now installed its on-board system and undertaken a series of load tests.


The People's Daily Online said Tuesday that test results confirm "that the framework of the jetliner is strong enough to support future navigation."

The plane, produced by the state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), was originally scheduled to make its debut journey in 2015, but the date was pushed back to satisfy additional testing.

COMAC designed the C919 plane to compete with other single aisle jets such as the Airbus 320 and Boeing's 737.

In 2015 Qatar Airways Chief Executive Akbar Al Baker said that he would have "no hesitation at all in buying Chinese airplanes," as long as they were made to the standard that he wanted.

"There is nothing wrong with buying Chinese. You use an iPhone, which is made in China. Designed by somebody else, but made in China. I think it would be good for this (Boeing/Airbus) monopoly to be broken," Al Baker told CNBC at the Dubai Airshow.

The state manufacturer told media in November 2016 it has received 570 orders for the C919 from 23 customers, including government run firms Air China, China Southern and Shanghai-based China Eastern Airlines.

Chinese demand for new airplanes is proving a key battleground for passenger plane makers. Airbus estimated in its 2016-2035 forecast that the Chinese airlines will need nearly 6,000 new planes worth US$945 billion over the next two decades.

COMAC has also developed a smaller regional jet, the ARJ21, which took to the skies in June 2016.

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/07/chinese-passenger-plane-to-rival-boeing-and-airbus-by-july.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arbit

Thats a proper achievement. Congrats. 
One question. What is the source of engines? Russia ?


----------



## cloud4000

arbit said:


> Thats a proper achievement. Congrats.
> One question. What is the source of engines? Russia ?



Initially, it will use CFM LEAP engines, which are used by A320neos and 737max aircraft. I presume China will eventually develop its own engine to power the aircraft.

I'm surprised it took China this long to enter the commercial aircraft market, but entered they have. Let's see how they will do in this competitive environment.


----------



## arbit

cloud4000 said:


> Initially, it will use CFM LEAP engines, which are used by A320neos and 737max aircraft. I presume China will eventually develop its own engine to power the aircraft.
> 
> I'm surprised it took China this long to enter the commercial aircraft market, but entered they have. Let's see how they will do in this competitive environment.



Their main target market is domestic. Internationally the competition will be not so easy with Airbus and Boeing in fray.
But a domestic passenger plane and huge requirement potentially saves billions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

AIR TRANSPORT
*China's Comac C919 Edges Toward First Flight*
by Jennifer Meszaros
- January 17, 2017, 9:00 AM




Comac has begun taxi and brake testing of the first C919, scheduled for first flight in the first half of the year. (Photo: Comac)

China’s efforts to develop a second airliner to boost the nation’s economic competitiveness and prestige is slowly coming to fruition in the form of the C919, the inaugural flight of which officials expect as soon as late March.

Developed by state-run Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (Comac), the narrowbody has reached the early stages of pre-flight trials, including taxi and brake tests, according to a Comac official who spoke with AIN on the condition of anonymity.

“Every day, the experimental test pilots get progressively more involved in testing different things,” he told AIN. “It looks like it will fly late in the first quarter or early in the second quarter. After that you probably won’t see it fly for quite a while.”

According to the same official, the C919’s major avionics systems such as the navigation, flight management system and autopilot remain incomplete, however. Final design reviews also remain pending.

Launched in 2008, the C919 program has experienced a series of setbacks that pushed back its maiden flight and delivery date, originally scheduled for 2014 and 2016, respectively. Despite the delays, the narrowbody serves as a testament to China’s ambitions to advance its standing in the aerospace manufacturing value chain.

The smaller ARJ-21-700 regional jet, also developed by Comac, entered service in June 2016 after a lengthy development program that finally culminated in Chinese certification in late 2014. In July 2016, leasing groups Friedmann Pacific Asset Management and China Aircraft Leasing Limited signed a deal to buy up to 60 of the aircraft.

The ARJ-21 has collected a total of 413 orders and commitments from 19 customers since program launch in 2002. Comac delivered the second ARJ-21 to Chengdu Airlines on September 29, and on December 2 the aircraft obtained the first foreign airworthiness certificate, issued by the Republic of Congo.

“We learned from the ARJ,” said the Comac official. “There are certain things that we want to do this time around that we didn’t do last time.”

With the ARJ-21-700, avionics integration proved one of the biggest development impediments. On the C919, the cockpit “won’t be as integrated as the [ACJ] Neo” but will “be closer to a [Boeing] Max,” he said.

“It still will not be the same level of integration but again what the balance of that is obviously the cost,” he added. “A better established process” and English-language manuals have also helped in C919’s development.

As the C919 edges toward its first flight, Comac continues to work toward gaining a production certificate for the ARJ. While the official said that won’t happen until it builds between 10 and 15 airplanes, once obtained the certificate will allow the aircraft to undergo a series of upgrades, including a new avionics suite and better integration of its major systems. For aircraft already in service, Comac will offer a retrofit.

http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-n...7/chinas-comac-c919-edges-toward-first-flight






*Video - Comac C919 edges toward first test flight*
Published on 26/01/2017 01:00 - By aeronewstv.com





Comac C919 edges toward first test flight 
Over a year after it was officially presented, the *COMAC C919* has embarked on the final stretch before its first take off. The Chinese aircraft manufacturer switched on the CFM Leap 1C engines on its test aircraft for the first time on 9th November. The twin engine jet then joined the ranks of the COMAC flight test department on December 25th.

Since then, a series of ground tests has begun, including low-speed runs, as shown in this _AirForceWorld_ short video, shot on December 28th. We see the C919 rolling a few seconds on one of the runways at Shanghai-Pudong International Airport before stopping. These are rare images because the*Chinese aircraft manufacturer COMAC* is very cautious about giving out any information on its programme. The C919’s maiden flight is scheduled for the first half of 2017. According to our sources, COMAC has even set a date: June 15th. If so, it’s a symbolic one, on Chinese President Xi-Jinping’s birthday.

A total of six aircraft will be used for flight testing. The Chinese medium-haul plane, seating 156 to 168 passengers, is expected to enter service next year. China Eastern Airlines will be the first company to take delivery of the new aircraft.

http://www.aeronewstv.com/en/indust...omac-c919-edges-toward-first-test-flight.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

Another clip about the progress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

This is huge! China could save billions of dollars!


----------



## Deino

COMAC C919 spotted again during taxi tests ... any more news ??









PS ... just found this !! ... So how long until maiden flight ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

First full taxiing test completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> First full taxiing test completed.




"Full" in the meaning they were done to full length and/or full speed ?? ... or the tests in preparation to maiden flight are completed now ?


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836539545013231616


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*First China-produced passenger plane set for its maiden voyage*
2017-02-27 09:30 | CGTN | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





_A C919 aircraft, the first Chinese-made large passenger plane, has entered
the preparation phase for its maiden flight. (Photo/COMAC)_​
Chinese manufacturers are preparing to take the nation's first passenger plane on its maiden flight. The locally designed and built aircraft marks a significant milestone in Chinese manufacturing, as China moves up the global production chain.

The COMAC C919, China's first locally designed and built passenger plane, has completed most of its ground-based pre-flight evaluations, and is expected to make its maiden flight later this year. The plane is a testament to China's determination to become a high-end manufacturing powerhouse.

Over 90 percent of the C919's main body could be built by Chinese manufacturers that supplies parts to top international aircraft makers like Boeing, Airbus, and Bombardier. China's manufacturing industry is making great efforts to move upwards in the global production chain.

"In last year's Government Work Report, Premier Li Keqiang advocated the Craftsman's Spirit. Two key factors for being a manufacturing giant are innovation and the ability to realize them. So my proposal this year concerns the education of qualified high-end industrial workers," Yuan Shouqi, a deputy to the National People's Congress, told CGTN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Best of luck China! I am sure lots of videos will be posted by members.

If anyone could put a word in to Comac to pick PW for the engines next time to help us out...that's be great


----------



## yantong1980

cloud4000 said:


> Initially, it will use CFM LEAP engines, which are used by A320neos and 737max aircraft. I presume China will eventually develop its own engine to power the aircraft.
> 
> I'm surprised it took China this long to enter the commercial aircraft market, but entered they have. Let's see how they will do in this competitive environment.





arbit said:


> Their main target market is domestic. Internationally the competition will be not so easy with Airbus and Boeing in fray.
> But a domestic passenger plane and huge requirement potentially saves billions.



Agree, Airbus and Boeing are two rival giant, plus they're both are Western's 'jewel crown' in aviation industry. In other side there's strong prejudice against China made technologies. But it depend on China, if COMAC performance good in domestic, or foreign user, everything will change in future. But again, time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Another test this morning ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

COMAC is smart enough to follow international norms that C919 will be manufactured with Chinese components and western parts, just as Airbus and Boeing jets are made withs parts sourced from domestic and foreign suppliers.

However, C919 will have to be time tested in Chinese domestic market before it can be accepted widely by foreign buyers. The current and future domestic market is huge and is ranking top for market growth, therefore there shall be little problem in break even financially for COMAC.

Resistance to new manufacturer and new product is normal, I don't think COMAC is expecting large foreign orders initially. Time is on COMAC's side, just like ZPMC, Chinese high speed trains, Huawei, OPPO, Lenovo and others that have gone through the long road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836901851987488768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China's ARJ21 passes flight test over Qinghai-Tibet Plateau*
2017-03-06 15:08 | People's Daily Online | _Editor: Li Yan





ARJ21 regional jet (Photo/China News Service)
_
The ARJ21-700, China's first independently developed regional jet, has successfully *completed a high-altitude test flight, after completing 16 missions in seven days*. The aircraft completed the test near Xining Airport, which is 2,184 meters above sea level. This milestone proves the plane capable of flying in a plateau environment, according to Wang Xiaotong, an official with the Qinghai branch of the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) Northwest Regional Administration.

The ARJ21 regional jet can seat up to *90 passengers, and boasts a flying range of between 2,225 and 3,700 kilometers*. The aircraft will be used mainly for commercial flights from central cities to surrounding small and medium-sized cities.

According to Wang, there are only two ARJ21-700 aircraft currently in operation, both flying between Shanghai and Chengdu. However, the aircraft is designed to meet operation requirements at plateau airports in complicated environments. Most airports in Shaanxi, Gansu, Ningxia and Qinghai are built at altitudes of more than 1,500 kilometers above sea level.

The performance of an aircraft's engine is significantly reduced at high altitudes, and its driving force decreases sharply, necessitating stringent safety standards. The successful flight test over the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau fully verified the high-altitude capability of of the ARJ21 after an operation system upgrade. The aircraft will be put into service at all airports in Qinghai province, said Wang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840110419318460416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> COMAC is smart enough to follow international norms that C919 will be manufactured with Chinese components and western parts, just as Airbus and Boeing jets are made withs parts sourced from domestic and foreign suppliers.
> 
> However, C919 will have to be time tested in Chinese domestic market before it can be accepted widely by foreign buyers. The current and future domestic market is huge and is ranking top for market growth, therefore there shall be little problem in break even financially for COMAC.
> 
> Resistance to new manufacturer and new product is normal, I don't think COMAC is expecting large foreign orders initially. Time is on COMAC's side, just like ZPMC, Chinese high speed trains, Huawei, OPPO, Lenovo and others that have gone through the long road.


Well said! *The most important factor* is COMAC must be able to show that the *"SAFETY LEVEL" of C919* is *nothing less than the Boeing and Airbus aircraft in operations*. China's own domestic market for aircraft of this capacity is HUGE, can afford to rely on own market for many years to come, and achieving break-even level should not be a problem at all. Safety and reliability will be displayed and achieved during "some reasonable operations" (not necessarily wait for decade long; but several years of mass and intensive operations will be quite significant), as well as the technological excellence from the continuous improvements. Commercial opportunities will come later on.

Just be patient. One big step at a time. It has been shown over and over again countless times, a nation's resilience, persistence and patience will bear the fruit, sooner or later!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waja2000

lcloo said:


> COMAC is smart enough to follow international norms that C919 will be manufactured with Chinese components and western parts, just as Airbus and Boeing jets are made withs parts sourced from domestic and foreign suppliers.
> 
> However, C919 will have to be time tested in Chinese domestic market before it can be accepted widely by foreign buyers. The current and future domestic market is huge and is ranking top for market growth, therefore there shall be little problem in break even financially for COMAC.
> 
> Resistance to new manufacturer and new product is normal, I don't think COMAC is expecting large foreign orders initially. Time is on COMAC's side, just like ZPMC, Chinese high speed trains, Huawei, OPPO, Lenovo and others that have gone through the long road.



Anyway COMAC need get EASA and FAA certification for C919 before can sell to majority of oversea country. this is hard part many will issue influence too, include politic， how long will take. Airbus/Boeing usually take 1-1.5 year after first flight. if C919 can get certification in 2 year will be very good already.


----------



## 帅的一匹

waja2000 said:


> Anyway COMAC need get EASA and FAA certification for C919 before can sell to majority of oversea country. this is hard part many will issue influence too, include politic， how long will take. Airbus/Boeing usually take 1-1.5 year after first flight. if C919 can get certification in 2 year will be very good already.


The domestic market alone can feed the C919 project , not to mention the overseas market.


----------



## waja2000

wanglaokan said:


> The domestic market alone can feed the C919 project , not to mention the overseas market.



Comac also target C919 for Export market.


----------



## samsara

waja2000 said:


> Comac also target C919 for Export market.


But just to fulfill the on-hand C919 domestic orders will take COMAC many years... this also provides COMAC lot of time to get the relevant int'l certificates... though its build-up capacity to fulfill any export orders will have to wait many more years. Like some already said in this thread and the other thread about the ARJ21, _COMAC will be having quite busy years for many years to come!_


----------



## Deino

According to Safran, the first flight of the C919 could take place in April.

Via:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842672130386886656
http://www.journal-aviation.com/actualites/35718-le-1er-vol-du-c919-pourrait-avoir-lieu-en-avril

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

waja2000 said:


> Comac also target C919 for Export market.


Comac already has a confirmed order from 1 of the Thai airlines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

*Chinese-made large passenger jet passes assessment for maiden flight*

SHANGHAI, March 25 (Xinhua) -- China's first large domestically designed and built passenger jetliner has passed a major technical assessment, bringing it a closer to its maiden flight, sources with the developer said Saturday.

An evaluation committee consisting 63 aviation specialists from across China has agreed the C919 is technically ready for its maiden flight, said the Shanghai-based aircraft maker, Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) in a press release.

The experts have worked in seven teams to assess the jet's design, structure and performances, which they have tested in labs, on board and during low-speed taxiing, it said.

The committee has proven the C919 is technically airworthy but the jet is still subject to electromagnetic compatibility and taxiing tests before it takes to the air.

The jet was built in 2015 and COMAC completed the onboard systems installation as well as major static and system integration tests before the technical assessment.

The C919, with over 150 seats and a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, is expected to compete with the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new-generation 737, which currently dominate the market.

By the end of 2016, 21 customers had placed orders for more than 500 C919 aircraft, and COMAC expects to sell at least 2,000.

China's first regional commercial aircraft, the ARJ21, began commercial operation in June 2016. 

people cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

@Get Ya Wig Split, you come closer to the threshold, just few more 

*COMAC C919: The China's Jet - SPIEGEL Online - 25.03.2017*






AP / Wang Jiliang / ImagineChina





imago/Xinhua





AP / Wang Jiliang / ImagineChina





imago/Xinhua





AP / Wang Jiliang / ImagineChina





AP / Wang Jiliang / ImagineChina





AP / Wang Jiliang / ImagineChina





Getty Images

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...-passes-assessment-for-maiden-flight-4585418/

By: PTI | Beijing | Published:March 25, 2017 6:48 pm 

China’s first homegrown large passenger plane has passed a major technical assessment, bringing it closer to its maiden flight as the Communist giant seeks to challenge the dominance of western aviation giants like Boeing and Airbus in the global market.* An evaluation committee consisting 63 aviation specialists from across China has agreed that the C919 — a twin-engine, narrow-body aircraft similar in size to the Airbus 320 and Boeing 737 series of jets — is technically ready for its maiden flight, the Shanghai-based aircraft maker Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) said.*

The aircraft is designed to compete head-to-head with its Airbus and Boeing rivals. The experts have worked in seven teams to assess the jet’s design, structure and performances, which they have tested in labs, on board and during low-speed taxiing, it said.

The committee has proven the C919 is technically airworthy but the jet is still subject to electromagnetic compatibility and taxiing tests before it takes to the air, state-run Xinhua news agency reported. The jet was built in 2015 and COMAC completed the onboard systems installation as well as major static and system integration tests before the technical assessment.

The C919, with over 150 seats and a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, is expected to compete with the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing’s new-generation 737, which currently dominate the market, the report said. Both Airbus and Boeing have assembly plants in China considering the growing demand for new aircraft.

Airbus had delivered 153 aircraft to Chinese operators last year, its seventh consecutive year of more than 100 deliveries, AirbusChina said earlier this year. A recent Boeing forecast said China will need 6,810 new aircraft in the next 20 years at an estimated cost of USD one trillion. *By the end of last year, 21 customers had placed orders for more than 500 C919 aircraft, and COMAC expects to sell at least 2,000.*

China’s first regional commercial aircraft the ARJ21 began commercial operation in June last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Title1234

Deino said:


> By the way, do we have confirmed the number of orders for both the MA60 & MA600 ??


Nice cabin


----------



## lcloo

Today 2017 April 16th, COMAC C-919 carried out the first high speed taxi run. 

After the several scheduled high speed taxi runs are completed, the maiden flight shall follow, likely to be in May.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

lcloo said:


> Today 2017 April 16th, COMAC C-919 carried out the first high speed taxi run.
> 
> After the several scheduled high speed taxi runs are completed, the maiden flight shall follow, likely to be in May.
> 
> View attachment 391036




http://v.ifeng.com/video_6524103.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

*



*


*C929飞机已启动工程发展规划*
2017-04-14

中国航空报讯：4月8日，“中俄产业投资合作”系列研讨会之“中俄民用航空合作与金融支持”专题研讨会在北京举行。研讨会由丝路规划研究中心、中信改革发 展研究基金会、中国俄罗斯友好协会、秦皇岛市人民政府联合主办。全国政协副主席、丝路规划研究中心理事长、中国俄罗斯友好协会会长陈元，俄罗斯上议院议 员、俄罗斯中国友好协会会长德米特里·费奥多罗维奇·梅津采夫，中国商飞总经理贺东风，航空工业民机部部长庞真，中国航发民机办主任龚海平以及政界、航空 界、金融界的中俄专家学者出席研讨会。
陈元表示，中俄之间最突出、最亟须的优势互补领域就在民用航空工业领域，在重大飞机项目上的共同研发、联合制造。中俄当前在民用航空工业领域已经开始推进大型宽体客机和重型直升机等项目，中俄联合发展民用航空工业可以形成互惠互利的格局。

陈 元强调，中国民机工业当前正面临从单通道客机向宽体客机的产业跨越，中国商飞的C919飞机在2017年将完成首飞，走向适航取证的工程发展阶段。 C929飞机的中俄联合工作团队正在组建中，已经开始了工程发展的规划。中国在民机工业领域的合作推动模式，可以参考、借鉴空客建立和发展的历史成功经 验，要有明确的战略目标。同时可以率先从金融支持进行创新突破，支持中俄合作企业共同进行一批航空分支技术的联合研制。用孵化、投资引导中俄两国的潜在供 应商企业，迅速与宽体客机、重型直升机项目进行型号、产品的零部件配套。希望在大型客机的复合材料、航空电子等零部件产品门类中，中俄都能仿效空客的机体 复合材料联合研制的格局，对中俄企业之间的合作建立优先的金融支撑项目。

随后，50多位中俄专家学者以航空产业及科技合作、航空产业发展与金融服务为主题展开分组讨论。来源：中国航空新闻网 



net translation

C929 aircraft has started engineering development planning
2017-04-14
China Aviation News: April 8, "Sino-Russian industrial investment cooperation" series of seminars "Sino-Russian civil aviation cooperation and financial support" seminar held in Beijing. The symposium was jointly organized by Silk Road Planning Research Center, CITIC Reform Development Research Foundation, China Russian Friendship Association and Qinhuangdao Municipal People's Government. Chairman of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, Chairman of the Silk Road Planning Research Center, Chen Yuan, President of the Russian Friendship Association of China, Member of the Russian House of Representatives, President of the Russian Association of China Friendship Association Dmitry Fyodorovich Meguevse, General Manager He Dongfeng, Minister of Aviation Industry Civil Affairs Pang Zhen, Director of China Aviation Administration Office Gong Haiping and political, aviation, financial circles of Chinese and Russian experts and scholars attended the seminar.

Chen Yuan said that the most prominent and most urgent advantages between China and Russia in the field of civil aviation industry, in major aircraft projects on the joint research and development, joint manufacturing. China and Russia in the field of civil aviation industry has begun to promote large-scale wide-body aircraft and heavy helicopters and other projects, the Sino-Russian joint development of civil aviation industry can form a mutually beneficial pattern.

Chen Yuan stressed that China's civil aircraft industry is currently facing from single-channel aircraft to wide-body aircraft industry across, China's commercial flight C919 aircraft will be completed in 2017, the first flight to the proof of the development stage. C929 aircraft in the Sino-Russian joint work team is under construction, has begun the planning of engineering development. China's cooperation in the field of civil aircraft industry to promote the model, you can refer to learn from Airbus to establish and develop the history of successful experience, there must be a clear strategic objectives. At the same time can take the lead from the financial support for innovation breakthroughs to support Sino-Russian cooperative enterprises to jointly carry out a number of joint development of aviation branch technology. With hatching, investment and guide the potential suppliers of China and Russia enterprises, rapid and wide-body aircraft, heavy helicopter project models, product parts supporting. It is hoped that in the category of composite materials, avionics and other parts of large passenger aircraft, China and Russia will follow the pattern of Airbus's composite materials and establish a preferential financial support project for the cooperation between Chinese and Russian enterprises.

Subsequently, more than 50 Chinese and Russian experts and scholars to aviation industry and technology cooperation, aviation industry development and financial services as the theme of group discussions. Source: China Aviation News Network






ARJ-21-900 (Top) and ARJ-21-700 - Xiamen Airline graphics

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Makarena

will we finally see China's Air Force One for real this time?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Makarena said:


> will we finally see China's Air Force One for real this time?



Too small for an Air force one...


----------



## Daniel808

HannibalBarca said:


> Too small for an Air force one...


No, It's Big enough.
COMAC C929 is in the same class with Airbus 340, Boeing 777, and Iluyshin-96M.
Remember, Russian Air Force one is Iluyshin 96M, France and Italy air force one is Airbus-340.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Daniel808 said:


> No, It's Big enough.
> COMAC C929 is in the same class with Airbus 340, Boeing 777, and Iluyshin-96M.
> Remember, Russian Air Force one is Iluyshin 96M, France and Italy air force one is Airbus-340.



it was about the 919 (A320 Equivalent) not 929...


----------



## Makarena

HannibalBarca said:


> Too small for an Air force one...



I was actually talking about 929


----------



## ahojunk

*China-made C919 passenger jet to take off soon*
(Xinhua) 09:33, April 19, 2017






_Photo taken on April 11, 2017 shows a C919, the first large passenger aircraft designed and built by China, in a hangar in Shanghai, east China. The C919 passed the last expert assessment on Tuesday, its manufacturer announced. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)_


SHANGHAI, April 18 -- The C919, the first large passenger aircraft designed and built by China passed the last expert assessment on Tuesday, its manufacturer announced.

The aircraft was given the go-ahead to begin a series of high-speed taxiing tests, the last step before its maiden flight. The process usually takes one to two months.

According to Shanghai-based Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), 25 experts from Chinese research institutes, civil aviation administration, and domestic jet makers formed Tuesday's assessment panel. They reviewed the preparedness of both the aircraft and ground services for the maiden flight.

In March, the aircraft passed a major technical assessment.

The C919, with over 150 seats and a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, is a medium-haul commercial aircraft.

The Chinese jetliner was rolled off assembly line in 2015. COMAC said 21 customers had placed orders for more than 500 aircraft by the end of 2016, and it expects sales to exceed 2,000.

China has invested heavily in commercial passenger jet manufacturing. The ARJ21, its first regional aircraft, began commercial operations in June 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

【国产下一代客机长啥样？中国臭鼬工厂放大招】4月21日，商飞“灵雀B”在湖北荆门漳河机场成功首飞。“灵雀B”是新一代民机气动布局的喷气式缩比飞行验证机，翼展超过6米，最大起飞重量240千克，采用大边条翼融合布局和可收放起落架，机身大量运用复合材料。研制团队“梦幻工作室”被誉为中国商飞的臭鼬工厂。

【 what next generation domestic aircraft looks like? China skunk factory shows 】 on April 21, comac "spirit finches B " in hubei jingmen saw its first successful flight at the airport. "spiritFinch B " is a new generation of commercial jet flight test machine, pneumatic layout a wingspan over 6 meters, maximum take-off weight 240 kilograms, the layout and the big wing of edge fusion can gear on, fuselage use of composite materials in large quantities.Development team has been hailed as a "dream studio" comac skunk works.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Makarena

would love to see more info and pics on that


----------



## Deino

Reportedly the final inspection for certificate of first flight took place and that report notes that still another high speed taxiing with front landing gear up is required ... .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

one of the great thing happen in China by Chinese minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Thank You @yusheng ... You really made my day !


----------



## Deino

http://news.carnoc.com/list/400/400453.html


4月23日国产大飞机C919将进行高滑抬前轮试验



> 民航资源网2017年4月22日消息：*根据民航局空中交通网的公告，4月23日08:30至11:00，C919飞机在上海浦东机场进行高滑抬前轮试验*，受此影响，浦东机场通行能力预计下降70%左右。
> 
> 目前C919大型客机首架机已经通过了首飞放飞评审，并于近日完成了第3次高速滑行测试。*在明天的高滑抬前轮实验后，C919很快将会迎来首飞*。



Translation of the highlighted text:

_According to CAAC, C919 will conduct high speed taxing test with *front landing gear off ground* between 08:30 AM to 11:00 AM on April 23rd at Pudong airport.

After the test on April 23rd, C919 will conduct its first flight any time soon._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looks just like Airbus plane

Are the engines also made in China ?

Looks very sharp from inside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Looks just like Airbus plane
> 
> Are the engines also made in China ?
> 
> Looks very sharp from inside


The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) is using the new LEAP-1C Integrated Propulsion System engine (a high-bypass turbofan engine, successor to the best-selling CFM56) from CFM International, a 50/50 joint company between the France's Safran Aircraft Engines (formerly known as Snecma) and the USA's GE Aviation (a division of General Electric). This engine is a superior rival to the Pratt & Whitney PW1000G in the single-aisle jetliner market. See 'Safran in China'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## patero

samsara said:


> The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) is using the new LEAP-1C Integrated Propulsion System engine (a high-bypass turbofan engine, successor to the best-selling CFM56) from CFM International, a 50/50 joint company between the France's Safran Aircraft Engines (formerly known as Snecma) and the USA's GE Aviation (a division of General Electric). *This engine is a superior rival to the Pratt & Whitney PW1000G in the single-aisle jetliner market*. See 'Safran in China'



I'm not sure about other factors, but wouldn't the PW1000gs higher bypass ratio of 12.5 to 1 make it more fuel efficient than the LEAP-1C with an 11 to 1 ratio? And the PW1133g and 1135g also have more thrust than the LEAP-1C (max 33,000 lbs and 35,000 lbs compared to LEAP-1Cs 30,000 lb max).

I'm not an aircraft engineer and don't fully understand how to evaluate a jet engine, but I would argue these are two extremely important parameters. 

Still the LEAP-1C is a great engine. Analysis I have read seems to indicate though that the C919 and C929 will struggle to compete with comparable Airbus and Boeing models for cost efficiency. Assuming this is true, other than the engines what other factors might affect the comparative performance of the C919?


----------



## samsara

patero said:


> I'm not sure about other factors, but wouldn't the PW1000gs higher bypass ratio of 12.5 to 1 make it more fuel efficient than the LEAP-1C with an 11 to 1 ratio? And the PW1133g and 1135g also have more thrust than the LEAP-1C (max 33,000 lbs and 35,000 lbs compared to LEAP-1Cs 30,000 lb max).
> 
> I'm not an aircraft engineer and don't fully understand how to evaluate a jet engine, but I would argue these are two extremely important parameters.
> 
> Still the LEAP-1C is a great engine. Analysis I have read seems to indicate though that the C919 and C929 will struggle to compete with comparable Airbus and Boeing models for cost efficiency. Assuming this is true, other than the engines what other factors might affect the comparative performance of the C919?



I ain't an aircraft engineer either thus not able to answer your question about the higher bypass ratio/fuel efficiency matter. But I just guess --provided your inference is sound-- there's possibility that Safran as well as the GE are _the more willing parties_ to conduct businesses with China [than the PW]. Both Safran and GE have been operating lots of business lines in China for long period... have good partnerships, hint: just read at the '_Safran in China_' link above for some idea on how much both sides are engaged in many types of cooperation. I know GE also has lots of investments in China too.

You're right the competition in passenger airliner jet will be tough, but in no way it's tougher than the aerospace industry. Of course COMAC realizes that from the outset. But fortunately China's huge domestic market alone will provide lots of sale orders for the home-built aircraft for many years to come. Also the strategic benefits of being capable to produce the big passenger aircraft in the long run certainly outweigh the sole consideration of the simple cost-benefit calculations. Absolutely do not think the prolonged reliance over the duopoly Boeing-Airbus is anything healthy for any major power!

One step at a time. Just think on China's industrial power progresses over decades, it certainly has the competitive capability [over time], as it has been showing repeatedly over years that once it puts enough focus and pour in resources in some particular field, at the end it will excel at the corresponding field [though it may take some time to arrive at that stage]. For sure, never begin then never arrive... 

As regarding the wide-body *COMAC C929*, it is a JOINT PROJECT between the COMAC AND Russia's United Aircraft Corporation (UAC). The aircraft is scheduled to conduct first flight in 2023 and to be introduced three years later.

Too early to comment on the C929 right now; but enough to say, one should have faith in the *combined power and technological prowess* of the two major powers in this field.
Once again, the strategic benefits in the long run outweigh the sole consideration of the simple monetary calculations in such an important sector like this big passenger aircraft. Think as well the possible spin-off benefits and the related research efforts of having such domestic aircraft industry.

ONE STEP AT A TIME 
_yet steadily makes significant progress over time _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

patero said:


> I'm not sure about other factors, but wouldn't the PW1000gs higher bypass ratio of 12.5 to 1 make it more fuel efficient than the LEAP-1C with an 11 to 1 ratio? And the PW1133g and 1135g also have more thrust than the LEAP-1C (max 33,000 lbs and 35,000 lbs compared to LEAP-1Cs 30,000 lb max).
> 
> I'm not an aircraft engineer and don't fully understand how to evaluate a jet engine, but I would argue these are two extremely important parameters.
> 
> Still the LEAP-1C is a great engine. Analysis I have read seems to indicate though that the C919 and C929 will struggle to compete with comparable Airbus and Boeing models for cost efficiency. Assuming this is true, other than the engines what other factors might affect the comparative performance of the C919?



It is not true to say LEAF engine out perform P&W 1xxx series.

If you are into Aircraft Engine, you can read this article (which is a direct comparison between LEAP and P&W1000)

https://airinsight.com/2011/11/09/c...w-body-engines-gtf-vs-leap-maintenance-costs/

If you do not speak Aeronautical Engineering, like me, the high light is as follow

LEAF uses multistage compression to achieve the low fuel burn goal, while P&W uses gearbox to regulate the compression stage to get the near identical output resulting less stage and hardware required by the P&W Engine. Which translate to less maintenance cost.

P&W : Axial flow,1-stage geared fan, 2-3 stage LP, 8 stage HP
LEAP : 1 fan, 3-stage LP, 22:1 10-stage HP

P&W have higher dry thrust over LEAP

LEAF have a lower by-pass ratio at 11:1 than P&W 12.2:1

P&W Have a lower Operating Temperature than LEAF, by 60-130 degree

However, P&W have higher operation cycle than LEAF.

Also, both said they are equally in fuel efficiency at 12-15%, but since P&W have higher dry thrust, they have a better ratio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Watch the COMAC C919 just completed the high speed taxi test with nose gear lift-off.
(this video shows that action clearer)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856030100747239424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patero

@samsara, I did read that Pratt and Whitney are having supply issues with the fan blades for the PW1000g, maybe that is why COMAC are using LEAF due to limited availlability. I agree that more competition for the two big aircraft manufacturers is better in the long run for the aviation industry.

@jhungary, thanks for the reading, it confirms something I read last year on Bloomberg (I think) but couldn't find the article. Great link too, reading through that site is going to keep me busy.


----------



## samsara

*COMAC flies the prototype "Lingque B" with integrated fuselage*

*By Henri Kenhmann - East Pendulum - 23 April 2017*

A few days before the inaugural flight of the first Chinese commercial airliner *C919*, the aircraft manufacturer COMAC flew a prototype with integrated fuselage - the "Lingque B" (灵雀 B, literally means 'the spirit of small bird') - on a reduced scale.

The small demonstrator of 240 kilograms took off at 3:06 pm Beijing from the Jingmen Zhanghe General Aviation Airport in Hubei Province. The craft completed its entire flight in autonomous mode, without any intervention from the ground.

This first flight means that COMAC officially starts the flight test phase for its future aircraft research.



























It should be noted that the "Lingque B" is the largest scale demonstrator in China in the civilian field, with a wingspan exceeding six meters. Its BWB (Blended Wing Body) configuration, in theory, offers better aerodynamic performance compared to the traditional TAW (Tube and Wings) configuration, thanks to the total integration of the central body with the wing, which considerably reduces the drag, and consequently the fuel consumption and the landing and take-off distances of the aircraft as well.

This COMAC integrated fuselage prototype is made largely of composite, part of its cell and the landing gear produced through 3D printing.

Its designers, a team of young engineers from the "Dream Studio" (梦幻工作室) of the COMAC Civil Aviation Research Center in Beijing, are hoping to examine the low-speed aerodynamic properties, maneuverability and stability of the configuration at Fuselage, to study the associated flight control.

The "Lingque B" will now proceed to three types of flight tests to successively validate the platform, the performances and the payloads. The China Flight Test Establishment (CFTE), Beihang University and five other Chinese entities also participated in this development program thanks to an Open Lab collaboration model.

To be continued.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

the first time, the second time, the Nth time,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nang2

yusheng said:


> View attachment 392667
> View attachment 392666
> View attachment 392669
> View attachment 392668
> 
> 
> the first time, the second time, the Nth time,
> View attachment 392684


the cartoon is so adorable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

the second C919 under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

*China’s New Jet Will Seek Share of World’s Largest Aircraft Market*
Bloomberg News
‎26‎ ‎April‎, ‎2017‎ ‎6‎:‎00‎ ‎AM

Comac said to prepare for maiden flight of C919 before end-May
China’s single-aisle market to account for 75% of demand
China is set to become the world’s largest market for aircraft and the nation’s first domestically developed large jet will aim to grab a share of that business.

The country will need 6,810 aircraft valued at more than $1 trillion in the two decades through 2035, Boeing Co. predicted in September. That would make China the biggest single-country market for planes, and the third-largest as a region, behind Europe and North America.

State-backed Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China Ltd. is poised to conduct the first flight of the locally built C919 before the end of May, according to two people familiar with the matter, who asked not to be identified because the information isn’t public. The test flight is delayed by more than a year.







The nation will surpass the U.S. as the world’s largest air-travel market even sooner, around 2024, according to the International Air Transport Association. The number of people flying to, from and within China will jump to 1.3 billion by 2035, compared with 1.1 billion for the U.S., IATA said.





Of China’s total plane demand in the 20-year period, 75 percent will be single-aisle -- a category dominated by Boeing’s 737 and Airbus SE’s A320 family that the C919 will be looking to break.





China Eastern Airlines Corp. will be the first carrier to take delivery of the C919. Comac received 570 orders as of November for the plane, which will need to be certified by U.S. and European authorities before it can fly there.

_— With assistance by Dong Lyu_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ao333

lcloo said:


> *China’s New Jet Will Seek Share of World’s Largest Aircraft Market*
> Bloomberg News
> ‎26‎ ‎April‎, ‎2017‎ ‎6‎:‎00‎ ‎AM
> 
> Comac said to prepare for maiden flight of C919 before end-May
> China’s single-aisle market to account for 75% of demand
> China is set to become the world’s largest market for aircraft and the nation’s first domestically developed large jet will aim to grab a share of that business.
> 
> The country will need 6,810 aircraft valued at more than $1 trillion in the two decades through 2035, Boeing Co. predicted in September. That would make China the biggest single-country market for planes, and the third-largest as a region, behind Europe and North America.
> 
> State-backed Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China Ltd. is poised to conduct the first flight of the locally built C919 before the end of May, according to two people familiar with the matter, who asked not to be identified because the information isn’t public. The test flight is delayed by more than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation will surpass the U.S. as the world’s largest air-travel market even sooner, around 2024, according to the International Air Transport Association. The number of people flying to, from and within China will jump to 1.3 billion by 2035, compared with 1.1 billion for the U.S., IATA said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of China’s total plane demand in the 20-year period, 75 percent will be single-aisle -- a category dominated by Boeing’s 737 and Airbus SE’s A320 family that the C919 will be looking to break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Eastern Airlines Corp. will be the first carrier to take delivery of the C919. Comac received 570 orders as of November for the plane, which will need to be certified by U.S. and European authorities before it can fly there.
> 
> _— With assistance by Dong Lyu_



Hope you guys good luck. This would be quite the achievement. Bombardier's aviation division will probably die in 10 years if you guys manage to get this thing certified in NA and EU.


----------



## JSCh

*C919 to get airworthiness certification from Europe*
By Yang Jian | 00:01 UTC+8 April 28, 2017

CHINA’S homegrown passenger jet C919 is likely to receive airworthiness certification from the European aviation safety regulator, a key step for the narrow-body aircraft to enter the Western market, officials said yesterday.

Patrick Ky, executive director of the European Aviation Safety Agency, said at an inaugural session of an aviation safety conference in Shanghai yesterday that certifying the C919 was part of ongoing talks for a bilateral air safety agreement between the two regions.

The Civil Aviation Administration of China is conducting airworthiness tests on the C919, said Li Jian, deputy director of CAAC.

The airworthiness tests measure the aircraft’s suitability for safe flight, and the airworthiness certificate is issued by the national aviation regulator.

Once the EASA certifies the C919’s airworthiness, the single-aisle aircraft can be sold to European countries. China and the United States are also negotiating a bilateral airworthiness agreement, the CAAC has said.

The aircraft has completed 118 tests, including 21 taxiing tests, and is ready for its maiden flight, He Dongfeng, general manager of the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, told the conference.

Shanghai Airport Authority said the plane’s maiden flight is scheduled for early May.

The C919, with 168 seats and a range of 5,000 kilometers, will compete with the updated Airbus A320 and Boeing’s new-generation 737.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *C919 to get airworthiness certification from Europe*
> By Yang Jian | 00:01 UTC+8 April 28, 2017
> 
> CHINA’S homegrown passenger jet C919 is likely to receive airworthiness certification from the European aviation safety regulator, a key step for the narrow-body aircraft to enter the Western market, officials said yesterday.
> 
> Patrick Ky, executive director of the European Aviation Safety Agency, said at an inaugural session of an aviation safety conference in Shanghai yesterday that certifying the C919 was part of ongoing talks for a bilateral air safety agreement between the two regions.
> 
> The Civil Aviation Administration of China is conducting airworthiness tests on the C919, said Li Jian, deputy director of CAAC.
> 
> The airworthiness tests measure the aircraft’s suitability for safe flight, and the airworthiness certificate is issued by the national aviation regulator.
> 
> Once the EASA certifies the C919’s airworthiness, the single-aisle aircraft can be sold to European countries. China and the United States are also negotiating a bilateral airworthiness agreement, the CAAC has said.
> 
> The aircraft has completed 118 tests, including 21 taxiing tests, and is ready for its maiden flight, He Dongfeng, general manager of the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, told the conference.
> 
> Shanghai Airport Authority said the plane’s maiden flight is scheduled for early May.
> 
> The C919, with 168 seats and a range of 5,000 kilometers, will compete with the updated Airbus A320 and Boeing’s new-generation 737.


In addition to all the safety & technical aspects, part of the parcels: the business transactions and political dealing play vital roles in such certification of this kind of magnitude, talking about the bargaining chips put on table by all the concerning major players.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 帅的一匹

Long way to go


----------



## NirmalKrish

yusheng said:


> View attachment 393928
> View attachment 393928



Nice looking bird Congratulation's China!

Is it cleared for operational status on CAT II, CAT IIIa, B landings? The only thing that is baffling me is why they have not taken the time to incorporate carbon composites in the design instead decided to go all out on an aluminium Alloy frame.


----------



## yusheng

NirmalKrish said:


> Nice looking bird Congratulation's China!
> 
> Is it cleared for operational status on CAT II, CAT IIIa, B landings? The only thing that is baffling me is why they have not taken the time to incorporate carbon composites in the design instead decided to go all out on an aluminium Alloy frame.


C是China的首字母，也是商飞英文缩写COMAC的首字母，第一个“9”的寓意是天长地久，“19”代表的是中国首型中型客机最大载客量为190座。C919中型客机是建设创新型国家的标志性工程，具有完全自主知识产权。针对先进的气动布局、结构材料和机载系统，研制人员共规划了102项关键技术攻关，包括飞机发动机一体化设计、电传飞控系统控制律设计、主动控制技术等。*先进材料首次在国产民机大规模应用，第三代铝锂合金材料、先进复合材料在C919机体结构用量分别达到8.8%和12%。*

baidu 
the advanced aerodynamic layout, structural materials and airborne systems, total of 102 key technologies were developed , including aircraft engine integration design, FBW control of active control law design, etc..

Advanced materials in this domestic civil aircraft is applied in large-scale, third generation aluminum lithium alloy materials, advanced composite materials in dosage of C919 body structure were respectively 8.8% and 12%.

by the way , if you understand some Chinese philosophy such as "中庸 not Excess and not deficiency“, you will not be "baffling", ”小步快走 rapid advance with every small but solid progress“ is better than “”好高骛远 to boil the ocean”
then, you will not be baffling why India AV is always under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ao333

NirmalKrish said:


> Nice looking bird Congratulation's China!
> 
> Is it cleared for operational status on CAT II, CAT IIIa, B landings? The only thing that is baffling me is why they have not taken the time to incorporate carbon composites in the design instead decided to go all out on an aluminium Alloy frame.



I think it was mentioned somewhere that carbon plastic hulls were too complicated to design. Aluminium was easier.


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 50-80% of income for US defence sector comes from Airplane sales (Commercial plane sales) which passes thru companies like Boeing/Lockhead Martin etc and others that make the Engines for such planes.
> 
> Russian/Chinese breaking of that Monopoly has long lasting effects
> 
> A single Unit of Airlineer can bring 200 Million to 1 Billion in Proceed and is a *GOLDEN COW* for companies like Boeing and Lockhead martin etc
> 
> *More planes are sold (Commercial planes)* = More war weapons are created for US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane excessive sale price tag is the #1 reason why US is able to fund rediculously expensive projects like F-35
> 
> Whenever there is a global threat against the HONEY COW , epionage units do get busy to discredit the emerging plane technology
> 
> Would be interesting to see how Boeing reacts to this emerging threat on Global market
> 
> The strange aspect of the Stats is that countries like France / Germany don't even show up on global stage that is how dominant Boeing's Monopoly is on the overall market



You have to understand that the C919 is an assembly project. It will use foreign engines and avionics, which is the only way this plane will get certified. This will also make the C919 not cost competitive vis-a-vis A320/B 737 on the global market. This is why there aren't any firm bids for this plane outside of China.

Nevertheless, subsidizing this beast is necessary for AVIC's long-term success. I am actually quite confident that you guys will eventually destroy UAC and Embraer though. Keep it up!


----------



## UKBengali

wanglaokan said:


> Long way to go



Yes, we still need a fully indigenous Chinese airliner that has it's own engines and avionics.
But this is the start of that journey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

_The COMAC C919 program will have SIX PROTOTYPES in total_
_for conducting flight tests and certifications._

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859093241244692480

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

long_ said:


>


*China's first homemade passenger jet COMAC C919
to make maiden flight on FRIDAY 20170505*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859611217278648320


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859696746162786305
---------
_*"A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step." - Confucius (551-479 BCE)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SOHEIL

Good luck ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

Can't wait for this extremely big moment, hopefully good weather on the 5th

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Makarena

woah, that is one sleek plane

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

*Homemade passenger jet set for 1st flight*

By Xinhua, May 3, 2017





In this file photo dated April 27, 2017, China's first domestically-built large passenger jet C919 is being reviewed by
the Civil Aviation Authority of China. China rolls out this jet in a bid to compete with Boeing and Airbus. (Ding Ting / Xinhua)​
China's first domestically produced single-aisle passenger jet, the C919, is expected to take to the sky for its maiden flight on Friday, as the country endeavors to meet soaring domestic travel demand and break the global market duopoly of Boeing Co and Airbus Group SE.

The debut flight is set to take place at Shanghai Pudong International Airport, subject to weather conditions, the C919's Shanghai-based manufacturer, Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, said on Wednesday.

Soon after it was *established in 2008*, COMAC began the research to develop the twin-engine C919, which would be used for *medium-haul flights with 158 to 174 seats*. It is expected to compete with the updated Airbus A320 and the new-generation Boeing B737.

China has its own military and regional aircraft manufacturers, and the development of the airplane serves as a key index to assess the country's industrial and technical manufacturing capacity.

"_*The first flight of the C919 signals that China will be able to make a significant breakthrough for the country's civil aircraft manufacturing industry, and it could have the opportunity to break the monopolies of Boeing and Airbus,*_" *said Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at Carnoc.com, a large Chinese civil aviation website.*

Despite the promising future, Lin said the C919's entry to the market won't occur soon. *The date it goes into operation is expected to be between 2020 and 2022.*

*So far, COMAC has received 570 orders for the C919 from 23 clients*, including domestic airlines such as the State-owned Air China, China Southern and China Eastern; and private airlines Hainan Airlines and Sichuan Airlines. China Eastern will be the first to take delivery.

Overseas orders account for about 10 percent of the total, including airlines from Germany and Thailand and others from the Asia Pacific region and Africa.

Boeing earlier predicts that China will need *5,110 new single-aisle airplanes through 2035*, accounting for 75 percent of the total delivery for China from global aircraft manufacturers.

"_While the program has faced its share of challenges - like any development program of this size - the results speak for themselves,_" said Steven Lien, president of Honeywell Aerospace Asia Pacific, one of the C919's suppliers.

"_The C919 is a sleek, modern and efficient airplane. It is ready to compete on a global scale, heralding China's ambitious plans to grow and develop its domestic air transportation industry with the help of international partners._"

COMAC said last week it _has started_ the research to develop a _wide-body_ commercial jet with Russia for delivery within 10 years.

http://www.chinadailyasia.com/nation/2017-05/03/content_15607803.html


P.S. GLAD to see this special thread of COMAC C919 gets promoted to be the STICKY ONE!! Thank You  dated 20170504

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Crew members of C919 1st flight (C919首飞五人机组)
5月5日，C919国产大型客机即将在上海浦东机场进行首飞，到底是谁将驾驶C919的“处女航”？

据解放日报·上观新闻5月3日消息，记者从中国商飞试飞中心了解到，按照目前计划，试飞中心试飞团队的五名试飞员将组成首飞机组，包括1名机长、1名副驾驶、1名观察员与2名工程师。这其中，最引人关注的无疑是作为飞行试验直接执行者和监控者，以及试飞结果和结论最重要裁决者的试飞员。

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

Has the flight test completed as of yet or is it still yet to progress? if so is there a live stream link anyone has?

All the best to China!


----------



## onebyone

Made-in-China C919 aircraft prepares for maiden flight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


> Crew members of C919 1st flight (C919首飞五人机组)
> 5月5日，C919国产大型客机即将在上海浦东机场进行首飞，到底是谁将驾驶C919的“处女航”？
> 
> 据解放日报·上观新闻5月3日消息，记者从中国商飞试飞中心了解到，按照目前计划，试飞中心试飞团队的五名试飞员将组成首飞机组，包括1名机长、1名副驾驶、1名观察员与2名工程师。这其中，最引人关注的无疑是作为飞行试验直接执行者和监控者，以及试飞结果和结论最重要裁决者的试飞员。


Crew of China's First Domestically-produced Passenger
Jet C919 Confident in Maiden Flight - CCTV+ (EngSub)

*Test Flight Engineer, Ma Fei: "Pilots are like dancers while we are the choreographers."*

*Observer of C919, Qian Jin: "Observers are the third eyes for the pilots or, we can say, a firewall for safety."*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Maiden flight likely to be afternoon tomorrow. Keep track on CCTV news reporting.

Weather forecast cloudy and strong wind. Hope that would not change the schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860135586958422017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

If anybody happens to find a link to a livestream, please post it! Much appreciated!


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Maiden Flight*
Just check iFeng.com, should begin around 14:00 5th May (Shanghai time) which means less than 8 hours to go, at Runway #4 of Shanghai Pudong International Airport. I may drive by and have a look, hope the weather is good.







http://www.comac.cc/xwzx/gsxw/201705/03/t20170503_5154637.shtml​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Shotgunner51 said:


> *Maiden Flight*
> Just check iFeng.com, should begin around 14:00 5th May (Shanghai time) which means less than 8 hours to go, at Runway #4 of Shanghai Pudong International Airport. I may drive by and have a look, hope the weather is good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 394697
> 
> 
> http://www.comac.cc/xwzx/gsxw/201705/03/t20170503_5154637.shtml​


Thanks for this timely information, can't wait to witness this mile stone of Chinese Aviation break through

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

One hour to go ...


----------



## yusheng

http://app.cntv.cn/special/cportal/...veeyXarxlxDMJdMAQSP5nm170505&fromapp=cctvnews


live

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

yusheng said:


> http://app.cntv.cn/special/cportal/...veeyXarxlxDMJdMAQSP5nm170505&fromapp=cctvnews
> 
> 
> live




Here too !

https://www.pscp.tv/w/a9qu5jF4a1FEe...KT854cTUHhU6AF6fVEcvX3x4jn3SSYr2JXSTWIg7uxaOk

and here too:






... and I just have to go to school right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dungeness

CCTV 13 Live Now!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

live http://live.sina.com.cn/zt/l/v/mil/c919sf/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Dungeness

grey boy 2 said:


> live http://live.sina.com.cn/zt/l/v/mil/c919sf/





I have everything on right now. It has been a long journey since "*Project 708*".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860377016452825090

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Up up on the way

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NirmalKrish

oh wow, Shes a beauty - congratulations to china! def no ordinary feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

grey boy 2 said:


> Up up on the way




There is nothing that can stop China. Not recounts, not "flower revolution", not religious conflicts, and certainly not cows or any other animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Makarena

congrats China, what a beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

90 minutes flight test







Getting ready for landing

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule

Congratulation hope one day China will crush Boeing and Airbus monopoly of civil aviation market

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

*China's first large passenger jet is now airborne*
by Jon Ostrower @jonostrowerMay 5, 2017: 2:54 AM ET
Related: The world's new planes in 2017

The takeoff in Shanghai on Friday afternoon was watched by people around the globe, including at least 2 million on Chinese microblogging platform Weibo.

Comac also offered an unprecedented look inside the maiden flight of a new airliner. The company streamed live images from the jet's cockpit looking over the shoulder of its test pilots as they performed gentle maneuvers off the coast. Neither Boeing nor Airbus has ever provided a live view of the cockpit on a first flight.





Five new planes you may fly in soon



The Chinese jet's first flight is the biggest and most visible milestone in its development. But it still has a long way to go before it's carrying passengers and competing with its U.S. and European competitors.

The start of aerial testing kicks off months or years of grueling certification tests, and meeting safety standards might require design changes. Comac will also need to win the trust of airlines in China and elsewhere by proving the jet can operate efficiently and reliably on scheduled flights.

However, the milestone marks another key achievement for China on its ascent to challenging the west and cultivating its aerospace ambitions. The country is already an adept designer of military aircraft, but has sought to catch up to Boeing in the U.S. and Airbus in Europe in manufacturing civilian airliners.





The C919 prototype was unveiled in November 2015.


So far it's been slow-going. The country's state-owned airlines first signed up to buy the jet in 2010, and it was originally supposed to enter service in 2016. The prototype wasn't unveiled until November 2015, and the project has been beset by technical delays as China learns the ropes of airliner development.

Comac, a state-run enterprise, has partnered with western suppliers for nearly all the jet's major systems to share technology and learn how to mass produce an airliner.

Related: China's first big jetliner clears final hurdle before flying

The C919's main customers will be China's domestic airlines. China Eastern Airlines will be the first carrier to operate the C919 when it completes testing and secures approval from China's aviation regulator.

China is on track to surpass the U.S. by 2030 as the world's largest commercial aviation market. Chinese airlines are buying hundreds of Boeing and Airbus jets to grow their fleets.

Boeing estimates that the country will need a trillion dollars worth of new airplanes over the next two decades, including more than 5,100 of the same size as the C919.



CNNMoney (Seattle)First published May 5, 2017: 2:03 AM ET

http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/05/news/china-comac-c919-takes-flight/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 帅的一匹

pakistanipower said:


> Congratulation hope one day China will crush Boeing and Airbus monopoly of civil aviation market


I don't like the word crush. I prefer compete.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Successful flight, mission completed





We're lucky enough to witness a small step forward of our long march
Long live the "People's Republic Of China"

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ultima Thule

wanglaokan said:


> I don't like the word crush. I prefer compete.


No sir i would say that crush monopoly of Boeing and Airbus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Well done China, i've done my part to stay for the whole flight, mission completed for myself as wellGood night to myself and out

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Beautiful! Congratulation!

Competition is good for business.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

*Chinese-made large passenger jet #C919 takes off on its maiden flight. Here're some key development stages #XinhuaTV*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860395915546419200 EIGHT counts for another remarkable achievement!!! JIAYOU!!!






*SHANGHAI, May 5 (Xinhua) -- China sent its homegrown large passenger plane C919 into sky on Friday 2017-05-05, becoming one of the world's top makers of jumbo aircraft.*
*
The flight makes China the fourth jumbo jet producer after the United States, Europe and Russia. It also marks a milestone for the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based manufacturer of C919.*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 帅的一匹

Huge market to explore, congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

Congratulations to all! 

570 pre-orders and growing.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Götterdämmerung

BTW, I just got the info that Boeing's (originally German Böing) first engineer was a Chinese, Wong Tsu.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Shotgunner51

Götterdämmerung said:


> BTW, I just got the info that Boeing's (originally German Böing) first engineer was a Chinese, Wong Tsu.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

Congrats again !!! what a beautiful bird ....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GS Zhou

Götterdämmerung said:


> BTW, I just got the info that Boeing's (originally German Böing) first engineer was a Chinese, Wong Tsu.


The China at that moment was dirt poor and in a completely desperate situation. The country was struggling with endless civil wars among the warlords in different provinces, facing with the aggression from Imperial Japanese army, China at that time even could not produce the matches by her own, needless to say planes. That's why talents like Mr. Wong could not work for China. But Wong can now feel relaxed on the heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> *570* pre-orders and growing.


As per Boeing's market research, *single aisle* is the most demanding (70%) product among all catg, more than *26,000 units needed in the coming 2 decades* globally, and China will be world's single largest market. Therefore for COMAC or China civilian aviation industry as a whole, *C919 is definitely the primary product to conquer market share*, and to achieve economy of scale, not ARJ21 or C929 or widebody developed in due course. As scale of C919 climbs, it also helps to deepen own supply chain.





http://www.boeing.com/resources/boe...nloads/Boeing_Current_Market_Outlook_2015.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

GS Zhou said:


> The China at that moment was dirt poor and in a completely desperate situation. The country was struggling with endless civil wars among the warlords in different provinces, facing with the aggression from Imperial Japanese army, China at that time even could not produce the matches by her own, needless to say planes. That's why talents like Mr. Wong could not work for China. But Wong can now feel relaxed on the heaven.


So true! So similar to the other story of Dr. Qian Xuesen!

Anyone has more info about the life and works of Mr. Wong Tsu, esp. in Eng, pls kindly share here  I just knew his name by now!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*China’s Homegrown Jumbo Passenger Jet C919 Takes to the Sky*

*China Pictorial, May 05, 2017*

*China sent its homegrown large passenger plane C919 into sky on May 5. Thousands of people witnessed the historic moment of the aircraft’s debut.*

The flight makes China the fourth jumbo jet producer after the United States, Europe and Russia. It also marks a milestone for the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based manufacturer of the C919. The C919 project was launched in 2006. Two years later, COMAC was established in Shanghai, considering the city’s technology advantage in the aviation industry. The C919 is also the joint outcome of global cooperation and global talent. Through consistently researching mature aircraft models, adopting scientific methods, and utilizing the resources of the industry, and technology and talent from all over the world, COMAC managed to create its own passenger jets, said He Dongfeng, vice-chairman and president of COMAC.

Before the flight, the C919 has passed a series of strict tests since rolling off the assembly line in November 2015. To date, COMAC has received 570 orders from 23 clients for the C919.





*November 2, 2015:* The C919 rolls off the assembly line in Shanghai. by Wan Quan/_China Pictorial_​




*April 20, 2017:* COMAC engineers make adjustments to the C919 before a high-speed taxiing test in Shanghai.
by Wan Quan/_China Pictorial_​




*May 5, 2017:* China’s homegrown large passenger plane C919 takes off on its maiden flight in Shanghai.
by Xu Xun/_China Pictorial_​




*May 5, 2017:* The C919 flies high in the clouds. The C919 is a single-aisle commercial aircraft built for
medium-haul flights, with up to 174 seats and twin engines. by Wan Quan/_China Pictorial_
_(according to @xinfengcao this beautiful picture in the clouds was taken from an accompanying plane)_​




*May 5, 2017:* The C919 takes a safe landing in Shanghai. by Xu Xun/_China Pictorial_​




*May 5, 2017:* Pilots wave to spectators after the safe landing. by Chen Jian/_China Pictorial_​
http://www.chinapictorial.com.cn/en/features/txt/2017-05/05/content_740169.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SOHEIL

Congratulations ...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## assassin123

Awesome pics! congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Sleek, state-of-the-arts, homemade!

A happy sight...all the very best of wishes to our Chinese friends, brothers!

I purpose a toast to all the engineers, technicians and workes who made this Bird fly.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## samsara

Shotgunner51 said:


>


*KEY DONN remembers WONG TSU*





(Chinese spoken video)

This film, inspired and advised by Key Donn, is produced by *Memory Community*, a non-profit organization based in Washington state, USA. We make *cinematically-driven "movie-memoir" for elderly people around the world*. For more information of this film and other films, please visit www.memorycommunity.org to see the big picture. If interested, viewers can donate on the website to support our truly unique project. Simply go to the "Donation Door" section and follow the instructions. Thank you.

*What an amazing documentary picture of two great Chinese engineers! Awesome!*






*Qian Xuesen 钱学森 (L) and Wong Tsu 王助* 
(screenshot from '*KEY DONN remembers WONG TSU*' video)
​Wong Tsu (1893–1965; Chinese: 王助) was a Chinese aeronautical engineer. He has been recognized as the first engineer at Boeing. Wong Tsu was born in Beijing, China. At the age of 12, he was selected as a naval cadet, and at 16 he was sent to England to study naval engineering, then to the U.S. to study aeronautical engineering at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology. In the U.S. his name is sometimes inverted to Tsu Wong, to put the family name last, as is the western custom.

Wong Tsu graduated in 1916 from MIT. He then learned to fly at the Curtiss Flying Boat School in Buffalo, New York. In May 1916 the fledgling Boeing Aircraft Company hired him, and he helped design its first successful product, the Boeing Model C, more than 50 of which the U.S. Navy purchased. He also brought considerable expertise in wind tunnel testing to Boeing, and advised on the design of the Boeing Aerodynamical Chamber at the University of Washington. In 1917, after around a year at Boeing, he returned to China where he became chief secretary of the airline China National Aviation Corporation. His picture appears in the account of Central Aircraft Manufacturing Company, a joint venture between China and the Curtiss-Wright Corporation.

When the Kuomintang government was defeated in the Chinese civil war, Wong went to Taiwan where he became professor of aviation at Cheng Kung University. He died on March 4, 1965 in Tainan at the age of 71.

During his lifetime, Wong is believed to have had a hand in designing 30 aircraft. In 2004, at a time when Boeing was hoping to increase its ties to the Chinese aviation industry, Boeing unveiled a plaque and exhibit at its Museum of Flight in Seattle, Washington, honoring his work as its first engineer. (Wiki)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
16


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> *Chinese-made large passenger jet #C919 takes off on its maiden flight. Here're some key development stages #XinhuaTV*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860395915546419200 EIGHT counts for another remarkable achievement!!! JIAYOU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHANGHAI, May 5 (Xinhua) -- China sent its homegrown large passenger plane C919 into sky on Friday 2017-05-05, becoming one of the world's top makers of jumbo aircraft.*
> *
> The flight makes China the fourth jumbo jet producer after the United States, Europe and Russia. It also marks a milestone for the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based manufacturer of C919.*


_Differs from the above clip,_
*This terse video clip focused on the LANDING part with CLOSE-UP LOOK!! *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860452896176881664
And it embeds a good reminder, after so many years some may have just forgotten the meaning of its name (like myself ):

_The "*C*" in the aircraft's name stands for both *China* and *COMAC*,_
_while *9* symbolizes "*forever*" in Chinese culture,_
_and *19* represents the *190* seats at maximum capacity._
​*A TOUCHING MOMENT... a lifetime remembrance *
_



_
C919 chief designer *Wu Guanghui* hugged with maiden flight test pilot Cai Jun after landing. Congratulations!
*@xinfengcao* 20170505​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860462276909944832

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

C919 share the same HUD as the Y-20 (中国C919客机首飞成功！驾驶室装有运20同款HUD)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule

assassin123 said:


> Why do you bring kaveri into this discussion that was truly uncalled for i did not criticize anyone I was making a valid comment
> The p&w engines are used by many Indian carriers like indigo & goair and are suffering a lot from it the LEAP which are used by the c 919s are problem free until now.


They are relatively new on Jet Engine development field as compare to US, Russian and EU there first engine WS-10 is in mass production for their J- series of number built# 400+ from 2009 and they are developing a replacement of western Leap engine is here
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACAE_CJ-1000A
you come here for troll , i am reporting you and for your information LEAP engine is not from P & W its come from GE 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CFM_International_LEAP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## assassin123

pakistanipower said:


> They are relatively new on Jet Engine development field as compare to US, Russian and EU there first engine WS-10 is in mass production for their J- series of number built# 400+ from 2009 and they are developing a replacement of western Leap engine is here
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACAE_CJ-1000A
> you come here for troll , i am reporting you and for your information LEAP engine is not from P & W its come from GE
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CFM_International_LEAP


Ohh dear lord..
Comprehensive error from you part.i was not trolling here merely congratulating them on producing a great aircraft and using a western engine which will ensure better commonality with other aircraft which will ensure that this aircraft can be maintained easily by any customer all over the world

Dude don't teach me about commercial jet engines from your Wikipedia knowledge. I work in the commercial aviaton field and have worked on the CFM/GE engines. I never said LEAP was from p&w it's a joint venture between GE& safran. And their engines power 50%of the world narrow body segment.read comments propely before replying geez
This is why I told choosing a western engine is better.the Russians have delveloped their own engines for their commercial aviaton and nobody bought their aircraft that's because they have to train their maintanance personal to repair these engines which is a costly affair.

That's why c 919 is different I think this aircraft will sell very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Lets show some more appreciation to the contributions that these Chinese "Wall climbers" whom has been feeding us amazing pictures all year long "爬墙党给力的" Thank You

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## samsara

*A BRIEF HISTORY OF CHINA'S CIVIL AVIATION INDUSTRY*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860565769029128193







































The long time passenger plane designer, *Cheng Bushi*, was seen holding the Chinese flag (R) during the first roll-off of C919, November 02, 2015 - he should be deeply attached to that great moment after spending so many years​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Max

Congratulations China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Possibility of C919 to be as an "AWACS"? could be depend on the engine development 





Check this out, can you find another group like these with such "Passion, Hard work" while enable us to just comfortably staying home to enjoy the achievement of their efforts, got to gave my biggest "salute" to them

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ultima Thule

grey boy 2 said:


> Possibility of C919 to be as an "AWACS"? could be depend on the engine development


Yeah bro probably Just like Turkish and Australian AWACS with rotodome or maybe plate antenna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

grey boy 2 said:


> Possibility of C919 to be as an "AWACS"? could be depend on the engine development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out, can you find another group like these with such "Passion, Hard work" while enable us to just comfortably staying home to enjoy the achievement of their efforts, got to gave my biggest "salute" to them



Just wondering Chinese market share in Canon and Nikon's DSLR global sales.


----------



## Ultima Thule

assassin123 said:


> I work as an AME(Mechanical)and has a btech in aeronautical for private Indian carriers and have done maintanace work on engines and aircraft (both wide and narrow body)and a large variety of engines.
> Lol dude I don't need internet to answer that noob question that you just asked a high bypass engine developes almost 75-90%thrust from the outer duct flow without flowing through the core of the engine assisted by the work provided by the main fan blades almost all the commercial engines work this way today this increases efficiency and reduces engine noise eg are ge90,RR Trent xwb(ultra bypass),cfm leap...
> A low bypass engine are older generation engines which are very rarely used today and only used when their is a space constraint here the flow is mainly through the engine core only and the efficiency is very less also the engine sound is very high and rerely used today.
> Try harder next time
> Also kindly tell me about what exactly is it that you do for NASA


I am doing research how to enhance agility, maneuverability of next generation fighter jet without using thrust vectoring engine because those TVC engine is maintenance prone


----------



## Ultima Thule

assassin123 said:


> Hmm.. That good.
> After all it was NASA who developed the high bypass engine with gearing and P&W implement this technology into their engines but P&w messed up I hope the problem gets sorted out soon
> So what qualifications do you hold?


Master in aerodynamics and aeronautics from Washington state university


----------



## khail007

C919 will be a very strong competitor to A320 & B737. I think Pakistan must place order for C919 for short to medium haul flights with some TOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

khail007 said:


> C919 will be a very strong competitor to A320 & B737. I think Pakistan must place order for C919 for short to medium haul flights with some TOT.


Rght brobut our politicians is fall in love with US and EU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Congratulations China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

It's time to think the flight refueling version, P-8 version and AWAC version of C919.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... STOP, STOP immediately with these off-topic-posts, national rants and responses ....

The next one who replies with more such BS will get an warning for a time-out.*

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> It's time to think the flight refueling version, P-8 version and AWAC version of C919.



They need significant modification to do that, which including replacing many of the key subsystem, you may just simply design a new plane instead.

C919 have many subsystems from the foreign supplier, not just for technique reasons, but* for accquiring FAA liscences to enter oversea market* etc.

And no, COMAC cannot live without foreign market even if China's domestic market is big enough: To reduce potential air crash, since 2005 or so, China's airliners have a general operation policy to only buy/rent the very newly bulit planes, and retire them after 8-10 years of service and sell them to oversea airliners.

So if COMAC's product cannot grab FAA liscence, that will mean basically no oversea airliners will buy them, which will significantly increase the real cost of their prodcuts to China's domestic airliners.

The whole purpose of having a COMAC instead of building C919 and the like in AVIC instead is to avoid such situation, so COMAC will remain a civil aircraft producer in the feasible future.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

52051 said:


> They need significant modification to do that, which including replacing many of the key subsystem, you may just simply design a new plane instead.
> 
> C919 have many subsystems from the foreign supplier, not just for technique reasons, but* for accquiring FAA liscences to enter oversea market* etc.
> 
> And no, COMAC cannot live without foreign market even if China's domestic market is big enough: To reduce potential air crash, since 2005 or so, China's airliners have a general operation policy to only buy/rent the very newly bulit planes, and retire them after 8-10 years of service and sell them to oversea airliners.
> 
> So if COMAC's product cannot grab FAA liscence, that will mean basically no oversea airliners will buy them, which will significantly increase the real cost of their prodcuts to China's domestic airliners.
> 
> The whole purpose of having a COMAC instead of building C919 and the like in AVIC instead is to avoid such situation, so COMAC will remain a civil aircraft producer in the feasible future.



How about remove all foreign subsystem for flight refueling version, P-8 version and AWAC version? we don't need FAA license for military version of C919.


----------



## 52051

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> How about remove all foreign subsystem for flight refueling version, P-8 version and AWAC version? we don't need FAA license for military version of C919.



Ususually the west/american subsystem contractors can only obtain a export liscence to China on the condition of 'non-military use', if COMAC turn out to be military aircraft supplier, that will make such liscence alot harder to obtain.

Like I said before, the whole purpose of COMAC is to having a pure civil aircraft producer to make China access to international civil aircraft market, including obtain necessary airworthness certificate from FAA and the like easier, otherwise we have already have AVIC.

So just forget about puting COMAC's aircraft for military usage, it is not possible and meaningful to do so in the forseeable future, China military dont lack platform for any of the mission C919 can do, and dont lack research team to design platform just as capable, if not more, than C919 for specific military purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

52051 said:


> Ususually the west/american subsystem contractors can only obtain a export liscence to China on the condition of 'non-military use', if COMAC turn out to be military aircraft supplier, that will make such liscence alot harder to obtain.
> 
> Like I said before, the whole purpose of COMAC is to having a pure civil aircraft producer to make China access to international civil aircraft market, including obtain necessary airworthness certificate from FAA and the like easier, otherwise we have already have AVIC.
> 
> So just forget about puting COMAC's aircraft for military usage, it is not possible and meaningful to do so in the forseeable future, China military dont lack platform for any of the mission C919 can do, and dont lack research team to design platform just as capable, if not more, than C919 for specific military purpose.



Bottom line, do as what US said and not as US did: they have converted plenty of civilian aircraft such B707 and others for military purpose and prevent other to do the same, I think it's about time for China to rewrite the rule of airworthness certificate and get recognize throughout the world.

interesting to see how nations use their civilian platform for military purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

More more nice CG of the military version of C919 (AWACS) 中国新预警机指日可待？C919或能改军用特种机

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Taking off in 6 motion

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


> More more nice CG of the military version of C919 (AWACS) 中国新预警机指日可待？C919或能改军用特种机


Pardon if this is a silly question... but WHY can't Y-20 be plotted for this task instead of teasing around the commercial C919 ???


----------



## eldamar

52051 said:


> Ususually the west/american subsystem contractors can only obtain a export liscence to China on the condition of 'non-military use', if COMAC turn out to be military aircraft supplier, that will make such liscence alot harder to obtain.
> 
> Like I said before, the whole purpose of COMAC is to having a pure civil aircraft producer to make China access to international civil aircraft market, including obtain necessary airworthness certificate from FAA and the like easier, otherwise we have already have AVIC.
> 
> So just forget about puting COMAC's aircraft for military usage, it is not possible and meaningful to do so in the forseeable future, China military dont lack platform for any of the mission C919 can do, and dont lack research team to design platform just as capable, if not more, than C919 for specific military purpose.



atually im just curious about the negotiations going on for US certfication by Comac for the C919. i bet there must be some behind the scenes lobbying by Boeing to undermine that process. Like what the Airbus CEO said- there's not enough room for half a dozen civilian aircraft manufacturers in the world.


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Pardon if this is a silly question... but WHY can't Y-20 be plotted for this task instead of teasing around the commercial C919 ???




IMO this very nice CG is at least for now nothing more than a nice fan-art. I'm sure at first the next generation AEW-bird will be based on the Y-20 and only then later when the C919 is established there will be military versions.

However even then at first I expect a VIP-transporter replacing the current A.319 and B737s ...







Imagine a C919 in these colours ?! 

And even then later maybe as a medium-sized AEW, EW (replacing the Tu-154MD) or ASW-bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

I think it is possible to modify C919 for military use.

Since COMAC design the aircraft, then COMAC has the design and specification for the parts. 

Just source the parts from local or non-western bidder. Unless they are unable to produce parts in line with spec. Biggest hurdle is obviously the engine.

I know it is probably more complicated that this, since integrating many new parts that are not identical to existing one would not be easy. And it is possible that it would not even worth the effort to try.


----------



## clibra

yusheng said:


> View attachment 394889
> View attachment 394890
> View attachment 394891
> View attachment 394892
> View attachment 394893
> View attachment 394894
> View attachment 394895
> View attachment 394896



excellent photo.
I believe the drag coefficient of C919 is smaller than A320 & B737, the curve of the C919 nose is so smooth and beautiful. 



pakistanipower said:


> Yeah bro probably Just like Turkish and Australian AWACS with rotodome or maybe plate antenna



E919 can use the same AESA radar on KJ-500, without rotation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

52051 said:


> C919 have many subsystems from the foreign supplier, not just for technique reasons, but* for accquiring FAA liscences to enter oversea market* etc.


Yes, using *matured subsystems* can help obtaining *FAA licenses* which is essential for C919 to *fly international*. As a matter of fact, globalized supply chain is a general practice, chart below is only part of the supplier list (fuselage, wings, landing gears, engine) of B787:




And extensive usage of special alloy, battery, IFE, carbon fiber from foreign suppliers:




Complete list of foreign suppliers is even much longger than this. Like its counterparts, COMAC is a *systems integrator*, aviation industry has a huge supply chain. As C919 volume climbs I expect to see more and more Chinese firms in the upstream go for FAA compliance, supplying their components to COMAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## clibra

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> It's time to think the flight refueling version, P-8 version and AWAC version of C919.



C919 is kinda small to be a tanker，C929 will be ok for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

eldarlmari said:


> atually im just curious about the negotiations going on for US certfication by Comac for the C919. i bet there must be some behind the scenes lobbying by Boeing to undermine that process. Like what the Airbus CEO said- there's not enough room for half a dozen civilian aircraft manufacturers in the world.


That's the nature of the bussiness. When the demand is high (like right now) manufacturers will survive, but as soon as tge demand plunges, you will see them struggling or even becone defunct


----------



## WarFariX

khail007 said:


> C919 will be a very strong competitor to A320 & B737. I think Pakistan must place order for C919 for short to medium haul flights with some TOT.


Its not easy...Its hell of a money eating step , you need local overhauling capacity specific to C-919 , You need workforce training , place , plus having an airliner from more companies will create complexities in maintaining and thus having a bad end.. C-919 needs to prove itself safe for a decade then only it can recieve big orders...


----------



## waja2000

samsara said:


> Pardon if this is a silly question... but WHY can't Y-20 be plotted for this task instead of teasing around the commercial C919 ???



It because
1) commercial aircraft wings and Engine located below body of plane means less block to radar surveillance area, typically military plane like c130/Y9/Y20 block radar surveillance about 25-27%, but commercial aircraft just about 14-16%.
2) commercial aircraft much more quiet less vibration than military plane means more advantage for command/communication and discussion between jet figther & AEW&C , also less damage to equipment. 
3) comfortable and than military plane. with lavatory and galley/storage provide long endurance flight requirement.
4) commercial aircraft provide long range.
5) Y20 a bit waste resources. but China no choice due to no medium class commercial plane like B767/A330 class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Thanks waja2000 for taking time to explain... though I don't agree that Y-20 is "a bit waste resources", each has its own development path, which is clearly different, military vs commercial uses, just allow some time to see the Y-20 ramification into other functions in future.

Another video of COMAC C919 conducted the maiden flight on 2017-05-05, done by aviation fan... see the crowd of fans there

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Desktop background quality picture of C919 1st flight

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## TaiShang

*Baosteel switches gears, lands big deal from COMAC*
By MENG FANBIN in Beijing and WU YIYAO in Shanghai | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-10


On Friday, when COMAC's C919, China's first homebuilt passenger plane, took off from, and then landed safely at, Shanghai Pudong International Airport, it not only completed its first test flight successfully but marked a major milestone for the Shanghai-based Baosteel Special Steel Co Ltd.

*For, the C919 used landing gear made by Baosteel Special Steel, also known as Baosteel, which is now the first Chinese supplier of such hardware for passenger jets.*

_"It is the first time that the 300M steel researched and produced by the company is used in the production of landing gear in China and it shows we have made a breakthrough in this sector," _said Zhao Suwu, a senior engineer from Baosteel Special Steel.​
_"*Baosteel Special Steel's landing gear improves greatly China's steel and high-end special steel metallurgy expertise, which has been recognized globally*," _said Yang Zhiyong, director of the Special Steel Institute,which is part of the Iron and Steel Research Institute.​
It also marks the first global foray of Chinese makers of high-end special steel and high-end aviation parts, Yang said.

Landing gear, being the largest and heaviest steel part of an aircraft, is critical as the whole weight of a plane rests on it and it should be able to withstand strong impact during landing.

Special steel that is used to make landing gear is difficult to produce. Standards are exacting to ensure the hardware's stability, impact resistance and fatigue resistance, Zhao said.

*The amount of homemade alloy used in the C919 is not much because Chinese special steel and alloy makers' research, quality control and cost control processes are not as mature as foreign competitors*', according to a report in China Metallurgical News.

_"Steel accounts for only about 10 percent of the whole weight of the jet, so as to reduce weight and save energy. Most of the materials in the plane are alloys and nonmetals," _said Yang.​
Baosteel Special Steel and Fushun Special Steel Shares Co Ltd, in Liaoning province, are the only two certified domestic steel suppliers for jumbo aircraft, compared with four foreign players, including India's Tata Group and US major Carpenter Technology Corp.

However, COMAC's decision to use Baosteel Special Steel's landing gear is bound to help develop China's aviation steel segment.

*After 60 trials for industrial-scale production, the company has developed a homegrown process spanning the whole chain for special steel manufacturing technology for the C919*, said Zhao. The *research and development process lasted more than seven years*, she said.

Over the years, China's steel makers had been blocked from becoming qualified suppliers to aircraft makers and hence have been eager for their big break in the aviation steel segment.

HBIS Group Co Ltd provides high-end steel materials for the die forging machine that makes the C919 landing gear. COMAC's component platform uses modular design,which means each supplier can be replaced.

The China Metallurgical News report quoted a COMAC expert:_ "*It's only a matter of time before China's domestic materials replace the imported ones, given the improvement in the quality of Chinese suppliers' products and their cost control.*"_​
Zhang Yu contributed to this story.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> *Baosteel switches gears, lands big deal from COMAC*
> By MENG FANBIN in Beijing and WU YIYAO in Shanghai | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-10
> 
> 
> On Friday, when COMAC's C919, China's first homebuilt passenger plane, took off from, and then landed safely at, Shanghai Pudong International Airport, it not only completed its first test flight successfully but marked a major milestone for the Shanghai-based Baosteel Special Steel Co Ltd.
> 
> *For, the C919 used landing gear made by Baosteel Special Steel, also known as Baosteel, which is now the first Chinese supplier of such hardware for passenger jets.*
> 
> "It is the first time that the 300M steel researched and produced by the company is used in the production of landing gear in China and it shows we have made a breakthrough in this sector," said Zhao Suwu, a senior engineer from Baosteel Special Steel.
> 
> "*Baosteel Special Steel's landing gear improves greatly China's steel and high-end special steel metallurgy expertise, which has been recognized globally*," said Yang Zhiyong, director of the Special Steel Institute,which is part of the Iron and Steel Research Institute.
> 
> It also marks the first global foray of Chinese makers of high-end special steel and high-end aviation parts, Yang said.
> 
> Landing gear, being the largest and heaviest steel part of an aircraft, is critical as the whole weight of a plane rests on it and it should be able to withstand strong impact during landing.
> 
> Special steel that is used to make landing gear is difficult to produce. Standards are exacting to ensure the hardware's stability, impact resistance and fatigue resistance, Zhao said.
> 
> *The amount of homemade alloy used in the C919 is not much because Chinese special steel and alloy makers' research, quality control and cost control processes are not as mature as foreign competitors*', according to a report in China Metallurgical News.
> 
> "Steel accounts for only about 10 percent of the whole weight of the jet, so as to reduce weight and save energy. Most of the materials in the plane are alloys and nonmetals," said Yang.
> 
> Baosteel Special Steel and Fushun Special Steel Shares Co Ltd, in Liaoning province, are the only two certified domestic steel suppliers for jumbo aircraft, compared with four foreign players, including India's Tata Group and US major Carpenter Technology Corp.
> 
> However, COMAC's decision to use Baosteel Special Steel's landing gear is bound to help develop China's aviation steel segment.
> 
> *After 60 trials for industrial-scale production, the company has developed a homegrown process spanning the whole chain for special steel manufacturing technology for the C919*, said Zhao. The *research and development process lasted more than seven years*, she said.
> 
> Over the years, China's steel makers had been blocked from becoming qualified suppliers to aircraft makers and hence have been eager for their big break in the aviation steel segment.
> 
> HBIS Group Co Ltd provides high-end steel materials for the die forging machine that makes the C919 landing gear. COMAC's component platform uses modular design,which means each supplier can be replaced.
> 
> The China Metallurgical News report quoted a COMAC expert: "*It's only a matter of time before China's domestic materials replace the imported ones, given the improvement in the quality of Chinese suppliers' products and their cost control.*"
> 
> _Zhang Yu contributed to this story._


Good news, good job *Baosteel SS*! Like mentioned above in #557, as C919 sales volume climbs it will pull more Chinese component (and advanced materials) firms into COMAC's supply chain.
http://www.baosteel-specialsteel.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

clibra said:


> C919 is kinda small to be a tanker，C929 will be ok for that.


Its a perfect platform for ASW operation, or AWACS.


----------



## Deino

Preparing the future ... 

http://aviationweek.com/commercial-...m=email&elq2=de38cfcce294438b9980911610ab167a



> *Comac Foresees A Future Of ‘Intelligent Aircraft’*
> May 12, 2017 Bradley Perrett *| *Aviation Daily
> 
> SHANGHAI—Comac is looking at supersonic speed and unconventional configurations among the technologies for aircraft to follow the widebody airliner it will develop with UAC. The two companies may register a joint company for the widebody aircraft program this month, Comac Vice President Shi Jianzhong said, referring to the event that would mark the launch of full-scale development. He spoke at a civil aviation conference in Shanghai organized by Galleon. For the future, Comac is ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*COMAC Foresees A Future Of ‘Intelligent Aircraft’*

By Bradley Perrett | Aviation Daily - May 12, 2017






May 5, 2017: First flight of the Comac C919. Chen Cheng

*SHANGHAI—COMAC is looking at supersonic speed and unconventional configurations among the technologies for aircraft to follow the wide-body airliner it will develop with United Aircraft Corporation (UAC).*

*The two companies may register a joint company for the wide-body aircraft program this month*, COMAC Vice President Shi Jianzhong said, referring to the event that would mark the launch of full-scale development. He spoke at a civil aviation conference in Shanghai organized by Galleon.

For the future, COMAC is *investigating new propulsion systems; new structures; unconventional configurations; supersonic speed; and new energy sources*, Shi said. It is _*also considering the use of Big Data, and a concept called the “intelligent aircraft.”*_ The work is going on in consultation with suppliers, Shi said, neither giving details nor saying when an aircraft incorporating the technologies may appear.

*COMAC and UAC said in November that development of the wide-body aircraft would take 10 years. Since the program is now supposed to be fully launched this year, the schedule implies first delivery in 2027. However, program managers have discussed a date range of 2025–28.*

Slippage is appearing even before the beginning of full-scale development, however. In November, COMAC and UAC expected to set up their joint company in 2016, or in the first quarter of 2017. They still have not done so. “_*In May*, we may sign an agreement with the Russian side and hold the ceremony for registering the joint company in Shanghai,_” Shi said.

The C919 flight was planned for February, Shi told the conference. He was evidently referring to the latest schedule, because when the program launched in 2008, the first prototype was supposed to fly in 2014. When the day of the first flight finally arrived, “_Everyone will have noticed that the weather was not particularly good, but the flight was quite perfect,_” the manager said.

Outwardly confident at the time of its establishment to create the C919 in 2008, COMAC has recently tended to emphasize the challenges that it has faced.

Among the difficulties at the time of establishment, “_Staffing was a difficulty,_” Shi said. “_At the time, there were few people working on commercial aircraft in China. Including administrative staff members, we had only 3,000 people. But now we have passed 10,000, including, of course, some foreigners, people we have trained and university students in many fields—graduate students, doctoral students, and so on,_” Shi said.

COMAC was formed from several AVIC units, particularly those that were making the ARJ21 regional jet, which became a COMAC product. AVIC builds the structures of the ARJ21 and C919.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## messiach

Great success. Big day for all Chinese. Many congratulations to all.



TaiShang said:


> *Baosteel switches gears, lands big deal from COMAC*
> By MENG FANBIN in Beijing and WU YIYAO in Shanghai | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-10
> 
> 
> On Friday, when COMAC's C919, China's first homebuilt passenger plane, took off from, and then landed safely at, Shanghai Pudong International Airport, it not only completed its first test flight successfully but marked a major milestone for the Shanghai-based Baosteel Special Steel Co Ltd.
> 
> *For, the C919 used landing gear made by Baosteel Special Steel, also known as Baosteel, which is now the first Chinese supplier of such hardware for passenger jets.*
> 
> _"It is the first time that the 300M steel researched and produced by the company is used in the production of landing gear in China and it shows we have made a breakthrough in this sector," _said Zhao Suwu, a senior engineer from Baosteel Special Steel.​
> _"*Baosteel Special Steel's landing gear improves greatly China's steel and high-end special steel metallurgy expertise, which has been recognized globally*," _said Yang Zhiyong, director of the Special Steel Institute,which is part of the Iron and Steel Research Institute.​
> It also marks the first global foray of Chinese makers of high-end special steel and high-end aviation parts, Yang said.
> 
> Landing gear, being the largest and heaviest steel part of an aircraft, is critical as the whole weight of a plane rests on it and it should be able to withstand strong impact during landing.
> 
> Special steel that is used to make landing gear is difficult to produce. Standards are exacting to ensure the hardware's stability, impact resistance and fatigue resistance, Zhao said.
> 
> *The amount of homemade alloy used in the C919 is not much because Chinese special steel and alloy makers' research, quality control and cost control processes are not as mature as foreign competitors*', according to a report in China Metallurgical News.
> 
> _"Steel accounts for only about 10 percent of the whole weight of the jet, so as to reduce weight and save energy. Most of the materials in the plane are alloys and nonmetals," _said Yang.​
> Baosteel Special Steel and Fushun Special Steel Shares Co Ltd, in Liaoning province, are the only two certified domestic steel suppliers for jumbo aircraft, compared with four foreign players, including India's Tata Group and US major Carpenter Technology Corp.
> 
> However, COMAC's decision to use Baosteel Special Steel's landing gear is bound to help develop China's aviation steel segment.
> 
> *After 60 trials for industrial-scale production, the company has developed a homegrown process spanning the whole chain for special steel manufacturing technology for the C919*, said Zhao. The *research and development process lasted more than seven years*, she said.
> 
> Over the years, China's steel makers had been blocked from becoming qualified suppliers to aircraft makers and hence have been eager for their big break in the aviation steel segment.
> 
> HBIS Group Co Ltd provides high-end steel materials for the die forging machine that makes the C919 landing gear. COMAC's component platform uses modular design,which means each supplier can be replaced.
> 
> The China Metallurgical News report quoted a COMAC expert:_ "*It's only a matter of time before China's domestic materials replace the imported ones, given the improvement in the quality of Chinese suppliers' products and their cost control.*"_​
> Zhang Yu contributed to this story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

The big plus like US market for China is its own market demand is enough to justify development and investment then double plus is overseas sale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*Business News*
Home > Business > Business News
Friday, 26 May 2017 | MYT 12:39 PM

*AirAsia’s Fernandes says it’d be `foolish’ not to consider C919 *







SINGAPORE: AirAsia Bhd, *the low-cost carrier that flies only Airbus SE planes, would consider using newly developed aircraft such as the Chinese-made C919 as the airline expands its fleet and destinations.*

“I think as an airline you have to look at everything,” AirAsia Group chief executive officer Tan Sri Tony Fernandes said in a Bloomberg Television interview, when asked whether the carrier would consider the C919. “We will be foolish not to look at new planes.”

*Willie Walsh, chief executive officer of IAG SA, the owner of British Airways, has said the company would consider the Chinese-made aircraft.* Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China Ltd., the planemaker, has commitments from 23 customers for about 570 of the C919, which took its maiden flight on May 5.

AirAsia made a key advancement in its goal to create a pan-Asian low-cost airline this month, when he announced a partnership with China’s Everbright group to create a budget airline in the country.

Fernandes is predicting the rest of 2017 will be better than last year, after the company posting a 30% drop in first-quarter net income, saying the competitive environment is improving.

“We are seeing much better load and yields in the second, third and fourth quarter,” Fernandes said in the interview with Haslinda Amin.

“So, 2016 was a record year. We think 2017 will be better than 2016.”

Net income in the first three months of 2017 fell to RM615.8mil from RM877.8mil a year earlier, AirAsia reported Thursday. The carrier also said it plans to add 29 planes for a total of 201 by the end of this year.

The Chinese venture will be based in Zhengzhou, the capital of central Henan province. While Fernandes declined to identify specific routes for the Chinese venture, he said the carrier would focus on markets where it can grow and would “never go to Shanghai, Beijing.”

“We don’t want to disrupt existing markets,” the executive said. “We want to create new markets and build new business. That’s what AirAsia has been good at.” - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Keel

grey boy 2 said:


> Desktop background quality picture of C919 1st flight



Most beautiful - soaring like an Angel!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## victor07

Its brother is also already in the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BennyMenny

victor07 said:


> Its brother is also already in the air.


MC is looking good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

victor07 said:


> Its brother is also already in the air.



Best wishes!

What happened to the Superjets which were EASA certified? The problem which disclosed as "metal fatigue" was looking rather serious, wasn't it?

https://airwaysmag.com/safety-industry/russia-grounds-superjet/






When will it return to service? and good luck with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

victor07 said:


> Its brother is also already in the air.



Its great achievement for both Russia and China for MC21 and C919. In a friendly comparison which one fares better from technology, business and passenger prospective? For example MC21 taken number of steps in using composite wing, increase fuel efficiency, wide isle for faster boarding etc.

What are C919 exceptional features?

Also, there was a program both Russia and China to jointly develop bigger class, long range aircraft; anyone knows what is the status?


----------



## Keel

idune said:


> Its great achievement for both Russia and China for MC21 and C919. In a friendly comparison which one fares better from technology, business and passenger prospective? For example MC21 taken number of steps in using composite wing, increase fuel efficiency, wide isle for faster boarding etc.
> 
> What are C919 exceptional features?
> 
> Also, there was a program both Russia and China to jointly develop bigger class, long range aircraft; anyone knows what is the status?





AFAIK for C919, the body was locally manufactured and we have used as much composite material as we could

This graphic described which parts are to be done locally and which to be procured from overseas:







You can see there a lot of imports, but this is also true for most other commercial jet models from Boeing to Airbus et al and we are going to scale down the % of imports over time As a relatively newbie in commerical airliner production, the steps taken by COMAC is necessary. The benefits which bring about with this production strategy are multifolds.

We have these promises from the following supplier:

*From Passenger Safety and Comfort to Operational Efficiencies, COMAC C919 Takes Off with UTC Aerospace Systems Onboard*
*Advanced integrated systems help China's first large commercial jetliner take flight*

*- Seven advanced integrated systems from UTC Aerospace Systems make the C919 more intelligent*
*- Proven technologies from UTC Aerospace Systems help launch commercial aviation in China*
*- Successful outcome of relationship with COMAC that began in 2002*

May 5, 2017

CHARLOTTE, N.C., May 5, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- UTC Aerospace Systems, a unit of United Technologies Corp. (NYSE:UTX), today joined with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd. (COMAC) in celebrating the first flight of the C919, the first large commercial jetliner designed and built in China.


The first flight of the C919 marks China's first step in entering the narrow-body commercial aviation arena and offers COMAC the opportunity to capitalize on the forecasted growth of aviation in China, considered the world's fastest growing aviation market. COMAC has already secured more than 500 C919 orders from 23 customers.

"At UTC Aerospace Systems, we have a broad and deep portfolio of systems-level solutions that enables airframers to build aircraft customized to their customers' unique specifications," said Dave Gitlin, President, UTC Aerospace Systems. "We are thrilled to see COMAC's tremendous progress, and we congratulate them on the first flight of the C919. We are proud to be onboard."

*UTC Aerospace Systems' technology can be found throughout the C919. Key systems include: electric power, emergency power, cockpit and thrust controllers, interior and exterior lighting, emergency passenger door actuation, fire protection, and ice detection and prevention. *

"Our systems expertise, deep industry knowledge and in-country investment have helped us build a strong working relationship with COMAC," added Gitlin. "And we look forward to celebrating many more milestones with COMAC in the future."

*About UTC Aerospace Systems*

UTC Aerospace Systems is one of the world's largest suppliers of technologically advanced aerospace and defense products. UTC Aerospace Systems designs, manufactures and services integrated systems and components for the aerospace and defense industries, supporting a global customer base with significant worldwide manufacturing and customer service facilities. For more information about the company, visit our website at www.utcaerospacesystems.com or follow us on Twitter: @utcaerosystems

*About United Technologies Corporation*

United Technologies Corp., based in Farmington, Connecticut, provides high-technology systems and services to the building and aerospace industries. By combining a passion for science with precision engineering, the company is creating smart, sustainable solutions the world needs. For more information about the company, visit our website at www.utc.com or follow us on Twitter: @UTC

http://news.utcaerospacesystems.com...-Takes-Off-with-UTC-Aerospace-Systems-Onboard

SOURCE UTC Aerospace Systems



For the engines. We are using CFM LEAP-1C which is produced by a Safran (France)/GE(US) JV

The quality of the engine is described in the following article:

*CFM LEAP-1C-powered COMAC C919 completes successful maiden flight*

Another step closer to entry into service
SHANGHAI, China — 5 May 2017 — The first COMAC C919, powered by CFM International’s advanced LEAP-1C integrated propulsion system, successfully completed a 79- minute first flight, marking the launch of the certification flight test program for the 150-passenger aircraft. The engines performed flawlessly.

“This is a great day for all of us,” said He Dongfeng, president of COMAC. “We are very happy with the LEAP-1C engine and have been pleased to work with CFM on this program. The engines performed beautifully during today’s flight and we believe they will bring our customers the levels of fuel efficiency and reliability they will require in their daily operations.”

“This is an epic moment,” said Gaël Méheust, president and CEO of CFM International. “On behalf of everyone at CFM, I expend our warmest congratulations to everyone at COMAC on achieving this great milestone. Our relationship with the aviation industry in China goes back more than 30 years and it is an honor to be part of the COMAC team as it launches the next exciting era in the country’s aviation history.”

To date, more than 5,000 CFM engines have been ordered/committed in China, including orders for more than 1,000 LEAP-1C integrated propulsion systems. The LEAP-1C integrated propulsion system was simultaneously awarded Type Certificates by both the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) and the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) in December 2016. Since then, COMAC has performed a series of ground tests, including low-speed and high-speed taxi tests leading up to today’s flight.

The LEAP engine was officially launched in December 2009 when COMAC selected the LEAP-1C as the sole Western powerplant for its 150-passenger C919 airplane. The engine incorporates a unique fully-integrated propulsion system (IPS), which includes the engine, nacelle, and thrust reverser. The IPS, along with the pylon developed by COMAC, were designed in conjunction with each other, resulting in improved aerodynamics, lower weight, and easier maintenance.

The LEAP-1C’s composite O-Duct thrust reverser was developed by Nexcelle*, with its unique one-piece configuration contributing to a reduced overall structural weight and larger acoustic treatment surface.

In addition to the IPS, the LEAP-1C engine features some of the industry’s most advanced technologies, including 3-D woven carbon fiber composite fan blades and fan case; a unique debris rejection system; 4th generation three dimensional aerodynamic designs; the Twin-Annular, Pre-Swirl (TAPS) combustor featuring additively manufactured fuel nozzles; ceramics matrix composite shrouds in the high-pressure turbine; and titanium aluminide (Ti-Al) blades in the low-pressure turbine.

The LEAP engine entered commercial service in August 2016 and is currently in operation with more than 10 airlines worldwide. The engines are providing operators with a 15 percent improvement in fuel efficiency and CO2 emissions compared to today’s best CFM engine, along with dramatic reductions in engine noise and exhaust gaseous emissions. All this technology is bringing with it CFM’s legendary reliability and low maintenance costs.

*About CFM International*

The LEAP engine is a product of CFM International, a 50/50 joint company between GE and Safran Aircraft Engines. This engine has experienced the fastest order ramp up in commercial aviation history, with the company receiving orders and commitments for a total of more than 12,230 engines across all three models. For more information, visit us at www.cfmaeroengines.com or follow us on Twitter @CFM_engines.

* Nexcelle is a joint venture between Safran Nacelles and GE Aviation’s Middle River Aircraft Systems (MRAS),

https://www.cfmaeroengines.com/pres...omac-c919-completes-successful-maiden-flight/


An article hereunder fairly depicted what's going on with our commercial jet liners' development, past present and future:

*China has a new jetliner—here's what that means*
How the C919 airliner fits into China's larger aviation future.

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer May 8, 2017

http://www.popsci.com/where-chinas-new-jetliner-fits-into-its-larger-aviation-future

7



 



*C919*
The C919 airliner, built by the Commercial Aviation Corporation of China (COMAC), had its maiden flight last week.
Chinese Internet, via Andreas Rupprecht


On May 5, the COMAC C919 jetliner made its first flight. It's a major triumph for China, who has invested a lot to build up its civilian aerospace industry.

Let's talk about the plane: The twin-engined, narrow-body C919 has a maximum takeoff weight of 77 tons, a range of about 2,500 miles (about 3,400 miles for the extended-range version), and space for 160 passengers. Its contemporaries in the world of twin-engine single-aisle crafts are the Boeing 737 and Airbus A320, so the market is projected to make up the majority value of $1 trillion, with an estimated 6,000 airliner sales in China over the next two decades. China's also taken a lead ahead of Russia's United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), whose similar MC-21 jetliner has yet to make its first flight.






 


*Smartphones of the Skies*
The C919 uses LEAP-1C engines made by the French-American joint venture CFM. Longshi


*Today, aircraft makers like Airbus, Boeing, and COMAC are similar to smartphone makers in that they buy and integrate highly specific, third-party manufactured equipment into the end product, with much of the profit margins coming from maintenance, service, and upgrade contracts. Just like its Airbus and Boeing counterparts, the C919 relies on outside suppliers—often western ones—to supply critical systems like the LEAP-1 engines, avionics, and the landing gear. China hopes, though, that Chinese suppliers will start supplying the C919 and other jetliners with parts. Beijing hopes that the C919 and any eventual domestic supply chain will boost efforts to establish a domestic supply and research base.*






 
*Landing*
After a 90-minute flight, the C919 prototype returned to its home airfield in Shanghai. With already 500 (mostly domestic) preorders, China hopes that the C919 will also have significant export prospects. Andreas Rupprecht




Currently, the vast majority of the C919's 500-plus preorders have come from Chinese airlines. In April 2017, European Aviation Safety Association (EASA) agreed to help validate Chinese aviation authorities' certifying process of the C919's airworthiness. An EASA endorsement of the C919's airworthiness would increase its export prospects, especially in Asia and the Middle East. After EASA certification, the C919 could hope to win approval from the FAA sometime in the mid 2020s.




 
*Y-10*
Designed by the Shanghai Aircraft Research Institute, the Y-10 first flew in 1980, but its outdated technology meant that only three were built. It was retired in 1984, four years after its first flight. Hush Kit



Despite claims elsewhere, the C919 is not China's first large jetliner. The Shanghai Y-10 was a four-engine narrow-body airliner (like the Boeing 707 and 720) that carried up to 178 passengers and had a 110-ton maximum takeoff weight. It first flew in 1980, after years of development, but retired in after only three aircraft were built, due to its outdated technology (it had to use Pratt & Whitney JT3D-3B engines) and fuel inefficiency. Its autarkist connections to Red Guard ideology did not help it politically, either. Its chief designer, Wu Xingshi, would also design the ARJ-21, the next Chinese jetliner.




 
*ARJ-21*
The ARJ-21, which first flew in 2006, is a regional passenger jet that marked the revival of China's ambitions in the jetliner business. Jordan



The ARJ-21, China's first jetliner since the Y-10, would have different problems. As COMAC's first jetliner, the ARJ-21 is a 98-passenger, 47-ton twin-engine jet in the same class as the Bombardier CRJ700 and Embrarer E Jets. However, the ARJ-21 suffered the indignity of an eight-year gap from its first flight in 2008 to entering service with launch customer Chengdu Airlines in 2016.

This delay can be attributed to COMAC's inexperience in obtain a flight worthiness certificate from Chinese authorities and quality control issues on the prototype. Presumably, EASA's willingness to sign onto the C919's certification process suggests that COMAC has learned from the ARJ-21 experience.






 
*"C929"*

The Sino-Russian jumbo jet, tentatively designated C929, will be assembled in Shanghai with a service entry date of 2025. COMAC and UAC are already working on establishing the preliminary design, with a first flight in 2022-23. Research and development is estimated to be $20 billion.
Chinese Internet


If the C919 is a success in domestic and export markets, it would be a huge step forward for the Chinese aerospace industry. COMAC also has big plans for building jumbo jets. *In 2016, COMAC and UAC signed an agreement to co-develop a 250-seat, 290-ton, 7,450-mile-range plane tentatively designated the C929. Its first flight is targeted for 2022, and it will potentially enter into service by 2025. The C929's construction will use large percentages of composite and titanium parts in order to reduce its weight, thus boosting payload, range, and fuel efficiency to compete with the Boeing 787 and Airbus A350. Like the C919 (and MC-21 for the matter), the C929 will likely use foreign parts, especially in the engines.*

The C919 still faces large challenges, even with its successful flight. Its test flight and targeted entry to service dates have so far slipped from 2014 and 2016 to 2017 and 2020. *But to be fair, almost all ambitious aerospace projects (including the Boeing 787 and Airbus A380) suffered delays, missing the initial service dates by years.*




Dont be discouraged by the mishaps to Superjet cause we have had our big teething problems as described above in the now defunct Y-10 project and (not in the above report) the incidents of our Xian MA-60 turbopop. I wish our Russian friends the best with their Superjets corrections, and their going well with their MC-21. Also eagerly looking forward to a cordial and productive C929 cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## idune

Keel said:


> AFAIK for C919, the body was locally manufactured and we have used as much composite material as we could
> 
> This graphic described which parts are to be done locally and which to be procured from overseas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there a lot of imports, but this is also true for most other commercial jet models from Boeing to Airbus et al and we are going to scale down the % of imports over time As a relatively newbie in commerical airliner production, the steps taken by COMAC is necessary. The benefits which bring about with this production strategy are multifolds.
> 
> We have these promises from the following supplier:
> 
> *From Passenger Safety and Comfort to Operational Efficiencies, COMAC C919 Takes Off with UTC Aerospace Systems Onboard*
> *Advanced integrated systems help China's first large commercial jetliner take flight*
> 
> *- Seven advanced integrated systems from UTC Aerospace Systems make the C919 more intelligent*
> *- Proven technologies from UTC Aerospace Systems help launch commercial aviation in China*
> *- Successful outcome of relationship with COMAC that began in 2002*
> 
> May 5, 2017
> 
> CHARLOTTE, N.C., May 5, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- UTC Aerospace Systems, a unit of United Technologies Corp. (NYSE:UTX), today joined with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd. (COMAC) in celebrating the first flight of the C919, the first large commercial jetliner designed and built in China.
> 
> 
> The first flight of the C919 marks China's first step in entering the narrow-body commercial aviation arena and offers COMAC the opportunity to capitalize on the forecasted growth of aviation in China, considered the world's fastest growing aviation market. COMAC has already secured more than 500 C919 orders from 23 customers.
> 
> "At UTC Aerospace Systems, we have a broad and deep portfolio of systems-level solutions that enables airframers to build aircraft customized to their customers' unique specifications," said Dave Gitlin, President, UTC Aerospace Systems. "We are thrilled to see COMAC's tremendous progress, and we congratulate them on the first flight of the C919. We are proud to be onboard."
> 
> *UTC Aerospace Systems' technology can be found throughout the C919. Key systems include: electric power, emergency power, cockpit and thrust controllers, interior and exterior lighting, emergency passenger door actuation, fire protection, and ice detection and prevention. *
> 
> "Our systems expertise, deep industry knowledge and in-country investment have helped us build a strong working relationship with COMAC," added Gitlin. "And we look forward to celebrating many more milestones with COMAC in the future."
> 
> *About UTC Aerospace Systems*
> 
> UTC Aerospace Systems is one of the world's largest suppliers of technologically advanced aerospace and defense products. UTC Aerospace Systems designs, manufactures and services integrated systems and components for the aerospace and defense industries, supporting a global customer base with significant worldwide manufacturing and customer service facilities. For more information about the company, visit our website at www.utcaerospacesystems.com or follow us on Twitter: @utcaerosystems
> 
> *About United Technologies Corporation*
> 
> United Technologies Corp., based in Farmington, Connecticut, provides high-technology systems and services to the building and aerospace industries. By combining a passion for science with precision engineering, the company is creating smart, sustainable solutions the world needs. For more information about the company, visit our website at www.utc.com or follow us on Twitter: @UTC
> 
> http://news.utcaerospacesystems.com...-Takes-Off-with-UTC-Aerospace-Systems-Onboard
> 
> SOURCE UTC Aerospace Systems
> 
> 
> 
> For the engines. We are using CFM LEAP-1C which is produced by a Safran (France)/GE(US) JV
> 
> The quality of the engine is described in the following article:
> 
> *CFM LEAP-1C-powered COMAC C919 completes successful maiden flight*
> 
> Another step closer to entry into service
> SHANGHAI, China — 5 May 2017 — The first COMAC C919, powered by CFM International’s advanced LEAP-1C integrated propulsion system, successfully completed a 79- minute first flight, marking the launch of the certification flight test program for the 150-passenger aircraft. The engines performed flawlessly.
> 
> “This is a great day for all of us,” said He Dongfeng, president of COMAC. “We are very happy with the LEAP-1C engine and have been pleased to work with CFM on this program. The engines performed beautifully during today’s flight and we believe they will bring our customers the levels of fuel efficiency and reliability they will require in their daily operations.”
> 
> “This is an epic moment,” said Gaël Méheust, president and CEO of CFM International. “On behalf of everyone at CFM, I expend our warmest congratulations to everyone at COMAC on achieving this great milestone. Our relationship with the aviation industry in China goes back more than 30 years and it is an honor to be part of the COMAC team as it launches the next exciting era in the country’s aviation history.”
> 
> To date, more than 5,000 CFM engines have been ordered/committed in China, including orders for more than 1,000 LEAP-1C integrated propulsion systems. The LEAP-1C integrated propulsion system was simultaneously awarded Type Certificates by both the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) and the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) in December 2016. Since then, COMAC has performed a series of ground tests, including low-speed and high-speed taxi tests leading up to today’s flight.
> 
> The LEAP engine was officially launched in December 2009 when COMAC selected the LEAP-1C as the sole Western powerplant for its 150-passenger C919 airplane. The engine incorporates a unique fully-integrated propulsion system (IPS), which includes the engine, nacelle, and thrust reverser. The IPS, along with the pylon developed by COMAC, were designed in conjunction with each other, resulting in improved aerodynamics, lower weight, and easier maintenance.
> 
> The LEAP-1C’s composite O-Duct thrust reverser was developed by Nexcelle*, with its unique one-piece configuration contributing to a reduced overall structural weight and larger acoustic treatment surface.
> 
> In addition to the IPS, the LEAP-1C engine features some of the industry’s most advanced technologies, including 3-D woven carbon fiber composite fan blades and fan case; a unique debris rejection system; 4th generation three dimensional aerodynamic designs; the Twin-Annular, Pre-Swirl (TAPS) combustor featuring additively manufactured fuel nozzles; ceramics matrix composite shrouds in the high-pressure turbine; and titanium aluminide (Ti-Al) blades in the low-pressure turbine.
> 
> The LEAP engine entered commercial service in August 2016 and is currently in operation with more than 10 airlines worldwide. The engines are providing operators with a 15 percent improvement in fuel efficiency and CO2 emissions compared to today’s best CFM engine, along with dramatic reductions in engine noise and exhaust gaseous emissions. All this technology is bringing with it CFM’s legendary reliability and low maintenance costs.
> 
> *About CFM International*
> 
> The LEAP engine is a product of CFM International, a 50/50 joint company between GE and Safran Aircraft Engines. This engine has experienced the fastest order ramp up in commercial aviation history, with the company receiving orders and commitments for a total of more than 12,230 engines across all three models. For more information, visit us at www.cfmaeroengines.com or follow us on Twitter @CFM_engines.
> 
> * Nexcelle is a joint venture between Safran Nacelles and GE Aviation’s Middle River Aircraft Systems (MRAS),
> 
> https://www.cfmaeroengines.com/pres...omac-c919-completes-successful-maiden-flight/
> 
> 
> An article hereunder fairly depicted what's going on with our commercial jet liners' development, past present and future:
> 
> *China has a new jetliner—here's what that means*
> How the C919 airliner fits into China's larger aviation future.
> 
> By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer May 8, 2017
> 
> http://www.popsci.com/where-chinas-new-jetliner-fits-into-its-larger-aviation-future
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"C929"*
> 
> The Sino-Russian jumbo jet, tentatively designated C929, will be assembled in Shanghai with a service entry date of 2025. COMAC and UAC are already working on establishing the preliminary design, with a first flight in 2022-23. Research and development is estimated to be $20 billion.
> Chinese Internet
> 
> 
> If the C919 is a success in domestic and export markets, it would be a huge step forward for the Chinese aerospace industry. COMAC also has big plans for building jumbo jets. *In 2016, COMAC and UAC signed an agreement to co-develop a 250-seat, 290-ton, 7,450-mile-range plane tentatively designated the C929. Its first flight is targeted for 2022, and it will potentially enter into service by 2025. The C929's construction will use large percentages of composite and titanium parts in order to reduce its weight, thus boosting payload, range, and fuel efficiency to compete with the Boeing 787 and Airbus A350. Like the C919 (and MC-21 for the matter), the C929 will likely use foreign parts, especially in the engines.*
> 
> The C919 still faces large challenges, even with its successful flight. Its test flight and targeted entry to service dates have so far slipped from 2014 and 2016 to 2017 and 2020. *But to be fair, almost all ambitious aerospace projects (including the Boeing 787 and Airbus A380) suffered delays, missing the initial service dates by years.*
> 
> Dont be discouraged by the mishaps to Superjet cause we have had our big teething problems as described above in the now defunct Y-10 project and (not in the above report) the incidents of our Xian MA-60 turbopop. I wish our Russian friends the best with their Superjets corrections, and their going well with their MC-21. Also eagerly looking forward to a cordial and productive C929 cooperation



Thanks much for sharing the info.Russia has long experience in commercial aircraft, engine and composite tech. I am sure combined Russian and Chinese know how will be reflected on C929. One more sanction tool can be taken off the table.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## victor07

idune said:


> Also, there was a program both Russia and China to jointly develop bigger class, long range aircraft; anyone knows what is the status?


Latest news, May, 23, are that joint venture is created.







Keel said:


> Best wishes!
> 
> What happened to the Superjets which were EASA certified? The problem which disclosed as "metal fatigue" was looking rather serious, wasn't it?
> 
> https://airwaysmag.com/safety-industry/russia-grounds-superjet/
> When will it return to service? and good luck with that.


They are in service. Flightradar24 reaffirms. Such "problems" are quite usual thing for newly developed machines.



qwerrty said:


> MC-21 composite wings and other composite parts are made by FACC, an austrian composite specialist.
> do you know FACC is owned by AVIC the parent company that make C919? lol



Can you or someone else here explain me the details about parts in C919 made of composite materials and the technology used in the production, please?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Orders for China's C919 jumbo jet reach 600*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-06-13 

SHANGHAI - Orders for China's first homegrown large passenger jet, the C919, reached 600 aircraft on Tuesday *as a new customer signed to book 30 of the jets.* 

China Everbright Financial Leasing Co Ltd on Tuesday placed the order with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based manufacturer of the C919. 

Zhang Jinliang, president of China Everbright Bank,* which has a 90-percent stake in Everbright Financial Leasing, said the bank will continue cooperation with COMAC in research and development as well as marketing. *

So far, a total of 24 foreign and domestic customers, including China's national carrier Air China, have placed orders for the aircraft. 

C919 completed its maiden test flight in May, making China the fourth jumbo jet producer after the United States, Western Europe and Russia. 

With a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, the China-made jet is comparable to updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737 planes, signaling the country's entry into the global aviation market.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

TaiShang said:


> *Orders for China's C919 jumbo jet reach 600*
> Xinhua | Updated: 2017-06-13
> 
> SHANGHAI - Orders for China's first homegrown large passenger jet, the C919, reached 600 aircraft on Tuesday *as a new customer signed to book 30 of the jets.*
> 
> China Everbright Financial Leasing Co Ltd on Tuesday placed the order with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based manufacturer of the C919.
> 
> Zhang Jinliang, president of China Everbright Bank,* which has a 90-percent stake in Everbright Financial Leasing, said the bank will continue cooperation with COMAC in research and development as well as marketing. *
> 
> So far, a total of 24 foreign and domestic customers, including China's national carrier Air China, have placed orders for the aircraft.
> 
> C919 completed its maiden test flight in May, making China the fourth jumbo jet producer after the United States, Western Europe and Russia.
> 
> With a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, the China-made jet is comparable to updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737 planes, signaling the country's entry into the global aviation market.





My friend,

You know we all love J10 to J20 and everything inbetween. 

However, I must say that biggest nightmare for the West is Chinese Civil Aviation industury!

If you look deeply then the entire ecology of Civil Aviation in China is becoming Chinese.

The article you posted is just one example of this. This plane is one of those Transformative Leaps in development that turns a country into truly industrialised Giant.

The Dragon is just unfolding its wings... can hardly wait the Great Dragon to Soar.

Patience is a Virtue. I must exercise Virtue!

Regards,

SPF

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

By the way ... any news - maybe a second flight - of the C919 prototype ?

The Russian MS-21 already had its second flight.


----------



## juj06750

china is NOT russia . both have nothing in common . Please DON'T compare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

juj06750 said:


> china is NOT russia . both have nothing in common . Please DON'T compare




Why not !? Both have a similar type at a similar stage of testing at hand and both want to reach with that product the same market at around the same time with similar performances. Even more COMAC has several years of Airbus flight testing experiences behind ... so it's more than reasonable to compare both even if both surely have a different approach to do their things.

Fact is however that even the MS-21's second flight is "late" in comparison to A & B's flight testing schedules.

Deino


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> By the way ... any news - maybe a second flight - of the C919 prototype ?
> 
> The Russian MS-21 already had its second flight.


It is waiting for the 5th runway of Pudong Airport which is specially built for C919 flight test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

I do not want to hurry, but the MS.21 already logged 5 flights !


----------



## Keel

Deino said:


> I do not want to hurry, but the MS.21 already logged 5 flights !



We have different schedules. Dont troll!

If MS 21 is successful, we will buy less Airbus and Boeing. Who are going to suffer from the Russian's success?

Russians: hurry up and make your plane a success while we are jointly planning and making C929.

Another beauty in the sky is soon emerging!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Keel said:


> We have different schedules. Dont troll!
> 
> If MS 21 is successful, we will buy less Airbus and Boeing. Who are going to suffer from the Russian's success?
> 
> Russians: hurry up and make your plane a success while we are jointly planning and making C929.
> 
> Another beauty in the sky is soon emerging!!!




Ohhh come on ! why are some of You immedeatly upset by a simple question and deem that as trolling ?? Some seem to be a bit overly sensitive !!!

It is a legit question since both types indeed want to compete with A&B ... so what's Your problem? 

BY the way Your "Another beauty in the sky is soon" is nice but as long as the C919 is not flying regularly no-one will take this beauty seriously.


----------



## Keel

Deino said:


> Ohhh come on ! why are some of You immedeatly upset by a simple question and deem that as trolling ?? Some seem to be a bit overly sensitive !!!
> 
> It is a legit question since both types indeed want to compete with A&B ... so what's Your problem?
> 
> BY the way Your "Another beauty in the sky is soon" is nice but as long as the C919 is not flying regularly no-one will take this beauty seriously.



Just a plain response to your #587 
no need to hype it up any further
legitimacy depends on the interpretation of the readers and the real intention of the writer
C919 and 929 are 2 different configs and make. dont you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Keel said:


> Just a plain response to your #587
> no need to hype it up any further
> legitimacy depends on the interpretation of the readers and the real intention of the writer
> C919 and 929 are 2 different configs and make. dont you know?




Pardon, the C919 was never mentioned by me and I'm fully aware that both are in no way related, especially that the current C919's flight testing !

However You did not dive an answer other than accusations I should not provoke or hype ... so what happened with these tests?
Is there a reason for no additional flight?

Deino


----------



## Keel

Deino said:


> Pardon, *the C919 was never mentioned by me *and I'm fully aware that both are in no way related, especially that the current C919's flight testing !
> 
> However You did not dive an answer other than accusations I should not provoke or hype ... so what happened with these tests?
> Is there a reason for no additional flight?
> 
> Deino



@589 you said this didnt you?

"BY the way Your "Another beauty in the sky is soon" is nice but as long as the C919 is not flying regularly no-one will take this beauty seriously."

so let's end our conversation here.


----------



## Deino

Keel said:


> @589 you said this didnt you?
> 
> "BY the way Your "Another beauty in the sky is soon" is nice but as long as the C919 is not flying regularly no-one will take this beauty seriously."
> 
> so let's end our conversation here.




Agreed but that quote of Your own post was not relevant in any way to my question: why no more flights ?? ... and I hope that is not again taken as an offence but simply a legit question.

Deino


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese insurer makes hefty investment in homemade jetliner*
Xinhua, August 10, 2017

China's Huatai Insurance Group on Wednesday signed a cooperation agreement with the country's domestic aviation manufacturer to invest 15 billion yuan ($2.25 billion) of insurance funds into its homemade passenger jet project.

Under an agreement with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based manufacturer of China's first homegrown large passenger jet, the C919, investment will be made through a 10-year renewable debt investment plan.

This is the first such investment made by insurers to COMAC, and the aviation manufacturer can choose to renew the plan when the investment matures 10 years later.

The 15-billion-yuan insurance fund, provided by Huatai Asset Management, the investment arm of Huatai Insurance Group, will be used in R&D, investment, construction and operation of COMAC's civil aviation projects, according to the agreement.

COMAC board chairman He Dongfeng said the debt investment plan marks a significant step in the support from insurance funds to the real economy and emerging strategic industries, which fits COMAC's great need for initial investment.

R&D and production of passenger jets demand long-term and persistent input of personnel, technology and funds, and insurance funds can meet such demands as they are large in scale and stable in supply, said Chen Wenhui, vice-chairman of China Insurance Regulatory Commission (CIRC).

China's insurance regulator has expected insurance funds to invest in major projects that will play a significant role in boosting the economy, rather than using leveraged money on short-term speculation.

Chen said the CIRC will further improve its policies to encourage insurance funds to support the real economy and serve national development strategies as well as major projects.

By the end of June, the combined assets of China's insurance sector totaled 16.4 trillion yuan, official data showed.

http://china.org.cn/business/2017-08/10/content_41385365.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Finally some news ...

http://www.comac.cc/xwzx/gsxw/201709/06/t20170906_5641131.shtml

Looks like another flight ??


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Finally some news ...
> 
> http://www.comac.cc/xwzx/gsxw/201709/06/t20170906_5641131.shtml
> 
> Looks like another flight ??


C919 on the morning of 06 September 2017 for the first time at the 5th runway of the Pudong Airport carried out the sliding test, the successful completion of the high speed linear slide, normal brake, emergency brake, brake and brake system backup, slip resistance test, multiple test points. C919 aircraft crew members also participated in the boarding test task. "This is also the first time close contact of the aircraft tyres with that runway after runway completion". Deputy General Manager, COMAC C919 airliner chief designer, Wu Guanghui, in the command hall of the test center overseeing the on-site guidance test works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiantPanda

One of the more important developments in Chinese aviation. It won't be something that happen in the immediate future but the fact that a civilian aero-engine program is already in play for the C919 and close enough to a finished product that an insider can predict its use in a mass produced aircraft is groundbreaking for China. It means the aero-engine industry, long a weak point, is rapidly maturing.

I am not allowed to link yet but the story is from Global Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiantPanda

*C919 jumbo jet expected to be powered by homemade engine: expert *
By Liu Caiyu Source:Global Times Published: 2017/9/10 23:28:39 
China's domestically developed jumbo jet C919 is expected to be equipped with homemade engines that feature light metal material, a Chinese expert said on Saturday. 

Domestically made Changjiang-1000 engine (CJ-1000) that may be used to power the C919 is under development and will replace imported foreign engines in future on the jet, according to Cao Chunxiao, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Sciences and a researcher with Aero Engine Corporation of China Beijing Institute of Aeronautical Materials, said on Saturday. 

Nearly 23 percent of the CJ-1000 engine will probably be titanium alloy, which has higher density than iron and will help reduce the weight of the jet, Cao said during the 2017 China's Top 500 Enterprises Summit Forum on Saturday in Jiangxi, thepaper.cn reported. 

The C919 made a successful maiden flight on May 5 this year. It was powered by LEAP-1C engine developed by CFM International, a 50-50 joint venture between France's Safran Aircraft Engines and GE of the US.

"It's quite competitive to have 23 percent titanium alloy on the CJ-1000. The mainstream civil engines in the world contain similar quantity of light materials," Wang Yanan, chief editor of the Aerospace Knowledge magazine, told the Global Times on Sunday.

The homemade engine is expected to make breakthroughs in its main parts - turbine, fan and blades, Wang added. 

"The first CJ-1000 engine is expected to be completed by the end of 2017 and a series of intensive tests are planned when it is mounted on an airplane," Feng Jinzhang, general manager at AECC Commercial Aircraft Engines Co, said at a forum on August 26.

"The CJ-1000 is not just a homemade product. If the CJ -1000 engine is tested successfully and is able to power aircraft, it will mark the evolution of China's aerospace industry from manufacturing mature military products to delivering civil products," Wang said. 

"China owns very competitive aircraft engine manufacturing technology but it is mainly used in military," he explained.

Feng said that the C919 with homemade CJ-1000A engine will finish its assembly within this year, and the wide-body passenger jet C929 with the engine CJ-2000 is undergoing testing.

The market of engines for commercial aircraft is promising, which Feng estimated in the next two decades to hit 80,000 worldwide, with the market value reaching $1 trillion. 

The CJ-1000 is designed for C919, but is expected to power either Boeing 737 or Airbus 320 or a similar newly built aircraft in the world market by 2025, Wang said.

The engines, as one of high-end products in aviation industry, will then become a pioneer of China's overall manufacturing industry, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zee-shaun

Its not a jumbo jet, not even close.
More compareable to the airbus A320/321.


----------



## GiantPanda

These two points, if true, would be stunning:

"Feng said that the C919 with homemade CJ-1000A engine will finish its assembly within this year."

"The CJ-1000 is designed for C919, but is expected to power either Boeing 737 orAirbus 320 or a similar newly built aircraft in the world market by 2025, Wang said."

The implication is that if a Chinese engine can power Airbus and Boeing then it must be close or on par with with Western engines. And this technology is close enough at hand that they might be building one for testing on the C919 by years end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Single isle seating system with 168 PAX capacity can not be in the category of Jumbo jet.


----------



## Figaro

ashok321 said:


> Single isle seating system with 168 PAX capacity can not be in the category of Jumbo jet.


It's probably just a terminology issue ... I always thought a 737 was also in the category of a "jumbo jet". Guess I was wrong LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

GiantPanda said:


> These two points, if true, would be stunning:
> 
> "Feng said that the C919 with homemade CJ-1000A engine will finish its assembly within this year."
> 
> "The CJ-1000 is designed for C919, but is expected to power either Boeing 737 orAirbus 320 or a similar newly built aircraft in the world market by 2025, Wang said."
> 
> The implication is that if a Chinese engine can power Airbus and Boeing then it must be close or on par with with Western engines. And this technology is close enough at hand that they might be building one for testing on the C919 by years end.


In fact most of us here don't expect the China's domestically developed engine for the passenger aircraft does progress so quickly.

When the COMAC C919 did its maiden flight in the early of MAY 2017, all the news pointed to a big potential market for the LEAP-1C engine developed by CFM International, a 50-50 joint venture between France's Safran Aircraft Engines and GE of the US... back then we had no idea at all that China's own engine was so close to the existence. Previously I did not read any news or learned any indication or hint by any PDF member about such possibility.

This is indeed a pleasant surprise and very encouraging news, with far reaching ramification effects! And if the engine proceeds on smoothly on schedule as the article said, even at a moderate 6-month delay, it indeed tells us how China is still full of developmental surprises until today 

Do not underestimate the achievements of the Middle Kingdom and its capabilities or get the feel of knowing exactly her full state... 

Aero-engine is said to be one of the crown jewels in technological achievements. Only a handful of nation have the capability to conduct own independent R&D in this field.

Thanks for the good post 

Source: http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1065763.shtml
Crossposted at: http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0911/c90000-9267207.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*COMAC eyes 750 orders for C919 jet*

2017-09-16 11:15

China Daily _Editor: Li Yahui_





C919 lands safely at Shanghai Pudong International Airport after its maiden flight at around 3.20 pm, May 5, 2017. (Gao Erqiang/China Daily)

Orders for the C919, the first large passenger aircraft produced in China in accordance with international civil aviation regulations, are expected to *reach 750 by year's end*, corporate officials told China Daily.

"*We expect to receive more than 100 new orders for the C919 from some Chinese companies in the coming months*," said Xu Pei, deputy chief of the marketing division of Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, the plane's Shanghai-based manufacturer.

The C919, which made its maiden flight on May 5, has a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, making it comparable to the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new-generation 737 planes.

The C919 has secured 600 orders from 24 customers both domestic and foreign. COMAC has received 34 orders from GE Capital Aviation Services, the largest commercial airline leasing company in the world, German start-up Puren Airlines, and City Airways of Thailand.

Boeing and Airbus have long dominated the passenger aircraft market, and the C919 is not meant to compete head-to-head with them in fully developed, mature markets.

"Our marketing team is focusing on three major target markets, which are our home market, Africa, and Southeast Asian countries involved in the Belt and Road Initiative," Xu said.

Hu Shuangqian, 57, who was a member of the manufacturing team for the Y-10, the nation's first locally made passenger aircraft, is now leading a team working on computerized controls at COMAC. He said he was lucky to be part of the project.

"Since the (Y-10) project was suspended in the 1980s due to various reasons, many of my former colleagues had been dreaming of another chance to build Chinese planes. They did not see that day before their retirement," said Hu.

Since its establishment in 2008, COMAC has worked on the regional jetliner ARJ21, the C919 and a wide-body aircraft to be jointly developed by China and Russia.

In November, COMAC published a report about the global passenger aircraft market between 2016 and 2035, predicting that a total of 39,948 aircraft with a value of $5.23 trillion will be needed in the coming two decades. China alone will need 6,865 passenger aircraft, 65.5 percent of which would be single-aisle planes, 21.2 percent wide-body jets, and 13.3 percent regional jets.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/09-16/273861.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

ashok321 said:


> Single isle seating system with 168 PAX capacity can not be in the category of Jumbo jet.


I can bet with you in 5 years, most of those parts will be made locally, nothing is really complex except for the engines. It has got more to do with certifications rather than technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

So there were indeed issues ... 



> BEIJING—The Comac C919 will probably make its second test flight in October, five months after it first flew. The program has had many issues since the May 5 first flight, says Comac Chief Designer Wu Guanghui. None of these has been the result of some fault on Comac’s part, Wu says, declining to give details. Meanwhile, ground tests are underway on the second of the six flight-test aircraft, says a spokesperson for the state company. ...



http://aviationweek.com/commercial-...m=email&elq2=dc193edb33a346e7ab2b76f5fd78a1af

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> So there were indeed issues ...
> 
> 
> 
> http://aviationweek.com/commercial-...m=email&elq2=dc193edb33a346e7ab2b76f5fd78a1af


Always full of "don't know why, don't know what have happened" but can take up a full page, and ask for money to the readers. There is no way and no value for traditional media to exist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910934252761391104

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Model of "929" 280 seats class wide body passenger plane unveiled
9月19日，在2017年北京航展第一天，中国商飞（COMAC）首次在国内航展上展出了其中远程宽体客机剖开式三舱布局模型。该机型的基本型航程为12000km，座级为280座，计划年底完成系统技术方案。图为中俄联合研制的宽体客机模型。虽然现场并没有说明这种飞机的具体型号，但是航展主办方派发的书面资料则说明，这就是中俄联合研制的C929项目。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yusheng

全球航班信息数据应用Flightradar24显示，登记号为B-001A的国产C919客机首架原型机今天上午7：23从浦东国际机场起飞，开始进行第二次试飞。飞机起飞后先后飞越横沙岛、崇明岛和启东市上空，并在如东县以东海面上空折返。 下一步，C919要完成近1400公里的空中航程，转场
The global flight information data with Flightradar24 display, registration number B-001A made the first prototype C919 aircraft 7:23 this morning from Pudong International Airport, began the second test flight. After takeoff has flew over the city of Qidong and Hengsha Island, Chongming Island, and Rudong County in the east of the sea over the back. The next step, C919 to complete nearly 1400 kilometer flight, transition

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Yep ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kristisipe

China's homemade large passenger jet, the C919, completes its second test flight in Shanghai. It flew two hours and 46 minutes, twice the time of its maiden flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*C919: the 2nd test flight and 130 new orders*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913629533709963265


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


> Model of "929" 280 seats class wide body passenger plane unveiled
> 9月19日，在2017年北京航展第一天，中国商飞（COMAC）首次在国内航展上展出了其中远程宽体客机剖开式三舱布局模型。该机型的基本型航程为12000km，座级为280座，计划年底完成系统技术方案。图为中俄联合研制的宽体客机模型。虽然现场并没有说明这种飞机的具体型号，但是航展主办方派发的书面资料则说明，这就是中俄联合研制的C929项目。


The new name of "929" will be: *CR 929*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913673270557253632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913819302775500800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913740495066685441More info at #CR929 hashtag: https://twitter.com/hashtag/CR929

-------------------

*UAC and Comac christen widebody family as CR 929*

29 September 2017 | Source: Flight Dashboard
By: Greg Waldron - Singapore

Russia's United Aircraft has revealed that the new widebody aircraft it will make in conjunction with China's Comac will be called the *CR 929* and feature *three variants*.

The *CR 929-600* will be the *baseline version* of the aircraft, says UAC. There will also be a "_junior version_" designed the *CR 929-500*, and a "_senior version_" designated *CR 929-700*.

_The -600 will have passenger capacity of 280 seats in a three class configuration with a range of 12,000 kilometers._

_A shorter -500 will carry 250 passengers in three-classes, but with a range of 14,000 kilometers._

_The longest variant of the CR 929, the 929-700, will have passenger capacity of 320 in a three class layout, and a range of 10,000 kilometers._

UAC says that the 'CR' denotes China and Russia's joint involvement in the programme. President of the Russian planemaker, Yuri Slusar, adds that the number '9' in the designation denotes the symbol of eternity in Chinese culture.





Photos: Greg Waldron

"The CR 929 name for the family makes it possible to propose it together with the Chinese narrow-body jet С919, whereas the numbering of each family member continues the numbering of airliners available in UAC’s commercial aircraft portfolio – from MS-21-200/300/400 to CR 929 – 500/600/700,” he says.

Officials from the two companies made the announcement at Comac's headquarters in Shanghai.

Chinese and Russian officials have discussed the programme for some years, and in May set up _a joint venture company_ called *China-Russia Commercial Aircraft Corporation (CRAIC)* to develop the new aircraft.

*CRAIC is based in Shanghai* and will oversee all aspects of the programme, including technology development, manufacturing, marketing, sales, customer services, and programme management. *In Moscow, UAC will host a joint design centre.*






The aircraft's composite wings and empennage will be produced in Russia, while Comac will produce the fuselage and perform final assembly in Shanghai. Russia will also produce the tail section.

During a briefing at the Paris air show, UAC showed a chart indicating that approval of concept for the widebody should take place in 2017, followed by early configuration and preliminary design in 2018.

Design documentation is slated for 2021, followed by first flight in 2023, before the aircraft enters service two years later.

Initially, the aircraft will be powered by an engine from one of the major Western engine makers, such as Rolls-Royce or General Electric.

An indigenous power plant will also be developed. Russia's United Engine Corporation and China's commercial aircraft engine firm AECC recently signed a preliminary agreement on developing an engine to power the CR 929 family.

Under the proposed schedule the engine would commence testing in 2022 and secure certification in 2027.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/uac-and-comac-christen-widebody-family-as-cr-929-441648/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

CCTV: C919 passengers plane undergoing "Mass production stage"(央视国庆放卫星，C919量产！









)
C919 "101" has successfully conducted 4 test flight, "102" at painting stage, test flight at year end expected, "103" undergoing major fitting 
C919的101架机在转场阎良前将进行4次试飞，在第4次试飞时飞行高度将上升至7925米，并收放起落架。102架机正在全身喷漆，预计年底首飞，103架机正在总装。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

*Six units of the regional aircraft ARJ21-700 are in the final assembly*
*at the COMAC plant in Shanghai. Delivery continues for two Chinese clients.*

















East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017-10-05
.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

*The sky is the limit for China's home-grown jet*
 Yang Jian 
17:44 UTC+8, 2017-10-10



Xinhua​Zhang Miao (left) and Zhang Xijin discuss the design of China’s C919 jetliner.

THE C919, China’s first domestically developed narrow-body twin-jet airliner, caught the world’s attention late last month after completing its second test flight from Pudong International Airport.

The C919 single-aisle aircraft made its maiden flight from the same airport on May 5, flying north to Chongming Island and over Nantong in neighboring Jiangsu Province, where it circled awhile before heading home.

The second flight — at two hours and 46 minutes — lasted twice as long. During the flight, the plane completed its first test of lowering and lifting its landing gear in the air, among other missions, according to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC).

A day after the flight, COMAC and partner United Aircraft Corp of Russia announced that the first long-haul jet developed jointly by both countries will be named CR929, symbolizing the “enduring cooperation of the two sides.”

The wide-body jet will seat 280 and have a range of up to 12,000 kilometers. It is scheduled to make its maiden flight in 2025 and begin deliveries in 2028, according to the China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Corp, a joint venture based in Shanghai’s Free Trade Zone.

In terms of global aviation, China is thinking big. It has been on a more than three-decade quest to rise to the ranks of nations capable of designing and manufacturing commercial aircraft.

“The C919 marks a new high for China’s aircraft-making,” said Cheng Bushi, 87, the deputy designer of the Y10, China’s first commercial jet, designed in the 1970s. The Y10 with 125 seats flew for more than 170 hours in test flights between 1980 and 1984, but the project was scuttled before reaching commercial viability because of economic and political factors.

Despite setbacks and frustrations, China’s commercial aircraft industry has never looked back. Its progress has been supported by thousands of engineers and aircraft designers.

COMAC was established in Shanghai in 2008 to take charge of developing the C919 project. Though the company is relatively new, many of its senior engineers are veterans of China’s aircraft ambitions.

Zhang Xijin, 83, his son Zhang Miao and Zhang Miao’s apprentice Ma Tuliang are the famous “three-generation trio” at COMAC, who are working together on the C919 project.

Zhang Xijin, a famous aerodynamic specialist, served in a senior position in the COMAC Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institute. He took part in the design of eight Chinese aircraft, including the ARJ21, the nation’s first domestically developed regional jet.

“Research conditions were quite tough in the 1970s, when China initially began research on aircraft-making,” Zhang Xijin said. “We often borrowed abacuses from neighboring offices to do calculations.”

Zhang Xijin’s wife Wang Juanzhi was an aerodynamic specialist. Small wonder with parents so concentrated on their jobs that son Zhang Miao didn’t also answer the call of the nation’s aircraft dream. After all, his first name is a Chinese character involved with aerodynamic structures.

Zhang Miao did not disappoint his father. He has become the deputy design director for the C919.

When Zhang senior was about to retire in 2002, he was invited to take part in the ARJ21’s aerodynamic designs. When he was officially retired in 2008, COMAC invited him again to take part in the design for the C919.



Niu Jianchi / Ti Gong​Zhang Xijin (front right) and Zhang Miao (middle, front row) work with their team on the maiden flight of the C919.

Surpassing expectations

“Work has been more important than my personal life,” he admitted.

Zhang junior said working conditions have improved since his father’s pioneering work in the field, but challenges remain. China has the full intellectual property rights on the C919, based on charts his team painted for the nose, body, wings and other aircraft parts.

“We painted over 2,000 design charts for the wings alone,” Zhang Miao said.

His father added: “A wind tunnel experiment shows China’s first domestically designed supercritical wing works better than expectations.”

Ma Tuliang, an aerodynamic engineer with the institute, was a postgraduate students working under Zhang Miao. He assisted his tutor on the design of the winglets for the C919 and has since become a key aerodynamic designer for the CR929 wide-body passenger jet.

“The most precious thing I learned from the older generation is that gritty determination to succeed,” Ma said.

“With the advanced technology and facilities nowadays, we aim to make some breakthroughs based on the achievements of our forebears.”

The development of a domestically developed large passenger aircraft is “part of the Chinese Dream,” COMAC said.

“The project highlights the demands of China’s fast growing economy and the rapid development of China’s civil aviation industry,” a spokesman for the company said.

Predications are that Chinese airlines will need more than 6,800 new aircraft in the next two decades.

Furthermore, the aircraft industry is seen as a lynchpin in China’s industrial modernization.

Boeing has said every 1 percent increase in sales of airliners expands the national economy by 0.7 percent. The State Council, China’s cabinet, has designated the aeronautical industry as one of 10 pillars in its plan to make China a global manufacturing giant by 2025.



Dong Jun / SHINE​The C919 single aisle passenger aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

This will be the testing specific runway for "919" or others up coming big wide body planes (未来919和宽体客机以及某型号的试飞机场)
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

Prototype 002 !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

samsara said:


> *Six units of the regional aircraft ARJ21-700 are in the final assembly*
> *at the COMAC plant in Shanghai. Delivery continues for two Chinese clients.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017-10-05
> .


Always liked a clean wing design!


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> Prototype 002 !
> 
> View attachment 432714


how come the tail says 001C?


----------



## Deino

nang2 said:


> how come the tail says 001C?



Actually I already asked myself the same ... since #001 = B-001A. So where is B-001B?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> Actually I already asked myself the same ... since #001 = B-001A. So where is B-001B?
> 
> View attachment 432732


001B for strength test?


----------



## Deino

nang2 said:


> 001B for strength test?



Indeed I also had this idea, but do static test airframes get official registrations?


----------



## lcloo

Not all B-001x registrations numbers are given to C-919. One of the latest ARJ-21 has been given the number B-001R. Thus B-001B number could be registration No. of any commercial aircraft other than C-919.

Or on the other hand, it is possible that CAAC is just not follwing the alphabet sequence when allocating the registration number, though this is a less likely case.

And a good news for COMAC, CAAC and FAA have signed an agreement to mutually recognised each others certifacte of air worthiness, which means C-919's entry into international market is possible with just CAAC certificate of air worthiness alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

lcloo said:


> Not all B-001x registrations numbers are given to C-919. One of the latest ARJ-21 has been given the number B-001R. Thus B-001B number could be registration No. of any commercial aircraft other than C-919.
> 
> Or on the other hand, it is possible that CAAC is just not follwing the alphabet sequence when allocating the registration number, though this is a less likely case.
> 
> And a good news for COMAC, CAAC and FAA have signed an agreement to mutually recognised each others certifacte of air worthiness, which means C-919's entry into international market is possible with just CAAC certificate of air worthiness alone.


After 10 years of buttering our asses for them, we are now finally recognized by FAA. It means we can export our planes now. The hard work done during the ARJ-21 saga was worth it.


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> ...
> 
> And a good news for COMAC, CAAC and FAA have signed an agreement to mutually recognised each others certifacte of air worthiness, which means C-919's entry into international market is possible with just CAAC certificate of air worthiness alone.




Indeed a more than important step, ... and so hopefully the European agencies will follow soon.

http://www.caac.gov.cn/XWZX/MHYW/201710/t20171023_47258.html
and
http://www.caac.gov.cn/XXGK/XXGK/SBGX/BMDYZDQ/MG/SHXD/201710/P020171023581677904467.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Indeed a more than important step, ... and so hopefully the European agencies will follow soon.
> 
> http://www.caac.gov.cn/XWZX/MHYW/201710/t20171023_47258.html
> and
> http://www.caac.gov.cn/XXGK/XXGK/SBGX/BMDYZDQ/MG/SHXD/201710/P020171023581677904467.pdf


Actually I foresee the FAA as the way more difficult party to deal with than its European counterpart 

Now the FAA already signed the recognition, just don't see how the EASA would like to stand as the stumbling block with all its reverberations... at most a lively horse trading 



lcloo said:


> Not all B-001x registrations numbers are given to C-919. One of the latest ARJ-21 has been given the number B-001R. Thus B-001B number could be registration No. of any commercial aircraft other than C-919.
> 
> Or on the other hand, it is possible that CAAC is just not follwing the alphabet sequence when allocating the registration number, though this is a less likely case.
> 
> *And a good news for COMAC, CAAC and FAA have signed an agreement to mutually recognised each other's certificate of air worthiness*, which means C-919's entry into international market is possible with just CAAC certificate of air worthiness alone.


That's a great news!! 

And here's the news, just baked today 

*Deal will boost exports of domestic planes: experts*

(Global Times) 09:56, October 25, 2017

*China and the U.S. have signed a bilateral airworthiness agreement after years of negotiations, with the deal taking effect on October 17, according to the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC).*

The agreement points to China's advances in the civil aviation industry and improvements in industry standards and could pave the way for domestic commercial aircraft to enter mainstream global markets, Chinese experts noted on Tuesday.

The CAAC said in a statement on Monday that the airworthiness agreement between the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) and the CAAC was reached in late September.

*Under the agreement, Chinese and U.S. regulators achieved "full, reciprocal recognition" of each other's civil aviation products, including airworthiness certification, according to the statement by CAAC.*

Specifically, the agreement covers the airworthiness examination and approval of design standards, production oversight, export airworthiness, technical support and other areas of cooperation, the statement said.

Airworthiness is the measure of an aircraft's suitability for safe flight and the basic requirement for any aircraft to be allowed for flight. China and the U.S. signed an airworthiness agreement in 1991, but terms under that agreement were not fully reciprocal because the U.S. did not fully recognize Chinese authorities' airworthiness measures, the People's Daily reported on April 28.

But the new agreement, coming after three years of negotiations between the CAAC and the FAA, changed that.

"_The signing of the [new] agreement laid the foundation for deeper and broader cooperation between the two countries' civil aviation authorities and created a positive bilateral environment for the exchange of the two countries' civil aviation products and the cooperation of the countries' industrial sectors,_" the CAAC statement read.

*The new agreement could pave the way for the rise of China's civil aviation industry in the global market, which has been dominated by U.S. and European companies, Chinese experts said on Tuesday.*

The agreement could help the export of China's domestically developed planes such as the C919 and the ARJ-21, both produced by the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, according to the experts.

"All new aircraft have to obtain airworthiness certificates before entering the market, and currently there are two widely recognized certificates: one from the FAA and the other from the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA)," Lin Zhijie, an independent market watcher, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Lin added that although the CAAC has been issuing airworthiness certificates, the procedure was not fully established or widely recognized. Signing of the agreement with the FAA means a big step that could hopefully speed up the export of the large passenger jet C919 to mainstream markets abroad.

According to Lin, the ARJ-21 regional jet, which was delivered to domestic airlines in 2015, has not been able to be exported to major markets because it did not receive airworthiness certificates from either the FAA or the EASA.

*China is also in talks with the EASA on a bilateral airworthiness agreement, which could be signed by the end of this year, Wang Jingling, deputy director general of airworthiness plans at the CAAC, said in April, according to the People's Daily report.*

The signing of the China-U.S. agreement also highlighted the fast development in China's civil aviation industry and technological advances in aircraft manufacturing, according to Li Yimin, a long-time industry insider.

"_*I think this is a very significant move for China's civil aviation industry, because it reflects the fast rise of our industry in the global market, not only in market size but also technological capability,*_" Li told the Global Times on Tuesday.

China is the world's second-largest civil aviation market and one of the fastest-growing markets in the world, the U.S. inter-agency trade information website export.gov said in a post on its website, pointing to China's aviation imports, expanding network of civilian airports and air fleet.

*The U.S. aviation sector exported $13.2 billion worth of goods to China in 2016, accounting for 58 percent of China's total imports in the sector, according to the post on export.gov in July.*

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/1025/c90000-9284619.html

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The over $13 billion did the positive negotiation...  

Reminds me of this nice phrase favoured by one of our Mods here: _Money talks, BS walks_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

COMAC delivered the 3rd ARJ21-700 to Chengdu Airlines on 20 Oct.
The order book amounts to *433 aircraft*, and aircraft 109 to 114 are at the FAL (Final Assembly Line).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921736659451854848
#COMAC delivered the 3rd #ARJ21 to Chengdu Airlines today,
*the first delivery since the type was awarded its production certificate!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921079883538694144
The #ARJ21 demonstrated its ability to serve *China's *_*rural western regions*_ 
after successfully completing *high altitude tests in Qinghai*.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921442741099290624
*China-made jetliner performs well in high-plateau test flight*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-10-19 14:59

*XINING - China's homegrown regional jetliner, the ARJ21-700, has successfully completed its trial flight on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, demonstrating its ability to fly safely at high elevations.*

The regional jetliner travelled along several air routes in Qinghai province over the course of five days last week, according to Qinghai Airport Co Ltd.

The test included an engine-start ground test at the high altitude airport, flight performance verification testing and take-off and landing tests.

"_The successful trial flight shows that the ARJ21-700 is able to fly along air routes in the region *at around 3,000 meters above sea level*,_" said Wu Zhaowei from the test verification division of the ARJ21 program department of the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC).

ARJ21-700, produced by COMAC, is a jet with 78 to 90 seats and a flight range of 2,225 to 3,700 km. *It mainly serves China's central and western cities.*

*The number of passenger planes that can be used in Qinghai-Tibet Plateau is limited due to thin air and complicated terrain and climate.*

_"If the ARJ21-700 enters the market, *rural residents there will be able to travel more quickly at a cheaper price*,"_ said Meng Jun, a staff member with the Qinghai Airport Co.

*In July this year, COMAC obtained a production license from the General Administration of Civil Aviation, which means it can mass produce the ARJ21-700.*

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-10/19/content_33449941.htm


*Note:* the seemingly similar story earlier in March had the flight test done at the lower altitude:
_"... The aircraft completed the test near Xining Airport, which is *2,184 meters above sea level*..."_

*China's ARJ21 passes flight test over Qinghai-Tibet Plateau (2017-03-06)*
http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0306/c90000-9186382.html

~~~~~~~~~~~~

_This is the specific design requirement for ARJ21 requested by the domestic customers in China. The drawback is the aircraft needs more powerful engine resulting in lower fuel efficiency. And some sceptical commentators on Chinese aviation technology mistaken this capability as the poor engineering because it cannot compete in term of fuel efficiency as good as the Western or Japanese-made aircraft._
_。_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kristisipe



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

From weibo, picture of C919 latest test flight (#3) this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

*Domestically-produced jetliner with BeiDou navigation system completes test flight*
Source: Xinhua| 2017-10-14 17:13:41|Editor: ZD





_An ARJ21-700 plane lands after a test flight at an airport in Dongying, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 14, 2017. The Chinese-developed regional jetliner, which has the BeiDou navigation system installed, has successfully completed a test flight, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) said Saturday. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)_

*SHANGHAI, Oct. 14 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese-developed regional jetliner, which has the BeiDou navigation system installed, has successfully completed a test flight, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) said Saturday.* The test flight was carried out from an airport in east China's Shandong Province on Saturday morning.

It was *the first time a domestically-produced regional jet has been equipped with the BeiDou navigation system*. The flight tested the performance of the *onboard navigation information receiver*, *the ground-based signal enhancement system*, and *the short-message function of the BeiDou system*.

The results showed the performance of the navigation systems developed by China is on par with similar systems produced abroad, and *even reaches internationally advanced level in transient and quick positioning index*, COMAC sources said.

*The BeiDou navigation system has seen increasing numbers of applications linked to everyday life, from shared bicycles to bank cards and unmanned patrol vehicles.*

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-10/14/c_136679486_8.htm





_A staff member shows the flight path drew by the BeiDou navigation system on an ARJ21-700 plane during a test flight in Dongying, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 14, 2017. The Chinese-developed regional jetliner, which has the BeiDou navigation system installed, has successfully completed a test flight, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) said Saturday. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)_





















。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

From people's daily tweet, the 2nd C919 jumbo jet, China’s domestically designed large passenger aircraft, completed a crucial engine test on Thursday in Shanghai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Fourth test flight of C919 this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kristisipe

*China's home-built C919 jet completes 3rd test flight*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

5th Test ...

The first prototype is now ready for long range testing (via SDF) The first prototype of C919 made its 5th and final test flight in Shanghai this morning, before leaving for Xi'an Yanliang for the rest of its qualifying program. This flight lasted more than 3 hours and reached 964 km / h and 7 900m altitude (Via Flight Radar 24).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

Deino said:


> 5th Test ...
> 
> The first prototype is now ready for long range testing (via SDF) The first prototype of C919 made its 5th and final test flight in Shanghai this morning, before leaving for Xi'an Yanliang for the rest of its qualifying program. This flight lasted more than 3 hours and reached 964 km / h and 7 900m altitude (Via Flight Radar 24).
> 
> View attachment 435749



Already 5th test completed? and would be 6th test flight when Comac C919 Fly to Xian from Shanghai.They really work fast recently.
I thought only 3rd test flight already completed, not know 5th test flight is Completed today, and become 6th when it fly to Xian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928345099947278336

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

BREAKING: COMAC C919 schedules to depart Shanghai Pudong/PVG on *Nov 10th 10am local time* (Nov 9th, 9PM EST). *The aircraft will be relocated to Yanliang Airport in Xi'An for future testing.* Estimated flight time is about 2.5 hrs. Trackable on @flightradar24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928539691967700993

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's jet in long-distance test*
 Yang Jian 
00:11 UTC+8, 2017-11-10 





Xinhua​ 
China’s domestically produced passenger jet, the C919, is seen on the tarmac in Shanghai yesterday.

China’s domestically produced passenger jet, the C919, will make its first long-distance flight today, leaving Shanghai for northwest China’s Shaanxi Province to undergo further tests.

It will take off from Pudong International Airport and fly to the Yanliang Testing Base in Xi’an.

Cai Jun, who captained the aircraft’s maiden flight, said it will fly at a height of 7,800 meters and complete the 1,400-kilometer journey in around three hours.

Shanghai-based Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC) has said it will produce six test aircraft, with the second expected to make its maiden flight before the end of the year. 

The first C919 completed its maiden flight in May and has now made a total of five test flights. It will remain at the Yanliang base to undergo more tests to acquire airworthiness certificates.

“We have prepared a detailed work plan to ensure the safety of the flight from Shanghai to Yanliang,” Cai said.

Global access for the C919 will be boosted by a Sino-US aircraft certification agreement signed last month, COMAC said yesterday.

The agreement between the Civil Aviation Administration of China and the US Federal Aviation Administration will widen mutual recognition of each country’s aviation products.

“It is an essential step for the C919 to enter the international market,” Wu Yue, C919 project general manager, told China Central Television. “The certification environment for the C919 will surely get better, because FAA certification has been recognized by many nations.”

Under the agreement, the FAA will certify the importation of the aircraft or plane parts from China, apart from some technical evaluations, on the basis of CAAC certification documents.

The European Aviation Safety Agency has also said it is in the process of certifying the C919.

Airworthiness certifications from FAA and EASA have long been the market threshold for the global civil aviation industry.

The C919, which has 168 seats and a range of about 5,000km, will compete with the updated Airbus A320 and new-generation Boeing 737.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928695407001059328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

China's domestic large aircraft C919 for the first time flew to a "faraway distance"!
China's domestically made large passenger jet C919 flew from Shanghai Pudong/PVG to Yanliang Airport in Xi'An, Shaanxi Province, on November 10th, went to the China's Flight Test Center for further comprehensive test mission there. This is the very first time the C919 has landed outside Shanghai. (Xinhua 2017.11.10)







。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Welcome to Yanliang.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

中国飞行试验研究院
Chinese Flight Test Establishment

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> ...
> *China-made jetliner performs well in high-plateau test flight*
> Xinhua | Updated: 2017-10-19 14:59
> 
> *XINING - China's homegrown regional jetliner, the ARJ21-700, has successfully completed its trial flight on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, demonstrating its ability to fly safely at high elevations.*
> 
> The regional jetliner travelled along several air routes in Qinghai province over the course of five days last week, according to Qinghai Airport Co Ltd.
> 
> The test included an engine-start ground test at the high altitude airport, flight performance verification testing and take-off and landing tests.
> 
> "_The successful trial flight shows that the ARJ21-700 is able to fly along air routes in the region *at around 3,000 meters above sea level*,_" said Wu Zhaowei from the test verification division of the ARJ21 program department of the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC).
> 
> ARJ21-700, produced by COMAC, is a jet with 78 to 90 seats and a flight range of 2,225 to 3,700 km. *It mainly serves China's central and western cities.*
> 
> *The number of passenger planes that can be used in Qinghai-Tibet Plateau is limited due to thin air and complicated terrain and climate.*
> 
> _"If the ARJ21-700 enters the market, *rural residents there will be able to travel more quickly at a cheaper price*,"_ said Meng Jun, a staff member with the Qinghai Airport Co.
> 
> *In July this year, COMAC obtained a production license from the General Administration of Civil Aviation, which means it can mass produce the ARJ21-700.*
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-10/19/content_33449941.htm
> 
> 
> *Note:* the seemingly similar story earlier in March had the flight test done at the lower altitude:
> _"... The aircraft completed the test near Xining Airport, which is *2,184 meters above sea level*..."_
> 
> *China's ARJ21 passes flight test over Qinghai-Tibet Plateau (2017-03-06)*
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0306/c90000-9186382.html
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> _*This is the specific design requirement for ARJ21 requested by the domestic customers in China.* The drawback is the aircraft needs more powerful engine resulting in lower fuel efficiency. And some sceptical commentators on Chinese aviation technology mistaken this capability as the poor engineering because it cannot compete in term of fuel efficiency as good as the Western or Japanese-made aircraft._
> _。_



NO WONDER the airlines in China necessitate this regional jetliner, ARJ21, to possess the ability to fly safely at high elevations... I am just aware that *8 out of 10 highest altitude airports in the world are located in China*.

-----------------------------------------

*The top 10 highest altitude airports in the world*
By Akanksha Gupta

China has breathtakingly high airports, hosting eight of the 10 highest altitude airports in the world, including the world's highest Daocheng Yading Airport 4,411m above sea level. Airport-technology.com lists the world's 10 highest altitude airports by altitude.

*#1 Daocheng Yading Airport, China*
Daocheng Yading Airport, which opened in September 2013, is the highest-altitude airport in the world. It is located at an elevation of 4,411m. The airport serves Doacheng County in the Garzi Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Sichuan Province.

The airport comprises of a single runway which is 4,200m long and 45m wide, and a 5,000m² terminal building. The airport is powered by six patented Resibloc dry-type transformers rated at 4,688kW, supplied by ABB.

The airport was constructed with an investment of CNY1.58bn ($255m). The travel time from Daocheng to Chengdu, which formerly required a two-day bus trip, has been reduced to just one hour with the opening of the airport. The airport is expected to serve 280,000 passengers a year and flight services to Guangzhou, Shanghai and Xi’an are expected to start in 2014.

*#2 Qamdo Bamda Airport, China*
Qamdo Bamda Airport, also known as Changdu Bangda Airport, is the world’s second highest-altitude commercial airport. It is located at an elevation of 4,334m, serving the town of Qamdo (Changdu) in Tibet, China.

The airport features the world’s longest paved runway, measuring 5,500m long, and a terminal building. An expansion project is currently underway, which upon completion in 2015, will enable the airport to handle 180,000 passengers a year.

The expansion project is worth RMB 270m (approximately $45m) and is being funded by the NDRC and the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC). The project will involve conversion of the existing terminal into a warehouse, construction of a new terminal covering 4,000m², a new apron and repairs to the runway and apron surface.

*#3 Kangding Airport, China*
Kangding Airport is located in the Garze Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, approximately 38km from Kangding, the capital of Garze Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture in western Sichuan Province, China. At 4,280m elevation above sea level, it is the world’s third highest-altitude commercial airport.

The airport’s 4,000m long runway caters to medium sized passenger / cargo aircraft, such as the Airbus A319-100 and Boeing 737-700. The terminal at the airport serves about 330,000 passengers and 1,980t of cargo per year.

The airport cuts down the journey time to Chengdu City by 35 minutes. It was constructed with an investment of one billion Yuan ($120m). Zhongnan Airports Construction Corporation was the main contractor. Commercial operations were started in October 2008.

*#4 Ngari Gunsa Airport, China*
Ngari Gunsa Airport, also known as Ali Airport, is the fourth highest-altitude airport in the world. The dual-purpose military and civil airport serves the city of Shiquanhe in Ngari Prefecture, south-west of China’s Tibet Autonomous Region near the Indian border. The airport is situated at an elevation of 4,274m.

The airport is expected to handle 120,000 passengers on a daily basis by 2020. It has a runway measuring 4,500m long.

Construction works on the airport commenced in May 2007 and commissioning took place in July 2010. The first commercial flight to the airport was that of an A319 jetliner operated by Air China. The total investment made on the airport’s development was CNY1.65bn ($241.22m).

*#5 El Alto International Airport, Bolivia*
El Alto International Airport (Aeropuerto Internacional El Alto in Spanish; formerly John F. Kennedy Airport), is the fifth highest-altitude airport in the world. It is located in the city of El Alto, approximately 14km south-west of La Paz City. It is situated at an elevation of 4,061.5m.

The existing airport was inaugurated in 1965. It underwent expansions in the 1970s and in 2006. Abertis Airports is the operator of the airport

The airport has two runways measuring 4,000m (paved) and 2,050m (unpaved), and one terminal. Passenger facilities at the terminal include a bank, bars, restaurant and duty-free shops.

*#6 Yushu Batang Airport, China*
Yushu Batang Airport, situated at an elevation of 3,890m, is the sixth highest-altitude airport in the world. The airport is located 18km south of Gyegu (Jyekundo) town and serves Yushu City in Qinghai Province.

Construction of the airport started in 2007 and services were launched in May 2009. It has cut the travel time between Jiegu town of Yushu and Qinghai’s capital of Xining to just 70 minutes, which otherwise takes 15 hours.

The airport served 7,484 passengers during the first year of its operation. Its terminal is expected to handle 80,000 passengers per annum starting from 2015. The 3,800m long runway at the airport is big enough to accommodate A319 aircraft.

*#7 Inca Manco Cápac International Airport, Peru*
Inca Manco Cápac International Airport (Aeropuerto Internacional Inca Manco Cápac in Spanish) is located in the Puno Region, Province of San Román Juliaca, about five kilometers from the city of Juliaca. It is located at an elevation of 3,826m, standing as the seventh highest altitude airport in the world.

The airport was opened in 1959 and is currently operated by Corporación Peruana de Aeropuertos y Aviación Comercial (CORPAC). It has a 4,200m long paved runway and a passenger terminal covering a floor area of 1,865m².

The airport features 90 tolled vehicle parking spaces. The control tower is 25m high comprising of seven floors. The airport does not offer international flight connectivity at present.

*#8 Shigatse Peace Airport, China*
Shigatse Peace Airport, also known as Shigatse Air Base, is a military and civil airport located in Hongdang County, Shigatse Prefecture, in the Tibet Autonomous Region. It is 43km away from Shigatse City, the second largest city in Tibet. It is the eighth highest-altitude airport in the world, situated at an elevation of 3,782m.

The airport was originally opened in 1973 for military use. Civil operations were started in October 2010, following a CNY532m ($88m) expansion project that was launched in April 2009.

The airport has a runway measuring 5,000m and a terminal covering an area of 4,500m². It is expected to handle 230,000 passengers and 1,150t of cargo per annum by 2020.

*#9 Lhasa Gonggar Airport, China*
Lhasa Gonggar Airport, which serves the city of Lhasa, the capital city of the Tibet Autonomous Region, is located about 62km south-west of Lhasa, at the southern bank of the Yarlung Zangbo River in Gonggar County, Shannan Prefecture. At 3,570m elevation, it is the ninth highest-altitude airport in the world.

The airport became operational in 1965. It serves as a major hub for Tibet Airlines and accommodates up to five A340 or seven Boeing 757 aircraft simultaneously. It features a two-storey passenger terminal, and two runways measuring 4,000m (Asphalt) and 3,600m (Concrete) in length. The second runway was constructed in 1994. The terminal facilities were upgraded in 2004.

The first highway in Tibet named Lhasa / Gonggar airport highway forming part of National Highway 318 and connecting the airport was commissioned in July 2011.

*#10 Jiuzhai Huanglong Airport, China*
Jiuzhai Huanglong Airport is located two kilometres from Chuanzhusi Town, in Songpan County of Aba Prefecture, Sichuan Province. It is the world’s tenth highest altitude airport, at an elevation of 3,448m. Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport is located 240km from this airport.

The Jiuzhai Huanglong airport serves about 800,000 passengers a year and is operated by Sichuan Jiuzhaihuanglong Airport Company. Passenger services were started in September 2003.

The airport was expanded twice in 2006 and 2011. It currently features a single passenger terminal building covering an area of 17,000m², and a runway measuring 3,400m long.


5 NOVEMBER 2013
http://www.airport-technology.com/features/feature-the-top-10-highest-altitude-airports-in-the-world/
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

First *private jet* version ARJ21-700, registered as 110 (B-001T), made its maiden flight on 23 November in Shanghai.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933919334375682048

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933973689820786689

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kristisipe

C919 Completes First Test Flight after Intercity Journey to Yanliang








At 0:56 & 20:48 in the second video, it mentions the second C919 is preparing for its first test flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

No. 02 is rolling


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936828204202917888

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

The 2nd C919 #102 completed its 1st low speed taxiing on Thursday, 30 November at Pudong airport.
dafeng cao 9:23 PM - 1 Dec 2017


















Exclusive video! C919 #102 aircraft completed the first taxiing test!
独家视频！C919飞机102架机完成首次滑行试验！
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/oANlUnf_V-x8sbkMR05E1Q

I was preparing the post then my attention was distracted by other things so it's delayed then I saw duplication upon posting 
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

The second #C919 (B-001C) is scheduled to take its first flight on Friday, *December 15th*,
an exciting step in the C919 program! Let the countdown begin!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936664994216677376。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*C919 gains another 55 orders, lifting total orders to 785*

2017-12-06 08:51 chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Wang Zihao_





China's homegrown large passenger plane C919 takes off from Pudong International Airport in Shanghai, East China, Nov 10, 2017. (Photo/Xinhua)

The C919, China's first home-developed large passenger plane, gained another 55 orders on Tuesday from ICBC Leasing Co Ltd, China's largest aircraft leasing company by assets, lifting its total orders to 785.

Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd, the manufacturer of the C919, signed an agreement with ICBC Leasing in Beijing. So far, C919 has netted orders from 27 Chinese and overseas customers.

Back in 2011, ICBC Leasing, a subsidiary of Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, ordered 45 C919 aircraft. The latest deal makes the leasing company the single largest C919 customer with an order of 100 planes.

As of October, ICBC Leasing managed total capital worth 300 billion yuan ($45 billion) and 555 aircraft, in addition to a large number of shipping assets and large-scale equipment.

In November, the C919 passenger jet completed its first long-haul flight from Shanghai to Xi'an, Shaanxi province, and it will now start a series of test flights at the testing base in Yanliang, Shaanxi province.

Last week, the second C919 test aircraft completed its first taxiing test at Shanghai Pudong International Airport, and it is expected to conduct its debut flight by the end of the year.

Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at Carnoc.com, one of China's largest civil aviation web portals, said the C919's entry to the market won't occur very soon. It is expected to go into operation between 2020 and 2022.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/12-06/283351.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939765912780947456


----------



## kristisipe



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kristisipe

@22:52
According to the Captain who piloted the first C919, C919 planes are scheduled to perform another 4000+ hours of test flights, that's 3 to 4 years from 2017 at the earliest, before it can be commercialized and sold on the market. That's his personal estimation. Also, China will buy 4000+ passenger planes in the next 2 decades, most will be single aisle planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

kristisipe said:


> @22:52
> According to the Captain who piloted the first C919, C919 planes are scheduled to perform another 4000+ hours of test flights, that's 3 to 4 years from 2017 at the earliest, before it can be commercialized and sold on the market. That's his personal estimation. Also, China will buy 4000+ passenger planes in the next 2 decades, most will be single aisle planes.


The current anticipated delivery-year to customers for C919 single-aisle jets is 2021.
----------

C919 expected to be delivered to customer in 2021 | China.org (December 4, 2017)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

lift of of the front landing gear today ... so ready for flight on Friday?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Deino said:


> lift of of the front landing gear today ... so ready for flight on Friday?
> 
> View attachment 442279
> View attachment 442280
> View attachment 442281
> View attachment 442282



What do you think deino how much can China rap up the capacity for manufacturing C919 annually by 2022?


----------



## Deino

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What do you think deino how much can China rap up the capacity for manufacturing C919 annually by 2022?




To admit that's IMO the biggest question. So far no Chinese aircraft was produced (at least since decades) at a rate necessary for this bird to catch up its orders and even if so far no other type needed to be built in such numbers it is anyway a heavy task.

However with the Airbus site at Tianjin I'm sure enough expertise is available.

But I won't assume any hard number by now.

Deino


----------



## yusheng

The vice general manager of COMAC；
the chief designer of the C919
Wu Guanghui
中国商飞公司副总经理、C919大型客机总设计师吴光辉

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941366490791493632

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941366490791493632



The C919 AC102 firstfly successful:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

_*Taking off! China's second home-developed #C919 passenger plane takes to the sky in #Shanghai for its maiden test flight*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942235394518663168

The time has come! #C919 A/C 102 is currently conducting its #firstflight! The aircraft departed from Shanghai Pudong Airport, reached 15,000 feet and has hit 250 knots! We will keep you updated!

GIF only:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942234634531700736
The C919 unit no.2 takes off on Sunday, 17 December 2017 at morning Beijing time.

OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier 6:42 PM - 16 Dec 2017


















From by CGTN:





。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Congrats ...

but the final image is no. 01 (noticably on the white engine nacels)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

CR929飞机全尺寸复合材料机身壁板工艺件试制成功
China commercial aircraft corporation limited official weibo.
https://weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309404201931991079698#_0


ONLINE MACHINE TRANSLATION,Youdao translation:

Recently, the first full-size (15 x 6 m) composite of CR929 aircraft has been successfully tested, marking the launch of the CR929 composite material fuselage project into a new stage of improvement.
Advanced carbon fiber resin matrix composites with its sex than the intensity is high, can design, good fatigue resistance, corrosion resistance is strong, and the performance characteristics of high damping, better meet civilian aircraft on security, economy, comfort and environmental protection requirements of the development goals. In represented by B787, the A350, dual channel plane fuselage structure composite material quantity of more than 50%, reduce aircraft weight, improve the structure durability, and with better corrosion resistance properties, improved the cabin pressure and humidity, increase the comfort of passengers.

In CR929 aircraft fuselage wainscot full-size composites in the work of a trial research team from the ARJ21 and C919 aircraft composite materials research results, according to the development law of composite material structure and application integration design, analysis, manufacturing process, actively yet prudently proceed with "building block" development planning, to research and develop the materials/process specification test and structure selection, research and development test, has determined the curing process, automation of the shop is stuck, molding process specification, explore a set of feasible mechanism of composite airframe development work. For more than three years, the research team to complete the component, details, level 1 meter and 3 meters, 6 meters curved side wall panel test development and test, to verify the structure/process scheme and design requirements, to break through the full size wall development laid a solid foundation. The first full-size (15 x 6 m) composite material was solidified and removed, and the non-destructive testing showed good results.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## Deino

Thanks for starting a new thread on this important type ! 

However one important change is its name: it is now the *CRAIC CR929 *

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0524/c90000-9220004.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

CR929 will be a very difficult project in terms of technical and sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*First C919 jet expected to be delivered in 2021: COMAC*

2018-02-08 10:03 chinaplus.cri.cn _Editor: Gu Liping_





China's second homemade COMAC C919 passenger plane takes off on its first test flight from Shanghai Pudong International Airport on December 17, 2017. [File Photo: Xinhua]

The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), maker of China's first domestically developed large passenger plane, is aiming to deliver its first C919 single-aisle jet to customers in 2021, the company's sales manager said at an airshow ongoing in Singapore.

Lu Zheng, COMAC's deputy general manager of sales and marketing, told reporters with Reuters that COMAC is working on gaining Chinese airworthiness certification for the C919 in three to four years, with U.S. and European certifications to follow.

Lu notes that the approval process "should not have any impact" on the timing of the delivery of the jet to China Eastern Airlines, the first customer for the aircraft.

COMAC has been speaking to U.S. authorities, and the certification process has already been started in Europe by the local aviation safety regulator, said Lu.

Reuters describes the C919 as "a symbol of China's civil aerospace ambitions and President Xi Jinping's push to upgrade manufacturing capabilities," saying it hopes to "compete with Boeing Co's 737 and the Airbus SE A320."

Yuan Wenfeng, director of the C919 Project Office, has previously noted that the development of the C919 is meant to reduce China's dependency on Boeing and Airbus, as well as stimulating the development of China's aviation industry.

Lu said that the recent partnerships between Airbus and Bombardier, and between Boeing and Embraer, would have an influence on the target markets of COMAC 's C919 and ARJ21 models, but that the introduction of the jets will have its own impact on the global market.

"It will have an impact but they've also been impacted by us. We will work hard to go from being a follower into a competitor, and in the future, if we have the opportunity, to become a leader. But it's a long road," said Lu.

The first C919 to roll off the production line completed its trial flight in May last year, and made its first intercity flight from Shanghai to Xi'an in November. A second prototype of the jet completed its first test flight last December.

As of December, 785 orders have been received for the C919 from 27 Chinese and overseas customers, according to China Daily.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/02-08/291970.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

yesterday, cctv documentary: The Pillars of a Great Power, SEASON TWO, episoda 2, Engining China
shows the producing of domestic engine for c919

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

yusheng said:


> yesterday, cctv documentary: The Pillars of a Great Power, SEASON TWO, episoda 2, Engining China
> shows the producing of domestic engine for c919
> View attachment 456783
> View attachment 456784
> View attachment 456785
> View attachment 456786
> View attachment 456787
> View attachment 456788
> View attachment 456789
> View attachment 456790
> View attachment 456791
> View attachment 456792



It seems CFM has invested more into China than we at PW offered (I was part of one of the teams for PW 1000G offer). 

Good for you, seems to be better choice for Chinese industry. I assume hot section is imported and cold section is produced locally and they are assembled/tested/verified in China for CFM LEAP? Do we have any more pictures/videos/information of this facility?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

Nilgiri said:


> It seems CFM has invested more into China than we at PW offered (I was part of one of the teams for PW 1000G offer).
> 
> Good for you, seems to be better choice for Chinese industry. I assume hot section is imported and cold section is produced locally and they are assembled/tested/verified in China for CFM LEAP? Do we have any more pictures/videos/information of this facility?



It is CJ-1000AX, not CFM-LEAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

clarkgap said:


> It is CJ-1000AX, not CFM-LEAP.



Ah cool, any collaborators on this project?


----------



## clarkgap

Nilgiri said:


> Ah cool, any collaborators on this project?



GKN, MTU and Avio. Both European companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cybernetics

CJ-1000AX Engine 

Over 30 turbine blade related suppliers in Wuxi
1700 Celsius high temperature turbine blade
Average engineer age less than 32
Increase stress resistance of single piece turbine by 10 times
Components from 9 major aerospace manufacturing bases in China, over 200 firms.
Assembled in Shanghai
Objective: Achieve fully indigenous aerospace supply chain (R&D to manufacturing)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

http://www.acae.com.cn/portal/Engine/Index_2.aspx

Product Introduction:
ACAE launched the R&D of engine for the C919 in the first place. At this stage, all the design works of demo engine has been completed, and ACAE started the trial-manufacture and tests for the components. The engine is scheduled to enter into service by 2025.
The engine is a high bypass ratio turbofan engine directly driven by two shafts. It consists of one stage fan, three-stage booster, ten-stage HPC, full annular combustor, two-stage HPT and seven-stage LPT. The technologies such as 3D aerodynamic design, lean pre-mix combustion, active clearance control, etc. and the new material technologies applied on wide-chord hollow fan blade, blisk, new generation single crystal blade, powder metallurgy parts, all together produce a high efficiency engine of lower fuel consumption, lower emission, less noise, and at same time higher reliability, longer life and better maintainability.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Sino-Russian CR929 program enters preliminary design phase*

2018-03-23 14:31

People's Daily Online _Editor: Li Yan_

Chinese and Russian authorities have approved the joint review of the widebody long-haul airliner dubbed CR929, noting that the program has now entered preliminary design phase.

"The Sino-Russian designed widebody long-haul airliner has been officially named the CR929, while the China-Russian Commercial Aircraft International Corporation has officially commenced operations," Zhao Yuerang, chief manager of China's state-owned aerospace manufacturer Comac was quoted as saying by Thepaper.cn on Thursday.

According to Thepaper.cn, *the CR929 program will go through several stages, including project approval, joint review, preliminary design, manufacturing and final marketing.* The program is now entering the preliminary design phase and is expected to produce the airplane within ten years.

Arguably the world's only new wide-body, two-aisle passenger jet to be manufactured by an entity other than Boeing and Airbus, the CR929 external design was unearthed in 2016, after Russian aerospace company United Aircraft Corporation signed a contract with China's Comac for designing a wide-body plane, challenging the traditional conglomerates Boeing and Airbus, according to Russian Aviation Insider.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/03-23/296887.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Flight testing in Iceland.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.15

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## yusheng

in the near future, there will be total 6 c919 in testing fly

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

LKJ86 said:


> 2018.4.15
> View attachment 466630
> View attachment 466631
> View attachment 466632



Very good looking bird I must say! @dy1022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/u-HC2U7RJMpi49wXttJnnA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/G_rOj-vTAzPTjUXpoznbZw

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

A new one
2018.5.23

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

another new one in this month!
No.112
2018.5.28

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

2018.6.6

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

China and Russian joint venture C929 wide-body airliner is in the making, both countries invest 20 billions UsD in this project with 50/50 shares. Gorgeous!Fabulous!Fantastic!














To fight Beoing and Airbus's monopoly in the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

yusheng said:


> View attachment 466634
> 
> in the near future, there will be total 6 c919 in testing fly


Can we modify C919 to serve as platform for AWACS?

Or ASW like P8I?


----------



## 帅的一匹

The market of China and Russia and their allies/ friends are big enough for this jet.

@Deino can we merge the thread of C919 and C929 as Chinese commercial airliner development discussion.

And make it sticky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cookie Monster

wanglaokan said:


> Can we modify C919 to serve as platform for AWACS?
> 
> Or ASW like P8I?


Yes I think China should embark on that journey. I think current C919(for civilian use) uses non-Chinese engines, which will not be allowed for use on a platform for military use.

So if China starts now figuring out the engine for C919(whether to use a currently existing Chinese engine or develop another one) and developing other ASW avionics...then by the time a P8 analogous platform(based on C919) is ready and mature not only China would induct it but there would be other countries that would want it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Cookie Monster said:


> Yes I think China should embark on that journey. I think current C919(for civilian use) uses non-Chinese engines, which will not be allowed for use on a platform for military use.
> 
> So if China starts now figuring out the engine for C919(whether to use a currently existing Chinese engine or develop another one) and developing other ASW avionics...then by the time a P8 analogous platform(based on C919) is ready and mature not only China would induct it but there would be other countries that would want it.


Now C919 uses Leap x engine, in the future it will use CJ1000A domestic engine.
Look at the picture of CJ1000A, it will be installed on C919 soon.





In China there is an old saying:Golden house and silver house is no better than my thatch house.

And there is also a parallel military grade engine called WS20 is now under test on Y20, we will have two similar engine with different purpose at the same time.

A lot of works need to be done, a brilliant future lay ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

2018.6.6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Video: https://m.weibo.cn/1229068373/4250078828379109


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/J-dPcKInv-vgvVzuuU9P0A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makarena

I don't think sales will be a problem, Chinese market alone can absorb hundreds if not thousands of this plane in the next decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saltyashell

Dilemma . I would fly in a russian plane but never in a chinese built plane. Life is too short.


----------



## MrSato1

saltyashell said:


> Dilemma . I would fly in a russian plane but never in a chinese built plane. Life is too short.


Yet chinese airline records are safter than russias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1229068373/4250804279579980

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Any idea, when #03 will arrive?


----------



## Su33KUB

LKJ86 said:


> 2018.4.15
> View attachment 466630
> View attachment 466631
> View attachment 466632


nice looking aircraft



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 480439
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/1229068373/4250804279579980


nice shape

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Hmm ??!!

http://atwonline.com/manufacturers/comac-grounds-c919-flight-test-aircraft-modify-prototypes

The Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) has grounded the C919 flight-test aircraft for modifications, costing about three months in the flight-testing schedule.

The company has nonetheless restated a target to achieve certification in 2020. The two prototypes that have so far flown are having their tailplanes and flaps modified, according to two industry sources.

The work on the tail is specifically a response to delamination observed on the carbon-fiber reinforced plastic elevators, one of the sources said. The modifications to the flaps are related to strength, the source added.

Fuel tanks are also being modified, the other source said, adding that the aircraft have been kept on the ground since April and will probably stay there until July.

Changes to the first two prototypes will likely be applied to the other four flight-test C919s that COMAC is building. Modifying them could result in a further loss of flight-test opportunities.

CAAC said in March that C919 certification was targeted for 2020. Four months later, despite the loss of flight-testing time, COMAC has restated the 2020 target. A COMAC official referred to the 2020 target at a conference in Shanghai on June 14, Reuters reported. COMAC said in February it was aiming to make the first delivery of the C919 in 2021.

The C919, designed to seat 158 passengers in a two-class arrangement, is powered by the CFM Leap-1C engine.

The C919 prototypes have flown intermittently. The first aircraft, rolled out in November 2015, made its initial flight in May 2017, but did not fly again for 19 weeks. COMAC said in March that “normal modification work” caused the pause in flying.

The second C919 first flew in December 2017. In March 2018, it was undergoing modification and was slated to return to flight in April—just when the work on the latest changes began.

COMAC said in March that 23 C919 test flights had occurred,

The third C919 flight-test aircraft had been scheduled to fly this year; its current status is not known. The other three are expected to fly in 2019.

Bradley Perrett,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

航空航天港9ifly
今天C919客机102架进行了4月15日以来的首次试飞。从早上7:10开始，8:50落地。

Today 102 aircraft of the C919 airliner made its first test flight since April 15. Starting at 7:10 in the morning and landed 8:50.








鼎盛风清 
快讯：中国商飞C919两架原型机今天上午分别在陕西西安阎良讲机场、上海浦东机场升空试飞。这是3月24日三个月以来，C919首次恢复试飞。

Newsflash: Two prototypes of COMAC's C919 were piloted at Xi'an Yanliang Airport and Shanghai Pudong Airport this morning. This is the first time the C919 has resumed its test flight since March 24th. 

*C919 101*​





*C919 102*
*



*
​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Hmm ??!!
> 
> http://atwonline.com/manufacturers/comac-grounds-c919-flight-test-aircraft-modify-prototypes
> 
> The Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) has grounded the C919 flight-test aircraft for modifications, costing about three months in the flight-testing schedule.
> 
> The company has nonetheless restated a target to achieve certification in 2020. The two prototypes that have so far flown are having their tailplanes and flaps modified, according to two industry sources.
> 
> The work on the tail is specifically a response to delamination observed on the carbon-fiber reinforced plastic elevators, one of the sources said. The modifications to the flaps are related to strength, the source added.
> 
> Fuel tanks are also being modified, the other source said, adding that the aircraft have been kept on the ground since April and will probably stay there until July.
> 
> Changes to the first two prototypes will likely be applied to the other four flight-test C919s that COMAC is building. Modifying them could result in a further loss of flight-test opportunities.
> 
> CAAC said in March that C919 certification was targeted for 2020. Four months later, despite the loss of flight-testing time, COMAC has restated the 2020 target. A COMAC official referred to the 2020 target at a conference in Shanghai on June 14, Reuters reported. COMAC said in February it was aiming to make the first delivery of the C919 in 2021.
> 
> The C919, designed to seat 158 passengers in a two-class arrangement, is powered by the CFM Leap-1C engine.
> 
> The C919 prototypes have flown intermittently. The first aircraft, rolled out in November 2015, made its initial flight in May 2017, but did not fly again for 19 weeks. COMAC said in March that “normal modification work” caused the pause in flying.
> 
> The second C919 first flew in December 2017. In March 2018, it was undergoing modification and was slated to return to flight in April—just when the work on the latest changes began.
> 
> COMAC said in March that 23 C919 test flights had occurred,
> 
> The third C919 flight-test aircraft had been scheduled to fly this year; its current status is not known. The other three are expected to fly in 2019.
> 
> Bradley Perrett,


Reading this article I cannot help my self but asking this kind of question.

WHY the author simply ignored to mention or even elaborate that the COMAC cared so much about the aircraft safety, incl. the testing aircraft, that they simply opted to bear the COSTS, whatever they are... that the completion schedule and other COSTS are not everything but the sustainable Safety is the King here ??? He at least mentioned twice the COSTS matter in his relatively short writing, as if the decision to ground the testing aircraft and the accompanying modification decisions are not something wise or appropriate to do… 

Such seemingly subtle or ignorable matter becomes esp. more interesting knowing how often those "sloppy Chinese qualities" labels are stamped by the many MSM and other established media upon the China's entities to belittle their achievements, and the media will go as far as nitpicking the cases to paint their verdicts, or varying their amplifying lenses at will to make the cases.

For me, as far as concerning COMAC Passenger Aircraft, the SAFETY matter is everything! Such highest safety level will grant the bright future to the aircraft... on the contrary for any serious foul thing to happen, moreover with fatality, it will ruin the level of confidence to the newcomer(!!) INFLICTING the very huge COSTS, amidst a tightly controlled duopoly industry. Needless to emphasis repeatedly but the Timetable even COSTS matter should never command the necessary Safety matters.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010075179358146560

*People's Daily,China*‏ Verified account @PDChina
Two #C919 passenger planes, China’s first homegrown large passenger jet, completed their maiden test flights in Shanghai and Xi’an today, respectively, wrapping up stability and system tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armchair

Wings look small must be for short-haul regional transport. Fuselage-wing joint looks like aerodynamics could have been better thought out - this is a clean-sheet design not a redesign so those bulges were not necessary. Whats the hole at the tail end? That looks ridiculous.

Also, why design winglets for a clean-sheet design???


----------



## Cybernetics

Armchair said:


> Whats the hole at the tail end? That looks ridiculous.


That's the airplane's auxiliary power unit (APU) exhaust. It's at the same place of comparable planes.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auxiliary_power_unit

Boeing 737






A320

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair

Thanks. It looks bigger on the COMAC but that could be a visual illusion.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Comac completes static tests for composite wing project*
25 JUNE, 2018

SOURCE: FLIGHT DASHBOARD
BY: MAVIS TOH
SINGAPORE
Comac has completed static and damage tolerance tests for a composite wing box project.

The tests verified that the structural design and strength verifications met Chinese airworthiness standards, setting the foundation for future tests of full-size composite wing box projects, says the manufacturer.





_Comac_​
It adds that it launched a project to develop a composite wing using the C919 platform in 2012. The project looked into design analysis, manufacturing and assembly, as well as related tests.

Last month, Comac also revealed an internal project to develop a composite wing for the C919 narrowbody, years after abandoning the composite wing for a metallic structure. With it, it released an image showing a full-scale wing integrated with part of a side-of-body structure, a feature that is normally added later when the wing is joined to the fuselage.



Comac completes static tests for composite wing project | FlightGlobal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China's C919 aircraft makes test flight again(1/5)*
2018-06-26 13:06:00 Ecns.cnEditor :Mo Hong'e



​China's first domestically made large passenger aircraft C919 takes off from the Shanghai Pudong International Airport, June 26, 2018. C919 made trial flight again. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> *China's C919 aircraft makes test flight again(1/5)*
> 2018-06-26 13:06:00 Ecns.cnEditor :Mo Hong'e
> 
> 
> 
> ​China's first domestically made large passenger aircraft C919 takes off from the Shanghai Pudong International Airport, June 26, 2018. C919 made trial flight again. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)


2018.6.26

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

2018.6.26

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Comac completes static tests for composite wing project*
> 25 JUNE, 2018
> 
> SOURCE: FLIGHT DASHBOARD
> BY: MAVIS TOH
> SINGAPORE
> Comac has completed static and damage tolerance tests for a composite wing box project.
> 
> The tests verified that the structural design and strength verifications met Chinese airworthiness standards, setting the foundation for future tests of full-size composite wing box projects, says the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Comac_​
> It adds that it launched a project to develop a composite wing using the C919 platform in 2012. The project looked into design analysis, manufacturing and assembly, as well as related tests.
> 
> Last month, Comac also revealed an internal project to develop a composite wing for the C919 narrowbody, years after abandoning the composite wing for a metallic structure. With it, it released an image showing a full-scale wing integrated with part of a side-of-body structure, a feature that is normally added later when the wing is joined to the fuselage.
> 
> 
> 
> Comac completes static tests for composite wing project | FlightGlobal




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011666609608388608

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/FkyOHDSqrXuDbpFBklQaRA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Is it possible the slow production of ARJ-21 is becos of the slow delivery of American engines?

The Sukhoi 100 with same development date but has almost 100 inducted. Unlike the ARJ-21, all crucial parts like engines are produced locally for Sukhoi 100.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

2018.7.5







http://i.carnoc.com/detail/452811

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

2018.7.12

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.7.12

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's second C919 prototype jet conducts first long-distance flight*
New China TV
Published on Jul 12, 2018

First long-distance flight! China's second C919 prototype jet flew from Shanghai to Shandong to undergo further tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atan651

A very fine looking commercial aircraft!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

2018/7/14
No. 111 & No. 112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*C919 jet undergoes rigorous testing*
By Zhu Wenqian | China Daily | Updated: 2018-07-19 10:11















Crew members pose for a photo after a C919 plane's successful completion of a test flight from Shanghai to Dongying, Shandong province, on July 12. [Photo by Zhou Guangxue/China News Service]

The C919, China's first domestically developed large passenger jet, is to undergo a series of tests before it hits the market by 2021.

On May 11, the first C919 prototype underwent its first limit load test, which is also the first structural strength verification that is followed by the European Aviation Safety Agency, according to its manufacturer, Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd, also known as COMAC.

Some problems occurred when the load was increased to 137 percent of the limit. The design and engineering teams discussed possible solutions and completed the troubleshooting process. Later, the outline for the final test was approved by the Civil Aviation Administration of China and its European counterpart.

On June 6, the first C919 prototype successfully completed its limit load test, and began preparations for a series of aircraft structure limit load tests, according to COMAC.

"Strength tests include static tests, fatigue tests, resonance tests and bird-impact tests. The main purpose is to test the safety of the aircraft shell," said Zhu Lingang, deputy director of the aircraft structural strength engineering design department of Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Co Ltd.

"Strength tests also examine the pressure, pulling force and torsion force that the aircraft structure can bear. We have been pursuing the balance between weight and safety," he said.

From conducting its debut flight to obtaining airworthiness certification, an aircraft model needs to undergo more than 1,000 tests, including those related to high temperatures, high humidity, extreme cold, strong crosswinds, its minimum lift-off speed and stalling, according to COMAC.

The company said it would send six aircraft on test flights in total and complete more than 1,000 compliance tests. Those aircraft will take test flights in Shanghai, Xi'an in Shaanxi province, Dongying in Shandong province, and Nanchang in Jiangxi province. Two other aircraft will only undergo ground tests, including static and fatigue tests.

So far, 815 orders have been placed for the C919 from home and abroad.

The ARJ21, China's first home-built regional passenger jetliner, completed more than 300 ground tests and 5,258 hours of test flights before it gained the model qualification certificate, according to figures provided by COMAC.

The model conducted test flights in various plateau areas in China, as well as Changsha in Hunan province, Sanya in Hainan province, and in North America. It has been in commercial use for more than two years. With 78 to 90 seats, the aircraft has a flying range of 2,225 to 3,700 kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

A new air route for ARJ21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

2018.7.23

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

2018.7.31

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 490030




No. 03??


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> No. 03??


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

ARJ-21 production is too slow. They need to buck up. Until now only 5 in service. That is pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919 & ARJ21

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...131&idx=1&sn=4a4ba42c829974e4c340ca84a5568ae7

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21 for a new airline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Chengdu Airlines gets its sixth ARJ21.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Recently, an ARJ21-700 regional airliner of COMAC was transferred from Shanghai Dachang Airport to Nantong Airport, and completed the test flight in the same day, and will be officially delivered to customer soon.

From the photos and public reports, the aircraft registration number is B-3328, which is the sixth production ARJ21 regional airliner (No. 111) delivered by COMAC. It is also the second confirmed delivery customer of ARJ21: the first five ARJ21 are all for Chengdu Airlines, and the “property rights” of the No. 111 machine is owned by ICBC Financial Leasing. However, the specific operator is still Chengdu Airlines, which is financed by ICBC Financial Leasing. After all, it has received full technical support from China COMAC.





The world's largest bank, Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, received the first ARJ21-700 aircraft

The picture shows the ARJ21-700 arriving at Nantong Airport. The words “ICBC Leasing” and “328” are clearly visible at the nose.







The picture shows the already painted 112 ARJ21 regional airliner, the registration number is B-3329 followed by the 111 machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*COMAC ARJ 21-700 2rd operator disclosed： Genghis Khan Airlines in China inner mongolia*

*国产支线客机ARJ21新装亮相 天骄航空成第二家国内运营商*
文汇网 2018-09-04 18:14:58






记者今天获悉，天骄航空首架ARJ21飞机外部喷涂基本结束，“阿骄”终于不再是只停留在方案中的图片。目前，“阿骄”已进入总装车间，进行调试工作。这是继成都航空之后第二家运营ARJ21开展商业运营的国内航空公司。

天骄航空由内蒙古自治区人民政府委托内蒙古交通投资(集团)有限责任公司出资组建，经中国民用航空局批准筹建，以呼和浩特白塔国际机场为主运营基地，注册资本金30亿元人民币，力争2019年初实现首航。

天骄航空致力于连通内外，架起链接国内、国际的空中桥梁，随着航线布局的逐步完善，将为内蒙古经济和社会的快速发展插上腾飞的翅膀。






公司规划5年内机队规模达到25架，并着力优化航线布局与航班时刻，提升准点率与服务水平。秉承“运行安全高效、管理包容进取、服务至真至诚”的理念，将天骄航空打造成为具有区域主导优势的航空运输品牌。

据悉，中国商飞ARJ21已获得天骄航空公司25架确认订单和25架追加意向订单。目前投入运营的5架ARJ21机型均为成都航空在运营，虽然已经为该机型商业运营做出了示范的效果，但因为成都航空与中国商飞之间的股权关系，使得这样的示范效果有所折扣，因此尽快获得新的运营商也是中国商飞方面一直以来较为急切地需求。

ARJ21是我国按照国际标准研制的具有自主知识产权的飞机，ARJ21-700型支线客机可载客78~90座，标准航程型满客航程为2225公里，主要用于满足从中心城市向周边中小城市辐射型航线的使用要求。该款客机是世界上第一款完全按照中国自己的自然环境来建立设计标准的飞机，在中国西部航线和西部机场具有很强的适应性，能适应我国中西部机场起降条件和复杂的航路跃障要求及高寒、高原环境。

作者：张晓鸣编辑：徐晶卉责任编辑：钮怿

*COMAC ARJ 21-700 2rd operator disclosed： Genghis Khan Airlines in China inner mongolia*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

I think Mongolia will not be happy with this airliner name.....


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Beast said:


> I think Mongolia will not be happy with this airliner name.....


Who care them?
We have 11 millions Mongolian chineses in inner mongolia of China and there have only 2.95 millions,outer mongolia can not represent Great * Genghis Khan !*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm




----------



## cirr

20？

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

September 19, 2018



















https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/wKW6FEeZfvScULel_TzpGQ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Trial manufacture of CR929 main landing gear outer cylinder lug

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> September 19, 2018
> View attachment 499832
> View attachment 499833
> View attachment 499834
> View attachment 499835
> View attachment 499836
> View attachment 499837
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/wKW6FEeZfvScULel_TzpGQ


*China-made C919 landing gear delivered to COMAC*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-22 09:10:44|Editor: Liu

BEIJING, Sept. 22 (Xinhua) -- The first China-made landing gear for the C919 large passenger aircraft has been delivered to the developer, according to the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

The domestically-made nose landing gear and main landing gear have undergone various tests before being delivered on Wednesday by a China-Germany joint venture to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the developer of C919, said AVIC.

They were made by Liebherr LAMC Aviation (Changsha) Co., Ltd. in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, which focuses on developing landing gear systems for the country's aircraft projects.

Liebherr LAMC Aviation (Changsha) Co., Ltd. is a 50-50 joint venture of the AVIC Landing Gear Advanced Manufacturing Corp. and Liebherr Aerospace.

To date, the company has created the assembly and test lines for the C919 landing gear, a major step forward for the joint venture to become the first-tier supplier of domestic large passenger aircraft.

Before this, the company also delivered the landing gear for the ARJ21 new regional jetliners.

Both the C919 and ARJ21 aircraft are developed by the state-owned COMAC.

The parent companies have decided that Liebherr LAMC Aviation (Changsha) Co., Ltd. would bid for the Sino-Russian joint C929 wide-body large passenger aircraft project.

Source:http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-09/22/c_137485528.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

September 21, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Too slow need to hurry up but glad to see COMAC making progress day by day！


----------



## LKJ86

C919 no.103

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## UKBengali

The one big problem I see here is the lack of composites and so the plane will not be as fuel efficient as those from Airbus or Boeing.
Cannot see much sales outside China to be honest.


----------



## nang2

UKBengali said:


> The one big problem I see here is the lack of composites and so the plane will not be as fuel efficient as those from Airbus or Boeing.
> Cannot see much sales outside China to be honest.


for every complex problem, there is always an answer that is clear, simple, and wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

nang2 said:


> for every complex problem, there is always an answer that is clear, simple, and wrong.



Also China is reliant on Western engines.
They will never sell you their best engines if your planes
can seriously threaten their own manufacturers.
China needs to pump in many hundreds of billions of dollars and many more decades before it can compete with Airbus and Boeing.
China will get there in the end I am sure though.


----------



## LKJ86

UKBengali said:


> Also China is reliant on Western engines.
> They will never sell you their best engines if your planes
> can seriously threaten their own manufacturers.
> China needs to pump in many hundreds of billions of dollars and many more decades before it can compete with Airbus and Boeing.
> China will get there in the end I am sure though.


C919 is used for civil use, so there are no such restrictions on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

LKJ86 said:


> C919 is used for civil use, so there are no such restrictions on it.





You think EU and US will give export licences for engines if COMAC was as good as Airbus or Boeing?
That would be economic suicide for them.
Anyway by the time China catches up(circa 2040) with the West, it's engine tech will have caught up anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

UKBengali said:


> You think EU and US will give export licences for engines if COMAC was as good as Airbus or Boeing?
> That would be economic suicide for them.
> Anyway by the time China catches up(circa 2040) with the West, it's engine tech will have caught up anyway.


Of course, we will and must use our own engines.
But in the near future, it will not be an issue to C919.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

LKJ86 said:


> Of course, we will and must use our own engines.
> But in the near future, it will not be an issue to C919.



1st gen Chinese jet engines for C919 will not be as fuel efficient or as reliable as Western engines.
China has a good 2-3 decades before it's engine tech catches up with the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

UKBengali said:


> 1st gen Chinese jet engines for C919 will not be as fuel efficient or as reliable as Western engines.
> China has a good 2-3 decades before it's engine tech catches up with the West.


We use our huge domestic market to develop our aviation industry, unlike Canada, Brazil, and Japan.
Even though our engines are not good enough, it is not a big issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

LKJ86 said:


> C919 is used for civil use, so there are no such restrictions on it.


So was ZTE. The competition is not just between two countries. It is between two economic systems. China cannot win by fighting alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> C919 is used for civil use, so there are no such restrictions on it.




By the way, that might surely be a fact, but are there considerations for the C919 as a VIP airliner for example replacing the A319 and B737?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> By the way, that might surely be a fact, but are there considerations for the C919 as a VIP airliner for example replacing the A319 and B737?


It is our jetton in trade war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

nang2 said:


> So was ZTE.


I understand what you mean.
The restrictions from outside will push us to do better, otherwise there will be no room to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

LKJ86 said:


> We use our huge domestic market to develop our aviation industry, unlike Canada, Brazil, and Japan.
> Even though our engines are not good enough, it is not a big issue.



Like I say China will lose money at first by subsidising the inefficient Chinese planes but will get there in the end.
China is large and rich enough to develop Comac into a real competitor to Airbus and Boeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

I think the term "Inefficient Chinese planes" is a pre-maturely thought, as we still do not have flight performance data available. Let's wait for the test flights completed before affirmative conclusion be made.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

lcloo said:


> I think the term "Inefficient Chinese planes" is a pre-maturely thought, as we still do not have flight performance data available. Let's wait for the test flights completed before affirmative conclusion be made.



No it is not. This can be deduced by China's lack of experience in the field.

Anyone that really thinks that China can design and make airplane wings(most complex part of aircraft) like Boeing and Airbus can, needs to be put in a mental asylum. As an example of China's lack of confidence in it's wing tech, the C929 joint-project between China and Russia will have the wings designed by the Russians. China will design the much easier fuselage of the plane. ARJ-21 wings are designed by Ukraine and so the C919 will be the first commercial jet where China will design the complex wings by itself.

One Chinese poster talked about China being ahead in terms of 3d printing tech and this can make up for lack of composites and general design of the planes. How much that China is ahead in terms of tech remains to be seen and I am sure that Boeing and Airbus will soon catch up with China in this field.

I am almost 100% certain that the C919 will be somewhere between a A330CEO and a A350 in terms of efficiency. Still this is pretty good as it means that China will be around 20 years behind Airbus and Boeing in terms of tech.


----------



## 055_destroyer

UKBengali said:


> No it is not. This can be deduced by China's lack of experience in the field.
> 
> Anyone that really thinks that China can design and make airplane wings(most complex part of aircraft) like Boeing and Airbus can, needs to be put in a mental asylum. As an example of China's lack of confidence in it's wing tech, the C929 joint-project between China and Russia will have the wings designed by the Russians. China will design the much easier fuselage of the plane. ARJ-21 wings are designed by Ukraine and so the C919 will be the first commercial jet where China will design the complex wings by itself.
> 
> One Chinese poster talked about China being ahead in terms of 3d printing tech and this can make up for lack of composites and general design of the planes. How much that China is ahead in terms of tech remains to be seen and I am sure that Boeing and Airbus will soon catch up with China in this field.
> 
> I am almost 100% certain that the C919 will be somewhere between a A330CEO and a A350 in terms of efficiency. Still this is pretty good as it means that China will be around 20 years behind Airbus and Boeing in terms of tech.


I dont think Chinese is behind in terms of aero design. The fact, J-20 a stealth design being operational puts it further ahead of most experience established western aeronautical firm. The huge investment put in by Chinese government in facilities and talent are true. The largest wind tunnel and the most sophisticated super computer helps Chinese designer verify and general data must faster than most peers.

As for CR929, its more like Russian begging Chinese for partnership. As demonstrated by C919 which is virtually a project design solely handle by Chinese themselves. Russian lacking the funds, market and facilities will better off partner with the Chinese to at least get a share of Chinese market.


----------



## UKBengali

055_destroyer said:


> I dont think Chinese is behind in terms of aero design. The fact, J-20 a stealth design being operational puts it further ahead of most experience established western aeronautical firm. The huge investment put in by Chinese government in facilities and talent are true. The largest wind tunnel and the most sophisticated super computer helps Chinese designer verify and general data must faster than most peers.
> 
> As for CR929, its more like Russian begging Chinese for partnership. As demonstrated by C919 which is virtually a project design solely handle by Chinese themselves. Russian lacking the funds, market and facilities will better off partner with the Chinese to at least get a share of Chinese market.




Dude, J-20 is not the same as building a civilian commercial airliner.

You are free to believe what you want to belief.


----------



## 055_destroyer

UKBengali said:


> Dude, J-20 is not the same as building a civilian commercial airliner.
> 
> You are free to believe what you want to belief.


In fact building a 5th gen J-20 is even more difficult than building an airliner. Russia and France(airbus) both with extensive years of building airliner struggle to come up with a workable 5th gen fighter. Russia Su-57 is given up eventually after the technical hurdle to clear is too much to bear. While France, dont even have the know how for how to make a 5th gen , dont even attempt one cos the difficulties are too much. While China succeed with 5th gen.

China is late to airliner, not becos of lacking the know how but more becos of the politics and policy in the past that prevents it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_Y-10

As for what happened to Y-10 were purely due to political and economic development priorities during that time.

China started airliner development at the same time with airbus. What is even more commendable , it is design and develop when China industries technical were very primitive. Fast forward to 2017, with powerful supercomputer, world class wind tunnel. China is even in a more favourable position to easily make a world beater airliner. Remember C919 is the first truly state supported airliner project. ARJ-21 is initial by the private sector of China and is not considered , the first truly China endorsed airliner project.

I am very sure C919 is a very competitive design which rivals Boeing and Airbus. Even without Russia, China can easily handle CR929 development and design. Its more of a strategic gesture, China accept Russia into the CR 929 project and sub out a few parts for Russian to be involved merely as a symbol of Sino-Russian collaboration.


----------



## UKBengali

055_destroyer said:


> In fact building a 5th gen J-20 is even more difficult than building an airliner. Russia and France(airbus) both with extensive years of building airliner struggle to come up with a workable 5th gen fighter. Russia Su-57 is given up eventually after the technical hurdle to clear is too much to bear. While France, dont even have the know how for how to make a 5th gen , dont even attempt one cos the difficulties are too much. While China succeed with 5th gen.
> 
> China is late to airliner, not becos of lacking the know how but more becos of the politics and policy in the past that prevents it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_Y-10
> 
> As for what happened to Y-10 were purely due to political and economic development priorities during that time.
> 
> China started airliner development at the same time with airbus. What is even more commendable , it is design and develop when China industries technical were very primitive. Fast forward to 2017, with powerful supercomputer, world class wind tunnel. China is even in a more favourable position to easily make a world beater airliner. Remember C919 is the first truly state supported airliner project. ARJ-21 is initial by the private sector of China and is not considered , the first truly China endorsed airliner project.
> 
> I am very sure C919 is a very competitive design which rivals Boeing and Airbus. Even without Russia, China can easily handle CR929 development and design. Its more of a strategic gesture, China accept Russia into the CR 929 project and sub out a few parts for Russian to be involved merely as a symbol of Sino-Russian collaboration.



Russia does not have the tech or money to develop 5th generation fighter.
France has partnered with Germany to build 5th
gen fighter for the 2030s. It did not need to build a 5th gen fighter earlier as it had 4.5gen Rafale.

Russia is designing and building the wings for C929, which is the most difficult part.
China does not think it can make a good enough C929 without Russian technical expertise.

China has come a long way but it is around 2 decades behind Boeing and Airbus IMO.


----------



## lcloo

UKBengali said:


> No it is not. This can be deduced by China's lack of experience in the field.
> 
> Anyone that really thinks that China can design and make airplane wings(most complex part of aircraft) like Boeing and Airbus can, needs to be put in a mental asylum. As an example of China's lack of confidence in it's wing tech, the C929 joint-project between China and Russia will have the wings designed by the Russians. China will design the much easier fuselage of the plane. ARJ-21 wings are designed by Ukraine and so the C919 will be the first commercial jet where China will design the complex wings by itself.
> 
> One Chinese poster talked about China being ahead in terms of 3d printing tech and this can make up for lack of composites and general design of the planes. How much that China is ahead in terms of tech remains to be seen and I am sure that Boeing and Airbus will soon catch up with China in this field.
> 
> I am almost 100% certain that the C919 will be somewhere between a A330CEO and a A350 in terms of efficiency. Still this is pretty good as it means that China will be around 20 years behind Airbus and Boeing in terms of tech.



Without any concrete data, one's statement at best is just a perception influenced by his exposure to reading materials available on internets or in printing, which again, are mainly opinions as no data are available since the data shall be derived from actions (flight tests and ground tests) which are only partially completed and have not yet been disclosed to any outside party.

As I said, let's wait for the flight performance data be made available before a solid conclusion could be made.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

> 航空航天港9ifly
> 今天 08:50 来自 iPhone客户端
> 10月6日，103架(第三架)C919客机B-001D完成喷漆正式亮相！


Today 08:50 
On October 6, No. 103 (third) C919 passenger aircraft B-001D finished the paint & officially unveiled!













​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

The 8th ARJ21 to Chengdu Airlines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*成都航空第八架ARJ21飞机入队 机队规模达40架*

*Chengdu Airlines’ eighth ARJ21 aircraft entered the team, with a fleet of 40 aircraft*

民航资源网 2018-10-16 09:55:33




图：成都航空引进第八架ARJ21飞机 图片来源：@深蓝五十米_阮先生

民航资源网2018年10月16日消息：据微博用户@深蓝五十米_阮先生 消息，10月15日，一架国籍号为B-602A的中国民机ARJ21从江苏南通飞抵成都，成为成都航空ARJ21机队的第8名成员，至此，成都航空机队规模达到40架（含32架A320系列飞机）。





图：成都航空引进第八架ARJ21飞机 图片来源：@深蓝五十米_阮先生





图：成都航空引进第八架ARJ21飞机 图片来源：@深蓝五十米_阮先生





图：成都航空引进第八架ARJ21飞机 图片来源：@深蓝五十米_阮先生

同在15日，中国商飞公司与天骄航空在北京签署ARJ21飞机购机协议，计划今年底向天骄航空交付首批ARJ21飞机，2019年初实现首航，意味着天骄航空将成为成都航空之后全球第二家运营该型客机的企业。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Good that they speed up the delivery of ARJ-21. Hope another one can join operation by end of year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Speed up the delivery of ARJ-21!!!!.


----------



## Deino

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Speed up the delivery of ARJ-21!!!!.




IMO it would be better to speed up development of a successor in parallel to the C919 and 929 ... the old DC-8-derived configuration is in no way competitive anymore.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Deino said:


> IMO it would be better to speed up development of a successor in parallel to the C919 and 929 ... the old DC-8-derived configuration is in no way competitive anymore.


there is 1 and 2 before three!
and you need to learn walk properly before run very well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> IMO it would be better to speed up development of a successor in parallel to the C919 and 929 ... the old DC-8-derived configuration is in no way competitive anymore.


C919 development looks on track. The third prototype is near it's maiden flight. While ARJ-21 production of 4-5 planes per year is still short of standard. ARJ-21 as a regional jet with modernise DC-8 design. Winglet, 3 D printing and carbon fiber or composite with modern avionics build according to FAA standard. It saves much more fuel and longer distance compare to old DC-8. Sure it's not the most modern design. But it's current production indeed can fill up some gap for China avaition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> C919 development looks on track. The third prototype is near it's maiden flight. While ARJ-21 production of 4-5 planes per year is still short of standard. ARJ-21 as a regional jet with modernise DC-8 design. Winglet, 3 D printing and carbon fiber or composite with modern avionics build according to FAA standard. It saves much more fuel and longer distance compare to old DC-8. Sure it's not the most modern design. But it's current production indeed can fill up some gap for China avaition.



I fully agree with you, but IMO to start already with "considerations" or preliminary design for a future regional airliner after the C919 and 929 would not be unwise.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Deino said:


> I fully agree with you, but IMO to start already with "considerations" or preliminary design for a future regional airliner after the C919 and 929 would not be unwise.


you didn't see even Boeing and Airbus are also involved themselves or planed to involve themselves in regional jets?
no need to mention the huge demand on arj jets in China!!
China is huge, the distance between shanghai and chengdu is the distance between Paris and Sofia or Istanbul,smaller countries do not need regional jets but countries like us,russia and china as well as Canada do!

accumulate techs,team and institution and RD mechanism ressources are very important for durable development!
if you can not even make regional jets,what make you think that you can make trunk jets!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

October 27, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

review：
the birth
2015年11月2日，我国自主研制的C919大型客机在上海总装下线

On November 2, 2015, China's independently developed C919 passenger aircraft rolled off from the final assembly line in Shanghai.

http://n.miaopai.com/media/aszfuF0TCDq004vTYOwiCmvuXCEANj6d

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 512764


This is the how many ARJ-21?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Up to now, COMAC has delivered* eight ARJ21-700 aircrafts t*o Chengdu Airlines, with a total of 9 routes and an accumulated safe passenger load of *more than 160,000 passengers*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Up to now, COMAC has delivered* eight ARJ21-700 aircraft *to Chengdu Airlines, with a total of 9 routes and an accumulated safe passenger load of *more than 160,000 passengers*.


I hope urumiqi and genkhis Khan airline will join soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21 gets an order of 30 ones today. Its total number of orders is 528 now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China ARJ21 has won new order again and has received 528 aircraft orders so far*

*国产支线飞机ARJ21再获新单，至今共卖出528架*
第一财经 2018-11-06 14:53:29
在正在举行的珠海航展期间，中国商飞公司与浦银金融租赁股份有限公司（下称“浦银租赁”）签署ARJ21飞机购机协议，与海航集团旗下乌鲁木齐航空签署ARJ21飞机接收协议，至此，ARJ21飞机已获得了来自24家客户的528架订单。





（摄影：颜康植）

已获三家国内航司用户

此次浦银租赁与中国商飞签署了30架ARJ21-700飞机的购买框架协议，其中包括15架为确认订单，15架为意向订单。

浦银租赁是由上海浦东发展银行股份有限公司、中国商用飞机有限责任公司和上海国际集团有限公司共同发起设立的从事融资租赁业务的金融企业，主要从事国产支干线飞机、航空设备、船舶、轨道交通、工程机械设备、工业制造设备及公用基础设施建设等领域的融资租赁服务。

此外，在航展开幕当日，海航集团旗下的乌鲁木齐航空业与中国商飞公司签署协议，确认今年年底前将从中国商飞接收两架ARJ21-700飞机，并计划于2019年接收三架ARJ21-700飞机。从而成为第三家引进国产支线飞机ARJ21的国内航司。

乌鲁木齐航空表示，ARJ21飞机有着显著的高寒、高原性能，能够适应我国中西部机场起降条件。其要接收的arj21飞机是海航集团在今年范堡罗航展上签署的20架ARJ21新支线飞机购机协议的一部分。





目前，中国商飞公司已向成都航空交付8架ARJ21飞机已先后开通到长沙、合肥、上饶、上海等20座城市的航线，安全运送旅客超过18万人次。

而在10月15日，中国商飞公司刚刚与天骄航空签署ARJ21新支线飞机购机协议，将在今年底向天骄航空交付首批ARJ21新支线飞机。天骄航空计划在5年内组成一支规模在25架左右、全部由国产喷气客机组成的机队。

第一财经记者从中国商飞公司了解到，目前已经投入商业运营的8架ARJ21新支线飞机运营市场表现良好，此次签约也表明ARJ21飞机正得到越来越多的市场认可与信任，未来公司会及时听取客户意见和市场反馈，持续提升乘客乘坐体验，为航线运营提供支撑。

而为进一步提升ARJ21飞机批生产能力，中国商飞公司采取了多项措施，持续优化ARJ21飞机装配布局和工艺流程，将AR辅助装配、自动化对接等多项智造技术应用于生产现场。

在航展现场，分别身着成都航空、天骄航空和乌鲁木齐航空涂装的3架ARJ21飞机还进行了飞行表演，首次形成“三机聚珠海”的场面。





除了ARJ21飞机，国产干线飞机C919大型客机在完成立项论证、可行性论证、总体方案定义、初步设计、详细设计、全面试制和首飞后，目前已进入试飞取证阶段。

中国商飞方面透露，根据计划，公司将在研制批投入6架试飞飞机，目前101架、102架机以西安阎良、山东东营及江西南昌等为试飞基地开展试验试飞，103架机已完成发动机点火试验，力争年底首飞。同时，C919还有两架地面试验飞机分别开展静力试验、疲劳试验等工作。

在上一届中国航展期间，中国商飞公司与东方航空签署C919首家用户框架协议，东方航空成为C919大型客机的全球首家用户。

未来20年中国将交付9008架客机

而在这一届航展期间，中国商飞还发布了全新的2018-2037年市场预测报告。预计未来二十年，基于全球经济保持约2.9%的增长速度，全球旅客周转量（RPK）将以平均每年4.46%的速度递增,全球将有超过42,702架新机交付，价值近6万亿美元（以2017年目录价格为基础），用于替代退役客机和支持机队的发展。

其中，涡扇支线客机的交付量约为4,816架，价值超过2,262亿美元；单通道喷气客机交付量将达到29,691架，价值达2.98万亿美元；双通道喷气客机交付量将达8,195架，总价值约2.56万亿美元。

到2037年，预计全球客机机队规模将达到47,070架，是现有机队（22,634架）的2.1倍。亚太地区（含中国）是增长最快的市场，其机队占全球的比例将从目前的31%增长到2037年的41%；到2037年，中国占全球客机机队的比例将从现在的16%增长到21%。

年报预测，未来二十年，中国将继续保持相对高速的经济增长速度，而稳步的经济增长也将带来航空运输业的发展。未来二十年，根据中国GDP年均增长速度预测，机队年均增长率为5.3%，旅客周转量年均增长率为6.5%。至2037年，中国的旅客周转量将达到3.9万亿公里，占全球的21%。

到2037年中国机队规模将达到9,965架，其中单通道喷气客机6,656架，双通道喷气客机2,343架，喷气支线客机966架。未来二十年，中国将预计交付9,008架客机，价值约1.3万亿美元（约9万亿人民币）。其中单通道喷气客机占66%，共计5,964架，其中以160座级的单通道客机为主，达4,284架；双通道喷气客机占23%，共计2,102架，其中以250座级客机占比最高，达1,421架；喷气支线客机占11%，共计942架，其中以90座级客机为主。

*China ARJ21 has won new order again and has received 528 aircraft orders so far*

*At present, COMAC has delivered 8 passenger aircraft to the Chengdu Airlines, and is preparing to deliver ARJ21 passenger aircraft to Genghis Khan Airlines in Inner Mongolia , China and Urumqi Airlines in Xinjiang, China in the next 2 years.*























Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Up to now, COMAC has delivered* eight ARJ21-700 aircrafts t*o Chengdu Airlines, with a total of 9 routes and an accumulated safe passenger load of *more than 160,000 passengers*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 055_destroyer

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...powers-on-third-c919-in-push-for-year-453497/

*PICTURE: Comac powers-on third C919 in push for year-end flight*




09 NOVEMBER, 2018

SOURCE: FLIGHT DASHBOARD

BY: MAVIS TOH

SINGAPORE


Comac has achieved power-on for its third C919 flight test prototype, as it continues to work towards achieving a first flight for the aircraft by the end of the year.

Aircraft 102 was transferred from the Shandong test site to Jiangxi late last month. Comac says aircraft 101 and 102 are undergoing flight tests at Xian, Shandong and Jiangxi.






The third prototype is being prepared for a first flight before year-end

_Comac_

The Chinese manufacturer is using six flight test aircraft for the narrowbody programme, and also has two ground test jets that are undergoing static and fatigue tests.

It has secured 815 commitments for the CFM International Leap-1C-powered aircraft, with a target to achieve certification and enter into service in the 2020-2021 period.

*C919飞机雷达罩通过闪电防护验证试验*
0评论2018-12-03 17:08:37 来源：中国航空报 低吸也能抓涨停！

　　11月23～29日，C919飞机雷达罩在合肥顺利通过闪电防护验证试验。这是继今年8月AG600飞机雷达罩通过闪电防护适航验证试验后，航空工业特种所民机雷达罩研制过程中取得的又一成果。本次试验是C919飞机首个部件级闪电防护适航验证试验，历时一周时间，完成了包括试验前符合性检查、初始先导附着试验和电弧注入试验。试验的顺利通过证明了C919飞机雷达罩完全满足CCAR25部第581条闪电防护要求。

http://finance.jrj.com.cn/2018/12/03170825441224.shtml

C919 radome pass trial test.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

#03 first taxi test !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

December 14, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

How does the airframe flying hours compare with the equivalent Boeing or Airbus aircraft? Is it like their fighters, where overall flying hours on the airframe can only reach on average 50% of western airframes flying hours??


----------



## LKJ86

C919 finishes the ASE test on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

Ali_Baba said:


> How does the airframe flying hours compare with the equivalent Boeing or Airbus aircraft? Is it like their fighters, where overall flying hours on the airframe can only reach on average 50% of western airframes flying hours??



Airframe hours is not that important in Civil Aviation than Military Aviation, civil aircraft seldom go over speed of sound which don't stress the airframe as much. Most Civil Aviation count the longevity of an aircraft on their landing cycle instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 527817


So there are 16 Units ARJ21-700 Jets in total of which 12 are commercial units?!


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

C919 no.103
December 23, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 528192
> View attachment 528193
> View attachment 528194



Pardon for the maybe stupid question, but is this already a real CR929 prototype or static test specimen or just a test body segment?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Pardon for the maybe stupid question, but is this already a real CR929 prototype or static test specimen or just a test body segment?


Just a test body segment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

MA700













Deino said:


> By the way, do we have confirmed the number of orders for both the MA60 & MA600 ??



285 confirmed and intentional orders for MA700

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aziqbal

Deino said:


> By the way, do we have confirmed the number of orders for both the MA60 & MA600 ??



*Deliveries of China's MA60/600 turboprop aircraft exceed 100 as of May 2018*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-05/19/c_137191516.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

The video of ARJ21 on December 25, 2018:
https://m.weibo.cn/2656274875/4321149511277678

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The video of C919 no.103:
https://m.weibo.cn/6518988728/4321597839695088


----------



## LKJ86

December 26, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

ABOVE









On December 26, the CR929 composite front fuselage full-size cylinder section (15m x 6m) assembly was offline. This is another stage achievement of CR929 project, marking an important step forward in the development of CR929 composite structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

C919 no.103








C919 no.103 makes its maiden flight on December 28, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nilgiri

LKJ86 said:


> C919 no.103
> View attachment 529100
> View attachment 529101
> 
> 
> C919 no.103 makes its maiden flight on December 28, 2018
> View attachment 529104
> 
> 
> View attachment 529105
> View attachment 529106
> View attachment 529107
> View attachment 529108
> 
> 
> View attachment 529111
> View attachment 529112
> View attachment 529113
> View attachment 529114



Great pics, how high altitude have they flown this bird so far?


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> C919 no.103
> View attachment 529100
> View attachment 529101
> 
> 
> C919 no.103 makes its maiden flight on December 28, 2018
> View attachment 529104
> 
> 
> View attachment 529105
> View attachment 529106
> View attachment 529107
> View attachment 529108
> 
> 
> View attachment 529111
> View attachment 529112
> View attachment 529113
> View attachment 529114


Video:https://m.weibo.cn/1357093700/4322177987646441

https://m.weibo.cn/5227458836/4322170505106545

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

> 航空航天港9ifly
> 
> 
> 上传于 今天 13:39
> 来自 iPhone客户端
> 12月25日上午7时，C919项目10105架在完成前机身工作包整体挂签和发运前的各项准备工作后，顺利从南昌航空城发运上海上飞公司。昨天103架刚首飞，104架即将总装。


*9ifly.cn
Today 13:39*
At 7 o'clock on the morning of December 25, C919 no. 10105 front fuselage successfully shipped to Shanghai COMAC from Nanchang Aviation City after completing the preparation work for packaging and pre-shipment. Today 103 aircraft just made maiden flight, and 104 aircraft is getting ready to be assembled.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Production of all 6 test aircrafts will be completed next year:

http://tv.cctv.com/2018/12/28/VIDEDXUl3mpIlHmpnJSUc19G181228.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

Nilgiri said:


> Great pics, how high altitude have they flown this bird so far?


From the successive Weibo link #2 posted by @LKJ86:

“At 11:07 today, the third domestic large passenger plane, C919, took off smoothly at Shanghai Pudong International Airport and began its first flight. The entire flight is expected to take 90 minutes, and the plane will fly 15,000 feet above the ground, about 4,500 meters high. At present, the aircraft is in good flight condition and has arrived in the test airspace to carry out specific flight test subjects.”

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

samsara said:


> From the successive Weibo link #2 posted by @LKJ86:
> 
> “At 11:07 today, the third domestic large passenger plane, C919, took off smoothly at Shanghai Pudong International Airport and began its first flight. The entire flight is expected to take 90 minutes, and the plane will fly 15,000 feet above the ground, about 4,500 meters high. At present, the aircraft is in good flight condition and has arrived in the test airspace to carry out specific flight test subjects.”



Thats great, cant wait to finally fly in one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

Belated news yet I see no one posted it here 

Here's the tweet of the COMAC America Corp.:

_At the *2018 China Industrial Design Exhibition in Wuhan*, #COMAC was the pride of Shanghai as it brought home one of 10 gold medals for excellent industrial design for the #*C919 cockpit*. The event celebrated the best designs in a variety of industrial sectors from across China! (2018-11-28) 
_
Btw, it is an annual event held for the second time, the inaugural one was also held in Wuhan in the 2017.

Note: I just noted that the total order of C919 pocketed by COMAC has reached 1,008 units as of June 2018 with the HNA's huge order at that time.

I just finished recapping my translation works into a local language and summarizing the latest updates of C919 development in the closing of the 2018 in a terse yet readable and informative about the C919 known progress at this point of time, for passing along using the other kind of medium :-}

I'll say that C919 is having cool progresses and right on track!! *JIA You 加油！* 















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067512801738911744

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cookie Monster

Nilgiri said:


> Thats great, cant wait to finally fly in one!


I can't wait for this to be mass produced(for China's domestic needs and exports). It will break up the Boeing/AirBus duopoly and make domestic travel much cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Cookie Monster said:


> I can't wait for this to be mass produced(for China's domestic needs and exports). It will break up the Boeing/AirBus duopoly and make domestic travel much cheaper.



They have political patronage that Bombardier never got from Canada....so I agree...even if the duopoly isn't broken, it will at least be serious alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The 10th ARJ21 is handed over to Chengdu Airlines on December 29, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paul2

Beast said:


> ARJ-21 production is too slow. They need to buck up. Until now only 5 in service. That is pathetic.


The fuselage is made by Xian, they are infamous for being a 20000 man strong company with abysmal production rates. My opinion, Xian aircraft corporation should be dissolved. Fuselage production made a separate, streamlined company, and maintenance of military craft given back to the state. The MA700 initiative, and their civilian piston engine aircraft, and everything else should be also made a separate entity.


----------



## Deino

Paul2 said:


> The fuselage is made by Xian, they are infamous for being a 20000 man strong company with abysmal production rates. My opinion, Xian aircraft corporation should be dissolved. Fuselage production made a separate, streamlined company, and maintenance of military craft given back to the state. The MA700 initiative, and their civilian piston engine aircraft, and everything else should be also made a separate entity.



Pardon and I'm not sure why You blame XAC for being responsible on the low production rate and as it sounds even responsible alone?

Even more if you look what XAC managed in recent years even with IMO most impressive production rates for the Y-20A and the H-6K/J in parallel to development of the H-20 and KJ-600.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paul2

Deino said:


> Pardon and I'm not sure why You blame XAC for being responsible on the low production rate and as it sounds even responsible alone?
> 
> Even more if you look what XAC managed in recent years even with IMO most impressive production rates for the Y-20A and the H-6K/J in parallel to development of the H-20 and KJ-600.
> 
> Deino


But the fact stand 10 fuselages of arj21 and 20 for MA600 - completely microscopic for a company that size, even if we subtract their defence business from calculations


----------



## samsara

COMAC C919 AC103 maiden flight video by Xinhua via its official twitter account.

_Milestone moment: China's third C919 prototype (AC103) passenger jet has completed its maiden flight after landing at a Shanghai Pudong International Airport on 2018-12-28._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079037596133519360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

yusheng said:


> On December 26, the CR929 composite front fuselage full-size cylinder section (15m x 6m) assembly was offline. This is another stage achievement of CR929 project, marking an important step forward in the development of CR929 composite structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohrenn

I don't like COMAC, they seem to be stuck in 2003's China. Xi needs to clean this up.


----------



## Deino

Paul2 said:


> But the fact stand 10 fuselages of arj21 and 20 for MA600 - completely microscopic for a company that size, even if we subtract their defence business from calculations



Given the fact that XAC proved to be abke delivering ore than small numbers of the Y-20 and H-6 did you ever come to the idea that there are other reasons responibke for the low production rate?? Why not any of the other contractors, why in your opinion only XAC?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

Deino said:


> Given the fact that XAC proved to be abke delivering ore than small numbers of the Y-20 and H-6 did you ever come to the idea that there are other reasons responibke for the low production rate?? Why not any of the other contractors, why in your opinion only XAC?


Because they are really the one and only company in China that can make fuses for large airplanes up to international standards... China has huge domestic industry for making thing like Y5, but they are all still "garage level" factories. You ask them "do you do ultrasonic inspection?," and they will ask you what ultrasonic inspection is...


----------



## Deino

Paul2 said:


> Because they are really the one and only company in China that can make fuses for large airplanes up to international standards... China has huge domestic industry for making thing like Y5, but they are all still "garage level" factories. You ask them "do you do ultrasonic inspection?," and they will ask you what ultrasonic inspection is...



But to admit I don't get your point: XAC has proven that it can build H-6Ks and Y-20As in larger numbers per year - and I don't think their standard will be sub-quality - so that being sure that ONLY XAC is responsible for this production rate is not understandable. IMO it is more likely another supplier, maybe the wings, maybe something very much different ... but blaming XAC alone without any hard reason is IMO biased and not justified esp since XAC has proven otherwise.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Since becoming the first user of the ARJ21 aircraft, Chengdu Airlines has always regarded flight safety as the lifeline of domestic commercial aircraft operations, adhered to “zero tolerance for safety hazards”, strengthened the effectiveness of safety management systems, improved the safety performance management system, and ensured the safe and stable operation of the ARJ21 aircraft. .


In recent years, Chengdu Airlines has continuously strengthened the construction of the special team of ARJ21 aircraft. It has trained 52 pilots, 54 flight crews, 119 maintenance personnel and 76 flight attendants. It has opened Chengdu to Changsha, Hefei, Shangrao, Shanghai and Wenzhou. The routes of 20 cities including Zhoushan, Jinan and Harbin have accumulated nearly 8,000 hours of safe operation and nearly 230,000 passengers.

http://www.comac.cc/xwzx/gsxw/201812/29/t20181229_6669378.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

safety first 

everything else is second, one incident is too many 

in this business it can kill the entire airline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

January 3, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GumNaam

recovery, safety and reliability are the corner stones of boeing and airbus. Comac must meet or break the standards set by boeing and airbus to take chunks out of their market. tupelov could not meet those standards and thus, could not grap its nitch in the market.


----------



## Nilgiri

LKJ86 said:


> January 3, 2019
> View attachment 532243
> View attachment 532244
> View attachment 532245
> View attachment 532246
> View attachment 532247
> View attachment 532248
> View attachment 532249
> View attachment 532250
> View attachment 532251
> View attachment 532252
> View attachment 532253
> View attachment 532254



What is the flag in the 3rd picture? The communist party flag?


----------



## Rafi

GumNaam said:


> recovery, safety and reliability are the corner stones of boeing and airbus. Comac must meet or break the standards set by boeing and airbus to take chunks out of their market. tupelov could not meet those standards and thus, could not grap its nitch in the market.



I believe it will, also don't forget that China has a massive domestic market for aircraft that will guarantee that this aircraft will do well, when it is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

MA700 is planned to make its maiden flight in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

MA60

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21 no.120 was handed over to Chengdu Airlines on January 25, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

February, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> MA700 is planned to make its maiden flight in 2019.
> View attachment 532987



*China's MA700 regional plane expected to conduct maiden flight in 2019*

2019-02-10 16:16:55 Xinhua Editor : Li Yan






China-developed MA700, a new model of high-speed turboprop regional aircraft, is expected to conduct its maiden flight in 2019, according to its developer.

That means the "Morden Ark(MA)" regional airplane family will embrace its third member following the MA60 and MA600, said the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

The MA700 was developed by the AVIC XAC Commercial Aircraft (AVIC XACC) in Xi'an, in northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

It is designed with high speed, economic efficiency and adaptability to various airport conditions and air routes.

The model is part of China's plan to develop two trunk jetliners and two regional aircraft, with the other models being the C919 narrow-body and CR929 wide-body passenger aircraft, as well as the ARJ21 regional jetliner.

The MA700 is expected to receive the type certificate (TC) from civil aviation authorities by 2021, according to AVIC.

To date, the MA700 has received 285 intended orders from 11 customers at home and abroad.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2019-02-10/detail-ifzekwei6639381.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*More C919 prototypes ready for test flight*
By Wang Ying | China Daily | Updated: 2019-02-14 07:09
















Three C919 aircraft at the Shanghai base of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China. [Photo by Zhang Haifeng/For China Daily]

*COMAC says preparations for mass production will also be accelerated*

C919 aircraft manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) said that a further three prototypes of the aircraft will have their debut flights this year, and preparations for mass production of the nation's first homegrown narrow-body passenger plane will also be accelerated.

According to COMAC, three C919 aircraft are undergoing testing at the C919 assembly workshop in Shanghai's Pudong New Area－the second, third and the fourth prototypes of the C919, China Central Television reported on Wednesday.

The 102 prototype test aircraft completed its first flight in December 2017. It has recently returned to Shanghai from Dongying in Shandong province, and on Friday started two to three months of modification for a future test flight.

The 103, which had its maiden flight on Dec 28, and is undergoing flight test modification for the moment, will fly to Yanliang near Xi'an in Shaanxi province, where the Chinese Flight Test Establishment is located, for further flight tests.

"The 104 aircraft has entered the final assembly stage. The jet is about to make its first flight after rolling off the final assembly line," said Meng Jianxin, deputy director of the C919 division under Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Co Ltd, COMAC.

According to Meng, the 105 jet is in the process of part fabrication, and major parts of the 106 model are being manufactured in accordance with the plan.

"All of them will have flight tests by the end of this year," said Meng.

With the participation of another three new prototypes, a total of six C919 aircraft, including the 101, will be assigned different tasks to test the C919's flight performance.

"The year 2019 is key for the C919, and it is hoped that we can further optimize the flight tasks, enhance flight test efficiency, and complete all the tasks safely," said Lai Peijun, a flight test engineer with COMAC.

The aircraft's first flight only mark the beginning of their journey, and every flight made will provide technical support for a more steady flight the next time.

"There are quite a few test flight subjects that need to be accomplished before a commercial aircraft model acquires airworthiness certification, and it is necessary to split the tasks among five or six aircraft," said Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at carnoc.com, one of China's biggest civil aviation websites.

Lin said it is also an international convention for five or six aircraft to work together to complete a commercial aircraft model's flight tests. Chinanews.com reported that the C919's flight tests will include 729 items and may take as long as 4,200 hours.

The twin-engine, single-aisle C919, which is comparable with the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737 planes, made its maiden flight on May 5, 2017.

COMAC has received 815 orders from 28 Chinese and overseas companies, which include domestic aviation companies and financial leasing companies, as well as international companies such as GE Capital Aviation Services, the largest commercial airline leasing company in the world, German startup Puren Airlines, and City Airways of Thailand.

Before the delivery of the first C919, two key missions need to be fulfilled, to receive airworthiness certification from the US Federal Aviation Administration and the European Aviation Safety Agency, and to continuously improve its safety, reliability and economy, according to Lin.

"The former will guarantee entry to the US and European markets, and the latter is a guarantee for our homegrown aircraft to have most problems settled before its commercial flights," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 055_destroyer

JSCh said:


> *More C919 prototypes ready for test flight*
> By Wang Ying | China Daily | Updated: 2019-02-14 07:09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three C919 aircraft at the Shanghai base of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China. [Photo by Zhang Haifeng/For China Daily]
> 
> *COMAC says preparations for mass production will also be accelerated*
> 
> C919 aircraft manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) said that a further three prototypes of the aircraft will have their debut flights this year, and preparations for mass production of the nation's first homegrown narrow-body passenger plane will also be accelerated.
> 
> According to COMAC, three C919 aircraft are undergoing testing at the C919 assembly workshop in Shanghai's Pudong New Area－the second, third and the fourth prototypes of the C919, China Central Television reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The 102 prototype test aircraft completed its first flight in December 2017. It has recently returned to Shanghai from Dongying in Shandong province, and on Friday started two to three months of modification for a future test flight.
> 
> The 103, which had its maiden flight on Dec 28, and is undergoing flight test modification for the moment, will fly to Yanliang near Xi'an in Shaanxi province, where the Chinese Flight Test Establishment is located, for further flight tests.
> 
> "The 104 aircraft has entered the final assembly stage. The jet is about to make its first flight after rolling off the final assembly line," said Meng Jianxin, deputy director of the C919 division under Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Co Ltd, COMAC.
> 
> According to Meng, the 105 jet is in the process of part fabrication, and major parts of the 106 model are being manufactured in accordance with the plan.
> 
> "All of them will have flight tests by the end of this year," said Meng.
> 
> With the participation of another three new prototypes, a total of six C919 aircraft, including the 101, will be assigned different tasks to test the C919's flight performance.
> 
> "The year 2019 is key for the C919, and it is hoped that we can further optimize the flight tasks, enhance flight test efficiency, and complete all the tasks safely," said Lai Peijun, a flight test engineer with COMAC.
> 
> The aircraft's first flight only mark the beginning of their journey, and every flight made will provide technical support for a more steady flight the next time.
> 
> "There are quite a few test flight subjects that need to be accomplished before a commercial aircraft model acquires airworthiness certification, and it is necessary to split the tasks among five or six aircraft," said Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at carnoc.com, one of China's biggest civil aviation websites.
> 
> Lin said it is also an international convention for five or six aircraft to work together to complete a commercial aircraft model's flight tests. Chinanews.com reported that the C919's flight tests will include 729 items and may take as long as 4,200 hours.
> 
> The twin-engine, single-aisle C919, which is comparable with the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737 planes, made its maiden flight on May 5, 2017.
> 
> COMAC has received 815 orders from 28 Chinese and overseas companies, which include domestic aviation companies and financial leasing companies, as well as international companies such as GE Capital Aviation Services, the largest commercial airline leasing company in the world, German startup Puren Airlines, and City Airways of Thailand.
> 
> Before the delivery of the first C919, two key missions need to be fulfilled, to receive airworthiness certification from the US Federal Aviation Administration and the European Aviation Safety Agency, and to continuously improve its safety, reliability and economy, according to Lin.
> 
> "The former will guarantee entry to the US and European markets, and the latter is a guarantee for our homegrown aircraft to have most problems settled before its commercial flights," he said.


Getting FAA worthiness in short future is impossible. C919 shall concentrated on getting CAA and enter Chinese market in large scale first, just like ARJ-21 with a great safety record before thinking further. 

Its not about C919 quality problem but more of American politics obstacle.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

ARJ21 way to go ,impatient to see C919 made the delivery!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 537958
> View attachment 537959
> View attachment 537960


The radar is pathetic small but anyway, its a civilian plane. Not a big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 沉默的山羊
> 今天 08:49 来自 iPad客户端
> 现在ARJ21的生产节拍是15天一架，今年计划交付20架。


Currently the ARJ21's production cycle is 15 days, and 20 planes are scheduled for delivery this year.

NOTE: this is from COMAC during an interview aired on CCTV.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 540825
> View attachment 540826
> View attachment 540827
> View attachment 540828



Out of interest do we know roughly how many employees and capital investment COMAC has at this stage?


----------



## JSCh

> 中国商飞
> 今天 11:59 来自 HUAWEI Mate 10
> 【天骄航空接收首架ARJ21飞机】2019年2月22日，一架白色素雅涂装的ARJ21飞机从上海起飞，前往内蒙古呼和浩特白塔国际机场，这是中国商飞向天骄航空交付的首架ARJ21飞机。本次交付标志着国产喷气客机开启商业运营新征程，也意味着ARJ21飞机将以呼和浩特为基地，助力完善内蒙古支线运输网络。


*COMAC
Today 11:59*
[Genghis Khan Airlines receives the first ARJ21 aircraft] On February 22, 2019, a white elegant ARJ21 aircraft took off from Shanghai to the Baita International Airport in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia. This was the first ARJ21 aircraft delivered by China Commercial Aircraft to Genghis Khan Airlines. This delivery marks a new journey for commercial jet aircraft to open commercial operations. It also means that the ARJ21 aircraft will be based in Hohhot to help improve the Inner Mongolia branch-line transportation network.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Genghis Khan Airlines receives its first ARJ21 aircraft
中国ARJ21飞机已交付12架运送旅客逾27万人次
China COMAC has delivered 12 ARJ21 aircrafts, safely transporting more than 270,000 passengers*

中国新闻网 2019-02-22 20:22:23




中国商飞公司交付天骄航空的首架ARJ21飞机。 管超 摄
COMAC delivered the first ARJ21 aircraft of *Genghis Khan Airlines*.
中新网北京2月22日电 (记者 孙自法)中国商用飞机有限责任公司(中国商飞公司)22日发布消息说，向内蒙古天骄航空交付的首架ARJ21飞机，当天从上海顺利飞抵呼和浩特白塔国际机场。至此，ARJ21飞机已交付客户12架，安全运营逾9000小时，运送旅客超过27万人次。

中国商飞公司介绍说，ARJ21飞机具有良好的高温、高寒、高原性能，特别适应中国中西部和北部地区机场起降条件和复杂航路越障要求，已交付客户12架。截至目前，ARJ21飞机安全运营超过9000小时，运送旅客超过27万人次。在平稳运行的基础上，中国商飞公司还将不断围绕客户需求开展ARJ21飞机设计优化工作，朝着“好制造、好维修、好运行”的目标，持续提升ARJ21飞机的市场竞争力。

本次交付天骄航空首架ARJ21飞机，标志着中国国产喷气客机开启了商业运营新征程，也意味着ARJ21飞机将以呼和浩特为基地，助力完善内蒙古支线运输网络。中国商飞公司表示，将全力支持天骄航空运营，同时发挥商用飞机产业龙头引领作用，以航空运输业为核心，打造相关服务产业，携手助推内蒙古地区航空产业发展，推动国产商用飞机制造业与支线航空运输业融合发展，共同探索国产喷气客机市场化、产业化发展新模式。

据了解，ARJ21新支线飞机是中国首次按照国际民航规章自行研制、具有自主知识产权的中短程新型涡扇支线客机，座级78-90座，航程2225-3700公里。ARJ21飞机于2014年底取得中国民航局型号合格证，2017年7月取得中国民航局生产许可证。目前，ARJ21飞机市场运营及销售情况良好。(完)

https://www.toutiao.com/a6660799108455858700/






















http://www.comac.cc/xwzx/mtjj/201902/22/t20190222_6721881.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *Genghis Khan Airlines receives its first ARJ21 aircraft
> 中国ARJ21飞机已交付12架运送旅客逾27万人次
> China COMAC has delivered 12 ARJ21 aircrafts, safely transporting more than 270,000 passengers*
> 
> 中国新闻网 2019-02-22 20:22:23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 中国商飞公司交付天骄航空的首架ARJ21飞机。 管超 摄
> COMAC delivered the first ARJ21 aircraft of *Genghis Khan Airlines*.
> 中新网北京2月22日电 (记者 孙自法)中国商用飞机有限责任公司(中国商飞公司)22日发布消息说，向内蒙古天骄航空交付的首架ARJ21飞机，当天从上海顺利飞抵呼和浩特白塔国际机场。至此，ARJ21飞机已交付客户12架，安全运营逾9000小时，运送旅客超过27万人次。
> 
> 中国商飞公司介绍说，ARJ21飞机具有良好的高温、高寒、高原性能，特别适应中国中西部和北部地区机场起降条件和复杂航路越障要求，已交付客户12架。截至目前，ARJ21飞机安全运营超过9000小时，运送旅客超过27万人次。在平稳运行的基础上，中国商飞公司还将不断围绕客户需求开展ARJ21飞机设计优化工作，朝着“好制造、好维修、好运行”的目标，持续提升ARJ21飞机的市场竞争力。
> 
> 本次交付天骄航空首架ARJ21飞机，标志着中国国产喷气客机开启了商业运营新征程，也意味着ARJ21飞机将以呼和浩特为基地，助力完善内蒙古支线运输网络。中国商飞公司表示，将全力支持天骄航空运营，同时发挥商用飞机产业龙头引领作用，以航空运输业为核心，打造相关服务产业，携手助推内蒙古地区航空产业发展，推动国产商用飞机制造业与支线航空运输业融合发展，共同探索国产喷气客机市场化、产业化发展新模式。
> 
> 据了解，ARJ21新支线飞机是中国首次按照国际民航规章自行研制、具有自主知识产权的中短程新型涡扇支线客机，座级78-90座，航程2225-3700公里。ARJ21飞机于2014年底取得中国民航局型号合格证，2017年7月取得中国民航局生产许可证。目前，ARJ21飞机市场运营及销售情况良好。(完)
> 
> https://www.toutiao.com/a6660799108455858700/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.comac.cc/xwzx/mtjj/201902/22/t20190222_6721881.shtml


It needs to hit the million passenger mark soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Obstacle expected but promising future!


Beast said:


> It needs to hit the million passenger mark soon.


----------



## lcloo

看到伊利号就想起深圳超市里的伊利包装牛奶。
Name of the first ARJ21 for Genghis Khan Airline reminds me of the packaged milk in Shenzhen's super market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

lcloo said:


> 看到伊利号就想起深圳超市里的伊利包装牛奶。
> Name of the first ARJ21 for Genghis Khan Airline reminds me of the packaged milk in Shenzhen's super market.


You are right.
China's largest dairy group: China Yili Dairy Group purchased the naming rights of the first ARJ21 aircraft of Genghis Khan Airline produced by China COMAC.
http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20181015/2997f92caf834b9c8eb57eefafe68971.jpeg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Comac to ramp up ARJ21 production, open second assembly line | Flight Global

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

MA700

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *More C919 prototypes ready for test flight*
> By Wang Ying | China Daily | Updated: 2019-02-14 07:09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three C919 aircraft at the Shanghai base of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China. [Photo by Zhang Haifeng/For China Daily]
> 
> *COMAC says preparations for mass production will also be accelerated*
> 
> C919 aircraft manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) said that a further three prototypes of the aircraft will have their debut flights this year, and preparations for mass production of the nation's first homegrown narrow-body passenger plane will also be accelerated.
> 
> According to COMAC, three C919 aircraft are undergoing testing at the C919 assembly workshop in Shanghai's Pudong New Area－the second, third and the fourth prototypes of the C919, China Central Television reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The 102 prototype test aircraft completed its first flight in December 2017. It has recently returned to Shanghai from Dongying in Shandong province, and on Friday started two to three months of modification for a future test flight.
> 
> The 103, which had its maiden flight on Dec 28, and is undergoing flight test modification for the moment, will fly to Yanliang near Xi'an in Shaanxi province, where the Chinese Flight Test Establishment is located, for further flight tests.
> 
> "The 104 aircraft has entered the final assembly stage. The jet is about to make its first flight after rolling off the final assembly line," said Meng Jianxin, deputy director of the C919 division under Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Co Ltd, COMAC.
> 
> According to Meng, the 105 jet is in the process of part fabrication, and major parts of the 106 model are being manufactured in accordance with the plan.
> 
> "All of them will have flight tests by the end of this year," said Meng.
> 
> With the participation of another three new prototypes, a total of six C919 aircraft, including the 101, will be assigned different tasks to test the C919's flight performance.
> 
> "The year 2019 is key for the C919, and it is hoped that we can further optimize the flight tasks, enhance flight test efficiency, and complete all the tasks safely," said Lai Peijun, a flight test engineer with COMAC.
> 
> The aircraft's first flight only mark the beginning of their journey, and every flight made will provide technical support for a more steady flight the next time.
> 
> "There are quite a few test flight subjects that need to be accomplished before a commercial aircraft model acquires airworthiness certification, and it is necessary to split the tasks among five or six aircraft," said Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at carnoc.com, one of China's biggest civil aviation websites.
> 
> Lin said it is also an international convention for five or six aircraft to work together to complete a commercial aircraft model's flight tests. Chinanews.com reported that the C919's flight tests will include 729 items and may take as long as 4,200 hours.
> 
> The twin-engine, single-aisle C919, which is comparable with the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737 planes, made its maiden flight on May 5, 2017.
> 
> COMAC has received 815 orders from 28 Chinese and overseas companies, which include domestic aviation companies and financial leasing companies, as well as international companies such as GE Capital Aviation Services, the largest commercial airline leasing company in the world, German startup Puren Airlines, and City Airways of Thailand.
> 
> Before the delivery of the first C919, two key missions need to be fulfilled, to receive airworthiness certification from the US Federal Aviation Administration and the European Aviation Safety Agency, and to continuously improve its safety, reliability and economy, according to Lin.
> 
> "The former will guarantee entry to the US and European markets, and the latter is a guarantee for our homegrown aircraft to have most problems settled before its commercial flights," he said.


_"The *year 2019 is key for the C919*, and it is hoped that we can further optimize the flight tasks, enhance flight test efficiency, and complete all the tasks safely," said Lai Peijun, a flight test engineer with COMAC.
_
I predict that the *date of 2019.9.19*, will be *a date of some importance* for the COMAC C919 Project. By this date, some pivotal progresses may have been achieved, at least looking forward to seeing the completion of the whole SIX testing aircraft No. 101 to 106.

Just keep a note and let's wait for that moment… 

Can't help to see this aircraft be deployed in the commercial operations soon in China domestic. As said by @055_destroyer, just produce many and maintain the perfect 100% safety records in domestic use freeing itself from all the foreign certification hurdles for a while. The real-life factuality in plenty will make the C919 much harder to deny by the usual alien sides!


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> Comac to ramp up ARJ21 production, open second assembly line | Flight Global


*COMAC to ramp up ARJ21 production, open second assembly line (26 Feb)*

*COMAC will open a second assembly line for its ARJ21 regional jet this year, as it prepares to ramp up production of the type.*

The Chinese manufacturer is *targeting to produce 22 regional jets to customers this year*, up from 15 in 2018, Wang Xingwei, director of the ARJ21 programme office tells FlightGlobal. *In 2017, it built six aircraft.*

This year, besides launch customer *Chengdu Airlines*, it will also deliver the regional jet to two more customers - *Genghis Khan Airlines* and *Urumqi Airlines*.

The new assembly line will be located at the COMAC final assembly centre near Shanghai’s Pudong International airport.This is also where assembly of its in-development C919 narrowbody is ongoing, and where assembly of the Sino-Russian CRAIC CR929 widebody will take place.

The ARJ21 regional jet is currently assembled at the Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing facility in Changzhong Road.

Yuan Wenfang, general manager of production and operations support, says that the Changzhong facility can only accommodate six aircraft at any one point due to its limited space, and has an annual maximum capacity of producing 15 jets.

The new assembly line at the Pudong facility will have the *capacity to assemble 30 aircraft a year*. The manufacturer is also prepared to open a second line there should there be a requirement to further raise production rates.

*COMAC is targeting to deliver 30 ARJ21s next year, and for delivery to stabilise at that level annually thereafter.*

*The manufacturer has so far garnered 528 order commitments for the type from 24 customers.*

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...up-arj21-production-open-second-assem-456071/

~~~~~~~~~~~~

_ARJ-21 has increased the second major assembly line and plans to produce 22 aircraft within 2019. COMAC made 15 aircraft in 2018._

The ARJ21 is a twin-engine regional jet, with seating capacity will range from 70 to 105 seats, up to configuration and aircraft model.

The aircraft performance parameters meet the diverse and demanding conditions in China, including the hot-and-high altitude conditions in Xinjiang and Qinghai-Tibet Plateau. The aircraft has a powerful take-off and climbing performance to allow the use of basic airports with short runways.

The ARJ21 advanced regional jet was awarded State Council approval in 2002. The final assembly began in March 2007 and the ARJ21-700 aircraft was rolled out in December 2007. The first flight took place in November 2008, and got CAAC Certification in December 2012. The ARJ21 advanced regional passenger plane welcomed its 100,000th passenger in the end of June 2018 after beginning commercial flights two years ago. It began commercial flights on June 28, 2016, with mass production starting September 2017.

ARJ21 variation models: the baseline ARJ21-700 (70~80 seats); the extended ARJ21 900 version (95~105 seats); the dedicated freight carrier ARJ21F; and the business class aircraft ARJ21B. ARJ21F has max payload capacity, 10,150 kgs. ARJ21B business jet model can accommodate 20 passengers.

The airplane has been designed to operate from small airports, the take-off and landing field lengths are 1,700 meters and 1,550 meters. The aircraft will be provided in two versions: standard range (2,225 km) and extended range (3,700 km).



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 540088
> View attachment 540089


It looks like the COMAC ARJ21 may be exported to Africa countries in near future, in particular when the COMAC production capacity can accommodate such orders. This aircraft should fit well some domestic and regional air transport needs of the African countries for the aircraft supports even the basic airports or airports with short runways unlike the larger aircraft. The ARJ21 is also designed with parameters to meet with the harsh environmental challenges of the China's western regions (with Xinjiang and Tibet in mind), that easily match the environmental challenges faced in Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozranger

055_destroyer said:


> Getting FAA worthiness in short future is impossible. C919 shall concentrated on getting CAA and enter Chinese market in large scale first, just like ARJ-21 with a great safety record before thinking further.
> 
> Its not about C919 quality problem but more of American politics obstacle.



The market size should serve this product very well.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

MA600

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*国产飞机ARJ21实现商业化的规模化运行*
https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1627357342733908962&wfr=spider&for=pc
红星新闻
*As of March 4, 2019, the domestic ARJ21 aircraft used by Chengdu Airlines has safely carried nearly 300,000 passengers, performed 3,564 flights and 9609 hours of flight time since its first flight in 2016.*


03-0722:28
3月7日，红星新闻记者从中国商用飞机有限公司（以下简称“中国商飞”）与成都航空公司（以下简称“成都航空”）联合举办的2019年度ARJ21示范运营媒体座谈会上获悉，截至2019年3月4日，成都航空使用的国产ARJ21飞机自2016年首航以来，已安全载客近30万人、执行航班3564班次、飞行时长9609小时。





资料图片 图据东方IC

成都航空相关负责人在会上说：“由中国商飞研造的国产飞机ARJ21已实现商业化的规模化运行。”2015年11月29日，首架ARJ21支线客机飞抵成都，交付成都航空，正式进入市场运营。

经过14年的研发、设计以及不断的试飞后，2016年6月28日，ARJ21-700飞机搭载70名乘客从成都飞往上海，标志着ARJ21正式以成都为基地进入航线运营，截至目前，成都航空已接受了11架ARJ21飞机。

成都航空相关负责人在会上表示：“目前，ARJ21共有20余条航线，基本形成了跨地区的干事航线，为后续的发展和航线网络奠定了坚实的基础。”

红星新闻记者在会上获悉，2018年，ARJ21的运营商由1家升至3家，除了成都航空以外，天骄航空与乌鲁木齐航空的ARJ21飞机预计都将在今年年内投入运营。

目前，中国商飞已交付11架ARJ21飞机给成都航空，1架给天骄航空，预计将在今年年内向乌鲁木齐航空交付1架ARJ21飞机。中国商飞相关负责人向记者透露，目前已有24家客户下单528架ARJ21飞机。2018年，商飞对ARJ21的年生产能力由6架上升至15架，预计在2019年生产20架以上。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

A tweet by *Teshome Toga Chanaka @TToga9, former minister, the ambassador of Ethiopia to China*, on 2019-03-17:

_In a cockpit #C919, #C929 of the Commercial Aircraft of China (COMAC) #Shanghai show room. *It will not be so long that we will see them in the blue sky.*




_














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107202406469824512
Please kindly bear with us the *great patience*, Mr. Ambassador Chanaka  in particular for the CR929.

And* thank you* very much for staying with us, sharing the sweet aspirations or dreams with the Chinese people! We are also longing to see the airliners flying around the world, even boarding on one of them  personally I can't wait for the moment to board one in China or other part of the world.

@LKJ86

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China COMAC "new energy" technology verification machine successfully tested*
New Beijing news 2019-03-19 08:54:29
https://www.toutiao.com/a6669898967930634755/
The New Beijing News (Reporter Wu Tingting) The reporter was informed that on March 10, China Commercial Aircraft New Energy Verification Machine (Lingque H) successfully tested the flight at Zhengzhou Shangjie Airport. The flight was stable and the whole system was in good condition, which was in line with the simulation expectation. The hydrogen fuel cell power system as a power source has been fully verified. So far, since January 2019, the "Lingque H" new energy verification machine has successfully completed four test flights with 10 configurations, marking the substantial progress in the exploration of China Commercial Aircraft's future civil aircraft in the field of new energy.

According to reports, the "Lingque H" verification machine has a wingspan of 6 meters, and innovatively adopts hydrogen fuel electric hybrid technology. The purpose is to verify the hybrid technology based on hydrogen fuel cells and lithium batteries. use.





"Lingque H"-V tail configuration verification machine. China Commercial Flying

According to Yang Zhigang, the chief researcher of China Commercial Aircraft North Research Center, “Hydrogen is a very rich chemical element. Hydrogen energy can be obtained and stored through sustainable energy sources such as solar energy and wind energy. By using hydrogen as an energy source, one can build a future. Low-carbon sustainable transportation system. This is one of the important directions of the world aviation manufacturing industry."

The four configurations of the "Lingque H" validator cover two types of landing gears, which are fixed and retractable, and three different tail configurations, V-tail, T-tail and conventional tail. They all adopt a large aspect ratio support wing aerodynamic layout. Effectively improved flight performance including aircraft flight time. After iterative improvement, the “Lingque H” verifier has a flight time of more than 24 hours.





"Lingque H" conventional tail configuration verification machine. China COMAC

The “Lingque H” verification machine has applied a large number of additive manufacturing, namely 3D printing technology and composite material technology, to achieve aircraft weight reduction and development towards engineering applications.


*中国商飞“新能源”验证机试飞成功*
新京报 2019-03-19 08:54:29
新京报快讯（记者 吴婷婷）记者获悉，3月10日，中国商飞新能源验证机（灵雀H）在郑州上街机场试飞成功，飞机飞行平稳，全系统状态良好，符合仿真预期。作为动力源的氢燃料电池动力系统得到充分验证。至此，从2019年1月以来“灵雀H”新能源验证机开展了4个构型10架次的试飞任务圆满完成，标志着中国商飞未来民机在新能源领域的探索取得实质进展。

据介绍，“灵雀H”验证机翼展6米，创新性地采用了氢燃料电混合动力技术，其目的在于验证以氢燃料电池为主、锂电池为辅的混合动力技术在飞机上的使用。





“灵雀H”V尾构型验证机。中国商飞 供图

据中国商飞北研中心预研总师杨志刚介绍：“氢是非常丰富的化学元素，氢能源可通过太阳能、风能等可持续能源获取并存储。通过使用氢气作为能量来源，可以在未来构建一个低碳可持续的交通运输体系。这是世界航空制造业努力的重要方向之一。”

“灵雀H”验证机 的4个构型涵盖固定式和可收放2种起落架及V尾、T尾、常规尾3种不同尾翼构型，均采用了大展弦比支撑翼气动布局，有效提升了包括飞机飞行航时在内的飞行性能。经过迭代改进，“灵雀H”验证机航时超过24小时。





“灵雀H”常规尾构型验证机。中国商飞 供图

“灵雀H”验证机大量应用了增材制造，即3D打印技术、复合材料技术，实现了飞机减重，向工程应用方向发展。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *China COMAC "new energy" technology verification machine successfully tested*
> New Beijing news 2019-03-19 08:54:29
> https://www.toutiao.com/a6669898967930634755/
> The New Beijing News (Reporter Wu Tingting) The reporter was informed that on March 10, China Commercial Aircraft New Energy Verification Machine (Lingque H) successfully tested the flight at Zhengzhou Shangjie Airport. The flight was stable and the whole system was in good condition, which was in line with the simulation expectation. The hydrogen fuel cell power system as a power source has been fully verified. So far, since January 2019, the "Lingque H" new energy verification machine has successfully completed four test flights with 10 configurations, marking the substantial progress in the exploration of China Commercial Aircraft's future civil aircraft in the field of new energy.
> 
> According to reports, the "Lingque H" verification machine has a wingspan of 6 meters, and innovatively adopts hydrogen fuel electric hybrid technology. The purpose is to verify the hybrid technology based on hydrogen fuel cells and lithium batteries. use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lingque H"-V tail configuration verification machine. China Commercial Flying
> 
> According to Yang Zhigang, the chief researcher of China Commercial Aircraft North Research Center, “Hydrogen is a very rich chemical element. Hydrogen energy can be obtained and stored through sustainable energy sources such as solar energy and wind energy. By using hydrogen as an energy source, one can build a future. Low-carbon sustainable transportation system. This is one of the important directions of the world aviation manufacturing industry."
> 
> The four configurations of the "Lingque H" validator cover two types of landing gears, which are fixed and retractable, and three different tail configurations, V-tail, T-tail and conventional tail. They all adopt a large aspect ratio support wing aerodynamic layout. Effectively improved flight performance including aircraft flight time. After iterative improvement, the “Lingque H” verifier has a flight time of more than 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lingque H" conventional tail configuration verification machine. China COMAC
> 
> The “Lingque H” verification machine has applied a large number of additive manufacturing, namely 3D printing technology and composite material technology, to achieve aircraft weight reduction and development towards engineering applications.
> 
> 
> *中国商飞“新能源”验证机试飞成功*
> 新京报 2019-03-19 08:54:29
> 新京报快讯（记者 吴婷婷）记者获悉，3月10日，中国商飞新能源验证机（灵雀H）在郑州上街机场试飞成功，飞机飞行平稳，全系统状态良好，符合仿真预期。作为动力源的氢燃料电池动力系统得到充分验证。至此，从2019年1月以来“灵雀H”新能源验证机开展了4个构型10架次的试飞任务圆满完成，标志着中国商飞未来民机在新能源领域的探索取得实质进展。
> 
> 据介绍，“灵雀H”验证机翼展6米，创新性地采用了氢燃料电混合动力技术，其目的在于验证以氢燃料电池为主、锂电池为辅的混合动力技术在飞机上的使用。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “灵雀H”V尾构型验证机。中国商飞 供图
> 
> 据中国商飞北研中心预研总师杨志刚介绍：“氢是非常丰富的化学元素，氢能源可通过太阳能、风能等可持续能源获取并存储。通过使用氢气作为能量来源，可以在未来构建一个低碳可持续的交通运输体系。这是世界航空制造业努力的重要方向之一。”
> 
> “灵雀H”验证机 的4个构型涵盖固定式和可收放2种起落架及V尾、T尾、常规尾3种不同尾翼构型，均采用了大展弦比支撑翼气动布局，有效提升了包括飞机飞行航时在内的飞行性能。经过迭代改进，“灵雀H”验证机航时超过24小时。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “灵雀H”常规尾构型验证机。中国商飞 供图
> 
> “灵雀H”验证机大量应用了增材制造，即3D打印技术、复合材料技术，实现了飞机减重，向工程应用方向发展。


_*COMAC Lingque-H hydrogen fuel cell demonstrator* performed flight test at Zhengzhou Shangjie airport in the last three months, FOUR variants including fixed/retractable undercarriages, T/V and conventional tails flew 10 sorties over 24 hours, which fully validated the power system.

With the help of new design method and 3D metal printing tech, it only took FIVE months to make the first flight since the project launched._

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/7sN-0HGoWJ_iyX8_VGbufw

Dafeng Cao's tweet on 18 March — see the attached short video:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107607758017183744

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

MA700

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 547631


It‘s been a while since the last delviery of COMAC ARJ-21 to Genghis Khan Airline.


----------



## Beast

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> It‘s been a while since the last delviery of COMAC ARJ-21 to Genghis Khan Airline.


They need to launch at least 1 plane a month if they want to hit the target of 15 planes per year.


----------



## samsara

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *国产飞机ARJ21实现商业化的规模化运行*
> https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1627357342733908962&wfr=spider&for=pc
> 红星新闻
> *As of March 4, 2019, the domestic ARJ21 aircraft used by Chengdu Airlines has safely carried nearly 300,000 passengers, performed 3,564 flights and 9609 hours of flight time since its first flight in 2016.*
> 
> 
> 03-0722:28
> 3月7日，红星新闻记者从中国商用飞机有限公司（以下简称“中国商飞”）与成都航空公司（以下简称“成都航空”）联合举办的2019年度ARJ21示范运营媒体座谈会上获悉，截至2019年3月4日，成都航空使用的国产ARJ21飞机自2016年首航以来，已安全载客近30万人、执行航班3564班次、飞行时长9609小时。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 资料图片 图据东方IC
> 
> 成都航空相关负责人在会上说：“由中国商飞研造的国产飞机ARJ21已实现商业化的规模化运行。”2015年11月29日，首架ARJ21支线客机飞抵成都，交付成都航空，正式进入市场运营。
> 
> 经过14年的研发、设计以及不断的试飞后，2016年6月28日，ARJ21-700飞机搭载70名乘客从成都飞往上海，标志着ARJ21正式以成都为基地进入航线运营，截至目前，成都航空已接受了11架ARJ21飞机。
> 
> 成都航空相关负责人在会上表示：“目前，ARJ21共有20余条航线，基本形成了跨地区的干事航线，为后续的发展和航线网络奠定了坚实的基础。”
> 
> 红星新闻记者在会上获悉，2018年，ARJ21的运营商由1家升至3家，除了成都航空以外，天骄航空与乌鲁木齐航空的ARJ21飞机预计都将在今年年内投入运营。
> 
> 目前，中国商飞已交付11架ARJ21飞机给成都航空，1架给天骄航空，预计将在今年年内向乌鲁木齐航空交付1架ARJ21飞机。中国商飞相关负责人向记者透露，目前已有24家客户下单528架ARJ21飞机。2018年，商飞对ARJ21的年生产能力由6架上升至15架，预计在2019年生产20架以上。


*The Large-scale Commercial Operation of the Domestic Aircraft ARJ21*

*As of 2019-03-04, the domestic ARJ21 aircraft used by Chengdu Airlines has safely carried nearly 300,000 passengers, performed 3,564 flights and 9,609 hours of flight time since its first flight in 2016.*

_"ARJ21, a domestic aircraft manufactured by COMAC (Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd), has been commercialized and operated on a large scale,"_ Chengdu Airlines official said at the meeting. On November 29, 2015, *the first ARJ21 regional airliner arrived in Chengdu*, delivered to Chengdu Airlines, and officially entered the market.

After 14 years of R&D, design and continuous test flights, on June 28, 2016, 70 passengers boarding on the ARJ21-700 aircraft flew from Chengdu to Shanghai, this maiden scheduled commercial flight marked that ARJ21 formally entered the airlines operation based in Chengdu, Sichuan. Up to now, Chengdu Airlines has accepted 11 ARJ21 aircraft.

_"At present, ARJ21 has more than 20 routes, basically forming a cross-regional official routes, laying a solid foundation for the follow-up development and route network," _Chengdu Airlines said at the meeting.

At the meeting it's revealed that in 2018, the ARJ21 operators rose from one to three. In addition to *Chengdu Airlines*, the ARJ21 aircraft of the *Genghis Khan Airlines* (a rebrand from the *Tianjiao Airlines*; based in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia) and *Urumqi Airlines* (based in Urumqi, Xinjiang) are expected to be operational within this year.

At present, COMAC has delivered 11 ARJ21 aircraft to Chengdu Airlines and one unit to Genghis Khan Airlines. It is expected that one unit of ARJ21 aircraft will be delivered to Urumqi Airlines within this year. The head of COMAC disclosed to reporters that at present, 24 customers have placed orders as many as 528 units of ARJ21 aircraft. In 2018, the annual production capacity of COMAC for ARJ21 aircraft was increased from 6 to 15 units, and is expected to produce more than 20 units in 2019.


*国产飞机ARJ21实现商业化的规模化运行*
红星新闻
https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1627357342733908962

3月7日，红星新闻记者从中国商用飞机有限公司（以下简称“中国商飞”）与成都航空公司（以下简称“成都航空”）联合举办的2019年度ARJ21示范运营媒体座谈会上获悉，截至2019年3月4日，成都航空使用的国产ARJ21飞机自2016年首航以来，已安全载客近30万人、执行航班3564班次、飞行时长9609小时。

成都航空相关负责人在会上说：“由中国商飞研造的国产飞机ARJ21已实现商业化的规模化运行。”2015年11月29日，首架ARJ21支线客机飞抵成都，交付成都航空，正式进入市场运营。

经过14年的研发、设计以及不断的试飞后，2016年6月28日，ARJ21-700飞机搭载70名乘客从成都飞往上海，标志着ARJ21正式以成都为基地进入航线运营，截至目前，成都航空已接受了11架ARJ21飞机。

成都航空相关负责人在会上表示：“目前，ARJ21共有20余条航线，基本形成了跨地区的干事航线，为后续的发展和航线网络奠定了坚实的基础。”

红星新闻记者在会上获悉，2018年，ARJ21的运营商由1家升至3家，除了成都航空以外，天骄航空与乌鲁木齐航空的ARJ21飞机预计都将在今年年内投入运营。

目前，中国商飞已交付11架ARJ21飞机给成都航空，1架给天骄航空，预计将在今年年内向乌鲁木齐航空交付1架ARJ21飞机。中国商飞相关负责人向记者透露，目前已有24家客户下单528架ARJ21飞机。2018年，商飞对ARJ21的年生产能力由6架上升至15架，预计在2019年生产20架以上。

~~~~~~~~~


Read further about the Genghis Khan Airlines at below link:

*Genghis Khan Airlines: what do we know about the new start-up? (2018-08-24)*

Summary:

Genghis Khan Airlines has ordered up to 50 aircraft from COMAC, shelving initial plans to operate with Bombardier CRJ900s.
The new start-up aims to launch in early 2019 and is a rebrand from Tianjiao Airlines.
Genghis Khan Airlines agreed with COMAC to establish a flight school and other infrastructure to begin operations.
Situated in Inner Mongolia, an autonomous region of northern China, the new start-up airline referencing the historical figure Genghis Khan is actually a rebrand from the formerly known Tianjiao Airlines.

Earlier in 2018 the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) had awarded Tianjiao preliminary approval to operate at a base at Mongolia’s Hohhot Baita International Airport. Tianjiao Airlines had planned to operate domestic, regional and cargo services with Bombardier CRJ900 aircraft, but it looks like these plans have been shelved in favour of ARJ21s. Tianjiao Airlines was also considering Embraer 190s and A320s before its ARJ21 decision.

As part of establishing regular operations, Genghis Khan Airlines has also agreed with COMAC to establish a flight school, a centre for maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) and the Genghis Khan Airlines training centre in Inner Mongolia, according to the airlines’ chairman Hao Yutao. Two tranches of pilots have already started training on the ARJ21. This is potentially another factor leading Genghis Khan Airlines to select the ARJ21, with COMAC supporting the airlines where Bombardier potentially could not.
(… )

*https://blueswandaily.com/genghis-khan-airlines-what-do-we-know-about-the-new-start-up/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Ghana airline is close to an order for Comac’s ARJ21 regional jet, giving China’s aircraft maker a toehold in global aviation | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

China Nears Aircraft Order From Africa in Rare Advance Overseas - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21 No.128
March 21, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21 No.128
> March 21, 2019
> View attachment 548479
> View attachment 548480
> View attachment 548481
> View attachment 548482
> View attachment 548483
> View attachment 548484


I can guarantee the production of ARJ-21 will not hit 15 planes per year.


----------



## lcloo

Beast said:


> I can guarantee the production of ARJ-21 will not hit 15 planes per year.


It depends on demands and size of future production lines. MD-80 can be a good reference.


----------



## lcloo

A huge market is waiting for C919 passenger jet. The one single reason that C919 is created for. Source is from Airbus.

*China will need more than 7,400 new aircraft in the next 20 years*
November 12, 2018

*China will need over 7,400 new passenger aircraft and freighters from 2018 to 2037, with a total market value of $1,060 billion, according to Airbus’ latest China Market Forecast. It represents more than 19% of the world total demand for over 37,400 new aircraft in the next 20 years.*

According to Airbus’ 2018-2037 Global Market Forecast, new deliveries of passenger and freight aircraft for China will be more than 7,400 over the next 20 years, in the Small segment typically covering the space where most of today’s single-aisle aircraft compete, there is a requirement for 6,180 new aircraft; In the Medium segment, for missions requiring additional capacity and range flexibility, represented by smaller widebodies and longer-range single-aisle aircraft, Airbus forecasts demand for 870 passenger and freight aircraft; For additional capacity and range flexibility, in the Large segment where most A350s are present today, there is a need for 240 aircraft. In the Extra-Large segment, typically reflecting high capacity and long range missions by the largest aircraft types including the A350-1000 and the A380, Airbus forecasts demand for 130 aircraft.

“China is one of the most powerful growth engines of global air transport. It will become the world’s number one aviation market in the very near future,” said Christian Scherer, Airbus Chief Commercial Officer. “Airbus’ share of the China mainland in-service fleet has steadily increased and now exceeds incumbent and competing aircraft types and keeps growing thanks to our cost-effective new generation products. In parallel the total value of our industrial cooperation with Chinese aviation industry is growing to 1 billion USD by 2020.”

By 2037, the propensity for the Chinese population to fly will more than triple from 0.4 trips per capita today to 1.4. Private consumption from a growing Middle Class (550 million people today to 1.15 billion by 2037) is expected to be the main driver of future air traffic growth. Today this private consumption accounts for 37% to the Chinese economy, a share that should rise to 43% by 2037.

With these strong growth drivers China will become the lead country for passenger air traffic, for both domestic and international markets as passenger traffic for routes connecting China are forecast to grow well above the world average, at 6.3% over the next 20 years. Domestic China traffic has grown fourfold over the last 10 years with double digit growth rates and is expected to become the largest traffic flow in the next ten years. International traffic from/to China has almost doubled over the last 10 years.

With aviation continuing to prove an extremely efficient way to move people and goods around the country, domestic air traffic in China will become the world’s number one traffic flow tripling from today’s already impressive levels. Flows between China and the USA, Europe and Asia-Pacific are expected to be amongst the fastest growing globally, with average annual growth rates 5.7%, 4.9% and 5.9% respectively. Between 2018 and 2037, the average annual growth rate for all international traffic from/to mainland China is forecast to be 6.3%.

www.airbus.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Dirty work of US will happen and affect on C919 engines, at least at the beginning phase say 5 to 10 years, before Chinese homemade civili aviation engines mature.


----------



## samsara

Beast said:


> I can guarantee the production of ARJ-21 will not hit 15 planes per year.


WHY NOT?

At present order level of 528 units, even at the production rate of 20 airplanes a year it *still needs 26 years* to fulfill the demand.

So what makes you so pessimistic about the future?

And how can you hilariously "guarantee" when the top guy of COMAC already said following not long ago:

_“… The *head of COMAC* disclosed to reporters that at present, 24 customers have placed orders as many as 528 units of ARJ21 aircraft. *In 2018*, the annual production capacity of COMAC for ARJ21 aircraft was *increased from 6 to 15 units*, and is *expected to produce more than 20 units in 2019*.” _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

samsara said:


> WHY NOT?
> 
> At present order level of 528 units, even at the production rate of 20 airplanes a year it *still needs 26 years* to fulfill the demand.
> 
> So what makes you so pessimistic about the future?


This plane will be outdated by 10 years later. It is trying to fill in the gap of domestic jetliner before C919 fully enter service. Maybe AVIC are waiting for C919 and purposely slow the domestic production of ARJ-21 so as not to waste money on this project.


----------



## samsara

I don't believe that. So let's see in the future. Time will divulge.


----------



## JSCh

There is a report from COMAC in Feb that point to some modification to ARJ-21, so maybe they can't make 20 this year.

中国商用飞机有限责任公司-央视网：勇担当 敢作为 见实效 多项国家重大科技专项加速前行


> 新年伊始，在中国商飞的总装车间里，6架组装中的国产支线喷气式客机ARJ21把生产线挤得满满当当。但今天，工人们却面临着一件麻烦事儿。他们要把刚装好的驾驶舱里的设备拆开。
> 
> 中国商飞总装制造中心ARJ21项目负责人韩建宾说，它是里面所有电子电器设备和电缆集中的地方，前段时间做过一架，当时是用了6个人35天。
> 
> 刚装好的设备就要拆开，让负责飞机总装的韩建宾着了急，改造一架飞机要耽误两架半飞机的生产，这样下去今年交付20架的生产任务肯定完不成。但这样的改动，在设计师看来是必须要改的。
> 
> 中国商飞上海飞机设计研究院ARJ21副总设计师赵春玲说，这些问题主要是ARJ21运营验证过程中，从客户那儿提出来的。
> ARJ21飞机飞行教员佟宇说，老构型大概在正常运行的时候有21盏白灯，如果出现飞机故障的情况下再有其他灯亮起，你不是很容易来识别。
> 
> 飞行员希望灭掉这21盏灯，这样当故障提示灯亮起时，一眼就能找到问题出在哪儿了。像这样来自飞行员的细节建议，对于ARJ21的设计人员来说，也是第一次听到。一款飞行员不爱飞的飞机，是无法在市场上生存的。但要改这样一个小问题，飞机就得动大手术。
> 
> 中国商飞上海飞机设计研究院ARJ21副总设计师赵春玲说，涉及到19个系统15家国内外供应商。光改线我们就改了1500多根线。
> 
> 要对已经批量生产的飞机动这么大的手术，生产势必受到影响。退一步讲，其实不这样改进，按照原有标准装好的飞机也是可以交付给用户的。更快还是更优，面对这道选择题，韩建宾和同事们还是接受改进任务，稳扎稳打，让产品变得更好。
> 
> 中国商飞总装制造中心ARJ21项目负责人韩建宾说，优化改造对于我们来说是必须的。因为我们面对的客户和竞争对手都是国际化的，大家的体验是我们必须要满足的要求。


At the beginning of the new year, in the assembly shop of COMAC, six assembled domestic jet airliners ARJ21 crowded the production line. But today, the workers are facing a problem. They have to take apart the equipment in the newly installed cockpit.

Han Jianbin, head of the ARJ21 project at China Commercial Aircraft Manufacturing Center, said that the cockpit is the place where all the electrical and electronic equipment and cables are concentrated. They have just done one recently, and it took 6 people for 35 days.

The newly installed equipment would be disassembled, and Han Jianbin, who is in charge of the final assembly of the aircraft, is in a hurry. To modify one aircraft, the production of two and a half would be delayed, so that the production task of delivering 20 aircraft this year will definitely not be completed. But such changes, in the eyes of the designer, must be done.

Zhao Chunling, deputy chief designer of ARJ21, Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institute, said that these changes mainly come from the customer during the ARJ21 operation verification process.

ARJ21 aircraft flight instructor Yu Yu said that the old configuration has 21 white lights in normal operation. If there are other lights in the event of an airplane fault, it is not very easy to identify.

The pilot wishes to switch off the 21 lights so that when the fault light is on, they can easily notice where the problem is. Details like this from the pilot are the first time the designers of the ARJ21 have heard of. A plane that pilots don't like to fly can't survive in the market. But to fix such a small problem, the plane has to undergo major surgery.

Zhao Chunling, deputy chief designer of ARJ21, China Aircraft Development Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institute, said the modification have involved 15 domestic and foreign suppliers in 19 systems. Cabling change alone would be one thousand five hundred line.

To carry out such a large operation on an aircraft that has been mass-produced, production is bound to be affected. Looking from another perspective, in fact, if they do not make the modification, and the aircraft installed according to the original standard can also be delivered to the user. Faster production or better product, facing this multiple-choice question, Han Jianbin and his colleagues still choose the optimization path, firm and steady, to make the product better.

Han Jianbin, head of the ARJ21 project at China Commercial Aircraft Manufacturing Center, said that optimization is a must. Because the customers and competitors we face are international, their experience is a requirement that we must meet.

....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

long_ said:


> View attachment 549422
> View attachment 549423
> View attachment 549424
> View attachment 549421


One small but solid step for China Civil Aviation industry!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shabi1

how does it compare to 737 Max in terms of benefit to airlines.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

For the time being, most of the core components of the C919 still use Western products and equipment. If you want to boycott the Chinese C919 trunk airliner, you are resisting mainstream aviation products in the West.



Shabi1 said:


> how does it compare to 737 Max in terms of benefit to airlines.


The C919 provides unconditional and comprehensive security alarms devices, and for the 737Max series, you will need to pay extra for expensive equipment.
And most of the core components of the C919 still use Western products and equipment. If you want to boycott the Chinese C919 trunk airliner, you are resisting mainstream aviation products in the West.


As in the case of Indonesia and Ethiopia, you will need to pay extra Boeing for expensive security equipment.

Or prepare yoursleve to be dead.


----------



## Shabi1

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> For the time being, most of the core components of the C919 still use Western products and equipment. If you want to boycott the Chinese C919 trunk airliner, you are resisting mainstream aviation products in the West.
> 
> 
> The C919 provides unconditional and comprehensive security alarms devices, and for the 737Max series, you will need to pay extra for expensive equipment.
> And most of the core components of the C919 still use Western products and equipment. If you want to boycott the Chinese C919 trunk airliner, you are resisting mainstream aviation products in the West.
> 
> 
> As in the case of Indonesia and Ethiopia, you will need to pay extra Boeing for expensive security equipment.
> 
> Or prepare yoursleve to be dead.


I meant how good is it in terms of fuel efficiency and performance compared with 737. I think it should do well and get lots of orders.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Shabi1 said:


> I meant how good is it in terms of fuel efficiency and performance compared with 737. I think it should do well and get lots of orders.


For now, the fuel efficiency of the C919 is the same as that of Boeing and Airbus. It is good but not brillant. After all, due to the technical restrictions imposed by the United States and the European Union on China, it is impossible to export the most advanced engine technology to China, but as far as I know. It is already a very efficient aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

CFM Leap engine family is used on Air Bus A320, Boeing 737 Max and COMAC C919. So fuel consumption rates will not differ much among three of them.

COMAC C919's engine is the latest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Make the deliveries, fulfilling the current piling orders. Filling up the airspace within China, accumulating the immense effective flight hours in the first few years flawlessly.This will be the strongest answer to the many questions, from the substantial to trivial ones. First thing first. This will be the most important thing at the beginning! At the current stage, just fulfilling the piling orders will take many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

“C939“？

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

March 22, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CBJ

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

From COMAC on 20 April:

_This winter, the #ARJ21 showed strong performance in the *frigid sub-zero temperatures* of China's Heilongjiang Province. In the *extreme cold environment*, the Chengdu Airlines *ARJ fleet demonstrated its reliability, flying an average of 6.3 hours/day and over 34,000 pax in the region.*_















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119308292776349696

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*China's Three Biggest Airlines to Begin Using Locally Made Jets*

By Chen Shanshan
Date: April 12, 2019
Source: YICAI

*(Yicai Global) April 12 -- China Southern Airlines, China Eastern Airlines and Air China, the nation's three biggest Chinese carriers in order, are forging plans to start using the locally made ARJ21 regional jet.*

*China Eastern* has set up a special team to prepare for operations using the aircraft, a source at the Shanghai-based airline told Yicai Global. Its subsidiary *China Eastern Business Jet*, which provides _corporate chartered flights_, will also use the plane, the insider added.

Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) developed two versions of the aircraft, one for *passengers* and one for *freight*, with *ranges between 2,225 kilometers and 3,700 kilometers*. The plane is intended for short-haul flights, _typically from a central larger metropolis to surrounding smaller cities_.

*Regional carrier Chengdu Airlines* already has *10 of the jets*, and several other smaller airlines have some on order.

*Air China* and *China Southern* intend to set up *new subsidiary airlines* specifically to operate the ARJ21 planes. *The nation's civil aviation regulator (CAAC) announced in 2016 that it would assume greater control over the formation of new airlines, and offer support to investors looking to set up regional carriers using domestic aircraft.* 

Editors: Xu Wei, Chen Juan, James Boynton

Keywords: China Southern Airlines , China Eastern Airlines , Air China , ARJ21 , COMAC , CAAC

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/china-three-biggest-airlines-to-begin-using-locally-made-jets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

MA700


----------



## yusheng

https://www.jfdaily.com/news/detail?id=148634

COMAC，Shanghai, 7 arj at same time in final assembly, on the day of International Workers' Day, May 1st
6 in the room, 1 is outside:

online translation:
International labor day, comac Shanghai aircraft manufacturing company with more than 300 engineering and technical personnel to manufacturing jobs, in a line, assembly structure based on the section of the docking system test, assembly plant in six jet assembly at the same time, the factory has a in final assembly, at present, the ARJ21 batch production is scheduled on, producing a line of technical staff spend labor day on the job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

What happened to the second production line?


----------



## yusheng

aziqbal said:


> What happened to the second production line?


the "second line" is under way as plan. in fact, it is not the line, it is the new factory.

COMAC has two main manufactories in Shanghai, one in Zhuqiao, another in Dachang. these basements are not only for ARJ, also for C919, C929.
for the time being, the old line can make 20 ARJ a year, and 25 next year, whether the second line be open or not depending on the need.

above photoes are from Dachang basement. here are some pictures of Zhuqiao basement, you can see the differences.

http://www.comac.cc/xwzx/gsxw/201510/08/t20151008_2919520.shtml

:On December 28, 2009, the final assembly manufacturing center pudong base started construction on a beach overgrown with reeds. After nearly six years of hard work, the first stage of construction has been basically completed. In this 4,000-mu land (1mu=667 square meter), 12 modern assembly and manufacturing plants for civil aircraft have been built,* five assembly lines* of the international advanced civil aircraft department have been put into use, and some workshops and departments of Shanghai commercial aircraft corporation have opened office modes in two places.





















in 2018 ,Comac final assembly manufacturing center pudong base production area phase ii (518776.2 square meters) has started too.

besides the shanghai basement, other basements in other province are also under construction.

Comac jiangxi production test flight center holds the foundation laying ceremony in nanchang high-tech zone on April 26, 2019, marking the official location of the project in jiangxi. The project, with an investment of 2 billion yuan, is mainly responsible for the interior decoration installation, painting, production test flight support, customer delivery support, maintenance and operation guarantee of domestic ARJ21 new regional aircraft. After the completion of the project, it will further promote and enhance comac's production and test flight capacity in other places, and have a positive impact on the development of civil aviation industry in jiangxi province.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 558876



how many produced yet ?


----------



## yusheng

Imran Khan said:


> how many produced yet ?


6 in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

重磅！刚刚，国内首套国产大型涡扇飞机（ARJ21）维修培训模拟机完成审定


> *重磅！刚刚，国内首套国产大型涡扇飞机（ARJ21）维修培训模拟机完成审定*
> 文汇客户端 2019-05-09 17:27:14
> 
> 刚刚，民航华东地区管理局发布消息：根据上海飞机客户服务有限公司(商飞客服)的申请，5月9日，民航上海监管局完成了ARJ21维修培训模拟机投入使用前的相关审查工作。这也是国内首套完成审定的ARJ21维修培训模拟机。
> 
> ...


*Big news! Just now, China's first domestic large-scale turbofan aircraft (ARJ21) maintenance training simulator completed certification*
Wenhui client 2019-05-09 17:27:14

Just now, the Civil Aviation East China Regional Administration issued a message: According to the application of Shanghai Aircraft Customer Service Co., Ltd. (Commercial Customer Service), on May 9, the Shanghai Civil Aviation Authority completed the relevant certification review before the ARJ21 maintenance training simulator was put into operation. This is also the first certified ARJ21 maintenance training simulator in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

The position of the engines remind me of Fokker long time ago.


----------



## yusheng

http://www.avic.com/cn/xwzx/ssqydt/676198.shtml

On May 5, a *10,106* middle fuselage (including central wing) components of the C919 aircraft assembled by the new digital production line were successfully removed from the aircraft in xi'an aviation manufacture, marking the completion of the first aircraft production and application verification of the digital assembly line. The production line is China's most advanced digital assembly line for medium fuselage, which can meet the production requirements of C919 aircraft with high quality, high efficiency, high reliability and low cost. The production line is equipped with the digital assembly system of C919 middle fuselage and the digital posture adjustment docking system of C919 aircraft parts, completely eliminating manual posture adjustment, greatly increasing the assembly accuracy of components, shortening the pose adjustment period, and achieving efficiency increase and speed up in batch production. (photo by wang jun and qiao tao)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

yusheng said:


> http://www.avic.com/cn/xwzx/ssqydt/676198.shtml
> 
> On May 5, a *10,106* middle fuselage (including central wing) components of the C919 aircraft assembled by the new digital production line were successfully removed from the aircraft in xi'an aviation manufacture, marking the completion of the first aircraft production and application verification of the digital assembly line. The production line is China's most advanced digital assembly line for medium fuselage, which can meet the production requirements of C919 aircraft with high quality, high efficiency, high reliability and low cost. The production line is equipped with the digital assembly system of C919 middle fuselage and the digital posture adjustment docking system of C919 aircraft parts, completely eliminating manual posture adjustment, greatly increasing the assembly accuracy of components, shortening the pose adjustment period, and achieving efficiency increase and speed up in batch production. (photo by wang jun and qiao tao)
> View attachment 559432



Further to the above

据中国航空报4月19日报道，近日，运用全新数字化生产线完成装配的C919飞机10105架外翼盒段在航空工业西飞顺利交付，标志着*C919机翼数字化装配生产线完成了首架机生产运用验证*。

*该生产线为目前我国建设完成的最先进机翼数字化装配生产线*，以满足C919飞机高质量、高效率、高可靠性和低成本的生产要求为目标，安装了C919外翼翼盒数字化装配系统、前缘机器人自动制孔系统、活动翼面自动制孔系统，最大程度上减少手工制孔。

生产线工装采用全新的设计理念，全面运用防差错技术，符合人机工程学设计，提升了产品质量和生产效率。

C919机翼数字化装配生产线技术复杂程度高，首架运用需要对大量新技术、新方法进行验证，难度大，任务重。西飞机翼装配厂认真梳理新生产线首次运用存在的风险点，落实风险控制措施，积极开展新技术运用培训，大力推进生产线验证与优化工作，解决了翼盒自动化制孔、新型工装定位、数字化测量、工艺流程优化等两百多项技术问题，完成了生产线全流程验证，涉及三台大型数字化制孔设备、近千项工装。在复杂大部件装配中，实现了自动找正、自动制孔锪窝、自动检测、自动安装临时紧固钉等功能，完成了C919翼盒由传统装配模式向数字化装配模式的转变。

C919机翼数字化装配生产线的建设与运用，有利于缩短与国际领先飞机制造商的技术差距，对提升国产飞机的国际竞争力，推动我国航空制造业的快速发展具有重要意义。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## messiach

Good. Military fab-tech finding role downstream.



yusheng said:


> http://www.avic.com/cn/xwzx/ssqydt/676198.shtml
> 
> On May 5, a *10,106* middle fuselage (including central wing) components of the C919 aircraft assembled by the new digital production line were successfully removed from the aircraft in xi'an aviation manufacture, marking the completion of the first aircraft production and application verification of the digital assembly line. The production line is China's most advanced digital assembly line for medium fuselage, which can meet the production requirements of C919 aircraft with high quality, high efficiency, high reliability and low cost. The production line is equipped with the digital assembly system of C919 middle fuselage and the digital posture adjustment docking system of C919 aircraft parts, completely eliminating manual posture adjustment, greatly increasing the assembly accuracy of components, shortening the pose adjustment period, and achieving efficiency increase and speed up in batch production. (photo by wang jun and qiao tao)
> View attachment 559432


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

No.103
May 18, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Feng Leng

LKJ86 said:


> No.103
> May 18, 2019
> View attachment 560686
> View attachment 560687
> View attachment 560688
> View attachment 560689
> View attachment 560690


C919 needs to upgrade to domestic engines because we won't be able to buy foreign engines in a trade war.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

Feng Leng said:


> C919 needs to upgrade to domestic engines because we won't be able to buy foreign engines in a trade war.


https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/c919s-local-engine-alternative-powered-up-448721/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Feng Leng said:


> C919 needs to upgrade to domestic engines because we won't be able to buy foreign engines in a trade war.



Target into service is now 2028.
Remember that this engine will have Western tech of the early 2010s and so Chinese consumers will
pay more for their flights.
It will take many decades before China can match US and Europe in engine tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

UKBengali said:


> It will take many decades before China can match US and Europe in engine tech.


Are you high? What are you talking about "many decades"? *A *decade, if that.


----------



## UKBengali

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Are you high? What are you talking about "many decades"? *A *decade, if that.



So you think that the Chinese engine for C919 that comes into service around 2028 will match what the West has now? 
China may just have an engine that could come a little close what is available now.
Commercial engines not only need thrust, but they need reliability and be very efficient. Russia has failed so far to come close to the West in this regard.


----------



## 055_destroyer

UKBengali said:


> So you think that the Chinese engine for C919 that comes into service around 2028 will match what the West has now?
> China may just have an engine that could come a little close what is available now.
> Commercial engines not only need thrust, but they need reliability and be very efficient. Russia has failed so far to come close to the West in this regard.


If there is an urgent need, it can be done. The real deadline is more probably near 2021. Russia is declining country will less and less money and talent for development. While China is a country with ever growing economy with more funds for high tech development. Your comparison is not compatible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

055_destroyer said:


> If there is an urgent need, it can be done. The real deadline is more probably near 2021. Russia is declining country will less and less money and talent for development. While China is a country with ever growing economy with more funds for high tech development. Your comparison is not compatible.



I agree that China has much better chance than Russia in matching Western engine tech eventually.

No way C919 will be flying with domestic engine in 2021 as the latest date of starting
production of actual engines for airlines is 2022, and target to be flying on commercial flights put back to 2030 -
reason for the massive delay is the engine has got no ancestry and so needs much more testing before it can be verified reliable.


----------



## Feng Leng

055_destroyer said:


> If there is an urgent need, it can be done. The real deadline is more probably near 2021. Russia is declining country will less and less money and talent for development. While China is a country with ever growing economy with more funds for high tech development. Your comparison is not compatible.


Before, we were tackling the problem of commercial jet engines with our B-team because we could buy from RR, CFM and GE. Now we need to deploy the A-team to make our own. Just convert over from the military side even if the fuel efficiency is sacrificed a bit.


----------



## UKBengali

Feng Leng said:


> Before, we were tackling the problem of commercial jet engines with our B-team because we could buy from RR, CFM and GE. Now we need to deploy the A-team to make our own. Just convert over from the military side even if the fuel efficiency is sacrificed a bit.



Fuel efficiency and reliability is EVERYTHING in commercial aviation.
Not saying that China will not be able to match GE, P&W and RR one day but do not expect it for some decades into the future.


----------



## ozranger

UKBengali said:


> I agree that China has much better chance than Russia in matching Western engine tech eventually.
> 
> No way C919 will be flying with domestic engine in 2021 as the latest date of starting
> production of actual engines for airlines is 2022, and target to be flying on commercial flights put back to 2030 -
> reason for the massive delay is the engine has got no ancestry and so needs much more testing before it can be verified reliable.



They are not rushing to release a new self-made engine. If they feel the needs, they will just do it. But as they can still source LEAPs, they'd like to buy themselves some time because they'd like to establish and run a complete supply chain of engines for civilian aviation in near future. 

American ban is not a big problem here, although I can imagine they've silently cut future purchases to Boeing. The great decoupling between China and the US, that is it.


----------



## samsara

UKBengali said:


> Fuel efficiency and reliability is EVERYTHING in commercial aviation.
> Not saying that China will not be able to match GE, P&W and RR one day but do not expect it for some decades into the future.


*Market size and being independent* in such a strategic product are truly everything indeed! A nation can sacrifice some at first to support its domestic industry ... And do you think how did the Japanese grow their car industry at first?

Moreover the COMAC C919 will need many years to simply fulfill the many (815 units) domestic orders at hand... this gives ample time to grow the competitive engine. So let's worry less and let it be the portion of the COMAC's competitors.

Btw, the current outright ECONOMIC WARFARE launched by the Trump regime against China may alter altogether the commercial airliner business. Keep in mind this aspect and keep on watching!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

ozranger said:


> They are not rushing to release a new self-made engine. If they feel the needs, they will just do it. But as they can still source LEAPs, they'd like to buy themselves some time because they'd like to establish and run a complete supply chain of engines for civilian aviation in near future.
> 
> American ban is not a big problem here, although I can imagine they've silently cut future purchases to Boeing. The great decoupling between China and the US, that is it.



No. China will install domestic engine as soon as it thinks it is safe to do so. 
Installing an untried engine on a commercial airliner is not the same as on a military aircraft as the consequences of engine failure is far more lethal and devastating. 
To top it all off, C919 has two engines and so there is less redundancy. 
Latest I hear is that 2030 is the date when domestic engine will fly with a commercial flight and thus seems sensible to me. 
I expect nearly a decade of continuous flight tests with the domestic engine before it flies paying passengers. 

I want China to succeed to break the Boeing and Airbus duopoly but please remember that it will take 2-3 more decades before Chinese tech catches up with the West.


----------



## Deino

Any idea, when no. 04 (104??) will be ready?


----------



## ozranger

UKBengali said:


> No. China will install domestic engine as soon as it thinks it is safe to do so.
> Installing an untried engine on a commercial airliner is not the same as on a military aircraft as the consequences of engine failure is far more lethal and devastating.
> To top it all off, C919 has two engines and so there is less redundancy.
> Latest I hear is that 2030 is the date when domestic engine will fly with a commercial flight and thus seems sensible to me.
> I expect nearly a decade of continuous flight tests with the domestic engine before it flies paying passengers.
> 
> I want China to succeed to break the Boeing and Airbus duopoly but please remember that it will take 2-3 more decades before Chinese tech catches up with the West.



As far as I can remember there was a backup plan before, which was a WS-20 variant with further increased bypass ratio. For once it was exhibited named as SF-1. I can imagine if they used that design, the progress would be a lot faster and the engine can still be highly reliable, as it is rooted from CFM-56, despite the fuel consumption will be greater than that on other latest engines.

But, as most airlines in China are state run, they can still afford to run such aircraft with less profit if it is really required, say in the situation of US sanctions or so. Remember the entire aviation system in China is not working only for profit, which is different to their western counterparts.

But they finally chose to develop a new one from the ground up following the design concept of LEAP, which means they are even more ambitious. I think they are trying to play a full catch-up in order to finally establish an entire civilian engine supply chain with all required R&D and manufacturing capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

ozranger said:


> As far as I can remember there was a backup plan before, which was a WS-20 variant with further increased bypass ratio. For once it was exhibited named as SF-1. I can imagine if they used that design, the progress would be a lot faster and the engine can still be highly reliable, as it is rooted from CFM-56, despite the fuel consumption will be greater than that on other latest engines.
> 
> But, as most airlines in China are state run, they can still afford to run such aircraft with less profit if it is really required, say in the situation of US sanctions or so. Remember the entire aviation system in China is not working only for profit, which is different to their western counterparts.
> 
> But they finally chose to develop a new one from the ground up following the design concept of LEAP, which means they are even more ambitious. I think they are trying to play a full catch-up in order to finally establish an entire civilian engine supply chain with all required R&D and manufacturing capabilities.




Yes the other design was rejected by COMAC as it was based on Western tech of the late 1990s - fuel consumption would have been huge on that!

Current engine is planned to guzzle a little more than Leap and so that is why I said early 2010s tech in an engine that will come out around 2028-2030. This is actually pretty good and would put China at the same level of Russia by then.

Remember that COMAC has a long term plan(2040-2050) to directly compete with Boeing and Airbus and so it really wants to wait a little longer in order to get the best domestic engine tech.

I have no doubt that China is already researching an even more advanced engine for service in the 2030s that will match what US and UK have by the middle of the 2020s. And so China will keep catching up till maybe by the 2040s there is no gap left anymore.

As China is rich, has abundant human resources and is determined it is almost guaranteed to succeed.


----------



## 055_destroyer

UKBengali said:


> Yes the other design was rejected by COMAC as it was based on Western tech of the late 1990s - fuel consumption would have been huge on that!
> 
> Current engine is planned to guzzle a little more than Leap and so that is why I said early 2010s tech in an engine that will come out around 2028-2030. This is actually pretty good and would put China at the same level of Russia by then.
> 
> Remember that COMAC has a long term plan(2040-2050) to directly compete with Boeing and Airbus and so it really wants to wait a little longer in order to get the best domestic engine tech.
> 
> I have no doubt that China is already researching an even more advanced engine for service in the 2030s that will match what US and UK have by the middle of the 2020s. And so China will keep catching up till maybe by the 2040s there is no gap left anymore.
> 
> As China is rich, has abundant human resources and is determined it is almost guaranteed to succeed.


That engine is rejected for civilian but not military. WS-20 can be used for civilian, in fact, WS-20 engine is an civilian engine. There is already long term planned for C919 AWACS and ASW and it needs a domestic engine to bypass the embargo from western. All these are in pipeline and can be materialized as soon as C919 is commission. They may not beat new Leap-X engine specification but not very far off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> *Market size and being independent* in such a strategic product are truly everything indeed! A nation can sacrifice some at first to support its domestic industry ... And do you think how did the Japanese grow their car industry at first?
> 
> Moreover the COMAC C919 will need many years to simply fulfill the many (815 units) domestic orders at hand... this gives ample time to grow the competitive engine. So let's worry less and let it be the portion of the COMAC's competitors.
> 
> Btw, the current outright ECONOMIC WARFARE launched by the Trump regime against China may alter altogether the commercial airliner business. Keep in mind this aspect and keep on watching!


When I wrote this, what came into my mind was about any concern on the C919 engine's fuel efficiency. For that one, the Chinese can bite the sacrifice if necessary during the initial stage!

But concerning SAFETY, there should be NO compromise. Passenger aircraft SAFETY must be the highest priority! In fact, the aircraft safety is the life and death of the aircraft itself, related to its own existence, not only the passengers!

COMAC should have learned a very good case from the Boeing 737–MAX series. The company should never compromise the SAFETY for the conveniences of design or production timing, or cost cutting, or other measures due to the pressure from the major clients, and accordingly take the shortcut approach, something like to overcome hardware design deficiency or impropriety relying on the algorithm or automation correction to offset it, like what happened to 737–MAX series.

At the end, it is not the certification or the aviation regulator that serves as the final judgement but the ACTUAL safety records in actual mileage of the particular model who determine its valuation!

Boeing 737–MAX Series should pose very good lessons for passenger aircraft manufacturers incl. COMAC!


*Correction: the total order on hand for the C919 is 1,008 units as of June 2018*.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozranger

samsara said:


> When I wrote this, what came into my mind was about any concern on the C919 engine's fuel efficiency. For that one, the Chinese can bite the sacrifice if necessary during the initial stage!
> 
> But concerning SAFETY, there should be NO compromise. Passenger aircraft SAFETY must be the highest priority! In fact, the aircraft safety is the life and death of the aircraft itself, related to its own existence, not only the passengers!
> 
> COMAC should have learned a very good case from the Boeing 737–MAX series. The company should never compromise the SAFETY for the conveniences of design or production timing, or cost cutting, or other measures due to the pressure from the major clients, and accordingly take the shortcut approach, something like to overcome hardware design deficiency or impropriety relying on the algorithm or automation correction to offset it, like what happened to 737–MAX series.
> 
> At the end, it is not the certification or the aviation regulator that serves as the final judgement but the ACTUAL safety records in actual mileage of the particular model who determine its valuation!
> 
> Boeing 737–MAX Series should pose very good lessons for passenger aircraft manufacturers incl. COMAC!



Boeing 737 is not fully fly-by-wire, which makes it really hard to be perfectly adaptive to engine enlargement, whereas C919 is completely a new design, not only having much bigger room for much taller landing gears, but also the flight control system is fully fly-by-wire, ie. software defined. 

Boeing 737 business is pretty much gone in China and some other countries. Passengers on social media said they will check aircraft model before buying tickets. If the airlines only show them main model number, such as Boeing 737, they will just ignore it and go for another one.

When all the 737s retire from China's airlines, say in 10 years, I hope C919 can enter manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

ozranger said:


> Boeing 737 is not fully fly-by-wire, which makes it really hard to be perfectly adaptive to engine enlargement, whereas C919 is completely a new design, not only having much bigger room for much taller landing gears, but also the flight control system is fully fly-by-wire, ie. software defined.
> 
> Boeing 737 business is pretty much gone in China and some other countries. Passengers on social media said they will check aircraft model before buying tickets. If the airlines only show them main model number, such as Boeing 737, they will just ignore it and go for another one.
> 
> *When all the 737s retire from China's airlines, say in 10 years, I hope C919 can enter manufacturing.*


The C919 aircraft will come into the commercial production in next one or two years, and surely won't need another 10 years. Not sure what did you mean by the 10 year time frame.

The C919 first order delivery is planned to be done in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> The C919 aircraft will come into the commercial production in next one or two years, and surely won't need another 10 years. Not sure what did you mean by the 10 year time frame.
> 
> The C919 first order delivery is planned to be done in 2021.



Agreed, the C919 will surely enter production much sooner, however I would be careful - and as such I agree with the 10 year timeframe - to call it a commercial success: Even if the aircraft itself is surely up to date - probably in certain aspects more advanced than the A320 and surely more modern than the latest 737 - it has to be reminded that the big plus of both A&B major players is their huge network of maintenance and service. If there is a certain part missing or defect at any place on earth, it is only a matter of days if not hours to get that part delivered. Also, - just exactly the issue Boeing is currently fighting for - is credibility, which has to be earned thru years of faultless service and operations ... and this is IMO still the much bigger "to do" for COMAC within the next 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waja2000

Deino said:


> Agreed, the C919 will surely enter production much sooner, however I would be careful - and as such I agree with the 10 year timeframe - to call it a commercial success: Even if the aircraft itself is surely up to date - probably in certain aspects more advanced than the A320 and surely more modern than the latest 737 - it has to be reminded that the big plus of both A&B major players is their huge network of maintenance and service. If there is a certain part missing or defect at any place on earth, it is only a matter of days if not hours to get that part delivered. Also, - just exactly the issue Boeing is currently fighting for - is credibility, which has to be earned thru years of faultless service and operations ... and this is IMO still the much bigger "to do" for COMAC within the next 10 years.



As news last month from china, domestic engine for C919 will be ready for production around 2027.
but from until now, C919 enter production still no guarantee, since ZTE/huawei banned from US gov. US gov can ban C919 parts/engine from US company anytime went US gov feel C919 is "national security threat" to US or Boeing, or maybe don't give FAA approval, next target now talking in news is ban DJI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

waja2000 said:


> As news last month from china, domestic engine for C919 will be ready for production around 2027.
> but from until this now, C919 enter production still no guarantee, since ZTE/huawei banned from US gov. US gov can banned C919 parts/engine from US company anytime went US gov feel C919 is "national security threat" to US or Boeing, or maybe don't give FAA approval, next target now talking in news is ban DJI.


It won't be a bad news to Chinese manufacturers, but Boeing has to say goodby to Chinese market.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## aziqbal

LKJ86 said:


> It won't be a bad news to Chinese manufacturers, but Boeing has to say goodby to Chinese market.



I doubt that, Boeing has too big presence in China


----------



## LKJ86

aziqbal said:


> I doubt that, Boeing has too big presence in China


That is also what Google thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Deino said:


> Agreed, the C919 will surely enter production much sooner, however I would be careful - and as such I agree with the 10 year timeframe - to call it a commercial success: Even if the aircraft itself is surely up to date - probably in certain aspects more advanced than the A320 and surely more modern than the latest 737 - it has to be reminded that the big plus of both A&B major players is their huge network of maintenance and service. If there is a certain part missing or defect at any place on earth, it is only a matter of days if not hours to get that part delivered. Also, - just exactly the issue Boeing is currently fighting for - is credibility, which has to be earned thru years of faultless service and operations ... and this is IMO still the much bigger "to do" for COMAC within the next 10 years.





Impossible for C919 to be more advanced than either A320 or latest 737s. They both are made by manufacturers with decades of experience in airframe design and construction. I agree though that C919 will come close to both.


----------



## samsara

UKBengali said:


> Impossible for C919 to be more advanced than either A320 or *latest 737s*. They both are made by manufacturers with decades of experience in airframe design and construction. I agree though that C919 will come close to both.


_"... the *latest* 737s", better products from a very long time, very experienced maker, well, a logical thought process, the typical perception of the general populace until one reads info like this...entering the X factors, and especially when the giant player thought that the national aviation regulator (FAA) was already in its own grip... corrupt mentality prevails... hey, "complacency kills the cat"! _


*Some hardly told story on the product with the largest sales pie, the Boeing 737-MAX series and its MCAS…*

The issue with the 737 MAX started when Boeing's biggest 737 customer, the Southwest Airlines (USA), wanted a newer more efficient airplane. Boeing killed off the 757 and began the MAX program. The customer wanted an airplane that *would NOT require any new training or a new type rating*. Boeing claimed that the MAX was just an updated, more efficient version of it's venerable, proven, workhorse; the classic 737.

But the MAX was not just an updated version of a previously certified airframe. *The MAX had a new wing and new engines; changing the airframe's center of gravity and center of lift. Those characteristics changed the way the airplane flew.*

So, to make it fly like the current 737-800; Boeing installed a new, secret, 'safety' system so-called the MCAS (Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System). The MCAS was needed to make the airplane fly and feel like the current version of 737-800.

But it was so secret that Boeing chose not to tell anyone about it. They didn't include this extra feature in any maintenance manuals, they didn't include it in any training manuals, they didn't include it in any aircraft operating manuals. They especially didn't tell the pilots about it.

*The airplane was successfully certified as a 737 and no new training was required*. A win for Boeing and a win for its biggest 737 customer.

With the new flight characteristics the MAX might have a propensity to pitch up under certain flight conditions. To counteract this pitch-up (a term for a severe form of stall in an aircraft) moment, Boeing developed and installed the MCAS. The Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System is designed to push the nose or nudge the nose over during a critical pitch-up moment. It takes information from computers fed by information from the Angle of Attack vanes.

Apparently, the Lion Air crash was caused by faulty information fed to the MCAS. The MCAS pushed the nose over. This caught the pilots by surprise. The airplane was not behaving like they expected or like they were trained to expect.

In a effort to arrest this uncommanded, nose over moment, the pilot should be able to disconnect the autopilot and hand fly, manually fly the airplane using your pilotage skills. But, this new secret system was designed to operate in BOTH Auto-flight and manual-flight mode. So even when you are in manual flight mode, if the MCAS is getting false information, it will continue to push you nose over, push your nose down.

Runaway trim is something pilots are trained for. That is what Boeing would like to hide behind. That is what Boeing would like to use when it points to pilot's error. At least with the Lion Air flight, the passengers and crew were done in by an aircraft system that Boeing chose to keep secret.

And question to the FAA, if there is nothing wrong with the MAX, why has Boeing recently said there is a software update coming out soon. Air France 447, was scheduled to have it's defective pitot tubes replaced when its fatal last flight was scheduled to land in Paris. Just a little too late for 228 passengers and crew? Did the Boeing software update come too late for the 157 passengers and crew on Ethiopian Air 302?

Dig deep the news around the last fatal accident of the Ethiopian Air to find out more the less told stories.

https://theaircurrent.com/aviation-safety/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 055_destroyer

UKBengali said:


> Impossible for C919 to be more advanced than either A320 or latest 737s. They both are made by manufacturers with decades of experience in airframe design and construction. I agree though that C919 will come close to both.


Yup.. Boeing with decades of experience and yet can make a faulty plane like B737 Max. Too much experience makes you complacent while Comac being new kid on the block and bound to impress for its first major product will do a better job with more effort. Comac are not completely new in commercial plane. In terms of design, Comac with huge state support and expertise from military design will help a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

055_destroyer said:


> Yup.. Boeing with decades of experience and yet can make a faulty plane like B737 Max. Too much experience makes you complacent while Comac being new kid on the block and bound to impress for its first major product will do a better job with more effort. Comac are not completely new in commercial plane. In terms of design, Comac with huge state support and expertise from military design will help a lot.




Apart from the 787-Max, I would ALWAYS choose a Boeing plane over a COMAC plane. You would have to pay me a large sum of money to get onto a Chinese airliner.

Funny thing is that Boeing is likely to be even safer as they cannot afford another fiasco as that would put their future at risk.


----------



## Han Patriot

UKBengali said:


> Apart from the 787-Max, I would ALWAYS choose a Boeing plane over a COMAC plane. You would have to pay me a large sum of money to get onto a Chinese airliner.
> 
> Funny thing is that Boeing is likely to be even safer as they cannot afford another fiasco as that would put their future at risk.


Well that's you choice. I can't stop you if you want to fly in a plane with known issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

MA60

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

No.103
May 22, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ozranger

samsara said:


> The C919 aircraft will come into the commercial production in next one or two years, and surely won't need another 10 years. Not sure what did you mean by the 10 year time frame.
> 
> The C919 first order delivery is planned to be done in 2021.


Nothing as I didn't know about C919's timeframe. So 10 years mainly refers to retiring all 737s.


----------



## waja2000

ozranger said:


> Nothing as I didn't know about C919's timeframe. So 10 years mainly refers to retiring all 737s.



simplify C919 Timeframe：
2019 - 3 more C919 test plane to be fly, total 6 test plane.
2021 - Getting China CAAC certification and first commercial delivery to launch customer. 
2023-24 - Getting Europe EASA certification (expected FAA certification due to cross certification between EASE/FAA)
2027 - China Domestic Engine to be commercial fly in C919.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiantPanda

The trade war is a turning point. The C919 and CR929 will be successful in China irregardless of their performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

UKBengali said:


> Apart from the 787-Max, I would ALWAYS choose a Boeing plane over a COMAC plane. You would have to pay me a large sum of money to get onto a Chinese airliner.


That's because you're a victim of American propaganda. I can't really fault you that much, American propaganda is very effective.


UKBengali said:


> Funny thing is that Boeing is likely to be even safer as they cannot afford another fiasco as that would put their future at risk.


Boeing has an absolute monopoly in the US and a duopoly with Europe. America could also withhold critical parts for Airbus planes like they're doing with China - Europe doesn't have the stones or ability to fight back. Nothing can put Boeing's future at risk.

Until COMAC gets up and running, that is...


LKJ86 said:


> That is also what Google thought.


Mic drop!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

ZeEa5KPul said:


> That's because you're a victim of American propaganda. I can't really fault you that much, American propaganda is very effective.
> 
> Boeing has an absolute monopoly in the US and a duopoly with Europe. America could also withhold critical parts for Airbus planes like they're doing with China - Europe doesn't have the stones or ability to fight back. Nothing can put Boeing's future at risk.
> 
> Until COMAC gets up and running, that is...
> 
> Mic drop!



Dude, Airbus A350 is all EU with UK engines.

Sorry but I would need at least a decade of Comac planes flying safely before I step on one.


----------



## ozranger

GiantPanda said:


> The trade war is a turning point. The C919 and CR929 will be successful in China irregardless of their performance.



I personally believe any future orders to Boeing have been suspended quietly. Airlines in China used to fly very new aircraft and recycle their fleets very frequently. I think now they can fly remaining US made aircraft a little longer and shift all orders to AirBus to at least maintain existing scale before having C919 mass production start.

Countries in Eurasia and Africa are looking forward to mainly flying A & C in civilian aviation markets.

Yes, no more "B" in between.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Comac ARJ21 aircraft completes training flight at an altitude of 1400 meters*
2019-05-25 16:17:29








[Civil Aviation] Correspondent Wang Jiaxing: At 19:56 on May 23, a two-day ARJ21 pilot was successfully landed along with an ARJ21 passenger plane (B-3322) of Chengdu Airlines at the Ejin Hollow Airport in Ordos. The field training assessment was successfully completed, and another batch of ARJ21 aircraft pilots will be officially listed at the corresponding type. It is worth mentioning that this is the first time that the domestic ARJ21 aircraft has carried out training flights at an airport at an altitude of 1400 meters, which indicates that the domestic ARJ21's operational capability has once again achieved a significant leap, and it is one step closer to the operation of the Highland Airport (1524 meters above sea level).

As the world's first user of the ARJ21 aircraft, Chengdu Airlines bears the historical mission of using and operating domestic civil aircraft. All along, Chengdu Airlines has grasped the operational safety of its operations and the construction of special teams. Pilot training is an important part of the improvement of operational capability and the construction of special teams, and is highly valued. In order to better complete the training task, the company carried out the training research work of the ARJ21 aircraft Erdos Airport three months ahead of schedule, and comprehensively prepared from aspects such as performance analysis and demonstration, familiar operating environment, development of training subjects, and development of training plans.






Chengdu Airlines ARJ21 aircraft


Cha Guangyi, general manager of Chengdu Airlines, once again stressed the importance of this flight training and encouraged the participating pilots to take this flight training as an opportunity to continue to temper flight technology, consolidate flight skills, and to achieve higher safety responsibilities and operational capabilities for domestic commercial aircraft. The goal is to continue to forge ahead.

The training flight was led by Zhang Da, a senior executive of Chengdu Airlines, and a team of faculty members including Deputy Security Director Li Jianguo and ARJ21 flight instructor Wen Zudong, including the ARJ21 flight personnel of the Civil Aviation Sichuan Regulatory Authority, China Commercial Aircraft, Tianjiao Airlines and Chengdu Airlines. Training and training completed 48 landings, and all participants completed the training tasks according to the established training plan with high standards and high quality. Once again, it shows the leading role of domestic civil aircraft, and also lays a solid foundation for the operation of the ARJ21 aircraft.

The training flight was strongly supported by Erdos Airport. Zhang Jinming, deputy general manager of Ordos Airport Group, and Lin Mingyu, deputy general manager of the airport company, greeted the flight training team at the airport and boarded the ARJ21 aircraft. The two sides also conducted in-depth exchanges and discussions on further improving the operational capability of the ARJ21 aircraft and strengthening the cooperation of the ARJ21 flight training. During the training flight, the sound operation guarantee system of Ordos Airport, the natural training flight environment, the professional training command team and the abundant support resources left a deep impression on the flight training team.






Ordos Airport

*国产ARJ21飞机在海拔1400米机场完成训练飞行*
民航事儿 2019-05-25 16:17:29








【民航事儿】通讯员王家兴讯：5月23日19时56分，随着成都航空公司一架ARJ21客机（B-3322）在鄂尔多斯伊金霍洛机场平稳降落，为期两天的ARJ21飞行员本场训练考核顺利完成，又一批次ARJ21飞机飞行员将在相应的型别等级上正式入列。值得一提的是，这也是国产ARJ21飞机首次在海拔1400米的机场上开展训练飞行，标志着国产ARJ21运行能力再次实现大幅跨越，距离高原机场（海拔1524米）运行更近一步。

作为ARJ21飞机全球首家用户，成都航空承担着使用好、运营好国产民机的历史使命。一直以来，成都航空在一手抓航班安全生产运营的同时，一手抓运行能力提升和特业人员队伍建设。飞行员训练作为运行能力提升和特业队伍建设的重要组成部分，受到高度重视。为更好地完成此次训练任务，公司提前三个月开展ARJ21飞机鄂尔多斯机场训练研究工作，从性能分析论证、运行环境熟悉、拟定训练科目、制定训练计划等各方面做好全面准备。






成都航空ARJ21飞机


成都航空总经理查光忆再次强调此次飞行训练的重要意义并鼓励参训飞行员以本次飞行训练为契机，持续锤炼飞行技术，夯实飞行技能，向着国产商用飞机更高的安全责任、运行能力目标不断奋进。

此次训练飞行由成都航空高级专务张放带队，与副安全总监李建国、ARJ21飞行教员翁祖东组成教员团队，包括民航四川监管局、中国商飞、天骄航空及成都航空公司的ARJ21飞行人员参加训练，训练累计完成48个起落架次，所有参训人员按照既定训练计划，高标准、高质量地完成训练任务。再次显示了国产民机的引领示范作用，同时也为ARJ21飞机高原运行奠定坚实的基础。

此次本场训练飞行工作得到了鄂尔多斯机场的大力支持，鄂尔多斯机场集团副总经理张金明，机场公司副总经理林铭宇在机场迎接飞行训练团队，并登机参观ARJ21飞机。双方还就进一步提高ARJ21飞机运行能力建设、加强ARJ21飞行训练合作等进行了深入的交流探讨。训练飞行过程中，鄂尔多斯机场健全的运行保障体系、天然的训练飞行环境、专业的训练指挥团队、丰富的保障资源都给飞行训练团队留下了深刻的印象。






鄂尔多斯机场


----------



## eldamar

UKBengali said:


> Dude, Airbus A350 is all EU with UK engines.
> 
> Sorry but I would need at least a decade of Comac planes flying safely before I step on one.


U r right to think that way.

Everyone has to start somewhere, including the phone/keyboard you're using to type this comment with.

It will take awhile for the c919's safety profile to be fully demonstrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

eldarlmari said:


> U r right to think that way.
> 
> Everyone has to start somewhere, including the phone/keyboard you're using to type this comment with.
> 
> It will take awhile for the c919's safety profile to be fully demonstrated.



I am sure that 2-3 decades from now COMAC will be a peer to Airbus and Boeing.


----------



## ozranger

UKBengali said:


> I am sure that 2-3 decades from now COMAC will be a peer to Airbus and Boeing.


I bet you can see many of them out of China. The C919 and CR929 are meant to be replacing imported aircraft at first as China now has a total fleet size of more than 3000 aircraft and the airlines normally only run a new aircraft for 10 years. So the fleet recycling is going very frequently. This market is already way too big for them.


----------



## waja2000

ozranger said:


> I bet you can see many of them out of China. The C919 and CR929 are meant to be replacing imported aircraft at first as China now has a total fleet size of more than 3000 aircraft and the airlines normally only run a new aircraft for 10 years. So the fleet recycling is going very frequently. This market is already way too big for them.



As report in China, for next 20 year China need 6000 commercial aircraft, C919 just plan take 30-40% of it, remaining will be Airbus/Boeing/Other. C919/CR929 will not replace all Airbus/Boeing plane, because china want purchase aircraft to maintain "trade balance" with EU and US.



GiantPanda said:


> The trade war is a turning point. The C919 and CR929 will be successful in China irregardless of their performance.



If trade war go to serious escalation, US can block US parts for C919.


----------



## ozranger

waja2000 said:


> As report in China, for next 20 year China need 6000 commercial aircraft, C919 just plan take 30-40% of it, remaining will be Airbus/Boeing/Other. C919/CR929 will not replace all Airbus/Boeing plane, because china want purchase aircraft to maintain "trade balance" with EU and US.
> 
> 
> 
> If trade war go to serious escalation, US can block US parts for C919.



Just replace them with Chinese designed and made parts. Using foreign parts is for certification with FAA and EASA. For example, avionics are supplied by joint ventures with American companies But if you compare them with those on Y-20, there is no major difference.

COMAC used ARJ-21 to learn the FAA certification process and then threw it away after FAA refused to certify ARJ-21.

The trade war itself can only further stimulate them to build completely independent R&D capability and supply chains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GiantPanda

ozranger said:


> Just replace them with Chinese designed and made parts. Using foreign parts is for certification with FAA and EASA. For example, avionics are supplied by joint ventures with American companies But if you compare them with those on Y-20, there is no major difference.
> 
> COMAC used ARJ-21 to learn the FAA certification process and then threw it away after FAA refused to certify ARJ-21.
> 
> The trade war itself can only further stimulate them to build completely independent R&D capability and supply chains.



Not only the supply chains but also the certifying and standards bodies.

If China no longer believes the US will ever be fair to Chinese-built high tech products, it won't let its industries be held hostage to a hostile foreign body. The global standards are fracturing as we speak for everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

ozranger said:


> Just replace them with Chinese designed and made parts. Using foreign parts is for certification with FAA and EASA. For example, avionics are supplied by joint ventures with American companies But if you compare them with those on Y-20, there is no major difference.
> 
> COMAC used ARJ-21 to learn the FAA certification process and then threw it away after FAA refused to certify ARJ-21.
> 
> The trade war itself can only further stimulate them to build completely independent R&D capability and supply chains.


Actually FAA certified the ARJ21, now China flight bodies can certify planes based on FAA standards, it took us 10 years to meet a their requirements. We patiently went along, and now EU also recognizes Chinese certification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiantPanda

Han Patriot said:


> Actually FAA certified the ARJ21, now China flight bodies can certify planes based on FAA standards, it took us 10 years to meet a their requirements. We patiently went along, and now EU also recognizes Chinese certification.



Not true, there is no certification for the ARJ-21 by the FAA. The ARJ-21 cannot fly in the US. Pure and simple.

The CAAC signed a MOU with the FAA to certify the ARJ-21 with the same steps that the FAA uses. But there was and is no movement by the US to "certify" the ARJ-21.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

ZeEa5KPul said:


> That's because you're a victim of American propaganda. I can't really fault you that much, American propaganda is very effective.


A proven record is even more effective.

Here is a sample of US domestic aircraft manufacturers...

https://www.bjtonline.com/business-jet-news/the-major-airplane-manufacturers-at-a-glance 

Your China have no comparison simply because of its political structure -- the sky is owned by the Party, not by the people. The result is that it requires a national effort to create just *ONE* Chinese aircraft manufacturer and *ONE* aircraft.

Here is a list of past and current US aircraft manufacturers and associated aviation related industries...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Aircraft_manufacturers_of_the_United_States 

We -- meaning the US and the rest of the world -- do not need propaganda. On the other hand, the Chinese citizenry needs Chinese propaganda about the *ONE* Chinese aircraft that half of its components came from offshore sources.

When -- not if -- there is a Class A mishap that involves a C919 by a non-Western airline, you will know what it is like to be under intense technical and political pressure. Most likely, the Party will censor all Chinese internal Internet info about that mishap and bombard the Chinese citizenry with propaganda the kind that no American or European citizen can understand.


----------



## 055_destroyer

gambit said:


> A proven record is even more effective.
> 
> Here is a sample of US domestic aircraft manufacturers...
> 
> https://www.bjtonline.com/business-jet-news/the-major-airplane-manufacturers-at-a-glance
> 
> Your China have no comparison simply because of its political structure -- the sky is owned by the Party, not by the people. The result is that it requires a national effort to create just *ONE* Chinese aircraft manufacturer and *ONE* aircraft.
> 
> Here is a list of past and current US aircraft manufacturers and associated aviation related industries...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Aircraft_manufacturers_of_the_United_States
> 
> We -- meaning the US and the rest of the world -- do not need propaganda. On the other hand, the Chinese citizenry needs Chinese propaganda about the *ONE* Chinese aircraft that half of its components came from offshore sources.
> 
> When -- not if -- there is a Class A mishap that involves a C919 by a non-Western airline, you will know what it is like to be under intense technical and political pressure. Most likely, the Party will censor all Chinese internal Internet info about that mishap and bombard the Chinese citizenry with propaganda the kind that no American or European citizen can understand.


State is better. Collective effort and easy mobilise of resources and manpower.


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

gambit said:


> Your China have no comparison simply because of its political structure -- the sky is owned by the Party, not by the people.


That you can, without a trace of irony, say something as laughable and nonsensical as "America's sky is owned by the people" makes my point about American propaganda and brainwashing exactly. Thank you.

I'd discuss the _actual_ reasons that China's aviation sector is backward - like the fact that China remains a developing country that very recently got out of grinding poverty - but that discussion is above your pay-grade.


----------



## gambit

ZeEa5KPul said:


> I'd discuss the _actual_ reasons that China's aviation sector is backward - like the fact that China remains a developing country that very recently got out of grinding poverty - but that discussion is above your pay-grade.


Why is China considered a 'developing' country in the first place? Because the Party decided it should owns everything and severely mismanaged the country and the people. The results are plenty regarding backward -- from aviation to cars to even household appliances. No wonder you needed propaganda more than we do. Perfectly within everyone's pay grade.


----------



## Han Patriot

GiantPanda said:


> Not true, there is no certification for the ARJ-21 by the FAA. The ARJ-21 cannot fly in the US. Pure and simple.
> 
> The CAAC signed a MOU with the FAA to certify the ARJ-21 with the same steps that the FAA uses. But there was and is no movement by the US to "certify" the ARJ-21.


I am not sure, but FAA recognizes Chinese certification, so in essence ARJ21 can fly in US.


----------



## GiantPanda

Han Patriot said:


> I am not sure, but FAA recognizes Chinese certification, so in essence ARJ21 can fly in US.



The FAA does not recognize Chinese certification. The ARJ-21 cannot fly in the US. 

In fact, there were scare stories that China would try to tie the 737 Max 8 re-instatement to certification of the ARJ-21.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-12/china-said-to-link-737-max-approval-to-support-for-its-own-jets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

ozranger said:


> I bet you can see many of them out of China. The C919 and CR929 are meant to be replacing imported aircraft at first as China now has a total fleet size of more than 3000 aircraft and the airlines normally only run a new aircraft for 10 years. So the fleet recycling is going very frequently. This market is already way too big for them.


Eight years by CAAC Regulation!


And what really matters is the confidence and support of the Chinese people! Within 5 years of commercial production, there will be many tens even over hundreds of C919 flying in the Chinese sky carrying hundreds of thousands passenger within the domestic China. If the aircraft proceed flawlessly in safety record no serious mishap, then such record itself gives the highest testimony on the safety matters, more than any regulator certification!

But by the 10 years of the commercial production run, the COMAC is still far away from fulfilling all the on hand orders as many as 1,005 units (June 2018).

I really don't grasp why some hype the effect of the confidence of foreigners on C919 knowing this situation ... That C919 will have been serving China's own domestic demand for decades before it can deliver any to foreign entity... and many hundreds of the airplane will be flying in the China's airspace ... What one needs further as the safety testimony ???  

Unlike other manufacturers of small nations or small market size, COMAC well-being does not rely on the external demand. Just the Chinese own demand will provide ample of orders !!

At least COMAC will have the special leeway of decades-long of commercial services of C919 in domestic China before the foreign concerns ever come into calculation. But when hundreds of the C919 are already in operation and many hundreds of thousands of passengers are moving safely in such a vast and very complex territory as China for so many years, then tell me, what safety concern still remains an issue for any other country with goodwill ???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waja2000

samsara said:


> Eight years by CAAC Regulation!
> 
> 
> And what really matters is the confidence and support of the Chinese people! Within 5 years of commercial production, there will be many tens even over hundreds of C919 flying in the Chinese sky carrying hundreds of thousands passenger within the domestic China. If the aircraft proceed flawlessly in safety record no serious mishap, then such record itself gives the highest testimony on the safety matters, more than any regulator certification!
> 
> But by the 10 years of the commercial production run, the COMAC is still far away from fulfilling all the on hand orders as many as 1,005 units (June 2018).
> 
> I really don't grasp why some hype the effect of the confidence of foreigners on C919 knowing this situation ... That C919 will have been serving China's own domestic demand for decades before it can deliver any to foreign entity... and many hundreds of the airplane will be flying in the China's airspace ... What one needs further as the safety testimony ???
> 
> Unlike other manufacturers of small nations or small market size, COMAC well-being does not rely on the external demand. Just the Chinese own demand will provide ample of orders !!
> 
> At least COMAC will have the special leeway of decades-long of commercial services of C919 in domestic China before the foreign concerns ever come into calculation. But when hundreds of the C919 are already in operation and many hundreds of thousands of passengers are moving safely in such a vast and very complex territory as China for so many years, then tell me, what safety concern still remains an issue for any other country with goodwill ???



By logic Yes as your said.
But most country Civic Aviation Authorities still need follow there law, rule and regulation, and they need FAA or EASA certification for type approval before Aircraft get register in there country, or even fly to there airspace.
China CAAC certification still new (not acceptance in most country) and i think china gov can start talking to other country to accept & recognition CAAC certification so can fly and register the aircraft with safety record in ARJ21.


----------



## ozranger

samsara said:


> Eight years by CAAC Regulation!
> 
> 
> And what really matters is the confidence and support of the Chinese people! Within 5 years of commercial production, there will be many tens even over hundreds of C919 flying in the Chinese sky carrying hundreds of thousands passenger within the domestic China. If the aircraft proceed flawlessly in safety record no serious mishap, then such record itself gives the highest testimony on the safety matters, more than any regulator certification!
> 
> But by the 10 years of the commercial production run, the COMAC is still far away from fulfilling all the on hand orders as many as 1,005 units (June 2018).
> 
> I really don't grasp why some hype the effect of the confidence of foreigners on C919 knowing this situation ... That C919 will have been serving China's own domestic demand for decades before it can deliver any to foreign entity... and many hundreds of the airplane will be flying in the China's airspace ... What one needs further as the safety testimony ???
> 
> Unlike other manufacturers of small nations or small market size, COMAC well-being does not rely on the external demand. Just the Chinese own demand will provide ample of orders !!
> 
> At least COMAC will have the special leeway of decades-long of commercial services of C919 in domestic China before the foreign concerns ever come into calculation. But when hundreds of the C919 are already in operation and many hundreds of thousands of passengers are moving safely in such a vast and very complex territory as China for so many years, then tell me, what safety concern still remains an issue for any other country with goodwill ???



Although what you said is right, priority needs to be identified. I believe the priority is to fill the domestic market first with some portion goes to Airbus and other non American aircraft makers, just like what they did in telecommunication market.

The domestic market is already a huge cake to them. First thing first, get rid of Boeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

MA700

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

MA700
May 31, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 563586
> View attachment 563587
> View attachment 563588
> View attachment 563589
> View attachment 563590


Nice!


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Recently, the ARJ21, a regional airliner with the words “Inner Mongolia Bank”, landed smoothly at Hohhot Baita International Airport and officially joined the Tianjiao Aviation fleet. This is the second aircraft received by Tianjiao Airlines. This year, the fleet will reach four. This is also the 13th ARJ-21 regional airliner delivered by CHINA Comac.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ariez168



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

No.103
July 26, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## messiach

i have not followed 919 for a while. Whats the status on turbines?



LKJ86 said:


> No.103
> July 26, 2019
> View attachment 571087
> View attachment 571088
> View attachment 571089

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

B-737 MAX failure is a very good opportunity for COMAC !


----------



## lcloo

messiach said:


> i have not followed 919 for a while. Whats the status on turbines?


Leap engines are being used by Air Bus and Boeing. The latest variant is to be used on C919. the new engine is scheduled for production in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## messiach

Have they been cleared by EASA for series of severe cokings, choking engines in mid-air.



lcloo said:


> Leap engines are being used by Air Bus and Boeing. The latest variant is to be used on C919. the new engine is scheduled for production in 2021.
> 
> View attachment 571289


----------



## lcloo

messiach said:


> Have they been cleared by EASA for series of severe cokings, choking engines in mid-air.


That is insider information, you have to ask CFM International and COMAC testing team. I have no info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

No.104
July 30, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919 No.104

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156249798661435392

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156249798661435392


_The 4th prototype for flight tests of COMAC C919, registered as B-001E, has carried out several taxiing tests today (30 July) in Shanghai for more than 1.5 hours. Its maiden flight may take place by August 2019._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

*Maiden Flight of the COMAC C919's Fourth Prototype From Shanghai On 2019-08-01.*

From the People's Daily on 2019-08-01:

_China’s #C919 large passenger aircraft saw its *fourth prototype jet successfully complete its maiden flight* in Shanghai on Thursday morning, which lasted for one hour and 25 minutes.
_
(attached a 13-second take-off video clip)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156731270149206017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

samsara said:


> *Maiden Flight of the COMAC C919's Fourth Prototype From Shanghai On 2019-08-01.*
> 
> From the People's Daily on 2019-08-01:
> 
> _China’s #C919 large passenger aircraft saw its *fourth prototype jet successfully complete its maiden flight* in Shanghai on Thursday morning, which lasted for one hour and 25 minutes.
> _
> (attached a 13-second take-off video clip)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156731270149206017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

MA700

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

MA-700 would be a great plane for the PIA to connect Swat, Gilgit, Peshawar, Quetta, etc to Lahore and Karachi. This is a critical link if we are to take turning the northern areas into a serious holiday destination for people in the Gulf.

The other hub and spoke to make the whole system work is to connect Karachi, Islamabad and Lahore to Dubai, Doha, Istanbul, Riyadh, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur and Bangkok.

Once these two levels of a hub and spoke is created to connect Pak properly to the international and national markets, we would be open for business. The price of the ticketing has to be right, can't be overpriced otherwise the tourists will never bite in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henry Kenhmann at the East Pendulum on 2019.08.01:

_The 4th flying prototype of the COMAC C919 has completed its inaugural flight of one hour and 25 minutes this morning in Shanghai (2019-08-01)._

With a better short clip.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156825151167582208

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

C919 No.104

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

8-Aug-2019, Chengdu Airlines receive their 12th ARJ-21.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

MA60

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

2 MA60s are delivered to Angola on August 15, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> 2 MA60s are delivered to Angola on August 15, 2019.
> View attachment 574369

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## JSCh

*ARJ21 shows what it can do in Yunnan*
Yang Jian 23:08 UTC+8, 2019-08-19




An ARJ21 takes off for three days of demonstration flight on Monday in southwest China’s Yunnan Province.

China's first domestically developed regional jet, the ARJ21, took off for three days of demonstrations on Monday in China’s southwest Yunnan Province to prepare for its highland commercial operation there.

The jet, operated by developer the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), is being used on passenger flights between Kunming, Lijiang, Tengchong, Lincang, Dali and Xishuangbanna.

The flights showcase the highland adaptability of ARJ21 to explore the possibility of operating new regional routes in Yunnan, COMAC said. Airlines and other clients in the province have been invited to watch and experience the flights as well as to attend seminars.

The 90-seat ARJ21 was designed to fly in conditions prevalent in China's central and western highland regions. It can take off and land at nearly all the highland airports in the country with its resistance to high temperatures and crosswinds.

The regional jet is expected to largely shorten the distance among the many tourism spots in southwest China, COMAC said.

Airports in Yunnan handled over 67 million travelers in 532,900 takeoffs and landings in 2018. The Kunming airport now ranks 35th in passenger turnovers, which means the region has natural advantages to largely develop regional routes, COMAC said.



Invited guests and other passengers give a thumbs up to their flight onboard an ARJ21 in southwest China’s Yunnan Province.

There were 36 highland airports mainly in the western part of the country by the end of 2018. Four airports – Kunming and Lijiang in Yunnan Province, Lanzhou in Gansu and Xining in Qinghai – handle over 95 percent of the travelers.

The deployment of ARJ21s is expected to improve the movement of local people while boosting economic development in the regions, COMAC said.

Currently, there are over a dozen ARJ21s operating in around 20 Chinese cities. The ARJ21 fleet has carried some 450,000 passengers since it started commercial operation with its first operator, Chengdu Airlines, in June 2016.

The jet started commercial operations with its second operator, Genghis Khan Airlines, in July. Urumqi Air will become the third operator of the ARJ21. The carrier, which is based in the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, said the aircraft is suitable for the low temperatures and elevated terrain of northwest China.

The multiple operators will help to further improve the design of the jet, according to COMAC.

More than 100 ARJ21s will be delivered in the next five years to challenge the domination of Bombardier and Embraer in regional services, COMAC said.

The ARJ21-700 has a flight range of up to 3,700 kilometers. It acquired its aircraft type certificate in December 2014 and completed its maiden flight in June 2016. Mass production started in September 2017.



Passengers and crew pose in front of an ARJ21 at the start of three days of demonstrations in Yunnan Province.

Source: SHINE Editor: Shen Ke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 575264
> View attachment 575265


Will it be the first overseas route?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Beast said:


> Will it be the first overseas route?


so its fly hong kong sir?


----------



## Beast

Imran Khan said:


> so its fly hong kong sir?


Hong Kong is not overseas route. Its domestic route.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Angola MA60

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Beast said:


> Will it be the first overseas route?



Xishuanngbanna Airport, Yunan.
据人民网8月20日消息，8月19日下午，国产喷气支线客机ARJ21圆满完成昆明—丽江—西双版纳—昆明航线运行。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> Xishuanngbanna Airport, Yunan.
> 据人民网8月20日消息，8月19日下午，国产喷气支线客机ARJ21圆满完成昆明—丽江—西双版纳—昆明航线运行。


It looks so much like thailand or Laos.


----------



## lcloo

lcloo said:


> Xishuanngbanna Airport, Yunan.
> 据人民网8月20日消息，8月19日下午，国产喷气支线客机ARJ21圆满完成昆明—丽江—西双版纳—昆明航线运行。


My error, it is De Hong airport in Mangshi 德宏机场，芒市, at border with Myanmar.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

MA600F


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

It can be transformed into a good SIGINT and ASW aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

December 31, 2013





May 15, 2014





July 31, 2014





August 21, 2014





August 29, 2014





October 30, 2014





April 11, 2016





November 8, 2016





November 10, 2017





CJ-1000AX, May, 2018





Source: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/s6AXNCNJvGwWOrUb7LhLbQ

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

China-made Jetliner Makes Maiden Landing at Beijing Daxing Intl Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

There are 596 orders for ARJ21-700 aircraft, including 105 new orders on August 30, 2019.


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> There are 596 orders for ARJ21-700 aircraft, including 105 new orders on August 30, 2019.
> View attachment 576669


Shanghai COMAC needs to ramp up ARJ-21 production. It too slow. I bet the northern China can ramp up production than these shanghainese few more times.. Chinese always criticise liaoning shenyang liming for building bad aero engine but I can say these central China is equally bad in ramping up production for a small ARJ-21 plane.


----------



## LKJ86

September 4, 2019







Via @航空工业洪都 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Beast said:


> Shanghai COMAC needs to ramp up ARJ-21 production. It too slow. I bet the northern China can ramp up production than these shanghainese few more times.. Chinese always criticise liaoning shenyang liming for building bad aero engine but I can say these central China is equally bad in ramping up production for a small ARJ-21 plane.


The production rate of ARJ21 would be 20 this year, and 30 next year.
http://m.huanqiu.com/article/9CaKrnKmFdp


----------



## LKJ86

No.118 is handed over to the client.







Via @翱翔 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kristisipe

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 578053
> View attachment 578054
> View attachment 578055
> View attachment 578056
> View attachment 578057
> View attachment 578058
> View attachment 578059


R.I.P Heros


----------



## LKJ86

Via @caacnews from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

MA700 No.10001

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

September 12, 2019






















Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700 No.10001
> View attachment 578952
















Via @看航空 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

四川甘孜格萨尔机场正式通航 海拔4068米


----------



## LKJ86

September 17, 2019







Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> September 17, 2019
> View attachment 579733
> View attachment 579734
> 
> Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo










Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

September 11, 2019




Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

AC313







Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 极简中国航空工业史

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @tpp吼吼 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

110th anniversary for aviation industry in N China


----------



## LKJ86

September 22, 2019













Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

China's newly-built Beijing Daxing International Airport officially put into operation


----------



## LKJ86

No.123 is handed over to the client on September 26, 2019.







Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## Paul2

How is arj21-900 project going? Haven't heard of any updates in a while


----------



## 055_destroyer

Paul2 said:


> How is arj21-900 project going? Haven't heard of any updates in a while


Not a priority since C919 is more important. Very slow or near dead...


----------



## LKJ86

MA700










Via @中国航空工业集团有限公司 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC312E










Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @邻居家的老孙 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识杂志王亚男 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

AC311













Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179750540416311299Unknown AVIC Gyrocopter


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

AC312E
















Via @天际穿梭者 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via mil.huanqiu.com





Via @兵器杂志-肖宁 from Weibo


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 583045
> View attachment 583046
> View attachment 583047
> View attachment 583048
> 
> Via mil.huanqiu.com
> 
> View attachment 583055
> 
> Via @兵器杂志-肖宁 from Weibo




What's this?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @eaglephoto from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @超大菜鸟耶夫斯基 from Weibo


----------



## Ryan

Technology 20:01, 10-Oct-2019
*China's new research aircraft for geological survey put into use*

China on Wednesday announced it is officially putting its new comprehensive research aircraft into operations to carry out geophysical survey and remote sensing missions.

China Geological Survey, under the nation's Ministry of Natural Resources, made the announcement at the ongoing China Mining Conference and Exhibition 2019 in north China's Tianjin Municipality.

According to experts from the institution's research center, China Aero Geophysical Survey and Remote Sensing Center for Land and Resources (AGRS), the research aircraft, called "Hangkong Dizhi No. 1", *can fly a distance of 4,000 kilometers at a speed of 280-500 kilometers per hour, at altitudes ranging from 200 to 10,000 meters.*

It means the aircraft, the largest of its kind in the world, is *able to conduct all-terrain geological surveys both on land and sea.*

"*The 4,000-kilometer voyage indicates that one sortie of the aircraft can cover an area like the city of Shenzhen (about 2,000 km) with precision of 1:50,000*. And with a precision of 1:100,000, a sortie can survey a doubled area. Therefore the plan can realize the land survey of our country's 9.6 million square kilometers of land territory and the marine survey over three million square kilometers of blue territory, or in other words, the full coverage survey of both land and sea," said Chen Bin, deputy chief engineer of the AGRS.

The research plane has excellent geological survey capabilities as it is _*highly integrated with multiple aero geophysical surveys and remote sensing devices*_.

"The aircraft can carry out flight for aero geophysical survey, remote sensing, and is able to conduct the stereo survey of both surface and groundwater world. We have overcome the interferences happened among a variety of signals, especially those formed during parameter modification. *It is the only one in the world that has realized the four parameter modification of aero geophysical survey and remote sensing on one plane*," explained Chen.

The AGRS also said that since the research plane entered trial operation at the beginning of the month, it has carried out multiple aero geophysical surveys on oil and gas resources in China's Qinghai-Tibet region and South China Sea areas.

(Source: CCTV PLUS)

*China's new geological survey aircraft goes into use*




China announced it is putting its new comprehensive geophysical survey and remote sensing aircraft, Hangkong Dizhi No.1, into operation, China Geological Survey announced on Wednesday. The aircraft, the largest of its kind in the world, is able to conduct all-terrain geological surveys both on land and sea.


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> What's this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryan

it looks surreal and reminds me of UFO. are we now seeing a flying saucer?






lcloo said:


> View attachment 583325

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryan

I actually found a report about this toy though not much info is added.
*China launches bold 'Super Great White Shark' UFO-like craft in huge military development*
*CHINA revealed the latest addition to its military arsenal on Thursday, in the form of the “Super Great White Shark” (SGWS).*
By JOHN VARGA
PUBLISHED: 03:54, Fri, Oct 11, 2019 | UPDATED: 22:45, Fri, Oct 11, 2019
_This new piece of military hardware is, in fact, a circular helicopter. Its futuristic design makes it look lime a UFO and would not be out of place in a Hollywood sci-fi film. The prototype was on display at the fifth China Helicopter Exposition in Tianjin, on Thursday._
*At the display, a placard of the craft said: "The Super Great White Shark armed helicopter is a composite wing-body fusion high-speed helicopter configuration designed for the future digital information battlefield.

"In the initial stage of its design, it refers to the international excellent and mature helicopter design technologies, such as AH-64 Apache, CH-53 Sea Stallion, and Russian Ka-52, Mi-26.

"While absorbing their respective advantages, it adopts the internationally popular wing-body fusion (BWB) blended wing body design and the former.*


"A new type of high-speed helicopter with a conceptual design of propeller blades has been successfully applied in helicopter design."

President Xi (Image: GETTY•IG)





"Super Great White Shark" (Image: STAR)
As stated, the design apparently draws on Russian and American technologies, with a major innovation being the use of propeller instead of rotary blades.

The “spacecraft” can be piloted by two people and will be equipped with missiles.

If the SGWS ever succeeds in lifting off, then the Chinese will make aviation history.

No other country has ever succeeded in developing and perfecting the technology.

JUST IN
South China Sea crisis: Will Trump's Middle East policy help Beijing






“Super Great White Shark” (Image: Star)

The US airforce experimented extensively in the 1950s and 1960s with new types of vertical takeoff and landing aircraft.

This involved circular flying platforms and rotorcraft with large central lift fans and more complex flying saucer-like designs.

The model that came closest to succeeding was the Avro Canada or VZ-9 Avrocar.

This ingenious design used three centrally mounted jet engines to blow air through vents all around its circular edge to create lift.





Moller 200G (Image: GETTY)






VZ-9 Avrocar (Image: GETTY)
These vents could then be angled to provide forward thrust.

An additional central lift fan gave the craft the ability to take off and land vertically.

Unfortunately, the designers were never able to overcome thrust and stability issues, leading to the project being abandoned in 1961.

However flying saucer concepts have continued to fire the imagination of designers all over the world.

This has led to a steady stream of innovative designs, with a most notable one being the Moller M200G Volantor.

Conceived by the designer Paul Moller, the M200G was supposed to be a flying saucer for civilian use.

It received a fair amount of media attention at the time in the early 2000s, which led to more refined models, but alas no concrete sales.

In a further interesting development, Romanian engineers have built a subscale model of a circular helicopter, which they have called the All-Directional Flying Object.

The UFO-like craft is not the only new military technology China has been developing, as it seeks to vamp up its military capabilities.

Researchers in eastern China say they have developed an airborne laser device that can detect underwater objects at unprecedented depths.

This might one day be used to track submarines.

The team from the Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics said the device could pick up objects more than 160 metres (525 feet) beneath the sea, twice as deep as devices used today.

They added: “It is the first time to have reached that depth with potential for further improvement."


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛acer31 from Weibo


----------



## aliaselin

105

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @skerryer from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

*AVIC bullish on new helicopter's potential*
By Zhao Lei in Tianjin | China Daily | Updated: 2019-10-14 09:40





An AC352 helicopter. [Photo by Liu Yang/For China Daily]
*China's leading aircraft maker expects to sell at least 300 AC352s in 20 years*

Aviation Industry Corp of China, the nation's leading aircraft maker, is bullish on the market prospects of its AC352 utility helicopter and will develop variants for industrial users, a company executive said.

Sun Qingmin, deputy manager of Avicopter, AVIC's helicopter branch, said on Thursday that the company had received initial orders for more than 10 AC352s from domestic clients such as CITIC Offshore Helicopter, a leading Chinese general aviation services provider, and expected to sell at least 300 in China over the next 20 years.

"Though the airworthiness certification process is still underway, we have been working hard to promote the helicopter in the market, especially to existing users of our products in the government such as the public security and transportation authorities," Sun said on the sidelines of the 5th China Helicopter Exposition, which opened in Tianjin on Thursday.

"We are optimistic about the AC352's market prospects in China because the Ministry of Public Security has plans to set up more than 300 police aviation squadrons across the country in the near future and will consequently need a lot of utility helicopters like our AC352."

He said China also has long coastlines and many offshore industries, and that can lead to solid demand for advanced long-range helicopters such as the AC352 to conduct a variety of operations, including transportation and maritime search and rescue.

"Many of our targeted clients told us that they urgently need the AC352 and that as soon as its airworthiness certification is done, they will place orders," Sun said.

Lu Weijian, the AC352's chief designer at Avicopter, said: "Potential users told me that they are attracted by the helicopter's good economy and low operational and maintenance costs. They said the helicopter will be useful in rescue missions, medical air services, maritime patrols and offshore oil rigs' transport operations."

The AC352, China's first 7-metric-ton-class helicopter, was codeveloped by Avicopter and Airbus Helicopters in 2006. It made its first flight in December 2016 in Harbin, Heilongjiang province.

The European model-which Airbus Helicopters refers to as the H175-made its maiden flight in December 2009 in France and was certified in January 2014 by the European Aviation Safety Agency. Deliveries to buyers began in December 2014, according to Airbus Helicopters.

However, some technical issues had resulted in delays in the Chinese version's test flight and certification process, sources close to the program said.

The two companies expect to sell about 800 to 1,000 AC352s over the next 20 years, with profits to be split equally.

The helicopter has a maximum takeoff weight of 7.5 tons, a maximum carrying capacity of 3 tons and a cruising speed of 275 kilometers per hour. It can fly up to 850 km in a single operation, according to Avicopter.

It said the AC352 is one of the most comfortable and environmentally friendly medium-sized helicopters in the world, adding that, in addition to two pilots, it can transport up to 16 passengers.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Y-10




Via @航空知识杂志王亚男 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Over 1,000 Aircraft to Spread Wings at China Int'l General Aviation Expo


----------



## JSCh

*国旗旁，六架ARJ21飞机同框总装调试*
来源：上观新闻 作者：张海峰 2019-10-19 07:16

*摘要：*10月18日，中国商飞上海飞机制造公司浦东基地ARJ21飞机某总装厂房内，六架ARJ21飞机一字排开，同时进行总装和调试，这是ARJ21飞机浦东基地总装厂房建成启用后，首次六架ARJ21飞机同框……










​18 Oct, six ARJ-21 lined up at the assembly line of COMAC Shanghai pudong assembly plant.

*More at ->* *国旗旁，六架ARJ21飞机同框总装调试*
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

6 I see 4


----------



## LKJ86

aziqbal said:


> 6 I see 4


You can count the number of wings.


----------



## JSCh

aziqbal said:


> 6 I see 4


The last two has not been painted and engine not install yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

Thanks 2 in yellow primer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21 for the international route for the first time on October 26, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

News?


----------



## Fsjal

I don't know why but there's something about the full glass cockpit with side-stick controls that I find aesthetically pleasing. Also, CR929 is a nice looking plane and the interior cabin looks good.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187239797674430470

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo














Via @央视新闻 from Weibo











Via @人民画报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21 for the international route for the first time on October 26, 2019
> View attachment 585433




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188039163100061696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @冰凉2010 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188475454614900737


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识365 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

China's wind tunnels 

JF8A





JF10





JF12





JF22

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryan

*4-seater electric aircraft makes maiden flight in China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-28 18:20:17|Editor: ZX





RX4E lands after its maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

SHENYANG, Oct. 28 (Xinhua) -- The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang.

Developed by Liaoning General Aviation Academy (LGAA), the 1,200 kg aircraft is 8.4 meters long with a wingspan of 13.5 meters. It has a range of 300 km and is capable of flying about one and a half hours for a single flight.

The aircraft uses carbon fiber composite material and is very light. It can take off on hard grassland and gravel road, according to Zhao Tienan, deputy head of LGAA.

"The RX4E aircraft has a huge market prospect. It can be used in a number of fields such as short-distance transportation, pilot training, sightseeing, aerial photography and aerial mapping," Zhao said.







RX4E flies in the sky in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)







A technician prepares before RX4E's maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)







RX4E slides on the runway before its maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)







Guests take a look at the cabin of the RX4E after its maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)







Technicians prepare before RX4E's maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-10/28/c_138510016_6.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Ryan said:


> *4-seater electric aircraft makes maiden flight in China*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-28 18:20:17|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX4E lands after its maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> SHENYANG, Oct. 28 (Xinhua) -- The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang.
> 
> Developed by Liaoning General Aviation Academy (LGAA), the 1,200 kg aircraft is 8.4 meters long with a wingspan of 13.5 meters. It has a range of 300 km and is capable of flying about one and a half hours for a single flight.
> 
> The aircraft uses carbon fiber composite material and is very light. It can take off on hard grassland and gravel road, according to Zhao Tienan, deputy head of LGAA.
> 
> "The RX4E aircraft has a huge market prospect. It can be used in a number of fields such as short-distance transportation, pilot training, sightseeing, aerial photography and aerial mapping," Zhao said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX4E flies in the sky in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A technician prepares before RX4E's maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX4E slides on the runway before its maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests take a look at the cabin of the RX4E after its maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technicians prepare before RX4E's maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-10/28/c_138510016_6.htm


Electric plane will make flying very cheap/economical as they dont burn high end aero kerosene. Significantly reduced transport cost and pilot training course.


----------



## LKJ86

AC312E







Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189034120732655621

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Ryan said:


> *4-seater electric aircraft makes maiden flight in China*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-28 18:20:17|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX4E lands after its maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> SHENYANG, Oct. 28 (Xinhua) -- The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang.
> 
> Developed by Liaoning General Aviation Academy (LGAA), the 1,200 kg aircraft is 8.4 meters long with a wingspan of 13.5 meters. It has a range of 300 km and is capable of flying about one and a half hours for a single flight.
> 
> The aircraft uses carbon fiber composite material and is very light. It can take off on hard grassland and gravel road, according to Zhao Tienan, deputy head of LGAA.
> 
> "The RX4E aircraft has a huge market prospect. It can be used in a number of fields such as short-distance transportation, pilot training, sightseeing, aerial photography and aerial mapping," Zhao said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX4E flies in the sky in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A technician prepares before RX4E's maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX4E slides on the runway before its maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests take a look at the cabin of the RX4E after its maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technicians prepare before RX4E's maiden flight in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 28, 2019. The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
> 
> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-10/28/c_138510016_6.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

No.106?




Via @翱翔 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

MA60




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

MA700 No.10101
October 19, 2019




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @白龙_龙腾四海 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Dear-吕俊彦 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

November 2, 2019




Via @翱翔 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @goneless from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

MA700 No.10101
November 1, 2019




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC311A



















Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @翱翔 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @钢铁机机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo


----------



## aziqbal

Is that 4 seater a battery plane ?


----------



## LKJ86

MA700 No.10101
November 11, 2019






















Via @中国航空报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @goneless from Weibo


----------



## Beast

aziqbal said:


> Is that 4 seater a battery plane ?


Yes. very low operating cost as its need not burn expensive aviation kerosene as fuel.


----------



## aziqbal

Doubt we will see first flight this year

most likely now next year

ARJ21 first international flight 
5th C919 
C929 carry 440 passengers 12,000km 

And MA700 is coming together


----------



## LKJ86

M60




















Via @9EM13 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @看航空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's Aircraft Stand out at Dubai Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

November 22, 2019










Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> MA60
> View attachment 586879
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo



Hmm ... slightly different!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199700216502530060

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

For the first time, the sixth and final COMAC C919 prototype was seen outside the manufacturing hall. If everything goes fine, it will complete its maiden flight before the end of the year. (Image via @LaoWang via @dafengcao)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aziqbal

So they finally met the deadline 

Last year they said 6 units in 2019 and it’s the 6th


----------



## F-22Raptor

*How China Stole an Entire Airplane*


In April 2018, a Chinese intelligence agent named Xu Yanjun arrived in Belgium. He was there for a clandestine meeting with a GE engineer he believed would sell him confidential aircraft technology belonging to GE Aviation. Instead, Xu was met by a team of Belgian police and FBI agents, put into handcuffs, and escorted to a Belgian prison. His arrest, and a subsequent investigation, uncovered one of the most audacious industrial espionage schemes ever conducted by China.

Xu, a deputy division director in the Chinese spy agency JSSD, was allegedly one of the leaders of a scheme to steal information from U.S. and international firms working with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC). The Chinese company was already partnering with western firms to design and build a new narrow-body jet, the C919. But with the likely approval of COMAC, China’s spy agency decided to quietly steal the western firms’ respective technologies.

An indictment filed in California on October 25, 2018, charged 10 individuals with conspiring to steal aerospace trade secrets from 13 western companies, most of them U.S.-based. The indictment also revealed that French aerospace manufacturer Safran was infiltrated when employees in its Suzhou, China, office inserted malware into the Safran computer network. This malware gave Chinese agents access to Safran’s confidential files. 

According to a detailed report by the U.S. cybersecurity firm Crowdstrike, the espionage operation was run by China’s Jiangsu State Security Division (JSSD). Chinese spies recruited engineers at the partner firms either through appeals to misplaced Chinese patriotism, or bribes, or both. One Chinese agent indicted in October 2018 was a GE engineer named Zhang Zhang-Gui. Zhang had traveled to China and given a lecture to a group of Chinese aerospace engineers. At the talk, he allegedly disclosed confidential GE information for a payment of just $3,500. Zhang had arranged the meeting after telling work colleagues he would be attending a family wedding. He later admitted to the FBI that there was no wedding.

What did COMAC gain from its overall espionage operation? Even with help from its western partners, COMAC has experienced significant difficulties in developing the C919 to a point where it could match the performance of major competitors like Boeing and Airbus. Crowdstrike believes that JSSD’s hacking of the various western aerospace companies allowed COMAC to trim “several years (and potentially billions of dollars) off of its development time.”


The C919 story demonstrates the pitfalls of western companies partnering with Chinese firms. Beijing has repeatedly pledged to halt its industrial espionage campaigns. But it has never actually kept its promises. 

China stands alone in the world in the way it engages in broad-based, pervasive industrial espionage through the use of human sources, cyber-intrusion, and outright theft across a countless number of industries. According to U.S. Trade Representative Robert Lighthizer, China’s IP theft costs the US between $225 billion and $600 billion each year. And Senator Chuck Schumer (D-NY) has told this author that China’s repeated hacking of U.S. firms represents “the largest case of theft in the history of the world.”

If there is a thief in your neighborhood who sometimes pays for goods, you don’t try to do more business with him. Until China demonstrates a fundamental strategic change and a willingness to live by globally accepted rules for corporate and intellectual property, the U.S. should continue the tariffs imposed in 2018 by the Trump administration. Until then, the United States should do less business with China, not more. 

https://www.industryweek.com/the-economy/article/21118569/how-china-stole-an-entire-airplane


----------



## Akasa

F-22Raptor said:


> *How China Stole an Entire Airplane*
> 
> 
> In April 2018, a Chinese intelligence agent named Xu Yanjun arrived in Belgium. He was there for a clandestine meeting with a GE engineer he believed would sell him confidential aircraft technology belonging to GE Aviation. Instead, Xu was met by a team of Belgian police and FBI agents, put into handcuffs, and escorted to a Belgian prison. His arrest, and a subsequent investigation, uncovered one of the most audacious industrial espionage schemes ever conducted by China.
> 
> Xu, a deputy division director in the Chinese spy agency JSSD, was allegedly one of the leaders of a scheme to steal information from U.S. and international firms working with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC). The Chinese company was already partnering with western firms to design and build a new narrow-body jet, the C919. But with the likely approval of COMAC, China’s spy agency decided to quietly steal the western firms’ respective technologies.
> 
> An indictment filed in California on October 25, 2018, charged 10 individuals with conspiring to steal aerospace trade secrets from 13 western companies, most of them U.S.-based. The indictment also revealed that French aerospace manufacturer Safran was infiltrated when employees in its Suzhou, China, office inserted malware into the Safran computer network. This malware gave Chinese agents access to Safran’s confidential files.
> 
> According to a detailed report by the U.S. cybersecurity firm Crowdstrike, the espionage operation was run by China’s Jiangsu State Security Division (JSSD). Chinese spies recruited engineers at the partner firms either through appeals to misplaced Chinese patriotism, or bribes, or both. One Chinese agent indicted in October 2018 was a GE engineer named Zhang Zhang-Gui. Zhang had traveled to China and given a lecture to a group of Chinese aerospace engineers. At the talk, he allegedly disclosed confidential GE information for a payment of just $3,500. Zhang had arranged the meeting after telling work colleagues he would be attending a family wedding. He later admitted to the FBI that there was no wedding.
> 
> What did COMAC gain from its overall espionage operation? Even with help from its western partners, COMAC has experienced significant difficulties in developing the C919 to a point where it could match the performance of major competitors like Boeing and Airbus. Crowdstrike believes that JSSD’s hacking of the various western aerospace companies allowed COMAC to trim “several years (and potentially billions of dollars) off of its development time.”
> 
> 
> The C919 story demonstrates the pitfalls of western companies partnering with Chinese firms. Beijing has repeatedly pledged to halt its industrial espionage campaigns. But it has never actually kept its promises.
> 
> China stands alone in the world in the way it engages in broad-based, pervasive industrial espionage through the use of human sources, cyber-intrusion, and outright theft across a countless number of industries. According to U.S. Trade Representative Robert Lighthizer, China’s IP theft costs the US between $225 billion and $600 billion each year. And Senator Chuck Schumer (D-NY) has told this author that China’s repeated hacking of U.S. firms represents “the largest case of theft in the history of the world.”
> 
> If there is a thief in your neighborhood who sometimes pays for goods, you don’t try to do more business with him. Until China demonstrates a fundamental strategic change and a willingness to live by globally accepted rules for corporate and intellectual property, the U.S. should continue the tariffs imposed in 2018 by the Trump administration. Until then, the United States should do less business with China, not more.
> 
> https://www.industryweek.com/the-economy/article/21118569/how-china-stole-an-entire-airplane



That's a fairly detailed report from CrowdStrike. Are most of these spies domestically-trained/hired and then turned by Chinese agents or were they directly imported into the US and Europe for the sole purpose of espionage?


----------



## ozranger

On track to replace Boeing in China's domestic market, and let US do less business with China now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

MA700 No.10101
December 18, 2019







Via @航空工业 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
December 9, 2019




Via @航空工业 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

C919 No.10002
December 1, 2019





C919 No.10002
December 13, 2019




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin


----------



## aziqbal

6th unit was delivered 

what is 10002?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC352
















Via @航空工业 from WeiXin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ 大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

aziqbal said:


> 6th unit was delivered
> 
> what is 10002?



Batch production started last Sept. 

https://newsroom.aviator.aero/production-of-parts-and-components-of-first-delivered-c919-aircraft-commences/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @翱翔 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业沈阳所 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

MA700




Via @看航空 from Weibo


----------



## JSCh

中国新闻网
23分钟前 来自 360安全浏览器 已编辑
【国产C919大型客机106架机完成首次飞行】12月27日，俗称“大飞机公司”的中国商用飞机有限责任公司（中国商飞）发布消息说，C919大型客机第六架试飞飞机——106架机当天在上海顺利完成首次飞行任务。至此，C919大型客机6架试飞飞机已全部投入试飞工作，中国大型客机项目正式进入“6机4地”大强度试飞阶段。 （王脊梁 摄）

*China News Network *
23 minutes ago from 360 Safe Browser Edited

[First flight of domestic C919 106 large passenger aircraft completed]
On December 27, China Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. released a news that the sixth flight test aircraft of C919 - 106 successfully completed its first flight mission in Shanghai that day. So far, all 6 C919 test flights plane have been put into test flight, and China's large passenger aircraft projects have officially entered the "6 aircraft in 4 locations" high-intensity test flight phase. (Photo by Wang Jiliang)









​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

JSCh said:


> 中国新闻网
> 23分钟前 来自 360安全浏览器 已编辑
> 【国产C919大型客机106架机完成首次飞行】12月27日，俗称“大飞机公司”的中国商用飞机有限责任公司（中国商飞）发布消息说，C919大型客机第六架试飞飞机——106架机当天在上海顺利完成首次飞行任务。至此，C919大型客机6架试飞飞机已全部投入试飞工作，中国大型客机项目正式进入“6机4地”大强度试飞阶段。 （王脊梁 摄）
> 
> *China News Network *
> 23 minutes ago from 360 Safe Browser Edited
> 
> [First flight of domestic C919 106 large passenger aircraft completed]
> On December 27, China Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. released a news that the sixth flight test aircraft of C919 - 106 successfully completed its first flight mission in Shanghai that day. So far, all 6 C919 test flights plane have been put into test flight, and China's large passenger aircraft projects have officially entered the "6 aircraft in 4 locations" high-intensity test flight phase. (Photo by Wang Jiliang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




So they did what they said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

Dungeness said:


> So they did what they said.


Normally once officially announced China will do what we say. Only yindoos talk and talk and talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AN124金枫 from Weibo




















Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo











Via @浙江之声 from Weibo





Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @cmqmc from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

中国商飞 
今天 19:19 来自 iPhone客户端
#ARJ21# 12月28日15时22分，一架国籍登记号为B-604D的ARJ21飞机，从南通兴东国际机场起飞，于18时26分顺利抵达成都双流国际机场。这是中国商飞公司向客户交付的第22架ARJ21飞机。该机为全经济舱布局，共有90个座位，由浦银金融租赁股份有限公司出资购买出租给成都航空公司使用。截至目前，ARJ21机队累计飞行超过23000小时、12000起落，安全载客超过66万人次。
*COMAC*
Today at 19:19 

# ARJ21 # At 15:22 on December 28, an ARJ21 aircraft with nationality registration number B-604D took off from Nantong Xingdong International Airport and successfully arrived at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport at 18:26. This is the 22nd ARJ21 aircraft delivered by COMAC to customers. The aircraft is a full-economy layout with a total of 90 seats, which was purchased and leased to Chengdu Airlines by Puyin Financial Leasing Co., Ltd. As of now, the ARJ21 fleet has accumulated more than 23,000 hours of flight, 12,000 takeoffs and landings, and safely carried more than 660,000 passengers.





​


----------



## aziqbal

22 x ARJ21 delivered how many this year?


----------



## JSCh

aziqbal said:


> 22 x ARJ21 delivered how many this year?


I counted 12.

According to this article from COMAC
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...news-discussions.433468/page-47#post-11951528​6 were delivered to Chengdu Airlines by 11 Nov in 2019. Since then two more were delivered to Chengdu Airlines. Plus three more delivered to Genghis Airline, and one to CFGAC (China Flight General Aviation Company). Altogether, 8 + 3 + 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> I counted 12.
> 
> According to this article from COMAC
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...news-discussions.433468/page-47#post-11951528​6 were delivered to Chengdu Airlines by 11 Nov in 2019. Since then two more were delivered to Chengdu Airlines. Plus three more delivered to Genghis Airline, and one to CFGAC (China Flight General Aviation Company). Altogether, 8 + 3 + 1.


That is still too little. Shanghai AVIC need to buck up more. They are too slow and inefficient. Maybe they are slacking? Those who failed to meet the target shall be punished or sack.


----------



## aziqbal

Beast said:


> That is still too little. Shanghai AVIC need to buck up more. They are too slow and inefficient. Maybe they are slacking? Those who failed to meet the target shall be punished or sack.



Pudong production line is now active 

they can do 30 units per year 

first one from that production line came off few months ago


----------



## Beast

aziqbal said:


> Pudong production line is now active
> 
> they can do 30 units per year
> 
> first one from that production line came off few months ago


Yes, they also brag last year 2 production lines is active and now only a dozen place is made a year. 
Lets hope 2020 which they can fully utilized the production line to max and fulfill its potential.


----------



## LKJ86

Z-11WB













Via @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科工三院306所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @看航空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞官微 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

AC312E










Via @航空工业哈飞官微 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212588691152982016


----------



## LKJ86

MA60





























Via @三七V博 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Congratulation to ARJ21!







Via @goneless from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paul2

LKJ86 said:


>


Just noticed, they still doing it by hand...



Beast said:


> That is still too little. Shanghai AVIC need to buck up more. They are too slow and inefficient. Maybe they are slacking? Those who failed to meet the target shall be punished or sack.


They can't blame Xian now with that huge new factory.

Point 1: Splitting civilian aircraft production from Xian was a good decision in principle.

Point 2: Point 1 makes no difference if you give running the new company to the same people. Instead of one XAC poorly making civilian and military crafts, we now have one poorly run military factory, and one poorly run civilian factory.


----------



## Han Patriot

Paul2 said:


> Just noticed, they still doing it by hand...
> 
> 
> .


Sometimes when you are ignorant, ask. Lol


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215711342889324544

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700











































Via @爱旅游爱军事的大俊子 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

COMAC 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

COMAC: _“December is always a nice time to reflect on the year's accomplishments. For a recap of what the #*ARJ21* and #*C919* did this year, check out @COMACAmerica 's December blog.” _

*2019: A Year in Review*
http://www.comacamerica.com/2019/12/19/2019-a-year-in-review/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> COMAC 2019
> View attachment 599861


*COMAC 2020 Work Conference — 2019 Transcript*

*Important breakthrough in model development
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

C919










Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's MA60 regional airplane family to embrace 3rd member in 2020*
Xinhua | Updated: 2020-01-17 17:30



A design sketch shows the MA700 airliner. [Photo provided to China Daily]

BEIJING - China's domestically developed MA60 "Modern Ark" regional turboprop airplane family will see its third member MA700 in 2020, according to its developer Friday.

The MA700 project has entered the final assembly phase. And the assembly works of aircraft for both the maiden flight and the static tests are underway, said the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

The first MA700 aircraft is scheduled to roll off the production line in mid-2020, and the maiden flight is expected to take place within the year.

China's MA60 "Modern Ark" regional airplane family is developed by AVIC XAC Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

The MA60 series turboprop airplane family now has two members, namely the MA60 and MA600. To date, a total of 109 MA60 and MA600 airplanes have been delivered to customers.

As an upgraded version of the series, the MA700 is designed with high speed and flexible adaptability. It will be more adaptable to airports with high temperatures, high altitudes and short runways.

The MA700 has received 285 intended orders from 11 customers at home and abroad, according to AVIC XAC Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd.

The MA60 turboprop airplane series comes as part of China's commitment to boost the country's capacity in developing civil airplanes through major projects of the "two trunk and two regional" aircraft.

The two trunk airliner models are the C919 narrow-body and the CR929 wide-body jetliners. And the regional airplane models are the MA60 series turboprop aircraft and the ARJ21 regional jetliner.

China is now the world's second-largest civil aviation market with sustained air traffic demands and expanding market size.

In 2019, China's civil aviation industry saw its annual revenue reach 1.06 trillion yuan (about 154.24 billion U.S. dollars), said the latest statistics from the Civil Aviation Administration of China.

The International Air Transport Association forecast that China is expected to become the world's largest by the mid-2020s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

AC311A
January 16, 2020







Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> 航空物语
> 1月19日 19:01 来自 iPhone客户端
> 【江西航空首架ARJ21正式交付 全国第三华东第一】
> 根据公号“华东民航”消息，江西航空首架ARJ21国产支线客机（B-605V）于今天正式交付。
> 
> 江西航空也由此成为国内第三家、华东地区首家国产支线客机运营商。首航日期、目的地目前暂不得而知。（图源：华东民航）


*Aviation Story*
January 19 19:01 from iPhone client

[Jiangxi Airlines' first ARJ21 is officially delivered, the third airline in China and the first in East China]
According to the public account "East China Civil Aviation", Jiangxi Airlines' first ARJ21 domestic regional passenger jet (B-605V) was officially delivered today.

Jiangxi Airlines has also become the third domestic and first domestic regional passenger jet operator in East China. The date and destination of the first flight are currently unknown. (Photo source: East China Civil Aviation)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
January 27, 2020




Via @飛·行GOGO from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700











Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞官微 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Y-12E
February 11, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

MA700




Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> View attachment 605985
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weixin



















Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

The Trump administration could torpedo COMAC C919 development by blocking the sales of the aircraft systems made by the US companies incl the CFM LEAP-1C engine — REUTERS 16 February 2020.

~~~~~~

*U.S. weighs blocking GE engine sales for China's new airplane: sources* | REUTERS, 16 FEB

(Reuters) - The U.S. government is considering whether to stop General Electric Co from continuing to supply engines for a new Chinese passenger jet, according to people familiar with the matter, casting uncertainty over China's efforts to enter the civil aviation market.

The potential restriction on the engine sales - possibly along with limits on other components for Chinese commercial aircraft such as flight control systems made by Honeywell International Inc - *is the latest move in the BATTLE between the world's TWO LARGEST economies over trade and technology.*

The issue is expected to come up at an interagency meeting about how strictly to limit exports of U.S. technology to China on Thursday and at another meeting with members of President Donald Trump's Cabinet set for Feb. 28, sources said.

The White House and the U.S. Commerce Department, which issues licenses for such exports, declined to comment, as did a GE spokeswoman. The departments of Defense, State, Energy and Treasury did not respond to requests for comment.

For years, the United States has supported American companies' business with China's budding civil aviation industry.

The government has provided licenses that allow those companies to sell engines, flight control systems and other components for China's first large commercial aircraft, the COMAC C919. The narrow-body jet has already engaged in test flights and is expected to go into service next year. COMAC is an acronym for Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd.

But the Trump administration is weighing whether to deny GE's latest license request to provide the CFM LEAP-1C engine for the C919, people familiar with the matter said, though GE has received licenses for the LEAP engines since 2014 and was last granted one in March 2019.

The CFM LEAP engine is a joint venture between GE and France's Safran Aircraft Engines. The proposal to halt the deliveries of the engines was also reported on Saturday by the Wall Street Journal.

Safran did not immediately respond to a request for comment, and French government officials could not be reached for comment.

Aside from aircraft engines, flight control systems are up for discussion at the February meetings. *Honeywell International has received licenses to export flight control systems to COMAC for the C919 for about a decade*, and one was approved in early 2020, according to a person familiar with the matter.

BUT FUTURE PERMISSION for such sales for COMAC's passenger aircrafts may be up for debate. Honeywell also has been seeking a license for flight control technology to participate in the development of the C929 [should be CR-929], China’s planned wide-body jet venture with Russia, the person said.

The flight control system operates moving mechanical parts, such as the wing flaps, from the cockpit.

A spokeswoman for Honeywell declined to comment.

An aerospace trade group official said his organization would like to weigh in on any policy shifts.

"If there are any changes, we would hope they would engage with us, as they’ve done before," said Remy Nathan, vice president for international affairs at the Aerospace Industries Association.

At the heart of the debate over a possible crackdown on the sale of U.S. parts to China's nascent aircraft industry is whether such shipments would fuel the rise of a serious competitor to U.S.-based Boeing Co or boost China's military capabilities.

People familiar with the matter said some administration officials are concerned the Chinese could reverse engineer some items, though others say an abundance of LEAP engines in China has not brought that about to date.

*If the United States were to move ahead with the measure, one person familiar with the matter said, China could retaliate by ordering more planes from Airbus SE, rather than crisis-hit Boeing, which relies on China for a fourth its deliveries.*

The Trump administration's meetings about technology issues also are set to include a discussion of whether to impose further restrictions on suppliers to *Huawei Technologies, the world's largest telecommunications equipment maker*, which is on a U.S. trade blacklist [the so-called “entity list”].

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-aircraft-idUSKBN2090SG


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229019207469125635

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业一飞院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
February 22, 2020



















Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's C919 jet to conduct test flights*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-24 00:11:04|Editor: yan

SHANGHAI, Feb. 23 (Xinhua) -- A C919 Chinese-produced large passenger jet landed in Shengli airport in Dongying city of east China's Shandong Province Sunday to conduct test flights.

The No. 106 C919 aircraft left the Shanghai Pudong airport at 11:08 a.m. and arrived in Dongying at 1:07 p.m., said sources with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the manufacturer.

The aircraft will conduct tests concerning the passenger cabin, lighting and external noises at Dongying and other test bases, the sources said.

Meanwhile, China's domestically-developed ARJ21 regional aircraft are conducting intensive test flights, with the No.103 and No. 131 aircraft undergoing test flights Saturday at Shanghai's Pudong and Dachang airports, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
February 21, 2020






















Via @中国商飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21-700
> February 21, 2020
> View attachment 608909
> View attachment 608910
> View attachment 608911
> View attachment 608912
> View attachment 608913
> View attachment 608914
> View attachment 608915
> 
> Via @中国商飞 from Weibo






















Via @ZHANGWENTIAN天天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's ARJ21 regional jetliner project gains more progress*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-24 17:07:22|Editor: huaxia

SHANGHAI, Feb. 24 (Xinhua) -- The ARJ21, China's first turbo-fan regional passenger jetliner, has gained further progress with two more airplanes beginning test flights this year, according to its developer Monday.

The test flights show that the civil airplane model is on the track of smooth development and delivery with more airplanes in the fields of intensive tests and commercial operation, said the developer, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC).

Of the two planes that underwent test flights on Saturday, the No. 103 aircraft focused on the flight test missions of the optimal design of the ARJ21. It is of crucial importance for the COMAC to verify the airplane's performance during its continuous improvement.

The test flight also marked the maiden flight of the No. 131 ARJ aircraft, which will be delivered to Chengdu Airlines after the test flight stage.

This latest move is in accordance with the plan for national deployment in the prevention and control of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) epidemic, as well as resuming work and operation with unremitting efforts, said the COMAC.

All teams in the mission operated under strict epidemic prevention measures to ensure the safety of both personnel and the flights.

As a pioneer of Chinese commercial airplanes, the ARJ21 aircraft was put into commercial service in June 2016. To date, the COMAC has delivered a total of 23 ARJ21 airplanes.

In the nationwide joint anti-epidemic fight, this Chinese civil airplane model is playing its role in emergency transport missions carrying personnel and supplies to support the virus-hit regions.

On Feb. 21, Chengdu Airlines sent a fleet of five airplanes, including four ARJ21 airplanes, to carry 231 medical staff from cities around southwest China's Sichuan Province to central China's Hubei Province, the epicenter of the ongoing novel coronavirus outbreak, according to the airline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC312E
February 25, 2020



















Via @航空工业哈飞官微 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches regional flight carrier OTT Airlines based on homemade planes*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-26 15:52:05|Editor: Yurou

SHANGHAI, Feb. 26 (Xinhua) -- One Two Three Airlines (OTT Airlines), a subsidiary of China Eastern Airlines, was officially unveiled in Shanghai on Wednesday.

OTT Airlines will mainly operate domestic passenger planes such as the ARJ21 and C919 and serve passengers in the Yangtze River Delta and nearby regions.

The ARJ21 is China's first turbo-fan regional passenger jetliner and was put into commercial service in June 2016. The C919 jet, with a range of 4,075 km, is comparable to the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737.

The first batch of ARJ21 airplanes will be handed over this year, according to the company.

"OTT can be understood as 'on time travel,' meaning that the journey is always on time. It can also be understood as 'over top travel,' implying that we will offer an incomparable flight experience to customers," said the company in a press release.

The predecessor of OTT Airlines is China Eastern Business Jet Co., Ltd., which mainly focuses on business jet operations and management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919
February 26, 2020





Via @江南都市报 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
February 26, 2020




Via @通行线Toursline from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
February 19, 2020




Via @看航空 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

*China's commercial aircraft developer resumes production, test center construction*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-26 21:01:53 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Feb. 26 (Xinhua) -- The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd., China's major commercial aircraft developer, resumed construction of its production and test center in eastern China's Jiangxi Province.

Resumption of work and epidemic control efforts are mutually reinforcing, according to the builder China Railway Construction Corporation.

The builder strives to ensure the orderly progress of the construction by implementing sub-team and sub-regional construction to avoid mass aggregation.

The center for production and test will be mainly for the interior installation, painting, flight test, delivery and maintenance of jetliner ARJ21, China's first regional jetliner.

The center is also expected to start production and flight test of C919 large passenger aircraft at an appropriate time.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
February 26, 2020



















Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @ZHANGWENTIAN天天 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @航空工业成飞 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229019207469125635


MA-700

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919




By 余创

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21
February 26, 2020







Via @航旅圈 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

C919
March 2, 2020













Via www.chinanews.com


----------



## 艹艹艹

LKJ86 said:


> C919
> March 2, 2020
> View attachment 610773
> View attachment 610774
> View attachment 610775
> View attachment 610776
> 
> Via www.chinanews.com


The 105 prototype test aircraft of the C919 is seen at Nanchang Yaohu Airport in East China's Jiangxi province, Mar. 2, 2020. The large homegrown passenger jet undertook taxiing test at the airport on Monday, a step closer to its maiden flight.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

MA700



















Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21 no.132
March 6, 2020



















Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.cannews.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业一飞院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21
March 6, 2020


































Via www.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21
March 8, 2020



















Via @YD-air_HK416 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21 no.132
> March 6, 2020
> View attachment 611411
> View attachment 611412
> View attachment 611413
> View attachment 611414
> View attachment 611415
> View attachment 611416
> 
> Via @大飞机 from Weixin


*1st ARJ21 aircraft made in Shanghai's new production line completes test flight*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

MA700
March 7, 2020




Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> March 7, 2020
> View attachment 612458
> 
> Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin







Via @航空工业 from Weixin


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Second assembly line ramps up production for ARJ21*
New batch of ARJ21s will benefit from a flight deck redesign featuring a better grouping of instruments and displays

MARCH 16, 2020

China’s burgeoning aviation industry is staying on course, despite the Covid-19 outbreak.

The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) is boosting production of its ARJ21-700 regional jet following the opening of a second assembly line at Shanghai Pudong International Airport AINonline reported.

According to a company statement, aircraft 132 recently completed its first production test flight, staying airborne for a total of 3 hours and 50 minutes before returning safely to its base, the report said. 

Officials said that while the work at the production line gradually accelerated since last year, the flight marks the first time an ARJ21 has moved through the entire assembly cycle to a production test flight at the company’s Pudong facilities, the report said.

The latest manufacturing line holds the capacity to assemble 30 aircraft per year with room to create a second line to further boost production rates, the report said.

COMAC had previously said that it would need a new line due to space constraints at its Shanghai aircraft manufacturing facility on Changzhong Road, as capacity at that plant cannot exceed 15 ARJ21s per year. To date, COMAC has delivered a total of 23 ARJ21s to Chinese operators. 


This year’s new batch of ARJ21s will benefit from a complete flight deck redesign featuring a better-organized grouping of switches, instruments, and displays to increase situational awareness and simplify workload, the report said.

One of the biggest development impediments since the aircraft began flight testing in 2008 involved avionics integration.

Designers expect the new layout, successfully tested on the ARJ21’s flight simulator, to significantly reduce the amount of pilot training required on the type, the report said.

In addition to the ARJ21 program, Pudong also is home to the development of COMAC’s C919 narrowbody as well as the chosen spot for the assembly of the Sino-Russian CRAIC CR929 widebody.

On March 2, the fifth prototype of China’s home-built C919, coded 105, carried out a successful wet runway taxi test from Comac’s facility at Nanchang Yaohu Airport following by a scientific research flight on March 5.

Meanwhile, Russia and China plan to complete the CR929 program sometime between 2025 and 2027.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞官微 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

SR20
















Via 西锐PC事业部


----------



## LKJ86

C919

























Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC352
March 17, 2020
















Via @航空工业哈飞官微 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞官微 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700













Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

AC313 and AC313A




Via @帧察点 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> AC313 and AC313A
> View attachment 615543
> 
> Via @帧察点 from Weixin




Looks like a civil variant of the Z-8L

... but are there any news; it was already posted in November last year?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184114244792606721


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Looks like a civil variant of the Z-8L
> 
> ... but are there any news; it was already posted in November last year?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184114244792606721


No news, but I just found that it was ten years already since the maiden flight of AC313.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> No news, but I just found that it was ten years already since the maiden flight of AC313.
> View attachment 615559



Indeed, but otherwise - concerning the Z-8L and civil AC313A - it is surprising that we have barely any information.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Indeed, but otherwise - concerning the Z-8L and civil AC313A - it is surprising that we have barely any information.


I think it is quit normal.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞官微 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AC352
March 22, 2020










Via @航空工业哈飞官微 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航空报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
March 23, 2020










Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

MA700
March 27, 2020













Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> March 27, 2020
> View attachment 617862
> View attachment 617863
> View attachment 617864
> View attachment 617865
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo













Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> March 27, 2020
> View attachment 617862
> View attachment 617863
> View attachment 617864
> View attachment 617865
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo








Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 617956
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weixin



But from what I learned it's just the 10001 static test airframe, the true flying prototype hasn't been built yet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243587831957721088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> But from what I learned it's just the 10001 static test airframe, the true flying prototype hasn't been built yet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243587831957721088





LKJ86 said:


> MA700 No.10101
> October 19, 2019
> View attachment 586901
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo





LKJ86 said:


> MA700 No.10101
> November 1, 2019
> View attachment 587943
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo





LKJ86 said:


> MA700 No.10101
> November 11, 2019
> View attachment 589053
> View attachment 589054
> View attachment 589055
> View attachment 589057
> View attachment 589058
> View attachment 589059
> View attachment 589060
> 
> Via @中国航空报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航空研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 618140
> 
> Via @中国航空研究院 from Weixin




Pardon, but what is this? ... the wings look strange!


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 617956
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weixin




by the way, any info, on what type of engine the MA.700 will use? still Pratt&Whitney Canada PW150C?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

C919










Via @航空工业洪都 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
March 31, 2020



















Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*Static tester of China-made MA700 delivered in Xi'an, China*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 江西卫视 and @沉默的山羊 fom Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919 & ARJ21
April 7, 2020










Via @航空工业洪都 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

MA700































Via @航空工业强度所 and @看航空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @看航空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

This is the static aircraft ?

so the one which will do first flight is still to be built

or that’s it in the photo ? 2 units


----------



## LKJ86

aziqbal said:


> This is the static aircraft ?
> 
> so the one which will do first flight is still to be built
> 
> or that’s it in the photo ? 2 units


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...c-arj21-c919-c929.80251/page-91#post-12181073

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Amphibious AG600 airplane plans sea test*
By Liu Xuanzun | Source:Global Times | Published: 2020/4/7 20:18:41
Source:https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1184914.shtml





_An amphibious aircraft AG600 is displayed for the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 30, 2016. The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737. File Photo:Xinhua_

The AG600, China's large amphibious airplane that will be capable of covering all of the South China Sea, is preparing in Hubei Province to conduct its first maritime test flight this year as planned, despite the novel coronavirus pneumonia (COVID-19) epidemic.

The AG600 is undergoing status adjustment and design optimization in Jingmen, Hubei, as all members of its development team at state-owned Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC) have returned to work after the epidemic in the province began to ease, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Monday.

"The aircraft is ready to start test flight subject training," Lu Yang, deputy head of the Zhuhai base test flight center under AVIC's subsidiary China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co, told CCTV.

It is scheduled to make its maiden flight at sea this year, CCTV reported.

Sea-based test flights are more challenging than those conducted over land, lakes or rivers because of factors like the complexity of the sea situation and the corrosive ocean environment, a military expert told the Global Times on Tuesday on condition of anonymity.

The AG600 conducted its land-based maiden flight in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, in December 2017 and its first water-based test flight over a reservoir in Jingmen in October 2018, reports said.

A sea-based test flight will be another milestone in the plane's development, and the COVID-19 outbreak does not seem to have had any major impact on the project, the expert said.

The amphibious aircraft is expected to be delivered by 2022, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

About the size of a Boeing 737, the AG600 can fight forest fires, undertake water rescues, monitor the maritime environment and carry out patrol missions, Xinhua reported in 2019.

When deployed from Sanya, South China's Hainan Province, the AG600 can reach any location in the South China Sea thanks to its endurance of 12 hours and ability to take off and land on water, reports said.

As of March 31, all arms producers in Hubei had resumed operation, with about 65 percent of workers returning to their positions, the Hubei Daily reported on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700



















Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

FL-62 wind tunnel
















Via @中国航空研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航空报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

April 11, 2020
AC352 and AC312E




























Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

AC311
April 13, 2020




























Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

MA700






















Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

MA700 No.10101










Via 中国航空新闻网

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AC311A








Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
April 16, 2020




























Via @杨胖胖不瘦 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

MA700




Via @中国航空研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700













Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

MA60 & AN-225




Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
















Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

AC312E
April 22, 2020




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国航空新闻网

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> View attachment 624655
> 
> Via @中国航空研究院 from Weixin


MA700




























Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Y-5BG has made its maiden flight on April 23, 2020







Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Y-5BG has made its maiden flight on April 23, 2020
> View attachment 626901
> View attachment 626902
> 
> Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin







Via mil.huanqiu.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Y-12F




Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> View attachment 626825
> View attachment 626826
> View attachment 626827
> View attachment 626828
> View attachment 626829
> View attachment 626830
> View attachment 626831
> View attachment 626832
> View attachment 626833
> 
> Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin


MA700
April 29, 2020



















Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> April 11, 2020
> AC352 and AC312E
> View attachment 622753
> View attachment 622755
> View attachment 622757
> View attachment 622758
> View attachment 622759
> View attachment 622761
> View attachment 622765
> View attachment 622767
> View attachment 622768
> 
> Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin


AC352




Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

AC352 with number 108? does this mean this is the 8th unit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Y-12F
> View attachment 627615
> 
> Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin







Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> FATIII
> 37分钟前 来自 iPhone客户端
> 【江西航空ARJ21-700客机正式首航】今天是个好日子，吉安井冈山机场迎来了国产ARJ21“井冈山”号彩绘飞机。这是商飞交付市场的第23架ARJ21飞机，也是江西航空接收的首架该机型飞机。江西航空也成为了成都航空与内蒙古天骄航空之后中国第三家运营阿娇的航司。
> 
> 这架崭新的B-605V井冈山号彩绘，垂尾上“鹤舞青花”航徽与机身上鲜艳红旗红飘带图案完美搭配。该机采用了全经济舱布局，共90座。
> 
> 江西航空首批计划引进5架ARJ21客机，将会以南昌、赣州、井冈山等机场为运营基地，开通更多航线。#航空那些事儿##不止飞行#


*machine translation:

FATIII
37 minutes ago from iPhone client
*
[Jiangxi Airlines officially launched its ARJ21-700 airliner] Today is a good day. Ji'an Jinggangshan Airport welcomes the domestic ARJ21 "Jinggangshan" painted aircraft. This is the 23rd ARJ21 aircraft delivered by COMAC and the first aircraft of this type received by Jiangxi Airlines. Jiangxi Airlines also became the third airline in China to operate ARJ21 after Chengdu Airlines and Inner Mongolia Tianjiao Airlines.

This brand-new B-605V Jinggangshan is painted with a "Crane Dance Blue and White" navigation emblem on the vertical tail and a bright red flag and red ribbon pattern on the fuselage. The aircraft uses a full economy class layout with a total of 90 seats.

The first batch of Jiangxi Airlines plans to introduce five ARJ21 passenger aircraft, which will use Nanchang, Ganzhou, Jinggangshan and other airports as operating bases to open more routes. # 航空 哪 事儿 ## 不止 飞行 #

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21 and C919




Via @Just_Yellow from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AC312E













Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> *machine translation:
> 
> FATIII
> 37 minutes ago from iPhone client
> *
> [Jiangxi Airlines officially launched its ARJ21-700 airliner] Today is a good day. Ji'an Jinggangshan Airport welcomes the domestic ARJ21 "Jinggangshan" painted aircraft. This is the 23rd ARJ21 aircraft delivered by COMAC and the first aircraft of this type received by Jiangxi Airlines. Jiangxi Airlines also became the third airline in China to operate ARJ21 after Chengdu Airlines and Inner Mongolia Tianjiao Airlines.
> 
> This brand-new B-605V Jinggangshan is painted with a "Crane Dance Blue and White" navigation emblem on the vertical tail and a bright red flag and red ribbon pattern on the fuselage. The aircraft uses a full economy class layout with a total of 90 seats.
> 
> The first batch of Jiangxi Airlines plans to introduce five ARJ21 passenger aircraft, which will use Nanchang, Ganzhou, Jinggangshan and other airports as operating bases to open more routes. # 航空 哪 事儿 ## 不止 飞行 #


ARJ21
May 15, 2020





































Via @杨胖胖不瘦 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

*ARJ21 regional jetliner starts commercial operation*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
May 16, 2020










Via @cmqmc from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21




























Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via WEIMENG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## letsrock

Is the ARJ-21 used as regulary as boeing and airbus fleet. Or does it mostly rest and run one or two schedules a day ?


----------



## LKJ86

C919



















Via @方晨只想呼呼now from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700








Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

DA42-VI




Via @中国电科 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @WeiqiImage from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @不自称飞友的飞友 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> C919
> View attachment 634440
> View attachment 634441
> View attachment 634442
> View attachment 634443
> View attachment 634444
> View attachment 634445
> 
> Via @方晨只想呼呼now from Weibo




Any news when the next one will fly?


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700






















Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

C919







Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## atan651

No face-masks?


----------



## Deino

Is this real?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @中国航天科工三院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Is this real?


Real.
ARJ21-700




Via @跑道尾端_枫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## letsrock

LKJ86 said:


> Real.
> ARJ21-700
> View attachment 635697
> 
> Via @跑道尾端_枫 from Weibo



Jiangxi airline ARJ21-700 does not look like that. Is that a newer version ?


----------



## LKJ86

letsrock said:


> Jiangxi airline ARJ21-700 does not look like that. Is that a newer version ?


What are the differences?


----------



## lcloo

letsrock said:


> Jiangxi airline ARJ21-700 does not look like that. Is that a newer version ?


It looked different because of the hand rails blocking view on lower part of fuselage, giving a false visual impression of a longer fuselage. The number of the window is 24, same as every other ARJ-21-700.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Chinese-Russian Plane CR929's Tech Specs Are Almost Ready, C919's Chief Designer Says
XU WEI
DATE: 3 HOURS AGO / SOURCE: YICAI





Chinese-Russian Plane CR929's Tech Specs Are Almost Ready, C919's Chief Designer Says​
(Yicai Global) May 27 -- The technical specifications of the CR929, a wide-body aircraft that China is developing with Russia, are basically determined, according to the chief designer of China's first homegrown large passenger jet, the C919.

The developers, China Commercial Aircraft and Russia's United Aircraft, have started working on the preliminary design of the new passenger aircraft, the People's Daily reported yesterday, citing Wu Guanghui.

China and Russia set up a Shanghai-based joint venture in May 2017 to design the CR929. The base model CR929-600 is benchmarked against the Boeing 787 with a basic range of 12,000 kilometers and 280 seats.

The pioneering C919's development is proceeding in an orderly manner, said Wu. Six C919s have been tested in Shanghai, Xi'an, Dongying, and Nanchang since last year, and the test flights are proceeding smoothly, he added. COMAC has already received 815 orders for the plane model from 28 domestic and foreign buyers.

Meanwhile, Shanghai-based COMAC has delivered 25 regional airliner ARJ21s to customers such as Chengdu Airlines, Tianjiao Airlines, and Jiangxi Airlines. These airlines have opened 50 routes to 50 cities and transported more than 830,000 passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CBJ





Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Is this real?





LKJ86 said:


> Real.
> ARJ21-700
> View attachment 635697
> 
> Via @跑道尾端_枫 from Weibo


ARJ21-700
May 27, 2020
















Via @paddy飞翔蓝天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> CBJ
> View attachment 635863
> 
> Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo


CBJ
May 27, 2020













Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
May 27, 2020































Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> CBJ
> May 27, 2020
> View attachment 635884
> View attachment 635885
> View attachment 635886
> View attachment 635889
> 
> Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo


The *ARJ21B*, or *COMAC Business Jet (CBJ),* is a business jet (BizJet). ARJ21 is tackling the business aviation market. On April 16, 2019 during the ABACE 2019 show in Shanghai, the Chinese manufacturer launched the *VVIP version of the ARJ21, the CBJ. *

COMAC presents the CBJ as a highly competitive, _high-end_ aircraft, with the largest cabin in its category. The plane could thus accommodate between 12 and 29 seats, as well as amenities such as a bedroom, a conference room, etc.


With the participation of China's THREE major airliners: Air China, China Eastern Airlines, and China Southern Airlines, the *COMAC ARJ21 Xiangfeng* 翔凤 literally means 'Soaring Phoenix', will grow even faster and be a more familiar aircraft for the general air travelers in China. Now just how fast and how smooth they can produce the aircraft, they won't lack of orders for decades to come!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @侏罗纪航空绘画 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700

























Via @杨胖胖不瘦 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## letsrock

LKJ86 said:


> What are the differences?


The front cone seems more elongated ? maybe its the livery or photo or maybe there is an actual difference.


----------



## LKJ86

CBJ
May 28, 2020













Via @航旅圈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

LKJ86 said:


> CBJ
> May 27, 2020
> View attachment 635884
> View attachment 635885
> View attachment 635886
> View attachment 635889
> 
> Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo


different model? this one is missing the last two windows


----------



## ozranger

casual said:


> different model? this one is missing the last two windows


This variant is targeting private jet market. So not many windows are needed and the interior fitting should also be sort of luxury.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航空研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> April 29, 2020
> View attachment 628176
> View attachment 628177
> View attachment 628178
> View attachment 628179
> View attachment 628180
> View attachment 628181
> 
> Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin


MA700














Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21










Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

New to me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> New to me!


Is *OTT Airlines* the new client that is flying ARJ21?

First time for me to know the existence of such airlines. Btw OTT is for "One Two Three" seeing its Chinese name.

*One Two Three Airlines* 一二三航空公司 is an airline headquartered in Shanghai that was launched as a subsidiary of China Eastern Airlines in FEBRUARY 2020. It will be the first airline to operate the COMAC C919 and will also operate the COMAC ARJ21. The airline is focused on the Yangtze Delta region.


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Is *OTT Airlines* the new client that is flying ARJ21?
> 
> First time for me to know the existence of such airlines. Btw OTT is for "One Two Three" seeing its Chinese name.




Exactly my thoughts too!


----------



## lcloo

OTT Airlines has placed order for 35 ARJ-21, and is planning to start regular scheduled ARJ-21 service in September this year.

At present it is operating a small fleet of business jets for charter, consist of two Gulfstream G550, one Airbus 318 ACJ and six Embraer Legacy 600 & 650.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> New to me!


ARJ21-700
June 7, 2020










Via @paddy飞翔蓝天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

MA60







Via @WeiqiImage from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## letsrock

Puzzled why china is so slow in developing this aircraft with schedule slippages. The core parts are imported , while ofcourse building the plane is challenging its not decades long challenges.


----------



## lcloo

letsrock said:


> Puzzled why china is so slow in developing this aircraft with schedule slippages. The core parts are imported , while ofcourse building the plane is challenging its not decades long challenges.


Building a plane is indeed takes a decade long challenge, no... actually it is like two decade long challenge, a fact for all aircraft manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo





Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

letsrock said:


> Puzzled why china is so slow in developing this aircraft with schedule slippages. The core parts are imported , while ofcourse building the plane is challenging its not decades long challenges.


What about Japan's MRJ, and they can get everything from the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
June 9, 2020




























Via @YD-aviator from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Y-12











Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SgtGungHo

letsrock said:


> Puzzled why china is so slow in developing this aircraft with schedule slippages. The core parts are imported , while ofcourse building the plane is challenging its not decades long challenges.



Look at Mitsubishi MRJ (SpaceJet). Chinese are actually doing better than expected. However, I don't think Trump would allow American companies to export parts to China. Then again, they need some sales in this dire time.


----------



## letsrock

SgtGungHo said:


> Look at Mitsubishi MRJ (SpaceJet). Chinese are actually doing better than expected. However, I don't think Trump would allow American companies to export parts to China. Then again, they need some sales in this dire time.



They are private companies dependent on foreign markets for sales - they have to keep on revisiting the financials. It does not apply to AVIC or COMAC. I just think they must be able to speed up.


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @航空物语 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @Jehrenstoneman-Kevin from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21
June 10, 2020
















Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
















Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese carrier to buy 100 homegrown aircraft*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/6/10 23:58:21



Technicians work on the manufacturing line of China's ARJ21 aircraft at a factory in Shanghai, east China, March 6, 2020. The factory of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd. in Shanghai has resumed production amid epidemic prevention and control efforts. Photo:Xinhua

Chinese carrier China Express announced on Wednesday that it has signed a framework agreement with Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) to buy and operate a total of 100 planes - including ARJ21-700 planes, China's first domestically made regional jetliner, and C919 commercial airliner planes - starting from 2020.

In addition, the two companies will cooperate in exploring overseas markets, in particular in markets along the route of the Belt and Road Initiative and in Africa. They will also integrate resources to build an industrial ecosystem for China's homegrown civil airplanes, according to a filing China Express sent to the Shenzhen Stock Exchange.

Other areas of cooperation include jointly promoting the design and optimization of aircraft, and exploring new services and maintenance models, the filing noted. China Express said that the purchase will help the carrier to steadily expand capacity and market size.

Lin Zhijie, a veteran market watcher, told the Global Times that the agreement shows that China's self-made airplanes have started market-oriented development and operation. "It has some special significance as China Express is a privately owned airline," Lin noted.

An employee of China Express said that Chinese carriers should take the responsibility to support the development of homegrown aircraft, industry news website reported. "For an airplane's market development, building and being used is equally important."

On Wednesday, COMAC also delivered three ARJ21 airplanes to Chengdu Airlines, Jiangxi Air and Genghis Khan Airlines, respectively, news website yicai.com reported.

As of the end of April, COMAC has delivered 25 ARJ21 aircraft to the three aforementioned carriers. It is also expected to deliver to China's three major carriers - Air China, China Eastern Airlines and China Southern Airlines - their first ARJ21 airplanes by the end of June, according to media reports.

So far, ARJ21 planes have flown on 50 routes, safely transporting more than 820,000 passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21-700
> View attachment 640439
> 
> Via @Jehrenstoneman-Kevin from Weibo


Do you know why the Genghis Khan Airlines has planes with both the White color but also in Green color above? Why does one airline have two painting styles?


----------



## JSCh

> 航空工业
> 今天 12:54 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【刚刚，中国新一代初级教练机AG100首飞成功
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 】6月20日，浙江德清莫干山机场，由航空工业通飞所属浙江中航通飞研究院研制的新一代初级教练机AG100轻盈飞上蓝天，经过十分钟左右飞行后平稳落地滑回，完美呈现了她的空中首秀。#航空报国 航空强国#
> 该机主要针对中国飞行培训市场的迫切需要，以全球市场为目标，广泛征求国内外主要客户意见，量身定做的民用飞行初级教练机。


*AVIC
Today at 12:54 from Weibo *
[Just now, China’s new generation of junior trainer AG100 successfully flew for the first time [Airplane] [Airplane]] On June 20, Zhejiang Deqing Moganshan Airport, a new generation of junior trainers developed by Zhejiang Aviation Research Institute of Zhejiang AVIC General Aircraft. The aircraft AG100 flew lightly into the blue sky, and after about ten minutes of flight, it smoothly landed and slid back, perfectly presenting her air debut. #航空报国 航空强国#

This aircraft is mainly aimed at the urgent needs of China's flight training market, targeting the global market, widely soliciting opinions from major customers at home and abroad, and tailor-made civil flight primary trainer aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

JSCh said:


> *AVIC
> Today at 12:54 from Weibo *
> [Just now, China’s new generation of junior trainer AG100 successfully flew for the first time [Airplane] [Airplane]] On June 20, Zhejiang Deqing Moganshan Airport, a new generation of junior trainers developed by Zhejiang Aviation Research Institute of Zhejiang AVIC General Aircraft. The aircraft AG100 flew lightly into the blue sky, and after about ten minutes of flight, it smoothly landed and slid back, perfectly presenting her air debut. #航空报国 航空强国#
> 
> This aircraft is mainly aimed at the urgent needs of China's flight training market, targeting the global market, widely soliciting opinions from major customers at home and abroad, and tailor-made civil flight primary trainer aircraft.


3 seats，using Rotax 915iS, so it is a mini-SR20. I guess it may have a US name such as SRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @帝都烤红薯 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919
June 27, 2020







Via @航空物语 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
June 27, 2020

























Via @FATIII from Weibo


----------



## JSCh

> 中国商飞
> 38分钟前 来自 HUAWEI Mate Xs 5G
> 携手翱翔 ✈ ️刚刚，中国商飞向国航、东航、南航交付首架ARJ21飞机。3架飞机同时交付，标志着ARJ21飞机正式入编国际主流航空公司机队。


*COMAC
37 minutes ago from HUAWEI Mate Xs 5G*

Soaring together ✈ ️ Just now, COMAC delivered the first ARJ21 aircraft to Air China, China Eastern Airlines and China Southern Airlines. The delivery of the three aircraft at the same time marks the official entry of the ARJ21 aircraft into the international mainstream airline fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From FATIII via weibo, cockpit of ARJ-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## letsrock

JSCh said:


> From FATIII via weibo, cockpit of ARJ-21



why arent the labeling in chinese?


----------



## JSCh

letsrock said:


> why arent the labeling in chinese?


No idea. Probably from commercial point of view, it would be easier for airlines to employ foreign pilot?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @goneless from Weibo





Via @干巴巴的苏霍伊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700













Via @是王潘不是谱玮 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919
June 28, 2020













Via CCTV 1 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700






















Via @修飞机的四等人 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> C919
> June 28, 2020
> View attachment 645701
> View attachment 645702
> View attachment 645703
> View attachment 645704
> 
> Via CCTV 1 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


*China’s C919 Jumbo Jet Starting High-temperature Flight Test in Xinjiang*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabi1

letsrock said:


> why arent the labeling in chinese?


Probably have ease of pilot transition from Boeing and Airbus jets in mind.



LKJ86 said:


> *China’s C919 Jumbo Jet Starting High-temperature Flight Test in Xinjiang*


True rival to Boeing 737 and Airbus A320N market share with almost half the price tag. Boeing 737 brand is tarnished. Sukhoi Superjet project is in trouble because of reliability issues.


----------



## LKJ86

Shabi1 said:


> Probably have ease of pilot transition from Boeing and Airbus jets in mind.


ARJ21, C919, and so on are developed according to the international standards, and face toward the international markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> *COMAC
> 37 minutes ago from HUAWEI Mate Xs 5G*
> 
> Soaring together ✈ ️ Just now, COMAC delivered the first ARJ21 aircraft to Air China, China Eastern Airlines and China Southern Airlines. The delivery of the three aircraft at the same time marks the official entry of the ARJ21 aircraft into the international mainstream airline fleet.


*China's 'big three' airlines receive ARJ21 aircraft*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> *AVIC
> Today at 12:54 from Weibo *
> [Just now, China’s new generation of junior trainer AG100 successfully flew for the first time [Airplane] [Airplane]] On June 20, Zhejiang Deqing Moganshan Airport, a new generation of junior trainers developed by Zhejiang Aviation Research Institute of Zhejiang AVIC General Aircraft. The aircraft AG100 flew lightly into the blue sky, and after about ten minutes of flight, it smoothly landed and slid back, perfectly presenting her air debut. #航空报国 航空强国#
> 
> This aircraft is mainly aimed at the urgent needs of China's flight training market, targeting the global market, widely soliciting opinions from major customers at home and abroad, and tailor-made civil flight primary trainer aircraft.


*Successful maiden flight by China's AG100 trainer aircraft*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @TRAINFANLJY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @YD-aviator from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Delivery Flight | China Southern 1st ARJ21 - The Regional Jet Made by China. [ENG SUB]*
FATIII Aviation

Chinese plane maker COMAC delivered 3 ARJ21 to the "Big 3" airlines Air China, China Southern and China Eastern on 28 June 2020. China Southern invited us to join their delivery flight from Shanghai to Guangzhou. Check out what the regional jet made by China is like!

We shot this video during the COVID-19 pandemic. Our members followed all government guidelines and had their face mask on during the entire time. China has imposed strict contract tracing policy and testing, everyone in the event were tested negative or has no contact with confirmed cases.

If you like our video, please consider like, subscribe and share.

Thank you. Check out our channel for more aviation videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

By AVIC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
July 4, 2020













Via @W此时无语胜有声 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

What is this?? ... looks more like an UCAV than a civil project? 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280481412525830144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*1st passenger jet to offer high-speed internet makes maiden flight*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-07-07 21:19



China's first passenger jetliner offering high-speed internet service on board, a Qingdao Airlines' aircraft, is put into commercial operation, on July 7, 2020. [Photo/Official website of the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC)]

China's first passenger jetliner that offers high-speed internet service on board was put into commercial operation on Tuesday, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, a State-owned space conglomerate.

The aircraft is a modified Airbus A320 and is used by Qingdao Airlines' QW9771 flight from Qingdao in East China's Shandong province to Chengdu in Southwest China's Sichuan province.

Connected to the space giant's communications satellite ChinaSat 16, also known as Shijian 13, the jetliner conducted its first high-speed-internet flight on Tuesday afternoon, transporting government officials, contractors and representatives from enterprises involved in the program on a three-hour trip to Chengdu, the company said in a statement.

Passengers on the flight were given access to internet service at a speed of about 100 megabytes per second, several times faster than other internet-available flights in China and as speedy as fixed-line service.

They were allowed to use their own mobile phones to connect with the internet. Some were invited to take part in the first onboard live streaming in China, the statement noted.

According to a statement published by Qingdao Airlines, modifications on the aircraft began in November and the first test flight was made in January. The plane's certifications and tests were conducted from December to June, it said.

The first communications satellite in China using Ka-band broadband technology, ChinaSat 16 was developed by the China Academy of Space Technology based on its DFH-3B communications satellite platform. It is orbiting the Earth nearly 40,000 kilometers above the ground, since it was lifted atop a Long March 3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province in April 2017.

The spacecraft had been called by space authorities the country's most advanced communications satellite before the Shijian 20, which was launched into space in December.

Weighing 4.6 metric tons, the satellite is expected to operate in a geostationary orbit for 15 years. It features a Ka-band broadband communications system capable of transmitting 20 gigabytes of data per second, exceeding the total capacity of all the country's previous communications satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

SR20










Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Y-12E+




Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 中国之声
> 今天 09:45
> 【#国航ARJ21飞机完成首航#正式投入航线运营】 7月10日7时47分，中国国际航空公司（以下简称“国航”）全新引进的ARJ21-700新型涡扇支线客机执飞的CA1109航班从北京首都国际机场飞抵锡林浩特机场，成功完成首航任务，正式投入航线运营。ARJ21飞机是我国首次按照国际标准自行研制的具有自主知识产权的新型涡扇支线飞机。按照计划，2020年国航将接收3架ARJ21-700新型涡扇支线飞机，执飞北京首都国际机场至内蒙古锡林浩特、包头、乌兰浩特、呼和浩特等航线任务。（总台央广记者郭淼）


*Voice of China
Today at 09:45
*
[#国航ARJ21飞机完首航# is officially put into line operation] At 7:47 on July 10, Air China introduced the new ARJ21-700 new turbofan regional passenger aircraft CA1109 flight from Beijing Capital International Airport to Xilinhot Airport, successfully completed the first flight mission, and been formally put into operation. 

The ARJ21 aircraft is the first turbofan regional aircraft with independent intellectual property rights developed by China in accordance with international standards. 

According to the plan, Air China will receive three ARJ21-700 new turbofan regional aircrafts in 2020, and will fly from Beijing Capital International Airport to Inner Mongolia Xilinhot, Baotou, Ulanhot, Hohhot and other routes. (Guo Miao, the reporter of Central Broadcasting Station)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
July 10, 2020











Via @帝都烤红薯 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AC311A







Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> *Voice of China
> Today at 09:45
> *
> [#国航ARJ21飞机完首航# is officially put into line operation] At 7:47 on July 10, Air China introduced the new ARJ21-700 new turbofan regional passenger aircraft CA1109 flight from Beijing Capital International Airport to Xilinhot Airport, successfully completed the first flight mission, and been formally put into operation.
> 
> The ARJ21 aircraft is the first turbofan regional aircraft with independent intellectual property rights developed by China in accordance with international standards.
> 
> According to the plan, Air China will receive three ARJ21-700 new turbofan regional aircrafts in 2020, and will fly from Beijing Capital International Airport to Inner Mongolia Xilinhot, Baotou, Ulanhot, Hohhot and other routes. (Guo Miao, the reporter of Central Broadcasting Station)





LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21-700
> July 10, 2020
> View attachment 649583
> View attachment 649584
> View attachment 649585
> 
> Via @帝都烤红薯 from Weibo


*China's ARJ21-700 airliner completes first Air China flight*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700













Via @叮叮当当Bastianding from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国电科 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航空研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283273659965030400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南航官方网站 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @Aero_Jack_Li from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283273659965030400





LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 651324
> 
> Via @南航官方网站 from Weibo





LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21-700
> View attachment 651356
> 
> Via @Aero_Jack_Li from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @A350_1000 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700

























Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @WeiqiImage from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @卉sama_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
July 19, 2020




























Via @卡脑壳老徐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Passenger numbers of ARJ21 have exceeded 1 million!!!








Via @中国商飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

SR20
July 18, 2020



















Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Passenger numbers of ARJ21 have exceeded 1 million!!!
> View attachment 652846
> View attachment 652847
> 
> Via @中国商飞 from Weibo


*China's ARJ21 regional aircraft serves 1 mln passengers*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700













Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AC352













Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

FL-51




Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC311













Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700











































Via @cmqmc from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @Johnny-TIAN还想曜更多的汉堡肉 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> View attachment 637919
> View attachment 637920
> View attachment 637921
> View attachment 637922
> 
> Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin


MA700
May 8, 2020




Via @航空工业一飞院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*COMAC C919 testing 90 degree rolling during test flight*
Jul 29, 2020


Yu Xia

The COMAC C919 tested 90 degree rolling during a flight test on July 29th

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288717102879092736

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @人民画报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @民航事儿 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*China's ARJ21 completes test flight at the world's highest airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

MA60 and Y-12

















Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*China's ARJ21 capable of serving all high-plateau airports*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289731522761601025

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
August 4, 2020






















Via @航空物语 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*China's ARJ21 airplane advances in commercial services*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

*China to construct first domestic aircraft tire facility to break foreign monopoly*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/4 15:20:46

South China's Guangzhou will be home to China's first large-scale scientific facility for aircraft tire kinetics experiments, marking an important step away from a high dependence on imports and toward domestic production, which is expected in the next decade.

The Guangzhou Public Resources Trading Center issued a bidding announcement for the scheme and preliminary design stages of the aviation tire science center project, according to a recent report published on bidcenter.com.cn.

The invitation for bids suggests the project - to be built in Huangpu District - will be the first scientific facility for aircraft tire dynamics testing.

At present, all tires used by China's civil aviation aircraft are rented from foreign companies such as Michelin, Goodyear and Bridgestone, which charge for each use of the landing gear, and the tires must be replaced every three months, Guangdong-based news website Southcn.com reported on Tuesday.

Flight safety requirements determine that the reliability of aviation tires cannot be verified by aircraft installation and can only be solved by ground simulation tests. Aviation tires have a complex material system, design concept, manufacturing process and evaluation method, meaning they are very different from ordinary car tires, experts said.

After the center is established, relevant research including the design and development of new elastic materials and subversive intelligent elastic materials, as well as aviation tire dynamics testing with aviation tires and high-end tires will be conducted, the report said.

With high-performance military aviation tires as its breakthrough point, the Huangpu Advanced Materials Research Institute of the Changchun Institute of Chemistry, under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, will transform key materials and core technologies developed in the research and development process into civil aviation tires and other high-end tires.

The project's technical level will reach Michelin's current level within 10 years. A world-class aviation tire research and development and innovation base will also be established in Guangzhou, according to the report.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1196628.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

C919


































Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jjx wood

C919 is very beautiful, hope it will start service next year, that will make my day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700













Via @穆斯塔法的微博 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AC352










Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

MA60













Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jjx wood

LKJ86 said:


> MA60
> View attachment 660264
> View attachment 660265
> View attachment 660266
> View attachment 660267
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weixin


How to tell the difference of MA60 and MA600?


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700





Via @ChenGY35 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AC352










Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919







Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC352




Via @看航空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @ChenGY35 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @B747SPNKG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

FL-51




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919







Via @看航空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AC311A










Via @中国航空报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21-700
> View attachment 661544
> View attachment 661545
> 
> Via @ChenGY35 from Weibo


Also an interesting steep bridge to facilitate the beneath waterway in the background  what beautiful shots!!


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @unnamed-URC from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919













Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AG100




Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC352




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919








Via @翱翔 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

烽火议军情 
8月19日 12:34 来自 微博 weibo.com
C919拉伞，这是进行失速试验吗？
C919 pulls a chute, is this a stall/spin recovery test?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

C919
August 20, 2020




Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
August 20, 2020




Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> C919
> August 20, 2020
> View attachment 662420
> 
> Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo




I just noticed taht from the 6 C919s only 3 are active (+ 01 being parked) ... any idea why?






https://www.airfleets.net/listing/c919-1.htm


----------



## lcloo

According to air plane history section of Airfleets.com:-
B-001A parked since July 2020,
B-001C there is no flight record for this plane,
B-001D there is no flight record for this plane.

Obviously www.airfleets.com's information is incomplete since they cannot show flight history of B-001C and B-001D. I think they are not tracking the COMAC C-919's test flights closely. This is understandable since they are trying to track all air crafts globally, which is nearly like mission impossible.

The planned production for prototype called for six air craft, and they have all been delivered now.

I would say it is normal for some prototypes to be on active flights, while others are in hangars under modifications as results of test flights, to correct any flaws found and adding new equipment to be tested, thus their status of "parked" and "on order".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

MA600 is exported to Africa for the first time.










Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*2020 Aviation Festival held on grassland in north China*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700













Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AG50







Via @CAN-MUGUA from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21










Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @看航空 from Weixin


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298485323094261760People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China’s self-developed Lingyan AG50 light-sport aircraft successfully completed its maiden flight in the city of Jingmen in central China's Hubei Province on Wednesday.






1:00 PM · Aug 26, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AG50
















Via @CAN-MUGUA from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AG50

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

LKJ86 said:


> AG50


is landing gear retractable ?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> I just noticed taht from the 6 C919s only 3 are active (+ 01 being parked) ... any idea why?
> 
> View attachment 662443
> 
> 
> https://www.airfleets.net/listing/c919-1.htm





lcloo said:


> According to air plane history section of Airfleets.com:-
> B-001A parked since July 2020,
> B-001C there is no flight record for this plane,
> B-001D there is no flight record for this plane.
> 
> Obviously www.airfleets.com's information is incomplete since they cannot show flight history of B-001C and B-001D. I think they are not tracking the COMAC C-919's test flights closely. This is understandable since they are trying to track all air crafts globally, which is nearly like mission impossible.
> 
> The planned production for prototype called for six air craft, and they have all been delivered now.
> 
> I would say it is normal for some prototypes to be on active flights, while others are in hangars under modifications as results of test flights, to correct any flaws found and adding new equipment to be tested, thus their status of "parked" and "on order".


C919 B-001C


































Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @goneless from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Y-10













Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Sit from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Y-12F































Via @看航空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @skerryer from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

SR20




























Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

LKJ86 said:


> AG50
> View attachment 664070
> View attachment 664071
> View attachment 664072
> View attachment 664074
> View attachment 664073
> 
> Via @CAN-MUGUA from Weibo



Looks like a Cessna 172 I flew in flight school. Loved that aircraft.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

MA700




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @Johnny-TIAN还想曜更多的汉堡肉 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AC311













Via @韩有为Daniel from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @MinorLogan from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

*China Focus: China's ARJ21 regional aircraft serves new route*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-09-14 19:33:50 _| _Editor: huaxia_

SHANGHAI, Sept. 14 (Xinhua) -- China's independently developed ARJ21 regional aircraft has been plying on a new domestic route operated by China Southern Airlines, according to its developer Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC).

The route connects Shanghai and Jieyang, south China's Guangdong Province, and it is the airline's third route in which ARJ21 is operating, said COMAC.

China Southern received its first ARJ21 aircraft on June 28, began using the aircraft on commercial flights from July 15, and gradually put it into service on Guangzhou-Jieyang and Guangzhou-Zhanjiang routes, linking three cities in Guangdong.

To date, the airline has used the aircraft to carry more than 10,000 passengers.

According to the airline's fleet development plan, it will receive two more ARJ21 airplanes in 2020 and is expected to have 35 ARJ21 airplanes by 2024.

Guangzhou-headquartered China Southern is the largest airline in Asia, with a fleet of more than 860 airplanes by the end of 2019.

The carrier is now using the ARJ21 to facilitate air travel in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area and the Yangtze River Delta.

Generating more experiences from commercial operations of ARJ21, China Southern is expected to develop more air routes for the aircraft based on its range, economic efficiency and other major performance parameters.

The ARJ21 is China's first turbofan regional passenger jetliner. Designed with a capacity of 78-90 seats and a range of 3,700 km, it can fly in alpine and plateau regions and adapt to varying airport conditions.

A pioneer of Chinese commercial airplanes, the ARJ21 was put into commercial service in June 2016 by Chengdu Airlines.

On June 28, the COMAC delivered one ARJ21 each for the country's three major carriers: Air China, China Eastern Airlines, and China Southern. These deliveries mark the arrival of the homegrown jetliner in the domestic mainstream civil aviation market.

As of the end of August, COMAC has delivered a total of 33 ARJ21 planes. Airlines are flying them on 73 routes, connecting 62 cities, according to the COMAC.





__





China Focus: China's ARJ21 regional aircraft serves new route - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @FLY·TOGA from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

MA60







Via @中国航空报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport




Via @麥家銘KENT from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @Jehrenstoneman-Kevin from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700













Via @民航事儿 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

A MA600 is being handed over to Benin.



















Via @民航事儿 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The 34th ARJ21 is handed over to the customer on September 28, 2020.








Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Video: https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4555871569772552?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

when will c919 enter service ?


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

letsrock said:


> when will c919 enter service ?


It is estimated 2022 if all goes well but I would expect some hiccups from Donald Trump if he is reelected, citing again on "national securities", to ban export of US components including the jet engine, the aim is to stop COMAC compete with Boeing.

COMAC is expected to have plan B with alternate suppliers from Europe and China's domestic companies. Though this would mean more testing and validations for alternative components and delay for a few more years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

lcloo said:


> It is estimated 2022 if all goes well but I would expect some hiccups from Donald Trump if he is reelected, citing again on "national securities", to ban export of US components including the jet engine, the aim is to stop COMAC compete with Boeing.
> 
> COMAC is expected to have plan B with alternate suppliers from Europe and China's domestic companies. Though this would mean more testing and validations for alternative components and delay for a few more years.





There is no alternative supplier from Europe as all the engines in this category have US lead partners with GE and P&W.

China may have to go it alone and so it could be till 2030 when it finally goes into service with a Chinese engine.


----------



## letsrock

lcloo said:


> It is estimated 2022 if all goes well but I would expect some hiccups from Donald Trump if he is reelected, citing again on "national securities", to ban export of US components including the jet engine, the aim is to stop COMAC compete with Boeing.
> 
> COMAC is expected to have plan B with alternate suppliers from Europe and China's domestic companies. Though this would mean more testing and validations for alternative components and delay for a few more years.


Any idea why chinese competency in building military engines, landing gear, tires etc is not flowing in to civilian aircraft industry yet


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

lcloo said:


> It is estimated 2022 if all goes well but I would expect some hiccups from Donald Trump if he is reelected, citing again on "national securities", to ban export of US components including the jet engine, the aim is to stop COMAC compete with Boeing.
> 
> COMAC is expected to have plan B with alternate suppliers from Europe and China's domestic companies. Though this would mean more testing and validations for alternative components and delay for a few more years.


Better think thrice.  
Unless Trump is really stupid. 

China own indigenous CJ-1000AX high bypass turbofan completed its test run successfully way back in 2018.

According to Boeing estimation, China will needs to purchase over 8000 airliners by 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

letsrock said:


> Any idea why chinese competency in building military engines, landing gear, tires etc is not flowing in to civilian aircraft industry yet


Military engines are not as fuel efficient as civilian engines since they are made for different specs. Fuel cost is a major factor that affects profitability of airline companies.

Not sure about landing gear and tyres, may be due to costs because it would be cheaper to buy off the shelf product rather than built your own at higher cost due to economy of scale. Again, cost is important in civilian airline operation, airline operators will avoid expensive maintenance costs like replacing worn out tyres and landing gears.

Most important is airline operators will always like to go for proven time tested passenger jets. And if COMAC will to use all Chinese made components, it will be less attractive to airliners because they will have to retrain their pilots and engineers, which again will be additional expenses.

In short, cost factor carries a lot of weight affecting sales of the aircraft. And sales and profit is everything in civilian jet industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Ruag said:


> Oh yes! I forgot that some Airbus A320s were rolled out from a plant in China. Is it just assembling or manufacturing is involved also?
> 
> Anyways... cool stuff



The assembly plant for local A320's (and variants like A319 and A321) has been in Tianjin for many years, probably a decade.

The MA60 was developed in to the MA600, and then completely re-designed with new nose/cockpit and engines to a new MA700 which will fly soon (delayed by COVID).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

lcloo said:


> Military engines are not as fuel efficient as civilian engines since they are made for different specs. Fuel cost is a major factor that affects profitability of airline companies.
> 
> Not sure about landing gear and tyres, may be due to costs because it would be cheaper to buy off the shelf product rather than built your own at higher cost due to economy of scale. Again, cost is important in civilian airline operation, airline operators will avoid expensive maintenance costs like replacing worn out tyres and landing gears.
> 
> Most important is airline operators will always like to go for proven time tested passenger jets. And if COMAC will to use all Chinese made components, it will be less attractive to airliners because they will have to retrain their pilots and engineers, which again will be additional expenses.
> 
> In short, cost factor carries a lot of weight affecting sales of the aircraft. And sales and profit is everything in civilian jet industry.



It has everything to do with obtaining airworthiness or safety certifications from FAA, ICAO, JAC or EASA.

If they used European or USA component it will make the process easier and faster otherwise they will just delayed the approval.

In China, they will need CAA Certification. CAA certification is in fact more stringent than FAA. That is why all the Boeing 737 Max is grounded in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Bilal9 said:


> The assembly plant for local A320's (and variants like A319 and A321) has been in Tianjin for many years, probably a decade.
> 
> The MA60 was developed in to the MA600, and then completely re-designed with new nose/cockpit and engines to a new MA700 which will fly soon (delayed by COVID).


Previously Chinese airliners and helicopters were powered by Pratt & Whitney turboprop and turboshaft engines.

But Canada has to sfop supplying these engines due to export objection by USA over its technologies to stop China from using them in their military.

I see a similarities in the ban of semiconductors to Huawei and SMIC today. 
Yes. It will staggered China for awhile and after that, USA has completely lost control. 

Soon it will be an all Made in China own IPR or US technology free suite. 

India Tejas which use the GE-404 turbofan face a similar risks of embargo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21-700
> View attachment 670010
> 
> Via @FLY·TOGA from Weibo


*China Express Airlines is a Guizhou-based airline* providing domestic services since Mar-2007. The carrier operates services from its hub at Chongqing Airport, as well as secondary hubs at Guiyang Airport, Dalian Airport, Hohhot Airport and Xi'an Airport.

IATA: G5
ICAO: HXA
Main hub: Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport
Source



LKJ86 said:


> MA60
> View attachment 670353
> View attachment 670354
> 
> Via @中国航空报 from Weixin


*Lao Skyway* (formerly Lao Air) is a small domestic carrier based at *Vientiane Wattay International Airport*. Founded in 2002, Lao Skyway operates a growing number of scheduled domestic services throughout Laos as well as providing charter and helicopter services. The carrier operates a diverse fleet of aircraft including Dornier 228s, *Chinese MA-60s*, DHC Twin Otters, Cessna Caravans as well as rotary wing equipment. Lao Skyway launched commercial service operations in Apr-2007.

IATA: LK
ICAO: LLL
Main hub: Vientiane Wattay International Airport
Source


----------



## Bilal9

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> Previously Chinese airliners and helicopters were powered by Pratt & Whitney turboprop and turboshaft engines.
> 
> But Canada has to sfop supplying these engines due to export objection by USA over its technologies to stop China from using them in their military.
> 
> I see a similarities in the ban of semiconductors to Huawei and SMIC today.
> Yes. It will staggered China for awhile and after that, USA has completely lost control.
> 
> Soon it will be an all Made in China own IPR or US technology free suite.
> 
> India Tejas which use the GE-404 turbofan face a similar risks of embargo.



That is a theoretical scenario. Coming up with Jet engine by itself in China "soon" will be tough. The ARJ-21 design itself was built from DC-9/MD-8X design and tooling lent to China by MDD in the 90's, and new Russian-designed supercritical wing and engines were added. C919 design was from Chinese local designers.

However developing aero engines and turbines is not simple effort. It took the US over a hundred years to get to the current stage from zero (hijacked Nazi aerospace/jet engine talent and British Whittle turbojet licensing helped after WWII).

It is my estimate that it will take China another ten years at the very least, and more likely fifteen/twenty years even if engine help comes from Russian/Ukrainian engine designers like Ivchenko and Motor Sich. Russian engines are not even 70% as fuel efficient as US/French/British engines are, even today, despite their claims to the contrary. And forget about FAA approving the flight regimes of these Chinese jets.

Unlike ten years ago, the Trump administration is currently very active in blocking technology sales to China (this is his election platform).

So I see the ARJ-21 and C919 projects being delayed by at least fifteen years, not to even talk about C929 (787 competitor).

Sad but this is fact. Homegrown passenger jet engines in China will be a long shot.


----------



## samsara

Bilal9 said:


> That is a theoretical scenario. Coming up with Jet engine by itself in China "soon" will be tough. The ARJ-21 design itself was built from DC-9/MD-8X design and tooling lent to China by MDD in the 90's, and new Russian-designed supercritical wing and engines were added. C919 design was from Chinese local designers.
> 
> However developing aero engines and turbines is not simple effort. It took the US over a hundred years to get to the current stage from zero (hijacked Nazi aerospace/jet engine talent and British Whittle turbojet licensing helped after WWII).
> 
> It is my estimate that it will take China another ten years at the very least, and more likely fifteen/twenty years even if engine help comes from Russian/Ukrainian engine designers like Ivchenko and Motor Sich. Russian engines are not even 70% as fuel efficient as US/French engines are, even today, despite their claims to the contrary. And forget about FAA approving the flight regimes of these Chinese jets.
> 
> Unlike ten years ago, the Trump administration is currently very active in blocking technology sales to China (this is his election platform).
> 
> *So I see the ARJ-21 and C919 projects being delayed by at least fifteen years,* not to even talk about C929 (787 competitor).
> 
> Sad but this is fact. Homegrown passenger jet engines in China will be a long shot.


Then let's see. If any US blockage will cause delay to ARJ21 and C919 as long as you believe then surely the USA, either under Trump or else, will do for delay of that long will buy them many years to lead while it'll be destructive to the China's aircraft maker. Will one imagine, aircraft production is completely stopped for 15 years because the USA blocks the aircraft engine sales to China???

I simply don't believe that. Time will tell! And better we revisit this IF situation after the Nov election in the USA. If Trump fails to get re-elected, then things will be even less relevant.

@lcloo -- I think he meant "IF" the USA decides to block the aircraft engine sales involving the US maker/tech to both ARJ21 and C919. An IF STATEMENT situation.

And in that "if case", among other things, Boeing can forget its largest export market.

And that IF Situation that you depicted is so drastic that it will create emergency response from the Chinese side. Emergency situation will dictate emergency responses. Under that circumstances, don't ever imagine the Chinese will sit down helplessly waiting for the arrival of some fuel-efficient engine -- and at least by next 15 years in your thinking -- to power the domestically developed aircraft, be it ARJ21 or C919. Or awaiting the US or any other's mercy! Realistically, under such pressing with intention to kill, akin to a warring situation (only without the hot munition exchanges, yet), any applicable engine as long as safe enough will do, the fuel consumption issue can be forgone for the time being, while awaiting the in-progress development of new engine for the commercial aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Bilal9 said:


> *So I see the ARJ-21 and C919 projects being delayed by at least fifteen years, not to even talk about C929 (787 competitor).*
> 
> Sad but this is fact. Homegrown passenger jet engines in China will be a long shot.


You will have to eat your words on this, ARJ-21 has been in commercial service since June 2016.

Deliveries will be increased from year to year. 40 jets have been built, and at least 6 airlines are operating this jet so far. Production in 2021 is expected to be 30 aircraft. Confirmed orders received exceeds 200 aircraft, so the factory will be busy for many years to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

lcloo said:


> You will have to eat your words on this, ARJ-21 has been in commercial service since June 2016.
> 
> Deliveries will be increased from year to year. 40 jets have been built, and at least 6 airlines are operating this jet so far. Production in 2021 is expected to be 30 aircraft. Confirmed orders received exceeds 200 aircraft, so the factory will be busy for many years to come.



Look like China massive high speed train infrastructure still cannot hold the demand for new airplane


----------



## lcloo

This article was written in June last year. 









By 2028, China Will Be The World's Largest Domestic Aviation Market


China Will Be the World's Largest Domestic Aviation Market by 2038 with 1.8bn passengers by the 2030s, necessitating significant investments.




simpleflying.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Bilal9 said:


> That is a theoretical scenario. Coming up with Jet engine by itself in China "soon" will be tough. The ARJ-21 design itself was built from DC-9/MD-8X design and tooling lent to China by MDD in the 90's, and new Russian-designed supercritical wing and engines were added. C919 design was from Chinese local designers.
> 
> However developing aero engines and turbines is not simple effort. It took the US over a hundred years to get to the current stage from zero (hijacked Nazi aerospace/jet engine talent and British Whittle turbojet licensing helped after WWII).
> 
> It is my estimate that it will take China another ten years at the very least, and more likely fifteen/twenty years even if engine help comes from Russian/Ukrainian engine designers like Ivchenko and Motor Sich. Russian engines are not even 70% as fuel efficient as US/French/British engines are, even today, despite their claims to the contrary. And forget about FAA approving the flight regimes of these Chinese jets.
> 
> Unlike ten years ago, the Trump administration is currently very active in blocking technology sales to China (this is his election platform).
> 
> So I see the ARJ-21 and C919 projects being delayed by at least fifteen years, not to even talk about C929 (787 competitor).
> 
> Sad but this is fact. Homegrown passenger jet engines in China will be a long shot.


  
No doubt like projects like Rolls Royce Sprey engine manufacturing, MD-80 assembly was a learning curve for China aerospace industry. But that is decades ago.

Either you are in a stage of denial, overestimating the capabilities of USA and the West or perhaps a belief indoctrinate to you that Chinese are incapable of producing anything high tech e.g. a modern airliner by themselves.

Wake up.
Here is a bit of the info stored in my memory on China progress in its aerospace industries following its engine breakthrough in 2008.

Both the ARJ-21 and C-919 are reality and not conceptual.
Before long 156 seats CR-929 and 400 seats C-939 will become a reality and swarming the skies all over China.

As for front carriage wheel, even Airbus Poly Technology depends on Russia but now it may be done in China for its Tianjin plant.

China processed the world largest hydraulic Forge Press at 80,000 tons. Russia has the 2nd largest HFP at 65,000 tons.

USA biggest HFP is only rated at 50,000 tons if I am not mistakened.

Now you probably figure out why cracks appears in both F-22 and F-35 or why USAF F-35B front carriage wheel started collapsing.

China is the only nations apart from USA capable to produced hollow section single crystal turbine blades. Now they added Rhenium to the Nb-Ti-Alum superalloy as well raising temperature to above 1800 Kelvins.

That is why Rolls Royce started importing Made in China single crystal turbines blades for its problematic Trent turbofan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## serenity

There are still some areas that is easier to depend on foreign components but if they say no to sale then it can be developed with some time. Not going to take 15 years or even 10 years before C919 is being used by airlines. C929 depends on Russian deal settlement. If they want to leave partnership because of sales cut, they will not give wing technology but they may be happy to sell the wing for a price or even manufacture it for C929.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal9 said:


> So I see the ARJ-21 and C919 projects being delayed by at least fifteen years, not to even talk about C929 (787 competitor)


ARJ21 made its maiden flight in 2008, and C919 in 2017.
What is the so-called "being delayed by at least fifteen years"?


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700





Via @B747SPNKG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @杨胖胖不瘦 from Weibo










Via @Jehrenstoneman-Kevin from Weibo








Via @凯文史密龙 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21 made its maiden flight in 2008, and C919 in 2017.
> What is the so-called "being delayed by at least fifteen years"?



There was a question on whether China will be able to come up with a viable, indigenous, fuel-efficient, aero-turbine engine suitable for passenger jets. That is the fifteen year delay I was referring to, provided P&W, Rolls Royce and other engine makers decide not to supply engines for these two Chinese aircraft programs.


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal9 said:


> There was a question on whether China will be able to come up with a viable, indigenous, fuel-efficient, aero-turbine engine suitable for passenger jets. That is the fifteen year delay I was referring to, provided P&W, Rolls Royce and other engine makers decide not to supply engines for these two Chinese aircraft programs.


What is your definition of "the fifteen year delay"?


----------



## Bilal9

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> No doubt like projects like Rolls Royce Sprey engine manufacturing, MD-80 assembly was a learning curve for China aerospace industry. But that is decades ago.
> 
> Either you are in a stage of denial, overestimating the capabilities of USA and the West or perhaps a belief indoctrinate to you that Chinese are incapable of producing anything high tech e.g. a modern airliner by themselves.
> 
> Wake up.
> Here is a bit of the info stored in my memory on China progress in its aerospace industries following its engine breakthrough in 2008.
> 
> Both the ARJ-21 and C-919 are reality and not conceptual.
> Before long 156 seats CR-929 and 400 seats C-939 will become a reality and swarming the skies all over China.
> 
> As for front carriage wheel, even Airbus Poly Technology depends on Russia but now it may be done in China for its Tianjin plant.
> 
> China processed the world largest hydraulic Forge Press at 80,000 tons. Russia has the 2nd largest HFP at 65,000 tons.
> 
> USA biggest HFP is only rated at 50,000 tons if I am not mistakened.
> 
> Now you probably figure out why cracks appears in both F-22 and F-35 or why USAF F-35B front carriage wheel started collapsing.
> 
> China is the only nations apart from USA capable to produced hollow section single crystal turbine blades. Now they added Rhenium to the Nb-Ti-Alum superalloy as well raising temperature to above 1800 Kelvins.
> 
> That is why Rolls Royce started importing Made in China single crystal turbines blades for its problematic Trent turbofan.



Good.

I am not underestimating Chinese technology capabilities. Far from it. However having technology is one thing, having commercial success is something else (even within China). 

One-offs are one-offs and series production are what they are. I will be the first one to cheer when either of these jets get FAA/ESA safety approval.

I have been following the ARJ-21 and COMAC C-919 projects for the last two decades at least, since I became interested. 

C-919 AFAIK has not gone into series production (6 prototypes built).

Order book looks to be mainly from Chinese Airlines and lessors. No FAA approval yet.


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal9 said:


> Good.
> 
> I am not underestimating Chinese technology capabilities. Far from it. However having technology is one thing, having commercial success is something else (even within China).
> 
> One-offs are one-offs and series production are what they are. I will be the first one to cheer when either of these jets get FAA/ESA safety approval.
> 
> I have been following the ARJ-21 and COMAC C-919 projects for the last two decades at least, since I became interested.
> 
> C-919 AFAIK has not gone into series production (6 prototypes built).
> 
> Order book looks to be mainly from Chinese Airlines and lessors. No FAA approval yet.


Again, what is your definition of "the fifteen year delay"?


Bilal9 said:


> I have been following the ARJ-21 and COMAC C-919 projects for the last two decades at least, since I became interested.


"for the last two decades at least"? Before 2000? Are you seriously?


Bilal9 said:


> C-919 AFAIK has not gone into series production (6 prototypes built).


C919 made its maiden flight on 2017, so is it possible for C919 to go into series production now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

LKJ86 said:


> Again, what is your definition of "the fifteen year delay"?



In the US/EU - this is the standard gestation period of a new aero engine, from concept to reality, google it if you want.



LKJ86 said:


> "for the last two decades at least"? Before 2000? Are you seriously?



Yes the 90 seat regional aircraft project goes back even further back to 1988, with the Germans (and Fokker was involved at one point).






MPC 75 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







LKJ86 said:


> C919 made its maiden flight on 2017, so is it possible for C919 to go into series production now?



That question should be asked to COMAC and Chinese Govt. Three/four years of testing to firm up flight regime/envelope is plenty, Boeing takes a lot shorter time, but we're not talking about Boeing here. 

In any case, we are discussing obvious issues, which can be Googled and found out.

I doubt it is my job to educate everyone on obvious things.

Please pardon me - I have other things to attend to.


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal9 said:


> In the US/EU - this is the standard gestation period of a new aero engine, from concept to reality, google it if you want.


I just asked you about your definition of "the fifteen year delay" of ARJ21 and C919.


Bilal9 said:


> Yes the 90 seat regional aircraft project goes back even further back to 1988, with the Germans (and Fokker was involved at one point).


The project of ARJ21 started in about 2003.


Bilal9 said:


> I doubt it is my job to educate everyone on obvious things.


The question is: Is your doubt reasonable?


Bilal9 said:


> That question should be asked to COMAC and Chinese Govt. Three/four years of testing to firm up flight regime/envelope is plenty, Boeing takes a lot shorter time, but we're not talking about Boeing here.


Can you take some good examples?


----------



## Bilal9

lcloo said:


> You will have to eat your words on this, ARJ-21 has been in commercial service since June 2016.
> 
> Deliveries will be increased from year to year. 40 jets have been built, and at least 6 airlines are operating this jet so far. Production in 2021 is expected to be 30 aircraft. Confirmed orders received exceeds 200 aircraft, so the factory will be busy for many years to come.



Factory will only be busy if engines are available. That is the crux of the matter.

US has influence/capability to prevent supplies of ANY Western engine (PW, RR. GE, CFM, SNECMA, BMW) to China and this will happen irrespective of who wins the election in November - its a dominance/strategy issue). FAA/ESA approvals for sales to Western Airlines will also not be available. So maybe China needs to get cozy with the Russians (motor Sich, Aviadvigatel etc.).

I am not on any side on this, I just call 'em like I see 'em.

This will be my last post on this, don't have the energy to argue back and forth.


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal9 said:


> Factory will only be busy if engines are available. That is the crux of the matter.
> 
> US has influence/capability to prevent supplies of ANY Western engine (PW, RR. GE, CFM, SNECMA, BMW) to China and this will happen irrespective of who wins the election in November - its a dominance/strategy issue). FAA/ESA approvals for sales to Western Airlines will also not be available. So maybe China needs to get cozy with the Russians (motor Sich, Aviadvigatel etc.).
> 
> I am not on any side on this, I just call 'em like I see 'em.
> 
> This will be my last post on this, don't have the energy to argue back and forth.


You are making a conceptual shift and misleading the discussion.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Bilal9 said:


> Good.
> 
> I am not underestimating Chinese technology capabilities. Far from it. However having technology is one thing, having commercial success is something else (even within China).
> 
> One-offs are one-offs and series production are what they are. I will be the first one to cheer when either of these jets get FAA/ESA safety approval.
> 
> I have been following the ARJ-21 and COMAC C-919 projects for the last two decades at least, since I became interested.
> 
> C-919 AFAIK has not gone into series production (6 prototypes built).
> 
> Order book looks to be mainly from Chinese Airlines and lessors. No FAA approval yet.


That is because CAA is far more stringent than FAA.
It was CAA that first withdrew its approval for all Boeing 737 Max that leads to its worldwide grounding following its deadly crashes.

Unfortunately lack of professionalism is prevalent in the USA and FAA is no different.
https://www.wftv.com/news/washington-news-bureau/faa-under-fire-failures-leading-up-boeing-737-max-crashes/YZTHKBY6HRHINNLR42JDP3OZDU/%3foutputType=amp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Bilal9 said:


> Factory will only be busy if engines are available. That is the crux of the matter.
> 
> US has influence/capability to prevent supplies of ANY Western engine (PW, RR. GE, CFM, SNECMA, BMW) to China and this will happen irrespective of who wins the election in November - its a dominance/strategy issue). FAA/ESA approvals for sales to Western Airlines will also not be available. So maybe China needs to get cozy with the Russians (motor Sich, Aviadvigatel etc.).
> 
> I am not on any side on this, I just call 'em like I see 'em.
> 
> This will be my last post on this, don't have the energy to argue back and forth.


_So in your opinion, WTO is totally irrelevant.
Trade rules and ethics no longer exists. 
Assuming that they capitulate to US bullying, do you really think it will affects China Aviation Industries today? 
Thanks to Trump, the worldwide paradigm is shifting and soon it will be globe minus USA influence. 

BTW China has virtually transferred Motor Sic to Xian since its acquisition. There is even a Ukrainian community there today. 

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> View attachment 637919
> View attachment 637920
> View attachment 637921
> View attachment 637922
> 
> Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin


MA700





Via @航空工业一飞院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Y-12F时间域飞机






















Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Y-12F时间域飞机 = Y12F Time Domain aircraft.

What is Time Domain?
_Time domain refers to the *analysis of mathematical functions, physical signals* or time series of economic or environmental data, with respect to time. In the time domain, the signal or function's value is known for all real numbers, for the case of continuous time, or at various separate instants in the case of discrete time. _

Personally, I still cannot comprehend the above statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

MA700







Via @民航事儿 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese carrier to buy 100 homegrown aircraft*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2020/6/10 23:58:21
> 
> 
> 
> Technicians work on the manufacturing line of China's ARJ21 aircraft at a factory in Shanghai, east China, March 6, 2020. The factory of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd. in Shanghai has resumed production amid epidemic prevention and control efforts. Photo:Xinhua
> 
> Chinese carrier China Express announced on Wednesday that it has signed a framework agreement with Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) to buy and operate a total of 100 planes - including ARJ21-700 planes, China's first domestically made regional jetliner, and C919 commercial airliner planes - starting from 2020.
> 
> In addition, the two companies will cooperate in exploring overseas markets, in particular in markets along the route of the Belt and Road Initiative and in Africa. They will also integrate resources to build an industrial ecosystem for China's homegrown civil airplanes, according to a filing China Express sent to the Shenzhen Stock Exchange.
> 
> Other areas of cooperation include jointly promoting the design and optimization of aircraft, and exploring new services and maintenance models, the filing noted. China Express said that the purchase will help the carrier to steadily expand capacity and market size.
> 
> Lin Zhijie, a veteran market watcher, told the Global Times that the agreement shows that China's self-made airplanes have started market-oriented development and operation. "It has some special significance as China Express is a privately owned airline," Lin noted.
> 
> An employee of China Express said that Chinese carriers should take the responsibility to support the development of homegrown aircraft, industry news website reported. "For an airplane's market development, building and being used is equally important."
> 
> On Wednesday, COMAC also delivered three ARJ21 airplanes to Chengdu Airlines, Jiangxi Air and Genghis Khan Airlines, respectively, news website yicai.com reported.
> 
> As of the end of April, COMAC has delivered 25 ARJ21 aircraft to the three aforementioned carriers. It is also expected to deliver to China's three major carriers - Air China, China Eastern Airlines and China Southern Airlines - their first ARJ21 airplanes by the end of June, according to media reports.
> 
> So far, ARJ21 planes have flown on 50 routes, safely transporting more than 820,000 passengers.











China Express Air signs firm order to buy 50 ARJ21 aircraft from COMAC


China Express Airlines has signed a firm order for 50 ARJ21-700 aircraft worth $1.9 billion at list prices with state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the regional carrier said on Friday. Under an agreement signed in June, China Express would buy a total of 100 ARJ21 and...




ca.sports.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

JSCh said:


> China Express Air signs firm order to buy 50 ARJ21 aircraft from COMAC
> 
> 
> China Express Airlines has signed a firm order for 50 ARJ21-700 aircraft worth $1.9 billion at list prices with state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the regional carrier said on Friday. Under an agreement signed in June, China Express would buy a total of 100 ARJ21 and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca.sports.yahoo.com


It means foreign airliners manufacturers have just lost 100 new orders.
This support our argument on why China do not needs ro export these planes to be successful. China has a huge domestic market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919





Via @MinorLogan from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> It means foreign airliners manufacturers have just lost 100 new orders.
> This support our argument on why China do not needs ro export these planes to be successful. China has a huge domestic market.


*Which is a small country AND a small economy cannot do! *

You need at least BOTH requirements in addition to the prerequisite factors: knowhow, industrial base and capital in order to have the viable commercial airplane making industry, and huge domestic market to prop the industry to give it some opportunity to grow within this very tightly controlled *oligopoly market*. Which China has, and none other country have the viable means as a serious contender beyond the Boeing and Airbus!

And look at those airliners relying on the international flights without domestic routes or don't have significant domestic market, during this pandemic they are greatly suffering that some even try to reduce the impact by offering flying to nowhere just swirling around on air; or as flying restaurants. That's a reality that many are not able to fathom properly...

SIZE DOES MATTER!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21-700
> View attachment 681072
> View attachment 681073
> View attachment 681074
> 
> Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21










Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

SR20













Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Air China gets her second ARJ21-700 on October 27, 2020.








































Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AG60










Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The 23rd ARJ21 is handed over to Chengdu Airlines on October 29, 2020.













Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Y-12F时间域飞机
> View attachment 678148
> View attachment 678149
> View attachment 678150
> View attachment 678151
> View attachment 678152
> View attachment 678153
> View attachment 678154
> 
> Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin


Y-12F时间域飞机




Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919 and ARJ21-700






















Via @看航空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @卉sama_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Jiangxi Air gets her 3rd ARJ21-700 on October 30, 2020






















Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322412781186920448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322400632909651969

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919





























Via @人民画报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




























Via @中国商飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919

























Via @中国商飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919














































Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @秋秋Q30 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Sit from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

H425-100




Via @民航事儿 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

C919
















Via @ZBAARWY01 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aliaselin

> *Pratt & Whitney Forbidden To Deliver First PW150C Engine To China AVIC - $3 Billion Contract*
> 
> 
> 
> _*Click Like to Follow Fliegerfaust Facebook page to get the News ASAP / Share to share this post now.*_
> 
> 
> September 9, 2020 - by ALEXANDRE ROBILLARD *et *PIERRE-OLIVIER ZAPPA for www.journaldemontreal.com
> Pratt & Whitney Canada has been waiting two years for Ottawa's green light to export to China
> *Read also "Pratt & Whitney Canada FINED For Exporting Military Software To China!"
> Ottawa has for about two years prevented Pratt & Whitney from exporting aircraft engines to China in a large $ 3 billion transaction, due to risks of industrial espionage.*
> The Quebec company has so far been unable to obtain from the federal authorities the necessary permit to deliver the goods to its client, the Chinese aeronautical giant AVIC.
> 
> Three sources have confirmed that Pratt & Whitney Canada (P&WC) is facing particularly long delays from the federal department of Global Affairs Canada.
> "By blocking the transaction, either Ottawa fears intellectual property theft or it fears the *use of these engines for military purposes," *we were told...











Pratt & Whitney Forbidden To Deliver First PW150C Engine To AVIC - $3 Billion Contract


September 9, 2020 - by ALEXANDRE ROBILLARD et PIERRE-OLIVIER ZAPPA for www.journaldemontreal.com




www.fliegerfaust.com


----------



## Deino

I just re-found this old "news" from about one year ago:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210582078095536128
... and if I'm not mistaken, so now new C919 flew this year. Any idea, when the next one is ready?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> I just re-found this old "news" from about one year ago:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210582078095536128
> ... and if I'm not mistaken, so now new C919 flew this year. Any idea, when the next one is ready?


The 6th prototype that flew last year is the final prototype. 6 prototypes were planned in the development program. So unless they change their planning, no new prototype will be built.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> The 6th prototype that flew last year is the final prototype. 6 prototypes were planned in the development program. So unless they change their planning, no new prototype will be built.




As for the prototypes that was quite clear, but won't there be some sort of LRIP or when will serial production commence?


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323195141620903936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




























Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Sit from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> As for the prototypes that was quite clear, but won't there be some sort of LRIP or when will serial production commence?


I think they will start LRIP only after obtaining full airworthiness certification from CAAC. So far as I known, the final airworthiness certification has not yet been issued.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Inside the assembly shop of China’s domestically-made ARJ21 jetliner*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Chengdu Tianfu International Airport on Tuesday welcomed the first airplane*
Chengdu Tianfu International Airport in SW China's Sichuan Province on Tuesday welcomed the first airplane as it took its flight inspection, marking one step closer to its official launch. The airport is scheduled to open by year end with expected passenger capacity at 40 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

C919























Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
















Via @华夏航空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




























Via @抬头看航路 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326004614622142466Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China Express welcomes its first homemade ARJ21 on Tue, meaning the aircraft now has 7 customers in total. The carrier also signed a deal with COMAC for 100 aircraft, including 50 ARJ21; the other 50 could be ARJ21 or C919.










11:31 AM · Nov 10, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700



















Via @中国商飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*China-made jetliner makes maiden landing at airport in Chongqing*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @侏罗纪航空绘画 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

MA700




Via http://www.cannews.com.cn/2020/11/13/99315201.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @开飞机的LuSam-WUH from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919










Via 江西卫视 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AC312E







Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

COMAC is planning to obtain a TIA (Type Inspection Authorisation) for C919 before 30th November this year, and to obtain TC (Type Certification) before 31 Dec 2021 from CAC, and will delivery a mass production aircraft in the same year.

C919计划于今年11月30日前获得型号批准书（TIA），明年（2021年）12月31日前获得中国民航总局型号认证（TC），同年将首次交量产机


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328669057269207040

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*C919 manufactured with top-flight alloy material*
By Yang Jian
14:33 UTC+8, 2020-11-19




A speaker introduces the development of China's commercial aircraft engine at the 6th Aeronautical Materials and Manufacturing Technology Shanghai International Forum.

The aeronautical materials used to build the C919, China’s first domestically developed narrow-body jetliner, have better quality than those of the world’s mainstream airliners, an official with the jet’s developer said on Thursday.

The wide application of third-generation aluminum-lithium alloy, a bespoke material developed for the C919, has helped reduce the weight of the single-aisle aircraft by 8 percent, said Li Hongping, a researcher with Shanghai Aircraft Design & Research Institute under the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the plane's developer.

“The material is the highlight of the C919, which achieves high weight reduction efficiency, while the cost is almost the same as normal metal materials,” Li told the 6th Aeronautical Materials and Manufacturing Technology Shanghai International Forum.

A large number of other alloys with high strength and toughness have been used for the airliner, many of which were invented within the last five years, Li said.

The C919, with 168 seats and a range of 5,555 kilometers, competes for orders with Airbus and Boeing. Commercial Aircraft has won 850 orders from 30 foreign and domestic airlines for the C919. Six prototypes have rolled off assembly in Pudong and are under test flying.

Li said the C919 is expected to gain its airworthiness certificate in 2021 and begin commercial operations thereafter.

China’s aircraft manufacturing industry has entered the fast lane, along with rising demand for the development of advanced aeronautical materials. Over 100 MA700 regional turboprop aircraft have been delivered, while 39 ARJ21 regional jets are under commercial operations with major domestic carriers.





​A C919 takes off from the Pudong airport.




​Experts from both home and abroad attend the forum in the Hongqiao area of Changning District.

By 2023, the scale of China’s aviation material market is expected to reach 28.3 billion yuan (US$4.3 billion).

The forum held in Shanghai on Wednesday and Thursday invited over 200 officials and experts from government agencies, aviation material manufacturers, universities and aircraft part suppliers to share the latest research on aircraft materials.

Yi Junlan, an official with the manufacturing technology institute under COMAC, said addictive material manufacturing, better known as 3D printing, has become a key technology in civil aviation material development.

China’s 3D printing technology for civil aviation has been developing rapidly since 2016. Multiple materials made with the technique have acquired airworthiness certificates, Yi said.

“Low cost, intelligence and integration will become the future trends in aviation materials,” Yi told the forum.

Lei Liming, a senior researcher for China’s home-grown aircraft engine, said special techniques, such as the 3D printing, heatproof paint and vacuum welding, have become the key bottlenecks for China’s domestically developed jet engines.

C919s are currently using the LEAP engine made by CFM International, a US-French venture co-owned by General Electric and France’s Safran.

Engines for commercial jetliners must be durable, reliable, high quality and cost efficient, said Lei, deputy chief engineer with Aero Engine Corporation of China Commercial Aircraft Engine Co.



Participants talk on the sideline of the forum.

Source: SHINE Editor: Cai Wenjun

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> AC312E
> View attachment 688870
> View attachment 688871
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weixin


AC312E




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329407187806949377


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
November 19, 2020




Via @航空物语 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

MA700







Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332251592070819840Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China's first civil aircraft with own intellectual property rights — the #C919 — received its first Type Inspection Authorization from Civil Aviation Administration of China on Fri. Six C919 test aircraft will carry out intensive flight missions to verify safety and reliability.



5:15 PM · Nov 27, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332251592070819840Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> China's first civil aircraft with own intellectual property rights — the #C919 — received its first Type Inspection Authorization from Civil Aviation Administration of China on Fri. Six C919 test aircraft will carry out intensive flight missions to verify safety and reliability.
> 
> 
> 
> 5:15 PM · Nov 27, 2020













Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
5


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @民航事儿 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700






















Via @ATC1110 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

The 40th ARJ21-700 was handed over on November 30, 2020.










Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whatintarnation

Is it just me or does the ARJ21 look an awful lot like the MD90?


----------



## lcloo

Deliveries of ARJ-21 to customers:-

2015 1 aircraft
2016 1 aircraft
2017 2 aircraft
2018 6 aircraft
2019 11 aircraft
2020 (11 months) 19 aircraft

Total deliveries to-date 40 aircraft.
Total orders received 208 aircraft.
Total passengers carried >1.3 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航空研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> ...
> View attachment 692558
> 
> Via @中国航空研究院 from Weixin




FC-31 V1 (31001)??


----------



## Daniel808

lcloo said:


> Deliveries of ARJ-21 to customers:-
> 
> 2015 1 aircraft
> 2016 1 aircraft
> 2017 2 aircraft
> 2018 6 aircraft
> 2019 11 aircraft
> 2020 (11 months) 19 aircraft
> 
> Total deliveries to-date 40 aircraft.
> Total orders received 208 aircraft.
> Total passengers carried >1.3 million.



Updated.


Deliveries of ARJ-21 to customers:-

2015 1 aircraft
2016 1 aircraft
2017 2 aircraft
2018 6 aircraft
2019 11 aircraft
2020 (11 months) 20 aircraft

Total deliveries to-date 41 aircraft.
Total orders received 208 aircraft.
Total passengers carried >1.3 million.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334746369869824005

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

C919






































Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

lcloo said:


> Deliveries of ARJ-21 to customers:-
> 
> 2015 1 aircraft
> 2016 1 aircraft
> 2017 2 aircraft
> 2018 6 aircraft
> 2019 11 aircraft
> 2020 (11 months) 19 aircraft
> 
> Total deliveries to-date 40 aircraft.
> Total orders received 208 aircraft.
> Total passengers carried >1.3 million.


Looks like mass production started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> Deliveries of ARJ-21 to customers:-
> 
> 2015 1 aircraft
> 2016 1 aircraft
> 2017 2 aircraft
> 2018 6 aircraft
> 2019 11 aircraft
> 2020 (11 months) 19 aircraft
> 
> Total deliveries to-date 40 aircraft.
> *Total orders received 208 aircraft.*
> Total passengers carried >1.3 million.


I wonder why you put so low the number for the order book of the ARJ21... *at the end of August 2019, the ORDER BOOK for the aircraft already reached **596** units* according to Richard Schuurman at the AirInsight Group.

_"Today's ceremony happened at COMAC's Assembly Manufacturing Center at Shanghai Pudong, where three ARJ21s for the new customers were parked next to each other._
_*Air China, China Eastern, and China Southern *all announced their orders for __*35*__* each* of the ARJ21-700 on AUGUST 30 LAST YEAR, at the time *boosting the ORDER BOOK to *__*596 *__*from 22 airlines*. The order was seen as recognition of the ARJ21 but at the same time came as no surprise as the government always expected the majors to buy Chinese aircraft." ~ *Richard Schuurman, Aerospace, June 28, 2020.*_










Comac ARJ21 hits milestone as first aircraft join Three Majors » AirInsight


Chinese airframer Comac hit an important milestone on June 28 when it simultaneously delivered three ARJ21 regional jets to the country’s biggest airlines: Air China, China Eastern, and China Southern Airlines. For the type, it means a breakthrough as until now it has been used mainly by Chengdu...




airinsight.com






Btw this website employs copy-and-paste protection for its contents, I had to retype the excerpt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

samsara said:


> I wonder why you put so low the number for the order book of the ARJ21... *at the end of August 2019, the ORDER BOOK for the aircraft already reached **596** units* according to Richard Schuurman at the AirInsight Group.
> 
> _"Today's ceremony happened at COMAC's Assembly Manufacturing Center at Shanghai Pudong, where three ARJ21s for the new customers were parked next to each other._
> _*Air China, China Eastern, and China Southern *all announced their orders for __*35*__* each* of the ARJ21-700 on AUGUST 30 LAST YEAR, at the time *boosting the ORDER BOOK to *__*596 *__*from 22 airlines*. The order was seen as recognition of the ARJ21 but at the same time came as no surprise as the government always expected the majors to buy Chinese aircraft." ~ *Richard Schuurman, Aerospace, June 28, 2020.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comac ARJ21 hits milestone as first aircraft join Three Majors » AirInsight
> 
> 
> Chinese airframer Comac hit an important milestone on June 28 when it simultaneously delivered three ARJ21 regional jets to the country’s biggest airlines: Air China, China Eastern, and China Southern Airlines. For the type, it means a breakthrough as until now it has been used mainly by Chengdu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airinsight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw this website employs copy-and-paste protection for its contents, I had to retype the excerpt


Thanks for the correction. The figure that I got is vastly out-dated.

The latest updated figure is
1. 596 as at August 2019
2. New order from Huaxia airlines in Nov 2020 - 50 aircraft, and an option for another 50 ARJ-21 or C919 - from COMAC official website.
　"本月初，华夏航空与中国商飞正式签署100架飞机购机合同，其中50架为ARJ21系列飞机，另50架可为ARJ21系列飞机或C919系列飞机，由双方后续协商确定。本次签约和交付意味着ARJ21飞机经过4年多的市场化运营获得了更多客户的认可。 "

So the updated total is now 646 orders, inclusive of aircraft already delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Around 1,000 CR929 expected to be delivered between 2023-45: chief Chinese designer*
2020-12-10 13:09:24 Global Times Editor : Li Yan

Delivery of CR929, first long-haul jetliner developed by China and Russia, moves forward steadily, with a total of 1,000 expected to be handed over between 2023 and 2045, chief Chinese designer Chen Yingchun said on Wednesday.

Chen revealed the new progress of CR929, C919 large passenger aircraft and regional jetliner, the ARJ21, at an aviation summit in Hangzhou, capital of East China's Zhejiang Province.

Chen said that the ARJ21 has made success, with total number of orders exceeding 600 and delivering more than 1.5 million passengers via its 36 air routes. In addition, the accumulative orders of C919 has reached 815, with six planes are carrying out trial flights in four regions.

Jointly developed by China and Russia, the CR929 is 63.3-meter-long and 17.9-meter-high, with a wingspan of 61.2 meters. The weight of a CR929 is about six times of an ARJ21, or three C919 jetliners, Chen said, noting that the air-range of CR929 is as long as 12,000 kilometers, meeting Asia-Pacific and Europe flight needs departing from Beijing and Shanghai.

The CR929 is not simple large aircraft, Chen said. Traditional complex panels are replaced large LCD screens that not only reduce maintenance difficulty but ensures safety. The use of advanced composite materials exceeds 50 percent, with use of titanium alloy at 15 percent, he said.

According to market estimate, global demand for wide-body passenger aircraft surpasses 10,000 from 2023 to 2045, with demand in China and Russia at about 1840.

The initially planned delivery amount of CR929 was only 500, the double figure guarantees its bright market prospect, Chen said.

That would make CR929 account for 14.7 percent of wide-body aircraft delivered globally during the period, media reports said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## vi-va

samsara said:


> I wonder why you put so low the number for the order book of the ARJ21... *at the end of August 2019, the ORDER BOOK for the aircraft already reached **596** units* according to Richard Schuurman at the AirInsight Group.
> 
> _"Today's ceremony happened at COMAC's Assembly Manufacturing Center at Shanghai Pudong, where three ARJ21s for the new customers were parked next to each other._
> _*Air China, China Eastern, and China Southern *all announced their orders for __*35*__* each* of the ARJ21-700 on AUGUST 30 LAST YEAR, at the time *boosting the ORDER BOOK to *__*596 *__*from 22 airlines*. The order was seen as recognition of the ARJ21 but at the same time came as no surprise as the government always expected the majors to buy Chinese aircraft." ~ *Richard Schuurman, Aerospace, June 28, 2020.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comac ARJ21 hits milestone as first aircraft join Three Majors » AirInsight
> 
> 
> Chinese airframer Comac hit an important milestone on June 28 when it simultaneously delivered three ARJ21 regional jets to the country’s biggest airlines: Air China, China Eastern, and China Southern Airlines. For the type, it means a breakthrough as until now it has been used mainly by Chengdu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airinsight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw this website employs copy-and-paste protection for its contents, I had to retype the excerpt


A trick to work around copy and paste protection. Use Evernote plugin. You can either copy and paste while clipping, or clip then find the article in your clipped notes.
I bet there are other plugin can do it as well, or you can just edit the html which prohibited the copy and paste function.





Comac ARJ21 hits milestone as first aircraft join Three Majors
by Richard Schuurman | Jun 28, 2020 | Aerospace | 0 comments


Chinese airframer Comac hit an important milestone on June 28 when it simultaneously delivered three ARJ21 regional jets to the country’s biggest airlines: Air China, China Eastern, and China Southern Airlines. For the type, it means a breakthrough as until now it has been used mainly by Chengdu Airlines and smaller regional airlines.

Today’s ceremony happened at Comac’s Assembly Manufacturing Center at Shanghai Pudong, where three ARJ21s for the new customers were parked next to each other.
Air China, China Eastern, and China Southern all announced their orders for 35 each of the ARJ21-700 on August 30 last year, at the time boosting the order book to 596 from 22 airlines. The order was seen as recognition of the ARJ21 but at the same time came as no surprise as the government always expected the majors to buy Chinese aircraft.

China Southern’s first ARJ21. (Comac)

Actually, China Eastern on February 26 founded a dedicated regional airline to operate its ARJ21s, and later on the 20 C919s it has on order: One Two Three (OTT) Airlines, the name related to the traditional Chinese culture of Lao-tzu. The first airport OTT will operate the type from is Shanghai’s Hongqiao.
All three airlines have opted for a 90-seat all-economy cabin with seats positioned in a 2 by 3-configuration.

China Eastern founded OTT Airlines to operate its China-made fleet. (Comac)

The history of the Comac ARJ21 confirms that developing a clean sheet airliner can be exhausting. The program was launched back in 2002. Commercial Aircraft Corporation (Comac) designed the ARJ21-700 as a 78-90 seater not dissimilar to the Boeing 717/McDonnell-Douglas MD80-series, but with a shorter fuselage, Antonov-designed wings and two General Electric CF-34s at the back. The aircraft has a 1.200-1.700nm/2.200-3.700km range. The -900, a longer version seating up to 105 passengers is still contemplated, as are a business jet and freighter version.

The first test aircraft rolled out of assembly in December 2007. First flight was on November 28, 2008, but it took another six years to complete certification and another 1,5 before the ARJ21 was ready to enter service. This happened on June 28, 2016 (coincidently the same date as today’s delivery ceremony) to Chengdu Airlines. Chengdu has 30 aircraft on order and currently operates 20. Since July 2019, Genghis Khan Airlines has five in operation out of 25 on order plus 25 options, while Jiangxi Airlines has two in service since May this year out of five on order. On June 10, all three airlines simultaneously took delivery of another ARJ. Including two aircraft registered with Comac Regional Aviation and Comac Business Jet, 27 ARJ21s had been delivered until June 28.
Production in Shanghai has resumed after it has been impacted by Covid-19 in the first quarter of the year.

Other customers include SPDB Financial Leasing (15 +15 in November 2018), HNA’s Urumqi Air (20 firm in November 2018). The only non-Chinese customers are lessor GECAS (5 ordered in 2008) and the Republic of Congo (4).



Chengdu Airlines is the first operator of the ARJ21. (Comac)



Not without reliability issues
Since its entry into service, the ARJ21 has flown some 900.000 passengers on domestic services with Vladivostok in Russia so far the only international service offered by Chengdu. As the first operator of a new type in a small fleet, Chengdu Airlines has had to endure numerous technical and reliability issues. Comac has improved on this by offering updates and executing additional testing, especially in rigorous cold-weather in Harbin (Northeast China).

Back in April 2018, Comac quoted Chengdu’s vice president Zhang Fang as saying dispatch reliability was 97.19 percent, which is well below the 99+ percent targeted as acceptable by Airbus and Boeing. In April 2019, Zhou Huangxing of Comac’s Operations Support Department said daily utilization during the previous winter season had been 6.3 hours. “The delay/cancellation rate per thousand flights due to mechanical reasons is not greater than that of a mature aircraft type in the same period .”

The ARJ21 has been described as the pathfinder for Chinese-made civil aircraft. It will bring valuable experience to Comac for the development of the C919, which has 305 firm orders. This twin-engine is in the Airbus A220/Embraer E2-series league and some months ago was referred to by IAG’s Willie Walsh as a potential aircraft. Comac is taking its time since the May 2017 first flight, with four aircraft currently active on the test program.
Then there is, of course, the development of the Chino-Russian CR929 widebody, but don’t expect any first flight to happen well into the second part of this decade.

In order to force a breakthrough in international sales, the ARJ21 will have to demonstrate to the Three Majors it is doing its job.

© 2020, Richard Schuurman. All rights reserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> View attachment 678139
> 
> Via @航空工业一飞院 from Weixin


MA700
December 19, 2020










Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341637043147948032Yicai Global 第一财经@yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

Chinese-produced large passenger jet #C919 will start a test flight at Wuhan Tianhe International Airport, its first test flight at a 4F class airport outside its main base, Shanghai Pudong International Airport, moving one step closer to get an airworthiness certification.




2:49 PM · Dec 23, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341637043147948032Yicai Global 第一财经@yicaichina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Chinese-produced large passenger jet #C919 will start a test flight at Wuhan Tianhe International Airport, its first test flight at a 4F class airport outside its main base, Shanghai Pudong International Airport, moving one step closer to get an airworthiness certification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:49 PM · Dec 23, 2020


C919
December 21, 2020













Via @民航事儿 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700











Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> December 19, 2020
> View attachment 698570
> View attachment 698571
> View attachment 698573
> 
> Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin


MA700










Via @民航事儿 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @中性灰 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's C919 jet begins cold-weather test flights in Inner Mongolia*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-25 21:57:41_|_Editor: huaxia_



China's C919 jet performs in an air show during the 2020 Nanchang Flight Convention at Yaohu Airport in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 31, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)

HOHHOT, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- China's indigenously-developed C919 large passenger aircraft has started cold-weather test flights in Hulunbuir in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.

The plane arrived at the Hulunbuir Dongshan international airport Friday for the test which is expected to verify the performance of the aircraft's systems and equipment in extremely cold weather.

The test flight team from the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, the manufacturer, said the aircraft is conducting coordinated test flights at multiple airports in multiple regions.

Hulunbuir was chosen for the test flights as the city is known for its cold weather, with an average temperature of minus 25 degrees Celsius during winter. The city has also attracted many other equipment makers to conduct cold-weather tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> *China's C919 jet begins cold-weather test flights in Inner Mongolia*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-25 21:57:41_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> 
> 
> China's C919 jet performs in an air show during the 2020 Nanchang Flight Convention at Yaohu Airport in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 31, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)
> 
> HOHHOT, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- China's indigenously-developed C919 large passenger aircraft has started cold-weather test flights in Hulunbuir in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.
> 
> The plane arrived at the Hulunbuir Dongshan international airport Friday for the test which is expected to verify the performance of the aircraft's systems and equipment in extremely cold weather.
> 
> The test flight team from the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, the manufacturer, said the aircraft is conducting coordinated test flights at multiple airports in multiple regions.
> 
> Hulunbuir was chosen for the test flights as the city is known for its cold weather, with an average temperature of minus 25 degrees Celsius during winter. The city has also attracted many other equipment makers to conduct cold-weather tests.
> 
> View attachment 699963​


*China's C919 jet begins cold-weather test flights in Inner Mongolia*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Si from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

A new ARJ21-700 is handed over to Chengdu Airlines on December 27, 2020













Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343463159915454466FATIII Aviation @FATIIIAviation

Another #ARJ21 inaugural flight. China Eastern subsidiary OTT Airlines operated the 1st commercial flight today under MU flight #. OTT will eventually have dedicated IATA/ICAO code. #avgeek











Fleet plans for OTT: 
- Take delivery of 35 #ARJ21 between 2021-2025 
- Take delivery of the 1st C919 as launch customer in 2022. 

For those who don't know, OTT Airlines is the subsidiary of China Eastern dedicated for operating COMAC aircrafts.

3:45 PM · Dec 28, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China Express gets her second ARJ21-700 on December 28, 2020










Via @翱翔 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC312E
December 29, 2020


































Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*7 airlines put China's ARJ21 regional aircraft into commercial operation*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-29 20:26:51_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 29 (Xinhua) -- A total of seven airlines have put China's ARJ21 regional jetliner into commercial operation, according to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC).

As of now, a total of 43 ARJ21 airplanes have been delivered to customers, said COMAC, developer of ARJ21 and C919 single-aisle passenger aircraft.

These ARJ21 regional jetliners have served on 108 air routes and carried 1.53 million passengers, COMAC said.

The ARJ21 regional jetliner has entered a phase of accelerated deliveries and large scale commercial operation.

On June 28 this year, COMAC delivered one ARJ21 to each of the country's three major carriers: Air China, China Eastern Airlines and China Southern Airlines. These deliveries marked the arrival of the homegrown jetliner in the domestic mainstream civil aviation market.

Besides, COMAC has delivered ARJ21 airplanes to Chengdu Airlines, China Express Airlines, Jiangxi Air and Genghis Khan Airlines.

The ARJ21 is China's first turbofan regional passenger jetliner designed with a capacity of 78 to 90 seats and a range of 3,700 km. As a pioneer of Chinese commercial airplanes, the ARJ21 was put into commercial service by Chengdu Airlines in June 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

看航空 

​今天 10:51 来自 微博 weibo.com​#再见2020# 【12月28日，C919大型客机批生产首架机雷达罩成功下线】C919大型客机批产首架机雷达罩是批生产首个大部件，是C919大型客机研制历程中的又一个重大里程碑节点。​
*Watch aviation*
Today at 10:51 from Weibo

[On December 28, the first radome of the C919 large passenger aircraft was successfully rolled off the assembly line]

Rolled-of of the first C919 radome is the first major component in mass production and is another major milestone in the development of the C919 large passenger aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> 看航空
> 
> ​今天 10:51 来自 微博 weibo.com​#再见2020# 【12月28日，C919大型客机批生产首架机雷达罩成功下线】C919大型客机批产首架机雷达罩是批生产首个大部件，是C919大型客机研制历程中的又一个重大里程碑节点。​
> *Watch aviation*
> Today at 10:51 from Weibo
> 
> [On December 28, the first radome of the C919 large passenger aircraft was successfully rolled off the assembly line]
> 
> Rolled-of of the first C919 radome is the first major component in mass production and is another major milestone in the development of the C919 large passenger aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 701349​










Via @航空工业特种所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

LKJ86 said:


> AC312E
> December 29, 2020
> View attachment 701083
> View attachment 701084
> View attachment 701085
> View attachment 701086
> View attachment 701087
> View attachment 701088
> View attachment 701089
> View attachment 701090
> View attachment 701091
> View attachment 701092
> View attachment 701093
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700





Via @航空物语 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

SR20




























Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

A Y-12E is handed over to Yinan Air on December 31, 2020










Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700






















Via @DandelionLV125 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919






















Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

January 1, 2021
















Via @民航事儿 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346427543503601664
China Xinhua Sci-Tech @XHscitech
China state-affiliated media

ARJ21, China's first turbofan regional passenger jetliner, hits record-high annual delivery of 24 aircraft in 2020 http://xhne.ws/KJF0a










8:05 PM · Jan 5, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @空中之客 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AC352
January 6, 2021













Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21 gets new 60 orders on January 8, 2021







Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21 gets new 60 orders on January 8, 2021
> View attachment 704862
> View attachment 704863
> 
> Via @大飞机 from Weixin




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347494656733417479

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347564664603992064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919














Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AC312E




























Via @中国航空报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349249822625124352China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

An intelligent #NewEnergy aircraft ET480 full-size prototype has rolled off the production line recently in Beijing. Developed by COMAC Beijing Civil Aeroplane Technical Research Center, the plane adopted a new electric hybrid power system combining fuel cell and lithium battery.






3:00 PM · Jan 13, 2021


*Full-scale prototype of new-energy aircraft ET480 rolls off production line*
By Global Times Published: Jan 12, 2021 07:52 PM





Screenshot from Sina Weibo​
A full-scale prototype of a new-energy aircraft, the ET480, developed by the research center under the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), rolled off the production line recently, according to the Securities Times on Tuesday.

The plane, which was co-developed by COMAC Beijing Aircraft Technology Research Institute and a firm under State Power Investment Corporation, is aimed at future urban transportation.

It has a composite wing configuration and can cruise long distances. It also has the flexibility for vertical take-off and landing. In terms of energy, the aircraft uses a "fuel cell + lithium battery" electric-electric hybrid power system and it is expected that the cruising range can be about twice as long as for traditional lithium battery aircraft, the report said.

The carbon fiber composite materials used in the structure account for more than 90 percent and the aircraft uses 5G-based intelligent unmanned driving technology, according to the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AC352
January 15, 2021







Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aziqbal

AC352 has been flight testing since Soviet Union collapsed


----------



## lcloo

aziqbal said:


> AC352 has been flight testing since Soviet Union collapsed



The *Airbus Helicopters H175* is a 7-ton class medium utility helicopter produced by Airbus Helicopters (formerly Eurocopter Group). In China, the H175 is produced by the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) as the *Avicopter AC352*. Originally launched as the Eurocopter EC175 and the Harbin Z-15, it has been referred to as being a 'super-medium' helicopter.

Formally launched at Heli-Expo in Houston on 24 February 2008, it was predicted by Airbus Helicopters that approximately 800 to 1,000 EC175s would be sold over an initial 20-year period.[2][3] It entered service in December 2014; in 2015, the EC175 was formally renamed to the H175, in line with Eurocopter's corporate rebranding as Airbus Helicopters.[4]







On 4 December 2009, the EC175 prototype made its unofficial first flight;[11] the official maiden flight of the prototype was on 17 December 2009 in Marignane, France.[12] A two-year delivery delay was encountered, partly due to certification issues with the rotorcraft's Helinix avionics suite.[13] The European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) were originally expected to issue type certification for the EC175 sometime in 2013; this was formally received in January 2014.[14] In September 2015, Avicopter publicly revealed their first AC352 prototype.[15] In December 2015, flight tests of the Turbomeca Ardiden 3C/WZ16 powerplant were performed using an H175 prototype.[16]

An initial assembly line for the EC175 was established at Airbus Helicopters' Marignane facility; in 2008, it was reported that a second assembly line for the type was intended to follow within five years.[17] *In April 2014, an agreement between Airbus Helicopters and Avicopter was made for the production of 1,000 EC175; lasting for 20 years, manufacturing is split half-and-half between separate assembly lines operated by the two firms*.[18][19]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*C919 jumbo plane completes extreme low-temperature test in Inner Mongolia*

By Global Times
Published: Jan 20, 2021 04:38 PM





China's C919 jet taxis on the runway during the 2020 Nanchang Flight Convention at Yaohu Airport in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 31, 2020. The C919, China's first home-developed trunk jetliner, conducted a successful maiden flight in 2017. The aircraft has begun intensive test flights from various airports to ensure it meets all airworthiness standards. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)

China's indigenously-developed large passenger plane C919 *completed its first low-temperature flight test i*n North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on Saturday. 

The C919 jet took off from *Hulunbuir Dongshan International Airport* in the region, and landed at Dongying Shengli Airport in East China's Shandong Province, *completing 23 days of tests*. 

The low-temperature test is an extreme weather flight test that civil aircraft are required to clear-- aimed at testing the functions and performances of the operational systems and equipment of the aircraft, experts said.

During the flight test, 10 aircraft experiments and four ground experiments related to C919 were verified as meeting standards in a *low temperature environment of -35C*.

To complete the flight test, Hulunbuir Dongshan International Airport worked with related departments and companies including local airport supply and air control department and China National Aviation Fuel Group Limited (CNAF). Hulunbeier Meteorological Service also placed five sets of meteorological monitor equipment to ensure the precisely climate data during the test. 

C919 jet is China's first independently developed jumbo plane with own intellectual properties, experts said.









C919 jumbo plane completes extreme low-temperature test in Inner Mongolia - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*China's C919 jet begins cold-weather test flights in Inner Mongolia*

By Agencies
Published: Dec 26, 2020 09:49 AM

China's indigenously-developed C919 large passenger aircraft has *started cold-weather test flights in Hulunbuir* in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.

The plane arrived at the Hulunbuir Dongshan international airport Friday for the test which is expected to verify the performance of the aircraft's systems and equipment in *extremely cold weather*.

The test flight team from the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, the manufacturer, said the aircraft is conducting coordinated test flights at multiple airports in multiple regions.

*Hulunbuir was chosen for the test flights as the city is known for its cold weather, with an average temperature of minus 25 degrees Celsius during winter. The city has also attracted many other equipment makers to conduct cold-weather tests.*









China's C919 jet begins cold-weather test flights in Inner Mongolia - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Manufacturing of CR929 plane to start in 2021: COMAC*
By Global Times
Published: Jan 24, 2021 11:02 AM



People view a model of CR929 airplane during the international aviation and space salon MAKS 2019 in Zhukovsky, Russia, Aug. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Bai Xueqi)

The long-range wide-body aircraft, CR929, to be jointly developed by China and Russia, will kick off its manufacturing in 2021, said Yang Zhigang, general engineer of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd (COMAC).

Yang said that the start of CR929 construction means the entire design phase, including the specific shape, size, material, operation systems and various parts suppliers of the aircraft, will be "frozen".

"For the core systems of the CR929, we wish to be supplied by two or more companies," said Yang. He noted that they can phase in an insurance mechanism to ensure the continuous operation of the business, something most civil aviation companies in the world usually adopt.

According to the official website of COMAC, CR929 is a dual-aisle plane to be jointly developed by China and Russia, initially oriented toward the markets in China and Russia, while extensively meeting the global market demands of international and regional air passenger transport.

Meanwhile, the production of the regional aircraft ARJ21 and the large jet aircraft C919 are also underway.

The ARJ21 aircraft is the first short-medium-range turbofan regional aircraft independently developed by China, according to the COMAC official website. More than 20 ARJ21s were manufactured in 2020 and there are currently almost 50 ARJ21s serving the aviation market, adding more ARJ21 aircrafts will be completed in 2021.

China's domestically-developed large passenger aircraft C919 is undergoing frequent flight testing in different areas of China. On 16 January, C919 completed its first low-temperature 23-day-flight test in Hulunbuir of North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.

"The C919 aircraft is scheduled for delivery to the first client at the end of 2021," said Yang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aziqbal

any orders for C929 yet?


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354311928227610625空天逐梦V​今天 11:16 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro​【C919完成首次局方审定试飞】
1月22日15时25分，C919飞机104架机在中国飞行试验研究院机场着陆滑停，标志着C919飞机圆满完成了首次局方审定试飞，C919飞机局方审定飞行试验正式开始，适航取证工作进入一个新阶段。
根据计划，在局方审定试飞阶段，还将对C919飞机进行包括失速、自然结冰、侧风飞行试验等在内的430多个试飞科目进行符合性验证飞行试验，以全面检查和判断飞机设计的符合性，为C919飞机最终获颁型号合格证并投入航线运营奠定基础。​
*Dreaming in the Sky V*
Today at 11:16 from HUAWEI P30 Pro

[C919 completes the first flight certification test]

At 15:25, January 22, C919 104 aircraft landed and taxied at the airport of the China Flight Test Research Institute, marking the successful completion of the first flight certification test of the C919 aircraft. The flight test certification of the C919 aircraft officially began, and the airworthiness certification work has entered a new stage.

According to the plan, during the flight test stage of the CAAC certification, more than 430 flight test subjects including stall, natural icing, and crosswind flight tests will be carried out for compliance verification tests for the C919 aircraft. That is to comprehensively inspect and vet the aircraft design, and to lay the foundation for the C919 aircraft to finally obtain the type certificate and induct into line operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 712873
> 
> Via @大飞机 from Weixin




What type is this?


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @翱翔 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AC352
February 3, 2021







Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> AC352
> February 3, 2021
> View attachment 713483
> View attachment 713484
> 
> Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin


From OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier on 2021.02.05:

_The AC352 (Z-15 / H175) has completed the *cold climate test* and is scheduled to obtain *type certification* this year._

The installed WZ-16 (Ardiden 3C) engine has already obtained type certification in 2019.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357675042088259586

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> AC352
> February 3, 2021
> View attachment 713483
> View attachment 713484
> 
> Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin







__





AC352 helicopter completes low-temperature flight test - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*AC352 helicopter completes low-temperature flight test*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-02-06 01:55:33 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Feb. 5 (Xinhua) -- The AC352 mid-sized utility helicopter has completed a low-temperature flight test, the China Aviation Industry Corporation (AVIC) announced on Friday.

It marked a significant step forward for this civilian helicopter model to receive its airworthiness certification tests, the AVIC said.

The AC352 conducted the low-temperature flight test and other tests on its aero-engine performance at Jiansanjiang airport, in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

During the flight tests, which lasted 29 days, the AC352 conducted 33 flight hours and 54 flight movements. It completed 29 related subjects to verify its performance in a low-temperature environment at minus 30 degrees centigrade.

Developed by AVIC Harbin Aircraft Industry, the AC352 is a mid-sized twin-engine utility helicopter. It can carry up to 16 passengers with a 7.5-tonne maximum take-off weight and a maximum range of 1,000 kilometers.

In the next step, professionals will further verify the AC352's performance in a regular environment, according to the AVIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @一蓑烟雨任平生sjs from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4600186572308557?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

C919







Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358720204944121856aerotestmag @AeroTestingMag

Comac C919 to be certified in Canada for cold weather operations supported by @ITPSCanada




Comac C919 to be certified in Canada for cold weather operations​aerospacetestinginternational.com​​6:11 PM · Feb 8, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> C919
> View attachment 714541
> 
> Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4600186572308557?from=old_pc_videoshow


C919




Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> December 19, 2020
> View attachment 698570
> View attachment 698571
> View attachment 698573
> 
> Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin


MA700




Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919 and ARJ21-700






















Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @Ztcztcztc23333 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> View attachment 716215
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weixin


MA700






















Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366181711839551489Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

COMAC delivered this year’s first ARJ21 to Air China on Sunday, and it is the fourth home-made ARJ21 for Air China.




8:21 AM · Mar 1, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

16:25, 01-Mar-2021
*First confirmed C919 aircraft purchase contract signed*
CGTN

China Eastern Airlines on Monday signed a contract to purchase several C919 large passenger aircraft from the China Commercial Aircraft Company (COMAC).

According to the contract, China Eastern Airlines will purchase five C919 planes. The first is expected to be delivered by the end of 2021.

This is the first confirmed C919 aircraft purchase contract signed by a commercial airline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

JSCh said:


> 16:25, 01-Mar-2021
> *First confirmed C919 aircraft purchase contract signed*
> CGTN
> 
> China Eastern Airlines on Monday signed a contract to purchase several C919 large passenger aircraft from the China Commercial Aircraft Company (COMAC).
> 
> According to the contract, China Eastern Airlines will purchase five C919 planes. The first is expected to be delivered by the end of 2021.
> 
> This is the first confirmed C919 aircraft purchase contract signed by a commercial airline.


I think they shall be quite confident first will delivered by end of 2021. And I expect COMAC to stock up 40 leap 1c engine to ensure 2 years of C919 supply for airliner without disruption even with sanction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

Air China receives 4th ARJ21 regional jetliner-Ecns.cn






www.ecns.cn


----------



## letsrock

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366181711839551489Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> COMAC delivered this year’s first ARJ21 to Air China on Sunday, and it is the fourth home-made ARJ21 for Air China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:21 AM · Mar 1, 2021


 Is production rate coming down? i though they delivered 30-40 last year. this is already march.


----------



## JSCh

letsrock said:


> Is production rate coming down? i though they delivered 30-40 last year. this is already march.


FYI, the 40 delivered is accumulative delivery. Last year delivery is just over 20.
No news about current production rate, but I don't think they make airplane one by one.


----------



## JSCh

新浪江西​今天 08:58 来自 微博 weibo.com​【“抚州汤显祖”号来了！江西航空接收第四架ARJ21飞机】3月3日14时30分，江西航空在中国商飞浦东基地迎来了第四架ARJ21飞机B-650U。下午16时8分，飞机平稳降落在南昌昌北机场，至此，江西航空机队规模增至14架。本架ARJ21飞机冠名为“抚州汤显祖”号，延续了“一机一地一文化”的主题客舱服务模式，持续宣传江西本土各地区文旅特色，不断扩宽江西省文化影响力和覆盖面。江西航空此前引进的三架ARJ21飞机分别以江西“井冈山”“景德镇”“宜春”等地市命名。​
Sina Jiangxi
Today at 08:58 from Weibo

["Fuzhou Tang Xianzu" is here! Jiangxi Airlines receives the fourth ARJ21 aircraft]

At 14:30 on March 3, Jiangxi Airlines ushered in the fourth ARJ21 aircraft B-650U at the Pudong base of COMAC. At 16:8 in the afternoon, the plane landed smoothly at Nanchang Changbei Airport. So far, the size of the Jiangxi Airlines fleet has increased to 14. The ARJ21 aircraft is named "Fuzhou Tang Xianzu", which continues the theme cabin service model of "one aircraft, one place, one culture", continues to promote the cultural and tourism characteristics of various regions in Jiangxi, and continuously expands the cultural influence and coverage of Jiangxi Province. The three ARJ21 aircraft previously introduced by Jiangxi Airlines were named after Jiangxi's "Jinggangshan", "Jingdezhen", and "Yichun" cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367370181945745413CnTechPost @cnTechPost

China’s civil manned airship AS700 expected to make maiden flight this year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

The COMAC C939: The 400 Seat Boeing 777X Competitor Under Study


Chinese aircraft manufacturer COMAC (Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China) has big plans for the coming years. It is…




simpleflying.com












CRAIC Plans 3 Versions Of Its New Widebody: The 'CR929’


The vast majority of modern airliner families feature more than one variant of the aircraft in question. This…




simpleflying.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Polestar 2

JSCh said:


> The COMAC C939: The 400 Seat Boeing 777X Competitor Under Study
> 
> 
> Chinese aircraft manufacturer COMAC (Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China) has big plans for the coming years. It is…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simpleflying.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAIC Plans 3 Versions Of Its New Widebody: The 'CR929’
> 
> 
> The vast majority of modern airliner families feature more than one variant of the aircraft in question. This…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simpleflying.com


I think C939 make be not profitable aircraft. Better make C929 into a long haul passenger aircraft with range of 15000km


----------



## vi-va

Polestar 2 said:


> I think C939 make be not profitable aircraft. Better make C929 into a long haul passenger aircraft with range of 15000km


*Boeing 777 orders and deliveries (cumulative, by year):*





*Boeing 787 orders and deliveries (cumulative, by year):* 





From the order and delivery history of 777x, it seems fine. 400+ is good enough to make profit.

China need a new model at 350 ton for both civil and military purpose, it will create market demand for 500 kN engine, good for aviation industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

Rumor PLAAF places order for C919 militarize version.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Polestar 2 said:


> Rumor PLAAF places order for C919 militarize version.



Good for maritime patrol role.


----------



## samsara

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Good for maritime patrol role.


WHY do you think that PLA will need such aircraft for maritime patrol role.

What kind of quality in that speculated aircraft that current existing array of aircraft in PLA can't deliver, esp. to the said role as above?


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

samsara said:


> WHY do you think that PLA will need such aircraft for maritime patrol role.
> 
> What kind of quality in that speculated aircraft that current existing array of aircraft in PLA can't deliver, esp. to the said role as above?


range, fuel economy


----------



## samsara

casual said:


> range, fuel economy


But then due to political things, China will need to turn the C919 into some aircraft having no-Western-component at all. And that kind of efforts may not be helpful for the market internationalization of that mainly civilian aircraft. Well, at least not in current stage. Several more years to a decade that thing may be more relevant. Among others the CJ engine needs to be ready first. Better to build military aircraft for military purposes. At least not under COMAC.


----------



## LKJ86

C919

















Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21




Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




























Via @FlyingChickWei from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## letsrock

one quarter of the year is passed but so far only one ARJ has been delivered in 2021 - right ?


----------



## JSCh

29th March, MA700 No. 102 wing joined with fuselage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Polestar 2

letsrock said:


> one quarter of the year is passed but so far only one ARJ has been delivered in 2021 - right ?


ARJ21 is just an temporary product. With signing of China eastern airliner confirm buying 5 C919. All Chinese airliner are aiming for C919 rather than ARJ21 as it can carry more passenger with much lower operating cost per person. It tech is also much newer, ease of maintenance and cost.

ARJ21 is just to allow China to gain important lesson in building a narrow passenger jet which meets FAA and EAA requirement. A certain number of fleet of ARJ21 to operate safely, gaining experience and clock millions of passenger safety record to build up made in China passenger airliner reputation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

PLA would never order C919 for at least a couple of decades. Militaries like to operate proven platform with known limitations, flaws and aircraft with easily accessible spare parts.

There is a reason Airbus offers a 30 year old A330 and Boeing a 40 year old 767 for air tankers and transport aircraft. Same goes for 737-700 for P-8 aircraft.

Those designs have been proven and improved over time and have spares available world wide.


samsara said:


> But then due to political things, China will need to turn the C919 into some aircraft having no-Western-component at all. And that kind of efforts may not be helpful for the market internationalization of that mainly civilian aircraft. Well, at least not in current stage. Several more years to a decade that thing may be more relevant. Among others the CJ engine needs to be ready first. Better to build military aircraft for military purposes. At least not under COMAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightEdge

Is airline industry likely to grow much in China? They have huge HSR network and expanding. Most likely they will have higher speed maglev also in 10years or so. Most of the airspace is under the PLAF control, so is there much scope for growth in China?


----------



## UKBengali

razgriz19 said:


> PLA would never order C919 for at least a couple of decades. Militaries like to operate proven platform with known limitations, flaws and aircraft with easily accessible spare parts.
> 
> There is a reason Airbus offers a 30 year old A330 and Boeing a 40 year old 767 for air tankers and transport aircraft. Same goes for 737-700 for P-8 aircraft.
> 
> Those designs have been proven and improved over time and have spares available world wide.





This does not compute as Airbus(Europe) and Boeing(USA) have a lineage they can draw on but China does not.

CPC will order PLA to obtain military C919s over Russian planes for their military as they consider it more important to become self-sufficient over using proven platforms.


----------



## lcloo

StraightEdge said:


> Is airline industry likely to grow much in China? They have huge HSR network and expanding. Most likely they will have higher speed maglev also in 10years or so. Most of the airspace is under the PLAF control, so is there much scope for growth in China?



MediaRoom - News Releases/Statements
*Boeing Forecasts Strong Growth in China’s Aviation Market Despite Near-term Challenges*

China remains on track to become *world’s largest *aviation market

20-year demand for commercial airplanes and services worth *$3.1 trillion*

*Beijing, Nov. 12, 2020 *– *Boeing [NYSE: BA] expects China’s airlines to acquire 8,600 new airplanes valued at $1.4 trillion and commercial aviation services valued at $1.7 trillion over the next 20 years,* reflecting an expected robust recovery following the COVID-19 pandemic. Boeing shared its annual China market forecast today as part of the 2020 Commercial Market Outlook (CMO), which shows anticipated demand for commercial airplanes and services.

China’s rapidly growing middle class, increased economic growth and growing urbanization are all factors in the Boeing forecast, suggesting the country will lead passenger travel globally in the next few years. Since 2000, China’s commercial jet fleet has expanded sevenfold, and approximately 25% of all aviation growth worldwide in the last decade has come from China. Boeing forecasts this trend will continue over the next 20 years.

“While COVID-19 has severely impacted every passenger market worldwide, China’s fundamental growth drivers remain resilient and robust,” said Richard Wynne, managing director, China Marketing, Boeing Commercial Airplanes. “Not only has China’s recovery from COVID-19 outpaced the rest of the world, but also continued government investments toward improving and expanding its transportation infrastructure, large regional traffic flows, and a flourishing domestic market mean this region of the world will thrive.”

Despite the challenges imposed by the pandemic, China’s projected airplane and services market represents a nearly 7% increase over last year’s 20-year CMO forecast. These increases are driven by continued high demand for single-aisle airplanes and China’s expanding share of passenger widebodies to support international routes, along with a large replacement cycle as China’s fleet matures. Boeing also anticipates growth in Chinese demand for new and converted freighters and digital solutions to help carriers further innovate and succeed.

The 2020 China CMO includes:

Boeing forecasts China’s annual passenger traffic growth to be 5.5% over the next 20 years
Boeing estimates operators will need more than 6,450 new single-aisle airplanes in China over the next 20 years. Single-aisle airplanes, such as the 737 family, continue to be the main driver of capacity growth
In the widebody market, Boeing forecasts demand for 1,590 deliveries by 2039 in China. Widebody airplanes will account for 18% of China’s deliveries during the 20-year period, down 4% from last year’s forecast due to an anticipated slower recovery in global long-haul traffic
China has the world’s highest e-commerce growth rate but significant room for development of air express shipping, presenting an opportunity for robust freighter demand
Long-term aviation industry growth in China is expected to drive the need for 395,000 commercial pilots, cabin crew members and aviation technicians to fly and to maintain the country’s airplane fleet
The complete forecast is available at http://www.boeing.com/commercial/market/commercial-market-outlook/.

Boeing is the world's largest aerospace company and leading provider of commercial airplanes, defense, space and security systems, and global services. As a top U.S. exporter, the company supports commercial and government customers in more than 150 countries and leverages the talents of a global supplier base. Building on a legacy of aerospace leadership, Boeing continues to lead in technology and innovation, deliver for its customers and invest in its people and future growth.
###​


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> MA700
> View attachment 719568
> View attachment 719569
> View attachment 719571
> View attachment 719572
> View attachment 719573
> View attachment 719574
> View attachment 719575
> 
> Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin


MA700 No.102
















Via @民航事儿 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

Is MA-60 still being sold for civilian airliner?


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 732994
> View attachment 732995
> 
> Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo


By the way, that engine shall be domestic since China military or enforcement are banned by embargo from EU and US.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 732994
> View attachment 732995
> 
> Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo








Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

LKJ86 said:


> C919
> View attachment 733337
> 
> Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo


I think it's matter of time, C919 will be modify for martitme patrol or mility uses like the MA60. WS-20 engine shall be one used to replace Leap -1C engine.


----------



## Deino

Polestar 2 said:


> I think it's matter of time, C919 will be modify for martitme patrol or mility uses like the MA60. WS-20 engine shall be one used to replace Leap -1C engine.




And this is based on WHAT? You are now repeating this assumption but always without an explanation ... only based on wishful-thinking?


----------



## Polestar 2

Deino said:


> And this is b9 ed on WHAT? You are now repeating this assumption but always without an explanation ... only based on wishful-thinking?


The source is closed down on CBDJY...

Order being put in place but of cos, this will take time to execute. It will be few years down the road before we see a military C919 pop out.


----------



## Deino

Polestar 2 said:


> The source is closed down on CBDJY...
> 
> Order being put in place but of cos, this will take time to execute. It will be few years down the road before we see a military C919 pop out.




But not all on CBDJY and even more it makes no sense. The at least now still too huge content of foreign components are a main reason against this.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700













Via @空客vs波音 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

It's been a long time we haven't seen new ARJ-21 join the Chinese airliner group.


----------



## LKJ86

Polestar 2 said:


> It's been a long time *we* haven't seen new ARJ-21 join the Chinese airliner group.


Not all of us.


----------



## LKJ86

MA60







Via @开飞机的LuSam-WUH from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*COMAC completes production, test flight center*
By Global Times
Published: Apr 25, 2021 08:42 AM



The third ARJ 21-700 jet flies in Shanghai, east China, on Sept. 12, 2009. Subsidiaries of Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) and Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd. (COMAC) have set up a joint design center to develop noses for China-developed commercial aircraft, AVIC said Nov. 21, 2018.(Photo: Xinhua)

The nation's first self-developed production and test flight center for China's commercial aircraft developer - Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) - was completed on Saturday, which will help accelerate commercial operation for domestically made airplanes.

The production and test flight center, based in Nanchang, capital of East China's Jiangxi Province, is a comprehensive facility for aircraft interior completion, painting, test flight support, aircraft delivery and maintenance. Its completion shows the country has forged a relatively complete aircraft industry chain including research and design, production and test flights, as well as delivery and operation, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

With an investment of 2 billion yuan ($308 million), construction of the center started in April 2019. It will mainly be responsible for producing COMAC's ARJ21 jetliner, which is China's first turbofan regional passenger jetliner.

The project is expected to achieve production capacity of about 30 aircraft each year.

In November last year, deliveries of the ARJ21 jetliner reached 38, with the latest aircraft delivered to Jiangxi Air, according to COMAC.

Apart from the regional jetliner, COMAC is also the developer of the C919 large passenger aircraft.

The C919 has 158-174 seats and a range of up to 5,555 kilometers. The plane conducted its successful maiden flight in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*New jetliner production, test flight center completed in Jiangxi, China*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AC311A













Via @航空工业昌飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @空客vs波音 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Piotr

Comac last year was second in the world when it comes to deliveries of regional jets.
In 2020 Embraer delivered - 44 regional jets, Comac - 24, Bombardier/Mitsubishi - 17, Sukhoi - 14, de Haviland - 11 and ATR - 10. 
Data from newspaper "Lotnictwo" 2021-04

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389055263647289344
新华网​5月3日 08:09 来自 微博 weibo.com​#飞机返回接断臂男孩目前状况良好#【



与时间赛跑！#飞机返回接断臂男孩后续来了#！】4月30日深夜，新疆和田一7岁男孩需紧急进行接臂手术，当天最后一班飞往乌鲁木齐的航班二次开门全力救助，使得男孩顺利登机，送往医院治疗，很多网友都在关心小男孩的后续情况。5月2日，记者与男孩家属及医生取得联系，目前，男孩的接臂手术已完成，身体状况良好，已可以进食。（来源：中央广电总台中国之声微信公号）​
*Xinhua-net*
At 08:09 on May 3 from Weibo

The boy with the severed arm is currently in good condition

[A race against time! The plane returned to pick up the severed arm boy follow-up! ]

In the middle of the night of April 30, a 7-year-old boy in Hotan, Xinjiang, needed an emergency arm surgery. The last flight to Urumqi of the day opened the door for the second time. The boy was able to board the plane and sent to the hospital for treatment.

The follow-up of the little boy. On May 2, the reporter got in touch with the boy’s family and doctor. At present, the boy’s arm attachment surgery has been completed and he is in good physical condition and can now eat. (Source: The Voice of China WeChat Official Account of the Central Radio and Television Station)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑ further news with video.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390473751767126022

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

*Airbus Is Confident COMAC’s C919 Can Compete Against The A320neo*
by Luke Bodell
May 7, 2021
3 minute read

Airbus chief executive Guillaume Faury claims that COMAC’s C919 will be strong competition for the Airbus A320neo by the end of the decade. Faury made the comments during the Atlantic Council EU-US Future Forum on May 6th, believing that the C919 will progressively transform the single-aisle market into a “triopoly” of Airbus, Boeing and COMAC aircraft.

Stiff competition by the end of the decade
Commercial aircraft manufacturing has long been dominated by the duopoly of Airbus and Boeing. However, Airbus chief executive Guillaume Faury believes this will change as early as the end of this decade, with Chinese planemaker COMAC making swift progress in recent years.

During an online event hosted by the Atlantic Council, Faury said, “It will start slowly, reaching at the beginning probably only the Chinese airlines, but we believe it will progressively become a decent player. We will go from a duopoly to a triopoly on the single-aisle probably by the end of the decade.”

COMAC, C919, Airbus Competition
The C919 is expected to enter service in China by the end of 2021. Photo: Getty Images
COMAC expects to introduce its new narrowbody, the C919, into active service later this year. The plane has yet to receive certification, while COVID-19 complications have delayed important natural icing tests until the autumn. Despite this, COMAC believes it can still make deliveries of the plane before the end of 2021. The C919 has been touted as a viable competitor to the Airbus A320neo and Boeing 737 MAX.

Will the C919 receive foreign investment?
The C919 has received over 800 provisional orders thus far, almost exclusively from airlines and leasing companies within China. While China’s domestic aviation market is extensive, this alone won’t be enough for the C919 to be considered a success. As with COMAC’s ARJ21, operators outside of China are reluctant to order the C919 thus far.

Additionally, many Chinese airlines are already operating the Airbus A320neo in the domestic market, including Air China and China Southern. Faury believes that the C919 will start strongly in China before picking up globally.

Faury said,“We believe they will start with China, because the Chinese airlines are state-owned companies and it’s easier to do it. It takes a lot of time to demonstrate the maturity of a product, to make it reliable, trusted, and economically viable. But we believe it’s not unlikely [that] on the single-aisle, by the end of the decade, COMAC will have taken a certain share of the market.”

Interestingly, Ryanair has expressed strong interest in the plane since early on in its development. In 2011, the airline signed a memorandum of understanding with COMAC at the Paris Air Show. Ryanair chief executive Michael O’Leary reaffirmed the carrier’s commitment to the C919 program last year, claiming competition for Airbus and Boeing would be good for the industry.

Airbus may lose a lucrative market
China has been a vital market for Airbus, with around 20% of its deliveries last year to Chinese customers. Faury claims that the Chinese market will “progressively come with domestic products,” making a dent in Airbus’ interests in the region.

Boeing is also experiencing complications in the region, with China yet to recertify the 737 MAX. This has left Chinese MAX operators, such as Air China and China Eastern, looking to the C919 as a viable alternative.

Do you believe COMAC’s C919 will enter into service by the end of this year? Let us know what you think in the comments.

Journalist - With 10 years of experience as a travel writer and aviation analyst, Luke has worked with industry-leaders including Skyscanner, KLM and HotelsCombined throughout his career. As a passionate traveler based across the Middle East and East Asia, Luke offers strong insights into the travel and aviation industry. 

via: https://simpleflying.com/airbus-comac-a320neo-competition/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ozranger

Deino said:


> *Airbus Is Confident COMAC’s C919 Can Compete Against The A320neo*
> by Luke Bodell
> May 7, 2021
> 3 minute read
> 
> Airbus chief executive Guillaume Faury claims that COMAC’s C919 will be strong competition for the Airbus A320neo by the end of the decade. Faury made the comments during the Atlantic Council EU-US Future Forum on May 6th, believing that the C919 will progressively transform the single-aisle market into a “triopoly” of Airbus, Boeing and COMAC aircraft.
> 
> Stiff competition by the end of the decade
> Commercial aircraft manufacturing has long been dominated by the duopoly of Airbus and Boeing. However, Airbus chief executive Guillaume Faury believes this will change as early as the end of this decade, with Chinese planemaker COMAC making swift progress in recent years.
> 
> During an online event hosted by the Atlantic Council, Faury said, “It will start slowly, reaching at the beginning probably only the Chinese airlines, but we believe it will progressively become a decent player. We will go from a duopoly to a triopoly on the single-aisle probably by the end of the decade.”
> 
> COMAC, C919, Airbus Competition
> The C919 is expected to enter service in China by the end of 2021. Photo: Getty Images
> COMAC expects to introduce its new narrowbody, the C919, into active service later this year. The plane has yet to receive certification, while COVID-19 complications have delayed important natural icing tests until the autumn. Despite this, COMAC believes it can still make deliveries of the plane before the end of 2021. The C919 has been touted as a viable competitor to the Airbus A320neo and Boeing 737 MAX.
> 
> Will the C919 receive foreign investment?
> The C919 has received over 800 provisional orders thus far, almost exclusively from airlines and leasing companies within China. While China’s domestic aviation market is extensive, this alone won’t be enough for the C919 to be considered a success. As with COMAC’s ARJ21, operators outside of China are reluctant to order the C919 thus far.
> 
> Additionally, many Chinese airlines are already operating the Airbus A320neo in the domestic market, including Air China and China Southern. Faury believes that the C919 will start strongly in China before picking up globally.
> 
> Faury said,“We believe they will start with China, because the Chinese airlines are state-owned companies and it’s easier to do it. It takes a lot of time to demonstrate the maturity of a product, to make it reliable, trusted, and economically viable. But we believe it’s not unlikely [that] on the single-aisle, by the end of the decade, COMAC will have taken a certain share of the market.”
> 
> Interestingly, Ryanair has expressed strong interest in the plane since early on in its development. In 2011, the airline signed a memorandum of understanding with COMAC at the Paris Air Show. Ryanair chief executive Michael O’Leary reaffirmed the carrier’s commitment to the C919 program last year, claiming competition for Airbus and Boeing would be good for the industry.
> 
> Airbus may lose a lucrative market
> China has been a vital market for Airbus, with around 20% of its deliveries last year to Chinese customers. Faury claims that the Chinese market will “progressively come with domestic products,” making a dent in Airbus’ interests in the region.
> 
> Boeing is also experiencing complications in the region, with China yet to recertify the 737 MAX. This has left Chinese MAX operators, such as Air China and China Eastern, looking to the C919 as a viable alternative.
> 
> Do you believe COMAC’s C919 will enter into service by the end of this year? Let us know what you think in the comments.
> 
> Journalist - With 10 years of experience as a travel writer and aviation analyst, Luke has worked with industry-leaders including Skyscanner, KLM and HotelsCombined throughout his career. As a passionate traveler based across the Middle East and East Asia, Luke offers strong insights into the travel and aviation industry.
> 
> via: https://simpleflying.com/airbus-comac-a320neo-competition/



Not quite sure about other countries but in China market, generally speaking, Boeing is already out not only on narrow body passenger jets but also on wide body jets in exchange of China's loss on Huawei phone and chip businesses. That means in foreseeable future there will be no new orders going to Boeing placed by any Chinese airlines.

The narrow body market will be shared by A32x from Airbus and C919 from COMAC.

The wide body market's new orders will go to Airbus and then COMAC when CR929 is ready.

Obviously they will keep operating all existing Boeing jets. As all major Chinese airlines are now allowed to run planes for carrying passengers with an age over 10 years, those Boeing planes will finish their leases in at most 10 years and be resold to market by the financers.

By mostly running jets from Airbus and COMAC they can also simplify their support networks including support facilities at airports, because reportedly all COMAC jets are designed to adopt an operation model similar to that of Airbus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

Deino said:


> *Airbus Is Confident COMAC’s C919 Can Compete Against The A320neo*
> by Luke Bodell
> May 7, 2021
> 3 minute read
> 
> Airbus chief executive Guillaume Faury claims that COMAC’s C919 will be strong competition for the Airbus A320neo by the end of the decade. Faury made the comments during the Atlantic Council EU-US Future Forum on May 6th, believing that the C919 will progressively transform the single-aisle market into a “triopoly” of Airbus, Boeing and COMAC aircraft.
> 
> Stiff competition by the end of the decade
> Commercial aircraft manufacturing has long been dominated by the duopoly of Airbus and Boeing. However, Airbus chief executive Guillaume Faury believes this will change as early as the end of this decade, with Chinese planemaker COMAC making swift progress in recent years.
> 
> During an online event hosted by the Atlantic Council, Faury said, “It will start slowly, reaching at the beginning probably only the Chinese airlines, but we believe it will progressively become a decent player. We will go from a duopoly to a triopoly on the single-aisle probably by the end of the decade.”
> 
> COMAC, C919, Airbus Competition
> The C919 is expected to enter service in China by the end of 2021. Photo: Getty Images
> COMAC expects to introduce its new narrowbody, the C919, into active service later this year. The plane has yet to receive certification, while COVID-19 complications have delayed important natural icing tests until the autumn. Despite this, COMAC believes it can still make deliveries of the plane before the end of 2021. The C919 has been touted as a viable competitor to the Airbus A320neo and Boeing 737 MAX.
> 
> Will the C919 receive foreign investment?
> The C919 has received over 800 provisional orders thus far, almost exclusively from airlines and leasing companies within China. While China’s domestic aviation market is extensive, this alone won’t be enough for the C919 to be considered a success. As with COMAC’s ARJ21, operators outside of China are reluctant to order the C919 thus far.
> 
> Additionally, many Chinese airlines are already operating the Airbus A320neo in the domestic market, including Air China and China Southern. Faury believes that the C919 will start strongly in China before picking up globally.
> 
> Faury said,“We believe they will start with China, because the Chinese airlines are state-owned companies and it’s easier to do it. It takes a lot of time to demonstrate the maturity of a product, to make it reliable, trusted, and economically viable. But we believe it’s not unlikely [that] on the single-aisle, by the end of the decade, COMAC will have taken a certain share of the market.”
> 
> Interestingly, Ryanair has expressed strong interest in the plane since early on in its development. In 2011, the airline signed a memorandum of understanding with COMAC at the Paris Air Show. Ryanair chief executive Michael O’Leary reaffirmed the carrier’s commitment to the C919 program last year, claiming competition for Airbus and Boeing would be good for the industry.
> 
> Airbus may lose a lucrative market
> China has been a vital market for Airbus, with around 20% of its deliveries last year to Chinese customers. Faury claims that the Chinese market will “progressively come with domestic products,” making a dent in Airbus’ interests in the region.
> 
> Boeing is also experiencing complications in the region, with China yet to recertify the 737 MAX. This has left Chinese MAX operators, such as Air China and China Eastern, looking to the C919 as a viable alternative.
> 
> Do you believe COMAC’s C919 will enter into service by the end of this year? Let us know what you think in the comments.
> 
> Journalist - With 10 years of experience as a travel writer and aviation analyst, Luke has worked with industry-leaders including Skyscanner, KLM and HotelsCombined throughout his career. As a passionate traveler based across the Middle East and East Asia, Luke offers strong insights into the travel and aviation industry.
> 
> via: https://simpleflying.com/airbus-comac-a320neo-competition/


The US changed their tone so fast? Just 2-3 years, they claim C919 is junk and no hope of compete with Boeing and Airbus? And C919 dont need 10 years, I dare to bet. Now it can compete directly with Neo and Max on same level.


ozranger said:


> Not quite sure about other countries but in China market, generally speaking, Boeing is already out not only on narrow body passenger jets but also on wide body jets in exchange of China's loss on Huawei phone and chip businesses. That means in foreseeable future there will be no new orders going to Boeing placed by any Chinese airlines.
> 
> The narrow body market will be shared by A32x from Airbus and C919 from COMAC.
> 
> The wide body market's new orders will go to Airbus and then COMAC when CR929 is ready.
> 
> Obviously they will keep operating all existing Boeing jets. As all major Chinese airlines are now allowed to run planes for carrying passengers with an age over 10 years, this Boeing planes will finish their leases in at most 10 years and be resold to market by the financers.
> 
> By mostly running jets from Airbus and COMAC they can also simplify their support networks including support facilities at airports, because reportedly all COMAC jets are designed to adopt an operation model similar to that of Airbus.


Narrow body market is gone case for Max but I am surely, China want some competition for wide body airliner. C929 prototype is no where to be seen and not to mention put into service and challenge airbus and boeing wide body. It we did not put Boeing into our basket. Airbus can command any amount they want for China wide body market.

There is still business for Boeing in China but the most lucrative narrow body airliner margin will be heavily squeeze for Boeing. Boeing need to spend money on Congress and lobby hard to tone down anti-China hawk to create more purchase deal from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

ozranger said:


> Not quite sure about other countries but in China market, generally speaking, Boeing is already out not only on narrow body passenger jets but also on wide body jets in exchange of China's loss on Huawei phone and chip businesses. That means in foreseeable future there will be no new orders going to Boeing placed by any Chinese airlines.
> 
> The narrow body market will be shared by A32x from Airbus and C919 from COMAC.
> 
> The wide body market's new orders will go to Airbus and then COMAC when CR929 is ready.
> 
> Obviously they will keep operating all existing Boeing jets. As all major Chinese airlines are now allowed to run planes for carrying passengers with an age over 10 years, this Boeing planes will finish their leases in at most 10 years and be resold to market by the financers.
> 
> By mostly running jets from Airbus and COMAC they can also simplify their support networks including support facilities at airports, because reportedly all COMAC jets are designed to adopt an operation model similar to that of Airbus.



I'm sure you are aware (others may be not so much) that Airbus has a Chinese assembly plant in Tianjin, which delivered its 500th aircraft recently. This JV was set up in 2008. From the 400th airplane to the 500th, it took two years. Yes - one hundred aircraft in two years. Chew on that one for a while.









Airbus delivers 500th A320 family aircraft assembled in China







newsaf.cgtn.com






Polestar 2 said:


> The US changed their tone so fast? Just 2-3 years, they claim C919 is junk and no hope of compete with Boeing and Airbus?



Airbus is a European company, Boeing is an American one.


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Polestar 2 said:


> The US changed their tone so fast? Just 2-3 years, they claim C919 is junk and no hope of compete with Boeing and Airbus? And C919 dont need 10 years, I dare to bet. Now it can compete directly with Neo and Max on same level.
> 
> Narrow body market is gone case for Max but I am surely, China want some competition for wide body airliner. C929 prototype is no where to be seen and not to mention put into service and challenge airbus and boeing wide body. It we did not put Boeing into our basket. Airbus can command any amount they want for China wide body market.
> 
> There is still business for Boeing in China but the most lucrative narrow body airliner margin will be heavily squeeze for Boeing. Boeing need to spend money on Congress and lobby hard to tone down anti-China hawk to create more purchase deal from China.


China still need Boeing for competition with Airbus, but the business model may change.
Previously China bought a lot of Boeing and lease them in other market, such as Indonesia. 

Now China may lease Boeing airplanes from other airlines since there are plenty of them grounded right now. It still creates enough pressure on Airbus.


----------



## LKJ86

C919



















Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

OTT Airlines got her 4th ARJ21-700.







Via @民航事儿 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑ further news with video.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390473751767126022


His arm is severed by tractor. Luckily save in time.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392728024941006848

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

MA600










Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700

























Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业强度所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国兵器工业集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*中国商飞计划推出ARJ21医疗型、灭火型和应急救援指挥型*​2021-05-27 18:06:37 国际航空 国际航空专栏​​5月8日，由中国航空工业集团主办，中航文化承办，中国商飞与中国航空学会参与协办的长三角航空应急救援产业发展论坛在上海举办。会上中国商用飞机有限责任公司副总经理张玉金做了题为《国产民机-ARJ21助力航空应急救援能力现代化建设》的演讲，并指出按照计划，ARJ21医疗机和应急指挥机将在今年取证，灭火机将在2022年底取证。​​*COMAC plans to launch ARJ21 medical services type, firefighting type and emergency command type*
2021-05-27 18:06:37 International Aviation 

On May 8, the Yangtze River Delta Aviation Emergency Rescue Industry Development Forum, sponsored by Aviation Industry Corporation of China, undertook by AVIC Culture, and co-organized by COMAC and China Aeronautical Society, was held in Shanghai. At the meeting, Zhang Yujin, deputy general manager of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, gave a speech entitled "Domestic Civil Aircraft-ARJ21 Helps Modernize Aviation Emergency Rescue Capability" and pointed out that according to the plan, ARJ21 medical service aircraft and emergency command aircraft will be certified this year. The firefighting type will be certified by the end of 2022.

_*con't ->*_ http://www.cannews.com.cn/2021/05/27/99326808.html



ARJ21 专用医疗机客舱构型 ARJ21 Dedicated Medical Service Aircraft Cabin Configuration




​ARJ21医疗转运机客舱构型 ARJ21 medical transfer aircraft cabin configuration




​ARJ21应急救援指挥机 ARJ21 Emergency Command




​ARJ21灭火机构型 ARJ21 Firefighting

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700
















Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Chengdu Airlines received a new ARJ21-700 on June 6, 2021







Via @航空物语 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

ARJ21 delivered to China Express Airlines




Liebherr LAMC (AVIC Landing Gear Advanced Manufacturing Corp.) delivered the 100th ARJ21 landing gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> His arm is severed by tractor. Luckily save in time.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392728024941006848View attachment 743252​


The boy is going home !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Y-12E










Via @民航事儿 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

AG50
















Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Two new ARJ21-700s are delivered on June 18, 2021
















Via 江西卫视 and @航空物语 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @空客vs波音 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AC332














Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409027966026194950People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

Chengdu Tianfu International Airport was put into operation on Sunday. The airport is located some 50 km from downtown #Chengdu in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海飞机制造有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__





AVIC launches assembly of new helicopter - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*AVIC launches assembly of new helicopter*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-07-05 00:27:08 _| _Editor: huaxia_

TIANJIN, July 4 (Xinhua) -- China's major aircraft manufacturer, the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), launched the assembly of AC332, a multi-purpose, civilian-use helicopter, in north China's Tianjin Municipality.

AC332 is an advanced dual-engine helicopter of four-tonne level. Equipped with high-performance rotor, two high-power engines and highly integrated avionics system, the helicopter was unveiled in December 2020.

According to AVIC, the helicopter can achieve a flight altitude of 6,000 meters, a voyage of 600 km and a load of 600 kg in areas with an altitude of 4,500 meters.

The helicopter, with a capacity of 10 passengers, can be used in various scenarios including emergency rescue, law enforcement, as well high-altitude and offshore operations.

AC332 is expected to make its maiden flight in 2022 and will be delivered by the end of 2024.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700

























Via @开心包子铺分铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空物语 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China's civil airliners will all be equipped with BeiDou devices by 2024 - CnTechPost


China's civil aircraft, of which there are roughly 3,800, will all be equipped with BeiDou equipment by 2024, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) said Wednesday.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

看航空​7-16 16:36
来自 微博 weibo.com​​#航空心声# 7月9日，AES100发动机2021上半年适航工作总结会暨PSCP签署仪式在湖南株洲举行。​
*Watch aviation*
7-16 16:36 from Weibo

On July 9, the AES100 engine airworthiness work summary meeting for the first half of 2021 and the PSCP signing ceremony were held in Zhuzhou, Hunan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @民航事儿 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

AG50







Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

LKJ86 said:


> ARJ21-700
> View attachment 762066
> View attachment 762067
> View attachment 762068
> View attachment 762069
> View attachment 762070
> View attachment 762071
> View attachment 762072
> View attachment 762073
> 
> Via @开心包子铺分铺 from Weibo


What is the little fan used for?


----------



## LKJ86

C919 & ARJ21-700










Via @大飞机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Akasa

nang2 said:


> What is the little fan used for?



It's an RAT - ram air turbine - used to generate emergency power from passing airflow should the plane lose both engines in flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

im still waiting for a C919 Inflight video. wana see that wing view take off.


----------



## qwerrty

comac et120 vtol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433276857638477829

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

evtol.news 
*TCab Tech E20*


4-5 minutes



TCab Tech was founded in May 2021 in Shanghai, China by Yon Wui Ng, CEO and other engineers. The company's goal is to make reliable and zero emission electric vertical takeoff and landing (eVTOL) aircraft for urban air mobility (UAM) aerial on-demand riding sharing for the general public. The TCab part of the company's name is an abbreviation for "Time Cab" which means a time-efficient form of air transportation. The company foresees using artificial intelligence (AI) to help their aircraft navigate through complex urban air space to ensure safety for all urban air travelers. After two rounds of funding earlier in 2021, the company raised nearly $10 million USD.

The E20 eVTOL aircraft holds one pilot and four passengers traveling at a cruise speed of 260 km/h (162 mph) with a range of 200 km (125 miles) and has a maximum payload of 450 kg (992 lb). The aircraft flies has six propellers: four tilt-propellers plus two double-stacked fixed propellers for VTOL; the four tilt-propellers are used for forward flight and transition. The aircraft has one high wing with a conventional fuselage mounted tail and has tricycle fixed wheeled landing gear.

As safety is an important part of TCab Tech, the E20 will have no single point of failure in the flight control system. Another safety feature is the high wing allowing passengers to enter and exit the aircraft with ease and safety. The company expects as batteries improve over the years, the aircraft will be capable of being fully charged in one hour.
As of September 2021, according to one website, the population in China has reached 1.398 billion people and the company is counting on customers in China to use their aircraft in an effort to spend less time traveling to work and to gain more free personal time. TCab Tech and the entire aviation industry is aware that as low altitude restrictions become more lifted in China, the market for air taxi service should begin to boom.

TCab Tech announced on Monday, September 6, 2021 they had started flight testing and it is not known if the flight testing is with a subscale or full scale technology demonstrator. Eventually, the company expects its production aircraft to cost in the several million yuan (approx. $500,000–$750,000 USD) price range.

The first market the company foresees to be successful with their E20 eVTOL aircraft will be in the tourism industry. After that, TCab Tech expects their aircraft will be used in the on-demand urban air taxi industry. The company predicts their first commercial flight for the E20 will take place sometime in 2024.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437788224907272194

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## lcloo

Latest update on ARJ-21 deliveries. A total of 61 aircraft have been delivered up to 15th September 2021. 

The latest delivered was to Xion'an 雄安Airlines, registration #B-651W, aircraft production #167, accordinh to Chinese Wikipedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hualushui

There are close to 20 aircraft on the tarmac waiting to be accepted, but the pandemic has caused airlines to be unwilling to accept


----------



## Polestar 2

hualushui said:


> There are close to 20 aircraft on the tarmac waiting to be accepted, but the pandemic has caused airlines to be unwilling to accept


Most ARJ-21 are for domestic route. I doubt the pandemic impact are the culprit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Polestar 2 said:


> Most ARJ-21 are for domestic route. I doubt the pandemic impact are the culprit.



_Well. This is not the first time.

Maybe the time is due for COMAC to move on and install an alternative domestic designed or made engine for its ARJ-21.

Presently the main supplier chosen for its CF34-10A is General Electric._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _Well. This is not the first time.
> 
> Maybe the time is due for COMAC to move on and install an alternative domestic designed or made engine for its ARJ-21.
> 
> Presently the main supplier chosen for its CF34-10A is General Electric._


They are developing CJ-500 for the ARJ-21 series, which contains knowledge shared with CJ-1000 and CJ-2000. CJ-500 is planned to become deliverable earlier than CJ-2000. That's why even Trump wasn't able to stopped GE from supplying the engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

pandaily.com 

*Chinese eVTOL Firm Autoflight Completes A Round of Financing Worth $100 Million - Pandaily*


2-3 minutes


Shanghai-based Fengfei Aviation Technology, known by its English name Autoflight, is a leading R&D and manufacturing enterprise for autonomous electric vertical take-off and landing (eVTOL) aircraft. The firm announced that it completed its A Round of financing worth $100 million. This is the largest single financing obtained by a domestic eVTOL enterprise so far.

Xie Jia, Vice President of Autoflight, said that this round of financing will be used for R&D and manufacturing of manned eVTOL aircraft – essentially a “flying car” – high-end talent resources, airworthiness certification and expansion of market application.

Autoflight was established on September 26, 2019, engaged in the design, R&D, manufacturing, and service of unmanned aerial vehicles. The company’s R&D headquarters were established in Shanghai in 2017. In the domestic market, the company entered at a relatively early stage, specializing in R&D and manufacturing of autonomous aircraft.
At present, Autoflight has over 300 employees, of which technical R&D personnel account for more than half, engaged in aircraft design, flight control algorithm, automatic driving, AI, avionics system, power system and composite materials.

Among the company’s products, The V400 Albatross has a maximum take-off weight of 400 kg and a maximum load of 100 kg. The pure electric version has a cruising range of 300 km. At present, this product is mainly used for heavy loads such as regional express logistics, emergency material transportation and rescue. This product has become the first pure eVTOL fixed-wing unmanned aerial vehicle to be officially accepted by the Civil Aviation Administration of China for an airworthiness certification.

In terms of markets, Autoflight’s products are not only sold domestically, but have also expanded into overseas markets such as Europe and the Middle East. It is reported that the firm will achieve sales of 100 million yuan ($15.465 million) in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

via Xin Gou
@chineseflyer

"startup from China unveiled: Pantuo Aero founded in Shanghai in 2019. Their 1st design is tilt-wing + ducted fans, 4/5 seat. Will publish more press release at Zhuhai Airshow next week."






-----------


*Chinese eVTOL startup Volant revealed fundraising details*


The Chinese eVTOL startup Volant Aerotech today revealed the investors of their first round of fundraising in amount of “millions USD”: Shunwei Capital founded by Xiaomi’s founder Mr.Lei Jun in 2011 managing total of near 3 billions USD and 2 billions RMB assets, and Ventech China, a French VC managing more than 400 millions Euro.

Volant Aerotech was founded in Shanghai in 2021 by a group of aviation veterans from COMAC (the Chinese equivalent of Boeing and Airbus) as well as the Chinese subsidiaries of Airbus, GE, Honeywell and Collins. The company revealed very little about their eVTOL design except an obscure image of the design concept. The company intend to test fly a sub-scale prototype by the end of this year.






Chinese eVTOL startup Volant revealed fundraising details – eFlight Journal







news.e-flight-journal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Boeing's update on China Aviation market's need by 2040. Also COMAC has just delivered another ARJ-21 (#62) on 18th September 2021, registration #B-651G to OTT Airlines.

_"Boeing Co has further raised its forecast for aircraft demand in China. *Over the next 20 years, Chinese carriers are expected to acquire 8,700 new airplanes,* accounting for 20 percent of the total worldwide, the US aircraft manufacturer said in its latest forecast for commercial air traffic and plane demand.

Last year, China's passenger traffic exceeded that of the United States for the first time, and Boeing predicted China would become the world's largest passenger market for air transportation in the next few years, the company said in its Commercial Market Outlook report released on Tuesday."_ 

Boeing sets forecast for next 20 years - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437788224907272194




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441315315573411846

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

qwerrty said:


> pandaily.com
> 
> *Chinese eVTOL Firm Autoflight Completes A Round of Financing Worth $100 Million - Pandaily*



LOL... The Chinese CEO is so cool, wearing only sandals for a photo shoot.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## qwerrty

qwerrty said:


> via Xin Gou
> @chineseflyer
> 
> "startup from China unveiled: Pantuo Aero founded in Shanghai in 2019. Their 1st design is tilt-wing + ducted fans, 4/5 seat. Will publish more press release at Zhuhai Airshow next week."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> *Chinese eVTOL startup Volant revealed fundraising details*
> 
> 
> The Chinese eVTOL startup Volant Aerotech today revealed the investors of their first round of fundraising in amount of “millions USD”: Shunwei Capital founded by Xiaomi’s founder Mr.Lei Jun in 2011 managing total of near 3 billions USD and 2 billions RMB assets, and Ventech China, a French VC managing more than 400 millions Euro.
> 
> Volant Aerotech was founded in Shanghai in 2021 by a group of aviation veterans from COMAC (the Chinese equivalent of Boeing and Airbus) as well as the Chinese subsidiaries of Airbus, GE, Honeywell and Collins. The company revealed very little about their eVTOL design except an obscure image of the design concept. The company intend to test fly a sub-scale prototype by the end of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese eVTOL startup Volant revealed fundraising details – eFlight Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.e-flight-journal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Shanghai-based Autoflight completes maiden flight test of manned vehicle V1500M


The V1500M is powered by an all-electric system and has a maximum passenger capacity of 3-4 people and a range of up to 250 km.




cnevpost.com







https://imgur.com/qFvJPpZ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

航空物语​42分钟前 转赞人数超过80​​【进博会买买买！明年的发动机先买起来】​本届进博会上，商飞与GE航空集团先后签订两笔发动机订单，包括88台供44架ARJ21使用的CF34-10A发动机以及19架份LEAP-1C发动机及短舱系统，以上两笔订单将在明年落实。​​看来明年商飞的产能不错，资瓷更多的国产飞机带着更多的人行走天下。​
*Aviation Story*
42 minutes ago

[Buy, buy, buy at CIIE! Buy next year’s engine first]

At this CIIE, COMAC and GE Aviation Group signed two engine orders, including 88 CF34-10A engines for 44 ARJ21s and 19 LEAP-1C engines and nacelle systems. The above two orders will be implemented next year.

It seems that the production capacity of COMAC will be good next year, and it will support more domestic aircrafts and bring more people to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

tcab tech e20 evtol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

newatlas.com
*Pantuo Aviation unveils China's answer to the Lilium Jet*
By Loz Blain
4-5 minutes
New render images and details have emerged on our favorite Chinese "I can't believe it's not Lilium" eVTOL air taxi project. The Pantuo Pantala Concept H, out of Shanghai, might look like the Lilium, but it promises to hit faster cruise speeds.

The manta ray shape, the large rear wing with upswept tips, the front canards, the great banks of small electric jets arranged along the wings ... So much of Pantuo's concept is, shall we say, the highest form of flattery, that it might be hard to tell it apart from the beautiful Lilium Jet from Germany.

*But there are key differences here. Where Lilium tilts only its propulsion pods, the Pantala is designed to tilt its whole wings. Where Lilium is running 36 tiny electric jets and pushing a small fan philosophy, Pantuo is hedging its bets with just 22 fans, each with a much larger diameter.*

The benefit of larger fans, Lilium tells us, is more energy-efficient hover. The drawbacks are tougher scaling, more noise, and less efficient cruise thanks to a bit of extra drag in horizontal flight. So if this thing gets built, perhaps we'll get a chance to verify those claims.

Performance figures won't be immediately comparable, since Pantuo is running a standard five-seat cabin while Lilium has expanded its launch aircraft to a seven-seater. But Lilium promises a 250-plus km (155-plus mile) range at 280 km/h (175 mph), and Pantuo says the Pantala Concept H will match that range, but go faster than 300 km/h (186 mph).

That's about all the detail we've got at this stage. It should be stressed that Lilium is one of the eVTOL world's most advanced projects, with several hundred million dollars in the bank, several hundred employees, and multiple flight tests of multiple prototypes under its belt, to name a few of its achievements. Pantuo has some ripping renders here, but if they've so much as built a remote control prototype, they're not telling anyone at this point.

On the other hand, where EASA and the FAA are pushing an extremely cautious approach to flight testing, the Chinese authorities seem to be letting eHang off the leash early to take the public around in manned flights all over the country.

So perhaps the runway for Pantuo will be somewhat clearer than what Lilium is facing with the European authorities – not that runways will be matters of great concern to the eVTOL sector, although both of these aircraft seem capable of using them where they're available for efficient conventional takeoff and landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466688739841826816

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466688739841826816


I take reuter report with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Deino

Polestar 2 said:


> I take reuter report with a pinch of salt.




Why, it quotes at least Yang Zhenmei, a Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) official.


----------



## Polestar 2

Deino said:


> Why, it quotes at least Yang Zhenmei, a Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) official.


It is 100% accurate translation from Chinese or purposely omitted some words and added their own by reporter?


----------



## Piotr

About CR929 and possibly AC332:

Russia, China continue work on long-range jet — Kremlin​4 Feb, 14:46

MOSCOW, February 4. /TASS/. The coronavirus pandemic created problems for the aircraft industry but Russia and China continue their project for the creation of a wide-body long-range jet, press secretary of the Russian President Dmitry Peskov told reporters on Friday.
The Kremlin’s spokesman highlighted aircraft engineering when listing topics discussed during summit talks in Beijing. "The aircraft industry is the powerhouse of industrial cooperation," Peskov said. "This comprises helicopters and the wide-body long-range passenger jet CR-929," he noted.
"Progress is slower than we would like" in the airliner development project, the Kremlin’s spokesperson said. "The market fell victim to COVID in the case with long-range airplanes; the demand for such aircraft dropped but work continues nevertheless," Peskov said.
Russia and China have been involved in the wide-body long-range aircraft projects for several years. The airplane will have 280 seats and a flight range of 12,000 km in the base version. The total budget for the program was estimated at about $13 bln.

https://tass.com/politics/1398175

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

空天逐梦V​​22-2-9 19:21​来自 iPhone XR​​2月8日，大型灭火/水上救援水陆两栖飞机AG600-1003架机发动机首次试车成功。过程中，在完成冷转试验后，按1、2、3、4号发动机顺序完成首次试车，四台发动机系统状态良好，参数指示正常，为后续工作奠定基础。目前，AG600飞机1003架机首飞前的调试、检查及各项机上地面试验准备工作正在稳步推进。#AG600-1003##大型水陆两栖飞机##航空#​
*Dreaming in the Sky V*
22-2-9 19:21

On February 8, the engine of the large-scale fire fighting/water rescue amphibious aircraft AG600-1003 was successfully tested for the first time. During the process, after completing the cold run test, the first test run was completed in the order of No. 1, 2, 3, and 4 engines. The systems of the four engines were in good condition and the parameter indications were normal, laying the foundation for follow-up work. At present, the debugging, inspection and various on-board ground test preparations before the first flight of AG600 aircraft 1003 are progressing steadily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> AG600-1003 was successfully tested for the first time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

Shotgunner51 said:


> View attachment 815073
> View attachment 815076
> View attachment 815075


Quite terrible that they need to redesign the whole plane and produced new prototype only after few years of the maiden flight of previous prototype. Especially, it has already go thru few years of testing only to realized some major structure problem. Plenty of years wasted. 

But I guess, this project is at the lowest priority which super computer or top glass wind tunnel are not available for correct accurate data.


----------



## lcloo

Polestar 2 said:


> Quite terrible that they need to redesign the whole plane and produced new prototype only after few years of the maiden flight of previous prototype. Especially, it has already go thru few years of testing only to realized some major structure problem. Plenty of years wasted.
> 
> But I guess, this project is at the lowest priority which super computer or top glass wind tunnel are not available for correct accurate data.


That is what prototypes and flight testings are for. Flight testing will reveal whether the prototypes performed up to the expectations of the designer or end users.

Obviously the first prototype did not meet the expectation, thus a revision is needed so that improvement can be made.

Data from flight testing of first prototype will not be wasted, whatever feedback will be store in a database which will be used as reference in future projects.


----------



## Polestar 2

lcloo said:


> That is what prototypes and flight testings are for. Flight testing will reveal whether the prototypes performed up to the expectations of the designer or end users.
> 
> Obviously the first prototype did not meet the expectation, thus a revision is needed so that improvement can be made.
> 
> Data from flight testing of first prototype will not be wasted, whatever feedback will be store in a database which will be used as reference in future projects.


Not until the extend of rebuild a new prototype and supercede old one. It means clearly a glaring massive design flaw which is quite appalling. But as I say, this is not a top tier project. Resources available is not always the best. Imagine such thing happen to Y-20 project after few prototype build and tested for years, only to realize major design flaw and need to restart again?

Fortunately, Y-20 is a top priority project and massive resources available which ensure the design is almost flaw from start.


----------



## Deino

The MA700 regional airliner prototype is out at XAC and it has its engines installed. 

(Image via do3jack/SDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

Deino said:


> The MA700 regional airliner prototype is out at XAC and it has its engines installed.
> 
> (Image via do3jack/SDF)
> 
> View attachment 817463


Rumors the first flight of MA700 has long conducted. Shall be in extensive testing phase now. AVIC shall be more transparent about such civilian project. 

How can it be successful when so little info is available or even build up foreign buyer interest?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

Domestic large aircraft c919, minimum ground speed test flight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502595608539922436

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ozranger

JSCh said:


> Domestic large aircraft c919, minimum ground speed test flight
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502595608539922436


👍I remember ARJ-21 got certified quite shortly after the same test.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

MA600














Via @航空工业 from Weibo


----------



## Deino

I must admit, I'm surprised since there have been no recent news about the MA700 and the last news was a report concerning issues due to the lack of engines! 

But this is the MA700 prototype flying!

So this was indeed correct? https://theaircurrent.com/aircraft-development/ma700-turboprop-secret-first-flight/

(Image via @Oneninety from Weibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

Deino said:


> I must admit, I'm surprised since there have been no recent news about the MA700 and the last news was a report concerning issues due to the lack of engines!
> 
> But this is the MA700 prototype flying!
> 
> So this was indeed correct? https://theaircurrent.com/aircraft-development/ma700-turboprop-secret-first-flight/
> 
> (Image via @Oneninety from Weibo)
> 
> View attachment 829947


The nose head looks like a mini C919. There is no doubt MA700 already initial first flight but the most interesting question is what engine? Given the highly secretive going on. Surely, it is a military grade engine.


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700







Via @爱旅游爱军事的大俊子 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC332




Via https://www.cannews.com.cn/2022/0407/341328.shtml


----------



## LKJ86

AC352




Via @航空工业 from Weixin


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> AC332
> View attachment 831338
> 
> Via https://www.cannews.com.cn/2022/0407/341328.shtml




Surprisingly only little is published about this type ... how will it look in the end?


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> Surprisingly only little is published about this type ... how will it look in the end?


I don't think Yankees love to see AC352 project, China doesn't want to create unnecessary pressure on our European partners, especially France.

And btw, engine of AC353 is 涡轴16(WZ16), different from Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6C-67E of Airbus Helicopters H175.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

vi-va said:


> I don't think Yankees love to see AC352 project, China doesn't want to create unnecessary pressure on our European partners, especially France.
> 
> And btw, engine of AC353 is 涡轴16(WZ16), different from Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6C-67E of Airbus Helicopters H175.




But do we have any images on how this helicopter will look like?


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> But do we have any images on how this helicopter will look like?


Manufacturer's display model of AC332. Note the landing skid and tail design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

qwerrty said:


> tcab tech e20 evtol


TCab Tech successfully completed transition flights with the E20 50% subscale demonstrator







qwerrty said:


> newatlas.com
> *Pantuo Aviation unveils China's answer to the Lilium Jet*
> By Loz Blain
> 4-5 minutes
> New render images and details have emerged on our favorite Chinese "I can't believe it's not Lilium" eVTOL air taxi project. The Pantuo Pantala Concept H, out of Shanghai, might look like the Lilium, but it promises to hit faster cruise speeds.
> 
> The manta ray shape, the large rear wing with upswept tips, the front canards, the great banks of small electric jets arranged along the wings ... So much of Pantuo's concept is, shall we say, the highest form of flattery, that it might be hard to tell it apart from the beautiful Lilium Jet from Germany.
> 
> *But there are key differences here. Where Lilium tilts only its propulsion pods, the Pantala is designed to tilt its whole wings. Where Lilium is running 36 tiny electric jets and pushing a small fan philosophy, Pantuo is hedging its bets with just 22 fans, each with a much larger diameter.*
> 
> The benefit of larger fans, Lilium tells us, is more energy-efficient hover. The drawbacks are tougher scaling, more noise, and less efficient cruise thanks to a bit of extra drag in horizontal flight. So if this thing gets built, perhaps we'll get a chance to verify those claims.
> 
> Performance figures won't be immediately comparable, since Pantuo is running a standard five-seat cabin while Lilium has expanded its launch aircraft to a seven-seater. But Lilium promises a 250-plus km (155-plus mile) range at 280 km/h (175 mph), and Pantuo says the Pantala Concept H will match that range, but go faster than 300 km/h (186 mph).
> 
> That's about all the detail we've got at this stage. It should be stressed that Lilium is one of the eVTOL world's most advanced projects, with several hundred million dollars in the bank, several hundred employees, and multiple flight tests of multiple prototypes under its belt, to name a few of its achievements. Pantuo has some ripping renders here, but if they've so much as built a remote control prototype, they're not telling anyone at this point.
> 
> On the other hand, where EASA and the FAA are pushing an extremely cautious approach to flight testing, the Chinese authorities seem to be letting eHang off the leash early to take the public around in manned flights all over the country.
> 
> So perhaps the runway for Pantuo will be somewhat clearer than what Lilium is facing with the European authorities – not that runways will be matters of great concern to the eVTOL sector, although both of these aircraft seem capable of using them where they're available for efficient conventional takeoff and landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC352




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wergeland

Whats gonna happen with CR929, now that Russia is under heavy sanctions?

Will western component providers be allowed to continue to provide equipment to this project? I dont think so.
Does Russia and China have indiginous alternatives that are equally good?


----------



## LKJ86

AC352


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

The China-developed AC352 mid-sized utility helicopter has entered the flight-test phase of the airworthiness certification process, marking the final step for the new helicopter model to acquire its airworthiness certificate from the civil aviation authorities, said the AVIC.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518477406079791106

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AC313A




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919 No.107
2022/05/08




__





视频去哪了呢？_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


undefined, 视频播放量 undefined、弹幕量 undefined、点赞数 undefined、投硬币枚数 undefined、收藏人数 undefined、转发人数 undefined, 视频作者 undefined, 作者简介 undefined，相关视频：




www.bilibili.com


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> C919 No.107
> 2022/05/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 视频去哪了呢？_哔哩哔哩_bilibili
> 
> 
> undefined, 视频播放量 undefined、弹幕量 undefined、点赞数 undefined、投硬币枚数 undefined、收藏人数 undefined、转发人数 undefined, 视频作者 undefined, 作者简介 undefined，相关视频：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bilibili.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523682888105230336

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> C919 No.107
> 2022/05/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 视频去哪了呢？_哔哩哔哩_bilibili
> 
> 
> undefined, 视频播放量 undefined、弹幕量 undefined、点赞数 undefined、投硬币枚数 undefined、收藏人数 undefined、转发人数 undefined, 视频作者 undefined, 作者简介 undefined，相关视频：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bilibili.com


the video is gone.


----------



## LKJ86

AC313A




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

China Eastern Airlines to Raise Up to USD2.2 Billion in Share Sale to Buy 38 New Planes






www.yicaiglobal.com





_China Eastern earlier signed an agreement with Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, or Comac, to become the first airline to take delivery of the first five domestically developed C919 passenger jets. In yesterday’s statement, it added that the price for each of these short- and medium-range aircraft is CNY653 million (USD99 million).

An ARJ21-700 costs CNY251 million, while the A350-900 and B787-9 cost USD317 million and USD293 million, respectivel_y.


----------



## JSCh

China's 1st C919 passenger plane to be delivered for commercial use has completed its maiden test flight at Shanghai's Pudong International Airport on Saturday. 

The plane, numbered B-001J, took off at 6:52 a.m. and landed safely at 9:54 a.m., marking a successful test flight.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525340129606311936

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> China's 1st C919 passenger plane to be delivered for commercial use has completed its maiden test flight at Shanghai's Pudong International Airport on Saturday.
> 
> The plane, numbered B-001J, took off at 6:52 a.m. and landed safely at 9:54 a.m., marking a successful test flight.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525340129606311936




But it is the wrong image ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*China's first C919 passenger plane completes maiden test flight before delivery*
Updated 17:07, 14-May-2022
CGTN

China's first C919 passenger plane to be delivered for commercial use completed its maiden test flight on Saturday morning, according to its developer Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC).

The C919 plane, numbered B-001J, took off at 6:52 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the fourth runway at Shanghai's Pudong International Airport and landed back at the airport at 9:54 a.m.

COMAC said the pilot and engineers accomplished all the pre-set tasks during the 182-minute flight, and the aircraft was in good condition.

Preparations for further tests and delivery are progressing in an orderly manner, it said.

American aircraft manufacturer Boeing and France-based Airbus have long been the so-called duopoly in the commercial airliner business worth trillions of dollars.

The C919, part of China's goal to develop homemade civil aircraft, hopes to compete with medium-range passenger planes, such as the A320 from Airbus and Boeing's 737 MAX, from the two global giants.

It has 158 to 168 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and a maximum range of 5,555 kilometers.






In March 2021, China Eastern Airlines, one of the country's largest airlines headquartered in Shanghai, signed a contract to buy five C919 jetliners, the first commercial deal for the plane.
Eastern said it plans to fly the aircraft on domestic routes connecting Shanghai with other major cities, including Beijing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Chengdu, Xiamen, Wuhan and Qingdao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China's self-developed large multi-purpose civil helicopter AC313A successfully carried out its maiden flight Tue in Jingdezhen, E China's Jiangxi. The aircraft can withstand complex regions and climate environments and will boost the country's emergency rescue equipment system.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526397094398935040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AC313A and Z-8L








Via @大包CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

China's AC352 helicopter completes functionality, reliability tests​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21




Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919













Via @跟着女朋友改昵称 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

C919













Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21










Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21




Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

The 68th ARJ21-700 was delivered on June 28, 2022.










Via @成都航空 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @Quardo30Mbps from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @长春特级退堂鼓大师 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919
































Via @听说有人找塞班 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

C919

























Via @富春江上的肥兔 from Weibo


----------



## JSCh

空天逐梦​今天17:49  来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro​​#c919首次飞抵北京# 今天中午，一架注册号为B-001F的C919客机在北京大兴国际机场落地，这也是这款国产大型喷气式客机首次飞抵北京。C919近期开展一系列密集试飞计划中。进入7月以来，先后飞抵烟台蓬莱机场、郑州新郑机场、济南遥墙机场、武汉天河机场以及桂林两江机场进行试飞。​*Chasing dreams*
Today at 17:49 from HUAWEI P30 Pro

#c919 flies to Beijing for the first time# Today at noon, a C919 passenger plane with registration number B-001F landed at Beijing Daxing International Airport. This is also the first time this domestic jumbo jet has landed in Beijing. The C919 has recently launched a series of intensive flight test programs. Since the beginning of July, it has successively flew to Yantai Penglai Airport, Zhengzhou Xinzheng Airport, Jinan Yaoqiang Airport, Wuhan Tianhe Airport and Guilin Liangjiang Airport for test flights. 

Photo from @5rother via weibo,


----------



## LKJ86

C919




























Via @煤堆里的咕咕咕 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

C919













Via @洋务先驱张之洞 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

C919

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

100th SR20










Via https://www.cannews.com.cn/2022/0722/347638.shtml


----------



## LKJ86

*C919 **completed **all test flights.*





















Via @开心包子铺分铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khail007

The competitor's teething is almost completed ... customers got more options and choices in the aviation market.

China's homegrown C919 jet nears certification as test planes complete tasks​COMAC is now effectively the third option in the market for planes with more than 100 seats


ReutersJuly 24, 2022





The fifth prototype of China's home-built C919 passenger plane takes off for its first test flight from Shanghai Pudong International Airport in Shanghai, China October 24, 2019. PHOTO: REUTERS
*SHANGHAI:*
China's homegrown C919 narrow-body jet, designed to challenge the Airbus-Boeing duopoly, is nearing certification as its test planes completed all of the test flight tasks, the company said on Saturday.
The state-owned manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC) said on its official social media account that the six test planes have finished the testing tasks as the programme enters the final stage of receiving a certificate from the Civil Aviation Administration of China which is required for commercial operations.
That would mark a milestone in China's ambitions to climb up the manufacturing supply chain. China's COMAC is now effectively the third option in the market for planes with more than 100 seats, after Boeing and Airbus struck deals to take over production of rival planes made by Embraer and Bombardier .
Designed to compete directly with the Boeing 737 MAX and Airbus 320neo families, the C919 aircraft programme has faced a range of technical issues and tougher US export controls, after being launched in 2008, Reuters has reported.
The launch customer is the state-owned China Eastern Airlines , which has placed an order for five C919 jets in March last year. _Changjiang Daily_, a newspaper owned by the local government of Wuhan, said in a report on July 8 the airline is scheduled to take the first delivery in August.
Assembled in China, the plane relies heavily on Western components, including engines and avionics.









China's homegrown C919 jet nears certification | The Express Tribune


China's homegrown C919 narrow-body jet, designed to challenge the Airbus-Boeing duopoly, is nearing certification




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shi12jun



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21




Via @skerryer from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21
















Via @Chen_Taoran from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CHINA SOUTHERN got two more ARJ21 on July 29, 2022.



















Via @中国南方航空 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

AC352














Via @人民画报 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

MA600










Via @航空工业 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大飞机 from Weixin


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> MA600
> View attachment 866701
> View attachment 866702
> View attachment 866703
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo



Grey??? Which operator will get it?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @你的名字MZY from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

C919



















Via @凌空飞行家 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919



















Via @天策恒星 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919






















Via @空客vs波音 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

europe-cities.com 


Russia and China are still working on the wide-body long-haul aircraft CR929​ 
Sugar Mizzy

3 minutes
August 15, 2022 

The project for the creation of the Russian-Chinese wide-body long-range aircraft CR929 is planned to be updated in accordance with the existing macroeconomic conditions, but the project itself is not closed. This was announced by the head of the KLA Yuri Slyusar.

“_Yes, we are working. But there is a combination of factors: lockdown, recognition. This should be printed, we need to update the participation format. Nevertheless, we work closely with the Chinese, all our joint ventures are working_“, – he said.

The head of the UAC noted that the pandemic has affected the air transportation market, and the sanctions pressure has changed the composition of cooperation. Despite the changes affecting the development of the preliminary project plan, the development of the CR929 plan does not stop.

“_The pandemic has changed the air transportation market, changing the requirements for range, passenger capacity, performance, fuel cost, and the criticality of certain tastes. According to the sanctions pressure that we have experienced, _— _it changed the composition of the cooperative. It is clear that in this situation we also fell into this sanctions circuit, which does not allow the project to develop further in the person in which it was originally. Plus, accordingly, the macroeconomic [ситуация]. Together with the Chinese comrades, we must evaluate all this and understand how we can move forward. We are still working in accordance with the decisions made, we have not stopped work, the engineering teams have been working, we are going through the sketch stage. But of course, the actualization associated with global trends, for this Sino-Russian kingdom of lovers_“, Slyusar said.

The UAC assumes that CRAIC has a wide-body long-haul aircraft CR929 for several years. In June, Deputy Prime Minister Yury Borisov said that Russia was currently offering its participation in the project, arguing that the project “would be in principle not in the direction that would take us.” At the same time, Borisov goes to comment on the future of the project and a possible withdrawal from it or continued participation in Russia.


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21













Via @阿华田唔好饮 from Weibo


----------



## lcloo

According to Chinese Wikipedia, 8 ARJ-21 have been delivered this year. Total delivery up to 2022 July 29th is 74 aircraft.


----------



## LKJ86

The 75th ARJ21-700 was delivered on August 25, 2022.




Via @中国南方航空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919










Via @SS7C-0121 from Weibo


----------



## Bilal9

Ruag said:


> Oh yes! I forgot that some Airbus A320s were rolled out from a plant in China. Is it just assembling or manufacturing is involved also?
> 
> Anyways... cool stuff



I believe Assembly in Tianjin?









Airbus Chinese A320 final assembly line to be located in Tianjin







www.airbus.com


----------



## LKJ86

AC313A PT02


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> AC313A PT02
> View attachment 877495
> View attachment 877496
> View attachment 877497
> View attachment 877498























Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919 and ARJ21










Via @蛋奶星儿 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919 and ARJ21
















Via @AF382 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

The latest COMAC C919 … 

(Image via @鹰眼军视 from Weibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Looks like Monday being the day ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570077790317285377

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民画报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21













Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo


----------



## JSCh

Sinopec Zhenhai Refinery has officially obtained a bio-jet fuel airworthiness certificate from CAAC, meaning bio-jet fuel produced by China's 1st bio-jet fuel plant will be in use soon. The first batch of fuel is scheduled to be shipped to Airbus (China) Tianjin plant this month.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572390159709966336


----------



## LKJ86

Via @确认信号 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 883428
> View attachment 883429
> 
> Via @确认信号 from Weibo




Soon, the day we are all waiting for?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Soon, the day we are all waiting for?







Via @囚青 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 883443
> 
> Via @囚青 from Weibo


China's economy Czar Liu He attended it.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 883471
> View attachment 883472




I thought one would be unveiled in China Eastern Airline colours ...


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_王鲁杰 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Xi Meets C919 Project Team, Urging More Breakthroughs in High-end Equipment Manufacturing​President Xi Jinping on Friday commended the achievements made in the development of the C919 large passenger aircraft and called for more major breakthroughs in China's high-end equipment manufacturing.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民画报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民画报 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21













Via @CA1045 from Weibo


----------



## JSCh

China's homemade aircraft #C919 obtained the type certificate from CAAC recently. The delivery and commercial flight of the first C919 is expected to be realized within 2022. 
https://globaltimes.cn/page/202209/1276476.shtml

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575866555447279617

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

China's C919 jet obtains milestone certificate for commercial flight


China's C919 jet obtains milestone certificate for commercial flight-



english.news.cn




China's C919 jet obtains milestone certificate for commercial flight​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-01 02:53:45

BEIJING, Sept. 30 (Xinhua) -- The C919, China's first homegrown large jetliner, has obtained the type certificate, a milestone step on its journey to market operation.

The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, the C919's developer, got the certificate from the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) on Thursday. It indicates that the C919's design meets airworthiness standards and environmental requirements.

"The type certificate approval means the C919 has the 'certificate of entry' into the civil aviation market," said Yang Zhenmei, a senior CAAC official in charge of airworthiness certification.

It also marks a milestone in China's ability to conduct airworthiness certification of large airliners in line with internationally accepted airworthiness standards, Yang added.

The C919 has to get another two certificates during airworthiness certification, the prerequisite step for civil aircraft entry into the market.

The plane conducted its successful maiden flight in 2017.

In the following five years, the C919 did six test flights in different locations to test the plane's capabilities.

The C919 has gone through tests in various types of extreme natural environments including high temperature, high humidity, severe cold, gusts and freeze. Its safety, reliability, and environmental protection performance have been comprehensively assessed, Yang said.

After completing airworthiness certification, a civil aircraft will need to go through product delivery and operation preparation before being put into commercial operation.

The C919 currently has 28 customers with orders totaling 815 planes.

The Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and the State Council have extended congratulations on the certificate to all institutions and personnel involved in developing the C919.

Their congratulatory message was read out by State Councilor Wang Yong at the certificate conferring ceremony at the Beijing Capital International Airport Thursday.

It said that the certificate is a significant fruit of China's innovation-driven development, signaling a milestone in building China into a manufacturing powerhouse.

Vice Premier Liu He, also a member of the Political Bureau of the CPC Central Committee, attended the ceremony.

Regarding the certificate as a hard-won achievement, Liu called for efforts to promote the integration of industries, universities, and research institutes, stressing that the country's talent-first strategy must be upheld.

The country's massive domestic market needs to be well utilized, Liu said, adding that developing large jetliners is a long-term undertaking China must stick to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hualushui

国产ARJ21新支线飞机安全载客超500万人次--经济・科技--人民网


　　本报北京7月12日电　（记者余建斌）记者从中国商飞公司获悉：7月12日，由国产ARJ21新支线飞机执飞的一二三航空MU5264航班，平稳降落在上海浦东国际机场。至此，该机型已安全运送旅客超500万



finance.people.com.cn




国产ARJ21新支线飞机安全载客超500万人次​2022年07月13日05:27 | 来源：人民网－人民日报



_小字号_

本报北京7月12日电　（记者余建斌）记者从中国商飞公司获悉：7月12日，由国产ARJ21新支线飞机执飞的一二三航空MU5264航班，平稳降落在上海浦东国际机场。至此，该机型已安全运送旅客超500万人次。
在国际民航领域，安全载客量超500万人次，是一款商用飞机发展的重要里程碑，标志着该机型的安全性和可靠性得到航空公司和民航市场的充分检验。
我国自主研制的ARJ21飞机已顺利走过喷气式客机设计、制造、试验、试飞、取证、运营全过程，累计获得20家用户的670架客机订单、70架货机订单。目前，ARJ21飞机已向9家用户交付68架飞机，开通263条航线，通航110座城市，安全运行超过15万小时，初步形成覆盖华北、东北、华南、西南等地区的国内支线网络，并为国产大飞机C919的市场运营进行开拓性探索。
随着载客500万人次目标的实现，ARJ21飞机进入规模化运营的加速发展期。目前，该机型已累计下线100架，产能达到每年50架。同时，ARJ21飞机正在加快系列化发展，在原机型基础上进行改装的首架公务机完成取证，首架医疗机完成改装下线，首架货机和首架应急指挥机进入改装，灭火机稳步推进初步设计。
　　《 人民日报 》（ 2022年07月13日 01 版）
Key Information;
safely transported more than* 5 million passengers*;
has *delivered 68* aircraft to 9 users;
*100 units *have been rolled off the production line, with a production capacity of 50 units per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21




Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @feel的小步舞曲 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21




Via @Joseph_turbofan from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21







Via @开心包仔铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21







Via @航空物语 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

It turns out my previous prediction that MA700 project is dead due to US engine ban is wrong. China is still pushing it forward.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584128946076991488
The new domestic engine AEP500 has better specs than Canadian PW150C.

Of course I still doubt if it can sell as I think it is less competitive than high speed rails in China. If it can only export, will foreign buyers accept the new engine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China Eastern Airlines to get the first C919 in December this year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @航旅圈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @航旅圈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Polestar 2

ozranger said:


> It turns out my previous prediction that MA700 project is dead due to US engine ban is wrong. China is still pushing it forward.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584128946076991488
> The new domestic engine AEP500 has better specs than Canadian PW150C.
> 
> Of course I still doubt if it can sell as I think it is less competitive than high speed rails in China. If it can only export, will foreign buyers accept the new engine?


Doubt its the AEP500, this engine I believe is still the development stage. Likely candidate shall be the WJ-6 used on Y-9.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700




























Via @开心包仔铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21



















Via @皇皇的小茶馆 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Seven leasing companies signed orders to buy 300 C919 aircraft and 30 ARJ21 aircraft with COMAC on Tuesday, at the ongoing Airshow China 2022 in Zhuhai, South China’s Guangdong Province, according to COMAC.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589894615947436032


----------



## Deino

The first COMAC C919 for Eastern China Airlines during a taxi-test. 

via https://weibo.com/u/6518988728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919
















Via @扬州泰州国际机场航线 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594285390588174336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

C919



















Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wergeland

The very first livery is a major milestone.
Will nteresting to see if COMAC will make elongated versions wich can carry more passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919





Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

C919 and ARJ21



















Via @开心包仔铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Wergeland said:


> The very first livery is a major milestone.
> Will nteresting to see if COMAC will make elongated versions wich can carry more passengers.



Yes it is common to make stretch versions with more passenger seating once the flying parameters of the "normal" airframe become established, like the A321 was developed after the A320.

The various B737 versions were also developed after the "normal" B737-100 back in the day to various generations. B737 is in 4th Gen versions now and includes four/five different stretches almost to 757 size - latest is B737-900 flying with Lion Air in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Indonesian pilots of TransNusa airlines are now in China for training on handling of ARJ21-700. TransNusa has orders of 30 ARJ21.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空物语 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

C919



















Via @万全 from Weibo


----------



## Horse_Rider

LKJ86 said:


> C919
> View attachment 904321
> View attachment 904322
> 
> Via @万全 from Weibo



So C-919 is the equivalent to Airbus A-310-320? What's the wide body version comparable to Boeing 777/LR? That would earn some serious orders as well as carry much more passenger and luggage across the globe.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @feel的小步舞曲 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

COMAC delivers first C919 to China Eastern Airlines​


----------



## LKJ86

First C919 jet delivered to China Eastern Airlines


First C919 jet delivered to China Eastern Airlines-



english.news.cn




First C919 jet delivered to China Eastern Airlines​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-09 13:20:15

SHANGHAI, Dec. 9 (Xinhua) -- The first C919 large passenger aircraft was delivered to its first customer, China Eastern Airlines, on Friday. It is the first time ever for China's civil aviation transport market to have an indigenously-developed mainline jetliner.

With registration number B-919A, the aircraft completed its maiden flight from Shanghai Pudong International Airport to Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport during the delivery process.

The 164-seater aircraft comes with a two-class cabin layout, consisting of business class and economy class.

After delivery, it will undergo more than 100 hours of empty aircraft verification test flights, with stops including Shanghai, Beijing, and Guangzhou.

The aircraft is expected to be put into commercial use in the spring of 2023.


----------



## JSCh

lcloo said:


> Indonesian pilots of TransNusa airlines are now in China for training on handling of ARJ21-700. TransNusa has orders of 30 ARJ21.


The #ARJ21, a regional jet developed by #China with fully independent intellectual property rights, has been delivered to its first overseas customer, Indonesia's Transnusa Airlines.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604375160085106689


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航旅圈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民画报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919






















Via @东圈门16号的门牌 from Weibo


----------



## JSCh

The first #C919 large passenger aircraft will undergo 100 hours of empty aircraft verification test flights starting from Dec 26, according to CAAC News. The aircraft is expected to be put into commercial use in the spring of 2023.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606523631554613248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919














Via @MinorLogan from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

C919




Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lmjiao

Россия и CR929 – от партнёра по проекту до поставщика комплектующих​https://aviation21.ru/rossiya-i-cr929-ot-partnyora-po-proektu-do-postavshhika-komplektuyushhix/

28.12.2022, 14:50 218

Проект широкофюзеляжного дальнемагистрального лайнера CR929, который совместно ведут Россия и Китай, продолжает пробуксовывать. В настоящее время идёт эскизное проектирование, при том, что на этот этап конструкторы вышли ещё в 2017/2018 году. Фактически это означает заморозку работ, несмотря на то, что на 2023 год правительство РФ выделило на разработку этого самолёта почти 900 млн рублей, при этом на последующие годы финансирование работ по ШФДМС CR929 не предусматривается.
О том, что сейчас происходит с этим проектом рассказал в интервью ТАСС вице-премьер – глава Минпромторга РФ Денис Мантуров. По его словам, Россия может принять решение перейти из со-разработчика в статус поставщика комплектующих – в первом квартале 2023 года пройдут очередные переговоры с COMAC, по результатам которых будут понятны перспективы и сроки.

«... у наших китайских коллег на сегодняшний день в этом проекте присутствуют заявки на участие от различных производителей компонентов третьих стран. Мы же *такой формат для себя не рассматриваем*, с учётом сегодняшней ситуации и всех рисков, которые очень хорошо понимаем. Поэтому, чтобы с ними не столкнуться, возможно, примем для себя решение из партнёра в рамках этого проекта перейти в статус поставщика агрегатов, компонентов», – заявил Денис Мантуров.

О том, что в проекте ШФДМС CR929 необходимо стремиться к максимальному импортозамещению и производить большую часть критических агрегатов и самолётных систем своими силами, – России и КНР – глава Минпромторга уже говорил, в том числе и относительно силовой установки для этого самолёта, предлагая китайским партнёрам остановить выбор на перспективном ТРДД ПД-35.
Этот двигатель предлагался для оснащения CR929 ещё в 2017 году как альтернатива ТРДД компании Rolls-Royce. Тогда на одной из встреч по CR929 Денис Мантуров сказал китайским переговорщикам: «Сейчас есть два самолёта, которые поделили мировой рынок, – Airbus и Boeing. Мы создаём альтернативу, вряд ли они обрадуются. Будем на финише создания – вдруг выяснится, что эти большие двигатели по какой-то причине не доехали – найдётся как минимум десять причин для этого». Тогда китайцы с этим согласились.


Однако в последующем с ужесточением антироссийских санкций в отношении гражданской авиации и ограничением или полным прекращением поставок в Россию материалов и комплектующих вопрос импортозамещения по проекту CR929 стал особенно актуальным. В дальнейшем зависимость от зарубежных поставщиков может привести к невозможности серийного выпуска лайнера в типовой конструкции, как это случилось с МС-21 и SSJ100. И придётся интегрировать свои системы в уже сертифицированный самолёт, что повлечёт значительную задержку сроков и рост затрат на разработку лайнера.
Таким образом, вопрос участия в проекте CR929 не снят с повестки дня, как о том казалось из более ранних заявлений чиновников. Критически зависимый от иностранных поставщиков новый китайский пассажирский самолёт С919 сертифицирован, принят в эксплуатацию и скоро начнёт выполнять коммерческие перевозки, что говорит о полной уверенности COMAC в продолжении поставок, и о том, что в корпорации не видят угрозы санкций, несмотря на непростую ситуацию с Тайванем. В конечном итоге, имея богатый опыт работы с западными «партнёрами» и понимая, что подписи под контрактами в любой момент могут быть отозваны по политическим мотивам, российская сторона вполне обосновано может всё же выйти из совместного проекта.

В качестве поставщиков комплектующих ОАК может предложить композитное крыло, маршевую силовую установку, вспомогательную силовую установку, шасси, БРЭО, оборудование кабины пилотов, включая активные боковые ручки, и другие самолётные системы и агрегаты, которые уже разработаны для МС-21 и SSJ-New и в течение следующих года-полтора будут сертифицированы на отечественных самолётах.

*Все новости по проекту #CR929

Google translation:*

Russia and CR929 – from project partner to component supplier​28.12.2022, 14:50 218

The project of the CR929 wide-body long-haul airliner, which is jointly led by Russia and China, continues to stall. Currently, preliminary design is underway , despite the fact that the designers reached this stage back in 2017/2018 . In fact, this means a freeze on work, despite the fact that for 2023 the government of the Russian Federation allocated almost 900 million rubles for the development of this aircraft , while funding for the work on the ShFDMS CR929 is not provided for in subsequent years.
What's going on with this project said in an interview TASS Deputy Prime Minister - Head of the Ministry of Industry and Trade of the Russian Federation Denis Manturov. According to him, Russia may decide to move from a co-developer to the status of a supplier of components - in the first quarter of 2023, regular negotiations with COMAC will be held, the results of which will make clear the prospects and deadlines.

“... our Chinese colleagues currently have applications for participation in this project from various manufacturers of components from third countries. We do *not consider such a format for ourselves* , given the current situation and all the risks that we understand very well. Therefore, in order not to encounter them, we may make a decision for ourselves from a partner within the framework of this project to move into the status of a supplier of units and components,” Denis Manturov said.

The fact that in the ShFDMS CR929 project it is necessary to strive for maximum import substitution and produce most of the critical units and aircraft systems on their own, - Russia and China - the head of the Ministry of Industry and Trade has already spoken , including regarding the power plant for this aircraft, suggesting that Chinese partners stop choice on the promising turbofan PD-35.
This engine was offered to equip the CR929 back in 2017 as an alternative to the Rolls-Royce turbofan. Then at one of the meetings on CR929 Denis Manturov told the Chinese negotiators : “Now there are two aircraft that have divided the world market - Airbus and Boeing. We are creating an alternative, they are unlikely to be happy. We will be at the finish line of creation - it suddenly turns out that for some reason these large engines did not reach - there are at least ten reasons for this. Then the Chinese agreed with this.

However, subsequently, with the tightening of anti-Russian sanctions against civil aviation and the restriction or complete cessation of supplies of materials and components to Russia, the issue of import substitution under the CR929 project became especially relevant. In the future, dependence on foreign suppliers may lead to the impossibility of serial production of the liner in a standard design, as happened with the MS-21 and SSJ100. And you will have to integrate your systems into an already certified aircraft, which will entail a significant delay in terms and an increase in the cost of developing the liner.
Thus, the issue of participation in the CR929 project is not removed from the agenda, as it seemed from earlier statements by officials . Critically dependent on foreign suppliers, the new Chinese passenger aircraft C919 has been certified, put into operation and will soon begin commercial flights, which indicates COMAC's complete confidence in continuing deliveries, and that the corporation does not see the threat of sanctions, despite the difficult situation with Taiwan . Ultimately, having a wealth of experience working with Western "partners" and realizing that signatures on contracts can be withdrawn at any time for political reasons, the Russian side may well justifiably withdraw from the joint project.

As a supplier of components, UAC can offer a composite wing , a main power plant, auxiliary power unit , landing gear , avionics, cockpit equipment, including active side handles , and other aircraft systems and assemblies that have already been developed for the MS-21 and SSJ-New and will be certified on domestic aircraft over the next year and a half.

*All news on project #CR929*


----------



## LKJ86

*100th ARJ21*




Via @国产民机走向商业成功之路 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *100th ARJ21*
> View attachment 908235
> 
> Via @国产民机走向商业成功之路 from Weibo










Via @国产民机走向商业成功之路 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*TOP 10 NEWS of AVIC in 2022*































Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

First C919 arrives in Chengdu during its verification flight​China's C919 large passenger jetliner started the 100-hour verification flight on Sunday. The world's first C919 made its first landing at Chengdu Tianfu International Airport at 1:21 p.m. on Tuesday. The C919, which has "The World's First C919" logo and its own "ID number", is welcomed by a water salute ceremony after it landed at the airport.


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21



















Via @Tuzki·牧歌 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21



















Via @tpp吼吼 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21-700










Via @鲨鱼DiDD from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21






















Via @HarveyHe from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21













Via @凌空飞行家 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919 jetliner arrives in south China's tropical island​


----------

